# PC OPTIMUM, Lets share deals, offers, info



## tinkerone

There is already an Air Miles thread that is doing a phenomenal job of helping people collect for their Disney trips, flights, just about everything.  Wondering if a separate thread for collecting PC Optimum points might help people as well.
If you have seen any offers that could help others please post them here, lets see if this thread can help those that collect for Disney, flights and just about everything else as well.

I'll start.  There is an offer in this weeks Loblaws flyer, House and Home section, for 5000 pc points for every $25 spent on Ultimate Dinning, H&M or Wayspa gift cards.  That's the equivalent of $5 off of a $25 gc.  Not a bad deal.  This offer does not show in the Loblaws flyer on Reebee so it is easily missed.  Here is a link to the flyer where it does show, again in the House and Home section, right side, mid page.  Page 17. 


https://www.pcoptimum.ca/flyers?merchantId=loblaws&storeCode=1083&locale=en

So, if anyone has any deals to share please post.  Thanks.

*1-866-727-6468*


----------



## ottawamom

Thanks for starting this thread @tinkerone. I think you'll be surprised at how popular it is going to be.  I will be checking in regularly as I think I am going to start collecting on DH Optimum card.

I have lots to learn!


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Thanks for starting this thread @tinkerone .  It will be good to have a place to post...without other getting mixed up with the AM thread.  I do work both programs as best as I can.  Where we live, I'm limited to where I can spend my $$$ for AM.  But it seems easier to get optimum points some weeks as compared to Am.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Just wanted to point out to anyone out west ( not sure if it's the same flyer in the east )  but there is a 20x the points on Saturday...as well on Sunday...I see if you spend 75.00, you will get a 20.00 shopper gift card to use on a later purchase.  I took a look at the flyer, and seen a few items on sale that we use, so I might be able to squeeze out another 50.00 shop this weekend too.

https://www1.shoppersdrugmart.ca/en/flyer


----------



## tinkerone

Our Shoppers flyer is offering the 20X's for a $50 spend on Saturday as well as an additional 5000 points if you pay with your PC mastercard.  That's better than the 5 AM's I would get for using my AM's mastercard.  $5 verses .50 cents.  No brainer.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

I'll be doing the $50/20x event at Shoppers as well!  Plus, I have some targeted offers for Superstore (Loblaws) on chicken, ground beef, veggies. They also sent me a spend threshold offer of $100/10,000 points, but the Shoppers offer is a better value.


----------



## isabellea

In QC no GC promo but we have the 20X/50$ at Shoppers. I rarely shop for pharmacy stuff because Jean Coutu (AM) is cheaper but they have many things I need on sale in their flyer so I’ll probably try to shop there on Saturday. Next week is our Spring break so I’ll need more snacks for the kids that will be at home.


----------



## Disney Addicted

tinkerone said:


> There is already an Air Miles thread that is doing a phenomenal job of helping people collect for their Disney trips, flights, just about everything.  Wondering if a separate thread for collecting PC Optimum points might help people as well.
> If you have seen any offers that could help others please post them here, lets see if this thread can help those that collect for Disney, flights and just about everything else as well.
> 
> I'll start.  There is an offer in this weeks Loblaws flyer, House and Home section, for 5000 pc points for every $25 spent on Ultimate Dinning, H&M or Wayspa gift cards.  That's the equivalent of $5 off of a $25 gc.  Not a bad deal.  This offer does not show in the Loblaws flyer on Reebee so it is easily missed.  Here is a link to the flyer where it does show, again in the House and Home section, right side, mid page.  Page 17.
> 
> 
> https://www.pcoptimum.ca/flyers?merchantId=loblaws&storeCode=1083&locale=en
> 
> So, if anyone has any deals to share please post.  Thanks.



This is great, thank you.  My husband likes to order Swiss Chalet when he's working overtime so I'll grab at least one of the gift cards.  I never knew the PC Optimum website showed flyers.

I'm confused about the flyers.  Your link shows 18 pages for the Loblaws flyer with the gift card offer on page 17.  When I punch in my postal code (for Bowmanville), the Loblaws flyer comes up only with 16 pages and so far I can't find the gift card offer.  Which I guess is what you were saying above.  Would you happen to know why the flyer on the PC Optimum website shows more pages than this one?  https://www.pcoptimum.ca/flyers?merchantId=loblaws&storeCode=1064&locale=en  (this is the one that comes up when I put my postal code in.  It's still on the PC Optimum website.


----------



## Disney Addicted

I forgot about the 20x at Shoppers tomorrow.  Grr... my daughter & I just purchased a $20 bottle of cover-up make-up stuff this evening.  I'm going to tell her not to open it!  I'll ask for a refund tomorrow and repurchase it with some other items needed.  Thanks for the reminder.


----------



## tinkerone

Disney Addicted said:


> This is great, thank you.  My husband likes to order Swiss Chalet when he's working overtime so I'll grab at least one of the gift cards.  I never knew the PC Optimum website showed flyers.
> 
> I'm confused about the flyers.  Your link shows 18 pages for the Loblaws flyer with the gift card offer on page 17.  When I punch in my postal code (for Bowmanville), the Loblaws flyer comes up only with 16 pages and so far I can't find the gift card offer.  Which I guess is what you were saying above.  Would you happen to know why the flyer on the PC Optimum website shows more pages than this one?  https://www.pcoptimum.ca/flyers?merchantId=loblaws&storeCode=1064&locale=en  (this is the one that comes up when I put my postal code in.  It's still on the PC Optimum website.


When I try pulling the flyer up with my postal code it doesn't show either.  It is in the flyer that is delivered to my home though so go figure.  Not sure why one would show it and another wouldn't.  Also, in the flyer online it doesn't show the House and Home pages, which is where the offer is, so maybe they just left those pages out??  Not sure.  
I would suggest you check your home flyer or a instore flyer before purchase just in case your area doesn't have the offer but as I said, doesn't show online with my postal code but does show in my home flyer and on my PC offers site.  Post and let me know how you make out.


----------



## Silvermist999

When I clicked on the link that @tinkerone posted, the link actually took me directly to the App which I was signed into on my phone.  I typed in the location name of the nearest Loblaws to me (1/2 hour away) and was able to find the gift card offer in that flyer. I couldn’t see it in the flyer posted on Flipp or reebee.

However, when I randomly choose stores in other GTA cities to test this out, some of those flyers don’t have the offer in them.  So perhaps Loblaws provided Flipp and reebee that version of the flyer to post.

I notice too that the fine print below the gift card offer (in the full flyer) states “valid at participating Loblaws...”.  

@Disney Addicted I would actually call up the Loblaws location first to confirm before heading out unless you are doing your usual grocery shop there anyways.


----------



## marchingstar

thanks for starting!

i’m new to collecting these points, but so far i’m finding it pretty easy. hoping to cash a good pile of rewards in, although i have to decide what the best gift card option is.


----------



## AngelDisney

I used to collect Optimum points before joining the Airmiles group here because I wasn’t collecting well with AM at that time but Shoppers Optimum was mush easier and I had done using points special offer to buy Christmas gifts (chocolates and toys). After joining the Airmiles group here, I have been buying my stuff from Rexall. Thanks for starting this thread, perhaps I should start collecting both.


----------



## Disney Addicted

I always have trouble with Shoppers so I'm a little wary of going there today.

Is this how it works today?  15 per dollar x $50 = 750 points + 14,250 points (from 750x19) =15,000 points earned?


----------



## Disney Addicted

Yes, I will double-check the Loblaws flyer our house gets.  I'm curious if it's in there as well now.

Ok, so my paper flyer of Loblaws only has 10 pages front-to-back!

I'm going to phone PC Optimum later today to ask about this.  That's crazy.  18 pages of flyer in one spot, 16 in another, 10 for my paper version.  I want that gift card offer and I want to know if the online flyers with extra papers work for my location.

EDITED:  I played around with this.  I think it must be the location.  If I go to Loblaws.ca and punch in my PC I get 16 pages, even though my paper flyer is only 10.  If I punch in the PC provided on the flyer link you gave (Kingston), it shows the same 18 pages with the gift card offer.  lol.


----------



## tinkerone

Disney Addicted said:


> I always have trouble with Shoppers so I'm a little wary of going there today.
> 
> Is this how it works today?  15 per dollar x $50 = 750 points + 14,250 points (from 750x19) =15,000 points earned?


Yes, that's exactly how it works.  Very good returns. 
I often had trouble making the $50 mark at rexall, I did it but only by purchasing things I might have use for and not things I would have use for.  With Shoppers it is a cake walk to get to the $50 mark and that's because they have so much in grocerys. a large freezer section.


ETA--Don't forget that if you go over the $50 spend you still earn the 20x's points on the overage, you don't stop getting them when you hit $50.  So, if you spent $75 you would get 1125 regular points plus 21375 bonus points so 22500.


----------



## tinkerone

Just returned from my Shoppers/Loblaws runs.  Spent $54.95 after tax and received 21900 ($21.90) in points.  Keep in mind, 5000 points were their special offer if you used your PC mastercard.  No brainer in my mind, 5 AM (.50 cents)  if I used my BMO MC or 5000 ($5.00) if I used the PC MC.  I only ever use the PC MC on these special offers.
Next stop was Loblaws.  We are going to have granddaughters birthday at EastSide Marios at the end of the month so Ultimate Dinning cards it was.  Bought $200 and received 40000 ($40) in points.  Another no brainer. 
This PC stuff is a great add on to my AM's collecting.

ETA--I said that included the special offer of 5000 points for using their MC.  That has not shown yet so there's another $5 I can add in.  Better and better.


----------



## Disney Addicted

I just came back from my morning run around.  I'm happy to report Shoppers went smoothly with the 20X event!  I've tried the spend threshold ones at Shoppers and bonus points three times now and always have a problem.

I spent $50.25 before tax and ended up with 16,200 points.  So much better return than Rexall and Air Miles!  The extra 1,200 points was from an APP offer of 1,200 points on every $6 of coffee.  I totally forgot I would get those points.  I'm so used to using them only at Loblaws.

The Cashier was very nice about letting me return the cover-up make-up we just puchased yesterday and repurchasing it today.  Along with the coffee, travel-sized tissues, pads, toothpaste and chocolate chips.  The only item not needed on my list was the chocolate chips but they were on sale and we were out.

Thanks!!!

(edited to fix spelling mistake)


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Earned 16,300 on a $53 spend today at Shoppers.

Cashed out $50 worth at Superstore, earned 9,800 pts back. 

Went to Walmart and bought a $50 wdw gift card with that $50 saved from using 50,000 points.
I'm really praying my local Walmart stores keep carrying the gift cards! They are typically only sold in the fall thru Christmas.

New points total is 24,000+, so hopefully next weekend I can earn another 26,000 points to hit 50,000 for the following weekend cash out.


----------



## tinkerone

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> Earned 16,300 on a $53 spend today at Shoppers.
> 
> Cashed out $50 worth at Superstore, earned 9,800 pts back.
> 
> Went to Walmart and bought a $50 wdw gift card with that $50 saved from using 50,000 points.
> I'm really praying my local Walmart stores keep carrying the gift cards! They are typically only sold in the fall thru Christmas.
> 
> New points total is 24,000+, so hopefully next weekend I can earn another 26,000 points to hit 50,000 for the following weekend cash out.


Does your Shoppers not sell Disney gift cards?  Mine does, you have to hunt for them but they are there.  I had to ask the first time I looked but now I know the secret of where they are hid.  You might want to ask just in case they do have them.  Would save a trip to Walmart.  
Great job on the earnings today!


----------



## tinkerone

I decided to send a missing points request for the 5000 I should have received for using my PC mastercard.  Chances were that they come with the bill but I thought I would ask them just to make sure I wasn't leaving anything on the table.  
Sent my request in 15 minutes ago, just got this email....


Thanks for reaching out to us with your recent points inquiry.

We’re happy to let you know that 5,000 points have been added to your account!

Apologies for the inconvenience,

*The PC Optimum Team *



Man, they are quick with the reply.  AM would still be thinking about this 6 weeks from now, lol.  Moral of the story, if at any time you are missing points just send off a request and you will have them pronto.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

No, they only seem to carry them around Christmas time.  They are very elusive! LOL

That is why I'm trying to make the most of my earnings while I keep finding a stash of them at Walmart. Who knows if they plan to keep a small stock of them.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Holy smokes this programme is even more confusing than i thought it was .. like I'm reading Greek! Maybe if we shopped at some of the stores we would have more of a push to figure it out *


----------



## Disney Addicted

tinkerone said:


> When I try pulling the flyer up with my postal code it doesn't show either.  It is in the flyer that is delivered to my home though so go figure.  Not sure why one would show it and another wouldn't.  Also, in the flyer online it doesn't show the House and Home pages, which is where the offer is, so maybe they just left those pages out??  Not sure.
> I would suggest you check your home flyer or a instore flyer before purchase just in case your area doesn't have the offer but as I said, doesn't show online with my postal code but does show in my home flyer and on my PC offers site.  Post and let me know how you make out.



Hey, guess what -> it worked!  I never did bother phoning.  I've been too busy running around today, though my steps don't seem to show it.  I just came back from Loblaws.  I debated and thought what the heck.  I know my husband is going to order Swiss Chalet while working overtime tomorrow.  I might as well pick up a gift card and see if it works.  If not, no difference.  It's money he was going to spend tomorrow anyways.

It worked!  5,000 for the gift card and another 4,200 for groceries.
I also had $20 available to redeem before my shop so I redeemed that $20 and am tucking that $20 away in our August trip fund.

Thanks Tinkerone!  I would never have know about the gift card offer if you hadn't mentioned it.  I'll probably go back and pick up a couple more this week.


----------



## Micharlotte

I only started collecting points at Shoppers just over a year ago and have redeemed more than $500 in points in that time.  I have a small family of 3 and never seem to get great offers for no frills (the only pc store in my town) and in 7 years never got enough to redeem any before the merger.  The closest food store to my house is Shoppers so I started buying milk and eggs there.  Now i almost always have enough to buy on sale to hit the $50, if I don't I will grab and extra 1 or 2 jugs of milk and throw them in my freezer. It's a great way to hit the mark and not spend on things I wouldn't normally buy. Last year I was redeeming and buying gift cards, but this year I'm just putting the cash in a separate bank account that I can't access with my debit card.  It's a great way to save and not have to use your own cash. i spent $59 and received over $17 in points just buying milk, eggs , butter etc.


----------



## CanadianPaco

This is so very helpful! I am shocked to see how different areas get such different offers!


----------



## SorcererPanda

Thank you for creating this thread!

I will be checking in quite often. My SO and I love the PCO program and we often have personal digital offers that stack with 20x weekends. I never knew Shoppers carried Disney GCs though!


----------



## SorcererPanda

Also, in case this is of help to anyone: Always scan your PC Optimum card where accepted - even if you're not making a qualifying purchase! 

Every week we get more tailored point offers based on what we've previously purchased. It comes very handy for places like No Frills and RCSS where you don't gain points per $ compared to Shoppers. 

We do a lot of grocery shopping at No Frills and nowadays we have PC point offers for everything from produce to deli meats.


----------



## tinkerone

For anyone interested, looks like Shoppers is having the bonus redemption this weekend.  Good time to redeem if they have what you want.  

https://flyers.smartcanucks.ca/canada/shoppers-drug-mart-on-flyer-march-9-to-14/single/6


----------



## marchingstar

tinkerone said:


> For anyone interested, looks like Shoppers is having the bonus redemption this weekend.  Good time to redeem if they have what you want.
> 
> https://flyers.smartcanucks.ca/canada/shoppers-drug-mart-on-flyer-march-9-to-14/single/6



thanks for sharing! i see that the best value is for 200K points. but...what to buy for that amount?


----------



## tinkerone

marchingstar said:


> thanks for sharing! i see that the best value is for 200K points. but...what to buy for that amount?


I'm going to scope out my Shoppers.  They had a Ring doorbell there awhile ago and I'm hoping they still sell it.  That's my big purchase.  I might have to add a few smaller items to get to the $300 spend but it is a great deal for free.  Fingers crossed.


----------



## Iralyn

Just to confirm though I'm 98% sure that the answer is no...

Do you earn points on gift card purchases?  (I think you used to be able to do this when they first started Optimum)
Can you redeem points to buy gift cards?

Do you get points on prescription dispensing fees?

Thanks for starting this thread.


----------



## tinkerone

Iralyn said:


> Just to confirm though I'm 98% sure that the answer is no...
> 
> Do you earn points on gift card purchases?  (I think you used to be able to do this when they first started Optimum)
> Can you redeem points to buy gift cards?
> 
> Do you get points on prescription dispensing fees?
> 
> Thanks for starting this thread.


_To the best of my knowledge_.....

-You only earn points on gift cards if they have a special promotion.  An example of that is in this weeks Loblaws flyer (I see it in next weeks as well), for each $25 spent on specific gift cards you get 5000 points.  The cards this week are Ultimate Dinning and two others, I thing one was Way Spa but you need to look.
-You can not redeem points to purchase gift cards unless you do it the backwards way.  That is including the gift card in with other things you purchase and have the other things be equal to or more than the cost of the GC. 
-I know in Ontario you don't get points on prescription drugs, even fees, but I believe I read that other provinces do allow that. 

Read all that with a grain of salt as I'm fairly new to the PC program as well.  I think it is all correct but someone may know different.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

tinkerone said:


> For anyone interested, looks like Shoppers is having the bonus redemption this weekend. Good time to redeem if they have what you want.


We did this at christmas.   The youngest boy...all he asked for was a nintendo switch.  And honestly, the kid never asks for anything.  When we looked at the price of them...I was like nope...not going to happen.  They have enough gaming systems, and with their phones, they spend way too much time on this stuff   The hubby kept looking at them, trying to find the cheapest way to buy it for him.  Then I remembered that Shoppers sold them...and I had close to 500.00 worth of points.  That weekend, they were having the " sale on spending the points "  We got the gaming system and 2 games...and all we had to pay was another 38.00 and use most of my points.  But he was a happy camper...and I didn't have to spend the 500.00 or more for a new system.  
So if you have something big you want to buy from Shoppers...it definitely pays to wait until they have redemption sale weekend!


----------



## marchingstar

tinkerone said:


> I'm going to scope out my Shoppers.  They had a Ring doorbell there awhile ago and I'm hoping they still sell it.  That's my big purchase.  I might have to add a few smaller items to get to the $300 spend but it is a great deal for free.  Fingers crossed.



maybe i’ll go and take a look around too. i don’t have 200K points, but I could still redeem one of the lower levels and get a smaller bonus. we’ll see what kind of use i could get from those points. 

i hope they have your doorbell!


----------



## Spotthecat

Iralyn said:


> Do you earn points on gift card purchases?



You do not earn the base 15 pts/1$ spent in the Shoppers store for giftcards, but if you have the PC Financial Mastercard you do get points for the gift card purchase, or any other purchase at Shoppers, at different rates depending on which card you have. So for gift cards you would get: 10 points per dollar for President's Choice Financial mastercard holders, 20 points per dollar for President's Choice Financial World mastercard holders, and 30 points per dollar for President's Choice Financial World Elite mastercard holders.

I have the top tier, the world elite card.
On regular purchases at Shoppers, I get 15 pts (regular) + 30 pts (bonus for using m/c) = 45 pts per dollar (100$ purchase = 4500 pts = 4.5$ = 4.5% return)
On gift card purchases at Shoppers, I get 30 pts (bonus for using m/c) only = 30 pts per dollar (100$ gift card purchase = 3000 pts = 3$ = 3% return)

And this is without any extra promotions that they sometimes have for purchasing gift cards.


----------



## Spotthecat

Pumpkin1172 said:


> We did this at christmas.   The youngest boy...all he asked for was a nintendo switch.  And honestly, the kid never asks for anything.  When we looked at the price of them...I was like nope...not going to happen.  They have enough gaming systems, and with their phones, they spend way too much time on this stuff   The hubby kept looking at them, trying to find the cheapest way to buy it for him.  Then I remembered that Shoppers sold them...and I had close to 500.00 worth of points.  That weekend, they were having the " sale on spending the points "  We got the gaming system and 2 games...and all we had to pay was another 38.00 and use most of my points.  But he was a happy camper...and I didn't have to spend the 500.00 or more for a new system.
> So if you have something big you want to buy from Shoppers...it definitely pays to wait until they have redemption sale weekend!



We did the same thing at Christmas. Got a Switch, multiple controllers, multiple games, chargers...I had over 3000000 points and was getting leery of getting them stolen. Waiting for these extra redemption days pays off really well for the higher amounts. If I don't have enough to get to 300$, I will usually buy groceries to fill up the order, or toys, etc. Those adorable squishmallows? I must have bought 20 one day with points (3 kids, 5 nieces, 3 nephews...) they gave me a giant transparent garbage bag to take them home in.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

My offers for this week include a spend threshold! $100/10,000 points.  PLUS, for every $50 on Joe Fresh, get 10,000!  I have to buy DS some swimsuits and flip flops for Mexico, so there's a $100!  Plus, my targeted offers are awesome this week! I think I will do the Joe Fresh clothes and get 30,000 for those two offers, then do my regular grocery shop on the weekend and cash in 50,000 points for another WDW card


----------



## Days In the Sun

PCoptimum credit card 5k bonus for shopping Sat Mar 2 at Shoppers have posted on our accounts, says Esso but it said that on all their Shoppers credit cards promos in the fall as well (we fill gas at Shell so easy to spot).  Not sure what day it posted, I'm behind on checking these things.


----------



## tinkerone

Stopped in to Shoppers to do the spend 200,000 get the value of 300,000.  Went to get my doorbell, which I thought was a Ring but turned out to be a Nest (potato, patato).  The doorbell was $299.99.  I learned that you need to spend $300 for the bonus to kick in, tax does not count.  So, happy Easter to me, I got a crème egg to make up for the penny I needed to add.  
Lesson learned.


----------



## CanadianPaco

Are we able to collect points when buying a Shoppers G/C? I vaguely remember being able to do this at one point. Theoretically then, could you use a Shoppers G/C to buy a Disney G/C?


----------



## tinkerone

CanadianPaco said:


> Are we able to collect points when buying a Shoppers G/C? I vaguely remember being able to do this at one point. Theoretically then, could you use a Shoppers G/C to buy a Disney G/C?


You only get points on Shoppers GCs *if* they have a special offer going.  that doesn't happen often.  As to purchasing a Disney GC with a Shoppers GC the answer is no.  I asked that same question once when Shoppers had a deal on their GC's.


----------



## CanadianPaco

Thank you! I was hoping that it was a possibility but not surprised.


----------



## Spotthecat

So I had a coupon for 20X today WUS 75$, and also for the flyer's extra redeem. So I did both  Got myself a nice 1.5TB seagate expansion for free, and stocked up on almost a year's worth of the nasal strips I use every night (they were on sale, bonus).


----------



## Debbie

Well, it took me ages to get around to searching this post out.   I got a No Frills email today that says TOMORROW (Wednesday, March 13) you can get 4000 PC points for spending $10 on Cadbury chocolate. Since the Hazelnut Dairy Milk Chocolate bars are my go to to stash away, that's just 5....or maybe Cadbury mini-eggs.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Debbie said:


> Well, it took me ages to get around to searching this post out.  I got a No Frills email today that says TOMORROW (Wednesday, March 13) you can get 4000 PC points for spending $10 on Cadbury chocolate. Since the Hazelnut Dairy Milk Chocolate bars are my go to to stash away, that's just 5....or maybe Cadbury mini-eggs.



Ooooooooooo  that's a great offer.  I'm not a chocolate person, but I do LOVE the mini eggs.  The Easter Bunny has been known to give this Momma ( with her name on it ) a big bag of those just for her And I don't like to share those ones lol.  I think I would be going to complete that offer.  That's a pretty easy one.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

I thought I would post the link to the flyer for this week.   It is 20X the points again this weekend...on both Saturday and Sunday!!! It looks like they are seeing who is all reading emails or using the app.  If you only have email and use your card, you have to download the offer or use your app to get the bonus points.  Looks like they have a bonus offer on the ultimate dining card...spend 200.00 on a card(s) and get 30,000 points...so essentially your only paying 170.00 for the card.  I can spot a few things I might pick up that are a good price this week.  I'm hoping I can sneak down there this weekend...got a busy weekend with family and daughter's bridal shower, so this momma has lots on her plate.  But I'm also using my optimum points to help offset the costs of excursions for the week in May for the wedding!!!!

https://www1.shoppersdrugmart.ca/en/flyer


----------



## tinkerone

They have Roots gift cards, $50 get 10,000 points in the next flyer if anyone needs them.  That's pretty good.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

I'm not sure if we covered this, but can I redeem points and still earn points at Shoppers? I know I can at Superstore/Loblaws.

I'd like to do the 20x/$50 event, but I'd also like to cash out 50,000 on that offer.


----------



## Spotthecat

I guess they noticed I did groceries last week at Fortinos, as this week I have a 17,500 pts for every 175$ spent. Normally I just get Shoppers offers, so this is great! In total, I have 28 offers.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Spotthecat said:


> I guess they noticed I did groceries last week at Fortinos, as this week I have a 17,500 pts for every 175$ spent. Normally I just get Shoppers offers, so this is great! In total, I have 28 offers.


It is nice that they give you offers based on what you purchase.  We often get points for things we shop for weekly like veggies and deli meat and snack items.  I have had them also try to give me the offer, but it's on something that is on sale...so then you would have to buy 2 or more.  Here is an example.  I often buy Nutrigrain Bars for the one son for school lunches.  They will give me an offer of get X point when you spend 2.00 but they are on sale for 1.98.  I will have to buy 2 in order to get the bonus.  But I have also then saved that offer for the following week...so that I can maximize it when they are full price.  But that's only because the bank account allows me to do that...some years, it has not


----------



## Disney Addicted

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> I'm not sure if we covered this, but can I redeem points and still earn points at Shoppers? I know I can at Superstore/Loblaws.
> 
> I'd like to do the 20x/$50 event, but I'd also like to cash out 50,000 on that offer.



Not at Shoppers.  Loblaws lets you, but Shoppers did not give me my points when I redeemed.  I was told it was because my redeemption of points brought my purchase under the $50 thresheld spend amount needed.  Cashier ended up bringing a Manager over to void my purchase; put my points back on; and then rang the purchase through again *without* my redeeming any points in order to get the points for spending $50.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Disney Addicted said:


> Not at Shoppers.  Loblaws lets you, but Shoppers did not give me my points when I redeemed.  I was told it was because my redeemption of points brought my purchase under the $50 thresheld spend amount needed.  Cashier ended up bringing a Manager over to void my purchase; put my points back on; and then rang the purchase through again *without* my redeeming any points in order to get the points for spending $50.



ok thanks!


----------



## Micharlotte

Pumpkin1172 said:


> Ooooooooooo  that's a great offer.  I'm not a chocolate person, but I do LOVE the mini eggs.  The Easter Bunny has been known to give this Momma ( with her name on it ) a big bag of those just for her And I don't like to share those ones lol.  I think I would be going to complete that offer.  That's a pretty easy one.


I went in to my no frills and grabbed $10.65 of chocolate and got my 4,000 points! Making my list for $50 for Saturday now too.


----------



## Spotthecat

Pumpkin1172 said:


> It is nice that they give you offers based on what you purchase.  We often get points for things we shop for weekly like veggies and deli meat and snack items.  I have had them also try to give me the offer, but it's on something that is on sale...so then you would have to buy 2 or more.  Here is an example.  I often buy Nutrigrain Bars for the one son for school lunches.  They will give me an offer of get X point when you spend 2.00 but they are on sale for 1.98.  I will have to buy 2 in order to get the bonus.  But I have also then saved that offer for the following week...so that I can maximize it when they are full price.  But that's only because the bank account allows me to do that...some years, it has not


My experience is that Fortinos/Loblaws round UP, so you only need to buy that one box at 1.98 to get the deal...but Shoppers does NOT round up, so you have to buy 2 boxes...or that's what I've noticed...


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Our No Frill's and Superstore don't here  and I have not received mine when I was only 2 cents short on the above said nutrigrain bars.  So now I will save it for the following week and either buy one or two to maximize whatever the offer is.  It frustrates me a little, but then I'll wait until next week to get them lol.  There is always lots of food in the pantry for them to choose from lol


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

I bought PC coffee pods with a target offer last night. Offer was spend $6, get 1200 pts. Cups were on sale for $5.99 and I still received my full 1200 pts. 

I don't know if they would have round up if they were $5.98 though.


----------



## tinkerone

Just back from my Shoppers run.  Spent $51.72 after tax and received 18200 ($18.20) in PC points.  That is a great return no matter how you look at it.  I will say, what I like the best is that my taxes on my purchases are pretty much nothing because most of my buys are grocery related.  My pre tax was $50.55 and adding the tax of $1.17 my total is $51.72.  When I try to do a $50 shop at Rexall my tax is usually in the area of $6 because they have so little in groceries.  Plus at Rexall I'm really looking for something to buy as opposed to walking a grocery isle and picking up what I need.  

Not knocking Rexall, I will still shop there, but this PC thing is amazing!


----------



## mort1331

So Sat morning musing. I have been a PC member since the start, approx 18years or so. This has been my go to for points and even more than AM. In the early stages of PC was the best. You could swap points between Sears and PetroCan. Sears at the time had accelerated point levels, the more points the better the return, but they did expire after a short time. So we would make sure we kept all our points in PC and switched when, and if needed.
During this stage we were able to switch out enough to pay for washer and dryer and stove for the new house. And please let me explain neither of us are high income earners, it was just maxing out points and switching to Sears when they reached the max payout. We also used them to pay for a trip to Greece flights and hotels.
Then they dropped the exchange, bad times ahead I thought. But hey free groceries and at the time could still get GC no issues. Then the whole no GC except for the small weak work around of paying for them, and getting the groceries for free, still the same, but not.
Now with the merge to Optimum, we start to get better again. 20x events and the accelerator events when you use 100000 points and get 130000 worth, example. 
It can very well be a great program if worked proper. And as others have said my emails for the most part are geared towards items we buy most of the time.
Happy shopping all.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

I won't get to shoppers until tonight or tomorrow morning. I keep tweaking my grocery list. 

I earned 6,000 at superstore Friday on a $40 spend. Not great, but this is our cheaper grocery budget week.


----------



## mort1331

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> I won't get to shoppers until tonight or tomorrow morning. I keep tweaking my grocery list.
> 
> I earned 6,000 at superstore Friday on a $40 spend. Not great, but this is our cheaper grocery budget week.


more than a 10% return, i say that is better than not great. Plus superstore price matches


----------



## Disney Addicted

Ohh, I didn't know Superstore prices matches.  It's not a store I visit often because of the distance.  Maybe I'll have to give it a try again.


----------



## Disney Addicted

I went to Shoppers this morning.  I purchased grocery items and bathroom tissue, all on sale.  $51.82 pre-tax and earned 15,300 pts.


----------



## marchingstar

I've started stopping in at shoppers almost weekly. They have enough that I can get essentials and stretch out grocery trips, plus I always need drug store goods. Through my online offers or the flyer there's a 20X the points event almost every week!

Today I spent 50.82 pretax and earned 17K points. They add up so quickly!


----------



## Micharlotte

My shoppers is incredible! They have mark downs on all kinds of things all the time. I spent $25 last week and have enough milk and cream in my freezer for 2 months! I went over this afternoon and got almost everything on my shopping list on sale and spent $63. I earned $20 in points.


----------



## pigletto

I spent $57 at Shoppers today and earned $17.70 in points. I stocked up on toilet paper, Kleenex and paper towels while they were on sale.
I’ll be buying the max number of Sobey’s gift cards that I can with the Mega Miles airmiles primo next week so I’ll be shopping at Freshco instead of NoFrills for a good long while but I prefer Shoppers to Rexall. I plan to work both programs to my advantage. We have an airmiles credit card now, but I feel like I should get a PC one to use when we shop stores with Optimum so we can maximize the return on both programs.


----------



## tinkerone

pigletto said:


> I spent $57 at Shoppers today and earned $17.70 in points. I stocked up on toilet paper, Kleenex and paper towels while they were on sale.
> I’ll be buying the max number of Sobey’s gift cards that I can with the Mega Miles airmiles primo next week so I’ll be shopping at Freshco instead of NoFrills for a good long while but I prefer Shoppers to Rexall. I plan to work both programs to my advantage. We have an airmiles credit card now, but *I feel like I should get a PC one to use when we shop stores with Optimum so we can maximize the return on both programs*.


That's exactly what I did a few months ago and I've only used it to my advantage.  I signed up when it was a special in the flyer offering 75,000 points so $75 just for saying I'll take it.  Then I received an email for 15,000 for using it on a 20X's day, another easy $15.  The send me emails every now and then which is when I use it but I use my AM's mastercard for day to day.


----------



## pigletto

tinkerone said:


> That's exactly what I did a few months ago and I've only used it to my advantage.  I signed up when it was a special in the flyer offering 75,000 points so $75 just for saying I'll take it.  Then I received an email for 15,000 for using it on a 20X's day, another easy $15.  The send me emails every now and then which is when I use it but I use my AM's mastercard for day to day.


Oh good idea ! I’m in no rush so I will wait until they have some sort of bonus offer for sign up.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Spent $50.53 pre-tax ($51.80 after tax) and earned 15,000 points at Shoppers.

I love that I keep getting this one cashier who says "The milk isn't included for points". I always "Yes, it is. I get points every time for it". Then it works and she says "Oh".  Like, c'mon. You must know your program if you work there, right?!  Geesh.


----------



## mort1331

milk eggs and bread all included, almost everything except prescriptions. I even tossed in a cheap pair of earbuds this weekend  for 11 bucks to get me to my 50 and walked out with 17000 points. Not including the 3x for my PC MC, but that is only 3x on the base, wish it were on top of the bonus.


----------



## Spotthecat

I can confirm that Fortino's rounds UP for the PC optimum deals, and does still give you the bonus points for purchasing items even when you redeem pts to pay for it.
I had a personal offer for 17,500 pts for every 175$ spent. I decided to go for it, and actually redeemed 400,000 points to pay for my 405.88 total grocery bill. And I still got all the below points, 59,500. 15% return off stuff that I got for free. Woo!


----------



## Spotthecat

Ok, no clue why the image isn't loading, or why I can't edit.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

pigletto said:


> I feel like I should get a PC one to use when we shop stores with Optimum so we can maximize the return on both programs.


I have thought about doing that too.  But then again, how many credit cards can be too many  especially if your wanting to maximize the points associated with each card.  

Unfortunately I didn't get to shopper's this weekend   I know that they will be having more 20x the points weekends again.  I need to start picking up our things for the trip to Mexico.  I will need to pick up more of everything since the boys have their own room.  There won't be much sharing of toiletries with 2 rooms.  OH well....it's not like it won't get use


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

I have been saving a hawaiian tropic offer each week to buy our sunscreen: every $6 get 1200 pts! If I buy 7 bottles at $10.99 on a 20x event, I will earn a whack of pts!


----------



## Spotthecat

Had a personal offer for spend 60$ at Shoppers, get 12,000 pts. And I also had 20x the points on milk. Almost flubbed it because I'm so used to only spending 50$, so scrambled at the last minute...spent 68$ with tax, earned 20.07$ of points. 30% return. Gotta love stackable points offers. And that's without the extra points I'll get from my PC mastercard for having shopped at Shoppers.

Tomorrow's offer is get 10,000 pts for spending 50$ at Shoppers. It's worth going into the app every day to see if you have a new offer.


----------



## mort1331

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> I have been saving a hawaiian tropic offer each week to buy our sunscreen: every $6 get 1200 pts! If I buy 7 bottles at $10.99 on a 20x event, I will earn a whack of pts!


Someone could correct me if I am wrong, but I think the 20x is only on the base points.Not on the bonus 1200. If I am wrong, please let everyone know and this would be a big game changer on how I shop.


----------



## Disney Addicted

Yes, it's 20X on the base points only.  I wish we could get 20X on the bonus points as well - that would be huge!


----------



## Disney Addicted

Now that our freezer was empty of meats I went to Loblaws after the gym today.  I had Get 200 Points with Every $1 spent offers for chicken, beef, pork and onions.  Chicken and ground beef were on sale as well so that was great.  Total points earned today were 20,600 = $20.60.

I spent $45.95 on chicken and received 9,400 pts.  Rounded-up to $46 would be 9,200 pts so I don't understand the extra 200 pts but I'm fine with that.
I spent $50.40 on beef and received 10,200 pts.  Loblaws must round-up and award points.  $51 x 200 pts = 10,200
I spent $5.52 on sweet onions and received 1,000 pts.  Interestingly, Loblaws did NOT award points rounded up on the onions.  Only on the $5.


----------



## Disney Addicted

Shoppers gave me a Spend $30 get 6,000 pts for tomorrow.  I did the spend $50 get 20X on the weekend so I don't think I'll be shopping there tomorrow.  I doubt we need anything.


----------



## marchingstar

mort1331 said:


> Someone could correct me if I am wrong, but I think the 20x is only on the base points.Not on the bonus 1200. If I am wrong, please let everyone know and this would be a big game changer on how I shop.



Yeah, the 20X only applies to base points. But I would still do what ilovetotravel1977 is proposing and stack the offers. The breakdown:
7 x 10.99 = 76.93
base points: 1140
bonus for the x20 event: 21660
bonus for the product 76/6 = 12 x 1200: 14400

so a total earn of 37000 points. Which is still over a 40% return. I'd be saving the product offer too!!


----------



## Spotthecat

Can you defer to the next week the same offer twice? Like defer it two weeks in a row???


----------



## tinkerone

Spotthecat said:


> Can you defer to the next week the same offer twice? Like defer it two weeks in a row???


Yes, isn't that great!  I save my coke offer till they have an added bonus, works every time.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

I've deferred the Hawaiian Tropic one for like 6 weeks maybe more! LOL


----------



## Silvermist999

Not sure if this was mentioned but you can also TEXT 736898 to get exclusive offer at Shoppers, valid each Tuesday.  These are stackable with personal offers also. I have unlimited texting so no extra charges.

https://www1.shoppersdrugmart.ca/en/pcoptimum/in-store-offers/mobile-text-10k-aug31

Today's Shoppers offer is 8,000 points for $30.


----------



## Disney Addicted

Hey, I used to get text messages from Shoppers.  I totally forgot about that.  I checked and the last time they sent me anything was Dec 21.

I just tried sending OFFERS to them again only to be told I'm already in the future promotional text msgs from Shoppers.  Yet, they haven't been sending me anything anymore.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

There's another 20x event on Sunday and Monday in the new flyer. LOTS of good deals next week! Including La Vie En Rose $50 gift card, earn 10,000 points!

Anyone needing swimwear for an upcoming trip, this would be excellent timing!


----------



## Debbie

tinkerone said:


> Yes, isn't that great!  I save my coke offer till they have an added bonus, works every time.


Woah! I didn't know that! I will start doing that now! I love that my offers are basically fruits, veggies, and cat food/litter.


----------



## tinkerone

So I received an email from Loblaws, flash sale, buy PC coffee, 30 pods @ $14.99 get 7000 points.  That is a great deal so over I go and pick up 3 boxes.  Cash out and not only did I get 21000 points but an extra 4000 points for an offer I didn't even know I had.  Spend $40 get 4000.  That is 25000 points on a $44.97 purchase.  More than a 50% return!  
I love playing this game.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

@tinkerone that's a great deal!


----------



## Micharlotte

Silvermist999 said:


> Not sure if this was mentioned but you can also TEXT 736898 to get exclusive offer at Shoppers, valid each Tuesday.  These are stackable with personal offers also. I have unlimited texting so no extra charges.
> 
> https://www1.shoppersdrugmart.ca/en/pcoptimum/in-store-offers/mobile-text-10k-aug31
> 
> Today's Shoppers offer is 8,000 points for $30.


I get the text offers as well, but i've never had luck with them.  I went today and spent my $30 and did not get my 8,000 points.  I have a missing point email in right now, but it's getting frustrating.


----------



## CanadianPaco

I have not received the text offers so I tried it! Great stuff! thanks for sharing!


----------



## Lydia S

Quick question..can you use Optimum points to purchase Gift Cards?


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Lydia S said:


> Quick question..can you use Optimum points to purchase Gift Cards?


Short Answer - No

Long answer...yes.  It's kind of like moving the money around like this.  You can make one purchase...have items in your purchase that total the same amount as the gift card ( this is the trick )  and add the gift card at the end of the line.  Say that you would like to use ' X" amount of points today.  If you don't have enough items to purchase that total amount of the gift card you are purchasing you will have to do 2 transactions.  One transaction is your items - use your points for that purchase.  Your second transaction, will be the gift card.  It's just like moving the money around that you save.  Essentially your not wanting your " free " items/groceries, and taking that savings from your free items/groceries, and using that money you saved to pay for the gift card.  It's like transfering money from different bank accounts - only this one account is the money you saved on " free items/groceries "  and using it in a different place   I hope this makes sense.

I don't want /need the free groceries.  I budget for those...I can't get away from that...for some reason we have to feed the growing boy children   So the money I will be saving in groceries - I'll take out of my account and essentially just put it onto my credit card after our trip to Mexico to offset some of excursions or exchange it and use it for tipping or extra meals or for anything when we are offsite away from our hotel grounds.


----------



## Lydia S

@Pumpkin1172 thanks so much for the detailed answer!


----------



## Silvermist999

Micharlotte said:


> I get the text offers as well, but i've never had luck with them.  I went today and spent my $30 and did not get my 8,000 points.  I have a missing point email in right now, but it's getting frustrating.



I had the same issue yesterday, but just got an email advising that my account has already been updated with the 8,000 points.


----------



## Micharlotte

Silvermist999 said:


> I had the same issue yesterday, but just got an email advising that my account has already been updated with the 8,000 points.


I got my points this morning as well, but it’s makes me leary of using the text offers.


----------



## tinkerone

In case anyone misses it (I almost did) this weeks 20X is on *Sunday* and *Monday*, not the usual Saturday Sunday.  I would have been so annoyed if I had gone Saturday morning as is my norm.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

tinkerone said:


> In case anyone misses it (I almost did) this weeks 20X is on *Sunday* and *Monday*, not the usual Saturday Sunday.  I would have been so annoyed if I had gone Saturday morning as is my norm.



I know!  I've learned over the last few 20x events to go to the store by 8am if I am buying a number of groceries.  I find I can shop at my own pace and be able to pay attention to the cashier when she is ringing everything in.  I'm actually really surprised at the prices at Shoppers when they have sales!


----------



## Pumpkin1172

I agree.  There are some things that the prices are alot higher than at No Frills or Superstore.  But when they are on sale, they are a good price - comparable to their sister stores.  An example would be dove body/shower wash.  It is regularly around 7.95 here.  But the other weekend, it was on sale for 3.98.  And it was a 20x the bonus weekend...so I picked up a couple of bottles to hopefully last until it goes on sale there again.  
Sometimes I won't pay that much extra for an item that I know is quite a bit cheaper at their sister store.  And sometimes their sale price is a great price.  


ilovetotravel1977 said:


> I'm actually really surprised at the prices at Shoppers when they have sales!


----------



## Pumpkin1172

tinkerone said:


> In case anyone misses it (I almost did) this weeks 20X is on *Sunday* and *Monday*, not the usual Saturday Sunday. I would have been so annoyed if I had gone Saturday morning as is my norm.



Thanks for that tip!!!  I know that I would be one of those that read it wrong   I also wanted to point out that buying a 50.00 Gc to Le Vie en Rose will get you 10,000 points.  So if your needing a new bathing suit or underware...this might be something to look at.  

Here is the link for this weeks flyer  

https://www1.shoppersdrugmart.ca/en/flyer


----------



## Spotthecat

Since they put the self-checkouts, my local stores don't sell the video games as much as they used to. Or they have the same ones they've had for the last 7 months, and they don't know where to display them. So frustrating, as I loved getting video games for free!


----------



## Baby Ninja

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> There's another 20x event on Sunday and Monday in the new flyer. LOTS of good deals next week! Including La Vie En Rose $50 gift card, earn 10,000 points!
> 
> Anyone needing swimwear for an upcoming trip, this would be excellent timing!



Is this offer specific to certain provinces or locations? I’ve reviewed the flyer for my area (Norther AB) and I don’t see it in the flyer .  It was featured about 4 weeks ago and after reading your post I got excited about taking advantage of it again.

Edit: the La Vie En Rose GC offer
Edit#2: Oops.  That’s what I get for viewing the flyer on my phone!


----------



## Baby Ninja

With regards to the 10,000 points for the La Vie EN Rose GC, would you earn 20x the points on that if purchased Sunday or Monday?  I believe it may be wishful thinking though I’m going to try for it anyways. 

My other question is will Shoppers allow GC purchases with a GC?  I have a Shoppers GC and I wanted to buy the above GC with it.


----------



## tinkerone

Baby Ninja said:


> With regards to the 10,000 points for the La Vie EN Rose GC, would you earn 20x the points on that if purchased Sunday or Monday?  I believe it may be wishful thinking though I’m going to try for it anyways.
> 
> My other question is will Shoppers allow GC purchases with a GC?  I have a Shoppers GC and I wanted to buy the above GC with it.


No, you will not get 20X on the 10,000 from the La Vie En Rose GC.  That would be great wouldn't it?  You only get 20X on the base points not any bonus points.

As for your other question, sadly that's a no as well.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Don't forget...Sunday is 20x promo day, everyone!


----------



## tinkerone

Just returned from my Shoppers shop.  Spent $50.57 after tax, of which there was very little, received 21800 in points.  I purchased 3 packages of bacon, had a spend $300 get 600 points.  The total for that was $14.97 and they did round up so I received 3000 points.  Bought a box of crackers and that was $1.88, they did not round up on that.  

Yesterday I had an offer of purchase $20 in gas, get 2000 points.  We have an ESSO two blocks away so I used it to put the $20 in.  I'll finish my fill up when I pass a Shell.  

All in all, good week I'd say.  This is paying off so much more than the AM's program for me.    I will continue the AM's, I love a challenge, but looks like this program is a keeper as well.  Hope everyone has a good shop!


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Just home from my trip as well. $51.93 before tax ($54.34 after tax), earned 15,700 points. Less than 5,000 points shy of 50,000 again.

@tinkerone, I agree with you on the PC program paying off.  Since January, I've earned 400,000 points ($400), which I turned into the equivalent in Disney gift cards. I have no doubt in my mind that I will have my goal of $2000 in gift cards by our next trip in 2021.

Of course I will always do air miles, but at least now I don't need to overspend to earn those when I can utilize the PC program on those off weeks.


----------



## pigletto

I’m back from my shop as well. I spent $64.84 after tax . Just looked at my receipt and the overcharged me by $4 on my cereal. I’ll have to take it back. I should know by now to check in the store. I could just let it go but I’m going to be really annoyed that I paid $6.99 for a box of Cheerios. 
I earned 19,140 points.  

Despite this mornings guffaw, which can and does happen, I am really pleased with the PC program as well. I addded a $75 Disney gift card to my shop this morning, and I’ll go to NoFrills now and get groceries with my points. It’s so easy.


----------



## AngelDisney

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> Just home from my trip as well. $51.93 before tax ($54.34 after tax), earned 15,700 points. Less than 5,000 points shy of 50,000 again.
> 
> @tinkerone, I agree with you on the PC program paying off.  Since January, I've earned 400,000 points ($400), which I turned into the equivalent in Disney gift cards. I have no doubt in my mind that I will have my goal of $2000 in gift cards by our next trip in 2021.
> 
> Of course I will always do air miles, but at least now I don't need to overspend to earn those when I can utilize the PC program on those off weeks.


Can we use points to buy Disney gift cards? I vaguely remember I used PC points to buy Cineplex GCs once but I am not sure since it was a while ago. I bought some groceries and a pack of 5 Cineplex $15 GCs then paid with points.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

AngelDisney said:


> Can we use points to buy Disney gift cards? I vaguely remember I used PC points to buy Cineplex GCs once but I am not sure since it was a while ago. I bought some groceries and a pack of 5 Cineplex $15 GCs then paid with points.



No, we can't.

Every time I have $50 in points, I cash them out and then I use that $50 I would have spent, I buy a wdw gift card.


----------



## AngelDisney

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> No, we can't.
> 
> Every time I have $50 in points, I cash them out and then I use that $50 I would have spent, I buy a wdw gift card.


----------



## Iralyn

If you have both a Foodland and a Real Canadian Superstore in your area, you can price match the Cadbury Mini Eggs (943g) at 13.99 (Foodland price) at the Superstore and get 8000 points!

Does Shoppers Drug Mart price match on grocery (or other) items?


----------



## mort1331

Iralyn said:


> If you have both a Foodland and a Real Canadian Superstore in your area, you can price match the Cadbury Mini Eggs (943g) at 13.99 (Foodland price) at the Superstore and get 8000 points!
> 
> Does Shoppers Drug Mart price match on grocery (or other) items?


No shoppers price match...that would be great


----------



## Disney Addicted

Iralyn said:


> If you have both a Foodland and a Real Canadian Superstore in your area, you can price match the Cadbury Mini Eggs (943g) at 13.99 (Foodland price) at the Superstore and get 8000 points!



Ohh, thanks!


----------



## Pumpkin1172

I did get to Shopper's yesterday as well...spent 53 and change...got 18,000 points.  I'll take that.  Then went to No Frills and received another 5600 points for offers i had for my weekly shopping  So that is 23.00 in savings.  So it was a great optimum points weekend for me.  I will work both AM and the optimum programs.  I don't have many places locally to get AM...( no rexall here ) I think both have their merit.  I like the fact that I can use Am for hotels, flights, tickets into Disney, Universal, Sea World etc etc etc to help cover some of the costs and car rental ( if we re going to try to be brave and tackle driving down there ).  Part of me wants to keep collecting AM to use for a package that we would use through Red Tag.  Guess we will see where the point and AM collecting will take our family


----------



## Disney Addicted

Iralyn said:


> If you have both a Foodland and a Real Canadian Superstore in your area, you can price match the Cadbury Mini Eggs (943g) at 13.99 (Foodland price) at the Superstore and get 8000 points!



Thank you again.  I went to RCS today and picked up a package of Cadbuy mini cream eggs (745g).  They price matched it to $13.99 and gave me the 8,000 points.


----------



## bababear_50

Just wondering if this link has anything interesting
*Shoppers Drug Mart Flyer Canada: Bonus Redemption Event March 29th – 31st*
Hugs
Mel
https://smartcanucks.ca/shoppers-drug-mart-flyer-canada-bonus-redemption-event-march-29th-31st/


----------



## kuhltiffany

It’s Wednesday! Reminder that you can save up to 4 of your offers to carry over to next week


----------



## Iralyn

bababear_50 said:


> Just wondering if this link has anything interesting
> *Shoppers Drug Mart Flyer Canada: Bonus Redemption Event March 29th – 31st*
> Hugs
> Mel
> https://smartcanucks.ca/shoppers-drug-mart-flyer-canada-bonus-redemption-event-march-29th-31st/



I really want to be able to take advantage of these bonus point events.  I have enough points but I feel like I end up spending more than I save in a way as I buy things I wouldn't normally buy or pay more than I'd normally pay for certain items.  Back when it was just Optimum points, I would just buy stuff more 'for fun' and look at it as free money.  But when I could be using these points for our regular groceries at Superstore or No Frills, it feels wasteful almost if you know what I mean.  I don't spend $75 at Shoppers on a regular basis.  But I hate missing out on the bonus!


----------



## Debbie

kuhltiffany said:


> It’s Wednesday! Reminder that you can save up to 4 of your offers to carry over to next week


  I bought cat food last week, so of course it is one of my offers today. That one will be saved for a few weeks.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Iralyn said:


> I really want to be able to take advantage of these bonus point events.  I have enough points but I feel like I end up spending more than I save in a way as I buy things I wouldn't normally buy or pay more than I'd normally pay for certain items.  Back when it was just Optimum points, I would just buy stuff more 'for fun' and look at it as free money.  But when I could be using these points for our regular groceries at Superstore or No Frills, it feels wasteful almost if you know what I mean.  I don't spend $75 at Shoppers on a regular basis.  But I hate missing out on the bonus!



I hear you.  I will shop there when I have a few things to buy that are more on the pricier side like makeup/ skincare, eye drops or some OTC pain things then I will add a few grocery items I need to bring me to the threshold.  I don't usually do the 75.00.  I usually take advantage of the 50.00 if I have a bigger priced item I need.  Last week I did have to toss in a bag of Eggies to get over the 50.00 threshold.  I put them into a bowl on the counter so we all could enjoy them.  My boys were happy with that add on.  I have to weigh what I have on my lists for the week.  I don't go to buy just for the points.  It still has to be something our family/household needs.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

My personal offers are really good this week!  Chicken, beef, pork... all of the big price/points items, plus more! Plus, I have a spend threshold of $100/10,000 points.


----------



## youngdeb12

I don't know how people get the spend threshold offers.  I think I've gotten one once and it was way more than what I normally spend there.  They will pick the most random thing I buy once and give me an offer for it, but do you think they could give me a spend one??  NOPE!


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

@youngdeb12, I have no idea how they pick who gets what. Same thing happens over on the air miles thread.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

youngdeb12 said:


> I don't know how people get the spend threshold offers. I think I've gotten one once and it was way more than what I normally spend there. They will pick the most random thing I buy once and give me an offer for it, but do you think they could give me a spend one?? NOPE!



Make sure when you shop every time you scan your card/app from your phone.  That way they have a history of your shopping so that they can send you offers on what you shop for.  Also, if your using the app on  your phone, you can swipe those offers so that you don't receive it anymore.  I have done that for things that I don't buy at the drug / grocery store ( for me...it's shampoo...I'm a hairdresser by trade, so I buy certain brands ) 
Once they have a history, they will send you better offers.  It will take some time, but they will start to send you offers that you can use.  Those spend/threshold ones...don't happen often  but if you get one...jump on it.  I know some weeks for me...I don't have great offers, or they send it to me after I've purchased that item, so I will save ( swipe on that offer ) for a different week when I can use it.


----------



## youngdeb12

Pumpkin1172 said:


> Make sure when you shop every time you scan your card/app from your phone.  That way they have a history of your shopping so that they can send you offers on what you shop for.  Also, if your using the app on  your phone, you can swipe those offers so that you don't receive it anymore.  I have done that for things that I don't buy at the drug / grocery store ( for me...it's shampoo...I'm a hairdresser by trade, so I buy certain brands )
> Once they have a history, they will send you better offers.  It will take some time, but they will start to send you offers that you can use.  Those spend/threshold ones...don't happen often  but if you get one...jump on it.  I know some weeks for me...I don't have great offers, or they send it to me after I've purchased that item, so I will save ( swipe on that offer ) for a different week when I can use it.



I've definitely been clearing out the ones that I don't want to see.  We've had a ton of success with PC Optimum so far so I can't really complain.  We were just in DL in February and since we've been back I've collected $200 in Disney Gift Cards.  Looks like there's some good points offers for this weekend as well!


----------



## Spotthecat

I'm not feeling like taking part in the big redemption event. Last time I cashed in 200,000 points to get a free 1.5 TB drive, but this time, meh. Rather save it for groceries.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

me too...No redemption this weekend either.  Letting it build up again...either cash out and do the money swap for excursions for Mexico or let it build up more as the hubby has been hinting about taking in a Nascar race in the late fall somewhere.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Spent $130 before tax at Superstore and earned 19,200, plus use offer for hot meals to go Friday night and earned 3200, so almost 23,000 this weekend. Cash out 50,000 and went to Walmart to get another $50 WDW card.  That puts me at $400 in WDW cards since January and only using PC Optimum points.


----------



## Silvermist999

youngdeb12 said:


> I don't know how people get the spend threshold offers.  I think I've gotten one once and it was way more than what I normally spend there.  They will pick the most random thing I buy once and give me an offer for it, but do you think they could give me a spend one??  NOPE!



There were a few weeks back to back that I got the threshold offers at RCSS, and I think it was because I was consistently shopping there to earn points for those Disney GCs.  After I redeemed my points early on for our March break trip, I didn't shop there as much, and lately my offers haven't been good at all.


----------



## Silvermist999

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> Spent $130 before tax at Superstore and earned 19,200, plus use offer for hot meals to go Friday night and earned 3200, so almost 23,000 this weekend. Cash out 50,000 and went to Walmart to get another $50 WDW card.  That puts me at $400 in WDW cards since January and only using PC Optimum points.



I add a Disney GC to my grocery shop, and redeem my points at RCSS to get the gift card "free".  
I'm thinking if my RCSS stopped selling the gift cards, I would just use the points for my groceries, then put the cash equivalent into a vacation fund.  
Wouldn't that be the same. Or is there some benefit to getting the actual gift card? Just curious...


----------



## flower_petals

Silvermist999 said:


> I add a Disney GC to my grocery shop, and redeem my points at RCSS to get the gift card "free".
> I'm thinking if my RCSS stopped selling the gift cards, I would just use the points for my groceries, then put the cash equivalent into a vacation fund.
> Wouldn't that be the same. Or is there some benefit to getting the actual gift card? Just curious...


It's basically the same. But when you use the gift cards at Disney you don't get charged the bank/credit card fees for exchanging money.  Your card is worth whatever the forex rate is the night before.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Silvermist999 said:


> I add a Disney GC to my grocery shop, and redeem my points at RCSS to get the gift card "free".
> I'm thinking if my RCSS stopped selling the gift cards, I would just use the points for my groceries, then put the cash equivalent into a vacation fund.
> Wouldn't that be the same. Or is there some benefit to getting the actual gift card? Just curious...



Plus, by getting the gift cards, I won't be tempted to spend the cash!


----------



## Disney Addicted

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> Plus, by getting the gift cards, I won't be tempted to spend the cash!



That's my reasoning as well!


----------



## Silvermist999

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> Plus, by getting the gift cards, I won't be tempted to spend the cash!





Disney Addicted said:


> That's my reasoning as well!



Lol I’ve already started working towards GCs for our next trip (tbd). I just hope these GCs don’t ever expire!


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Silvermist999 said:


> Lol I’ve already started working towards GCs for our next trip (tbd). I just hope these GCs don’t ever expire!



They don't.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Silvermist999 said:


> I add a Disney GC to my grocery shop, and redeem my points at RCSS to get the gift card "free".
> I'm thinking if my RCSS stopped selling the gift cards, I would just use the points for my groceries, then put the cash equivalent into a vacation fund.
> Wouldn't that be the same. Or is there some benefit to getting the actual gift card? Just curious...



That's what I am planning to do with my " free groceries"  It will help offset vacation costs.  So it goes into my vacation savings account when I do cash them in.  I like to see the total rise instead of fall.  It took a hit when I paid off the remainder of our trip coming up.  Now to build it up again for excursions and other fun stuff....or maybe towards a different trip for our next big vacation


----------



## tinkerone

I used the text offer I received from Shoppers today.  It was spend $15 on food or snacks get 4000 points.  That one was very easy, a couple boxes of the PC nuggets on sale for $5.99 and a box of toddler PC beet bars at $3.49.  Didn't need enough to do a larger shop on the weekend so this came in handy.  I scanned the coupon but the points didn't show up.  They did a make it right and posted the points for me then and there.  So, $15.92 spend, 4625 points.


----------



## isabellea

tinkerone said:


> I used the text offer I received from Shoppers today.  It was spend $15 on food or snacks get 4000 points.  That one was very easy, a couple boxes of the PC nuggets on sale for $5.99 and a box of toddler PC beet bars at $3.49.  Didn't need enough to do a larger shop on the weekend so this came in handy.  I scanned the coupon but the points didn't show up.  They did a make it right and posted the points for me then and there.  So, $15.92 spend, 4625 points.



I also did this offer during my lunch hour and the points appeared on my receipt. I like offers with low thresholds like 15$!


----------



## star72232

How often do you guys get Shoppers texts?  I haven’t opted in, because I have a ridiculously low texting limit plan, but if it’s only once a week or so, it might make sense for me to do it.


----------



## tinkerone

star72232 said:


> How often do you guys get Shoppers texts?  I haven’t opted in, because I have a ridiculously low texting limit plan, but if it’s only once a week or so, it might make sense for me to do it.


So far I have only received them on Tuesdays.  Not sure if they send other times however this is all I've been getting.  Some are worth it, some not so much.  Still worth getting I think.


----------



## Spotthecat

There's a text offer??? How do I not know this!!! How do I sign up?


----------



## Debbie

Spotthecat said:


> There's a text offer??? How do I not know this!!! How do I sign up?


I think that if you go to shoppersdrugmart.ca you might be able to sign up for the texts. I'm logged in, but I think that that is what I did.


----------



## tinkerone

Spotthecat said:


> There's a text offer??? How do I not know this!!! How do I sign up?


https://www1.shoppersdrugmart.ca/en/pcoptimum/in-store-offers/mobile-text-10k-aug31


----------



## tinkerone

Just back from a Loblaws run.  Bought a bag of Cadbury Mini Eggs and the Cadbury Eggies, each was $16.99.  There was a $1 off coupon on the Mini Eggs but it listed both products on it so I peeled two of them off which took the cost down to $15.99 each.  Loblaws is offering 7500 points on each purchase so 15000 points there.  I also had an PC offer for spend $30 get 3000 points and that took as well.  
So on my $31.98 shop I have $18 worth of points and Easter candy done.  Well played!


----------



## Pumpkin1172

tinkerone said:


> Just back from a Loblaws run. Bought a bag of Cadbury Mini Eggs and the Cadbury Eggies, each was $16.99. There was a $1 off coupon on the Mini Eggs but it listed both products on it so I peeled two of them off which took the cost down to $15.99 each. Loblaws is offering 7500 points on each purchase so 15000 points there. I also had an PC offer for spend $30 get 3000 points and that took as well.
> So on my $31.98 shop I have $18 worth of points and Easter candy done. Well played!



Great Score!!!!  I love it when things like that happen.


----------



## Iralyn

I got a call/offer last night to upgrade to the World Elite PC Mastercard.  Thanks to this thread, I'd already researched it so said Yes right away!

My deal of the week to share....Superstore has Oikos greek yogurt for 3.33 this weeks with 1000 bonus points.  You can download coupons for buy 2 save $2 and buy one 'speciality' save $1 from the manufacturer's website:  https://www.dan-on.com/ca-en/my-discounts.  I also noticed that they had coupons for buy 2 save $1.50 on the tearpads on the way into the store.  This is a product that I buy without the bonus or coupons so it is a great deal for me!  Hope this might be helpful to someone else too.


----------



## mort1331

Ok math wizzes. Which is better. I have a 15000 points for $60 spend for today, or 20x points for $60spend for wed?


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

mort1331 said:


> Ok math wizzes. Which is better. I have a 15000 points for $60 spend for today, or 20x points for $60spend for wed?



20x is better:

60x15x20= 18,000


----------



## mort1331

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> 20x is better:
> 
> 60x15x20= 18,000


Ok but how do you get the 15base points your multiplying it by?


----------



## Spotthecat

mort1331 said:


> Ok but how do you get the 15base points your multiplying it by?


Every purchase at shoppers nets you 15 pts per dollar spent. So when it's 20x the points, it's actually 15x20 per dollar spent. If you spend 60, you get 60x15x20


----------



## mort1331

Excellent thanks, plus paying with my PC MC will net me 3x base points too.


----------



## Disney Addicted

Good morning!   Between the RCL and Loblaws I feel I found a great score!

Loblaws' flyer (Clarington) is offering a buy ONE Cashmere bathroom tissue (12=24), or sponge towels (6 pack) or scotties tissue (6 pack) and get 3,000 points.  They cost $5.99 each however.

The RCL flyer advertised a contest (trip to Stanley cup).  It's a free entry.  After I entered it offered me a printable coupon.  $6 OFF when I purchase all THREE of Cashmere 12-roll or larger; scotties tissue 6 package or larger and sponge towels 6 roll or larger.

That brings Loblaw's $17.97 down to $11.97 = $3.99 each (instead of $5.99 each) AND 9,000 points!

scorehockeytickets.ca is the contest web page in the RCL flyer.

EDITED TO FIX MISTAKE ON QUANTITY.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Sobeys flyer is a bust for me, so crossing my fingers for a 20x/$50 event at Shoppers and good targeted offers for Superstore (Loblaws).


----------



## Days In the Sun

Upcoming Shoppers flyer on Smartcanucks, 20x/$50 on Saturday, if you have the PC Financial credit card, another 5000 bonus day!

https://forum.smartcanucks.ca/430549-shoppers-drug-mart-gta-april-13-18-a-canada/


----------



## pigletto

No Airmiles deals this week so I will shop at Freshco and do the 20x the points at Shoppers. I’m just running out of quite a few things I need from Shoppers so this is good timing.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

I'm glad there is a 20X at shoppers.  I need some eye drops and a few other things.  I should be able to get to that 50.00 threshold.  Hopefully they will have a few others in the next few weeks.  I need to stock up on a few things for the Mexico trip!!!!


----------



## mort1331

So just finished the Shoppers 20x, my offer was just a $40 spend, but did spend 51 couple of extra cookies. Had 15500 poiints back, great return.
And my wife doesnt understand that I have no problem picking up her feminine products.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Pumpkin1172 said:


> I'm glad there is a 20X at shoppers.  I need some eye drops and a few other things.  I should be able to get to that 50.00 threshold.  Hopefully they will have a few others in the next few weeks.  I need to stock up on a few things for the Mexico trip!!!!



Same! When do you leave?


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

I saw in that Ontario flyer at the bottom buy $25 in Easter candy get 10,000 points on Saturday as well!


----------



## Debbie

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> I saw in that Ontario flyer at the bottom buy $25 in Easter candy get 10,000 points on Saturday as well!


YES! I'm sure that I can get the minimum, with the candy, and paying with my PCMC.


----------



## tinkerone

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> I saw in that Ontario flyer at the bottom buy $25 in Easter candy get 10,000 points on Saturday as well!


I saw that.  This weekend is looking pretty good.  
I have a 2000 for $10 spend on coke as well as 400 for $2 on cookies or crackers.  I could be looking at 

4000 for $20 in coke
10000 for a $25 Easter Candy ( I can always use more  )
5000 for using my PC MC
1200 for cookies (or crackers)
15000 for 20X's spend

So 37000 ($37.00) on a $50 spend.  Mostly things I would buy anyways, a little extra candy.   Is that good or what??


----------



## Disney Addicted

tinkerone said:


> I saw that.  This weekend is looking pretty good.
> I have a 2000 for $10 spend on coke as well as 400 for $2 on cookies or crackers.  I could be looking at
> 
> 4000 for $20 in coke
> 10000 for a $25 Easter Candy ( I can always use more  )
> 5000 for using my PC MC
> 1200 for cookies (or crackers)
> 15000 for 20X's spend
> 
> So 37000 ($37.00) on a $50 spend.  Mostly things I would buy anyways, a little extra candy.   Is that good or what??



Are you saying your Shoppers will let you stack all those?  Whenever I have tried at my location they won't let me.  I'd love to do the Spend $50 get 20X AND the Spend $25 Easter get 10,000 but I know my location will tell me one or the other.


----------



## tinkerone

Disney Addicted said:


> Are you saying your Shoppers will let you stack all those?  Whenever I have tried at my location they won't let me.  I'd love to do the Spend $50 get 20X AND the Spend $25 Easter get 10,000 but I know my location will tell me one or the other.


While I've had some good offers I've not had an offer_ this_ good yet.  Guess I'll wait and see.  I can't read the small print in the paper, its kind of blurry.  I'll let you know Saturday how I make out.


----------



## Disney Addicted

Thanks!  I'm curious.  I've come across posts elsewhere that seem to indicate different Shoppers, different rules.  Puzzles me.


----------



## star72232

Disney Addicted said:


> Are you saying your Shoppers will let you stack all those?  Whenever I have tried at my location they won't let me.  I'd love to do the Spend $50 get 20X AND the Spend $25 Easter get 10,000 but I know my location will tell me one or the other.



Shoppers won’t stack the 20x with any other offers.


----------



## tinkerone

star72232 said:


> Shoppers won’t stack the 20x with any other offers.


Well that will bring my take down to $27 but still a good take.  More than a 50% return.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

The 10,000 points Easter candy offer will need to be loaded via the app, so it might stack with the 20x since it's not a flyer offer...


----------



## Disney Addicted

I'm posting this as I made a mistake on quanities in my previous post.  I did edit and fixed that post.

So I went to Loblaws this morning (Clarington) and it turns out the flyer offer is buy ONE Cashmere bathroom tissue (12=24), OR sponge towels (6 pack) OR scotties tissue (6 pack) and get 3,000 points.  NOT all three like I thought the fine print was saying.  You are allowed to use this offer for a maximum of 3 times to get 9,000 points.

They cost $5.99 each.  I printed out a $6 off coupon I was given from entering a no-purchase contest (link below).  Now for the coupon to apply it means purchasing one EACH of Cashmere 12-roll or larger; scotties tissue 6 package or larger and sponge towels 6 roll or larger.  I need all three regardless so that worked.

That brought my Loblaw's bill down from $17.97 to $11.97 ($3.99 aech product) AND I received 9,000 points!

scorehockeytickets.ca is the contest web page in the RCL flyer.

Plus I purchased 3 tubes of colgate toothpaste for $10.79 and received another 4,000 points.

I'm happy with that!  We could certainly use another of each of those products.  I think I'll sign my husband up for an PC Optimum card for the occassional times to get points.


----------



## Disney Addicted

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> The 10,000 points Easter candy offer will need to be loaded via the app, so it might stack with the 20x since it's not a flyer offer...



True.  That would be awesome!  If anyone tries this please post the results.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

May 12...Mother's day!!!!!  I can't think of any better way to be spending Mother's Day than being on  jet plane that will land where there is hot warm air, sand, warm ocean water and palm trees!!!!!  I hope youir trip is around there so you can enjoy your mother's day that way as well!!!!



ilovetotravel1977 said:


> Same! When do you leave?


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Disney Addicted said:


> I think I'll sign my husband up for an PC Optimum card for the occassional times to get points.



I did that.  And you can add that card to your primary card account so that all the points will automatically accumulate onto one card.  instead of having some points here...some on this one etc etc etc.  I did it through the app to link all the cards together.  I also got a hard card as well, for when we are getting fuel to use for filling up - when we actually go there.  It all adds up, even those small purchases.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Pumpkin1172 said:


> May 12...Mother's day!!!!!  I can't think of any better way to be spending Mother's Day than being on  jet plane that will land where there is hot warm air, sand, warm ocean water and palm trees!!!!!  I hope youir trip is around there so you can enjoy your mother's day that way as well!!!!



I leave on April 28!  Hawaiian Tropics is 20% off at Shoppers, so I'm going to get my stash and finally use my Optimum offer of every $6, get 1200 points!


----------



## pigletto

So I had an app offer for “Spend $75 get 20x the points that was good today only. I had no plan to use it but Dh had a plan for it that worked out nicely. 
Our ds15 needs new controllers for his Nintendo Switch since one of his broke. We decided to get them for him as an Easter present. Unfortunately they are one of those things that never go on sale anywhere and they are $90-$100. So we used the offer to get them at Shoppers and got $30 back in points.
I will be going back tomorrow for the 20x on $50 . I have a milk offer as well and those always stack for me. So I will end up with close to $50 in points tomorrow.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

So the flyer says to load the offer for the $25 easter candy, get 10,000 points. I dont have this on my phone. Does anyone else?


----------



## tinkerone

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> So the flyer says to load the offer for the $25 easter candy, get 10,000 points. I dont have this on my phone. Does anyone else?


Mine is pre loaded.  Its in my PC offers.  Its only good for the 24 hours.  Says Hoppy Easter as a heading.  
I'm off to Shoppers now.


----------



## mort1331

tinkerone said:


> Mine is pre loaded.  Its in my PC offers.  Its only good for the 24 hours.  Says Hoppy Easter as a heading.
> I'm off to Shoppers now.


So I also have a 20x $50 if I do the candy as well, do I get the 10000 as well. I know its not the 20x 10000 which would be great, but in addition? Plus the 5000 for using my pcmc.


----------



## Disney Addicted

I'm not sure how this works... I know that two "When You Spend" offers will not stack at Shoppers, but my experience has always been two WUS offers in the flyers.

Since the 50X is in the flyer and the Easter candy 10,000 is on the APP, will they stack this time??


----------



## pigletto

I also have the Easter candy offer on my phone. I’m guessing it’s way too good to be true that it stacks.


----------



## tinkerone

Here's what my receipt shows

Digital Christie crackers   600
Digital Christie Cookies   1200
Digital Mobil Text          10000  (which I suspect is the candy)
Digital Coco Cola             4000

Then in the totals I show

Regular Points                 825
In-Store Bonus Points     8077
Digital Bonus Points       15800
Total Points earned today    24702


Now if anyone can make sense of that let me know.  I'm confused as to why in store is 8077, isn't that the 20 times?  Also did not get the 5000 points for using my PCMC.  Sent off inquiries about both of those questions so I'll let you know what happens when I get an answer.

ETA--I didn't buy any crackers today so that is off, not sure why that showed up.


----------



## pigletto

So if you got 20x when you spent $50 it should be around $15 and on the receipt. I was told  Shoppers will take whatever offer is better and give you that so maybe you got all of the app offers but not the 20x offer because they amounted to more. The in store bonus points would be something that had points attached in store .. so maybe you missed an instore advertised deal ? Not sure. 
I’m off to shoppers.. let’s see what weirdness my receipt shows.


----------



## star72232

So, I just did the Shoppers offers - 10000 on $25 in Easter candy and the 20X when you spend $50.

It stacks - sort of.  You will get the 10000 points for the $25 in Easter candy.  They will then give you the 20X points on the rest of your purchase.  So, you only earn 20X on the amount over $25.  Still a great return for me - 17425 points on a $50.70 spend (almost 35%).


----------



## pigletto

Soooo just to make this all as clear as mud... I just spent $56.93, I had the Easter candy offer and a 20x milk offer. Neither one posted. I just got the 20x the points in store promo ( 15600). 
The cashier even said they would combine AND my milk offer always combines on 20x the points days. So I submitted an inquiry.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Waahh! I didn't get the digital offer for the Easter candy! booo  I'll just saw until during the week for one of their flash sales of spend $30 or $40 get 15x or 20x the points.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

So I did the 20x event twice. 

Once for my usual groceries, plus my Clinique toner $51.51 = 15,300 pts.  

Then I did my Hawaiian Tropics offer and added some body lotion and scrub for $73.92 = 13,200 (HT) + 20,805 (20x) = 35,100 total.

Then I did superstore for $104.51 = 14,800 pts, so not a bad haul today.


----------



## tinkerone

pigletto said:


> Soooo just to make this all as clear as mud... I just spent $56.93, I had the Easter candy offer and a 20x milk offer. Neither one posted. I just got the 20x the points in store promo ( 15600).
> The cashier even said they would combine AND my milk offer always combines on 20x the points days. *So I submitted an inquiry*.


Let us know when you hear.  I usually have a response within 10 or 15 minutes.  I'm still waiting for a reply from my inquiries this morning.  Maybe they are having a lot of inquiries today with people being confused on what the offers are.


----------



## tinkerone

star72232 said:


> So, I just did the Shoppers offers - 10000 on $25 in Easter candy and the 20X when you spend $50.
> 
> It stacks - sort of.  You will get the 10000 points for the $25 in Easter candy.  They will then give you the 20X points on the rest of your purchase.  So, you only earn 20X on the amount over $25.  Still a great return for me - 17425 points on a $50.70 spend (almost 35%).


I'm happy with my return as well.  24702 points on a $55.70 spend so about 44%.  What's not to love??


----------



## Disney Addicted

I ended up going to Shoppers an hour ago.  Since I had enough to meet the Spend $50 get 20X offer I decided to split my purchases into two.

*First:* Spend $25 on Easter chocolate/candy and I received 15,390 points.  (10,000 for easter plus and 4,000 for Every $3 in Cadbury chocolate got xx points - I forgot how many and 1,000 in-store)
*Second:*  Spend $50 get 20X = 15,000 pts (milk, 2 eggs, ketcup, 2 small aveeno hand cream, inserts for my shoes and pillsbury pizza pops)

So 30,390 points on $75


----------



## Disney Addicted

I also went back to Loblaws today to get my husband a PC Optimum card.  I did the Cashmere toilet paper, scotties tissue and spongetowels with the $6 off coupon.  $11.97 and 9,000 points.

Customer Service was really puzzled where everyone was getting these coupons!      The lady I spoke with said the Manager was trying to figure out if the coupons were real or not so I showed her the RCL flyer and the contest link.


----------



## bgula

Quick question:  Can you do the pepsi offer $20 get 6000 pts more than once?  Or is it just once per card?


----------



## Iralyn

bgula said:


> Quick question:  Can you do the pepsi offer $20 get 6000 pts more than once?  Or is it just once per card?



I am not 100% sure but I think if you are buying from somewhere that had it in their ad (Valumart, Loblaws...not sure about others), you can use it multiple times but it will likely only work once for an in-app offer (e.g., if using at Shoppers).


----------



## bgula

It was at Zehrs.  I had done it the other day, but their ad in their flyer said log into the app to get the offer, so I think it was just an offer.  I did ask at Zehrs today and even they weren't sure.  I bought another $20 of pepsi products, but I did not get the 6000 pts - so now I know.


----------



## star72232

bgula said:


> It was at Zehrs.  I had done it the other day, but their ad in their flyer said log into the app to get the offer, so I think it was just an offer.  I did ask at Zehrs today and even they weren't sure.  I bought another $20 of pepsi products, but I did not get the 6000 pts - so now I know.



Most offers can be used for multiples, but only in one transaction. So, if you buy $40 worth of Pepsi products, you'll get 12000 points, but if you buy $20 twice you'll only get the points on the first transaction.

Once you've used an offer, it disappears from your app.  If it's still there, you should be able to use it again (some offers, just to be contrary, can be used more than once.  For example, right now I have an offer on watermelon - the offer terms (when you tap on the offer) says it expires after one use.  I also have an offer on PC pudding.  That offer does not say anything about one use, so it will probably not disappear from my app if I use it and can be used again (or saved for next week).


----------



## Pumpkin1172

ugh...Not a great weekend capturing points.  Between family coming to town to visit and working on Saturday, I missed the Candy offer on Saturday.  But I did go on Sunday, got some candy and a few other things I was needing...I spent 75.00 and got a 20.00 GC to use before May 5.  So I will be using that for either things for the Mexico trip, or to get my eye makeup done ( with some tips just  in case myself, the daughter - Bride, or one the the bridesmaids ) hate their makeup.  I might be able to help them or myself out a little.  Trying to be prepared for all the little things that could go wrong.   I just remember the daughter having a melt down on the bathroom floor when she was getting her cap and gown pictures done that I had to cancel her photos because her hair was not turning out.  And don't get me started on her grad day.  I had to fix hair and makeup    on that day too.  So it doesn't hurt for me to be prepared!!! lol  

Still didn't get many points with regular grocery shopping and the Shoppers shop yesterday.  Oh well...here's to next week


----------



## Iralyn

Thanks for sharing that toilet paper, etc. deal, DisneyAddicted!  Just did it with the coupon at my local Valumart.  Amazing savings though I think I am now maxed out on TP and paper towels for a bit...lol.

I have something a bit odd...I am getting double offers for SDM in the app.  For today, there was a spend $30, get 6000 pts AND a spend $30, get 7500.  For tomorrow I have a 15x the points if you spend $50 or more AND a 15x the points if you spend $30 or more.  Separate from that, today's SDM text was for 20% off all regular priced items for tomorrow.  Presumably they can't be combined (it probably says that in the fine print).


----------



## Days In the Sun

Anyone with a PcFinancial credit card? 

Husband and I both received emails for 5000 points for every $25 spent on specific giftcards this week at Loblaws banner stores when using PcFinancial credit.  Well one is Uber, I was thinking if it works internationally I would get at least one to use at Disney.  I never use Uber but my kids do.  I was actually looking for Uber giftcards before Christmas as gifts but didn't find any. So I think I'll check my local Superstore (I was just there today unfortunately) and hopefully get a couple.


----------



## tinkerone

Days In the Sun said:


> Anyone with a PcFinancial credit card?
> 
> Husband and I both received emails for 5000 points for every $25 spent on specific giftcards this week at Loblaws banner stores when using PcFinancial credit.  Well one is Uber, I was thinking if it works internationally I would get at least one to use at Disney.  I never use Uber but my kids do.  I was actually looking for Uber giftcards before Christmas as gifts but didn't find any. So I think I'll check my local Superstore (I was just there today unfortunately) and hopefully get a couple.
> 
> View attachment 394903


I didn't get this email but sure wish I had.  That's a good deal.  We use Uber when we are in Orlando a lot so I would be all over that one as well.


----------



## youngdeb12

Just an FYI - I was successful in my missing points request for the Easter Offer 10000 points for every $25 spent.  Knowing that they aren't supposed to stack, I don't know that I would request the missing points again - just try and do two separate transactions instead.  Usually they were very quick in responding to missing points requests, but this one took until this morning from submitting it Saturday afternoon.  I had relegated myself to them not giving them to me but was pleasantly surprised.  Spent $67.82 and got 35,800 points!


----------



## tinkerone

youngdeb12 said:


> Just an FYI - I was successful in my missing points request for the Easter Offer 10000 points for every $25 spent.  Knowing that they aren't supposed to stack, I don't know that I would request the missing points again - just try and do two separate transactions instead.  Usually they were very quick in responding to missing points requests, but this one took until this morning from submitting it Saturday afternoon.  I had relegated myself to them not giving them to me but was pleasantly surprised.  Spent $67.82 and got 35,800 points!


I received a reply late last night.  They asked me to send a screen shot of the offer as they could not find it.  First off, I don't have a clue how to screen shot, not at all computer knowledgeable.  Secondly, do they not have access to their own flyer??  I sent back a link to it and asked if that would satisfy their needs.  Now I'll wait and see again.  At this point, I'm assuming its a write off.  Oh well.  More important things to worry about.


----------



## tinkerone

Days In the Sun said:


> Anyone with a PcFinancial credit card?
> 
> Husband and I both received emails for 5000 points for every $25 spent on specific giftcards this week at Loblaws banner stores when using PcFinancial credit.  Well one is Uber, I was thinking if it works internationally I would get at least one to use at Disney.  I never use Uber but my kids do.  I was actually looking for Uber giftcards before Christmas as gifts but didn't find any. So I think I'll check my local Superstore (I was just there today unfortunately) and hopefully get a couple.
> 
> View attachment 394903


I did get this email today.

https://view.e.loblaws.ca/?qs=3b576...527a67fced0b0b2369a16612721da752f61cecef77bbf

If I hadn't already purchase $150 in Net flex cards I'd be all over this.


----------



## pigletto

tinkerone said:


> I received a reply late last night.  They asked me to send a screen shot of the offer as they could not find it.  First off, I don't have a clue how to screen shot, not at all computer knowledgeable.  Secondly, do they not have access to their own flyer??  I sent back a link to it and asked if that would satisfy their needs.  Now I'll wait and see again.  At this point, I'm assuming its a write off.  Oh well.  More important things to worry about.


They didn’t ask me for screenshot , they just credited me for the milk and ignored the other missing points. It was a one day offer. If it takes three days to get to my issue, then the offer isn’t loaded anymore. I’m going to let it go because I have nether the time nor the will to argue it .. but it’s annoying.


----------



## Days In the Sun

tinkerone said:


> I did get this email today.
> 
> https://view.e.loblaws.ca/?qs=3b576...527a67fced0b0b2369a16612721da752f61cecef77bbf
> 
> If I hadn't already purchase $150 in Net flex cards I'd be all over this.



20% back on Netflix is great too.  I'm paid up on Netflix until the fall, I'm attempting the Uber deal tomorrow.


----------



## Days In the Sun

pigletto said:


> They didn’t ask me for screenshot , they just credited me for the milk and ignored the other missing points. It was a one day offer. If it takes three days to get to my issue, then the offer isn’t loaded anymore. I’m going to let it go because I have nether the time nor the will to argue it .. but it’s annoying.



I looked quickly at your numbers and it looks like you are still short 2500 pts (received 20x for the $25 Easter candy (7500) instead of 10,000 for the Easter candy).  If that is the case, if it was me I'd respond back on the email, thank them for fixing the milk points, however you are still short 2500 points as you received 20x on the candy (7500) instead of 10,000 and request they take a second look. This has worked a number of times for me in the past.

I think there are a lot of people asking for double points that they aren't actually supposed to get and it all gets confused in with legitimate claims.  I usually find their front line "first response team" to be on par with airmiles ie.  sometimes it takes a second attempt.  The fact that the milk coupons aren't working properly and people are receiving double offers isn't helping any either.


----------



## flower_petals

Can someone clear something up for me? Is Zehrs and superstore the same? Is Loblaws a store or umbrella company?


----------



## pigletto

Days In the Sun said:


> I looked quickly at your numbers and it looks like you are still short 2500 pts (received 20x for the $25 Easter candy (7500) instead of 10,000 for the Easter candy).  If that is the case, if it was me I'd respond back on the email, thank them for fixing the milk points, however you are still short 2500 points as you received 20x on the candy (7500) instead of 10,000 and request they take a second look. This has worked a number of times for me in the past.
> 
> I think there are a lot of people asking for double points that they aren't actually supposed to get and it all gets confused in with legitimate claims.  I usually find their front line "first response team" to be on par with airmiles ie.  sometimes it takes a second attempt.  The fact that the milk coupons aren't working properly and people are receiving double offers isn't helping any either.


Thank you. I think you are correct. It can’t hurt to try.


----------



## star72232

flower_petals said:


> Can someone clear something up for me? Is Zehrs and superstore the same? Is Loblaws a store or umbrella company?



Loblaws is the brand, but there are also some stores called Loblaws. 

Zehrs, Real Canadian Super Store, No Frills, ValuMart - are all Loblaws branded stores.


----------



## Disney Addicted

The $20 points on $100 of Netflix gift cards is great.  Free $20 as I need to pay Netflix regardless whether it be CC or GC.


----------



## tinkerone

I just got a reply from PC where they asked for a screen shot of the offer but I sent them their flyer instead with a note that they should already have a copy.    Issue is resolved and the 5000 points are now in my account.  I was going to write it off as an 'oh well' so I'm pleased they figured it out.


----------



## bgula

Called PC Optimum about the $100 GC offer and was told I had to call Loblaws when I asked if the stores included were Zehrs and/or Superstore.  Called Loblaws and they told me I had to call PC Optimum as it's their program!  Had to go to work, so never did the Netflix offer as I didn't want to spend $100 and not get any points.  Very frustrating that no one knew anything about the offer, nor what stores would honour the points.  I don't have any Loblaws stores in my area, just Zehrs and Superstore.


----------



## tinkerone

Shoppers Drug Mart offer for 5000 points.

https://mypharmacy.shoppersdrugmart.ca/en/


----------



## Pumpkin1172

I got a personal offer on my phone of spend 100 get 10,000 points at Superstore.  The hubby chooses to go to Superstore, I prefer No Frills.   Superstore of often out of things I need ( and honestly things they shouldn't be out of like coffee creamer, granola bars, the last time it was romaine lettuce   ) and then I have to go somewhere else anyways.  I guess they noticed the last couple of trips, the hubby has NOT been with me, so I did the shopping close to home instead of driving across the city.  Guess I will head there this weekend to pick up our groceries this week  and cross my fingers that the department managers actually could order and make some good guestimating at how well popular items will need to be stocked so that when I go there Sunday morning the whole store doesn't look like  everyone was stocking up for the winter storm of the century .  It is probably one of the few things that I truely get upset about - not having enough stock of popular items


----------



## Silvermist999

Pumpkin1172 said:


> I got a personal offer on my phone of spend 100 get 10,000 points at Superstore.  The hubby chooses to go to Superstore, I prefer No Frills.   Superstore of often out of things I need ( and honestly things they shouldn't be out of like coffee creamer, granola bars, the last time it was romaine lettuce   ) and then I have to go somewhere else anyways.  I guess they noticed the last couple of trips, the hubby has NOT been with me, so I did the shopping close to home instead of driving across the city.  Guess I will head there this weekend to pick up our groceries this week  and cross my fingers that the department managers actually could order and make some good guestimating at how well popular items will need to be stocked so that when I go there Sunday morning the whole store doesn't look like  everyone was stocking up for the winter storm of the century .  It is probably one of the few things that I truely get upset about - not having enough stock of popular items



No Frills has a spend 100, get 10,000 points advertised in their flyer on Flipp - today thru Saturday only.


----------



## Silvermist999

bgula said:


> Called PC Optimum about the $100 GC offer and was told I had to call Loblaws when I asked if the stores included were Zehrs and/or Superstore.  Called Loblaws and they told me I had to call PC Optimum as it's their program!  Had to go to work, so never did the Netflix offer as I didn't want to spend $100 and not get any points.  Very frustrating that no one knew anything about the offer, nor what stores would honour the points.  I don't have any Loblaws stores in my area, just Zehrs and Superstore.



Superstore shows different GC offers than Loblaws in the new flyer, sometimes they do have the same GC offers, but not this week I guess.


----------



## tinkerone

Just back from Shoppers.  I spent $54.76 after tax and received 20,700 points.  There was some confusion over the cost of cookies and crackers.  I often purchase both and the limit for the $1.88 has always been 4 of each category.  This time the two categories combined so you are only allowed 4 period.  They did refund me the price of $3.49 for 3 boxes of crackers and gave them to me at the $1.88.  I didn't ask them to, they just did it.  The customer service at my Shoppers is always amazing.  
I was given a coupon for spend $40 get 10,000 points good from Monday, April 22 to Friday, April 26th.  I don't think I will be using it but who knows.  Also there was a note on the coupon that the Bonus Redemption event will be next week end so if your looking to redeem your points for something big hold off till then.  The cashier made a point of mentioning this to me.  

Happy shopping everyone!


----------



## pigletto

Just back from Shoppers. I spent $57.98 after tax and received 17,600 points. Roughly 30% back in points and every item was on sale.
Later this afternoon I will go to Freshco and get groceries with Gift cards I got airmiles for and I will price match everything that is cheaper at other stores . Hard to figure out the percentage savings there since the gift cards were a MegaMiles offer, as well as additional miles for getting me to my $3000 BMO spend threshold.

It’s taking a lot of careful planning and budgeting but between Optimum, Airmiles, credit card rewards, gift cards accumulated over many gift giving occasions etc  it’s looking like we are on track to fully fund a late 2019 Disney trip!

The $400 usd deposit for our offsite accommodation was paid with regular cash budget , and we will be getting groceries and eating the majority of our meals in the condo, but we are still on track to pay less than $800 for the entire trip. !


----------



## Pumpkin1172

i had a good weekend with optimum points.  Went to Superstore Friday - 11,400 pts.  Went to Shoppers on Sunday - 21,500 pts.  So 32,900 points this weekend.  I'm happy with that.  I'm hoping for maybe one more weekend of 20X the points again soon.  Of course when I went to put on one of the 4 items i use for makeup daily... i noticed one is close to being done/out  and the product I like to use is 25.00.  So it's easy to find another 25.00 with the trip coming up.  I still need a few things yet.


----------



## mort1331

This and a few others for this wed only. Stock up on bbq sauce for the summer. Plus don't forget Superstore price matches. Someone usually has Diana on for $2 a bottle.


----------



## tinkerone

mort1331 said:


> This and a few others for this wed only. Stock up on bbq sauce for the summer. Plus don't forget Superstore price matches. Someone usually has Diana on for $2 a bottle.


Is this a targeted offer?  Did it come in an email?  I could certainly do this so easily if its open to all.  I haven't received anything as yet though.

ETA--It would be so much easier if I just opened my eyes, lol.  Thanks, found it in the flyer.  I'll stock up tomorrow.  Glad there are lots of eyes on these things!


----------



## youngdeb12

mort1331 said:


> This and a few others for this wed only. Stock up on bbq sauce for the summer. Plus don't forget Superstore price matches. Someone usually has Diana on for $2 a bottle.



In the flyer out west, this one is for the whole week.  The Kraft Salad Dressing happened to be $2 each as well which made it a good buy.  Watch your receipt though because it didn't post for me and I had to do a missing points request even though I spent over $15


----------



## mort1331

So quick check. No frills has bullseye and kraft salad dressing at 1.97 each. Longos has bullseye and dianas 2 for $5. Since i shop at SS they will match up to 4 per store.
Sobeys has ketchup and MW for 2.97.
Will be stocking up on all of these.


----------



## tinkerone

Wish we had a Superstore but none in our area.  I stopped into Loblaws to check out the offers and I would have had to spend an extra $7.50 to get the 7500 points so not really worth the purchase.  
There will always be another offer.


----------



## lauracitawita

There is a deal starting tomorrow...save up to $140 when you redeem 100,000 points or more.

What exactly does that mean?

Thanks!


----------



## tinkerone

lauracitawita said:


> There is a deal starting tomorrow...save up to $140 when you redeem 100,000 points or more.
> 
> What exactly does that mean?
> 
> Thanks!


It means if you redeem 100,000 in points they will add on 40,000 points for free towards your purchase.  So say you make purchases that total $150.  You ask them to redeem 100,000 of your points ($100).  They will also take off another 40,000 points ($40) for free.  Your total out of pocket will be $10 instead of the $50 it would have cost before this offer.  Keep in mind, the offer does not include tax so your purchase has to be at least $100_ before_ tax to get the extra points off.  
this will work for redeeming 50,000 points (you will get $65 off your purchase) and 200,000 points as well (you will get $300 off your purchase).  At least thate what it shows on the redemption coupon they gave me last week.  Last event I purchased a Nest doorbell that cost $299, added a chocolate bar and used 200,000 points.  Out of pocket was just the tax.


----------



## Spotthecat

This is how we bought our Nintendo Switch. Basically paid the taxes...


----------



## mort1331

Spotthecat said:


> This is how we bought our Nintendo Switch. Basically paid the taxes...


We pixked ours up on a 20x day..close to the same


----------



## lauracitawita

tinkerone said:


> It means if you redeem 100,000 in points they will add on 40,000 points for free towards your purchase.  So say you make purchases that total $150.  You ask them to redeem 100,000 of your points ($100).  They will also take off another 40,000 points ($40) for free.  Your total out of pocket will be $10 instead of the $50 it would have cost before this offer.  Keep in mind, the offer does not include tax so your purchase has to be at least $100_ before_ tax to get the extra points off.
> this will work for redeeming 50,000 points (you will get $65 off your purchase) and 200,000 points as well (you will get $300 off your purchase).  At least thate what it shows on the redemption coupon they gave me last week.  Last event I purchased a Nest doorbell that cost $299, added a chocolate bar and used 200,000 points.  Out of pocket was just the tax.



Thank you!


----------



## mkmommy

lauracitawita said:


> There is a deal starting tomorrow...save up to $140 when you redeem 100,000 points or more.
> 
> What exactly does that mean?
> 
> Thanks!


Is this any Loblaws store or just Shoppers?


----------



## Debbie

mkmommy said:


> Is this any Loblaws store or just Shoppers?


According to my app....just Shoppers.


----------



## mort1331

mkmommy said:


> Is this any Loblaws store or just Shoppers?


unfortunately always just shoppers


----------



## Pumpkin1172

https://www1.shoppersdrugmart.ca/en/flyer

This weeks flyer.  

Looks like it's a 20X the points beauty weekend.  Spend 75.00 get 20X the points.   They also have a GC offer...buy a 50.00  Kobo, Roots or WaySpa get 10,000 or if you spend 25.00 you get 5000 points. 

Hopefully everyone got some decent personal offers this week.


----------



## tinkerone

I received the 20X offer on milk for the first time.  That will come in handy as we are out.  I was disappointed to see the 20X offer was for beauty.  I could easily do a $50 spend this weekend.  Oh well, there's always next week......or the week after.


----------



## youngdeb12

I got an email offer for 20,000 points for a minimum $100 PC Express order, and $30 off a $100 delivery order.  I'm not sold on the grocery delivery, but I definitely plan on using the PC Express offer.


----------



## Silvermist999

tinkerone said:


> I received the 20X offer on milk for the first time.  That will come in handy as we are out.  I was disappointed to see the 20X offer was for beauty.  I could easily do a $50 spend this weekend.  Oh well, there's always next week......or the week after.



I got a 20x offer on milk for the first time too - for Shoppers Drug Mart, and not RCSS. I’ve never bought milk there before, but I think I will use this offer to hopefully continue to get milk offers, we drink a lot of milk.


----------



## Disney Addicted

tinkerone said:


> I received the 20X offer on milk for the first time.  That will come in handy as we are out.  I was disappointed to see the 20X offer was for beauty.  I could easily do a $50 spend this weekend.  Oh well, there's always next week......or the week after.





Silvermist999 said:


> I got a 20x offer on milk for the first time too - for Shoppers Drug Mart, and not RCSS. I’ve never bought milk there before, but I think I will use this offer to hopefully continue to get milk offers, we drink a lot of milk.



So did I!  I'm excited about this.  A friend gets it crazy often and I have been hoping to get it as well.  Finally!


----------



## Spotthecat

Nuts, I didn't get the milk offer this week. But I am going to clean up on strawberries and raspberries!!!


----------



## Micharlotte

Silvermist999 said:


> I got a 20x offer on milk for the first time too - for Shoppers Drug Mart, and not RCSS. I’ve never bought milk there before, but I think I will use this offer to hopefully continue to get milk offers, we drink a lot of milk.


i always buy my milk at shoppers because its the same price and you get points per dollar there.  I also use milk to hit my $50 minimum spend. Sometimes I buy 3 or 4 and throw them in the freezer just to get my points.  It's something we use all the time and I love having milk in the freezer so we never run out.


----------



## star72232

Silvermist999 said:


> I got a 20x offer on milk for the first time too - for Shoppers Drug Mart, and not RCSS. I’ve never bought milk there before, but I think I will use this offer to hopefully continue to get milk offers, we drink a lot of milk.



I normally get the 20x on milk (I buy at least 2 bags of milk at Shoppers every week, because I work right next to one) and nothing last week or this week. I guess they’re trying to get new people with that offer!


----------



## gypsy_at_heart

I got the 20x on milk too. As well as 20x if you spend over $75

I’m really waiting for a spend your points event though - I have 140,000 points burning a hole in my pocket, but I refuse to use them until they have a spend your points event


----------



## Debbie

star72232 said:


> I normally get the 20x on milk (I buy at least 2 bags of milk at Shoppers every week, because I work right next to one) and nothing last week or this week. I guess they’re trying to get new people with that offer!


 Same hear. Nothing for the milk, and it has been on consistently for a loooong time.


----------



## Jo2019

Has anyone bought the PC insiders subscription? It is $99 but I got an offer to get 50,000 points for signing up. Have not received the points yet and my regular points seem messed up. Missing 8000 from a recent purchase.


----------



## tinkerone

Offer from my email for Gift Cards.  Kobo Aldo, Wayspa.  10,000 points per $50 spend.   11,000 if you use your PC Mastercard.

https://view.email.pcfinancial.ca/?...b749304e3223d2ca018d1b63434ac9732654bf4695432


----------



## disneybound08

star72232 said:


> I normally get the 20x on milk (I buy at least 2 bags of milk at Shoppers every week, because I work right next to one) and nothing last week or this week. I guess they’re trying to get new people with that offer!


I consistently received the milk offer every week for months. Then all of a sudden it stopped. Then two weeks ago I had it again, and this week back to no offer.


----------



## Mickey&JoshNut

tinkerone said:


> Offer from my email for Gift Cards.  Kobo Aldo, Wayspa.  10,000 points per $50 spend.   11,000 if you use your PC Mastercard.
> 
> https://view.email.pcfinancial.ca/?...b749304e3223d2ca018d1b63434ac9732654bf4695432



I'll have to check out my local store to see if they have the Kobo gift cards!!!!!!


----------



## Pumpkin1172

I was a little upset yesterday.  I went to do a shop at Shoppers for the last minute things for our trip to Mexico ( sunscreen, a few extra medications for tummy troubles etc etc )  I didn't get there over the weekend...and didn't think it would add up to 75.00.  

Went last night...my total was 73 and change before tax...UGH...I would have thrown something in.  but think...oh well.  Then open my app last night to make sure all my points posted correctly...and low and behold...there was a personal flash offer of spend 50.00 get 20X the points today     UGH...I'm still cranky about it.  Lesson learned.  Double check your offers before you go shopping when picking up more than 20.00 worth of items


----------



## mort1331

Pumpkin1172 said:


> I was a little upset yesterday.  I went to do a shop at Shoppers for the last minute things for our trip to Mexico ( sunscreen, a few extra medications for tummy troubles etc etc )  I didn't get there over the weekend...and didn't think it would add up to 75.00.
> 
> Went last night...my total was 73 and change before tax...UGH...I would have thrown something in.  but think...oh well.  Then open my app last night to make sure all my points posted correctly...and low and behold...there was a personal flash offer of spend 50.00 get 20X the points today     UGH...I'm still cranky about it.  Lesson learned.  Double check your offers before you go shopping when picking up more than 20.00 worth of items


You will forget all about in on the beach with drink in hand. Have a great time.


----------



## Disney Addicted

Pumpkin1172 said:


> I was a little upset yesterday.  I went to do a shop at Shoppers for the last minute things for our trip to Mexico ( sunscreen, a few extra medications for tummy troubles etc etc )  I didn't get there over the weekend...and didn't think it would add up to 75.00.
> 
> Went last night...my total was 73 and change before tax...UGH...I would have thrown something in.  but think...oh well.  Then open my app last night to make sure all my points posted correctly...and low and behold...there was a personal flash offer of spend 50.00 get 20X the points today     UGH...I'm still cranky about it.  Lesson learned.  Double check your offers before you go shopping when picking up more than 20.00 worth of items



I went back to Shoppers once and explained to the Cashier I did not realize the next day would be a spend $50 get 20X the points (flyer ad) when I purchased.  I asked if it would be all right to return and repurchase and she let me.  I made sure she understood I wouldn't be upset if she couldn't do that.


----------



## Spotthecat

Remember that last promo that gave you 5,000 pts if you used your PC mastercard? Has anyone gotten those 5000 points yet?


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

@Pumpkin1172 Have a great time in Mexico! I just got back Monday (after a 10+ hour delay in the airport) and I'm already having withdrawals!


----------



## tinkerone

Spotthecat said:


> Remember that last promo that gave you 5,000 pts if you used your PC mastercard? Has anyone gotten those 5000 points yet?


I sent a missing points request off the day I did the shop and they credited me the 5000 points on April 17th.  Maybe you should send off the missing points request as well and see what happens.  Double check your account though and make sure it didn't go through without you noticing.


----------



## MermaidLagoonResident

Hi everyone! I was recently introduced to the disboards and after finding this thread realized what I was not fully taking advantage of with the pc points program. Since becoming a more active user I've earned 49,705 points! Most of the points came from one big shop at shoppers last week that included 10,000/$50x2, a couple in store offers (hello dry shampoo on sale and bonus points!), and a double dip on sunscreen (7,500/$30 on sunscreen + 200/every $1 spent on Neutrogena or Aveeno). So thank you for bringing my attention to what I was missing!


----------



## Mickey&JoshNut

tinkerone said:


> Offer from my email for Gift Cards.  Kobo Aldo, Wayspa.  10,000 points per $50 spend.   11,000 if you use your PC Mastercard.
> 
> https://view.email.pcfinancial.ca/?...b749304e3223d2ca018d1b63434ac9732654bf4695432



Disappointed with this promo....I visited 2 Fortinos and 2 No Frills to be told at each store, either sorry we've never carried Kobo gift cards or what are Kobo gift cards?  I think if Loblaws is going to offer a promotion like this, they should ensure that each of their banner stores receives a shipment of the gift cards that are on promotion.


----------



## Disney Addicted

The Real Canadian Superstore flyer is offering 7,500 points on the purchase of a $50 Netflix or $50 The Keg gift cards.


----------



## BOTL76

Pardon my interruption, I have just started reading this thread on PC points and apologies in advance, what are best ways to use PC points to help with a Disney World trip? 

Thanks in advance for helping me out!


----------



## Disney Addicted

Two ways I can think of are using your PC Points to buy Disney gift cards and/or "cash out" and put the money aside for your trip.  I use both of these methods.

For the gift cards, say you have $50 of points available and are getting $50 of groceries or more.  Use the $50 in points to pay for the groceries and use the $50 you would have had to spend on those groceries and buy the gift card.

For cash, again use the points money towards your groceries and put the money you would have had to spend on groceries (but did not) and put it aside for your trip.


----------



## gypsy_at_heart

Has anyone used PC travel?

Is there a way to redeem PC points with them? Or is it only earning points?


----------



## tinkerone

gypsy_at_heart said:


> Has anyone used PC travel?
> 
> Is there a way to redeem PC points with them? Or is it only earning points?


I did not know t here was a PC travel.  I just checked it out though and it looks like you only earn PC point.  

Also, there is a thread about PC travel on the Redflagdeals forum and it's not gotten good feed back so take that with a grain of salt.


----------



## Days In the Sun

Spotthecat said:


> Remember that last promo that gave you 5,000 pts if you used your PC mastercard? Has anyone gotten those 5000 points yet?



Yes, if you are referring to April 13 promo, I received them a couple of days later.  It posts as "Esso" but it's not (we don't use Esso so easy to spot).  Note that it will post under the pcoptimum card the credit card is attached to and it's once per credit card account.


----------



## Debbie

Days In the Sun said:


> Yes, if you are referring to April 13 promo, I received them a couple of days later.  It posts as "Esso" but it's not (we don't use Esso so easy to spot).  Note that it will post under the pcoptimum card the credit card is attached to and it's once per credit card account.
> 
> View attachment 399980


Mine is exactly the same. april 13 Esso Bonus Rewards (we don't use Esso, either-it's often PetroCan with my PCMC 3 cents off/litre)


----------



## marchingstar

BOTL76 said:


> Pardon my interruption, I have just started reading this thread on PC points and apologies in advance, what are best ways to use PC points to help with a Disney World trip?
> 
> Thanks in advance for helping me out!



not interrupting at all!

there are 2 ways i know of that you can use points towards a trip, and both are indirect. 

option one: let’s say you have 50,000 points. you need to spend 50$ on groceries, so you head to the store and fill your basket. add a 50$ disney gift card, then redeem 50$ off your order. the program doesn’t allow you to use your points for gift cards, but since you’d spend the 50$ on groceries anyways, you’re indirectly redeeming points for the gift card. 

option two: you have that same 50,000 points and a grocery list. fill your basket, redeem at the till. again, you would have bought the groceries anyways, so stop at an ATM and withdraw 50$ right away. note—this way only works if you stash the money and actually put it towards a trip, instead of blowing the cash at the mall or something!


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

@marchingstar, that is why I always get the gift card right away LOL  Having access to $550 cash right now would be tempting to spend it on everything OTHER than Disney travel.


----------



## marchingstar

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> @marchingstar, that is why I always get the gift card right away LOL  Having access to $550 cash right now would be tempting to spend it on everything OTHER than Disney travel.



me too! although i probably wouldn’t have the 550$ in that case—i would have spent 50$ here and there, not on anything important. i’d need the gift card system to get to 550$ (or whatever figure)!


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

marchingstar said:


> me too! although i probably wouldn’t have the 550$ in that case—i would have spent 50$ here and there, not on anything important. i’d need the gift card system to get to 550$ (or whatever figure)!



I have $550 in wdw cards saved up right now was what it meant to read. Not going until Feb 2021 so still tons of time! Aiming for completel resort stay to be paid for and maybe some food.


----------



## marchingstar

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> I have $550 in wdw cards saved up right now was what it meant to read. Not going until Feb 2021 so still tons of time! Aiming for completel resort stay to be paid for and maybe some food.



oh yeah i get what you mean. i think 550$ is fantastic! i just meant that in your shoes, if i was just getting cash back i wouldn’t do a good job of putting it towards vacation. 

a year and a half left means you have lots of time to pay off a resort!!


----------



## flower_petals

https://aislesofglory.nofrills.ca/

PC optimum is offering points for playing this game.  I got 500 today.  I think you can play daily.


https://mobilesyrup.com/2019/05/13/nofrills-hauler-aisles-of-glory-mobile-game/    article that explains more


----------



## Donald - my hero

flower_petals said:


> https://aislesofglory.nofrills.ca/
> 
> PC optimum is offering points for playing this game.  I got 500 today.  I think you can play daily.
> 
> 
> https://mobilesyrup.com/2019/05/13/nofrills-hauler-aisles-of-glory-mobile-game/    article that explains more



Awesome! Thanks for this!!


----------



## Disney Addicted

Great, thanks flower_petals!  Yes, it says 500 points per day until they have given out 50,000,000 points total.  I played on both mine and my husband's card.


----------



## tinkerone

I can't get it to submit.  I've tried twice.


----------



## Debbie

flower_petals said:


> https://aislesofglory.nofrills.ca/
> 
> PC optimum is offering points for playing this game.  I got 500 today.  I think you can play daily.
> 
> 
> https://mobilesyrup.com/2019/05/13/nofrills-hauler-aisles-of-glory-mobile-game/    article that explains more


Fun! Unfortunately, I have NO idea what my Optimum number is because it is attached to my PC Mastercard. I called in February, and the person I spoke to said that they didn't know either???? An easy 50 cents for those who have their Optimum cards in hand!


----------



## Disney Addicted

tinkerone said:


> I can't get it to submit.  I've tried twice.



I had that problem when I tried to play under my husband's card.  I ended up clearing the history cache and cookies and then it worked.


----------



## tinkerone

My Shoppers Tuesday offer is spend $15 on food or snacks get 4000 points.  Easy peasy.  That will take no effort at all.  
Off to shoppers I go.


----------



## tinkerone

Just back from my Shoppers and spent $15.76 after tax, received 5425 in points.  Spending $15 on items I need anyways was so easy.  I wouldn't mind this offer every week.


----------



## Disney Addicted

Ohh I have that offer as well.  Awesome!  We're off to see End Game tonight so that will be easy.  4 King-size bars for 2/$3; chocolate chips 2/$4 and juice boxes for school 2/$5.  Thanks for the reminder!


----------



## isabellea

I haven’t received any text offer since April 23rd.


----------



## Disney Addicted

isabellea said:


> I haven’t received any text offer since April 23rd.



Trying texting them with the word "OFFERS".

I had stopped received text offers as well.  In fact, I totally forgot about those text offers until someone here mentioned it.  I texted them with that word in March and received the reply "You're already in future promotional text msgs from Shoppers! but I started receiving offers again.


----------



## Spotthecat

Who do we sent the text to??


----------



## Spotthecat

I had a spent 75$, get 18500 points that I combined with an offer for the PC granola bars that were on sale 2/4$. I bought 32 boxes for a scouting event, got 12800 poitns for that. Another 1600 points for some string cheese, and off of 86.09 total spend, I got 34175 points in return. 40% return, woo!


----------



## Donald - my hero

Spotthecat said:


> Who do we sent the text to??



*736898*


----------



## Disney Addicted

Spotthecat said:


> Who do we sent the text to??





Donald - my hero said:


> *736898*



Opps - sorry!

Thanks Donald!


----------



## Micharlotte

I went and grabbed at $60 gift card for Netflix today at the superstore for 7500 points!  I had no idea they did points for gift cards until I started following this thread! I also redeemed 10, 000 points and they sent me an email to let me know that I had redeemed them and to let them know if it wasn't me.  This must be a new thing to try and combat the points stealing that's been happening.  I thought it was a great idea.


----------



## kuhltiffany

It's Wednesday, reminder you can save up to 4 offers for next week!


----------



## pigletto

I can still see all my expired offers but no new offers will load this morning for me. Anyone else having this issue ?


----------



## Silvermist999

pigletto said:


> I can still see all my expired offers but no new offers will load this morning for me. Anyone else having this issue ?


That happened to me earlier, but I just tried again and my new offers are loaded now.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

I got chicken, beef and pork this week! Plus a bunch of other ones that get a good return for me.  Should be a good PC Optimum (and air miles) week for me


----------



## tinkerone

I received the milk offer again, I like that one.


----------



## Disney Addicted

Ohh I like my offers.  Broccoli, mangos, beef, poultry, onions, pork, applesauce, cucumbers, cereal, butter, cookies, honey.  If my freezer still has lots of meat I'll save the meats for next week but do all the others.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

tinkerone said:


> I received the milk offer again, I like that one.



Arg! I used to get this one for 20x the points on 4L jugs from Shoppers every week prior to the merger!  I only now get 2L jugs for 500 pts   I've never even used it and I get it every week.  BUT, I buy my 4L jugs of milk from Shoppers every week and I never get anything for that!


----------



## tinkerone

Looks like its 20X's all weekend as well.  This is going to be a good shop week.


----------



## Silvermist999

I got the 20x milk offer again, it’s an easy one.  We drink a lot of milk. Only thing I don’t like is my Shoppers puts a limit of 4 on the milk.


----------



## Disney Addicted

In the RCS flyer there is an advertisement from Maple Leaf about a rebate.  Buy 3 packages of Maple Leaf natural top dogs (on same receipt) and text the receipt photo to them for a $5 gift card.  I forget what RCS is selling the hot dogs at but the cheapest price is Foodland.  $1.99 x 3 packages = $5.97 and you'll get the $5 gift card.


----------



## blue888

Yesterday I did a shop at Shoppers with my 20 times the points and got 24000, then I went over to the grocery store and got another 20,000 using bonus offers.  The only issue was it was during a glitch, so now I have to wait 24 hours for my points to show up. If they don't show up I have to call and get them to manually add them.  My plan is once I get $100 in free groceries, to use points to pay that and use my money to buy a Disney gift card!  It should add up fast since recently our offers have been great!  Hoping to gather all our spending money using PC points.


----------



## blue888

Double post


----------



## tinkerone

Back from Shoppers (and Costco but that's another whole conversation) and am pleased with my results.  Spent $63.93 after taxes and received 24600 in points.  I actually didn't do my best shopping as I didn't pay attention to the limits price and paid regular price for a few items, something I would not have done if I had done my homework.  Still, not a bad haul.  My 20X's milk points didn't post but I sent off a missing points request 10 minutes ago and they are now in my account, so quick.  @blue888 you may want to try that instead of waiting and phoning.  They are pretty quick to reply.

While cashing out at Shoppers the cashier gave me a coupon for 10,000 points if you purchase $40 Monday to Friday.  There is also a notice on it that says next weekend is the Bonus Redemption Event for anyone looking to redeem their points.  Its the regular 50,000 points get $65, 100,000 points get $140, 200,000 points get $300.  Was the 100,000 points always $140, not $150?  Seems odd.  Anyways, just a notice that that is coming up if your interested.  

P.S.-Don't try going to Costco today, its insane!


----------



## blue888

tinkerone said:


> Back from Shoppers (and Costco but that's another whole conversation) and am pleased with my results.  Spent $63.93 after taxes and received 24600 in points.  I actually didn't do my best shopping as I didn't pay attention to the limits price and paid regular price for a few items, something I would not have done if I had done my homework.  Still, not a bad haul.  My 20X's milk points didn't post but I sent off a missing points request 10 minutes ago and they are now in my account, so quick.  @blue888 you may want to try that instead of waiting and phoning.  They are pretty quick to reply.
> 
> While cashing out at Shoppers the cashier gave me a coupon for 10,000 points if you purchase $40 Monday to Friday.  There is also a notice on it that says next weekend is the Bonus Redemption Event for anyone looking to redeem their points.  Its the regular 50,000 points get $65, 100,000 points get $140, 200,000 points get $300.  Was the 100,000 points always $140, not $150?  Seems odd.  Anyways, just a notice that that is coming up if your interested.
> 
> P.S.-Don't try going to Costco today, its insane!



Thanks. I called yesterday and they said to wait 24 hours. If the points don't show up by noon, I'll put in a points request on the app. Figured I'd wait the 24 hours then call since I'm not in a huge rush.  

That is cool about the bonus redemption. We aren't huge shoppers purchasers, as I find they don't have a lot of items I need usually. What does everyone buy at Shoppers with the rewards? We usually cash out for groceries at No Frills.


----------



## blue888

double post


----------



## tinkerone

blue888 said:


> Thanks. I called yesterday and they said to wait 24 hours. If the points don't show up by noon, I'll put in a points request on the app. Figured I'd wait the 24 hours then call since I'm not in a huge rush.
> 
> That is cool about the bonus redemption. We aren't huge shoppers purchasers, as I find they don't have a lot of items I need usually. What does everyone buy at Shoppers with the rewards? We usually cash out for groceries at No Frills.


Last time I did it, actually the only time, I got a Nest doorbell.  I've been wanting one for a while however since its $299 I had been putting it off.  Was able to get one at Shoppers for 200,000 points, only had to pay the tax.  Full disclosure, I had to add a $1 item to get the total to $300 or else I would not have been able to get the 300,000 points for using 200,000 as they are strict on the amount spent.  Still, a free item I really wanted.  One of my sons saves also and got himself a game system once.  He's saving for a new system now.  
You'd be surprised at the things they sell at shoppers.  Lots of electronics if you need something in that category.  Next time you are there plan to spend a little extra time browsing.


----------



## blue888

Good to know. I've been considering buying a Kindle Fire for my daughter. Any idea if Shoppers sells those?


----------



## Spotthecat

We bought a Switch last time with the points offer. And then games and extra controllers. 

Now that they have added those darned self-cashes, which I REFUSE to use, they have reduced the electronics - I can't find games anymore except rarely.


----------



## scrappinginontario

I haven't read all the pages so not sure if it's been mentioned or not but the very best way I find to use my PC points is to purchase Disney GC's.  I end up taking a few hundred CDN dollars in gift cards with me and this covers things like tips and souvenirs.

Each time my PC points balance is > 50,000 I add a Disney GC to my grocery order as long as the cost of the groceries is over $50.  When I cash out I use up the 50,000 points, pay for the balance of the order and I have a 'free' $50 CDN Disney GC to use on our next trip!  Even though there are only 2 of us the points add up quickly as I put everything on my PC MC and pay it off a couple times each week.  The points really add up!

Had to giggle on Sunday when the guy cashing me out asked how our recent Disney trip was and when we were going back?  This was even before I added the GC to our order as I wasn't sure if I'd hit the $50 mark or not.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

scrappinginontario said:


> I haven't read all the pages so not sure if it's been mentioned or not but the very best way I find to use my PC points is to purchase Disney GC's.  I end up taking a few hundred CDN dollars in gift cards with me and this covers things like tips and souvenirs.
> 
> Each time my PC points balance is > 50,000 I add a Disney GC to my grocery order as long as the cost of the groceries is over $50.  When I cash out I use up the 50,000 points, pay for the balance of the order and I have a 'free' $50 CDN Disney GC to use on our next trip!  Even though there are only 2 of us the points add up quickly as I put everything on my PC MC and pay it off a couple times each week.  The points really add up!
> 
> Had to giggle on Sunday when the guy cashing me out asked how our recent Disney trip was and when we were going back?  This was even before I added the GC to our order as I wasn't sure if I'd hit the $50 mark or not.



Yup, a bunch of us do this trick as well.  I have $600 saved since January


----------



## youngdeb12

I love using my PC Optimum points for Disney cards!  We are up to $450 since our most recent Disney trip in February!


----------



## tinkerone

I know you GET points by using ESSO but can you USE your points at ESSO?  If I could do that then I would just use the points for gas and put the money into my vacation account.  
So those in the know???  Can we????  (fingers crossed)


----------



## Debbie

Just a reminder to save the PC bonus offers that you have and might use next week. Offers end tomorrow, and since my memory is a sieve, I just saved 4.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Thanks for the reminder, @Debbie! My mind is still thinking it's Tuesday today...


----------



## blue888

Still working on getting my points from the 17th when the system glitch happened.  One transaction was approved, just waiting on points to show up. Other one was not approved because they said my card didn't scan. But receipt shows it scanned, just no points were awarded because system was down. So had to email a photo of receipt. I'm hoping that is sufficient to get my points (20,000).   Now I wait 3 to 5 more days to see if it is approved.  

I've got a spend 30 get 10,000 points at shoppers offer today, so I'm hoping to use that and grab some groceries I need.


----------



## pipertoad

Do you still earn the 20x points if you use points to pay for your purchase. My receipt says I earned 2600+ points but my online accounts only shows 5000?


----------



## marchingstar

For those who have been collecting a while, when does Shopper's tend to do their bonus events where you can cash in your points for even more $? 

I'm sitting on a decent pile of rewards, and I can't decide if I should keep saving for an event or cash in now for a gift card!


----------



## Disney Addicted

pipertoad said:


> Do you still earn the 20x points if you use points to pay for your purchase. My receipt says I earned 2600+ points but my online accounts only shows 5000?



My Shoppers has told me if I use points to pay for my purchase and it puts my owing balance UNDER the threshold spend, I will not get the 20X points.

Loblaws lets you but Shoppers is very picky.


----------



## tinkerone

marchingstar said:


> For those who have been collecting a while, when does Shopper's tend to do their bonus events where you can cash in your points for even more $?
> 
> I'm sitting on a decent pile of rewards, and I can't decide if I should keep saving for an event or cash in now for a gift card!


I believe its this weekend.  I was given a flyer last weekend that showed this.  It says for Friday, Saturday and Sunday.


----------



## isabellea

pipertoad said:


> Do you still earn the 20x points if you use points to pay for your purchase. My receipt says I earned 2600+ points but my online accounts only shows 5000?



Same happened to me last Friday for the 20X event. Sent a missing point request and gave them to me. The points were showing on top of receipt but not in total...


----------



## marchingstar

tinkerone said:


> I believe its this weekend.  I was given a flyer last weekend that showed this.  It says for Friday, Saturday and Sunday.



oh wow, really!? how lucky! these miles are burning a hole in my pocket.


----------



## blue888

marchingstar said:


> For those who have been collecting a while, when does Shopper's tend to do their bonus events where you can cash in your points for even more $?
> 
> I'm sitting on a decent pile of rewards, and I can't decide if I should keep saving for an event or cash in now for a gift card!



Flyer is showing it is this weekend!


----------



## blue888

20 times the points is showing for tomorrow on my app.  It seems that this is offered every single week lately.


----------



## marchingstar

blue888 said:


> 20 times the points is showing for tomorrow on my app.  It seems that this is offered every single week lately.



i definitely get this offer weekly. the spend threshold can change though


----------



## gypsy_at_heart

blue888 said:


> Flyer is showing it is this weekend!


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

I did a 20x $50 event last night as I knew this weekend was a redemption event.

I have a spend threshold offer for superstore/loblaws this weekend too!


----------



## Spotthecat

I haven't received a 20x the points for milk at Shoppers in WEEKS, when I'd been getting one weekly for several months. What gives? Oh and my local Shoppers have downgraded the limit of milk you can buy from 4 to 2. Um, I have 3 boys...I buy milk a LOT, lol.


----------



## Silvermist999

I just started getting the 20x points for milk a few weeks ago. Then suddenly today no milk offer. In fact all my offers suck, except for maybe the four I carried forward from last week. I doubt I’m going to even bother stepping foot into RCSS for those.


----------



## tinkerone

Just received an email from PC for 15,000 points if I make a PC express order and pay using my PC MC.  The minimum $ amount is $30 and its free pickups for two months so no charge there.  I had already decided that Friday evenings meal was going to be the butter chicken with rice meal kit they have, $25 and get 5000 points.  My house loves butter chicken.  I'll add a jar of Nutella to that and bang, order done and 20,000 points in my account.  

Now, question for anyone in the know.  When they bring your groceries out to you are you to tip?  I'm not sure what the etiquette is on this one.


----------



## mort1331

tinkerone said:


> Just received an email from PC for 15,000 points if I make a PC express order and pay using my PC MC.  The minimum $ amount is $30 and its free pickups for two months so no charge there.  I had already decided that Friday evenings meal was going to be the butter chicken with rice meal kit they have, $25 and get 5000 points.  My house loves butter chicken.  I'll add a jar of Nutella to that and bang, order done and 20,000 points in my account.
> 
> Now, question for anyone in the know.  When they bring your groceries out to you are you to tip?  I'm not sure what the etiquette is on this one.


no tip, but your choice.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

tinkerone said:


> Now, question for anyone in the know. When they bring your groceries out to you are you to tip? I'm not sure what the etiquette is on this one.



Personally...I don't tip when doing that, but it would be your choice. 

This may seem harsh or rude... remember...that is their only job.  Bringing out your groceries to you, and helping to put them into your car.  There are the other people in that department that actually run around the store collecting all the items you have requested.    No one tips the produce people for making sure that all the bananas, apples, mushrooms etc are full, or the employees at the registers scanning all your items, etc etc etc etc, or the employee in the deli slicing your deli meat.  It's their job.  They are paid for that particular job they are performing.  They don't get a lower wage because tips are expected ( like a server ) based on the service they provide.


----------



## youngdeb12

I'm not sure about Loblaws, but when I use the Save On Foods online grocery order I've been told they are not allowed to accept tips.


----------



## Disney Addicted

Is anyone's PC Points APP working correctly?

I saved meat offers for this week (200 points for every $1) but nothing is loading.  It says I have 4 offers loaded but is only showing the 4 offers I saved for this week!  They even say available on May 23rd but they are greyed out with no other offers.


----------



## tinkerone

Disney Addicted said:


> Is anyone's PC Points APP working correctly?
> 
> I saved meat offers for this week (200 points for every $1) but nothing is loading.  It says I have 4 offers loaded but is only showing the 4 offers I saved for this week!  They even say available on May 23rd but they are greyed out with no other offers.


I just tried to get into my account and can't.  What a bother.  I thought this program had all the bugs out of it, it ran smoothly for so long, but I guess not.  
Just picked up my online order from Loblaws, what a mess.  The whole system is wanky and I will bet I will have to fight to get the 15,000 points.  We'll see.  Doubt I will use that system again.  And the butter chicken deal that they advertised for Thursday, Friday and Saturday.  Well it appears they only had 10 in the store.  How could they possibly offer it for 3 days and only have 10?  I'm rolling my eyes at the stupidity.  
Okay, I'm better now......


----------



## Debbie

I just tried mine when I saw your post. The whole site is definitely down-app and computer, both. So it must be the server.


----------



## marchingstar

i just did my first redemption! now there’s a disney gift card burning a hole in my pocket


----------



## isabellea

13h20: I can see all my offers...


----------



## blue888

tinkerone said:


> I just tried to get into my account and can't.  What a bother.  I thought this program had all the bugs out of it, it ran smoothly for so long, but I guess not.
> Just picked up my online order from Loblaws, what a mess.  The whole system is wanky and I will bet I will have to fight to get the 15,000 points.  We'll see.  Doubt I will use that system again.  And the butter chicken deal that they advertised for Thursday, Friday and Saturday.  Well it appears they only had 10 in the store.  How could they possibly offer it for 3 days and only have 10?  I'm rolling my eyes at the stupidity.
> Okay, I'm better now......



Glitches are annoying. 8 days after the last glitch I am still waiting to hear about the 46,000 points that are missing from two separate transactions....


----------



## lizzyb

marchingstar said:


> i just did my first redemption! now there’s a disney gift card burning a hole in my pocket



I tried to redeem for disney gift cards today but couldn't as the system was down


----------



## Spotthecat

It must be me as I tried emailing them a receipt photo and it was too huge and it crashed their system, mwahahaha!


----------



## blue888

I've got a spend $50 get 20 times the points tomorrow. I'll probably use it for milk and some other basics we are out of.  The local shoppers has a pretty decent grocery selection.  I like when the threshold is smaller. 

Still waiting on my missing points. Kind of bummed. Was planning on spending points on the redeem weekend this last weekend, but I guess they get saved some more.


----------



## youngdeb12

blue888 said:


> I've got a spend $50 get 20 times the points tomorrow. I'll probably use it for milk and some other basics we are out of.  The local shoppers has a pretty decent grocery selection.  I like when the threshold is smaller.
> 
> Still waiting on my missing points. Kind of bummed. Was planning on spending points on the redeem weekend this last weekend, but I guess they get saved some more.



It seems like the more points you are missing, the longer it takes them to get back to you about it.  I had my 500 - 1000 point requests reinstated immediately, but when I've requested 5000 points or more it seems like it goes to a different department and has to be manually handled.


----------



## marchingstar

I’m still learning about the program, and could use a hand:

this weekend I cashed in 200K points for 300$ (yay!). on the middle of my receipt it says that I would have earned 85K or so points, but at the bottom it says I only earned 1000. Is this because I paid for my stuff with points? Or is this a system glitch I should chase down?


----------



## youngdeb12

It sounds like that may have been the points you would've earned had you not redeemed your points for whatever you were purchasing?  I know Shoppers had a 20X bonus on at the same time and it made more sense for me at the time to take the bonus points rather than the bonus on my redemption.  You don't earn points on spend thresholds when you redeem points to pay for your order.  The 1000 you earned must've been a bonus offer, or just the points you would've earned on the amount in excess of what you redeemed if that makes sense.


----------



## isabellea

marchingstar said:


> I’m still learning about the program, and could use a hand:
> 
> this weekend I cashed in 200K points for 300$ (yay!). on the middle of my receipt it says that I would have earned 85K or so points, but at the bottom it says I only earned 1000. Is this because I paid for my stuff with points? Or is this a system glitch I should chase down?





youngdeb12 said:


> It sounds like that may have been the points you would've earned had you not redeemed your points for whatever you were purchasing?  I know Shoppers had a 20X bonus on at the same time and it made more sense for me at the time to take the bonus points rather than the bonus on my redemption.  You don't earn points on spend thresholds when you redeem points to pay for your order.  The 1000 you earned must've been a bonus offer, or just the points you would've earned on the amount in excess of what you redeemed if that makes sense.



Something similar to you @marchingstar 2 weeks or so ago after I bought a Disney GC and used my Optimum points to pay for my other stuff at Shopper's (Pharmaprix to be exact but same thing just a different name in QC). I did a missing request with the amount that was missing from the 20X promo and they gave them to me without any hassle. I thought for sure I would need to argue my point and send the receipt by e-mail but nothing for 2 days then I received an e-mail telling me they added the missing points to my account. There's no mention on the receipt that we cannot earn points when paying with Optimum points and they show the amount earned so I would have argued my point if they had refused to give me my missing points. In the future I will probably avoid redeeming optimum points at Shopper's when there's a 20X promotion.


----------



## marchingstar

thanks to you both  maybe i’ll send in a request and see what response i get. 

isaballea: the only reason i redeemed this weekend was because it was the redeem more/save more bonus, so it ended up being worth it for me too. but 85K is a lot of points to pass up on...


----------



## isabellea

marchingstar said:


> thanks to you both  maybe i’ll send in a request and see what response i get.
> 
> isaballea: the only reason i redeemed this weekend was because it was the redeem more/save more bonus, so it ended up being worth it for me too. but 85K is a lot of points to pass up on...



You have nothing to loose imo at trying to get them. You can argue that they printed them your receipt so not giving them to you is false advertising since there's no mention on the receipt or ads that redeeming prevents you from earning points. It might be written on their website but it's ridiculous to think the average customer will check all the exclusions on the website, hence the false advertising. It's not costing you anything to try and the worst that can happen is that you won't get them.


----------



## marchingstar

isabellea said:


> You have nothing to loose imo at trying to get them. You can argue that they printed them your receipt so not giving them to you is false advertising since there's no mention on the receipt or ads that redeeming prevents you from earning points. It might be written on their website but it's ridiculous to think the average customer will check all the exclusions on the website, hence the false advertising. It's not costing you anything to try and the worst that can happen is that you won't get them.



i’ll update once i hear back


----------



## tinkerone

I received 500 points dated Saturday, it says points adjustment, however I didn't request an adjustment.  I'm wondering if its from that No Frills game.  Anyone else get it?


----------



## youngdeb12

It does state in the fine print of the 20X coupons that they cannot be combined with other offers and "points are issued on the net pre-tax purchase total of eligible products exclusively at Shoppers Drug Mart/Pharmaprix, _*after redemptions and discounts*_"... I personally would not submit a missing points request.  I already did it once on the Easter candy offer before I read the fine print.  They gave me the missing points but I felt like I was getting away with something. I would just avoid redeeming on 20X days and redeem my points on another purchase and call it a wash.


----------



## Micharlotte

tinkerone said:


> I received 500 points dated Saturday, it says points adjustment, however I didn't request an adjustment.  I'm wondering if its from that No Frills game.  Anyone else get it?


I got them on Saturday as well. It must be from the game because I never requested points either.


----------



## Silvermist999

tinkerone said:


> I received 500 points dated Saturday, it says points adjustment, however I didn't request an adjustment.  I'm wondering if its from that No Frills game.  Anyone else get it?



It looks like I also got the 500 pts, didn’t even notice my balance changed till I read your post.  It must be from that game.


----------



## tinkerone

I had an offer in my PC account for Shoppers, spend $30 get 10,000.  It was only good for today.  Spent $30.33 before tax and received 10950 points.  I love the low threshold offers.  
If you need to do a small shop, check your offers.  This one only showed up yesterday (I think).


----------



## Pumpkin1172

tinkerone said:


> had an offer in my PC account for Shoppers, spend $30 get 10,000. It was only good for today. Spent $30.33 before tax and received 10950 points. I love the low threshold offers.
> If you need to do a small shop, check your offers.




Yes I have learned that one the hard way!!!  Now I always check.  And those low spend thresholds are great.  There is always something that you can pick up at shopper's to add to your basket to meet the threshold amount.  

I have a spend 50 get 20x the points...I have a few things I need to pick up again, so I will probably be heading there tonight to do that one.


----------



## Debbie

And....don't forget to save any of your targeted offers for next week that you might use!


----------



## tinkerone

Debbie said:


> And....don't forget to save any of your targeted offers for next week that you might use!


I must say I do like the reminder.  I don't often forget but I have, and there is nothing as sad as knowing that one item you were waiting to go on sale just came up but your offer is lost.  
Thanks for taking the time to give us the heads up.


----------



## kitntrip

Debbie said:


> And....don't forget to save any of your targeted offers for next week that you might use!


How do you do this? My offers are loaded, but not seeing how to save to carry over?


----------



## Donald - my hero

kitntrip said:


> How do you do this? My offers are loaded, but not seeing how to save to carry over?


*Sorry this isn't in time for this week but you'll be ready for next Wednesday! 
Click on an offer to open it and then click on save for next week. It will ask you if you're sure and once you agree it will sit in your offers, greyed  out at the very bottom until the following Thursday before becoming active.*


----------



## kitntrip

Donald - my hero said:


> *Sorry this isn't in time for this week but you'll be ready for next Wednesday!
> Click on an offer to open it and then click on save for next week. It will ask you if you're sure and once you agree it will sit in your offers, greyed  out at the very bottom until the following Thursday before becoming active.*


 Whaaaaaatttt! I had no idea, lol. Thanks!


----------



## Donald - my hero

*OK, I'm not complaining but I have ZERO idea where this came from!
*


----------



## Iralyn

Donald - my hero said:


> *OK, I'm not complaining but I have ZERO idea where this came from!
> View attachment 404623*


Did you get gas from Mobil/Esso twice in May?


----------



## Donald - my hero

Iralyn said:


> Did you get gas from Mobil/Esso twice in May?


*Nope, we use Petro Can almost exclusively *


----------



## Silvermist999

Donald - my hero said:


> *OK, I'm not complaining but I have ZERO idea where this came from!
> View attachment 404623*



Did you play that No Frills hauler game 4 times? I got a points adjustment of 500 pts, I only played it once though.


----------



## Donald - my hero

Silvermist999 said:


> Did you play that No Frills hauler game 4 times? I got a points adjustment of 500 pts, I only played it once though.


*We have a winner me thinks!! I played it 5 times and already got one of the 500 points last week, that was an easy way to bump up the account since i rarely shop at any of the banner stores   *


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Since it's Blue Friday for air miles, I won't be focusing on PC Optimum this week.  There were actual offers we could use/eat for Sobeys this time!  I have $600 in WDW gift cards tucked away in my drawer and have $77 worth of points building, so I don't mind missing a weekend of no points.


----------



## marchingstar

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> Since it's Blue Friday for air miles, I won't be focusing on PC Optimum this week.  There were actual offers we could use/eat for Sobeys this time!  I have $600 in WDW gift cards tucked away in my drawer and have $77 worth of points building, so I don't mind missing a weekend of no points.



wow, it seems like your gift card balance is always growing!

do you redeem regularly when you hit a certain number of points? do you have a specific goal in mind?


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

marchingstar said:


> wow, it seems like your gift card balance is always growing!
> 
> do you redeem regularly when you hit a certain number of points? do you have a specific goal in mind?



I usually redeem every $50, as my grocery budget gets spread among three stores typically. 

I'm definitely trying to hit $1500 CDN as I want to be able to pay for my resort on our next trip (aiming for Pop Century), but if I get more, I'd use it towards meals as well.


----------



## tinkerone

Just back from my shop.  Spent $52.68 before tax and received 16,100 points.  I will also get 5000 points for using the PC Mastercard but that comes later.  Also sent in a missing points request for 1305 from the 20x's milk offer that did not take.  So, 21,600 as a total in points plus the missing milk points is a good return. 
Hope everyone else does as good!

ETA-the missing milk points have posted and that was done in the time it took me to post this so about 3 minutes.  Good job PC, good job!


----------



## marchingstar

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> I usually redeem every $50, as my grocery budget gets spread among three stores typically.
> 
> I'm definitely trying to hit $1500 CDN as I want to be able to pay for my resort on our next trip (aiming for Pop Century), but if I get more, I'd use it towards meals as well.



that sounds like a smart strategy. a steady stream of redeeming seems like it would be encouraging! 

it seems like you have a great pace—you’ll pay off your resort in no time


----------



## Spotthecat

Oooh, my tuesday offer is save 20% all regular priced merchandise, Family and Friends event.


----------



## blue888

Quick question: If I buy items that have points, eg: 100pts per $1 spent on strawberries.  But I use PC points to pay, do I still get the bonus offer points? 

Also, still no update on my missing points.   I emailed the receipt photos almost 2 weeks ago now. Apparently if it is a large amount it takes a loooong time.


----------



## Micharlotte

blue888 said:


> Quick question: If I buy items that have points, eg: 100pts per $1 spent on strawberries.  But I use PC points to pay, do I still get the bonus offer points?
> 
> Also, still no update on my missing points.   I emailed the receipt photos almost 2 weeks ago now. Apparently if it is a large amount it takes a loooong time.


I used $50 in points yesterday to pay for my groceries and I still received all of my digital offers.


----------



## marchingstar

Micharlotte said:


> I used $50 in points yesterday to pay for my groceries and I still received all of my digital offers.



it seems to really vary. i used points a week or so ago and didn’t get any bonuses.

i contacted them and got the product bonuses quickly adjusted.

the multiplier points are another story. still waiting to see what happens with those (like blue’s experience, they were quick to add the small amount but very slow with the large one)


----------



## tinkerone

blue888 said:


> Quick question: If I buy items that have points, eg: 100pts per $1 spent on strawberries.  But I use PC points to pay, do I still get the bonus offer points?
> 
> Also, still no update on my missing points.   I emailed the receipt photos almost 2 weeks ago now. Apparently if it is a large amount it takes a loooong time.


I believe you do, at least I have.  The only time you wouldn't is when its a 20 times event and you pay using your points.  At least that's my understanding.  I could be wrong as I'm really still trying to wrap my head around the program.  

I just figured out that if I use my PC MC to pay for gas at ESSO then its a better deal than using my BMO MC and getting AM's at Shell, then I get an email last week that says they are changing that program.  Now I have to try and figure it out all over again.  Sigh......


----------



## MermaidLagoonResident

Well yesterday I signed up for the 2020 Princess Half Marathon weekend! I am doing the 5km and the Challenge (10km & Half), I wasn't planning on signing up this year but they released the themes before registration and I couldn't not do it ( Moana, Pocahontas, Cinderella, and the Three Fairies for the Challenge).

So I've got my eye on the prize and need to rack up all the optimum points to maximize the Dis GC $ for this trip. Wish me luck!


----------



## mort1331

tinkerone said:


> I believe you do, at least I have.  The only time you wouldn't is when its a 20 times event and you pay using your points.  At least that's my understanding.  I could be wrong as I'm really still trying to wrap my head around the program.
> 
> I just figured out that if I use my PC MC to pay for gas at ESSO then its a better deal than using my BMO MC and getting AM's at Shell, then I get an email last week that says they are changing that program.  Now I have to try and figure it out all over again.  Sigh......


They are changing the program but you will still get the same ammount of points your way. Its only if your using non pcmc or other gas stations. From how i read it.


----------



## tinkerone

Wondering if someone knows the answer to this question.  
When my PC points post for my PC MC it always posts twice.  

*PC Financial Earn*
Mon • Jun 3
*+562 pts*​
  .
*PC Financial Earn*
Mon • Jun 3
*+562 pts*​
This happens every time they post and I can't figure out why I get it twice.  Does this happen to anyone else and can someone explain why it happens?  
And on a side note, I received the milk offer again.  I like that one!


----------



## Pumpkin1172

I see it's spend 50.00 get 20X the points all weekend...but you have to load the offer onto your phone or other media device using their app. 

https://www1.shoppersdrugmart.ca/en...VhsBkCh3UmQemEAAYASAAEgIgx_D_BwE&gclsrc=aw.ds

I have a small list and should be able to hit that target easily - especially needing allergy meds again and knowing that soon the poplar fuzz from the trees will be floating around soon


----------



## Debbie

@tinkerone Interesting. I get two as well, but one is always higher than the other.


----------



## youngdeb12

Just took a look at the Superstore flyer when I was home at lunch.  Looks like there are a bunch of points offers in the flyer this week, and it looks like a lot of stuff that I would normally buy!  Hoping for a big points weekend.


----------



## me_minnie_me

tinkerone said:


> Wondering if someone knows the answer to this question.
> When my PC points post for my PC MC it always posts twice.
> 
> 
> *PC Financial Earn*
> Mon • Jun 3​*+562 pts*​
> 
> .
> *PC Financial Earn*
> Mon • Jun 3​*+562 pts*​
> This happens every time they post and I can't figure out why I get it twice.  Does this happen to anyone else and can someone explain why it happens?
> And on a side note, I received the milk offer again.  I like that one!



Do you have the PCMC that is "gun metal" in colour??  If so you earn 2x the points spent at any of the Loblaw affiliated stores (ie Shpper's, Joe Fresh, Esso) and this is how PC Optimum posts the points on your account.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Hitting up Shopper's tonight for a 20x/$50 the points event.  That will put me over 100,000 points, so $100 in the bank


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

ARG! Just back from my Shoppers trip.  So mad at the store and myself.  

I had everything on my list, hit $50.12 pre-tax to get my 20x.  I'm using the self-check out, doing my thing.  I go to pay, check to make sure my taxes are good, yup. Proceed to pay, look at my receipt...no 20x points!

I'm in the car looking it over to see where I went wrong. Well, the stupid soya sauce was priced at 3.79 on the shelf, but I only got charged 3.49! Doh!  I just got off the live chat and they would not give me a break for 0.30.  

Now, us Pros all know that we should throw in a chocolate bar or something for good measure at the checkout, but I had my prices all down.

*sigh* Now I am relaxing, drinking a Coke Zero and waiting for the Raptors game to start in 1.5 hours in which I will get all worked up again LOL

First World problems...*rant over*


----------



## tinkerone

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> ARG! Just back from my Shoppers trip.  So mad at the store and myself.
> 
> I had everything on my list, hit $50.12 pre-tax to get my 20x.  I'm using the self-check out, doing my thing.  I go to pay, check to make sure my taxes are good, yup. Proceed to pay, look at my receipt...no 20x points!
> 
> I'm in the car looking it over to see where I went wrong. Well, the stupid soya sauce was priced at 3.79 on the shelf, but I only got charged 3.49! Doh!  I just got off the live chat and they would not give me a break for 0.30.
> 
> Now, us Pros all know that we should throw in a chocolate bar or something for good measure at the checkout, but I had my prices all down.
> 
> *sigh* Now I am relaxing, drinking a Coke Zero and waiting for the Raptors game to start in 1.5 hours in which I will get all worked up again LOL
> 
> First World problems...*rant over*


Maybe add a little something to that Coke Zero, that should help .  
Yes, I've been there before and probably will be again.  Hope your Raptors game goes better.


----------



## pigletto

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> ARG! Just back from my Shoppers trip.  So mad at the store and myself.
> 
> I had everything on my list, hit $50.12 pre-tax to get my 20x.  I'm using the self-check out, doing my thing.  I go to pay, check to make sure my taxes are good, yup. Proceed to pay, look at my receipt...no 20x points!
> 
> I'm in the car looking it over to see where I went wrong. Well, the stupid soya sauce was priced at 3.79 on the shelf, but I only got charged 3.49! Doh!  I just got off the live chat and they would not give me a break for 0.30.
> 
> Now, us Pros all know that we should throw in a chocolate bar or something for good measure at the checkout, but I had my prices all down.
> 
> *sigh* Now I am relaxing, drinking a Coke Zero and waiting for the Raptors game to start in 1.5 hours in which I will get all worked up again LOL
> 
> First World problems...*rant over*


So frustrating . And who wants to march back in and return everything and ring it in again? Not me.  But really , we should. It’s the principal of the thing at that point .. they aren’t willing to adjust but it was a store error ! You did what you were supposed to.

Oh well.. at least our Raptors led us to victory ! What a game !


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

@pigletto yes, they really deserve to win the whole sha-bang, they are so much better than GS. 

Atleast I got 131 miles on a $25 transaction for blue friday at Lawtons.


----------



## Disney Addicted

pigletto said:


> So frustrating . And who wants to march back in and return everything and ring it in again? Not me.  But really , we should. It’s the principal of the thing at that point .. they aren’t willing to adjust but it was a store error ! You did what you were supposed to.



Umm... I have!  LOL   Seriously.  There's been a couple of times where stuff rang in on sale and wasn't clearly marked and it lowered my total.  I apologized to the Cashier for what I was about to do and explained why I wanted a refund.  Then went in search of an item or two to bring my total up to $50.  Now I make sure to check the pre-tax total with the Cashier before I pay AND do not take either child with me when I shop.


----------



## tinkerone

Just back from my 20X's shop.  Spent 55.39 before tax, received 18,300 points.  Once the clerk had given me my receipt I noticed that one item rang in wrong, should have been $1.88 but rang as $3.49 so I questioned that.  When all was said and done I lost 1,040 points however they gave me the item free.  Love stores that do that!  
All in all, a good shop.  I'm now at 339,286 points.  Have to figure out some way  to use them, wish we could do gas with them like you can AM's.


----------



## gypsy_at_heart

tinkerone said:


> Just back from my 20X's shop.  Spent 55.39 before tax, received 18,300 points.  Once the clerk had given me my receipt I noticed that one item rang in wrong, should have been $1.88 but rang as $3.49 so I questioned that.  When all was said and done I lost 1,040 points however they gave me the item free.  Love stores that do that!
> All in all, a good shop.  I'm now at 339,286 points.  Have to figure out some way  to use them, wish we could do gas with them like you can AM's.




I wait until there is a spend your points event and I stock up on what I like to call the ‘boring essentials’. Toothpaste, floss, deodorant, qtips, razors, etc etc. Depending on how many points I have to spend I often pick one of the shopper’s locations with the nicer beauty sections and get a bottle of the perfume I use (if I’m close to running out). I like doing it that way because then I never have to worry about spending money that stuff the rest on the time


----------



## Donald - my hero

tinkerone said:


> Just back from my 20X's shop.  Spent 55.39 before tax, received 18,300 points.  Once the clerk had given me my receipt I noticed that one item rang in wrong, should have been $1.88 but rang as $3.49 so I questioned that.  When all was said and done I lost 1,040 points however they gave me the item free.  Love stores that do that!
> All in all, a good shop.  I'm now at 339,286 points.  Have to figure out some way  to use them, wish we could do gas with them like you can AM's.


*That's part of the Canadian Code of Scanning - i wish it wasn't a voluntary programme! Zehrs is part as well and i got a crockpot for under $5 because it rang up at 3X the shelf price -- they only have to give a MAX $10 -- and i used the free gift card from the Bread Scandal, good day  *


----------



## marchingstar

gypsy_at_heart said:


> I wait until there is a spend your points event and I stock up on what I like to call the ‘boring essentials’. Toothpaste, floss, deodorant, qtips, razors, etc etc. Depending on how many points I have to spend I often pick one of the shopper’s locations with the nicer beauty sections and get a bottle of the perfume I use (if I’m close to running out). I like doing it that way because then I never have to worry about spending money that stuff the rest on the time



i did this last big event, and then i added a 300$ disney gift card to my shop. so now i’ve stocked up on toothbrush heads, deodorant, and the like that i would usually buy anyways, plus i have a nice little bonus!


----------



## Disney Addicted

I just came back from Shoppers and bought a round of essentials and stuff we use all on sale.  $50.97 pre-tax and $15 in points.  Thanks for the heads up!

They had life brand bandaids on sale plus buy 2 get 1,500 pts.   I didn't get the points for those.  I asked about it and was told any item in the store that has points attached to it, I will NOT get those points during a 20X event.  I have got to remember this.


----------



## marchingstar

Disney Addicted said:


> I just came back from Shoppers and bought a round of essentials and stuff we use all on sale.  $50.97 pre-tax and $15 in points.  Thanks for the heads up!
> 
> They had life brand bandaids on sale plus buy 2 get 1,500 pts.   I didn't get the points for those.  I asked about it and was told any item in the store that has points attached to it, I will NOT get those points during a 20X event.  I have got to remember this.



i am not positive, but i feel like that might be some
misinformation. worth submitting a missing miles request to confirm, in my opinion!


----------



## isabellea

Donald - my hero said:


> *That's part of the Canadian Code of Scanning - i wish it wasn't a voluntary programme! Zehrs is part as well and i got a crockpot for under $5 because it rang up at 3X the shelf price -- they only have to give a MAX $10 -- and i used the free gift card from the Bread Scandal, good day  *



I didn’t know the Canadian Code of Scanning  was voluntary! The QC version is mandatory and all stores have to adhere. I remember one time getting a lot of free baby stuff at Zellers because their pricing was always messed up and I was paying attention at the cash...


----------



## MermaidLagoonResident

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> ARG! Just back from my Shoppers trip.  So mad at the store and myself.
> 
> I had everything on my list, hit $50.12 pre-tax to get my 20x.  I'm using the self-check out, doing my thing.  I go to pay, check to make sure my taxes are good, yup. Proceed to pay, look at my receipt...no 20x points!
> 
> I'm in the car looking it over to see where I went wrong. Well, the stupid soya sauce was priced at 3.79 on the shelf, but I only got charged 3.49! Doh!  I just got off the live chat and they would not give me a break for 0.30.
> 
> Now, us Pros all know that we should throw in a chocolate bar or something for good measure at the checkout, but I had my prices all down.
> 
> *sigh* Now I am relaxing, drinking a Coke Zero and waiting for the Raptors game to start in 1.5 hours in which I will get all worked up again LOL
> 
> First World problems...*rant over*




Did something similar last week-

I had a spend $30/get 15x the points, went to Loblaws, refreshed the app as I walked out the door and then realized I hadn't paid enough attention and it was a Shoppers exclusive offer. So you know where I went next! 

3,200 points at Loblaws and 8,800 at Shoppers.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> ARG! Just back from my Shoppers trip. So mad at the store and myself.


Been there...done that too.  I hate when that happens!!!!  Ugh.  Especially when I had been careful and planned out the whole shop!!!!  First world problems I guess   

When I was a cashier at No Frills for a bit last year....that scanning code of ethics, was a pain in my side.  There were always people who will purposely scan that whole store ( they will spend hours in the store, and are always the same people ) who will watch for that.  You know who they are, and silently pray that they don't pick your lane.  But for those people who don't purposely look for that and happen to catch it scanning wrong, they are happy to get their item for free...and we were happy to do it for them.  

Those people...and then the ones who want you to price match every single item they have, even though they have 50 items and it's 2:30 in the afternoon with a line of 10+ people behind them lol.  I know our No Frills here now limits the number of items they will price match.  Or else, they will have to come in multiple times a day/week to get all the items for cheaper.  I would silently pray that those ones too would not come into my lane lol.    Being a cashier is not as easy as people think it is lol.  And most of the time " those " people are the rudest, and just angry at the world type of people.  I found it hard to handle their energy some days.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

I was able to get to Shopper's for a few items this weekend as well...score 24,000.  I still have a milk offer I want to use.  I'll wait for my milk drinkers to clear off what they hubby bought yesterday before bringing home another one.  

Now over 300,000 points for the year so far!!!  Not too bad for half a year!!!!


----------



## Silvermist999

I’ve been burned before by that Scanning Code of Practice at Shoppers.  One time I noticed the item rang in at a higher price, so I pointed it out, they got a merchandiser to check, brought back the shelf price sticker and proceeded to give me $10 off on the item.  It was so unexpected, I should have been happy  but it reduced my total below the threshold for my loaded PC points offer.  I know saving money is important but sometimes so are those points, lol.


----------



## tinkerone

So I received the Tuesday offer which was spend $30 get 8000 PC points.  Easy enough so I checked my offers before I headed over.  Had one for BOGO Ben and Jerrys, BONUS!  Had the milk one as well.
Spent $35.37 before tax, received 16,627 in points.  That's almost a 50% return.  I love this program!


----------



## scrappinginontario

tinkerone said:


> So I received the Tuesday offer which was spend $30 get 8000 PC points.  Easy enough so I checked my offers before I headed over.  Had one for BOGO Ben and Jerrys, BONUS!  Had the milk one as well.
> Spent $35.37 before tax, received 16,627 in points.  That's almost a 50% return.  I love this program!


I just checked my offers as yours were great but unfortunately my $30 get 8000 PC points is not valid until tomorrow and the Ben and Jerry's BOGO expires today.  I've never had a milk one either.  Is that specific to certain provinces?  I live in ON.


----------



## star72232

scrappinginontario said:


> I just checked my offers as yours were great but unfortunately my $30 get 8000 PC points is not valid until tomorrow and the Ben and Jerry's BOGO expires today.  I've never had a milk one either.  Is that specific to certain provinces?  I live in ON.



I get the milk one most weeks (in Ontario). I buy milk at Shoppers pretty much every week, and doing it 2 or 3 weeks in a row seemed to be the trigger to get the initial offer.  If I don’t use it for some reason, it will often mean I lose the offer for a week or two.


----------



## tinkerone

scrappinginontario said:


> I just checked my offers as yours were great but unfortunately *my $30 get 8000 PC points is not valid until tomorrow* and the Ben and Jerry's BOGO expires today.  I've never had a milk one either.  Is that specific to certain provinces?  I live in ON.


Mine was the Tuesday text we get every week, was yours?  I have never seen that offer be good for any other day then Tuesday.  It always expires at midnight.  
Also, with the milk offer, its 20x's the points and I only started getting it a couple months ago.  I know others were getting it way before me.  I have had it maybe 5 or 6 times now.  It comes with the new offers that post on Thursdays.  Comes as a Special Offer at the bottom of the page.  I also live in Ontario so that would not be it.


----------



## scrappinginontario

Thanks!  will need to find out what Shoppers charges for milk as it would mean going out of my way.  The nearest Shoppers to us was built just a few years ago but does not have a cold food or freezer section.  Would mean going a whole 2KMs to 2 other Shoppers!


----------



## scrappinginontario

tinkerone said:


> Mine was the Tuesday text we get every week, was yours?  I have never seen that offer be good for any other day then Tuesday.  It always expires at midnight.
> Also, with the milk offer, its 20x's the points and I only started getting it a couple months ago.  I know others were getting it way before me.  I have had it maybe 5 or 6 times now.  It comes with the new offers that post on Thursdays.  Comes as a Special Offer at the bottom of the page.  I also live in Ontario so that would not be it.


I just looked at my Shoppers offer is 15x the points when I spend $30 or more in the store.  But, it also is muted and says it's 'Coming Soon > Available tomorrow'

The ice cream BOGO is at the bottom of my offers and says it's a FLASH SALE - 12:00AM to 11:59P today only!


----------



## tinkerone

scrappinginontario said:


> I just looked at my Shoppers offer is 15x the points when I spend $30 or more in the store.  But, it also is muted and says it's 'Coming Soon > Available tomorrow'
> 
> The ice cream BOGO is at the bottom of my offers and says it's a FLASH SALE - 12:00AM to 11:59P today only!


Have you signed up for the texts from Shoppers?  If you have text you really should, some of the offers are really good.  
The milk at my Shoppers is $4.39.  I don't know if that's standard or not but that's what I pay then, with the 20 times offer it makes it a great deal.


----------



## scrappinginontario

tinkerone said:


> Have you signed up for the texts from Shoppers?  If you have text you really should, some of the offers are really good.
> The milk at my Shoppers is $4.39.  I don't know if that's standard or not but that's what I pay then, with the 20 times offer it makes it a great deal.


No I haven't signed up...yet!  Thanks for letting me know about these.  I'll go do that now.

Milk is comparable and a better price with the points!


----------



## Iralyn

This is an interesting one for tomorrow.


Will have to figure out how good this deal is compared to others.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Can I stack the one-time use 10,000/$40 mobile sign up offer with a 20x/$40 targeted offer?


----------



## marchingstar

Iralyn said:


> This is an interesting one for tomorrow.
> View attachment 408434
> 
> Will have to figure out how good this deal is compared to others.



I would love to get that offer! It sounds like a really good deal to me.


----------



## marchingstar

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> Can I stack the one-time use 10,000/$40 mobile sign up offer with a 20x/$40 targeted offer?



I can't say for sure, but I've never been able to stack two minimum spend offers. My guess is no


----------



## Pumpkin1172

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> Can I stack the one-time use 10,000/$40 mobile sign up offer with a 20x/$40 targeted offer?



I don't think so.  Those offers like that don't usually stack.  The way it was explained to me was, the register will pick the better deal for you and give you that deal.


----------



## scrappinginontario

I’m sure the answer is ‘no’ but checking...does Shoppers price match?


----------



## youngdeb12

I can't imagine they do.  They are way more expensive than anywhere else so I'm thinking that competing on price is not their priority...


----------



## star72232

scrappinginontario said:


> I’m sure the answer is ‘no’ but checking...does Shoppers price match?



No, they don’t.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Omg...I got the 20x offer on 2L or 4L milk at Shoppers! I haven't gotten this since the programs merged.  Hopefully it becomes a regular one again!


----------



## Donald - my hero

*How many offers do most people get? For the last 2 weeks I've had 3  plus huge, I mean MASSIVE  threshold spends.  We rarely spend more than $20 and they are always $75 or more.  Before I loaded the app I was getting more offers that actually made sense now not so much. *


----------



## tinkerone

Donald - my hero said:


> *How many offers do most people get? For the last 2 weeks I've had 3  plus huge, I mean MASSIVE  threshold spends.  We rarely spend more than $20 and they are always $75 or more.  Before I loaded the app I was getting more offers that actually made sense now not so much. *


I have 16 offers and two threshold spends.  Mine are very good.  Didn't get the milk though.


----------



## star72232

Donald - my hero said:


> *How many offers do most people get? For the last 2 weeks I've had 3  plus huge, I mean MASSIVE  threshold spends.  We rarely spend more than $20 and they are always $75 or more.  Before I loaded the app I was getting more offers that actually made sense now not so much. *



I got 22 offers (plus I saved 4 from last week for a total of 26 offers).  None is a threshold spend at grocery stores (and I normally spend over $120/week at No Frills, since it's my primary store and I'm buying for 6). I do have a Shoppers threshold (20X on $60, only good tomorrow), but I won't use it.  $60 is too much for me to spend at Shoppers most of the time.  I'm almost certain to use 10+ of the offers.  No milk offer for me this week though (I had one last week that I used yesterday).


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Donald - my hero said:


> How many offers do most people get? For the last 2 weeks I've had 3  plus huge, I mean MASSIVE threshold spends. We rarely spend more than $20 and they are always $75 or more. Before I loaded the app I was getting more offers that actually made sense now not so much.



I usually get around 14 offers.  The spend thresholds are for shoppers.  I don't get the milk one weekly - which I wish I did.  But it seems to come and go.  
I find the offers that I do get are for items that I routinely shop for.  They will try to give me ones I would not ever use as well.  It seems like the more we shop, the more they will tailor the offers to what we shop for.  I know when I would shop more at Safeway ( when they had awesome AM deals weekly ) , I would get better offers to entice me to return shopping with them.  I hope this info helps you a little as well.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

I have 22 new and four from last week carried over, so 26. No thresholds though, all products.


----------



## youngdeb12

I usually get around 13-16 offers, and I usually have to reject a few of them because they are for random products that I'll never buy, or something I bought once and won't buy regularly (ex - Bird's Custard Powder I bought once for Nanaimo Bars ). I rarely get a threshold spend amount, but I have been getting random codes in my email recently for bonus points on grocery pickup, which is good enough for me. I've got the 20X on milk two weeks in a row now which seems to come and go but I've had it a few times.  Most of what I get are the same targeted products for a lot of what I normally buy, but the quality of the offers definitely varies from week to week.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*I sent a FB message to see what's going on and got this answer

We're sorry for any inconvenience this has caused and can certainly understand your frustration. Please know that we are working to correct this issue as soon as possible and greatly appreciate your patience in the meantime. 

Seems to be a glitch created by the last update to the app, for only a select few "lucky" users. I lost all of my saved offers, have those huge thresholds and whenever there are those texts offers they never load properly, just show up as expired --before, during & after the date. Not gonna make me go out of my way to shop at any of the stores until they fix this for me.*


----------



## AngelDisney

I have various threshold offers in the past month via App or text from $30 to $125. Seriously $125?!!!


----------



## Pumpkin1172

AngelDisney said:


> I have various threshold offers in the past month via App or text from $30 to $125. Seriously $125?!!!



I know.  I have had those too.  I can do the 50-60.00 ones with items that we regularly use.  I don't use those ones either.  

I just keep a running list on my phone with items I know I can buy there for a decent price, and wait until I get a personal offer or their advertised weekend one of spend 50 get 20X the points.


----------



## isabellea

For grocery I usually get 30 000points /300$. When it was 200$ I was able to easily get it but not 300$!!!


----------



## youngdeb12

isabellea said:


> For grocery I usually get 30 000points /300$. When it was 200$ I was able to easily get it but not 300$!!!



Wow.  $300 is a lot unless you're shopping for a large family and not shopping anywhere else for that week.


----------



## momof2gr8kids

I usually get great shoppers promos but not grocery ones so much.  I find the grocery ones give me bonus points on things I just purchased the week before, so I don't need them again for a while.  I wish they would cycle them better.  Like if I stocked up on pasta sauce this week, wait for 4 weeks.
I need to prep better for shopping during the week to maximize points at shoppers.  Yesterday I lucked out, had the spend 60 get 20x points, and my mom needed me to pick up 12 boost which was on sale.  So bonus for me, but with her money!  LOL  Those are the best kind of deals.


----------



## momof2gr8kids

I see there is a promo for PC Optimum MC of 100,000 bonus points until July 7th.  Thinking of getting it just to use for No Frills, Superstore and Shoppers.  Although I should do the math and see if it's better points wise to use this or my AM MC which gets 1 am for every $10.  But the bonus is good, and no fee so not like I'm losing out on anything.


----------



## scrappinginontario

Is anyone here a member of PC Insiders?  I receive invites but cannot see where I would benefit enough to cover the $99(?) annual fee.  What an I missing?


----------



## tinkerone

momof2gr8kids said:


> I usually get great shoppers promos but not grocery ones so much.  I find the grocery ones give me bonus points on things I just purchased the week before, so I don't need them again for a while.  I wish they would cycle them better.  Like if I stocked up on pasta sauce this week, wait for 4 weeks.
> I need to prep better for shopping during the week to maximize points at shoppers.  Yesterday I lucked out, had the spend 60 get 20x points, and my mom needed me to pick up 12 boost which was on sale.  So bonus for me, but with her money!  LOL  Those are the best kind of deals.


If you get a good offer but don't need it for several weeks just save it.  You can do that for up to four offers.  I do this quite often.  Another reason I prefer this program to AM's for drug store shopping.


----------



## tinkerone

scrappinginontario said:


> Is anyone here a member of PC Insiders?  I receive invites but cannot see where I would benefit enough to cover the $99(?) annual fee.  What an I missing?


I get that offer all the time to but I don't get it either.  From what I can see its of no use to me.  I guess if you bought Joe Fres all the time them maybe as that seems to be a big part of it.


----------



## tinkerone

momof2gr8kids said:


> I see there is a promo for PC Optimum MC of 100,000 bonus points until July 7th.  Thinking of getting it just to use for No Frills, Superstore and Shoppers.  Although I should do the math and see if it's better points wise to use this or my AM MC which gets 1 am for every $10.  But the bonus is good, and no fee so not like I'm losing out on anything.


That's a great offer, when I got mine it was 75,000 bonus points.  As for which is better, I have looked into that and still not sure I have it figured out but this is what I seem to find.  
I use mine strictly at Shoppers.  Every once in awhile they have a promotion for spend $50 get 20 X's the points and use your PC MC and get an additional 5000 points.  I have had my MC since the first of the year and that offer has happened three times.  Right there your ahead in value as the PC points are worth $5 plus the regular points PCMC gives you.  With AM MC you get 5 AM's or the value of about .50 cents.  Now when that offer is not around I still use my PCMC at shoppers as you get the regular offered bonus points and the MC gives me, on about a $50 shop PCMC gives me 776 points or about .77 cents.  Here's an example of how it shows up



*PC Financial Earn*
Thu • Jun 13
*+388 pts*​
  .
*PC Financial Earn*
Thu • Jun 13
*+388 pts*​
I'm not sure why it shows up as two totals, it always does, I think it has something to do with having made the purchases at Shoppers and getting bonus points for that.  
All said and done, your getting 100,000 for getting the card ($100) and there are those bonuses every so often for using PCMC so even if you only use it at Shoppers, which is what I do, your way ahead of the numbers game.  I will sometimes use it at Loblaws but only when there is an advantage.  Hope this helps you.  



​


----------



## Debbie

tinkerone said:


> I get that offer all the time to but I don't get it either.  From what I can see its of no use to me.  I guess if you bought Joe Fres all the time them maybe as that seems to be a big part of it.


I agree. I don't buy from Joe Fresh, and definitely not worth the cost for us.


----------



## marchingstar

Debbie said:


> I agree. I don't buy from Joe Fresh, and definitely not worth the cost for us.



or baby supplies. we cloth diaper, so it’s not worth it for us either. but anyone who uses disposables could save waaaaaaay more than 100$/year.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

I did a $62 order pre-tax at Shoppers and earned 19,400 points.  Plus, I did the Sobeys air miles deal $200 gift card / 100 miles x 2, so not a bad weekend of accumulation!


----------



## Debbie

DD messaged me to bring her Mederma Scar Gel when we visit her in Egypt in a bit. I'm guessing for her c-section scar. I bought 2 at 39.99 each.  With the tax it came to $90.38 The good news? 23 700 points earned!


----------



## Pumpkin1172

scrappinginontario said:


> Is anyone here a member of PC Insiders? I receive invites but cannot see where I would benefit enough to cover the $99(?) annual fee. What an I missing?




I have seen this as well.  I don't have this, as I think I optimize the program pretty good with our family needs and the promos they offer.  I know there are a couple of people on here who have this...I just can't remember who.  I hope they can shed a little more light on this one


----------



## CanadianEmily

Such an interesting thread! I'm new to these boards, but I've been using PC points pretty casually for years. Not even using any of the really great Shoppers deals, I estimate I make back about $300/year just doing my regular shopping at Loblaws and always making sure to get the offers where they give 10k or 12k points if you spend over a certain amount. Right now I have a deal until the 19th where I'll get 10k points if I do a $100 online order for pickup. If you pick up during the week during the day, it's only a $3 fee in my city, so that's still $7 back. Plus it's way easier, and I love shopping that way, haha. But I think I will try out the 20x points at Shoppers when it becomes available in the next couple days. I don't really ever buy any of their typical products, but I think I might be able to get $50 in groceries there. I tend to use my points on a regular basis, but I didn't know there were other offers on large redemptions. I just spent $130 worth of points to stock our cottage for the summer a week ago, but I'm already back up to 20,000 points. I'll try hanging onto them for longer this time. 

Thanks for making this thread! I have Air Miles too, but I don't really use them actively at all. I bank at BMO, so I get a lot automatically by doing nothing. But, "a lot" isn't actually enough to buy Disney World tickets or anything like that. Especially since I've used some in the past for admissions to much cheaper things, like the Toronto Zoo. So much to learn!!


----------



## CanadianEmily

Disney Addicted said:


> I just came back from Shoppers and bought a round of essentials and stuff we use all on sale.  $50.97 pre-tax and $15 in points.  Thanks for the heads up!
> 
> They had life brand bandaids on sale plus buy 2 get 1,500 pts.   I didn't get the points for those.  I asked about it and was told any item in the store that has points attached to it, I will NOT get those points during a 20X event.  I have got to remember this.



I was just coming back here to see if anyone had mentioned this. I saw a skin care product in the flyer that said buy 2, get 10,000 points. It coincides with a 20x event. Looks like the products cost about $35 each, so I was wondering if for $70 I could get 200,000 points. I assumed not. So what DOES the 20x points apply to? Digital offers only? Or also in-store point offers but not ones that are buy multiple or threshold offers? I wanted to try out the 20x points event for the first time, but if they don't actually sell anything in my digital offers, then that's useless.

EDITED to say I didn't realize you get 5 points per dollar automatically at Shoppers. I guess that's what the 20x is on. Okay. I'm learning, haha.


----------



## Spotthecat

Did the 20x offer at Shoppers on Saturday, spent 115 before tax, and got 42,500 points. Had some personal offers for bread, and lean cuisine frozen entrees. 37% return, woo!


----------



## youngdeb12

scrappinginontario said:


> Is anyone here a member of PC Insiders?  I receive invites but cannot see where I would benefit enough to cover the $99(?) annual fee.  What an I missing?



I purchased it when it was 50% off.  I don't think I would pay full price for it.  I usually try to take advantage of it when there's a Joe Fresh offer for 20% back in points as they generally stack and then I get 40% back in points.  There's a huge benefit for those who are buying baby supplies, and you get 20% back on organics as well.  You get free grocery pick up which is handy for those who do a lot of online grocery orders.  There's a $99 credit to their PC Travel, which looks to be partnered with redtag like AirMiles which I likely won't use.


----------



## marchingstar

CanadianEmily said:


> I was just coming back here to see if anyone had mentioned this. I saw a skin care product in the flyer that said buy 2, get 10,000 points. It coincides with a 20x event. Looks like the products cost about $35 each, so I was wondering if for $70 I could get 200,000 points. I assumed not. So what DOES the 20x points apply to? Digital offers only? Or also in-store point offers but not ones that are buy multiple or threshold offers? I wanted to try out the 20x points event for the first time, but if they don't actually sell anything in my digital offers, then that's useless.
> 
> EDITED to say I didn't realize you get 5 points per dollar automatically at Shoppers. I guess that's what the 20x is on. Okay. I'm learning, haha.



yep, the multiplier applies to base points only, not any bonus offers. 

welcome to the thread! collecting points gets addictive and it gets easier too—if you want to save up for disney tickets, these threads are the best


----------



## Pumpkin1172

CanadianEmily said:


> I was just coming back here to see if anyone had mentioned this. I saw a skin care product in the flyer that said buy 2, get 10,000 points. It coincides with a 20x event. Looks like the products cost about $35 each, so I was wondering if for $70 I could get 200,000 points. I assumed not. So what DOES the 20x points apply to? Digital offers only? Or also in-store point offers but not ones that are buy multiple or threshold offers? I wanted to try out the 20x points event for the first time, but if they don't actually sell anything in my digital offers, then that's useless.


I don't believe the two promos will stack.  The 20X the points would be on your regular items without any extra points attached to them.  You would get the digital points on those items...but not 20X the points on them,..if that makes sense.  The registers will automatically give you the better deal is what my experience has been.  I always weigh which promo will give me more points, and use that.


----------



## tinkerone

CanadianEmily said:


> EDITED to say *I didn't realize you get 5 points per dollar automatically at Shoppers*. I guess that's what the 20x is on. Okay. I'm learning, haha.


It's actually 15 points per dollar I believe.  Also, I had made a purchase a few weeks ago on a cosmetic product that offered 8000 PC points with purchase.  It was on a 20X's day.  I only received the 20X's, which was okay by me as it was so much better, however I sent a missing points request off to inquire why I points did not count.  I know you don't get the 20 X's on the bonus 8000 points but I would have thought you would get the bonus points as you do if the product is in your promos.  Anyways, they posted the 8000 points to my account so I did get them but I'm not at all sure I should have.  Never hurts to ask I guess.


----------



## Donald - my hero

CanadianEmily said:


> Thanks for making this thread! I have Air Miles too, but I don't really use them actively at all. I bank at BMO, so I get a lot automatically by doing nothing. But, "a lot" isn't actually enough to buy Disney World tickets or anything like that. Especially since I've used some in the past for admissions to much cheaper things, like the Toronto Zoo. So much to learn!!



 *Welcome to the boards! Call me biased but there's a pretty active Airmiles thread around here as well  You might learn a few tricks over there as well, lots of people joined over the years thinking they'd never manage to earn enough to redeem for anything of any value and ended up snagging MANY tickets/flights/car rentals/hotels & merchandise as well. Even if you only focus on the big events you can still get some decent hauls.*


----------



## quandrea

I have 118 000 points. I’d like to cash in. Am I correct in saying that the points are worth about $110?  To redeem them, do I just go into Shoppers, buy $110 worth of merchandise and then pick up a $110 Disney gift card while redeeming the points. New to this and would appreciate the help.


----------



## mort1331

quandrea said:


> I have 118 000 points. I’d like to cash in. Am I correct in saying that the points are worth about $110?  To redeem them, do I just go into Shoppers, buy $110 worth of merchandise and then pick up a $110 Disney gift card while redeeming the points. New to this and would appreciate the help.


Correct, or wait till they have a mutilplier, like use 100,000 get 140,000 worth.
Comes up about once a month


----------



## Micharlotte

quandrea said:


> I have 118 000 points. I’d like to cash in. Am I correct in saying that the points are worth about $110?  To redeem them, do I just go into Shoppers, buy $110 worth of merchandise and then pick up a $110 Disney gift card while redeeming the points. New to this and would appreciate the help.


That's definitely the way I do it.  However, I don't think they do cards in $110 denominations unless they have the loadable cards.  Another way I do it is just get cash back at no frills and then buy a card or take the money from your account for groceries and just use points.  This year I need to have cash to pay for our swan and dolphin reservation so I've been doing the other ways all year.  I've gotten almost enough to completely pay for my hotel though!  Good luck, it gets addictive!


----------



## tinkerone

quandrea said:


> I have 118 000 points. I’d like to cash in. Am I correct in saying that the points are worth about $110?  To redeem them, do I just go into Shoppers, buy $110 worth of merchandise and then pick up a $110 Disney gift card while redeeming the points. New to this and would appreciate the help.


Yes, your points are valued at $110 for redemption.  Another 2000 points and you can increase that value to $120.  
If your in no hurry, every two/three months or so shoppers offers a special where if you redeem 100,000 points they will give you the value of 150.000.  So you get to spend $150 but only use $100 worth of points.  Hope that is clear.


----------



## scrappinginontario

tinkerone said:


> Yes, your points are valued at $110 for redemption.  Another 2000 points and you can increase that value to $120.
> If your in no hurry, every two/three months or so shoppers offers a special where if you redeem 100,000 points they will give you the value of 150.000.  So you get to spend $150 but only use $100 worth of points.  Hope that is clear.


To do this you also need to purchase $100 worth of items at Shoppers at the same time, correct?


----------



## marchingstar

scrappinginontario said:


> To do this you also need to purchase $100 worth of items at Shoppers at the same time, correct?



yup. you can’t redeem points for gift cards directly, so you have to buy 50$ (or whatever $) of stuff, redeem your points for it, and pay directly for the gift card. 

in my experience, some stores will let you do it all in one transaction, others will not. picky cashiers will say the gift card has to be a separate transaction.


----------



## quandrea

Thanks to everyone who chimed in. I switched to Loblaws pc express three weeks ago after a huge customer service fail with Grocery Gateway. My points are racking up fast!


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

So, I've been crunching some numbers on how I want to send my WDW gift cards when the time comes.  

I think I'm going to save my air miles on getting tickets and use the PC Points / WDW gift cards for the tickets instead of the resort.  My parents and I each have a 1-day ticket left from years ago, so we would only need a 3-day ticket and I would buy DD11 a 4-day ticket.  We could easily share a room at Pop Century for 5 nights so that would be pretty cheap.

I think I'm going to buy all four of our passes with the cards instead.  Seems to be a better use of rewards versus Air Miles. We all know the passes are going to go up in price, therefore the number of miles needed will be going up too.

At today's prices and exchange rate, I have all four tickets coming out to $1946.92 CDN (OUCH!) and resort for 5 nights would be $1178.27 CDN


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Edited as I forgot to attache the quotes lol. 

@ilovetotravel1977  I think that's a great way to spend your extra PC Points money.   That's quite a chunk of money for tickets.  I know if I get my way to do a trip for the 4 of us, I will probably be doing something similar ( probably Universal and 2 days of Disney )  As long as your bank account doesn't need you to use the free groceries...then that's probably the best bang for your buck!!!  Any way that we can utilize those free savings to spend on what we need to is great in my books!!!!!!


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

I just received the flyers for next week.

Shoppers is a redemption event - Fri-Sun:

redeem 50,000= up to $65 off
redeem 100,000 = up to $140 off
redeem 200,000 = up to $300 off


----------



## tinkerone

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> I just received the flyers for next week.
> 
> Shoppers is a redemption event - Fri-Sun:
> 
> redeem 50,000= up to $65 off
> redeem 100,000 = up to $140 off
> redeem 200,000 = up to $300 off


Is it a 20 X's weekend?  I wish they posted these flyers sooner.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

tinkerone said:


> Is it a 20 X's weekend?



Nope.  Just redemption.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

They do have a gift card offer:  10,000 points when you spend $100 on Ultimate Dining Cards


----------



## marchingstar

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> I just received the flyers for next week.
> 
> Shoppers is a redemption event - Fri-Sun:
> 
> redeem 50,000= up to $65 off
> redeem 100,000 = up to $140 off
> redeem 200,000 = up to $300 off



great news! it feels like the last redemption event was only a month or so ago? when i was casually collecting i didn’t realize they were so common...i’m going to try not to redeem points outside these events anymore.


----------



## MermaidLagoonResident

can someone explain how these redemption weekend events work? if my main goal with the optimum program is using the points towards Disney GC's, would you recommend these events as the time to redeem to making the most bang for my points?


----------



## marchingstar

MermaidLagoonResident said:


> can someone explain how these redemption weekend events work? if my main goal with the optimum program is using the points towards Disney GC's, would you recommend these events as the time to redeem to making the most bang for my points?



i definitely would! 

usually, every 10000 points you redeem counts as 10$ off your bill. on these special events, the rate of return is better (and you can see from ilovetotravel’s list, the rate is best for big $ redemptions). 

shoppers won’t let you redeem directly for a gift card, so you need to buy stuff equivalent or greater to the cost you want to redeem.

 so for the lowest tier of the redemption event, you’d need to buy 65$ in toothbrushes, tylenol, or tide (or anything you need that doesn’t start with a t...), redeem your points for the stuff, and then pay for a 65$ gift card. it works out to the same thing, but the indirect method is the only one you can do unfortunately. 

last time there was a redemption event, i stocked up on big stuff i don’t need to buy too often (toothbrush heads, for example) so i could reach 300$. for me, even though that’s the best return on points, i don’t think it’s realistic to hit that top tier regularly. it’s just more than i tend to spend at a drug store. but even 65$ for 50000 points is a better return than usual, so it’s definitely a good time to get some disney $! 

i hope this helps


----------



## tinkerone

My plan is to use 50,000 points to get $65 worth of groceries and maybe a few things for Christmas stocking stuffers.  Then I will take the $65 I would have but didn't spend and either put it directly into our trip savings account or convert it to US and put it into our US trip account.  I have no problem with doing this, I'm a pretty good saver.  We are putting funds away for a family DCL cruise in 2021 and I figure our bill will be anywhere from $20,000 US to $28,000 US.  The more I save now the less I will have to come up with then.  That's good incentive to save these funds, lol.


----------



## marchingstar

tinkerone said:


> My plan is to use 50,000 points to get $65 worth of groceries and maybe a few things for Christmas stocking stuffers.  Then I will take the $65 I would have but didn't spend and either put it directly into our trip savings account or convert it to US and put it into our US trip account.  I have no problem with doing this, I'm a pretty good saver.  We are putting funds away for a family DCL cruise in 2021 and I figure our bill will be anywhere from $20,000 US to $28,000 US.  The more I save now the less I will have to come up with then.  That's good incentive to save these funds, lol.



sounds like an amazing vacation!! what’s running the tab up so high? i haven’t cruised before, so i’m wondering if i need to really bump my budget...


----------



## MermaidLagoonResident

marchingstar said:


> i definitely would!
> 
> usually, every 10000 points you redeem counts as 10$ off your bill. on these special events, the rate of return is better (and you can see from ilovetotravel’s list, the rate is best for big $ redemptions).
> 
> shoppers won’t let you redeem directly for a gift card, so you need to buy stuff equivalent or greater to the cost you want to redeem.
> 
> so for the lowest tier of the redemption event, you’d need to buy 65$ in toothbrushes, tylenol, or tide (or anything you need that doesn’t start with a t...), redeem your points for the stuff, and then pay for a 65$ gift card. it works out to the same thing, but the indirect method is the only one you can do unfortunately.
> 
> last time there was a redemption event, i stocked up on big stuff i don’t need to buy too often (toothbrush heads, for example) so i could reach 300$. for me, even though that’s the best return on points, i don’t think it’s realistic to hit that top tier regularly. it’s just more than i tend to spend at a drug store. but even 65$ for 50000 points is a better return than usual, so it’s definitely a good time to get some disney $!
> 
> i hope this helps



Thank you! 

Just to make sure I am following completely- in this case with the 50,000/$65 off, you end up with $15 extra. When redeeming do you get points on your items/does it make sense to buy your targeted promotion items?


----------



## scrappinginontario

marchingstar said:


> sounds like an amazing vacation!! what’s running the tab up so high? i haven’t cruised before, so i’m wondering if i need to really bump my budget...


Disney cruises are VERY expensive!!!  When we used to go on Disney cruises (currently just cannot justify or afford the cost) it cost us almost double what the same number of days at WDW would cost and, we were pretty cautious with our cruise expenses!

Some things to consider when saving for a Disney Cruise:
- accommodations in FL night before the cruise
- transportation to and from the port
- type of stateroom.  Even their inside staterooms are $$$
- port adventures (we normally did 1 faily inexpensive port adventure per cruise)
- daily fees per person
- additional tipping of room steward, servers, etc.  (not mandatory but I always felt I wanted to add more as the service was amazing!!)
- alcohol
- specialty dining at Palo/Remy if you choose
- photographs
- extras onboard (specialty shops for ice cream, coffee, movie snacks, etc)
- activities (BINGO, tastings, etc)
- WiFi
- Bibbidi Bobbidi Boutique and/or special Princess Teas
- gingerbread class on Christmas cruises (I believe there is a fee for these but please correct me if I'm wrong)
- participation in Fish Extenders
- magnets for stateroom door
- I'm sure there are more I can't think of that others will add....

It's amazing how all of these things add up!  Even though many are optional we did not partake in a good portion of the items above the price still added up and up and up! 

I remember being shocked when I was standing in line at Guest Services to hear a couple of families chatting (about 3 days into the cruise) saying that their CC had already been charged over $2000 since the cruise began!!  SO not the way we live or can live!!

If it helps at all, when we last did a Disney Cruise 2 years ago, the average price/day for my DD and I (she was 8 at the time) was almost $1000CDN/day once I counted in everything.  I will say I pay more as it's just the 2 of us so I need to pay for her as an adult but still, Disney Cruises are not for the faint of heart when it comes to the cost!!  (I feel they're still worth every penny but I've just had to say enough is enough as I won't go into debt for a cruise.   ...even though I'm often tempted to!!)

Anyway, I would highly recommend looking around the Disney Cruise portion of DISBoards as they are a wealth of knowledge there!  I'd much rather go in with an idea of what I might be spending than constantly be shocked at how many little things add up and up and up!!


----------



## marchingstar

scrappinginontario said:


> Disney cruises are VERY expensive!!!  When we used to go on Disney cruises (currently just cannot justify or afford the cost) it cost us almost double what the same number of days at WDW would cost and, we were pretty cautious with our cruise expenses!
> 
> Some things to consider when saving for a Disney Cruise:
> - accommodations in FL night before the cruise
> - transportation to and from the port
> - type of stateroom.  Even their inside staterooms are $$$
> - port adventures (we normally did 1 faily inexpensive port adventure per cruise)
> - daily fees per person
> - additional tipping of room steward, servers, etc.  (not mandatory but I always felt I wanted to add more as the service was amazing!!)
> - alcohol
> - specialty dining at Palo/Remy if you choose
> - photographs
> - extras onboard (specialty shops for ice cream, coffee, movie snacks, etc)
> - activities (BINGO, tastings, etc)
> - WiFi
> - Bibbidi Bobbidi Boutique and/or special Princess Teas
> - gingerbread class on Christmas cruises (I believe there is a fee for these but please correct me if I'm wrong)
> - participation in Fish Extenders
> - magnets for stateroom door
> - I'm sure there are more I can't think of that others will add....
> 
> It's amazing how all of these things add up!  Even though many are optional we did not partake in a good portion of the items above the price still added up and up and up!
> 
> I remember being shocked when I was standing in line at Guest Services to hear a couple of families chatting (about 3 days into the cruise) saying that their CC had already been charged over $2000 since the cruise began!!  SO not the way we live or can live!!
> 
> If it helps at all, when we last did a Disney Cruise 2 years ago, the average price/day for my DD and I (she was 8 at the time) was almost $1000CDN/day once I counted in everything.  I will say I pay more as it's just the 2 of us so I need to pay for her as an adult but still, Disney Cruises are not for the faint of heart when it comes to the cost!!  (I feel they're still worth every penny but I've just had to say enough is enough as I won't go into debt for a cruise.   ...even though I'm often tempted to!!)
> 
> Anyway, I would highly recommend looking around the Disney Cruise portion of DISBoards as they are a wealth of knowledge there!  I'd much rather go in with an idea of what I might be spending than constantly be shocked at how many little things add up and up and up!!



this is so incredibly helpful!! thank you!! 

i’ve never taken a cruise at all before, so it’s all new to me, and this gives me so much helpful stuff to think about. it also makes me feel even better about our decision to wait until the kiddo is a bit older and can enjoy some of the kid-specific stuff on the boats.


----------



## tinkerone

marchingstar said:


> sounds like an amazing vacation!! what’s running the tab up so high? i haven’t cruised before, so i’m wondering if i need to really bump my budget...


This will be a family vacation so we are looking at 3, possibly 4, cabins.  A low estimate for an Ocean View cabin for 2 Adults is $4,000 each and we will need one cabin with 2 adults, 1 child, so about $5200.  That right there, for 3 cabins, is $13,200 and as I mentioned, that's on the low side; could be several thousand more.  If we add in a forth cabin, as it's possible that two more family members could be joining us then add another $4000 to that or $17,200.  
Then air fair for 7 or possibly 9, $3600 on the low side to $6000.  Transfers to and from the port, $500 to $700 depending on transportation options.  Rooms for the night before our flights and possibly a night from our return flight, $1200. 
Then you can add in all the smaller things like tipping on the ship, $94.50 per person, and that might go up before then, so $660 to $850.  Food while traveling before and after cruise, maybe $900 which would be $100 p.p., might be on the low side.  Would love to have a cabana on CC which, if I could get the big one, would be about $1200.  
While there will be more that I haven't thought of or have yet to include this is just a rough draft of costs.  
So, anywhere from $20,000 to $28,000 and it's all US funds.  Yes, its a splurge however it's to celebrate my GS's 5th birthday.  We have taken our children and their children to Disney as each one hit 5.  Being that Disney is so big now we thought we might just do the cruise and maybe add a day or two before or after the cruise for the parks.  Oh, see there.  A day or two after the cruise adds another dimension to my totals.  I really need to get some more points.....


----------



## marchingstar

tinkerone said:


> This will be a family vacation so we are looking at 3, possibly 4, cabins.  A low estimate for an Ocean View cabin for 2 Adults is $4,000 each and we will need one cabin with 2 adults, 1 child, so about $5200.  That right there, for 3 cabins, is $13,200 and as I mentioned, that's on the low side; could be several thousand more.  If we add in a forth cabin, as it's possible that two more family members could be joining us then add another $4000 to that or $17,200.
> Then air fair for 7 or possibly 9, $3600 on the low side to $6000.  Transfers to and from the port, $500 to $700 depending on transportation options.  Rooms for the night before our flights and possibly a night from our return flight, $1200.
> Then you can add in all the smaller things like tipping on the ship, $94.50 per person, and that might go up before then, so $660 to $850.  Food while traveling before and after cruise, maybe $900 which would be $100 p.p., might be on the low side.  Would love to have a cabana on CC which, if I could get the big one, would be about $1200.
> While there will be more that I haven't thought of or have yet to include this is just a rough draft of costs.
> So, anywhere from $20,000 to $28,000 and it's all US funds.  Yes, its a splurge however it's to celebrate my GS's 5th birthday.  We have taken our children and their children to Disney as each one hit 5.  Being that Disney is so big now we thought we might just do the cruise and maybe add a day or two before or after the cruise for the parks.  Oh, see there.  A day or two after the cruise adds another dimension to my totals.  I really need to get some more points.....



ahh, thanks for explaining  i never remember travel party size for everyone and traveling as a couple/family with kids/extended family makes suuuuch a difference. 

i think it’s really nice that your family still vacations together, even with grown kids and grandkids. and we all splurge how/where we want/can! some people out in the larger dis community sure gave me an earful (eyeful?) about ‘wasting’ money because we took our baby at 7 months. but for me, the memories are priceless—some of the best $ i’ve ever spent!


----------



## tinkerone

marchingstar said:


> i think it’s really nice that your family still vacations together, even with grown kids and grandkids. and we all splurge how/where we want/can! some people out in the larger dis community sure gave me an earful (eyeful?) about ‘wasting’ money because we took our baby at 7 months. but for me, *the memories are priceless—some of the best $ i’ve ever spent*!


Right??  
I've been told the same but its how I choose to use my money.  I do what I can to get the best price possible however when it comes down to it I know what I want and I'm going to do it.  If I can lower the cost by using AM's or PC points I'm on it and very pleased with myself.  I once had a co-worker who said to me 'your not cheap but you sure are frugal'.  Best compliment I have ever had.  
I like to vacation with my family and since they are young and still have the mortgages we like to pick up the bill.  Course it might be payback time when we are old, broke and have to go into a home,  

You continue to travel with your child.  They may or may not remember but_ you_ will remember forever and that's what its all about.


----------



## wdwgirl1

Hi all, 
Love this thread!  Anyway- I am new to Shoppers (shop at Superstore all the time). I see the flyer runs until today. But then the other flyer doesn’t start until Saturday. Is there no flyer that covers Friday?  TIA


----------



## star72232

wdwgirl1 said:


> Hi all,
> Love this thread!  Anyway- I am new to Shoppers (shop at Superstore all the time). I see the flyer runs until today. But then the other flyer doesn’t start until Saturday. Is there no flyer that covers Friday?  TIA



That's unusual, since the flyer normally is Friday to Thursday.  The redemption event is also Friday to Sunday.  I wonder how that happened?


----------



## tinkerone

wdwgirl1 said:


> Hi all,
> Love this thread!  Anyway- I am new to Shoppers (shop at Superstore all the time). I see the flyer runs until today. But then the other flyer doesn’t start until Saturday. Is there no flyer that covers Friday?  TIA


Unfortunately no, there is nothing for Friday as far as the flyer goes.  Rexall does that as well.  I do have an offer in my PC Offers for 20x's the points for Friday but without a big sale it isn't worth my time.  Plus, its spend $75 and I don't need that much.


----------



## tinkerone

star72232 said:


> That's unusual, since the flyer normally is Friday to Thursday.  The redemption event is also Friday to Sunday.  I wonder how that happened?


I still have last weeks so I just went and double check, its Saturday to Thursday.  I think that's how they do it, its how Rexall does it most times as far as I know.
Truth is I don't always check the dates as I shop Saturdays but I will see if I can find more old Shoppers flyers and check them out.

ETA-Found this on SmartCanucks site.  It's past Shoppers flyers and they are all Sat to Thurs. 
https://flyers.smartcanucks.ca/shoppers-drug-mart-canada/page/16


----------



## star72232

tinkerone said:


> I still have last weeks so I just went and double check, its Saturday to Thursday.  I think that's how they do it, its how Rexall does it most times as far as I know.
> Truth is I don't always check the dates as I shop Saturdays but I will see if I can find more old Shoppers flyers and check them out.



It's so odd.  I wonder if they've changed in the last few months?  I never shop on Fridays, so it might just be that I didn't notice that it's never been a Friday thing!  That's so odd!


----------



## MermaidLagoonResident

got my new offers today and there is a 15x pts on $50 tomorrow at shoppers and the bonus redemption event with the 50,000 pts/ $65 off starting tomorrow for the weekend. 

I think I'll do the bonus redemption not the 15x, if I am redeeming points do I get points on the items I am purchasing or no?


----------



## tinkerone

MermaidLagoonResident said:


> got my new offers today and there is a 15x pts on $50 tomorrow at shoppers and the bonus redemption event with the 50,000 pts/ $65 off starting tomorrow for the weekend.
> 
> I think I'll do the bonus redemption not the 15x, if I am redeeming points do I get points on the items I am purchasing or no?


No, with redeeming points you do not get the 15x's however I do believe you get your targeted offers for products.  Someone can correct me if I'm wrong.  
My offer for tomorrow is 20x's if I spend $75.  Nope.


----------



## youngdeb12

MermaidLagoonResident said:


> got my new offers today and there is a 15x pts on $50 tomorrow at shoppers and the bonus redemption event with the 50,000 pts/ $65 off starting tomorrow for the weekend.
> 
> I think I'll do the bonus redemption not the 15x, if I am redeeming points do I get points on the items I am purchasing or no?



You will not get any bonus multipliers, or even the base points but you should get the points for your targeted offers.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*FINALLY have more than 3 offers! I need to make an effort to go to any of the banner stores and when all they dangled in my face was 2 different types of makeup and the odd MASSIVE threshold spend I had no desire to make the time.*


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Anyone else get this email? If so, do you think that means we're already enrolled in this trial?

We’re testing something new*
_PC Optimum_, one of Canada’s best-loved loyalty programs, was designed to personalize your shopping experience, rewarding you for the purchases you need to make every day, and making it easy for you to redeem points on a wide range of products you want. Now, for a select group of _PC Optimum_ members, we’re offering a new way to earn points, by delivering more relevant ads to you on behalf of our trusted advertisers.
This means as you browse the web or use social media you may be shown ads about products that we think will interest you, based on your previous purchases with us. This doesn’t mean you’ll see more ads, but rather the ads you see should be more relevant to you.
 And you’ll be rewarded with additional _PC Optimum_ points just for receiving these ads.


----------



## tinkerone

Donald - my hero said:


> *Anyone else get this email? If so, do you think that means we're already enrolled in this trial?
> 
> We’re testing something new*
> _PC Optimum_, one of Canada’s best-loved loyalty programs, was designed to personalize your shopping experience, rewarding you for the purchases you need to make every day, and making it easy for you to redeem points on a wide range of products you want. Now, for a select group of _PC Optimum_ members, we’re offering a new way to earn points, by delivering more relevant ads to you on behalf of our trusted advertisers.
> This means as you browse the web or use social media you may be shown ads about products that we think will interest you, based on your previous purchases with us. This doesn’t mean you’ll see more ads, but rather the ads you see should be more relevant to you.
> And you’ll be rewarded with additional _PC Optimum_ points just for receiving these ads.


Well now that's interesting.  Did you just get this now?  I wonder if these ads are videos you need to watch or just the regular 'I looked at a purse yesterday now its all over my web pages' type of ad.  Hmmmm…….
And no, I did not receive that.  Anyone else get it??


----------



## Donald - my hero

tinkerone said:


> Well now that's interesting.  Did you just get this now?  I wonder if these ads are videos you need to watch or just the regular 'I looked at a purse yesterday now its all over my web pages' type of ad.  Hmmmm…….
> And no, I did not receive that.  Anyone else get it??


*It actually came on Wednesday but this is the first time I've spent more than 10 minutes at my desk *


----------



## Micharlotte

Donald - my hero said:


> *It actually came on Wednesday but this is the first time I've spent more than 10 minutes at my desk *


I got the email a couple of months ago, but I haven't noticed anything different in my app or in my browsing.  All companies are advertising to us all the time, i'm fine with it especially if I get more points.


----------



## Donald - my hero

Micharlotte said:


> I got the email a couple of months ago, but I haven't noticed anything different in my app or in my browsing.  All companies are advertising to us all the time, i'm fine with it especially if I get more points.


*Yeah, i don't have a problem with it either --  I was actually hoping I didn't need to do anything for me to have said "sure thing go for it!" We won't know if it worked till the end of the year though *

How do I see my points?
At the end of December 2019, you'll see, in your transaction history, _PC Optimum_ points you've earned for being included in these online ad campaigns delivered to you, by us, on behalf of our trusted advertisers. You earn the points whether you've clicked on the ads or not.


----------



## youngdeb12

Donald - my hero said:


> *Anyone else get this email? If so, do you think that means we're already enrolled in this trial?
> 
> We’re testing something new*
> _PC Optimum_, one of Canada’s best-loved loyalty programs, was designed to personalize your shopping experience, rewarding you for the purchases you need to make every day, and making it easy for you to redeem points on a wide range of products you want. Now, for a select group of _PC Optimum_ members, we’re offering a new way to earn points, by delivering more relevant ads to you on behalf of our trusted advertisers.
> This means as you browse the web or use social media you may be shown ads about products that we think will interest you, based on your previous purchases with us. This doesn’t mean you’ll see more ads, but rather the ads you see should be more relevant to you.
> And you’ll be rewarded with additional _PC Optimum_ points just for receiving these ads.



I got the same email a couple of months ago as well.  If you're going to give me free points for something I hardly notice, fly atter.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

I didn't get it and I shop there all the time grrr


----------



## montrealdisneylovers

Donald - my hero said:


> *Anyone else get this email? If so, do you think that means we're already enrolled in this trial?
> 
> We’re testing something new*
> _PC Optimum_, one of Canada’s best-loved loyalty programs, was designed to personalize your shopping experience, rewarding you for the purchases you need to make every day, and making it easy for you to redeem points on a wide range of products you want. Now, for a select group of _PC Optimum_ members, we’re offering a new way to earn points, by delivering more relevant ads to you on behalf of our trusted advertisers.
> This means as you browse the web or use social media you may be shown ads about products that we think will interest you, based on your previous purchases with us. This doesn’t mean you’ll see more ads, but rather the ads you see should be more relevant to you.
> And you’ll be rewarded with additional _PC Optimum_ points just for receiving these ads.



I also got the email on Wednesday. I am a new collector (thanks to this thread!!). 

I hope we are automatically enrolled as I didn’t notice any link to opt in. Rather there seems to be a link to opt out. Guess we will see in December.


----------



## marchingstar

I stopped in at shoppers today to pick up a couple things. since i was already at 40$, i added a few cleaning products we can always use and redeemed for another 65$ gift card! 

my disney stockpile is slowly growing...now if only 2021 would get here faster!!


----------



## MermaidLagoonResident

youngdeb12 said:


> You will not get any bonus multipliers, or even the base points but you should get the points for your targeted offers.



Ok, so! I went into a shopper today with the game plan being the 50,000 pts for $65 and to get my first Disney GC "with" optimum points. I ended up after redeeming the $65 spending $74.57 ( tax plus $65 disney gc). Then after it processed the cashier told me that my target offers ( which I had done alot of my shopping around) did not earn me points because I had redeemed. I was shopping on my lunch break and didnt have time to dig into it further so I just went back to work.

While at work I was doing some math and looking at all the things I worked up the nerve to stop at a different shoppers on the way home and do some return/exchanges to get my bonus offer points and use the 15x pts offer I also had. I was thinking I'd have to do two transactions and that the system wouldnt process both the bonus redemption event and the 15x in one transaction. 

Manager at the second location was super nice and took her time with me and I expressed my appreciation to her for that. When we were working with numbers before doing any returns she didnt believe it would make much of a difference and I hadnt missed out on that many points, she thought there was the possibly of me getting 18,000 points back. Told me it was my call if I wanted to process the return and see what happened.

So at the second location I spent $54.39 and the receipt shows a total of 34,925 points. Before redeeming points today I had 134,358, I redeemed 50,000 and now I have119,298. If you take the bonus point plus the extra 15,000 for redeeming during this weekend event I received 49,925, so I think it was worth it!


----------



## youngdeb12

MermaidLagoonResident said:


> Ok, so! I went into a shopper today with the game plan being the 50,000 pts for $65 and to get my first Disney GC "with" optimum points. I ended up after redeeming the $65 spending $74.57 ( tax plus $65 disney gc). Then after it processed the cashier told me that my target offers ( which I had done alot of my shopping around) did not earn me points because I had redeemed. I was shopping on my lunch break and didnt have time to dig into it further so I just went back to work.
> 
> While at work I was doing some math and looking at all the things I worked up the nerve to stop at a different shoppers on the way home and do some return/exchanges to get my bonus offer points and use the 15x pts offer I also had. I was thinking I'd have to do two transactions and that the system wouldnt process both the bonus redemption event and the 15x in one transaction.
> 
> Manager at the second location was super nice and took her time with me and I expressed my appreciation to her for that. When we were working with numbers before doing any returns she didnt believe it would make much of a difference and I hadnt missed out on that many points, she thought there was the possibly of me getting 18,000 points back. Told me it was my call if I wanted to process the return and see what happened.
> 
> So at the second location I spent $54.39 and the receipt shows a total of 34,925 points. Before redeeming points today I had 134,358, I redeemed 50,000 and now I have119,298. If you take the bonus point plus the extra 15,000 for redeeming during this weekend event I received 49,925, so I think it was worth it!



Wow!  That's awesome.  During the last redemption event, there was also a 20X points at the same time.  I didn't even go through with the redemption thinking that I wouldn't get the 20X on my order.  I really should bite the bullet and see what happens next time.  I know there have been a few times where certain points haven't posted when I've had more than one promotion.  That's an amazing earn!


----------



## MermaidLagoonResident

youngdeb12 said:


> Wow!  That's awesome.  During the last redemption event, there was also a 20X points at the same time.  I didn't even go through with the redemption thinking that I wouldn't get the 20X on my order.  I really should bite the bullet and see what happens next time.  I know there have been a few times where certain points haven't posted when I've had more than one promotion.  That's an amazing earn!



I was just looking at the app to see what was still there for targeted offers this week and turns out one of my offers didnt process. For some reason whenever I have peppers on the list I always have to submit for missing points. I had 800 points missing from my peppers, I wasnt sure how to include the 15x in that points inquiry so I didnt bother. The missing points have now been added in and after all is said and done I received 50,725 points! Thanks Shoppers!

Yeah, for sure! You never know, could work out in your favour!


----------



## tinkerone

Just back from my Shoppers adventure.  Wanted to redeem the 50,000 points and get the 65,000 value.  No problem finding things.  Actually got a few things that were marked down so it was a bonus in that category.  When I went to pay the cash I was at would not show points for redemption.  Said the system was down so he took me to another cash where it was rescanned but that system just said wait....and wait....and wait.  So, on to the next till where the same thing happened.  Finally one of the other cashiers said her system was working so they voided all my purchases and she rekeyed everything but this time it did work so YEA!  Took a while but after tax the spend was $74.60 with an out of pocket payment of $9.60.  
Now, off to purchase $50 US before I spend that money.  Happy shopping all!


----------



## blue888

Well I'm still waiting on my missing 46000 points. I need to call again today. Everytime I check on the automated system it says still in progress. It has literally been a month, so I'm a bit annoyed.

On other news, we decided on our next vacation. I'm hoping to use points to buy groceries and then buy the Disney gift cards. Hoping to get as many as possible to ideally cover our dining plan. We did the calculations and we eat enough to make it worth it, plus it makes it more "all inclusive". My husband doesn't like thinking about money on vacation. We have 2 years to save up, so I figure we can do that.


----------



## scrappinginontario

blue888 said:


> My husband doesn't like thinking about money on vacation. We have 2 years to save up, so I figure we can do that.


  I'm the same way so like you, I save up and pay for the dining plan in before our trip.  I may not save any money but it's worth the peace of  mind not looking at prices each time we eat!


----------



## blue888

scrappinginontario said:


> I'm the same way so like you, I save up and pay for the dining plan in before our trip.  I may not save any money but it's worth the peace of  mind not looking at prices each time we eat!


 Agreed! I like to think it is all covered. Plus I can tell my kids they can pick two snacks a day. They can pick what they want, when they want and I don't have to worry about it ever.   Plus we like to have an alcoholic drink or two, so the fact that those are included make me happy, cause they are sooo pricy.


----------



## tinkerone

I'm sure everyone got the email however just in case, Loblaws is offering their PC Burgers, tons of varieties, at $12.99 and if you purchase today or tomorrow you get 6000 PC points per pack.  That's an awesome deal however just to sweeten the pot I had a 1800 points for every $9 spent offer.  
I paid with PC points, 30000 with .33 cents oop, and got back 15,600 points.  Then I purchased $25 US with the $30 I saved.  The US was a touch more but most was still free money.  I buy those burgers anyways.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

20x event Fri-Sun this weekend!


----------



## Pumpkin1172

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> 20x event Fri-Sun this weekend!


Perfect...I needed a couple of new makeup items, and can throw in a couple of grocery items to total up to 50.00


----------



## Disney Addicted

tinkerone said:


> I'm sure everyone got the email however just in case, Loblaws is offering their PC Burgers, tons of varieties, at $12.99 and if you purchase today or tomorrow you get 6000 PC points per pack.  That's an awesome deal however just to sweeten the pot I had a 1800 points for every $9 spent offer.
> I paid with PC points, 30000 with .33 cents oop, and got back 15,600 points.  Then I purchased $25 US with the $30 I saved.  The US was a touch more but most was still free money.  I buy those burgers anyways.



Thanks.  I saw the e-mail yesterday but didn't have time to go to Loblaws.  I saw your post and went.  Bought 3 packages for the weekend.  Hubby's home for 4 days straight.  He's going to BBQ at least 3 out of the 4 days!


----------



## Spotthecat

Disney Addicted said:


> Thanks.  I saw the e-mail yesterday but didn't have time to go to Loblaws.  I saw your post and went.  Bought 3 packages for the weekend.  Hubby's home for 4 days straight.  He's going to BBQ at least 3 out of the 4 days!


Hmmm...I never saw that email. It came from PC, or directly from Loblaws?? I don't really ahve any Loblaws around here, just Fortinos...


----------



## Disney Addicted

Spotthecat said:


> Hmmm...I never saw that email. It came from PC, or directly from Loblaws?? I don't really ahve any Loblaws around here, just Fortinos...



I checked my email and it came from Loblaws.


----------



## star72232

I wish the previous weeks offers didn't expire before midnight!  

I forgot to go into my app earlier in the day to save offers for this week. When I checked at 11, they had already expired.  That's annoying!  Small in the overall scheme of things, I know, but it would be nice for us to get the entire day to use/save offers.


----------



## kuhltiffany

I tried to save mine at 10:45 and they were marked as expired!



star72232 said:


> I wish the previous weeks offers didn't expire before midnight!
> 
> I forgot to go into my app earlier in the day to save offers for this week. When I checked at 11, they had already expired.  That's annoying!  Small in the overall scheme of things, I know, but it would be nice for us to get the entire day to use/save offers.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

star72232 said:


> I wish the previous weeks offers didn't expire before midnight!





kuhltiffany said:


> I tried to save mine at 10:45 and they were marked as expired!


I've had that happen as well and it is frustrating.  Now I try to do it in the afternoon at work, or right after dinner while my boys are cleaning up the dishes


----------



## youngdeb12

I don't know if they are having app issues or what, but all of my previous offers are still showing but state "EXPIRED".  Also, on Wednesday I had a spend $60 get 20X points show as a flash sale with an expiry of June 26.  I shopped and the points didn't show.  I thought it may have been messed up because I bought a GC at the same time, but when I requested the missing points they told me that I didn't have any valid offers like that.  Thankfully I took screen shots and have emailed them back and am waiting.  It would be around 18,000 points so I'm willing to fight for it.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

FYI - Joefresh.com/ca has an Optimum offer for Canada Day weekend:

Spend $100 = 30,000 pts
Spend $75 = 20,000 pts
Spend $50 = 10,000 pts


----------



## Disney Addicted

star72232 said:


> I wish the previous weeks offers didn't expire before midnight!
> 
> I forgot to go into my app earlier in the day to save offers for this week. When I checked at 11, they had already expired.  That's annoying!  Small in the overall scheme of things, I know, but it would be nice for us to get the entire day to use/save offers.





kuhltiffany said:


> I tried to save mine at 10:45 and they were marked as expired!



Well, dang.  I never knew that either!  I'm so glad I remembered to save my offers this time.  A couple of weeks back I had a Spend $100 get 10,000; plus 200 points for every $1 spent on poultry, beef and pork.  I forgot to save it and was kicking myself.

I remembered to save 4 offers yesterday so today I have the 3 meat offers back plus a spend $75 get 7,500 points.  Also offers on broccoli, cherries, onions, potatoes, ice cream, fruit bowls, and bull's eye bbq sauce.  I'll wait until Wednesday.  Our freezer will be completely empty of all meats by then.  

I used the 20x milk offer on Wednesday and it came back today as well!


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

I have my list ready to go for my Shoppers haul Saturday morning! Looks like I will get a good amount of products on sale, which is nice.  Sobeys won't be seeing me this weekend, Superstore (Loblaws) wins in the offer department this week.


----------



## tinkerone

For the first time in forever Shoppers does not have the Christie crackers and cookies on sale.  This is the very first thing on my shopping list and I shop around that so this week I will not see Shoppers unless they send a nice Tuesday offer.  
Good hunting everyone!


----------



## Pumpkin1172

I was able to hit Shopper's on Saturday...snagged 15,900 points.   I'll take that.  If I would have pushed the hubby a little bit, I probably could have taken advantage of the other offer I got again of spend 50.00 get 20x the points for yesterday.  We just wanted to get what we needed without a bazillion stops.  But was able to snag another 6300 yesterday at Superstore.  Even with the holiday and every one and their dog out shopping and several things I was wanting they were already out of stock on.  Something this store seems to be doing more and more.  Not sure if they are just not ordering correctly, or just hoping that if they are out of products you want at their prices that you will come back again ( and fill another basket and spend more money on return trip).


----------



## jelo

I gave up on AM, I just don't have enough places to shop that I can accumulate them enough. So I have been concentrating on Optimum and Petro points.
The Petro points take forever, but with all 3 of us buying gas, it will pay for 1 hotel night with itravel2000

So far this year I am up to $275 in Optimum points, we go to Disney the first week of October...then I will be Xmas shopping!! So these points will give me some $$ to get started! It's way easier for me to get these points to add quicker, between SDM, Zehrs and RCSS.


----------



## tinkerone

Wednesday reminder for everyone......save the PC offers you want for next week.


----------



## marchingstar

jelo said:


> I gave up on AM, I just don't have enough places to shop that I can accumulate them enough. So I have been concentrating on Optimum and Petro points.
> The Petro points take forever, but with all 3 of us buying gas, it will pay for 1 hotel night with itravel2000
> 
> So far this year I am up to $275 in Optimum points, we go to Disney the first week of October...then I will be Xmas shopping!! So these points will give me some $$ to get started! It's way easier for me to get these points to add quicker, between SDM, Zehrs and RCSS.



i haven’t totally given up on air miles, but in the past i put basically all my energy into them. now i split things between AM and PC points. I like the mix. 

275 is great so far! and i hope you have a great time in disney  i’ve always wanted to go in october.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

jelo said:


> I gave up on AM, I just don't have enough places to shop that I can accumulate them enough. So I have been concentrating on Optimum and Petro points.



I work both programs as well as I can.  We don't have many places here either for AM.  I get the bulk of mine at Safeway.  And honestly, this year, their offers have sucked...did you hear that Safeway!!!!!  Sucked the big one!!!!  I don't have a rexall near me.  We are starting to fuel up at Shell now.  They hubby like the way the truck runs on Shell gas compared to Costco.  So it's some extra AM for gas.  I'll take what I can get.  

I maximize the points at Shoppers when I can, and watch for their bonus days.  I just like that they give you offers based on what you would normally purchase weekly.  I do what I can when my schedule allows me to shop in various places and do the run around town.  

I like the flexibility of being able to take the free groceries - turn that around and instead of the free groceries, take out that cash- put it away into the trip fund to use towards what we want, whether we want extra tickets for an amusement part ( because I couldn't collect enough AM for them ), hotel room for a weekend get away, or towards food/meals while on holidays.  It is fun free money for me, as my bank account doesn't need to free groceries.  I budget for those...and would rather earmark the savings for something else


----------



## wdwgirl1

Hi All!  I opened up my offers this morning and have a question- hoping someone with a bit more knowledge can help me out...
I have a 20x the points offer if I spend $75. I also have- earn 20000 points if I spend $60 (both for shoppers). They both expire on the 7th. Will I earn points for both if I spend $75 or more?  Or will I just earn one of the offers?  Seems a little too good to be true that I would earn both....


----------



## marchingstar

wdwgirl1 said:


> Hi All!  I opened up my offers this morning and have a question- hoping someone with a bit more knowledge can help me out...
> I have a 20x the points offer if I spend $75. I also have- earn 20000 points if I spend $60 (both for shoppers). They both expire on the 7th. Will I earn points for both if I spend $75 or more?  Or will I just earn one of the offers?  Seems a little too good to be true that I would earn both....



i think you will get just one deal, whichever is more points.


----------



## star72232

wdwgirl1 said:


> Hi All!  I opened up my offers this morning and have a question- hoping someone with a bit more knowledge can help me out...
> I have a 20x the points offer if I spend $75. I also have- earn 20000 points if I spend $60 (both for shoppers). They both expire on the 7th. Will I earn points for both if I spend $75 or more?  Or will I just earn one of the offers?  Seems a little too good to be true that I would earn both....



You'll only earn one of them.  The system will work out the better option for you.


----------



## Disney Addicted

wdwgirl1 said:


> Hi All!  I opened up my offers this morning and have a question- hoping someone with a bit more knowledge can help me out...
> I have a 20x the points offer if I spend $75. I also have- earn 20000 points if I spend $60 (both for shoppers). They both expire on the 7th. Will I earn points for both if I spend $75 or more?  Or will I just earn one of the offers?  Seems a little too good to be true that I would earn both....



If you want to stick as close to the spend threshold as possible and best bang for your buck, I would do the Spend $60 for 20,000 points.

The "Spend $50 get 20x" gives 15,000 points (assuming you are dead on $50 or a few cents above).
So "Spend $75 get 20x" gives you 22,500 points.  That's 300 points for every $1 spent.
With "Spend $60 get 20,000 points" it works out to 333.33 points per every $1 spent.

I believe I have done the math correct.  If not, someone please tell me.


----------



## Disney Addicted

LOL  I have two offers for Shoppers.

Spend $60 get 20,000 points   OR   Spend $60 get 20X points. 

Thankfully on two different days.  If I do one of these, it will be the "Spend $60 get 20,000" as it's 2,000 more points than I'd get with Spend $60 get 20X.


----------



## CanadianPaco

So, I tried something today and I thought I’d share. Yesterday I bought groceries at No Frills and redeemed 50000 for a $50 pc gift card.

Today I purchased $30 groceries at our Zehrs  and a $50 Disney gift card.

I said I’d like to use a gift card and gave her yesterday’s card. Balance remaining was $30 to pay. We were chatting through the checkout and she says that you can’t use a gift card to pay for another gift card and yet .... I did.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Was your total purchase total larger than 50.00 that you redeemed?  My bet is yes.  When I was a cashier at No Frills, the total of the entire purchase had to be more than what you were redeeming with the points - if that makes sense.  

And yes...you can't purchase a gift card with a gift card.  You can use the cash that you would " save " by using the gift card for something else, other than groceries, and then use the savings of the gift card purchase towards the gift card...but you can't straight buy a gift card with another gift card.


----------



## CanadianPaco

Pumpkin1172 said:


> Was your total purchase total larger than 50.00 that you redeemed?  My bet is yes.  When I was a cashier at No Frills, the total of the entire purchase had to be more than what you were redeeming with the points - if that makes sense.
> 
> And yes...you can't purchase a gift card with a gift card.  You can use the cash that you would " save " by using the gift card for something else, other than groceries, and then use the savings of the gift card purchase towards the gift card...but you can't straight buy a gift card with another gift card.


But that’s just it - I was able to buy the Disney gift card using a pc gift card. $30 of groceries plus $50 g/c was $80 and I gave her the $50 pc gift card. It took and I then paid for the difference- $30.


----------



## CanadianEmily

I got slightly over $40 in PC points today!! I had a 20x points if I bought $60 or more, so I got about $100 of stuff (groceries, batteries we needed, and some other staples) and walked out with over 28,000 points. Went back again later to get 12,000 points for buying $30 or more in sunscreen. We just happened to be out of the stuff I use for my son. I got two bottles for $15.99 each, so I just barely had to go over the $30 to get 12,000 points. I'm sure I would have got those points if I got them in with my first trip, but I didn't want to risk it. I knew I would be going near a different location later in the day anyway.

Pretty proud of myself, lol.


----------



## CanadianEmily

CanadianPaco said:


> But that’s just it - I was able to buy the Disney gift card using a pc gift card. $30 of groceries plus $50 g/c was $80 and I gave her the $50 pc gift card. It took and I then paid for the difference- $30.


Interesting. I'm surprised they let you redeem points for a PC gift card. I guess in case you wanted to pass the rewards onto someone else. I wonder if you could do the same thing just by redeeming points on a larger order that includes a gift card?


----------



## marchingstar

CanadianEmily said:


> Interesting. I'm surprised they let you redeem points for a PC gift card. I guess in case you wanted to pass the rewards onto someone else. I wonder if you could do the same thing just by redeeming points on a larger order that includes a gift card?



if i’m understanding you right, that’s how lots of us redeem our points. put a shop together that’s 50$ groceries and 50$ disney gift card, redeem 50,000 points. their system takes the discount off the grocery total, our minds take it off the gift card. it works great!

I think it’s awesome and lucky that CPaco was able to redeem towards another card. I definitely wouldn’t count on it being an option long term though. My guess is the cashier was a bit confused and made a mistake.


----------



## tlcdoula

I am so excited to find this thread!!  Anything that can help me with our disney trips is great!!   I have not noticed the Disney GC at our local shoppers but I will be looking this weekend.  

I understand you can't use the points directly to purchase the cards but do I have this correct, If I spend $30 on merchandise and get a $30 disney GC and use 30,000 points I will just pay technically for the gift card plus the tax on the merchandise I get?


----------



## scrappinginontario

tlcdoula said:


> I am so excited to find this thread!!  Anything that can help me with our disney trips is great!!   I have not noticed the Disney GC at our local shoppers but I will be looking this weekend.
> 
> I understand you can't use the points directly to purchase the cards but do I have this correct, If I spend $30 on merchandise and get a $30 disney GC and use 30,000 points I will just pay technically for the gift card plus the tax on the merchandise I get?


Pretty much except, I believe they only carry $50 Disney gift cards so you need to spend at least $50 on merchandise, a $50 Disney gc then use 50,000 points and pay for the balance.


----------



## tinkerone

scrappinginontario said:


> Pretty much except, I believe they only carry $50 Disney gift cards so you need to spend at least $50 on merchandise, a $50 Disney gc then use 50,000 points and pay for the balance.


My shoppers has the loadable ones where you can put any amount on them from $25 to $500.  They are out there just sometimes tricky to find.


----------



## Micharlotte

tinkerone said:


> My shoppers has the loadable ones where you can put any amount on them from $25 to $500.  They are out there just sometimes tricky to find.


Mine does too. They used to have lots of them, but when I went in to get one the other day there were only 4 left.


----------



## marchingstar

tinkerone said:


> My shoppers has the loadable ones where you can put any amount on them from $25 to $500.  They are out there just sometimes tricky to find.



mine too! i actually have only seen the variable ones. 

the best return i’ve figured out so far is to save points for the bonus days (redeem 50,000 points for 65$ off and so on) and then get a disney card for the bonus $.


----------



## tlcdoula

scrappinginontario said:


> Pretty much except, I believe they only carry $50 Disney gift cards so you need to spend at least $50 on merchandise, a $50 Disney gc then use 50,000 points and pay for the balance.


Perfect.  I stopped before work and grabbed some stuff to get my bonus 20,000 for spending $60.   Shoppers had the Disney gc that were loadable in different denominations.   

Does Superstore also carry them??


----------



## scrappinginontario

tlcdoula said:


> Perfect.  I stopped before work and grabbed some stuff to get my bonus 20,000 for spending $60.   Shoppers had the Disney gc that were loadable in different denominations.
> 
> Does Superstore also carry them??


Personally, I have only ever found $50 Disney cards at Superstore.


----------



## Hemlock

Just wanted to share that I was able to use the Spend $60 get 20,000 points twice today. The cashier told me that it was a one time use coupon, but she scanned it anyway and it worked!  She also gave me a coupon for spend $40 get 10 000 bonus points valid for July8-12


----------



## Martini35

I live in Ottawa and there are $50 Disney gift card at my local Superstore.  They are hard to find though, they were up high on the left side of the display with the gift cards for video games.  And only on one of the display locations.  Way at the back of the store by the milk/eggs.  I  purchased $50 in groceries and the $50 Disney gift card and redeemed $50 in points.


----------



## youngdeb12

I've never had a problem redeeming points on an order where I'm also purchasing a gift card.  I've also noticed, at our local Superstore, the self-checkouts will let you purchase gift cards as well as redeem points.  I haven't gotten gutsy enough to try a purchase with only a gift card and see if it will let me redeem my points, but I've been able to redeem for purchases where the gift card amount is greater than the grocery amount.  You also can't choose how many points to redeem.  If you have more than your purchase amount it will default to redeeming the greatest amount of points to cover the purchase.


----------



## scrappinginontario

youngdeb12 said:


> I've never had a problem redeeming points on an order where I'm also purchasing a gift card.  I've also noticed, at our local Superstore, the self-checkouts will let you purchase gift cards as well as redeem points.  I haven't gotten gutsy enough to try a purchase with only a gift card and see if it will let me redeem my points, but I've been able to redeem for purchases where the gift card amount is greater than the grocery amount.  You also can't choose how many points to redeem.  If you have more than your purchase amount it will default to redeeming the greatest amount of points to cover the purchase.


Just clarifying.  At a self checkout, if I purchase $30 in groceries and a $50 gift card, how many points can you use?  At the regular checkouts I’d only be able to use 30,000 points.  I’m sure it’s the same at the self checkouts.


----------



## Disney Addicted

I just wanted to say I started a trip (pre-trip) report on the Universal boards as we leave in 7 weeks.  In it I listed everything I was able to pay for using Air Miles, PC Optimum, and survey money.  I'm so excited/happy at how much I was able to save, thereby cutting the cost of our trip.  Without those savings, there is no way we would be going to Universal in a few weeks!  Thank you to everyone for sharing all the Air Miles /  PC Optimum tips!


----------



## youngdeb12

scrappinginontario said:


> Just clarifying.  At a self checkout, if I purchase $30 in groceries and a $50 gift card, how many points can you use?  At the regular checkouts I’d only be able to use 30,000 points.  I’m sure it’s the same at the self checkouts.



At the self checkout it will let me use all of my points or the amount to cover the purchase. For example, if my purchase is $100 and I have 50000 points, I have to use 50000 points. If the purchase is $50 and I have more points than the purchase it won’t let me change the amount and makes me use 50000 points to cover the entire purchase.  It doesn’t seem to care that I’m purchasing a gift card.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Hmmmmmmm...Seems they have a loop hole in the POS   I didn't know that you could use self check out to purchase gift cards.  I thought those had to be put into the POS by a cashier lol.  

I rarely use the self checkout.  Why would I scan my own things...I don't get a discount for using the self checkout.  By not using a cashier, I am saving them money and should receive a discount for scanning my own items.  That's just my thinking  

But this is a good piece of info on a loop hole.  Now to keep it quiet, so that others don't use and and spoil it for the rest of us wanting to take advantage of this one


----------



## youngdeb12

This has only worked for me at Superstore.  The self-checkouts at Shoppers won't let me purchase gift cards.


----------



## marchingstar

youngdeb12 said:


> This has only worked for me at Superstore.  The self-checkouts at Shoppers won't let me purchase gift cards.



interesting info! i was thinking about stopping in at superstore for a couple of things this week. maybe i’ll give your plan a shot 

so just to make sure i get it: if i buy a 50$ gift card and 30$ in groceries, and i have 50,000 points on my card, i should be able to ring it all through in one transaction and redeem all my points?


----------



## scrappinginontario

Just a reminder that it's Wednesday so time to save any offers you want for next week.


----------



## tinkerone

Time to save your PC offers for next week!  I wish there was no limit as there are 6 I would like to keep.  Oh well, they always seem to send me ones I need anyways.


----------



## youngdeb12

marchingstar said:


> interesting info! i was thinking about stopping in at superstore for a couple of things this week. maybe i’ll give your plan a shot
> 
> so just to make sure i get it: if i buy a 50$ gift card and 30$ in groceries, and i have 50,000 points on my card, i should be able to ring it all through in one transaction and redeem all my points?



Yep!  But if you have 80000 points, it will only give you the option to redeem all of them, not just the 50000 to cover your card or 30000 to cover your groceries.


----------



## KatAlysmom

I haven't read thru everything here but I have a question about buying Disney gift cards at the Walmart self check outs. I went thru a self check out and bought a Disney giftcard and the employee working approached me and said my card won't work because it can only be paid for at a regular check out and they can't refund me. I have the receipt showing I paid for it. Anyone heard of this??


----------



## Disney Addicted

Well that's weird.  I'd be taking that to CS and talking with them.  I don't know if that's true but they should be making it right if it is.


----------



## Debbie

scrappinginontario said:


> Just a reminder that it's Wednesday so time to save any offers you want for next week.


Thanks for the reminder. I forgot last week (we were out of the country) so this helps!


----------



## youngdeb12

Have you checked your receipt?  Generally at the bottom it will have a confirmation that it’s been activated. I haven’t had any problems with the cards I’ve purchased through the self checkout. They’ve always worked. The shoppers self checkout won’t even let me purchase the card - it gives you an error saying you have to take it to the till. I can’t imagine e it would let you go through the whole purchase process and payment and then not actually work.


----------



## scrappinginontario

I attempted to purchase a different gc (not Disney) at the self check-outs at Walmart when I was purchasing gc’s for my daughter’s teachers.  When I attempted to scan the gc it gave me an error and I pushed the assistance button.  The cashier working the self check-outs voided my entire order and cashed me out at her special terminal.  She said that gc’s Cannot be activated/cashed out at self check-outs.  

I’m not sure if this is always the case at Walmart but it was my experience a few weeks ago.


----------



## KatAlysmom

I think a warning should be posted about giftcard if they can't be purchased there. I'm taking it to WDW and hoping for the best!


----------



## scrappinginontario

KatAlysmom said:


> I haven't read thru everything here but I have a question about buying Disney gift cards at the Walmart self check outs. I went thru a self check out and bought a Disney giftcard and the employee working approached me and said my card won't work because it can only be paid for at a regular check out and they can't refund me. I have the receipt showing I paid for it. Anyone heard of this??





KatAlysmom said:


> I think a warning should be posted about giftcard if they can't be purchased there. I'm taking it to WDW and hoping for the best!


I wouldn’t have left the store without confirming with Customer Service that it had been activated.  There isn’t a thing Disney can do when you get there if it isn’t activated.  Walmart is the one with your money if the card did not activate, not Disney.

You can check the balance if a card yourself.  There are instructions on the back of it on how to do this.  

If it shows a zero balance I’d be heading to Walmart with my card and receipt ASAP to ensure it either gets activated or you get a refund.


----------



## Disney Addicted

scrappinginontario said:


> I wouldn’t have left the store without confirming with Customer Service that it had been activated.  There isn’t a thing Disney can do when you get there if it isn’t activated.  Walmart is the one with your money if the card did not activate, not Disney.
> 
> You can check the balance if a card yourself.  There are instructions on the back of it on how to do this.
> 
> If it shows a zero balance I’d be heading to Walmart with my card and receipt ASAP to ensure it either gets activated or you get a refund.



Yes - this!  Don't take a chance.


----------



## tinkerone

I got the Milk offer!!


----------



## Disney Addicted

I got the milk offer again as well.  We need milk so I'm happy.

The APP shows tomorrow I can get 20X on $50+ at Shoppers.  However, when I check-out the flyers on Smart Cancuk, there is NO flyer with July 12th's date on it.  The current one says it ends today.  The new one says it starts on the 13th.    That's annoying! I thought I might go since we need a few basic items but I can't get an idea of how much items will cost.


----------



## scrappinginontario

Disney Addicted said:


> I got the milk offer again as well.  We need milk so I'm happy.
> 
> The APP shows tomorrow I can get 20X on $50+ at Shoppers.  However, when I check-out the flyers on Smart Cancuk, there is NO flyer with July 12th's date on it.  The current one says it ends today.  The new one says it starts on the 13th.    That's annoying! I thought I might go since we need a few basic items but I can't get an idea of how much items will cost.


I was excited this morning when I received a 15x for spending just $30....but only until I realized it was only good tomorrow (Friday) and Shoppers does not have flyers on Fridays.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*URGH! Back to only have 6 offers, plus the stupid threshold spend that I'll NEVER make, come on -- I've never spent over $40 at Shoppers and they want me to spend $80, what gives???*


----------



## scrappinginontario

tinkerone said:


> I got the Milk offer!!


Can you please remind me what the milk offer is?  I'm trying to decide if it's worth going out of my way to purchase milk at Shoppers for a few weeks in hopes of getting the offer.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

youngdeb12 said:


> Have you checked your receipt? Generally at the bottom it will have a confirmation that it’s been activated. I haven’t had any problems with the cards I’ve purchased through the self checkout. They’ve always worked. The shoppers self checkout won’t even let me purchase the card - it gives you an error saying you have to take it to the till. I can’t imagine e it would let you go through the whole purchase process and payment and then not actually work.





scrappinginontario said:


> . She said that gc’s Cannot be activated/cashed out at self check-outs.




I know that at Safeway they have signs at the self checkout stating that all gift cards can't be purchased there and need a cashier, so I'm assuming walmart and Shoppers would be similar with others stating that as well.  I have always just taken my gift card purchases to a cashier that way if there is any trouble with the card, I have the receipt to prove I had paid for it when it was scanned through a cashier.  I had a Visa GC I bought for the daughter one time not work.  I had purchased it from Safeway at a cashier, and it was a pain in the butt to get rectified.  

This might be a loop hole at Superstore and their self checkout.


----------



## tinkerone

scrappinginontario said:


> Can you please remind me what the milk offer is?  I'm trying to decide if it's worth going out of my way to purchase milk at Shoppers for a few weeks in hopes of getting the offer.


The milk offer is 20X's the points.  I usually get about $1.25 or so on this offer if I only buy one bag.  Buy more, get more.  


Disney Addicted said:


> I got the milk offer again as well.  We need milk so I'm happy.
> 
> The APP shows tomorrow I can get 20X on $50+ at Shoppers.  However, when I check-out the flyers on Smart Cancuk, there is NO flyer with July 12th's date on it.  The current one says it ends today.  The new one says it starts on the 13th.    That's annoying! I thought I might go since we need a few basic items but I can't get an idea of how much items will cost.


I have the flyer in front of me.  They have a 20 Xs offer for $50 shop Saturday with get an extra 5000 if you use your optimum Mastercard.  That's a win for me.  They have their usual 1 day sale items, crackers cookeis that sort of thing so I would not bother with your shop till Saturday if you can help it.  
Also, with the milk offer, I usually buy that through the week as you only get the 20xs offer on one of the deals and not both if you buy the milk with your $50 shop.


----------



## tlcdoula

I checked my offers and I have 16 different ones.  One is get 10,000 points at shoppers when you spend $50 or more, and I also got that same offer for Superstore.

Then a 2000 point one for esso gas on min of $20 on fuel.  

With the grocery item offers does it matter if I purchase them at Shoppers or at Superstore?   and do those offers work as part of the spend $50 or more for the 10,000 points?

sorry for all the questions... just trying to maximize my points to cash in before we leave in a few weeks.


----------



## Donald - my hero

tlcdoula said:


> I checked my offers and I have 16 different ones.  One is get 10,000 points at shoppers when you spend $50 or more, and I also got that same offer for Superstore.
> 
> Then a 2000 point one for esso gas on min of $20 on fuel.
> 
> With the grocery item offers does it matter if I purchase them at Shoppers or at Superstore?   and do those offers work as part of the spend $50 or more for the 10,000 points?
> 
> sorry for all the questions... just trying to maximize my points to cash in before we leave in a few weeks.


*I don't know a bunch about this programme BUT I can answer a couple of them! If you open the offers you will see some of the terms ..the threshold offers often have this wording on them .. only good at a specific store
The product offers say they are good at any of the stores:

SO ... yes product offers are good everywhere

ETA -- based on answer below I guess combining offers is a YMMV type of thing?*


----------



## tinkerone

tlcdoula said:


> One is get 10,000 points at shoppers when you spend $50 or more, and I also got that same offer for Superstore.
> With the grocery item offers does it matter if I purchase them at Shoppers or at Superstore?   *and do those offers work as part of the spend $50 or more for the 10,000 points*?
> 
> sorry for all the questions... just trying to maximize my points to cash in before we leave in a few weeks.





Donald - my hero said:


> *I don't know a bunch about this programme BUT I can answer a couple of them! If you open the offers you will see some of the terms ..the threshold offers often have this wording on them .. can't be combined & only good at a specific store
> View attachment 416450The product offers say they are good at any of the stores:View attachment 416451
> 
> SO ... yes product offers are good everywhere but* NO they won''t combine with threshold spends*.*


They do combine with the 20X's bonus at Shoppers so not sure if that is just written to protect themselves or if there is something else going on.  When I get offers from Loblaws as a special and I have an offer for that product they both combine as well.  The Shoppers offer is specific to Shoppers but you should be able to add your targeted offers to your spend offer there.  
This could be a YMMV situation but I think they would stack.


----------



## Donald - my hero

tinkerone said:


> They do combine with the 20X's bonus at Shoppers so not sure if that is just written to protect themselves or if there is something else going on.  When I get offers from Loblaws as a special and I have an offer for that product they both combine as well.  The Shoppers offer is specific to Shoppers but you should be able to add your targeted offers to your spend offer there.
> This could be a YMMV situation but I think they would stack.


*I did say I have trouble with this whole programme (and they keep messing up my offers providing me with no incentive to LEARN it   ) .. so removed the concrete-ish answer about the combining. I rarely meet any of the thresholds so I really have zero idea!*


----------



## tinkerone

Donald - my hero said:


> *I did say I have trouble with this whole programme (and they keep messing up my offers providing me with no incentive to LEARN it   ) .. so removed the concrete-ish answer about the combining. I rarely meet any of the thresholds so I really have zero idea!*


I can't understand why the rest of us get so many offers and you get so few.  Own up, how did you piss them off??  Lol.


----------



## Donald - my hero

tinkerone said:


> I can't understand why the rest of us get so many offers and you get so few.  Own up, how did you piss them off??  Lol.


*Oh perhaps it's this ......and they're punishing me for not being loyal   *


----------



## juniorbugman

Donald - my hero said:


> *Oh perhaps it's this ......and they're punishing me for not being loyal  *
> View attachment 416497


I know when I hadn't shopped at either Shoppers or Superstore for awhile my offers were almost nil but as soon I started shopping there periodically then I got lots of offers.  I have 4 that I keep getting that I keep pushing to the next week until I need them or they are on sale.  I had an offer for Red Rose tea that I actually used at the shoppers in Haliburton On but it still showed up on my offers so I immediately pushed it to the next week.  
So I guess they do punish us for not be loyal to them.


----------



## mort1331

I at a minimum have 12-16 every week. But have never got the milk deal. I have my own milk deal. Kawartha Dairy has a store in Newmarket. By one tub of Ice Cream ($6) get the milk for $2.50. Cant beat that deal. And the ice cream is great. Keeps us coming back.


----------



## Iralyn

No Frills has a good deal on Excel Multipack (4) gum....$2.97 per pack plus 2,000 PC points.  Only good for Friday and Saturday.


----------



## me_minnie_me

Iralyn said:


> No Frills has a good deal on Excel Multipack (4) gum....$2.97 per pack plus 2,000 PC points.  Only good for Friday and Saturday.


It actually got extended to Sunday due a system glitch on PC Optimum side.  Cashiers had to manually award points today.


----------



## tinkerone

Just finished my shop.  Spent 50.78 and received 21400 points.  Add to that the 5000 points for using my PC MC and my return is over 50%.  I like!  I don't often use the PC MC but its so good for days like today.  
I sent off a missing points for an additional 800 points for a cookie offer that didn't go through as well.  
Good hunting everyone!


----------



## Disney Addicted

Spent $54.91 pre-tax and received 16,200 points.


----------



## Debbie

Are the offers for food good at Shoppers as well as all the grocery stores?


----------



## marchingstar

Debbie said:


> Are the offers for food good at Shoppers as well as all the grocery stores?



yes! unless they say specifically that they aren’t. some will say “shoppers exclusive” at the top.


----------



## Debbie

marchingstar said:


> yes! unless they say specifically that they aren’t. some will say “shoppers exclusive” at the top.


Thanks, I knew that Shoppers had exclusive deals, but was unsure about the groceries the other way.


----------



## mort1331

Wife went to shoppers without me, rookie...lol. spent $77 came home with 20400. Short about 6000. did not get the 5000 for paying with MC, which she did, so sent off missing points request.
She said there was more to buy but didnt want to go to much over the |$50mark. I rolled my eyes and said, we get 20x for the whole thing not just the $50 so if there was more we should have bought them.
Her response, ok lets go get more. roll more eyes, no Dear it is a one buy shot, cant do again until next offer.
Shes learning and at least waiting now till the offers, she used to just spend and I would asked , could you not have waited for 2 days when the special is on.
So not just the husbands out there.


----------



## Disney Addicted

I goofed.  Ugh.  My husband & I stopped in Loblaws quickly to grab cheese to make mac & cheese tonight.  I had already decided to come back on Monday to hit up my offers, so I ignored my list.  We decided to grab a can of Aylmer accent tomates for the mac & cheese.  I completely forgot the key word here, "Aylmer".  I had a 200 pts for every $1 spent on Aylmer canned tomatoes that I was going to use for the large cans.  I make spaghetti sauce from them and Loblaws has them on sale for .99 cents.  I would have grabbed 10 cans.  I didn't realize until I saw 200 points on the receipt for the accent tomatoes.  Darn it.  I lost $2 on something I need to purchase.


----------



## tinkerone

mort1331 said:


> Wife went to shoppers without me, rookie...lol. spent $77 came home with 20400. Short about 6000. *did not get the 5000 for paying with MC, which she did, so sent off missing points request.*


I have sent for the 5000 missing points for using my PCMC twice now.  Received them both times but it wasn't until the second time that I noticed that the 5000 points actually post separately and because of this I got them twice.  Keep your eyes open, you may just find the same.  They post with this date but not till a few days later.  It will be a good bonus if you get them twice as well.


----------



## Days In the Sun

mort1331 said:


> Wife went to shoppers without me, rookie...lol. spent $77 came home with 20400. Short about 6000. did not get the 5000 for paying with MC, which she did, so sent off missing points request.
> She said there was more to buy but didnt want to go to much over the |$50mark. I rolled my eyes and said, we get 20x for the whole thing not just the $50 so if there was more we should have bought them.
> Her response, ok lets go get more. roll more eyes, no Dear it is a one buy shot, cant do again until next offer.
> Shes learning and at least waiting now till the offers, she used to just spend and I would asked , could you not have waited for 2 days when the special is on.
> So not just the husbands out there.



5000 points are usually awarded by Tuesday or Wednesday.


----------



## Days In the Sun

Disney Addicted said:


> I goofed.  Ugh.  My husband & I stopped in Loblaws quickly to grab cheese to make mac & cheese tonight.  I had already decided to come back on Monday to hit up my offers, so I ignored my list.  We decided to grab a can of Aylmer accent tomates for the mac & cheese.  I completely forgot the key word here, "Aylmer".  I had a 200 pts for every $1 spent on Aylmer canned tomatoes that I was going to use for the large cans.  I make spaghetti sauce from them and Loblaws has them on sale for .99 cents.  I would have grabbed 10 cans.  I didn't realize until I saw 200 points on the receipt for the accent tomatoes.  Darn it.  I lost $2 on something I need to purchase.



I've done that a couple of times, it's those last minute purchases when you are in a hurry.  The only good thing is you'll likely get the offer again soon since you purchased it.


----------



## Days In the Sun

I shopped Saturday for the 5000 bonus.  It was a good shop but I went too late and they were out of a few things that I had saved personal offers for.  I often shop late without a problem, lesson learned for next time.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Missed the sale the sale this weekend as we were at the lake with the dd, son in law and the boys.  I do see another personal offer for spend 75 get 20x the points.  I have a few things I'm needing, and can probably hold off until Wednesday to get them.  I should be able to hit that threshold this shop.  I'm needing some more $$$ facial items again...so I guess I will maximinze my earnings if I want the spend some $$$ on new face moisturizer.  This darn aging this gets expensive some days


----------



## marchingstar

i had a great shoppers trip today!

i spent 61.59 pretax, earned 32000 points (a mix of instore offers, digital offers, and the tuesday coupon), and saved 20$!! 

the cashier at my location knows me and knows i collect points pretty well. but even she was surprised with the combined savings and points.


----------



## tinkerone

mort1331 said:


> Short about 6000. did not get the 5000 for paying with MC, which she did, so *sent off missing points request*.


Have you heard back?


----------



## tinkerone

It's Wednesday.  Time to save your offers!  
I woke up thinking it was Thursday and cursed myself all the way to my calendar.  So glad I was wrong.


----------



## tlcdoula

tinkerone said:


> It's Wednesday.  Time to save your offers!
> I woke up thinking it was Thursday and cursed myself all the way to my calendar.  So glad I was wrong.


 I went in to try to save a couple of offers for next week but the option to save is greyed out.  anyone know why?


----------



## scrappinginontario

tlcdoula said:


> I went in to try to save a couple of offers for next week but the option to save is greyed out.  anyone know why?


Did you possibly use those offers earlier this week?  I was able to save offers for next week after @tinkerone posted the reminder to save.


----------



## marchingstar

tlcdoula said:


> I went in to try to save a couple of offers for next week but the option to save is greyed out.  anyone know why?



some options are limited time only. maybe you’re looking at those? i have a gillette one, for example, that’s not saveable.


----------



## tlcdoula

marchingstar said:


> some options are limited time only. maybe you’re looking at those? i have a gillette one, for example, that’s not saveable.


Maybe that is it... I was looking at all the grocery ones I have 11 of them and none of them are savable.  I have used all the ones from shoppers and superstore for spend so much get 20,000 points etc..


----------



## marchingstar

tlcdoula said:


> Maybe that is it... I was looking at all the grocery ones I have 11 of them and none of them are savable.  I have used all the ones from shoppers and superstore for spend so much get 20,000 points etc..



hmm it’s weird that none of yours will save. maybe email customer service?


----------



## jcourtney

Does anybody know how this works? Today I have the "spend $50 get 20x the points" deal. I also have over $50 worth of points that I am hoping to use to buy a Disney gift card (if I can find one) using the trick where you buy $50 worth of stuff and a $50 gift card at the same time. Can I do both these things at the same time? Would I be able to buy $50 worth of stuff, a $50 gift card, redeem 50,000 points AND still get 20x the points on the stuff I bought? Or would redeeming my points make my 20x offer not work?


----------



## Disney Addicted

jcourtney said:


> Does anybody know how this works? Today I have the "spend $50 get 20x the points" deal. I also have over $50 worth of points that I am hoping to use to buy a Disney gift card (if I can find one) using the trick where you buy $50 worth of stuff and a $50 gift card at the same time. Can I do both these things at the same time? Would I be able to buy $50 worth of stuff, a $50 gift card, redeem 50,000 points AND still get 20x the points on the stuff I bought? Or would redeeming my points make my 20x offer not work?



I can't see why that would not work as long as you make sure your total spend (pre-tax) is still $50+ *AFTER *redeeming 50,000 points. I believe if your total spend drops under $50 when you redeem, you don't get the 20X points.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

If it were me...I would be doing separate transactions.  *You can't redeem points plus get your bonus 20X the points *- even if your purchase is more than you redeem.

If it was me, I would be going through a cashier checkout with my regular purchase to get your 20X the points.  I would go take my items out to the vehicle.  Go back into the store and get a giftcard - go to self serve checkout and use your points to then purchase the gift card.

Edited to say that there is a loophole at the self checkout that will let you use your points to purchase giftcards.  Someone had mentioned this on earlier pages.  It might be an extra 5 minutes of time, but I wouldn't chance NOT getting the 20X the points with your purchase.  I would do the separate transactions to save myself the headache of having to do a missing points claim only to find out that they don't give the bonus points when you redeem points in a transaction.


----------



## jcourtney

Pumpkin1172 said:


> If it were me...I would be doing separate transactions.  *You can't redeem points plus get your bonus 20X the points *- even if your purchase is more than you redeem.
> 
> If it was me, I would be going through a cashier checkout with my regular purchase to get your 20X the points.  I would go take my items out to the vehicle.  Go back into the store and get a giftcard - go to self serve checkout and use your points to then purchase the gift card.
> 
> Edited to say that there is a loophole at the self checkout that will let you use your points to purchase giftcards.  Someone had mentioned this on earlier pages.  It might be an extra 5 minutes of time, but I wouldn't chance NOT getting the 20X the points with your purchase.  I would do the separate transactions to save myself the headache of having to do a missing points claim only to find out that they don't give the bonus points when you redeem points in a transaction.



Oh! I did not know about the self-checkout loophole. Now to find a shoppers that has self-checkout kiosks AND Disney gift cards...that might be tricky


----------



## tinkerone

jcourtney said:


> Does anybody know how this works? Today I have the "spend $50 get 20x the points" deal. I also have over $50 worth of points that I am hoping to use to buy a Disney gift card (if I can find one) using the trick where you buy $50 worth of stuff and a $50 gift card at the same time. Can I do both these things at the same time? Would I be able to buy $50 worth of stuff, a $50 gift card, redeem 50,000 points AND still get 20x the points on the stuff I bought? Or would redeeming my points make my 20x offer not work?


I don't believe you can combine the two offers however please come back and let us know how you make out.  Things are always changing so who knows....

I thought I had read that you couldn't purchase gift cards at self check outs?  Hmmmm.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

tinkerone said:


> I thought I had read that you couldn't purchase gift cards at self check outs? Hmmmm.



I thought so as well.  I know at the Safeway there is a sign at self checkout stating that.  So i just assumed it would be the same way everywhere.  I will still go to a cashier to get my gift cards.   But that's not me.  I rarely use self checkout as the store doesn't give me a discount to use the self scanning checkouts - so why would I scan and bag my own purchase when they are paying cashiers to make sure that everything is scanned and put correctly into their systems.    Again...that's just me


----------



## tlcdoula

tinkerone said:


> I don't believe you can combine the two offers however please come back and let us know how you make out.  Things are always changing so who knows....
> 
> I thought I had read that you couldn't purchase gift cards at self check outs?  Hmmmm.



I want to purchase a couple extra gift cards before we go I will try the self check out with one and see if it works or not.  If not worst case I will have to got the customer service desk to get them to fix it.  I will try to get there Sunday to do it.


----------



## Disney Addicted

Pumpkin1172 said:


> If it were me...I would be doing separate transactions.  *You can't redeem points plus get your bonus 20X the points *- even if your purchase is more than you redeem.
> 
> If it was me, I would be going through a cashier checkout with my regular purchase to get your 20X the points.  I would go take my items out to the vehicle.  Go back into the store and get a giftcard - go to self serve checkout and use your points to then purchase the gift card.
> 
> Edited to say that there is a loophole at the self checkout that will let you use your points to purchase giftcards.  Someone had mentioned this on earlier pages.  It might be an extra 5 minutes of time, but I wouldn't chance NOT getting the 20X the points with your purchase.  I would do the separate transactions to save myself the headache of having to do a missing points claim only to find out that they don't give the bonus points when you redeem points in a transaction.



Thanks for the heads-up.  Great to know you can use points on self-checkout to get gift cards!


----------



## youngdeb12

You can't purchase gift cards at the Shoppers self-checkouts.  It's only worked for me at Superstore.  You have to go through a cashier at Shoppers, and the cashier likely won't let you redeem directly for the gift card


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Thank you for the correction!!!!!!!!!!!    I"m sorry for giving the wrong information.  I guess next time I should go back and read first    lol



youngdeb12 said:


> You can't purchase gift cards at the Shoppers self-checkouts. It's only worked for me at Superstore. You have to go through a cashier at Shoppers, and the cashier likely won't let you redeem directly for the gift card


----------



## Pumpkin1172

jcourtney said:


> Oh! I did not know about the self-checkout loophole. Now to find a shoppers that has self-checkout kiosks AND Disney gift cards...that might be tricky





tlcdoula said:


> I want to purchase a couple extra gift cards before we go I will try the self check out with one and see if it works or not. If not worst case I will have to got the customer service desk to get them to fix it. I will try to get there Sunday to do it.





Disney Addicted said:


> Thanks for the heads-up. Great to know you can use points on self-checkout to get gift cards!



I gave the wrong information...it was Superstore where the loophole is...NOT Shopper's


----------



## Donald - my hero

Pumpkin1172 said:


> Thank you for the correction!!!!!!!!!!!    I"m sorry for giving the wrong information.  I guess next time I should go back and read first    lol





Pumpkin1172 said:


> I gave the wrong information...it was Superstore where the loophole is...NOT Shopper's



*Me ALL.THE.TIME! I can trip over my own feet because I'm 5 steps ahead of myself and the same happens when I'm talking/typing. I do my best to wait before i hit the "reply/send/respond" button and re-read but I get caught far too often !*


----------



## tinkerone

Donald - my hero said:


> *Me ALL.THE.TIME! I can trip over my own feet because I'm 5 steps ahead of myself and the same happens when I'm talking/typing. I do my best to wait before i hit the "reply/send/respond" button and re-read but I get caught far too often !*





Donald - my hero said:


> *Me ALL.THE.TIME! I can trip over my own feet because I'm 5 steps ahead of myself and the same happens when I'm talking/typing. I do my best to wait before i hit the "reply/send/respond" button and re-read but I get caught far too often !*


I seldom question your information.  Your amazing!


----------



## Silvermist999

I just read that there is a PC Optimum flash offer of 15,000 PC points for combined total spend of $100 on select gift cards at Zehrs/Independent Grocers/Loblaws - Toys R Us, Keg, Wayspa, Winners, Marshall’s, Spotify, Home Sense, Uber.  Look for signage in store to make sure the offer is valid there. I’m going to drop by after I get home from work to pick up a few TRU ones for upcoming bday gifts.


----------



## tlcdoula

Silvermist999 said:


> I just read that there is a PC Optimum flash offer of 15,000 PC points for combined total spend of $100 on select gift cards at Zehrs/Independent Grocers/Loblaws - Toys R Us, Keg, Wayspa, Winners, Marshall’s, Spotify, Home Sense, Uber.  Look for signage in store to make sure the offer is valid there. I’m going to drop by after I get home from work to pick up a few TRU ones for upcoming bday gifts.


Do you think this is an offer at shoppers?  That is the only close stop I can make between jobs today lol


----------



## Silvermist999

tlcdoula said:


> Do you think this is an offer at shoppers?  That is the only close stop I can make between jobs today lol



I just called RCSS near my house, and they don’t have this offer. So it’s not all stores. Maybe call Shoppers to check?  I’m still on the Go train, too many eavesdroppers, lol.


----------



## tinkerone

The offer was exclusive to Loblaws and only on the 16 and 17.  





​
 



​

Participating gift cards include: The Keg Steakhouse + Bar, Toys“R”Us, Winners, HomeSense, Marshalls, Uber, Spotify, and/or WaySpa ​





​


----------



## Days In the Sun

PC Financial bonus 5000 points when you spend $50 at SDM from Saturday July 13 now posted, always says Esso on mine:


----------



## tinkerone

I have 24 food offers.  Never had so many before.  Could be a good week as most of them are usable.


----------



## Disney Addicted

I have a get 8,000 points when you spend $30 today.  

The flyer shows colgate mouthwash with 2,000 points attached.  If that is part of my $30 spend, will I get both?  I'm always confused with Shoppers.  I know two WUS offers won't stack, but what about these type of points attached to products in their flyer?


----------



## Spotthecat

Yes, those will stack.


----------



## Disney Addicted

Thanks!


----------



## marchingstar

Disney Addicted said:


> I have a get 8,000 points when you spend $30 today.
> 
> The flyer shows colgate mouthwash with 2,000 points attached.  If that is part of my $30 spend, will I get both?  I'm always confused with Shoppers.  I know two WUS offers won't stack, but what about these type of points attached to products in their flyer?



just pointing out too: this offer is 8000 points for every 30$, which is different wording than usual. you should be able to get 16000 for 60$ and so on.


----------



## scrappinginontario

Disney Addicted said:


> I have a get 8,000 points when you spend $30 today.
> 
> The flyer shows colgate mouthwash with 2,000 points attached.  If that is part of my $30 spend, will I get both?  I'm always confused with Shoppers.  I know two WUS offers won't stack, but what about these type of points attached to products in their flyer?


Thanks for pointing this out as I realized I had it too.  I've just made my list of things to purchase tonight.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*And once more in the realm of "you have got to be kidding me" I just had a threshold offer pop up (now remember i do most of my shopping at Metro & Rexall, shoppers might be a $30 spend if i push it!) I ONLY need to spend $200 to get 50,000 points   *


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Donald - my hero said:


> And once more in the realm of "you have got to be kidding me" I just had a threshold offer pop up (now remember i do most of my shopping at Metro & Rexall, shoppers might be a $30 spend if i push it!) I ONLY need to spend $200 to get 50,000 points



WHAT!!!!!  Omg...why would they give you that offer?  I wonder if somehow your email is linked to a different account.  They base offers on what you purchase. history.  Something just doesn't add up for that!!!!!

If I'm remembering correctly, that was an instore offer for Superstore.  Or maybe online through the beauty boutique.


----------



## Disney Addicted

Disney Addicted said:


> I have a get 8,000 points when you spend $30 today.
> 
> The flyer shows colgate mouthwash with 2,000 points attached.  If that is part of my $30 spend, will I get both?  I'm always confused with Shoppers.  I know two WUS offers won't stack, but what about these type of points attached to products in their flyer?





Spotthecat said:


> Yes, those will stack.



It worked.  I just came back.  Thanks again.



marchingstar said:


> just pointing out too: this offer is 8000 points for every 30$, which is different wording than usual. you should be able to get 16000 for 60$ and so on.



I didn't notice.  Thanks for pointing that out.


----------



## Donald - my hero

Pumpkin1172 said:


> WHAT!!!!!  Omg...why would they give you that offer?  I wonder if somehow your email is linked to a different account.  They base offers on what you purchase. history.  Something just doesn't add up for that!!!!!
> 
> If I'm remembering correctly, that was an instore offer for Superstore.  Or maybe online through the beauty boutique.


*Yeah, I thought the same thing and looked into it with them and their answer was almost better than the actual offer (can't seem to locate the sarcasm font here ) On occasion they try to offer different incentives to encourage less active members to shop more frequently. My response didn't go over with them very well either but it did net me 1,000 "here shut-up please" points . I said if you want me to shop then you need to make my threshold spend UNDER what my usual transactions are not 5 or 6 times that amount. The agent pointed out that i would be  getting the equivalent of $50 in points and i asked if he could see me account and notice that i never even spend that much. 

Side note that at least my actual product offers made sense this week and I've already saved the ones I will actually use.*


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Alright all you PC Optimum gurus, help a Duck out please! Just noticed on FB that there is a bonus redemption weekend coming up and I need some very clear instructions on how to work this to my benefit (i can do AM math in my sleep and work magic with that rewards programme but this one continues to baffle me  )


I have enough point to do the middle option in the example, so does that mean I pick up $140 worth of stuff (assuming i can actually FIND that much ) grab a loadable Disney Gift Card and ask to have $140 put on it? or however much i want so long as it doesn't exceed my actual purchases?? 

Will I earn points on items that are either on the shelf or loaded to my card (I'm crossing my fingers I actually GET some this week ) or is this just a case of redeeming points?*


----------



## marchingstar

Donald - my hero said:


> *Alright all you PC Optimum gurus, help a Duck out please! Just noticed on FB that there is a bonus redemption weekend coming up and I need some very clear instructions on how to work this to my benefit (i can do AM math in my sleep and work magic with that rewards programme but this one continues to baffle me  )
> View attachment 419649
> 
> I have enough point to do the middle option in the example, so does that mean I pick up $140 worth of stuff (assuming i can actually FIND that much ) grab a loadable Disney Gift Card and ask to have $140 put on it? or however much i want so long as it doesn't exceed my actual purchases??
> 
> Will I earn points on items that are either on the shelf or loaded to my card (I'm crossing my fingers I actually GET some this week ) or is this just a case of redeeming points?*



yay these events are the best!

yes, you’re on the right track. spending that much $ at the drug store takes planning! here’s some suggestions:
- stock up on vitamins/medicine you like to have around and that has a long expiry
- toothbrush heads if you use fancy toothbrushes
- razors/razor heads
- sunscreen (check expiry dates though—at this point in the year I would be thinking about next summer. Or if I were The Duck, a Disney trip!!)
- some shoppers have good electronics sections. Headphones, video games, DVDs, etc)
- not big ticket items, but it can help to add some basic grocery items to your cart
- fertility-related products (pregnancy tests, ovulation tests...this is more general info for anyone else who is reading!)

like with AM cash miles, your pre-tax total has to be 140$ before the gift card. some cashiers will let you put it all in one transaction, others will make you split it into 2. either way, redeem 100000 points for 140$ worth of stuff, then buy a 140$ gift card. i know some stuff is more expensive at shoppers, so you could always offset extra $ you have to spend by getting a lower $ gift card. 

as for points...you should earn any specific targeted offers or bonus points on specific products. you won’t earn multipliers (like 20x the points if you spend 50$). 

phew. make sense? let me know, because the kiddo is napping so i have lots of time to explain more


----------



## tinkerone

Donald - my hero said:


> *Alright all you PC Optimum gurus, help a Duck out please! Just noticed on FB that there is a bonus redemption weekend coming up and I need some very clear instructions on how to work this to my benefit (i can do AM math in my sleep and work magic with that rewards programme but this one continues to baffle me  )
> View attachment 419649
> 
> I have enough point to do the middle option in the example, so does that mean I pick up $140 worth of stuff (assuming i can actually FIND that much ) grab a loadable Disney Gift Card and ask to have $140 put on it? or however much i want so long as it doesn't exceed my actual purchases??
> 
> Will I earn points on items that are either on the shelf or loaded to my card (I'm crossing my fingers I actually GET some this week ) or is this just a case of redeeming points?*


Marchingstar did an amazing job answering your question but I just wanted to highlight one thing she said.  The purchase has to be *pre-tax*.  If it's not it will take you down to the next level promo.  I made a purchase that was $299, after tax it was something like $349.  I tried to use the 200,000 but it wouldn't take.  Took a few minutes for the clerk and myself to realize I needed to add $1.  That chocolate bar was good, lol.  
So yes, make sure its a *pre-tax* total of $65/$140/$300.


----------



## marchingstar

tinkerone said:


> Marchingstar did an amazing job answering your question but I just wanted to highlight one thing she said.  The purchase has to be *pre-tax*.  If it's not it will take you down to the next level promo.  I made a purchase that was $299, after tax it was something like $349.  I tried to use the 200,000 but it wouldn't take.  Took a few minutes for the clerk and myself to realize I needed to add $1.  That chocolate bar was good, lol.
> So yes, make sure its a *pre-tax* total of $65/$140/$300.



how frustrating it would be to come up 1$ short!

edited to say: i just checked my account and i i have 95000 points.  So close! I think i’ll just keep saving up and wait for the next bonus event.


----------



## Disney Addicted

Regarding the pre-tax, not only check that it's $140 but ask the Cashier to press whatever button she needs to press to verify the FINAL pre-tax!  I know that sounds strange but I don't know the terms and I'm trying to explain it.  Whenever items are "on sale", the till does not "remove" the savings until AFTER the Cashier presses something on the till.

EG:  Cashier scans everything and the pre-tax balance shows $140.59 but a particular item was on sale 2/$5 instead of $3 each.  The till will have rang those two items in at $3 each.  The till does not adjust the savings until she presses whatever button needs to be pressed.  Then the pre-tax balance is adjusted with the savings and now the pre-tax balance shows $139.59.

I was caught once or twice by that.  Now I make the Cashier check every time before I hand over my points card and pay.


----------



## MermaidLagoonResident

I feel like I remember last time I tried to use a bonus event and redeemed I did not get points on my targeted ads and I had done most of my shopping off of my targeted ads and was trying to double dip. Can anyone confirm this?


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

This weekend is a redemption event. But I have a 20x on $75 offer for Friday that I think I'm going to jump on if I can.

I need to buy more Clinique facial toner at $35 so that eats up a good chunk of it.  I also have really good targeted offers.


----------



## Iralyn

I tried to price match at our local Valumart and apparently they don't!  I was trying to price match on something I had a personal offer on without having to make a trip to the Superstore which is a little further away.  Valumart is usually more of a convenience stop as I do find it more expensive.  I am curious, though, if all Valumarts don't price match or just the local one.  Most grocery stores around here do.


----------



## marchingstar

MermaidLagoonResident said:


> I feel like I remember last time I tried to use a bonus event and redeemed I did not get points on my targeted ads and I had done most of my shopping off of my targeted ads and was trying to double dip. Can anyone confirm this?



you should get those points, as long as they’re on specific products (like “400 points for every 2$ spent on gerber cereal”). offers like “20x the points when you spend 60$”) wont work when you’re redeeming points. 

if you redeem your points and don’t get the specific offers, send in a missing points request.


----------



## tinkerone

MermaidLagoonResident said:


> I feel like I remember last time I tried to use a bonus event and redeemed I did not get points on my targeted ads and I had done most of my shopping off of my targeted ads and was trying to double dip. Can anyone confirm this?


You can go back and check what points you received in your account.  It will show what you redeemed and what you received on that day.


----------



## Silvermist999

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> This weekend is a redemption event. But I have a 20x on $75 offer for Friday that I think I'm going to jump on if I can.
> 
> I need to buy more Clinique facial toner at $35 so that eats up a good chunk of it.  I also have really good targeted offers.



I’m almost out of a couple Clinique products too and still deciding whether to use my spend $30 get 10,000 pts offer tomorrow or go thru air miles shops for Christmas in July...


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Yes, I am debating this as well.


----------



## MermaidLagoonResident

tinkerone said:


> You can go back and check what points you received in your account.  It will show what you redeemed and what you received on that day.





marchingstar said:


> you should get those points, as long as they’re on specific products (like “400 points for every 2$ spent on gerber cereal”). offers like “20x the points when you spend 60$”) wont work when you’re redeeming points.
> 
> if you redeem your points and don’t get the specific offers, send in a missing points request.




I scrolled back in my records and found the purchase, I don't remember what exact offers I was trying to redeem but they were definitely the 400 points every $2 not x the points when you spend. It shows that I redeemed 50,000 its and earned no points. After I left the store and saw that I actually went to another store on the way home and did this confusing return/repurchase to get the points for my special offer. Looking at the record for the 2nd transaction I used a 15 x the points when you spend $50, so my plan when I went back in was to return the items and do two transactions - one with the spend $50 x 15pts with my targeted offers and then one with non targeted items to redeem the points on. It was very confusing and honestly I couldn't tell you exactly what the cashier did, but in the end I had my bonus redemption gc and my points. 

Are you thinking the first store/cashier did something incorrectly causing the points not to process? It changes what ill shop for with these bonus events


----------



## Spotthecat

The coupon says get up to 300$ off when you redeem 200000 points OR MORE. Could I use 260,000 worth of points, and get an extra 100,000 thrown in? Or does it have to be exactly 200,000? I'm trying to buy a Switch, they're 379...


----------



## Donald - my hero

Spotthecat said:


> The coupon says get up to 300$ off when you redeem 200000 points OR MORE. Could I use 260,000 worth of points, and get an extra 100,000 thrown in? Or does it have to be exactly 200,000? I'm trying to buy a Switch, they're 379...


*Took me awhile but i finally found a page that has the full details about the offer and I copied the section that contains the answer to your question . Looks like if you redeem your 260,000 points you would get the extra $100 only, so whatever the math works out to for that? :

Tier #3: Get $100 in extra value (100,000 PC Optimum points) when you redeem 200,000 - 500,000 PC Optimum points *


----------



## marchingstar

Donald - my hero said:


> *Took me awhile but i finally found a page that has the full details about the offer and I copied the section that contains the answer to your question . Looks like if you redeem your 260,000 points you would get the extra $100 only, so whatever the math works out to for that? :
> 
> Tier #3: Get $100 in extra value (100,000 PC Optimum points) when you redeem 200,000 - 500,000 PC Optimum points *





Spotthecat said:


> The coupon says get up to 300$ off when you redeem 200000 points OR MORE. Could I use 260,000 worth of points, and get an extra 100,000 thrown in? Or does it have to be exactly 200,000? I'm trying to buy a Switch, they're 379...



I think it’ll work to redeem 260000 points for 360$ off.

The terms from the flyer: “get 100$ in extra value (100000 PC Optimum points) when you redeem 200000-500000 PC Optimum points”

the way i read that is that 200000 points are worth 300$, 210000 points are worth 310$ and so on...

I can’t know for sure though, because the only time i spent that many points i juuuuust hit the minimum threshold. so if you do redeem, let us know how things work out!!


----------



## Disney Addicted

I don't often shop at RCS (out of my way) but I realized I could double-dip on my PCO points today.  Neither went through correctly but I ended up getting my points in the end.

On my APP I had an 200 points for every $1 spent on fresh pork.
RCS' flyer had an offer of 3,000 points when you spend $12 on Marc Angelo meats in the meat department.
I purchased 2 packages of fresh Marc Angelo sausages for $15 and expected 6,000 points that did not show on my receipt.

Customer Service credited me 3,000 for their flyer offer and I had to do a missing points inquiry through the APP, which has already credited.

Spent $15 and received 6,000 points.  Plus I still have my 200 points for every $1 on pork offer in my APP to save for another week or two.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Spotthecat said:


> The coupon says get up to 300$ off when you redeem 200000 points OR MORE. Could I use 260,000 worth of points, and get an extra 100,000 thrown in? Or does it have to be exactly 200,000? I'm trying to buy a Switch, they're 379...





Donald - my hero said:


> *Took me awhile but i finally found a page that has the full details about the offer and I copied the section that contains the answer to your question . Looks like if you redeem your 260,000 points you would get the extra $100 only, so whatever the math works out to for that? :
> 
> Tier #3: Get $100 in extra value (100,000 PC Optimum points) when you redeem 200,000 - 500,000 PC Optimum points *



@Spotthecat, you should be able to use around that many points and get the rest as extra thrown in.  Last Xmas we did the exact same thing.  We bought a switch for our boys with my points.  There was a redemption sale.  I believe we used around around 250,000 points, and we got a switch, 2 games and one other thing, and we paid out 26.00.  It was a great way to use my points for something that I REALLY didn't want to put the cash out for - like these kids NEED another gaming system


----------



## tinkerone

Just back from my shop.  I did not receive any of the points for my offers.  I am going to send off a missing points request on a few things and see what happens.

ETA--Received all 8600 points that I did not get from my offers.  So spent $66 plus a bit of tax, used 50,000 points, got back 8600 points and paid $5 out of pocket.  Not bad.


----------



## tinkerone

I did not know this, 'You are eligible to redeem $270 at any participating store or online at BeautyBoutique.ca and JoeFresh.ca.'.
Did anyone else know you could redeem online?


----------



## marchingstar

tinkerone said:


> I did not know this, 'You are eligible to redeem $270 at any participating store or online at BeautyBoutique.ca and JoeFresh.ca.'.
> Did anyone else know you could redeem online?



it makes sense because ive gotten beautyboutique.ca-specific offers (“spend 125$, get 20000 points,” or something similar?). but i hasn’t connected the dots!

have you ordered from them online before?


----------



## tinkerone

marchingstar said:


> it makes sense because ive gotten beautyboutique.ca-specific offers (“spend 125$, get 20000 points,” or something similar?). but i hasn’t connected the dots!
> 
> have you ordered from them online before?


Nope, that information came with the email about crediting my account with the missing points.  I probably will in the future though.


----------



## tinkerone

Wednesday, time to save those offers for next week.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Yup!  Sobeys is a bust for air miles this week, so PC Optimum points it is!


----------



## Disney Addicted

I have a Spend $25 get 8,000 points at Shoppers at my APP for today only.


----------



## scrappinginontario

Disney Addicted said:


> I have a Spend $25 get 8,000 points at Shoppers at my APP for today only.


Wow!!!  That's 33%!!  That's a really good deal!


----------



## Disney Addicted

Yes, I like when those come around.   I debated over Rexall's but I didn't want to drive all the way out there and I had to go to Loblaws anyways as well for chicken for dinner.

So I purchased milk, cereal, 2 purex, ketcup and a package of Christie cookies being cleared out for $26.10 and received 9,590 points (bonus on cereal in my app).  That put me at 12,000+ points.

At Loblaws I cashed out $10 and received 7,000 points on 3 packages of chicken.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Disney Addicted said:


> Yes, I like when those come around. I debated over Rexall's but I didn't want to drive all the way out there and I had to go to Loblaws anyways as well for chicken for dinner.
> 
> So I purchased milk, cereal, 2 purex, ketcup and a package of Christie cookies being cleared out for $26.10 and received 9,590 points (bonus on cereal in my app). That put me at 12,000+ points.
> 
> At Loblaws I cashed out $10 and received 7,000 points on 3 packages of chicken.



That was a great score!!!!  

I had one of those offers too...I was going to run to shopper's after dinner last night.  but by the time I stopped at the farmer's market, cooked and cleaned up dinner, threw in a load of laundry, got all the recycling gathered for garbage day, and gave the dog a bath because his old man dog fur coat was so smelly I couldn't stand it, then cleaned the bathtub because it smelled like old man dog WET fur lol I was pooped and didn't get there.  

But I do see that they have a spend $50 get 20x the points all weekend.  I'll be able to do that one easily this weekend.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Looks like it's another 20X the points weekend again.  Hopefully everyone gets a chance to get some extra points this weekend

https://www1.shoppersdrugmart.ca/en/flyer


----------



## Donald - my hero

*None of my saved offers actually saved! This programme hates me *


----------



## scrappinginontario

I saw some great Shoppers offers that I haven't had before.  Guess they see that I've been shopping there more regularly.  

I just looked and the 1 thing I saved for this week didn't save either.  Not a biggie but still disappointing.  Hopefully it is a glitch and will re-appear.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*I just did an online chat and they've agreed to add my points from my saved offers that didn't save! Good for just a week and I need to contact them after I buy the products and give them a code he generated!*


----------



## tinkerone

I got the milk offer .  Didn't get it last week.  

Side note, my offers saved from last week, either that or they sent me the same ones.


----------



## flower_petals

$57 spend for 19,200.  Not bad.  20x points day.  They had a lot of food items that we eat on sale.  Cambells soup, frozen pizzas, flavoured creamer.


----------



## mort1331

20x bust for me. Our shoppers is under construction, so not much there. Not much there at the best of times. Plus some of the pricing is way overboard, so cheaper and easier to go to our Can Super store without the 20xs events. So just like AM, I don't chase the points, only if it makes sense. So shopping at superstore was $120 (lots of price matching so would have been higher) and still over 11000 points. So almost 10% back.
Side note, for the first time got a milk offer for shoppers, good till wed, so I will get that on way home from work.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*bought my popcorn yesterday, submitted a missing points report that I added the code I'd received during my online chat earlier and within 15 minutes I had my 1,800 points! Wish airmiles could be so easy to chase down,!!!!!!*


----------



## FayeW

Looks like I am jumping on this bandwagon, too. I just read that we earn points when you purchase Shoppers Drug Mart Gift Cards (but not on other store gift cards) is that accurate? If so, I can just go buy a couple of $50 gift cards, get my 20x points, and use my gift cards to make my purchases, thus "double dipping". And pay for it all with my Airmiles MC.


----------



## marchingstar

FayeW said:


> Looks like I am jumping on this bandwagon, too. I just read that we earn points when you purchase Shoppers Drug Mart Gift Cards (but not on other store gift cards) is that accurate? If so, I can just go buy a couple of $50 gift cards, get my 20x points, and use my gift cards to make my purchases, thus "double dipping". And pay for it all with my Airmiles MC.



!!

this is a great idea and not one i’ve thought about before! i hope you hear from someone else with an answer. if not and you try, please report back. this idea would really boost my points earning!


----------



## FayeW

marchingstar said:


> !!
> 
> this is a great idea and not one i’ve thought about before! i hope you hear from someone else with an answer. if not and you try, please report back. this idea would really boost my points earning!



Sadly, they stopped giving points even on purchases of Shoppers Drug Mart cards a few years ago. No harm, I found some things I could stock up on to get me to my $50 total and get 20X the points.


----------



## Iralyn

Good, easy text offer from Shoppers today!


----------



## scrappinginontario

Iralyn said:


> Good, easy text offer from Shoppers today! View attachment 423395


I received this one too but checked the flyer and not sure the sales are things that interest me.  I need to go to Shoppers today to pick up a prescription so will look inperson though.

Does anyone know if this offer can be combined with the milk one?


----------



## Pumpkin1172

mort1331 said:


> 20x bust for me. Our shoppers is under construction, so not much there. Not much there at the best of times. Plus some of the pricing is way overboard, so cheaper and easier to go to our Can Super store without the 20xs events. So just like AM, I don't chase the points, only if it makes sense. So shopping at superstore was $120 (lots of price matching so would have been higher) and still over 11000 points. So almost 10% back.



I know...sometimes their prices are extremely high.  I do watch for those when I'm shopping.  I don't mind spending a little more...but sometimes their prices are really high, I will pass on those when that happens.  I can usually find something that we are needing to meet my spending threshold.  

I did fit in a quick shop this weekend.  Scored 15,000 points for 51.35 pretax.  I'll take it.  No milk offer for me this week.  When I get the milk one...I'll hop on it.  It's a nice little offer.  I know that they wish I would pick up more than the milk...but if it's not on my list...chances are pretty high I won't buy anything else, when I walk in there.  It's not different than putting bread and milk in the back of the store so you have to go allll the way to the back, then hopefully put a few other items in your basket before you hit the register.  It's a classic grocery shopping tactic, to get you to spend more money


----------



## marchingstar

Iralyn said:


> Good, easy text offer from Shoppers today! View attachment 423395



i don’t have the milk offer (i don’t think i’ve ever gotten it!), but i do have a toddler...6000 points for 2 jugs of milk sounds pretty great to me!


----------



## mort1331

My tursday offer is 3000 for every $10. So 30% i will look into this. And low threshold


----------



## Micharlotte

marchingstar said:


> i don’t have the milk offer (i don’t think i’ve ever gotten it!), but i do have a toddler...6000 points for 2 jugs of milk sounds pretty great to me!


Double check at the register that you’ll get the points for milk. I know it doesn’t count when I have had the spend $10 on drinks and snacks.


----------



## marchingstar

Micharlotte said:


> Double check at the register that you’ll get the points for milk. I know it doesn’t count when I have had the spend $10 on drinks and snacks.



huh that's so interesting! Thanks for the tip--I'll definitely pay attention.


----------



## tinkerone

scrappinginontario said:


> I received this one too but checked the flyer and not sure the sales are things that interest me.  I need to go to Shoppers today to pick up a prescription so will look inperson though.
> 
> *Does anyone know if this offer can be combined with the milk one?*


I have done it with special offers twice, once it went through and once it didn't.  When it didn't I just sent off the missing points request and they posted the points right away.  I'm going to have a go at it again today.  I can report back if anyone is still interested.  Shortly after 3 I would think.


----------



## Iralyn

Just got back from Shopper's and sent in a missing points request as I only received 3000 points for my $24 spend even though it is clear that it is for EVERY $10 spent.


----------



## tinkerone

As for the 20Xs' milk offer, I did not receive this however I did receive the 3000 pts plus 800 pts from an targeted Eggo offer.  I have sent in a missing points request so I will follow up on this post when I hear back.


----------



## scrappinginontario

If milk is 4.39 and I have a 20x offer, how many points should I anticipate receiving.

Just submitted a points claim as I didn’t get the 3000 for each $10 spent.  Bill was $22.10 before tax but, had a ‘buy 2 lipsticks get 3000’ points offer and a 20x milk offer.  Not sure if one or both of those messed me up?

Another question, are PC points earned with prescriptions?


----------



## Disney Addicted

Iralyn said:


> Good, easy text offer from Shoppers today! View attachment 423395





mort1331 said:


> My tursday offer is 3000 for every $10. So 30% i will look into this. And low threshold





Iralyn said:


> Just got back from Shopper's and sent in a missing points request as I only received 3000 points for my $24 spend even though it is clear that it is for EVERY $10 spent.



Yes, this was a bust for me as well.  My total came to just over $20 pre-tax.  I showed the Cashier that there are TWO offers for Shoppers today.  The 3,000 points for EVERY $10 that was sent as a text link AND the 5,000 points for $20 on the PC Optimum app.  She said as long as I scanned the bar code for the 3,000 points for every $10 it should work.  It didn't.  The register showed the system gave me the 5,000 points for $20 instead.  I told her I was not buying $20 of stuff then as I really did not want to deal with a points inquiry/battle today.  I apologized but gave her $10 worth of stuff to put back on the shelf and received 3,000 points for $10.


Then I went to Loblaws to ask them to fix my PC Optimum points issue they caused.  A few days ago I had an 200 points for every $1 spent on Aylmer canned tomatoes.  I purchased 6 cans and discovered they rang up at a higher price than what was shown on the shelf.  Customer service adjusted the price and gave me the difference back for 5 cans and 1 can free.  However, I discovered later that she also took back my 2,800 points earned on those tomatoes!  I expected an adjustment in points but she took them all back.  That was fixed today at the store level.  I figured the store made the mistake, they could fix the points rather than my going through an inquiry process.

I have a wicked headache and was not really in the mood for this today.  (wry grin)


----------



## tinkerone

scrappinginontario said:


> If milk is 4.39 and I have a 20x offer, how many points should I anticipate receiving.
> 
> Just submitted a points claim as I didn’t get the 3000 for each $10 spent.  Bill was $22.10 before tax but, had a ‘buy 2 lipsticks get 3000’ points offer and a 20x milk offer.  Not sure if one or both of those messed me up?
> 
> Another question, are PC points earned with prescriptions?


The total points for the milk would be 1200 however the bonus part of it is only 1140 as the 60 would show up no matter what.  PC points are not earned with prescriptions in Ontario.  No points system is allowed to give points on prescriptions in Ontario.

@Disney Addicted the two offers can not be combined.  You would get the better offer of the two but not both.  If you look at the details on the offer on the app it says 

*Almost anything in the store. Certain restrictions apply. This offer cannot be combined with department or total store offers. Customers will automatically receive the best of the available offers should they qualify. *

The sales clerk should have been able to tell you this, they are not very trained if you ask me.


----------



## Disney Addicted

tinkerone said:


> @Disney Addicted the two offers can not be combined.  You would get the better offer of the two but not both.  If you look at the details on the offer on the app it says
> 
> *Almost anything in the store. Certain restrictions apply. This offer cannot be combined with department or total store offers. Customers will automatically receive the best of the available offers should they qualify. *
> 
> The sales clerk should have been able to tell you this, they are not very trained if you ask me.



I think you misunderstood.  I did not expect both offers.  I wanted the 3,000 points for every $10 offer which *should* have given me 6,000 points as I was spending $20.  Instead, their dumb system said the *best* of the two offers was 5,000 points for $20.  Which is not the best offer.  I scanned the texted offer of 3,000 points for every $10 and that's what I should have received.

Oh hey, LOL   I just read your message again and I think you were actually replying to someone else.


----------



## tinkerone

Disney Addicted said:


> I think you misunderstood.  I did not expect both offers.  I wanted the 3,000 points for every $10 offer which *should* have given me 6,000 points as I was spending $20.  Instead, their dumb system said the *best* of the two offers was 5,000 points for $20.  Which is not the best offer.  I scanned the texted offer of 3,000 points for every $10 and that's what I should have received.


Gotcha!  I did misunderstand so I apologize.  Hopefully they fix the issue as I see others had the same problem.  They really need to get the offers in order.


----------



## scrappinginontario

Just realized that  I didn’t ask her to scan the 3000 for every $10 spent code.  I misunderstood the offer and thought when it said ‘customers automatically qugalify for the best if the offers should they qualify’ that it would know I received the text and similar to other offers, automatically take it into consideration.  Gjisnk im going to gather my purchases back together and return to the store.  I’ll keep you posted.

Update: just did an online chat and she immediately added the 6000 points.  Great day!  Spent less than $23 before tax and earned 10,755 points!  More than 50% in points!


----------



## tinkerone

scrappinginontario said:


> Just realized that  I didn’t ask her to scan the 3000 for every $10 spent code.  I misunderstood the offer and thought when it said ‘customers automatically qugalify for the best if the offers should they qualify’ that it would know I received the text and similar to other offers, automatically take it into consideration.  Gjisnk im going to gather my purchases back together and return to the store.  I’ll keep you posted.
> 
> Update: just did an online chat and she immediately added the 6000 points.  Great day!  Spent less than $23 before tax and earned 10,755 points!  More than 50% in points!


I didn't know they had an online chat, where is this found.  Good to know, that could come in handy.  

I did get the points added for my milk 20x's offer.  It was quick and painless, just a shame it has to be done to begin with.


----------



## marchingstar

Disney Addicted said:


> Yes, this was a bust for me as well.  My total came to just over $20 pre-tax.  I showed the Cashier that there are TWO offers for Shoppers today.  The 3,000 points for EVERY $10 that was sent as a text link AND the 5,000 points for $20 on the PC Optimum app.  She said as long as I scanned the bar code for the 3,000 points for every $10 it should work.  It didn't.  The register showed the system gave me the 5,000 points for $20 instead.



this happened to me too. spent 30$ and scanned the coupon but i only got the 5000. i needed everything i got though, so i just submitted a missing points request today. sounds like they’ll be sorting through lots of them today...

edit: points were easily adjusted


----------



## scrappinginontario

tinkerone said:


> I didn't know they had an online chat, where is this found.  Good to know, that could come in handy.
> 
> I did get the points added for my milk 20x's offer.  It was quick and painless, just a shame it has to be done to begin with.


To online chat:
- open app
- click the little person, bottom right to go to ‘My Account’
- Live Chat is an option there


----------



## Aliciahere

Silly question. I lost my receipt - can I still report missing points?


----------



## tinkerone

Aliciahere said:


> Silly question. I lost my receipt - can I still report missing points?


Yes.  Just go to 'Account', top right hand corner on the PC page.  Click on it, then click on 'Points'.  Hit the drop down box on which ever purchase you are missing the points for.  At the bottom there is a missing points request and just do it from there.


----------



## Aliciahere

tinkerone said:


> Yes.  Just go to 'Account', top right hand corner on the PC page.  Click on it, then click on 'Points'.  Hit the drop down box on which ever purchase you are missing the points for.  At the bottom there is a missing points request and just do it from there.



Thank you so much! Didn’t realize it was here. Grrrr, of course when I try to submit it “something went wrong, try again later”


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

This week's flyer only shows a 20x event on $75 in skincare products. Hopefully there will be a 20x offer on the app!


----------



## youngdeb12

Wow.  My targeted offers were horrible this week.  Other than the offers that I had saved from last week, I don't think I kept any.  Really not interested in buying mass amounts of cilantro, tarragon, no-name cheese spread and white vinegar


----------



## marchingstar

youngdeb12 said:


> Wow.  My targeted offers were horrible this week.  Other than the offers that I had saved from last week, I don't think I kept any.  Really not interested in buying mass amounts of cilantro, tarragon, no-name cheese spread and white vinegar



those were my offers last week! i hope they don’t keep passing them on...


----------



## Debbie

youngdeb12 said:


> Wow.  My targeted offers were horrible this week.  Other than the offers that I had saved from last week, I don't think I kept any.  Really not interested in buying mass amounts of cilantro, tarragon, no-name cheese spread and white vinegar


I lucked out. I got my saved messages, along with a couple repeats from last week, that I wasn't able to save. I typically get fresh produce, but I don't think I did this week.....and I _never_ get the milk!


----------



## Pumpkin1172

My offers are alright this week.  Nothing too fantastic.  I'll come out with a few points for my weekly shopping.  Just wishing there was a 20x on 50 instead of a beauty event lol.  oh well...maybe next week!  I guess it will be a slow week for any points or AM from anyone.


----------



## youngdeb12

The only bright side to my offers this week was a targeted email for 30,000 points for a $150 pick up order at Superstore.  I never get points spend offers for anything other than Shoppers so I try to use them when I can!  Need to do a big shop anyway.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

I earned 11,800 points on my groceries at Super Store today on $59.90.  Had 2 offers for chicken (200 pts / $1 and 2000 pts on $20 of chicken) which really gave me a good amount.  Shoppers will likely be a 20x event next weekend!


----------



## Disney Addicted

I wish Shoppers was having a 20X this weekend or Monday/Tuesday.

I need to purchase an Oral-B electric toothbrush for my daughter, along with one of those heads made for braces.


----------



## tinkerone

Disney Addicted said:


> I wish Shoppers was having a 20X this weekend or Monday/Tuesday.
> 
> I need to purchase an Oral-B electric toothbrush for my daughter, along with one of those heads made for braces.


Did you check your personal offers?  I have one that expires tomorrow (Sunday) for 20X's the point with a $40 spend.  Make sure you don't have something like this as well.


----------



## Disney Addicted

Yes, I did.  Mine is a spend $75 on beauty supplies.


----------



## marchingstar

tinkerone said:


> Did you check your personal offers?  I have one that expires tomorrow (Sunday) for 20X's the point with a $40 spend.  Make sure you don't have something like this as well.



mine is a sort of redemption event. 40,000 points for 50$ or 100,000 points for 140$. it’s the first time i’ve seen that kind of personal offer, so i thought i’d share


----------



## mort1331

Disney Addicted said:


> I wish Shoppers was having a 20X this weekend or Monday/Tuesday.
> 
> I need to purchase an Oral-B electric toothbrush for my daughter, along with one of those heads made for braces.


Just wait . It is never more than 2weeks between 20x events


----------



## Disney Addicted

tinkerone said:


> Did you check your personal offers?  I have one that expires tomorrow (Sunday) for 20X's the point with a $40 spend.  Make sure you don't have something like this as well.





Disney Addicted said:


> Yes, I did.  Mine is a spend $75 on beauty supplies.





mort1331 said:


> Just wait . It is never more than 2weeks between 20x events



Hey, I do have one showing up now for tomorrow.  It wasn't there earlier.  Spend $40 get 10,000 points.  Not as good as 20X but better than nothing.


----------



## tinkerone

I just did my shop with the 20X's with a $40 spend.  Total spend was $40.57, 16,600 points received.  I messed up on a coke offer I had and lost out on 2000 points but live and learn, am I right?  

I have the one for tomorrow as well, spend $40 get 10,000.  I'll pass on that one and wait for another 20X's.  I'm pretty stocked up now.


----------



## AngelDisney

I have a 20X with $30 coming up in 2 days. I may go for that.


----------



## Disney Addicted

Ohh, I just received a better offer (than my Spend $40 get 10,000 for today) when I checked this morning.  Now in 2 days I have a Spend $75 get 20X.  I'll get the electric toothbrush and head on Wednesday instead of today.


----------



## marchingstar

I just added everything up and so far I’ve “earned” over 500$ for Disney trips with my points!!


----------



## Pumpkin1172

opps


----------



## Pumpkin1172

marchingstar said:


> I just added everything up and so far I’ve “earned” over 500$ for Disney trips with my points!!




I'm also heading up to that 500.00 mark.  My goal for the PC points was 600.00 for the year.  So I'm happy with where I am.  

I have not bought the disney GC with my earnings.  Not sure of what our plans are yet.  But if this summer continues on the same path it has been so far this year in Alberta...I'm going to need a warm weather ( Either Florida with the hubby and boys or warm beach holiday with just the hubby ) to get through the upcoming winter.  Last winter was horrible LONG and COLD, well into April here.   So for now, my " free groceries " get changed into cash and put into our holiday savings account.  I'l be happy to see it build more and more!!!!


----------



## marchingstar

Pumpkin1172 said:


> I'm also heading up to that 500.00 mark.  My goal for the PC points was 600.00 for the year.  So I'm happy with where I am.
> 
> I have not bought the disney GC with my earnings.  Not sure of what our plans are yet.  But if this summer continues on the same path it has been so far this year in Alberta...I'm going to need a warm weather ( Either Florida with the hubby and boys or warm beach holiday with just the hubby ) to get through the upcoming winter.  Last winter was horrible LONG and COLD, well into April here.   So for now, my " free groceries " get changed into cash and put into our holiday savings account.  I'l be happy to see it build more and more!!!!



i think it’s a great idea to just put the cash away and let it build! you have so much flexibility with how you’ll use your earnings. i’ve never taken a beach vacation, but the weather for the last year definitely makes it appealing. 

maybe i’ll need to start considering somewhere warm for the depths of winter too. although even in February, disney will be warmer than home...


----------



## Debbie

For those of us that shop at PC stores, I just discovered the Flashfood app. They take food close to their best before dates, and discount it. You choose and pick it up at a convenient location. 

I just got 1L chocolate milk, a small YOP, and a peameal bacon roast for $3.68. Signs directed me to customer service who said' Get it out of the fridge'. Sooooo easy!  

My dad sold groceries at a wholesaler when we were growing up, and we lived on foods past their 'best before' dates. When *my* kids were little, we'd often hit our local grocery store for 'Sunday meat shopping' when the good stuff was reduced. It then went into the freezer, if we didn't eat it that day. . 

I was skeptical, but I'm not now. Just another way to save for Disney (or in my case....new windows and front door!) Check out the app and see if it is something that would work for you! This is a referral link (You'd get $5 off) but PLEASE don't think that it is necessary! Just go to Google Plauy/ App Store, and search Flashfood https://flashfood.app.link/YuuC1zxy2Y


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

marchingstar said:


> I just added everything up and so far I’ve “earned” over 500$ for Disney trips with my points!!



That's great!!

I just cashed in my refundable drink containers and had $25 worth, so another WDW gift card for the stash.  My WDW gift card account is up to $850 CDN! That will hit $900 this weekend as I'm currently sitting at 42,000+ optimum points.


----------



## marchingstar

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> That's great!!
> 
> I just cashed in my refundable drink containers and had $25 worth, so another WDW gift card for the stash.  My WDW gift card account is up to $850 CDN! That will hit $900 this weekend as I'm currently sitting at 42,000+ optimum points.



that’s incredible!

i have a few bags of containers to take in too, and i’ll throw the cash into my vacation fund too. great idea!


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

@marchingstar I'm sure my DH won't be so pleased when he finds out I've been saving for Disney as opposed to somewhere else...he has no intentions of going back...EVER! LOL


----------



## marchingstar

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> @marchingstar I'm sure my DH won't be so pleased when he finds out I've been saving for Disney as opposed to somewhere else...he has no intentions of going back...EVER! LOL



 but mickey!

you could give him his own gift card to enjoy some on-site bars, rounds of golf, etc?


----------



## Pumpkin1172

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> I just cashed in my refundable drink containers and had $25 worth



We let our boys have that money.  It's their job to take them outside to the bins we have.  They sort them and get them ready to take into the recycle depot.  Now that the oldest has his license and a car...I  see them regularly ( when he is needing a few extra bucks ) go outside and sort then take them in.  So far, the thieves who patrol neighbourhoods for these hidden treasures - lots of people are always posting on area fb pages that their empties have been stolen- they have not discovered that we use old garbage cans beside our shed to hold all our recycling.  I'm sure one day...someone will come explore our backyard to help themselves to them...but until then...the boys can have that money.


----------



## youngdeb12

We are sitting at $600 in Disney GCs since our DL trip in February   5000 more points and I can redeem another $100 as well!


----------



## Micharlotte

Pumpkin1172 said:


> We let our boys have that money.  It's their job to take them outside to the bins we have.  They sort them and get them ready to take into the recycle depot.  Now that the oldest has his license and a car...I  see them regularly ( when he is needing a few extra bucks ) go outside and sort then take them in.  So far, the thieves who patrol neighbourhoods for these hidden treasures - lots of people are always posting on area fb pages that their empties have been stolen- they have not discovered that we use old garbage cans beside our shed to hold all our recycling.  I'm sure one day...someone will come explore our backyard to help themselves to them...but until then...the boys can have that money.


Haha! Do you live in Beaumont? Lol there have been so many stories of people stealing bottles here! I used them for the last couple of years to help subsidize our Disney fund as well. I wish every province did it!


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Micharlotte said:


> Haha! Do you live in Beaumont? Lol there have been so many stories of people stealing bottles here


Grande Prairie lol.  
I would love to snap up the money for the vacation fund.  But the boys do all the wok, so they can reap the rewards, but soon we will be down to one kiddo at hoe...then momma will be able to claim that money again.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

I just looked at the flyer on smart canucks and there's no 20x event this weekend


----------



## mrs.explorer1977

Collecting points for our trip in October (60 more sleeps - today was FP+ day!). So far, have gotten $100 in GC for our trip (plus $50 from my TD visa...). We're a little late to the game, but trying to build up our GC account quickly over the next 2 months! 
Just checked my PC account and I have 20x with $60 at Shoppers today. 
I've found Shoppers seems to be where I get the most points, though I may schedule a grocery pickup, because I had an email for 20,000 for my next order...


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

JoeFresh.ca should have a back to school offer soon, I would think.  They haven't had one since before the summer.  That will be a great way to rack up points. And they post as soon as the order ships, which is really fast IMO.


----------



## mrs.explorer1977

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> JoeFresh.ca should have a back to school offer soon, I would think.  They haven't had one since before the summer.  That will be a great way to rack up points. And they post as soon as the order ships, which is really fast IMO.


I have one right now that's spend $100 on kids clothes before the end of the month and get 20,000. So far, I'm at $26.82 (doesn't have to be all in the same order, and can be online or in store).


----------



## Debbie

Dont forget to roll over your PC offers today!


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

mrs.explorer1977 said:


> I have one right now that's spend $100 on kids clothes before the end of the month and get 20,000. So far, I'm at $26.82 (doesn't have to be all in the same order, and can be online or in store).



Jealous!


----------



## Disney Addicted

Those Oral-B electric toothbrushes were on sale today.  I picked up one for my son and one for my daughter along with the ortho head for braces and these proxabrush things.

$79.05 pre-tax and 24,200 points.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

https://www1.shoppersdrugmart.ca/en/flyer
This weeks flyer.  No bonus points event this weekend.  I did see one promo...get a google play GC get 10,000 points.  

I did download my  offers, I had a buy 75.00 get 25,000 points.  Hopefully some of you will get a lower threshold with some bonus points.  I'm heading out of town for the weekend, so I can't take advantage of that one,


----------



## Silvermist999

Real Canadian Superstore has 15,000 pts for every $100 in Ultimate Dining gift cards and also H&M.   

I have a bunch of bday gifts to buy in the coming weeks, would love to see more offers, like haven’t seen any promo on Indigo gift cards in ages.  Wouldn’t mind Keg and Mastermind Toys too, lol.


----------



## Micharlotte

Silvermist999 said:


> Real Canadian Superstore has 15,000 pts for every $100 in Ultimate Dining gift cards and also H&M.
> 
> I have a bunch of bday gifts to buy in the coming weeks, would love to see more offers, like haven’t seen any promo on Indigo gift cards in ages.  Wouldn’t mind Keg and Mastermind Toys too, lol.


I got Indigo ones at shoppers around November last year. I think they were 15% off, maybe 20%.


----------



## flower_petals

So it was between 20x for $40 at Shoppers or 100 am $40(p&g and coupon).  I opted for the shoppers spend. 15600 on $48.  Not bad as I shopped sales on things I really needed.  There is another 20x/$40 in the app for Wed.  I think I'll get more body wash/soups and things.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

I just checked the flyer on smartcanucks and it is another cosmetic event! 20x on $75! Grrr


----------



## tinkerone

Forgot to save my offers yesterday   .  I did get most of them back however there was one I wanted that did not get returned.  Must remember to check day of week.  Retired so one day is often like the next which isn't always a bad thing, lol.


----------



## Debbie

tinkerone said:


> Forgot to save my offers yesterday   .  I did get most of them back however there was one I wanted that did not get returned.  Must remember to check day of week.  Retired so one day is often like the next which isn't always a bad thing, lol.


DARN! Me, too! But the offers have changed- different fresh veggies, and, woohoo, cat food(! I literally just added to the list!) Nothing else of interest, though, however, Shoppers offer is Olay, and I can stock up on that.


----------



## tinkerone

Debbie said:


> DARN! Me, too! But the offers have changed- different fresh veggies, and, woohoo, cat food(! I literally just added to the list!) Nothing else of interest, though, however, Shoppers offer is Olay, and I can stock up on that.


My Shoppers bonus offer is Tampax…….I went through menopause 15 years ago, lol.  Second time I have had that offer and its one you can't get rid of.  Just hate to waste a good slot that could have a better offer.


----------



## marchingstar

tinkerone said:


> My Shoppers bonus offer is Tampax…….I went through menopause 15 years ago, lol.  Second time I have had that offer and its one you can't get rid of.  Just hate to waste a good slot that could have a better offer.



sometimes if i have a really good offer (PC or Air Miles) I’ll get donations for a local food bank, shelter, etc. Tampons could be a good donation, if you want the points?


----------



## montrealdisneylovers

With Airmiles you can sometimes earn airmiles by purchasing Sobeys/Foodland gift cards. Does this program ever offer something similar? Earning PC points by buying Loblaws gift cards?


----------



## isabellea

montrealdisneylovers said:


> With Airmiles you can sometimes earn airmiles by purchasing Sobeys/Foodland gift cards. Does this program ever offer something similar? Earning PC points by buying Loblaws gift cards?



Never saw this kind of offer at Pharmaprix, Maxi or Loblaw/Provigo.


----------



## Spotthecat

Once a year Shoppers will offer bonus points for buying gift cards, I think up to a maximum but I can't remember what that is. Otherwise, if you have the PC mastercard, you earn more pts for Shoppers purchases (they don't care what they are), but you wouldn't get the base 15 points/$ for buying them at Shoppers.


----------



## Days In the Sun

.


Spotthecat said:


> Once a year Shoppers will offer bonus points for buying gift cards, I think up to a maximum but I can't remember what that is. Otherwise, if you have the PC mastercard, you earn more pts for Shoppers purchases (they don't care what they are), but you wouldn't get the base 15 points/$ for buying them at Shoppers.



This used to be in November.  Last November was the first November Shoppers Optimum was PC Optimum and they cancelled the gift card promo.  We can always hope they bring it back though.


----------



## Donald - my hero

marchingstar said:


> sometimes if i have a really good offer (PC or Air Miles) I’ll get donations for a local food bank, shelter, etc. Tampons could be a good donation, if you want the points?


*yes I always say there's enough stigma attached to needing to use a food bank but to be stuck using no name or worse dollar store feminine hygiene products is lousy!!! Another place that would just love to get this as well as diapers is a women's shelter,  they often leave a crappy situation with nothing but the clothes on their backs *


----------



## Pumpkin1172

I remembered late last night to save mine...there were a couple good ones that I will need to buy this weekend.  

Looks like it's a 20X  on 75.00 of beauty products.  It might help some.  I also noticed that there is a bonus 10,000 points if you sign up for mobile personal text offers.  The 10,000 points is on your next purchase of 40.00 or more.  Not great...but it's something.  

*https://www1.shoppersdrugmart.ca/en/flyer*
side note...I do have a personal offer coming for 20x the points on a 50.00 purchase...maybe some others will see that one too


----------



## star72232

Pumpkin1172 said:


> I remembered late last night to save mine...there were a couple good ones that I will need to buy this weekend.
> 
> Looks like it's a 20X  on 75.00 of beauty products.  It might help some.  I also noticed that there is a bonus 10,000 points if you sign up for mobile personal text offers.  The 10,000 points is on your next purchase of 40.00 or more.  Not great...but it's something.
> 
> *https://www1.shoppersdrugmart.ca/en/flyer*
> side note...I do have a personal offer coming for 20x the points on a 50.00 purchase...maybe some others will see that one too



I have a personal offer for tomorrow of 20X on a $40 purchase, so it looks like there are a few variants of that floating around.

I forgot to get milk yesterday, when I had the 20X offer on it.  Of course, we ran out of milk last night, so I ended up getting one bag today.  I'll pick up another tomorrow to help me get to my $40 threshold, but today's feels like a waste of a bag.


----------



## tinkerone

I have an offer for Eddoes.  I had to google to even figure out what it was.  Not sure why I would get that offer.
My 20X is on a $50 purchase and I think it's only good tomorrow so I will wait and see what happens next week.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

I have a 10,000 points / $30 offer for this weekend and a lot of good targeted offers.  Should be a half decent weekend of points for me!


----------



## scrappinginontario

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> I have a 10,000 points / $30 offer for this weekend and a lot of good targeted offers.  Should be a half decent weekend of points for me!


I have this too but thought it was only for today when there were no sales on.  Now I’m off to check out the flyer for tomorrow!


----------



## tinkerone

Does anyone know if Shoppers takes cents off coupons?  I have some I found for Eggos, which I normally purchase at Shoppers because they are always on sale and help with the $50 spend.  I've never tried using them at Shoppers so I'm not sure, I have run into stores that don't take them.  
So, anyone have any experience?


----------



## Donald - my hero

tinkerone said:


> Does anyone know if Shoppers takes cents off coupons?  I have some I found for Eggos, which I normally purchase at Shoppers because they are always on sale and help with the $50 spend.  I've never tried using them at Shoppers so I'm not sure, I have run into stores that don't take them.
> So, anyone have any experience?


*YUP! I've used coupons on over-the-counter products often and had no problems. Happy couponing!!!*


----------



## tinkerone

Picked up 4 $25 gift cards for the Ultimate Dining at Loblaws today, received 15,000 points.  I try and keep a few of these on hand for last minute gifts so that was a bonus.  Wasn't sure it would work as the ad said 'for every $100 gift card purchase' which could be read as 'a' $100 or 'a total of' $100.  All that matters is it worked and I'm stocked up.


----------



## scrappinginontario

I went to Shoppers this morning.  Pre tax was $30.62 but no sign of the 10,000 points I was eligible for.  Have filed a points claim.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

$30.91 pre-tax and earned 11,600. Plus I earned 5,800 at Superstore, so balance is back up to 19,549 after cashing in 50,000 for another $50 WDW gift card.


----------



## marchingstar

scrappinginontario said:


> I went to Shoppers this morning.  Pre tax was $30.62 but no sign of the 10,000 points I was eligible for.  Have filed a points claim.



ugh, so frustrating. here’s hoping they come through quickly!


----------



## AngelDisney

I receive this offer on the App. But I don’t know which store to use it.


----------



## Debbie

I needed to get milk yesterday, so I checked my offers. . . no milk. However, there _was _a spend (for every) $25 get 8000 points. Hmm. Check to see which offers I can use at Shoppers. 
A quick run : milk, Olay, Secret, Dove products (for Checkout 51), toilet paper (couldn't get the Checkout 51 kind, but did get Royale which was on sale), and found PC orange juice on sale. Score! As I went to tap and pay, I notice my total is $99.10 before tax. Hold the phone! Tic Tacs added. Total with tax: $113. 32, total points: 47,115, and $5 from Checkout51! Woohoo!


----------



## tinkerone

Debbie said:


> I needed to get milk yesterday, so I checked my offers. . . no milk. However, there _was _a spend (for every) $25 get 8000 points. Hmm. Check to see which offers I can use at Shoppers.
> A quick run : milk, Olay, Secret, Dove products (for Checkout 51), toilet paper (couldn't get the Checkout 51 kind, but did get Royale which was on sale), and found PC orange juice on sale. Score! As I went to tap and pay, I notice my total is $99.10 before tax. Hold the phone! Tic Tacs added. Total with tax: $113. 32, total points: 47,115, and $5 from Checkout51! Woohoo!


That's amazing!  Great job!!


----------



## Silvermist999

[





AngelDisney said:


> I receive this offer on the App. But I don’t know which store to use it.
> View attachment 429186



Can you click on the offer, usually it will bring up the “fine print” with more details.


----------



## Silvermist999

Debbie said:


> I needed to get milk yesterday, so I checked my offers. . . no milk. However, there _was _a spend (for every) $25 get 8000 points. Hmm. Check to see which offers I can use at Shoppers.
> A quick run : milk, Olay, Secret, Dove products (for Checkout 51), toilet paper (couldn't get the Checkout 51 kind, but did get Royale which was on sale), and found PC orange juice on sale. Score! As I went to tap and pay, I notice my total is $99.10 before tax. Hold the phone! Tic Tacs added. Total with tax: $113. 32, total points: 47,115, and $5 from Checkout51! Woohoo!



Nicely done! 

I got the same offer available tomorrow.  I was only thinking to get to $25, your post reminded me it’s for every $25


----------



## AngelDisney

Silvermist999 said:


> [
> 
> Can you click on the offer, usually it will bring up the “fine print” with more details.


I did but it doesn’t say anything about which store. Will it be any store that accepts PC optimum card?


----------



## Silvermist999

AngelDisney said:


> I did but it doesn’t say anything about which store. Will it be any store that accepts PC optimum card?



Hmm...in this case, since it doesn’t state any exclusions, and also says Total Store Offer, I’m thinking it’s likely valid at any store that offers PC Optimum pts.
Maybe give them a call just to confirm, I’ve never received an offer with no exclusions before.


----------



## AngelDisney

Silvermist999 said:


> Hmm...in this case, since it doesn’t state any exclusions, and also says Total Store Offer, I’m thinking it’s likely valid at any store that offers PC Optimum pts.
> Maybe give them a call just to confirm, I’ve never received an offer with no exclusions before.


This is my first time too. That’s why I am lost. Thanks! I will go find out.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Debbie said:


> I needed to get milk yesterday, so I checked my offers. . . no milk. However, there _was _a spend (for every) $25 get 8000 points. Hmm. Check to see which offers I can use at Shoppers.
> A quick run : milk, Olay, Secret, Dove products (for Checkout 51), toilet paper (couldn't get the Checkout 51 kind, but did get Royale which was on sale), and found PC orange juice on sale. Score! As I went to tap and pay, I notice my total is $99.10 before tax. Hold the phone! Tic Tacs added. Total with tax: $113. 32, total points: 47,115, and $5 from Checkout51! Woohoo!


What a great score!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Pumpkin1172

I was able to take advantage of a person offer of spend 50 get 20X the points this weekend.  Picked up one of those silly different sized batteries for one of our alarm sensors and a few other things  a couple of chocolate bars for the hubby  to get to the 50.00 and scored 23,300 points.   I had the hubby along, and he gave me the ole stink eye when I tossed in the chocolate bars...and when I told him that I scored the extra points,,,he happily ate his 2 chocolate bars lol.

This time it was a score.  I have learned to double check offers before heading out shopping.  Today my head was on my shoulders...sadly it's not always like that lol


----------



## scrappinginontario

Still waiting for the 10,000 points I earned Saturday morning to show up on my account.  I don't like it when I have to work so hard sending multiple emails and copies of receipts to prove I earned fairly what I should have been awarded at the store.  Still miffed that even when I told the cashier I was confirming my order was over $30 before I scanned my card that she went directly to the payment screen so I missed out on the points.  Have had 2 online chats, filed a missing points inquiry, sent in proof of my purchases twice and the points are still MIA. 

Updated:  FINALLY got the 10,000 points awarded after contacting them a 4th time and providing proof of purchases a 3rd time!!  So thankful I don't have to fight  like this when I shop at Superstore!!


----------



## Pumpkin1172

scrappinginontario said:


> Updated: FINALLY got the 10,000 points awarded after contacting them a 4th time and providing proof of purchases a 3rd time!! So thankful I don't have to fight like this when I shop at Superstore!!


I'm glad you got it sorted out.


----------



## mort1331

Received 20x for $40+ as a digital today. Took DW to shoppers and explained how it all worked. Not just spend the minimum. Gulp ended up spending $305 but got back 96000. So all good with me.


----------



## mort1331

Another plus for pc over AM, the points are in my account already. I could spend them right now if needed.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

20x / $50 event this weekend according to the Ontario flyer on Smart Canucks!


----------



## disneykins

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> $30.91 pre-tax and earned 11,600. Plus I earned 5,800 at Superstore, so balance is back up to 19,549 after cashing in 50,000 for another $50 WDW gift card.


First time I've seen this thread. Long time PC points collector. I was told I couldn't buy gift cards using points? Was I mis-informed? How did you buy a $50 WDW gift card with points?
Thanks,
Tony


----------



## AngelDisney

disneykins said:


> First time I've seen this thread. Long time PC points collector. I was told I couldn't buy gift cards using points? Was I mis-informed? How did you buy a $50 WDW gift card with points?
> Thanks,
> Tony


It’s not buying Disney gift cards with points. The strategy is to use the points to buy stuff then use the savings to buy Disney gift cards. Money saved = Disney money.


----------



## Tndnknin

disneykins said:


> First time I've seen this thread. Long time PC points collector. I was told I couldn't buy gift cards using points? Was I mis-informed? How did you buy a $50 WDW gift card with points?
> Thanks,
> Tony


You can't directly buy gift cards with points - unfortunately.  I know its just a shell game but when I go grocery shopping if I have $100 worth of groceries I grab $100 worth of gift cards then redeem $100 worth of points which the store sees as going towards the groceries but I see as going towards the gift cards lol


----------



## scrappinginontario

Can someone please remind me how the 20x points promotion works?  If the flyer says 20x points for each $50 spent, how does that work?  

It seems to one of the deals people look for but I'm not too sure how it works.


----------



## mort1331

scrappinginontario said:


> Can someone please remind me how the 20x points promotion works?  If the flyer says 20x points for each $50 spent, how does that work?
> 
> It seems to one of the deals people look for but I'm not too sure how it works.


so as long as you spend 50 you will get 20x points, approx 30% back in points. Now the big thing is its not every 50 its 50 and beyond. So no need to break into separate transactions.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

And your pc optimumtargeted offers get added as well but NOT 20x


----------



## tinkerone

Time to save those offers, its Wednesday!


----------



## Debbie

It's rollover day!


----------



## youngdeb12

Looks like there's an offer on the app starting tomorrow, not sure if it's targeted or not, for 7500 pts for every $50 on App Store or iTunes Cards.  Good for anyone who has recurring payments for Apple Music or Xmas gifts!


----------



## star72232

My offers suck this week. Only 14 total, one of them another 20X/$50, but I’m stocked up (and will be OOT anyway). The offers I got are ones I’ll use, but they’re smaller ones. I was hoping for some good ones, since I’ll be OOT for Blue Friday and can’t participate, but it’s going to be a slow collecting week overall.


----------



## Debbie

I have some great offers again this week: almost everything I use....except I got that Tampax/Always offer.  Too bad I just bought my DD some _last_ week. (which probably explains the offer)


----------



## youngdeb12

I'm not sure if I would consider this week the equivalent of "Blue Friday" for PC Optimum, but I am just reviewing the Superstore flyer out west starting tomorrow and they are having one of their "Stock Up" events where a ton of products have bonus points attached.  Not sure about the Loblaw stores back east, but here in BC it's looking good for a big haul this week!  We don't have a Safeway/Sobey's here so I can't take advantage of the plethora of Air Miles...


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

More and more the stores are trying to match each others big events.  SDM 20x, Sobeys Blue Friday, Superstore Stock Up.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Everyone wants your money.  When one puts on a promo...the others will pull out a promo to try to get you to shop there.  Especially Loblaws...that was pounded into our heads when I was a department manager there.  They want the customer to come into the store, once you are in the store, you will fill your cart because most people pick one store to shop in, instead of going to different stores to get the best prices for items.  

I work both programs the best I can, with what my family needs.  We don't have a Rexall here, so the majority of my AM come from Safeway and Shell.  I'm a big shopper's shopper, and will go there first, then do the rest of my shopping at Superstore, no frills.  If Safeway has items that I buy with Am attached to them, I will stop there.  So just try to make the best of the programs the best I can.  Then I make sure to purchase all our items on a points CC...so I'm collecting those points as well.  It's a game for me.  

I'm just grateful that my bank account allows me to take those " free groceries " and convert them into cash or gift cards for our family to use as fun rewards.  When I was a cashier at no frills ( as a second job to help pay for DD's destination wedding ) I seen many people who would need to use those points to help with groceries until payday.  So I'm very grateful for that.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Looks like another 20X the points on Saturday only...and Sunday is a 20.00 gift card if you spend 75.00.  This is for the west...not sure what it is out East. 

https://www1.shoppersdrugmart.ca/en/flyer


----------



## tinkerone

Total spend this morning was $53.88.  Received 21500 plus another 5000 for using my PCMC, so total of 26500.  That's a 50% return so very nice.  Since I couldn't do the AM's Rexall shop this week it certainly is a bonus.  Hope everyone else does as well.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

$62 pre-tax ($65 after tax) and earned 20,000 points.

I had DH tagging along for all my grocery errands today. I easily spent $35 more than my budget allowed as he's the ultimate "Oh look! Buy 4 for $5!" even though my budget was for 1 item at $1.25. Ugh.

Then he started to ask me if I get points at Shoppers (duh!).  If he ever asks what I do with them, I'm going to have to lie and NOT tell him that I have $900 in WDW gift cards in my sock drawer as he has no urge to ever go back to WDW.


----------



## tinkerone

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> $62 pre-tax ($65 after tax) and earned 20,000 points.
> 
> I had DH tagging along for all my grocery errands today. I easily spent $35 more than my budget allowed as he's the ultimate "Oh look! Buy 4 for $5!" even though my budget was for 1 item at $1.25. Ugh.
> 
> Then he started to ask me if I get points at Shoppers (duh!).  If he ever asks what I do with them, I'm going to have to lie and NOT tell him that I have $900 in WDW gift cards in my sock drawer as* he has no urge to ever go back to WDW*.


No problem, book a cruise, lol.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

I was looking at Disney cruise prices...major props to those who can afford to go on those LOL  Is alcohol included in their prices by chance?


----------



## scrappinginontario

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> I was looking at Disney cruise prices...major props to those who can afford to go on those LOL  Is alcohol included in their prices by chance?


They are EXTREMELY expensive.  No, alchohol is not included in the price.

While we LOVED the Disney cruises we did years ago, we too have been priced out of Disney cruises!


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

I could take my family on a three-week Caribbean cruise on NCL for those prices LOL


----------



## tinkerone

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> I could take my family on a three-week Caribbean cruise on NCL for those prices LOL





scrappinginontario said:


> They are EXTREMELY expensive.  No, alchohol is not included in the price.
> 
> While we LOVED the Disney cruises we did years ago, we too have been priced out of Disney cruises!


While we can afford to do this we have been choosing not to.  Mainly because we like to do B2B's and the cost of one week on the Fantasy is the cost of two weeks on The Symphony of the Seas.  Why not save a bit of money and B2B with Royal instead of a B2B with DCL?  We can book Royal in Canadian funds but DCL is US only, which makes a big difference as well.  
We have a week booked in October of this year with DCL but we won't do another till 2021 when our grandson turns 5.  Then it will be family cruise again.  Next October we have a B2B booked on the Symphony of the Seas, an amazing ship.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

@tinkerone Our next cruise will be either Symphony or Harmony for sure. Inam getting a little tired of NCL upcharging for everything once on board.


----------



## Spotthecat

The PC and airmiles program is the only way we can afford DCL cruises. Our next one isn't until November 2020...double-dip at CC, woo!


----------



## Pumpkin1172

I was just too busy Saturday to get to Shoppers to do the 20X event...but it looks like I have a personal offer tomorrow for spend 40 get 20X the points.  I'm out of my eye cream ( those darned wrinkles are starting to creep in )  and need a couple of other things.  So I'll stop on my way home from work tomorrow.

Edited to ad...I have a personal offer of 110,000 if I spend 500.00 on Cosmetics, skincare and fragrance by November 28.  I guess we will see how close I get to that.  I have been spending more money on that category in the last year, but I don't think I can come even close to that by that deadline.  I will keep you posted.


----------



## FLVacationGirl

I totally agree on DCL's prices. I took my family on one Disney cruise, then family took us on another Disney cruise. 3rd cruise, when family took us again, we choose to try Royal and equally loved both cruise lines but Royal wins when you factor in price. We were on the Allure last and are planning on booking another Oasis class ship when we all cruise together again winter 2021.


----------



## FLVacationGirl

I have 97k Optimum points right now. Will hit a Superstore gas bar tonight to get 3k points so I can get a $100 Disney gift card on one my next Superstore shops. I have one $100 card so far and hope to have $300 in gift cards before we leave to cover a few meals.


----------



## FLVacationGirl

Spotthecat said:


> The PC and airmiles program is the only way we can afford DCL cruises. Our next one isn't until November 2020...double-dip at CC, woo!



What is the best way to use PC points and air miles for DCL?


----------



## marchingstar

Pumpkin1172 said:


> Edited to ad...I have a personal offer of 110,000 if I spend 500.00 on Cosmetics, skincare and fragrance by November 28.  I guess we will see how close I get to that.  I have been spending more money on that category in the last year, but I don't think I can come even close to that by that deadline.  I will keep you posted.



Hmm. I guess it really depends what counts as cosmetics/skincare/fragrance. Are there christmas gifts you could get in those categories? I bet fragrance would be the quickest option...I don't use it myself, but it seems like bottles are pricey and could last for a long time in a cabinet? I would maybe start thinking about christmas gifts like lotion sets or 'pampering' type gifts for family.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Pumpkin1172 said:


> Edited to ad...I have a personal offer of 110,000 if I spend 500.00 on Cosmetics, skincare and fragrance by November 28.  I guess we will see how close I get to that.  I have been spending more money on that category in the last year, but I don't think I can come even close to that by that deadline.  I will keep you posted.



I have spend $200, get 30,000 points.  Do any of your stores carry Clinique, etc products? Do you use any high-end products? I buy mine at Shoppers then upload my receipt so I still get my Clinique Rewards points.


----------



## mort1331

FLVacationGirl said:


> What is the best way to use PC points and air miles for DCL?


I would say use the pcpoints for dcl by buying disney gc. and am for either flights or hotels or rental cars


----------



## Silvermist999

Pumpkin1172 said:


> I was just too busy Saturday to get to Shoppers to do the 20X event...but it looks like I have a personal offer tomorrow for spend 40 get 20X the points.  I'm out of my eye cream ( those darned wrinkles are starting to creep in )  and need a couple of other things.  So I'll stop on my way home from work tomorrow.
> 
> Edited to ad...I have a personal offer of 110,000 if I spend 500.00 on Cosmetics, skincare and fragrance by November 28.  I guess we will see how close I get to that.  I have been spending more money on that category in the last year, but I don't think I can come even close to that by that deadline.  I will keep you posted.



$500 is a lot, but can be done especially if you buy from their Luxury Beauty brands section.  Check out the Beauty Boutique - Luxury Beauty section on the Shoppers website, for ideas on what you can spend on.    Not all stores carry all brands.


----------



## Silvermist999

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> I have spend $200, get 30,000 points.  Do any of your stores carry Clinique, etc products? Do you use any high-end products? I buy mine at Shoppers then upload my receipt so I still get my Clinique Rewards points.



didnt know you could get the Clinique rewards even when buying from Shoppers.  Does this also work for Hudson’s Bay, I wonder.


----------



## kuhltiffany

We've done quite a few Disney cruises, but always book on opening day, and use the return credit 10% off thing, and have been spacing them out for sure. I'm worried though, my mom booked us on NCL for March Break with my brother and his family. The base price is much lower but there seem to be lots of upcharges, I can't bring water on (the only thing I drink) and I know we're going to miss the split baths!


----------



## tinkerone

kuhltiffany said:


> We've done quite a few Disney cruises, but always book on opening day, and use the return credit 10% off thing, and have been spacing them out for sure. I'm worried though, my mom booked us on NCL for March Break with my brother and his family. The base price is much lower but there seem to be lots of upcharges, I can't bring water on (the only thing I drink) and I know we're going to miss the split baths!


Don’t worry, there’s really not much that is an upcharge that is not up charged on DCL.  Pay dining rooms?  DCL has them but not as much in the way of choice.  DCL now has an up charge ice cream place as do most cruise lines.  You don’t have to purchase on either line.  I’m not totally sure but I believe the cost of water on DCL is way more than any other cruise line.  The wifi is soooo much cheaper than DCL if that’s your thing.  Plus you can purchase a drink package on other cruise lines, no nasty surprise at the end of the cruise.           
Long story short, your not going to find it as bad as you think.  Have a ball.


----------



## FLVacationGirl

mort1331 said:


> I would say use the pcpoints for dcl by buying disney gc. and am for either flights or hotels or rental cars



Thanks! I totally forgot that the Disney cards can be used for DCL too!


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Silvermist999 said:


> didnt know you could get the Clinique rewards even when buying from Shoppers.  Does this also work for Hudson’s Bay, I wonder.



Yes it works for the bay too. They have a list on their website.

You take a photo of your receipt and upload it under the rewards section.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> Do any of your stores carry Clinique, etc products? Do you use any high-end products? I buy mine at Shoppers then upload my receipt so I still get my Clinique Rewards points.


Yes...I have two I shop at and both have high end products...which I am starting to use more and more.  I didn't know about the Clinque rewards...I'll have to look into that...as I use a couple of their items.  I was thinking about it...and with Xmas gifts for the dd...I might be able to do it.  We will see.


----------



## tinkerone

Wednesday, time to save those offers!


----------



## marchingstar

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> I have spend $200, get 30,000 points.  Do any of your stores carry Clinique, etc products? Do you use any high-end products? I buy mine at Shoppers then upload my receipt so I still get my Clinique Rewards points.



I just realized I have this offer too, but with different $/rewards. 

I love that there’s a tracker bar on the site, so it’s clear how many purchases count towards the $! What a simple, helpful tool.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

There's an in-store and online deal for Joe Fresh this week:

Every $50, get 10,000 points.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

tinkerone said:


> Wednesday, time to save those offers!


I didn't do it lol...even though I was in the app after work late last night to see if my shop earlier in the day had posted correctly.  


marchingstar said:


> I love that there’s a tracker bar on the site, so it’s clear how many purchases count towards the $! What a simple, helpful tool.


And it works!!!  I'm at 56.00 towards my 500.00 goal.  Guess we will see how close I can get it.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Here is this weeks flyer

https://www1.shoppersdrugmart.ca/en/flyer
Looks like a weekend 20X the points if you use that app or add the offer from your email offers.  I hope some of us are able to take advantage of this one!


----------



## Debbie

Oops! Forgot to save my offers. I was hoping for cat food this week, but didn't get it. I have bananas (always buy), but I will try to remember to save a couple that I just bought and don't need this week-celery, rice, snack mix, bagels, spice blend. The only one I _might _consider is the nitrite free lunch meat-2000 points, so that would make it more in line, price-wise. It can't be saved, so I'll decide when I am in the store to pick up DH's pop.


----------



## mrs.explorer1977

has anyone in the Edmonton area seen the gift cards in stock at Superstore/No Frills in the last week? The two closest to my office are out of stock, and I've got some points burning a hole (but I don't need that much stuff from Shoppers...)


----------



## kitntrip

mrs.explorer1977 said:


> has anyone in the Edmonton area seen the gift cards in stock at Superstore/No Frills in the last week? The two closest to my office are out of stock, and I've got some points burning a hole (but I don't need that much stuff from Shoppers...)



I was just at north Edmonton Superstore 2 hours ago and there were none in that store.


----------



## marchingstar

mrs.explorer1977 said:


> has anyone in the Edmonton area seen the gift cards in stock at Superstore/No Frills in the last week? The two closest to my office are out of stock, and I've got some points burning a hole (but I don't need that much stuff from Shoppers...)



If you can't find any in store, you could always redeem your points at a Superstore and then go right to Shoppers to buy a giftcard?

So if you have 100,000 points, buy 100$ worth of groceries at Superstore, then go to Shoppers and buy a 100$ gift card? It would save you from having to go on a hunt for a gift card at a Superstore.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Have my groceries done before Dorian hits us tomorrow!  But...I'm definitely heading to Shoppers tomorrow morning for the 20x event LOL  I'll be getting in and out by 8am to beat the last-minute shoppers.  Grocery stores weren't too bad last night, but tonight they will be a $hit show for sure...


----------



## marchingstar

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> Have my groceries done before Dorian hits us tomorrow!  But...I'm definitely heading to Shoppers tomorrow morning for the 20x event LOL  I'll be getting in and out by 8am to beat the last-minute shoppers.  Grocery stores weren't too bad last night, but tonight they will be a $hit show for sure...



stay safe!


----------



## Debbie

Thoughts and best wishes to all those affected by Dorian tonight, tomorrow and Sunday. Stay safe!


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Just back from Shoppers and spent $54 and earned 17080 points. Plus I earned 8600 on $50 at Superstore.

I'm up to 88000+ points so hopefully next weekend I can hit 100,000 points and then that will cap off my $1000 CDN WDW gift card!


----------



## FLVacationGirl

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> Just back from Shoppers and spent $54 and earned 17080 points. Plus I earned 8600 on $50 at Superstore.
> 
> I'm up to 88000+ points so hopefully next weekend I can hit 100,000 points and then that will cap off my $1000 CDN WDW gift card!


Awesome!! Way to go on the $1000!


----------



## flower_petals

Lots of stuff on sale at shoppers. House stuff. Got a set of 3 copper frying pans and a single serve blender both for $17 each. Glass storage containers set of 6 for $12. Racked up 27,400 on an $80 spend. 

Got enough points for a $100 GC


----------



## FLVacationGirl

Got my husband to do his first PC Express shop yesterday so that he could use the PC100 code and get 35,000 points for a $100 spend.


----------



## Love2Cruise2015

How can you buy Disney gift cards with PC Points as I was under the impression that at Shoppers Drug Mart you are not allowed to use your points to buy gift cards?


----------



## tinkerone

Love2Cruise2015 said:


> How can you buy Disney gift cards with PC Points as I was under the impression that at Shoppers Drug Mart you are not allowed to use your points to buy gift cards?


It's kind of a backwards way.  You use your points to pay for your purchase, let's say you use $50 worth of points, then you take the money you didn't have to spend, because you_ did_ use your points, and you buy a $50 gift card.  So not exactly purchasing them straight out, just using the points in a round about way.


----------



## Love2Cruise2015

tinkerone said:


> It's kind of a backwards way.  You use your points to pay for your purchase, let's say you use $50 worth of points, then you take the money you didn't have to spend, because you_ did_ use your points, and you buy a $50 gift card.  So not exactly purchasing them straight out, just using the points in a round about way.


Thank you for explaining.  I thought I was missing something at my Shoppers but that makes SO much sense


----------



## Pumpkin1172

It's kind of like moving money around...I call it my " Big Swiss bank account switch "    I"m such a dork lol.  It is my big " secret bank account " that no one else knows about!!!!



Love2Cruise2015 said:


> How can you buy Disney gift cards with PC Points as I was under the impression that at Shoppers Drug Mart you are not allowed to use your points to buy gift cards?


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Not sure about others, but I would have a hard time saving the actual cash if I didn’t buy the gift cards!


----------



## tinkerone

[/QUOTE]


ilovetotravel1977 said:


> Not sure about others, but I would have a hard time saving the actual cash if I didn’t buy the gift cards!


Not me, I have no issues at all.  I have several accounts at Tangerine and I immediately transfer the amount there so I can keep it separate......and a little harder to get at.  Most times I convert it to US and transfer it to my US account.


----------



## marchingstar

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> Not sure about others, but I would have a hard time saving the actual cash if I didn’t buy the gift cards!



me too. or rather, i think i would convince myself to put it in general savings or towards house projects, etc. instead of vacation money. 

plus it feels really nice to have the $$ on dedicated disney gift cards. it’s like a nice little reminder that there will always be another family visit to look forward to!


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

marchingstar said:


> me too. or rather, i think i would convince myself to put it in general savings or towards house projects, etc. instead of vacation money.
> 
> plus it feels really nice to have the $$ on dedicated disney gift cards. it’s like a nice little reminder that there will always be another family visit to look forward to!



Yea, I would use it for house projects too. Which is absolutely fine, but I like vacations more


----------



## marchingstar

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> Yea, I would use it for house projects too. Which is absolutely fine, but I like vacations more



ditto  

the only time I wouldn't get gift cards is if my savings dipped below where I feel comfortable. I would never want to be in a position where I have a robust vacation fund but no $$ for an unexpected expense like car repairs or something.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

I put my points money into a vacation bank account.  It not accessed by anyone but me.  It is MY " fun money " savings account.  It is not linked with my debit card...so I can't try to use it for anything while shopping.  And honestly, I dream of vacations, so it is only used to vacations.  

I really want to take the hubby and boys and do a Universal /Disney Florida trip.  I put all extra money into there.  From PC points, me selling things from around the house that we no longer need...and also put any money I make from upcycling and refurbishing furniture.  I'm really hoping that later winter/early spring we might have enough rewards to be able to do a trip without having to spend much of our own money.  We are trying hard to stay on a timeline of being debt free so I have to creative with how to save beyond what we are already doing.  I want the fun money to be spent on everyone....not just me - but I get to decide where it goes since it is from my creative ability to save even more than we are 

Last year I did use some of my points to buy them a nintendo switch...i had ZERO interest in having ANOTHER gaming system in the house.  So it was a win for all of us.  I didn't have to fork out any cash for that...and they were happy to get one of those.  But now...momma wants to use it for a vacation!!!!!!  And a fun, exhausting one at that!!!!!!!


----------



## MermaidLagoonResident

Pumpkin1172 said:


> It's kind of like moving money around...I call it my " Big Swiss bank account switch "    I"m such a dork lol.  It is my big " secret bank account " that no one else knows about!!!!




Yesterday I made a shoppers stop because I had 2 offers I wanted to use together- spend $20, get 6,000 points and 200 its per $1 spent on greeting cards. We have 2 weddings to attend coming up so I picked up a card for each. Before buying them I sent my DH a photo of them to see what he though and he thanked me for picking them up (in the past, whoever knew the wedding couple first would pick up the card). Sent him a text back along the lines of "yes... of course, I am doing this now so you don't have to worry about it. not at all for my own personal gain..."  My upcoming Florida trip is for the princess half weekend and he wasn't interested in joining me so all the optimum points are for me!

Year ago he had his own optimum card but stopped using it because he didn't want more cards in his wallet confused3). A couple months back he went to do groceries on his own and I had asked him to get a couple of the items I had targeted offers for so he took my card with him. After he left it on the kitchen table for me to put back into my wallet but I didn't bother because I just use the card in the app. Somewhere along the line he put the card back in his wallet and uses it when he goes shopping! Granted he doesn't see the targeted offers so once or twice he's redeemed something I was saving and had plans for but I've kinda been looking at any of his transactions as extra bonus money!


----------



## Pumpkin1172

MermaidLagoonResident said:


> Year ago he had his own optimum card but stopped using it because he didn't want more cards in his wallet confused3). A couple months back he went to do groceries on his own and I had asked him to get a couple of the items I had targeted offers for so he took my card with him. After he left it on the kitchen table for me to put back into my wallet but I didn't bother because I just use the card in the app. Somewhere along the line he put the card back in his wallet and uses it when he goes shopping! Granted he doesn't see the targeted offers so once or twice he's redeemed something I was saving and had plans for but I've kinda been looking at any of his transactions as extra bonus money!



The rule in our house is...the PC optimumm points are MINE...the Canadian Tire points are HIS.  I will add to his points when I shop there and he add to my points when he shops at mine.  He has plans for his Canadian Tire points....and when he started pondering what he could get with MY points...I had to rudely tell him to BACK OFF


----------



## marchingstar

Pumpkin1172 said:


> The rule in our house is...the PC optimumm points are MINE...the Canadian Tire points are HIS.  I will add to his points when I shop there and he add to my points when he shops at mine.  He has plans for his Canadian Tire points....and when he started pondering what he could get with MY points...I had to rudely tell him to BACK OFF



In my house the PC points are mine and the Air Miles are...also mine!



For us, Disney vacations are win-win, so it’s really going towards something we would both pick anyways. But still...my points!!


----------



## Donald - my hero

*just stumbled across the fact that the Hauler Aisles of Glory is on again! You can earn 500 points PER DAY until they give away a total of 50,000,000 points. It apparently started on Sept 4th and runs till Sept 30th. If you don't want to spend time playing the game, just head into the store and run into the first 3 obstacles, it doesn't care what your score is, still get 500 points. Last time i managed to collect 2,000 before it ended

Aisles of Glory Game*


----------



## isabellea

I think I did my best deal so far. Received 15 205 points for a purchase of 27.46$ (before tax). That's a 55% return!! The only thing is that I received a mystery 2000 points. I cannot find where it's coming from. No explanation on the receipt and none in the app.

Colgate products:
Loaded offer on Colgate products for 3800 points
2000 points when purchase 2 Colgate products (in-store offer)

7000 points when spend 25$ at Shoppers (had 27.46$ before taxes)
405 base points

Grand total I should have received: 13 205!


----------



## Debbie

isabellea said:


> I think I did my best deal so far. Received 15 205 points for a purchase of 27.46$ (before tax). That's a 55% return!! The only thing is that I received a mystery 2000 points. I cannot find where it's coming from. No explanation on the receipt and none in the app.



I just saw this when I went to rollover my deals for next week. It's a Load, Shop, Surprise deal for a couple of days (ends in 2 days).



> 1 in 20 chance at 100,000 pts!





> *when you scan your card in store*


----------



## tinkerone

Donald - my hero said:


> *just stumbled across the fact that the Hauler Aisles of Glory is on again! You can earn 500 points PER DAY until they give away a total of 50,000,000 points. It apparently started on Sept 4th and runs till Sept 30th. If you don't want to spend time playing the game, just head into the store and run into the first 3 obstacles, it doesn't care what your score is, still get 500 points. Last time i managed to collect 2,000 before it ended
> 
> Aisles of Glory Game*


I've only been able to get this to work once.  Anyone been able to do it more?


----------



## marchingstar

tinkerone said:


> I've only been able to get this to work once.  Anyone been able to do it more?



same trouble for me!


----------



## Donald - my hero

*yeah only worked once for me this time as well,  was hoping on getting the 500 points per day again*


----------



## Silvermist999

The link allows me to play the game, but doesn’t ask me if I want to collect points. It worked the first time.  I wonder if it will work using the same link, maybe found elsewhere.


----------



## bgula

It's done as of yesterday.  I got points from Sept. 6-10, so they must have reached their points limit.  I think I got about the same in the spring.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Redemption Event this weekend. Meh. I'd rather earn points.


----------



## mort1331

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> Redemption Event this weekend. Meh. I'd rather earn points.


Is that for shoppers or superstore


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

@mort1331 Shoppers


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Nope...only once for me too.  I thought it was just me...guess not



tinkerone said:


> I've only been able to get this to work once. Anyone been able to do it more?


----------



## youngdeb12

I was able to do it 2 or 3 times but that was last week and I've been forgetting to do it since.  They may have reached their limit.


----------



## pigletto

So NoFrills has their in store offer threshold spends this weekend. I decided to use the PC express offer and order my groceries online this week . What I didn’t know is that it combined with my app offers AND the in store offer . So I just spent $116 online for groceries and earned 45,250 points! The best part ? I didn’t waste my Saturday morning fighting store crowds !


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Dang it! Missed 7500 points on a $75 spend by $0.35! Ugh, those grapes screwed me up. I typically under estimate my weighed produce so this doesnt happen. Oh well, not the first time and certainly won’t be the last, I’m sure!


----------



## Disney Addicted

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> Dang it! Missed 7500 points on a $75 spend by $0.35! Ugh, those grapes screwed me up. I typically under estimate my weighed produce so this doesnt happen. Oh well, not the first time and certainly won’t be the last, I’m sure!



So frustrating when that happens!


----------



## mollyseven

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> $30.91 pre-tax and earned 11,600. Plus I earned 5,800 at Superstore, so balance is back up to 19,549 after cashing in 50,000 for another $50 WDW gift card.


I thought you couldn’t use points for gift cards ???? Also if you buy the WDW gift cards in Canada how do they work in Florida?


----------



## Disney Addicted

mollyseven said:


> I thought you couldn’t use points for gift cards ???? Also if you buy the WDW gift cards in Canada how do they work in Florida?



You can't use the points for gift cards.  What you do is use the points for groceries, then take the money you would have spent on groceries and use it for the gift card instead.

About a year ago (maybe 2?) Disney gift cards in Canada can be used in the States.  Stores, WDW, DL, Disney cruise line.  The first time you use the gift card in the States, you get the remaining balance locked in at whatever the current US exchange rate is.


----------



## mollyseven

Disney Addicted said:


> You can't use the points for gift cards.  What you do is use the points for groceries, then take the money you would have spent on groceries and use it for the gift card instead.
> 
> About a year ago (maybe 2?) Disney gift cards in Canada can be used in the States.  Stores, WDW, DL, Disney cruise line.  The first time you use the gift card in the States, you get the remaining balance locked in at whatever the current US exchange rate is.


Good info thank you 
I think I’ll start getting a few for our November trip


----------



## scrappinginontario

The gift card values fluctuate just as our dollar does.  I cashed in a few cards Wednesday and my $50CDN gift cards were worth $38.08.  I went to guest services again Sat night and that time the $50 cards were only worth $37.63.


----------



## marchingstar

scrappinginontario said:


> The gift card values fluctuate just as our dollar does.  I cashed in a few cards Wednesday and my $50CDN gift cards were worth $38.08.  I went to guest services again Sat night and that time the $50 cards were only worth $37.63.



I’m “liking” the info but gosh, those numbers hurt!


----------



## mollyseven

So do you have to cash them in at guest services where they put the $ on your account or can I use them at stores and restaurants as we go?


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

mollyseven said:


> So do you have to cash them in at guest services where they put the $ on your account or can I use them at stores and restaurants as we go?



Pretty sure you can do both.  We had e-gift card last time they just scanned it on my phone.


----------



## mollyseven

Great thanks !!


----------



## Donald - my hero

mollyseven said:


> So do you have to cash them in at guest services where they put the $ on your account or can I use them at stores and restaurants as we go?


*you can use them anywhere you'd like, even at your resort to pay down any charges you've made with your magic band. Only thing that's been mentioned is that the resorts have a bit of trouble with them but if you point out that it's a Canadian card they will enter the number manually and it's fine.  All other locations just have it scanned and it works fine. *


----------



## scrappinginontario

Donald - my hero said:


> *you can use them anywhere you'd like, even at your resort to pay down any charges you've made with your magic band. Only thing that's been mentioned is that the resorts have a bit of trouble with them but if you point out that it's a Canadian card they will enter the number manually and it's fine.  All other locations just have it scanned and it works fine. *


Guess what??!!!  Canadian Disney gift cards finally scanned at Pop last week!  Woot woot!!!  No more peeling off the scratch area and painfully keying in those long numbers one digit at a time!  Just swipe and done!  What a big time saver this was!



mollyseven said:


> So do you have to cash them in at guest services where they put the $ on your account or can I use them at stores and restaurants as we go?


As others have shared you can do either.  Personally we like having a record of all our charges in one place so I choose to put everything on my MB and I don't need to carry gift cards with us.  I keep them locked in the safe in our room then twice during our trip I visit the front desk and put them against our MB charges.

One change that I didn't care for as much is that Pop Century no longer has a Check-In queue and a Guest Relations queue.  Everyone gets into the same queue each time they go to the desk.  I was told that this change is across resort and that all Disney Resorts are now doing it this way.  Can't say that I'm a fan of this as now if my question is a simple one I still need to wait in the line with everyone checking in, sending packages, booking dining, etc.  There is sometimes a CM with a tablet where you enter the queue but more often I found them to be right before visiting a specific CM so not really a time savings there.


----------



## mort1331

So are experience with the GC is, You can not put your GC on your account ahead of time and just use it as you go. You can to what scrappinginontario says and pay down once you have a balance. This is what we do, charge all back to room, go to guest services at the resort before 11pm the night before you check out and pay off your balance  with the cards. You can not preload your hotel account.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Can you use the gift cards for your room only deposit at the time of booking on the website?


----------



## Disney Addicted

scrappinginontario said:


> The gift card values fluctuate just as our dollar does.  I cashed in a few cards Wednesday and my $50CDN gift cards were worth $38.08.  I went to guest services again Sat night and that time the $50 cards were only worth $37.63.





marchingstar said:


> I’m “liking” the info but gosh, those numbers hurt!



Yes, that does hurt.  I could have sworn on a different thread the info was once used the exchange rate was locked in.  Ah well.  At least we can use them in the States now.



mollyseven said:


> So do you have to cash them in at guest services where they put the $ on your account or can I use them at stores and restaurants as we go?



We came back last week and I had no trouble using them anywhere, except at a popcorn kiosk once.  He said cash for my Oogie Boogie bucket.  All other locations (Yak & Yeti, merchandise stores, Ghiradelli's, Wolfgang Puck Express) used my card with no trouble.


----------



## scrappinginontario

mort1331 said:


> So are experience with the GC is, You can not put your GC on your account ahead of time and just use it as you go. You can to what scrappinginontario says and pay down once you have a balance. This is what we do, charge all back to room, go to guest services at the resort before 11pm the night before you check out and pay off your balance  with the cards. You can not preload your hotel account.


 Yes although just a heads up for those staying longer than a few days, I have heard that half way through your trip Disney will charge the current charges to your cc.  Because of this I chose to go to Guest Services on days 4 and 9 of our 10 day trip and pay off the balance.


ilovetotravel1977 said:


> Can you use the gift cards for your room only deposit at the time of booking on the website?


  Yes, it's an option as a form of payment on the Disney website.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Tonight I did the PC express click and collect.  I was able to use the 15,000 points promo for an order over 75.00 and also had a pretty good haul of personal offers.  I scored 20,000 points tonight.  I'll take that. 

I have a personal offer tomorrow at Shoppers for 20X the points on a 50.00 purchase.  I'm hoping to get there tomorrow after work.   I should be able to hit that for tomorrow.  Just a tip...don't waste your money of the new eye creams from oil of olay.  They are NOT very moisturizing for an eye treatment


----------



## tinkerone

Wednesday, time to save any offers you want for next week.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

20x on $50 event Saturday at Shoppers! I think they do these twice per month? Along with a 20x on $75 cosmetics and a redeem event?


----------



## star72232

I got 7 offers this week.  7!  Even with the 4 I saved I only have 11 offers.  And one of them is a Wellwise offer for 20X/$50 (I don't need any medical supplies, it's useless) and one is a 5000/$20 spend at Shoppers (which doesn't hit the 30% threshold, so I won't use it).  Terrible week for me!


----------



## tinkerone

star72232 said:


> I got 7 offers this week.  7!  Even with the 4 I saved I only have 11 offers.  And one of them is a Wellwise offer for 20X/$50 (I don't need any medical supplies, it's useless) and one is a 5000/$20 spend at Shoppers (which doesn't hit the 30% threshold, so I won't use it).  Terrible week for me!


I have 19 offers and the Wellwise one as well.  Most of my offers are good ones that I will use.


----------



## star72232

tinkerone said:


> I have 19 offers and the Wellwise one as well.  Most of my offers are good ones that I will use.



I think it’s because I normally grocery shop on Wednesday. I didn’t this week - I’m going tomorrow. I bet since I didn’t use any of my offers last week I’m getting poor options this week.


----------



## scrappinginontario

star72232 said:


> I think it’s because I normally grocery shop on Wednesday. I didn’t this week - I’m going tomorrow. I bet since I didn’t use any of my offers last week I’m getting poor options this week.


I'm not sure how they decide how many offers to give us.  We were at Disney last week so I didn't use my offers but I have 28 this week!!!  There really is no rhyme or reason to how many offers I receive, at least that I can figure out!


----------



## tinkerone

I like the fact that they keep sending me Coke offers, spend $10 get 2000.  You would think they would figure out that I'm going to buy coke anyways so they don't have to give me incentives for this.  
But I'll take it!


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Count the Duck in the column of "where the heck are all my offers?" I have 10 offers and 2 are just early warnings of the 20X events! At least the ones I do have are all products I buy because i only buy maybe 15 different things! *


----------



## marchingstar

my offers suck this week too. ah well...here’s hoping for some good offers next week!


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

I'm only doing Shoppers this weekend, no Superstore.  I really need to start cashing out air miles, so a big Sobeys cash miles order it is for me this weekend.


----------



## tinkerone

Back from my shop.  Spent $51.53 pre-tax and received 20,300 in points.


----------



## Disney Addicted

I just came back from Shoppers.  Spend $30 get 8,000 points text offer received this morning.

I received a total of 1,865 points for $31.80.   I had to submit a points inquiry for the 8,000.


----------



## juniorbugman

Disney Addicted said:


> I just came back from Shoppers. Spend $30 get 8,000 points text offer received this morning.
> 
> I received a total of 1,865 points for $31.80.  I had to submit a points inquiry for the 8,000.


Okay I too had to submit a points inquiry for the 8,000.   Haven't heard any back yet but I did get the we are looking into this for you email.  Must have been a system glitch today.


----------



## kitntrip

I had the same issue at Shoppers today.


----------



## mort1331

so flash sale today. 2500points for each simply lemonade, watermelon or peak icetea. Now at SS they price match and in our area freshco has them on for 1.99. So we dont buy these normally, but its like they are paying me .50 each to try them. So I will pick up some today.


----------



## scrappinginontario

mort1331 said:


> so flash sale today. 2500points for each simply lemonade, watermelon or peak icetea. Now at SS they price match and in our area freshco has them on for 1.99. So we dont buy these normally, but its like they are paying me .50 each to try them. So I will pick up some today.


I received this offer but deleted it. Is it possible for you to place a screen shot here?


----------



## mort1331

scrappinginontario said:


> I received this offer but deleted it. Is it possible for you to place a screen shot here?


Not sure i kmow how. But i think like the others no coupon needed


----------



## mort1331

wow learned something new today


----------



## scrappinginontario

Is there a way to see which flyers my particular store price matches?


----------



## mort1331

it should be all local ones to you


----------



## scrappinginontario

mort1331 said:


> it should be all local ones to you


Unfortunately it's not that easy.  There are stores in our city that they do not price match even though they are within about 5kms.  The other challenge is keeping Superstore and No Frill's price matching options straight as they each price match different places.


----------



## pigletto

My offers have been so strange lately. I only got six offers this morning. They are all special offers or threshold spends. 
One of them is 10,000 points for every $50 spent in store which is awesome.  But it doesn’t say what store ..not on the main text of the offer or in the fine print. 
I’m hoping I can use it at NoFrills . There’s food on the picture so probably not a Shoppers offer.


----------



## Disney Addicted

My missing 8,000 points was added late last night.  Did you guys get yours?


----------



## pigletto

scrappinginontario said:


> Unfortunately it's not that easy.  There are stores in our city that they do not price match even though they are within about 5kms.  The other challenge is keeping Superstore and No Frill's price matching options straight as they each price match different places.


The store will have a list. You will need to ask at the actual store and they can tell you.


----------



## tinkerone

I have 21 offers, three of them are targeted.  I have one I love, its purchase $20 in gas, get 2000 points.  That's a great offer and the only time I purchase gas there.


----------



## juniorbugman

Disney Addicted said:


> My missing 8,000 points was added late last night. Did you guys get yours?


Yes mine posted last night.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*my offers are pitiful even based on my usual terrible luck. I have THREE and 2 of them aren't even good till the weekend. Not doing anything to encourage me to shop! Didn't even have my saved offers show up *


----------



## juniorbugman

I have 17 offers of which there are 4 that I pushed from last week.  I have the cash one as well and some Joe Fresh one which I probably will never use.  I got the milk one that everybody talks about but it isn't the milk that my family will drink so is wasted on me.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Here is this weeks flyer 

*https://www1.shoppersdrugmart.ca/en...VFb3sCh3XpAaOEAAYASABEgJD8vD_BwE&gclsrc=aw.ds*

Looks like it's a weekend offer on the app or email if you don't have the app.  Download the offer of 20X on 50.00 purchased.  Looks like there is also 15% off Indigo gift cards.  Might be a good idea for stocking stuffers for someone on your christmas lists.  Also seniors day on Oct 3 with 20% discount, plus an extra 10,000 points.  Pretty sweet deal if you ask me.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

My offers this week are not great either.  I have a couple I saved from last week and those loaded.  Thank goodness for the 20X the points all weekend.  I hate it when it is only one day.  Sometimes I have a hard time getting there on that specific day.  Oh well, I do have a few things I needed again from there.  So I'll take the points offered and run!!!!


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Totally off topic of PC Points but for anyone who collects SCENE points (Cineplex), Sept. 27 is 50x points at participating restaurants. And it's half-the-scene-points for movies that day!


----------



## Pumpkin1172

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> Totally off topic of PC Points but for anyone who collects SCENE points (Cineplex), Sept. 27 is 50x points at participating restaurants. And it's half-the-scene-points for movies that day!


Hmmm...we have a Monata's that just opened here.  Maybe a date night for the hubby and I


----------



## Donald - my hero

*just did a live chat and yes,  they're aware of "issues" but no offer to help out,  just a quick sorry and then she disconnected *


----------



## star72232

My offers were more numerous than last week (I only got 7 last week, this week I got 14.  Not a single produce or bread/bagel offer though, and I usually get a bunch of those (I have 4 kids, we eat a lot of fruit and veggies and bread!).  Nothing great in the offers, but I guess it's better than it was for me!


----------



## Disney Addicted

I just checked my PC app while making up my grocery list and they credited me with another 8,000 points!


----------



## Disney Addicted

Someone here awhile ago mentioned you can ask for a rain check on points.  I want to say thank you!

Last week I had an 200 points for every $1 spent on poultry.  I had to stock up on meat and figured I would purchase a frozen stuffed butterball turkey as well.  They were listed in the flyer but the store did not have any.  I asked if it was possible for a rain check on the points and was given one.

Today the turkeys were in and on sale.  Flat rate $35 for all between 7-9 kg.  I picked the largest I could (8 kg) and showed the rain check to customer service.  My turkey was just over $2 cheaper per kg than last week.  All she did was ring in the current price of the turkey and gave me the 7,000 points on it!


----------



## dancin Disney style

Hi All....I haven't participated in this thread but lurk a little.   So stupid me forgot to save my offers on Wednesday.  I needed a total restock of meat and had beef, pork and chicken offers.  Of course I ended up spending around $80 on that stuff yesterday....so that's 16,000 in lost points.

Several weeks ago I checked out a couple of different Shoppers stores to see if one of them had a better grocery section than my closest store.  I found one that is pretty good so I've been heading over there first to get as much as possible off of my list before going to RCSS for the rest.  Almost every week I have the 20x offer so I'm earning 15,000-20,000  weekly by going there first.  I'm loving this but now I have the problem of having an abundance of points that I need to figure out how to use.  I realized yesterday that I haven't looked at the gift card selection at Shoppers....so I'll need to do that next time.  I don't like to let the points accumulate past  50 or 100K after having them stolen a  couple years ago.  I was flipping them into grocery gift cards but my RCSS now only has $10 cards available and I've got over $300 in those right now which is more than enough.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

I got to hit shoppers yesterday while out doing our weekly shopping  and was able to snag 23,000 points.  I'll take that.

Also on the spend 500.00 on cosmetics, skincare or fragrance by Nov 8....I'm at 181.66 so far.  I still have a couple things I have had my eye on...and also a couple of xmas gifts for the dd...So I might be able to hit that target yet.  I'll get 110,000 points in return if I hit that 500.00 goal  I'll keep you updated to see if I can make it lol


----------



## flower_petals

dancin Disney style said:


> Hi All....I haven't participated in this thread but lurk a little.   So stupid me forgot to save my offers on Wednesday.  I needed a total restock of meat and had beef, pork and chicken offers.  Of course I ended up spending around $80 on that stuff yesterday....so that's 16,000 in lost points.
> 
> Several weeks ago I checked out a couple of different Shoppers stores to see if one of them had a better grocery section than my closest store.  I found one that is pretty good so I've been heading over there first to get as much as possible off of my list before going to RCSS for the rest.  Almost every week I have the 20x offer so I'm earning 15,000-20,000  weekly by going there first.  I'm loving this but now I have the problem of having an abundance of points that I need to figure out how to use.  I realized yesterday that I haven't looked at the gift card selection at Shoppers....so I'll need to do that next time.  I don't like to let the points accumulate past  50 or 100K after having them stolen a  couple years ago.  I was flipping them into grocery gift cards but my RCSS now only has $10 cards available and I've got over $300 in those right now which is more than enough.


I've been doing the same. I spend $100/$125 a week on groceries ( too much for me & two tween boys) but I get $50 of my list ( cheese, soup, and make a meal of whatever is on sale) at shoppers. The points adds up quick.


----------



## tinkerone

Wednesday, time to save those offers day!


----------



## Donald - my hero

tinkerone said:


> Wednesday, time to save those offers day!


*or time to pray that you get any offers tomorrow that you'll be able to either use or save for the following week   *


----------



## Disney Addicted

I have a Spend $20 get 5,000 points for today at Shoppers.  It's not 20X but right now I have a harder time hitting the $50 spend threshold so this is good.

Plus they are selling Breyers ice cream at $3.99 and have $1 off coupons.  I'll get a couple containers at $2.99 each for Thanksgiving.


----------



## mort1331

Disney Addicted said:


> I have a Spend $20 get 5,000 points for today at Shoppers.  It's not 20X but right now I have a harder time hitting the $50 spend threshold so this is good.
> 
> Plus they are selling Breyers ice cream at $3.99 and have $1 off coupons.  I'll get a couple containers at $2.99 each for Thanksgiving.


Just make sure its their ice cream and not their frozen dessert. Yuck, you have to look close. They cannot call it ice cream if the milk or cream is not the first 2 ingredients. They work around this by calling it frozen dessert. If you leave it over night in a bowl, it doesnt melt....hmmm like McD fries that dont mold.


----------



## Disney Addicted

mort1331 said:


> Just make sure its their ice cream and not their frozen dessert. Yuck, you have to look close. They cannot call it ice cream if the milk or cream is not the first 2 ingredients. They work around this by calling it frozen dessert. If you leave it over night in a bowl, it doesnt melt....hmmm like McD fries that dont mold.



Yes, so true!  Luckily this is real ice cream.  We have gotten caught with those stupid frozen desserts in the past.


----------



## Disney Addicted

Interesting.  I finally received the milk offer again, but instead of 20X the points it's 1,000 points any milk product (2L or 4L) with a limit of 2.


----------



## star72232

Disney Addicted said:


> Interesting.  I finally received the milk offer again, but instead of 20X the points it's 1,000 points any milk product (2L or 4L) with a limit of 2.



I got 750 points, with the same limits as you. Boo. 20X is 1200 points - they’re almost cutting it in half.


----------



## scrappinginontario

My milk offer last week was 1,000 points too.  It's just the second time I've received so didn't realize it used to be different.


----------



## tinkerone

I just noticed this weekend there is a 20X's offer but there is no spend threshold.  Unless I have missed something, that is pretty unusual.  I wasn't sure I could do a $50 spend but if its for any amount, I'm in!

Also there is a PC points contest, scan your card from the App, 100 prizes to be won.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

And the 20x event is on Sunday and Monday instead of Saturday and/or Sunday.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Hmm strange. The offer that's in my app is for Shoppers on Friday 20x / $50 or more, but the sales don't start until Sunday?


----------



## Iralyn

I have a Friday offer for 20x, spend *$40 *or more.  But also only 750 points for buying milk.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

I just checked my app again and I also now have the 20x / $50 offer for Sunday/Monday. So weird that they would give me one for today and then another for the actual flyer sale.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> I just checked my app again and I also now have the 20x / $50 offer for Sunday/Monday. So weird that they would give me one for today and then another for the actual flyer sale.



I find no rhyme or reason for their offers.   I think most of it is based on your spending history.  "If we give her a " coupon " to come in not on a weekend...will she come in and spend some her dollars with us?".  They are tracking our spending habits.  Seeing which offers we go for, which ones we don't, do we spend mostly on sale days with items that are on sale, how we " spend " our points.  

Anyone with a card to ANY company can be guaranteed that they are tracking what, when, and how we are using our cards and rewards.  

I have a 20X the points with a 50.00 shop today...then I can see the weekend offer as well.  I do tend to use the weekday offers myself.  I have trouble getting there on the weekends sometimes.  And if I go during the week, I'm by myself and can just wander, look and touch at everything with no one saying...Come on we need to go do X.  

And on another note...I'm up to 200.00 of  my 500.00 goal of cosmetics skincare and fragrance.  I picked up some travel size items for the weekend...and when the hubby has a business trip just after Thanksgiving.  I'm slowly getting there.  I'll look like a 25 yr old version of myself when this promo is over     NOPE...probably not!!!!!


----------



## tinkerone

Feels odd doing a Shoppers stop on a Sunday but I did it.  $56.06 with a total of 21,800 points return.  I also have a missing points in for 800 more, bought some cookies and didn't get the points for some reason.  
Anyways, I'm happy with this.  Hope everyone has a good shop.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Earned 20,000+ on $52 pre-tax ($54.48 post tax), so not a bad day shopping.

I've officially maxed out my first WDW gift card at $1,000 CDN and started a new one today...hopefully another $1,000 between now and February 2021!


----------



## star72232

I did really well at Shoppers yesterday - 38350 on $84 pre-tax (over 45% back!).  After a few really bad weeks in a row, I'll take it.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Was hoping to get to Shopper's today to pick up a few things...but we are now experiencing a " an extreme cold weather front to hit " and it is now cold and spitting rain...with it going to turn into snow     So I'm not going to get there tonight

But when we were visiting the DD in the big city...I stopped at the shoppers in the mall and picked up some advil for my migraine, and she saw how many points I had.  Her eyes got really big...and she was like...YOU can buy us the baby monitor we want with all those points!!!!!  I kindly told her...those are MY points to spend on the family as I see fit.  ( We are already buying them the nursery furniture )  I love her...but those points are for our holiday fund!!!!!


----------



## Silvermist999

My offers at Shoppers seem so much better than my targeted ones lately, I got a 10,000 pts for every $30 spend this Wednesday.  Really looking forward to earning some points!

There is also a texted offer for Shoppers tomorrow-20% off regular priced items.


----------



## scorpsfan

10,000 PC Optimum points for buying a beef tenderloin the other day at Zehrs! Highly recommend! It was delicious! I think it's only on sale until Thursday this week.


----------



## mort1331

So walked over to Shoppers since it was the last day for my 1000milk, also had on the app 1.99cookies, limit 4 and today was 20%off all reg priced merch. Well tickle me pink, Not only did I get the 20 on the milk, but also on the cookies at reg price, then the discount down to 1.99. My wife only eats these chunks by pc, so sad it was limited to 4
walked out with everythink only costing me 8 bucks, had to take a double take, but all charges were there, so nothing mis scanned. Plus still received the 1000 for milk/


----------



## isabellea

Got an e-mail with Get 20 000 points when buying a 100$ GC for David’s tea, H&M or Roots and La Vie en Rose.


----------



## tinkerone

It's Wednesday and we all know what that means......save those offers!


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Joe Fresh has a promo instore and online - every $10 in outerwear, get 2000 points.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

This weeks Shopper's Drug Mart flyer.  

*https://www1.shoppersdrugmart.ca/en/flyer*
It looks like it is redemption sale weekend.  For anyone needing to spend some points...you will save some extra money with paying with points this weekend!

Tuesday & Wednesday  is spend 75 get 25,000 points.  Its a good way to get some bonus points.  Kind of a high threshold to get to...but if you have your eye on a higher priced item...then might be a good time to pick it up.  

Hope everyone gets a some good points this week!!!!


----------



## MermaidLagoonResident

Pumpkin1172 said:


> This weeks Shopper's Drug Mart flyer.
> 
> *https://www1.shoppersdrugmart.ca/en/flyer*
> It looks like it is redemption sale weekend.  For anyone needing to spend some points...you will save some extra money with paying with points this weekend!
> 
> Tuesday & Wednesday  is spend 75 get 25,000 points.  Its a good way to get some bonus points.  Kind of a high threshold to get to...but if you have your eye on a higher priced item...then might be a good time to pick it up.
> 
> Hope everyone gets a some good points this week!!!!


Thanks for the heads up! Going to make the most of the redemption event and pick up a new dis gc!


----------



## Pumpkin1172

MermaidLagoonResident said:


> Thanks for the heads up! Going to make the most of the redemption event and pick up a new dis gc!



Me too...I will just take the cash and move it to my holiday account


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

I just realized I have a 20x / $50 offer in my app for this weekend! Looks like I need to rework my grocery lists


----------



## dancin Disney style

So interesting....I just looked at my Shoppers receipt from last weekend and only 1015 of my 17,000+ points are at the bottom of the receipt in the totals.  All the points are listed above the subtotal though.  Guess I need to submit for missing points.


----------



## Disney Addicted

I went to Shoppers this morning for the Cash in $50 in points and get $65 off.  My son wants Super Smash Bros Ultimate (Switch) which is $80.  I was able to get their last copy.  So instead of $80 it ended up costing me $65.  I'll take that $50 in points I cashed out and put that in our vacation fund and count the $15 as free.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Disney Addicted said:


> I went to Shoppers this morning for the Cash in $50 in points and get $65 off. My son wants Super Smash Bros Ultimate (Switch) which is $80. I was able to get their last copy. So instead of $80 it ended up costing me $65. I'll take that $50 in points I cashed out and put that in our vacation fund and count the $15 as free.


I did the same thing.  I bought a few items this weekend...and added another 50.00 into  my vacation /slush fun fund for the family.  It is slowly growing!!!!


----------



## Disney Addicted

I received an e-mail about a flash sale at Loblaws for today and tomorrow only.

Purchase a 95 count box of Mars Variety Pack for $13.99 and get 7,000 points.   Skittles & Starburst 90 count $13.99 get 5,000 points.

We're handing out Kool-Aid Jammers for halloween this year.  We only get 40-50 kids.  But I'm going to pick up a Mars box and bring it to euchre night in two weeks.


----------



## scrappinginontario

Disney Addicted said:


> I received an e-mail about a flash sale at Loblaws for today and tomorrow only.
> 
> Purchase a 95 count box of Mars Variety Pack for $13.99 and get 7,000 points.   Skittles & Starburst 90 count $13.99 get 5,000 points.
> 
> We're handing out Kool-Aid Jammers for halloween this year.  We only get 40-50 kids.  But I'm going to pick up a Mars box and bring it to euchre night in two weeks.


Guessing this is just select people as I didn't receive an offer like this.  I also checked my online account.

Enjoy your chocolate...and euchre party!  I'm off to one of those this Saturday.


----------



## tinkerone

scrappinginontario said:


> Guessing this is just select people as I didn't receive an offer like this.  I also checked my online account.
> 
> Enjoy your chocolate...and euchre party!  I'm off to one of those this Saturday.


I saw it posted in the store.


----------



## Tndnknin

scrappinginontario said:


> Guessing this is just select people as I didn't receive an offer like this.  I also checked my online account.
> 
> Enjoy your chocolate...and euchre party!  I'm off to one of those this Saturday.


I received this offer via email and it’s also posted in my local Zehrs.


----------



## dancin Disney style

Has anyone had trouble getting missing points from Shoppers?  I discovered that they failed to credit over 16,000 points that are listed on my receipt from Oct 8th.  I've now sent 3 missing point inquires and had zero response, yet on the day I sent the second one I also sent one for missing points from RCSS and got that one within about 3 hours.


----------



## scrappinginontario

dancin Disney style said:


> Has anyone had trouble getting missing points from Shoppers?  I discovered that they failed to credit over 16,000 points that are listed on my receipt from Oct 8th.  I've now sent 3 missing point inquires and had zero response, yet on the day I sent the second one I also sent one for missing points from RCSS and got that one within about 3 hours.


The time I was missing Shoppers points it took about a week to be credited and like you, more than one contact.  Normally Superstore points are credited within hours.


----------



## marchingstar

dancin Disney style said:


> Has anyone had trouble getting missing points from Shoppers?  I discovered that they failed to credit over 16,000 points that are listed on my receipt from Oct 8th.  I've now sent 3 missing point inquires and had zero response, yet on the day I sent the second one I also sent one for missing points from RCSS and got that one within about 3 hours.



For me, it feels like its more about the number of points missing. I do most of my collecting at Shoppers, and there can be real variation in the time it takes to resolve. If I'm missing a few hundred to a few thousand points, it can be resolved in a matter of hours. Over 10,000 seems to take extra time. Maybe the front of the line employees can only approve lower limits, while higher points need some kind of approval or additional investigation?


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

I have the same experiences as @marchingstar. If I am missing a lot it takes forever! It is like they don’t believe you or something. I usually go on their live chat instead of doing a missing points thingy.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

20x / $50 event on Saturday only this week!


----------



## tinkerone

Wednesday, time to save offers.


----------



## Disney Addicted

Loblaw's flyer shows a for every $60 on a Netflix gift card get 6,000 points.  October 17-30th.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> 20x / $50 event on Saturday only this week!


Awesome...This momma is needing some new mascara...and of course the one I really like is 30.00    and doesn't flake off and get into my eyes or make me want to gouge my eyes out because they are itchy from the flaking lol.  I'm pretty sure I can find a couple of other things to get to that threshold.  Maybe some new lip gloss as well...and chap sticks for the whole family since the colder dryer weather is settling in on us in northern Alberta


----------



## scrappinginontario

Pumpkin1172 said:


> Awesome...This momma is needing some new mascara...and of course the one I really like is 30.00    and doesn't flake off and get into my eyes or make me want to gouge my eyes out because they are itchy from the flaking lol.  I'm pretty sure I can find a couple of other things to get to that threshold.  Maybe some new lip gloss as well...and chap sticks for the whole family since the colder dryer weather is settling in on us in northern Alberta


These products will also count towards your 'spend $150 on Cosmetics by Nov 28' for 20000 points.  
Not a lot of points but if you're spending it anyway it's worth it.


----------



## Disney Addicted

Does anyone know if there is a limit on the "for every $1 get 200 points" for meats?  I spent $55.35 on fresh pork products and $17.50 on beef.  I received all the points for the beef.  I should have received 11,000 on the pork but was only given 7,200.  I submitted a request for the missing 3,800 points.


----------



## youngdeb12

Disney Addicted said:


> Does anyone know if there is a limit on the "for every $1 get 200 points" for meats?  I spent $55.35 on fresh pork products and $17.50 on beef.  I received all the points for the beef.  I should have received 11,000 on the pork but was only given 7,200.  I submitted a request for the missing 3,800 points.



Any time I've had one of those types of offers, I've received all the points.  Is there something maybe you purchased that scanned in differently and may not have shown as "meat"?  I don't think I've ever seen a restriction on an amount for those type of spend coupons.


----------



## Disney Addicted

The back of the coupon does not indicate a restriction either.  In any case, I'm happy to report my points have been added already!


----------



## Pumpkin1172

scrappinginontario said:


> hese products will also count towards your 'spend $150 on Cosmetics by Nov 28' for 20000 points.


I also have a personal offer of 110,000 points if I spend 500.00 on Cosmetics, skincare and Fragrance by Nov 30.  I'm currently sitting at 213.00.  But it seems to include things like toothpaste and travel size items as well.  I'm thinking with the things I'm going to need to replenish in the next couple of weeks...I should be able to hit that target.  And maybe a fragrance for the dd for an xmas gift


----------



## juniorbugman

tinkerone said:


> Wednesday, time to save offers.


I know that you post this every week for us but last week I read it and then I forgot to go and save my offers and boom the offers that I had been saving for awhile were all gone and this weeks were crappy.  I hope that they give me back some of my saved offers next week.   Oh well at least I know I don't need 2 of them for awhile because I already stocked up on those items elsewhere.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Anyone else get a 20x offer at shoppers on 2L or 4L milks?


----------



## Silvermist999

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> Anyone else get a 20x offer at shoppers on 2L or 4L milks?



I haven’t received this in months, finally got it again. I also have a spend $20, get 5,000 pts for tomorrow. Wonder if it will stack with the milk offer.


----------



## mort1331

Silvermist999 said:


> I haven’t received this in months, finally got it again. I also have a spend $20, get 5,000 pts for tomorrow. Wonder if it will stack with the milk offer.


Wont stack the good way. But can use both. So you will get your milk offer but not 20x milk offer....


----------



## tinkerone

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> Anyone else get a 20x offer at shoppers on 2L or 4L milks?


I received this offer but sadly/happily I will not be able to use it.  We leave for vacation in the morning and will not be back till November 3rd.  Happy hunting while I'm away all.


----------



## Disney Addicted

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> Anyone else get a 20x offer at shoppers on 2L or 4L milks?



Yes, I did.  I have not had this offer in a long time.  I'll use it.  We will be using our last bag of milk this weekend as it is.

I also received an offer of Every $30 Spent on Produce get 3,000 points.  Not a lot but I know I'll be spending that sometime this week.  I can double it with offers on corn, blueberries, mangos and potatoes (200 pts every $1).


----------



## Pumpkin1172

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> Anyone else get a 20x offer at shoppers on 2L or 4L milks?


I did receive it as well  I haven't had that in months...and was giving up hope that they would do that offer anymore. I also forgot to save a couple of my offers...and the one I really wanted to save, was an offer again. We must eat alot of the PC granola bars   Hopefully I can snag the big bulk box in the type the ds likes.


----------



## isabellea

Disney Addicted said:


> Yes, I did.  I have not had this offer in a long time.  I'll use it.  We will be using our last bag of milk this weekend as it is.
> 
> I also received an offer of Every $30 Spent on Produce get 3,000 points.  Not a lot but I know I'll be spending that sometime this week.  I can double it with offers on corn, blueberries, mangos and potatoes (200 pts every $1).



I also received the milk and produce offer. But my produce offer is spend 60$ get 6,000 points. We do buy A LOT of fruits so maybe it's based on previous spendings in that category?!?


----------



## Donald - my hero

isabellea said:


> I also received the milk and produce offer. But my produce offer is spend 60$ get 6,000 points. We do buy A LOT of fruits so maybe it's based on previous spendings in that category?!?


*I know the cost of produce has become almost prohibitive but that's just outrageous! $60 in one transaction .. holy crap you would spend all weekend blanching & freezing veggies and then making massive quantities of jam *


----------



## Pumpkin1172

*https://www1.shoppersdrugmart.ca/en/flyer *

This weeks Flyer.  Looks like Saturday is the 20X the points with a 50.00 purchase

It also looks like the PC chocolate chip cookies are 1.99 with a limit of 4 at shoppers as well.


----------



## isabellea

Donald - my hero said:


> *I know the cost of produce has become almost prohibitive but that's just outrageous! $60 in one transaction .. holy crap you would spend all weekend blanching & freezing veggies and then making massive quantities of jam *



My kids love eating fruits as snacks for school and at home. Of course, they don't want the same fruit twice during the day and they like different varieties. I often end up with 2 kinds of apples, 2-3 kinds of melons, 2 colours for grapes, strawberries, raspberries, blueberries, bananas, golden kiwis (no green), mangos, clementines, oranges, etc. It wouldn't surprise me if I spent that much on produce some weeks (my grocery bill is on average 250-300$/wk) but I agree 60$ is still a lot of money!! I'm happy they like fruits but I wish they liked the same ones!!! Hubby also wants to increase the number of plant-based meals we eat at home so that amount might be even bigger next time!


----------



## isabellea

I also find it's very difficult to know for how much you have in your cart for produce since many varieties are per weight. I could use the balance I guess...


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

I have a $20/2,000 points produce offer for Superstore.  That offer used to be like $15/3,000 points.  I typically buy my product there versus Sobeys, so maybe they are catching on to my spending habits and don't need to offer as many points (?)


----------



## youngdeb12

No produce offer for me but I did get the milk offer.  I don't buy a lot of produce at Superstore, mainly Costco, so that may be why.  Did anyone else get the PC Insiders fuel offer last week?  I filled up 3 times and no bonus points, even after waiting the 72 hours it said it could take to post.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

No Fuel offer for me.  I haven't had one for a few months again.  Maybe I'll get one in the next few weeks.  I always like those ones


youngdeb12 said:


> Did anyone else get the PC Insiders fuel offer last week?


----------



## pigletto

I used the Spend $25 get 8000 points offer that I had last night . With the milk offer and a free run egg offer I had, I spent $36.85 after tax and earned 10,733 pts. 
Now that our Disney trip is paid for ( Next Friday !!!!) I am focusing on getting enough points for a bonus redemption at Christmas. I have 118,000. I’m hoping I can get to 200,000 by December but I think that would take some really good offers .


----------



## mort1331

Just back from Shoppers. spent $97.28  gets 32100 points. I will take that return. So much better than AM lately. All things we needed, and most on sale. Had 20x for milk, but did not need it as today was 20x wus 50. Our store does not have much for groceries, so when I can get this its a nice turn. Even bought liners for the wife.


----------



## mort1331

So one more reason to like pcp more than AM. Looked over my receipt and saw that it was missing the 5000 for using my MC. Submitted an inquiry. and just received the email that they see the missing points and have added them. In under an hour. So total 37100 today. big return and more than AM. 
Still do AM but have been getting better returns here.


----------



## Tndnknin

mort1331 said:


> So one more reason to like pcp more than AM. Looked over my receipt and saw that it was missing the 5000 for using my MC. Submitted an inquiry. and just received the email that they see the missing points and have added them. In under an hour. So total 37100 today. big return and more than AM.
> Still do AM but have been getting better returns here.


My MC points always show up 3-5 days after the transaction.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

My milk 20x offer didn't post and an in-store offer of buy 2 dove body wash/degree deodorant for 2000 points didn't post.  

We'll see how long it takes for the missing points inquiry to post them to my account.


----------



## mkmommy

My offers have been awful for the last 4 months. I cleared out my account in August for Disney Cards for our trip to WDW. Since then I have earned 39000 points and I easily spend $100 a week at Zehrs  ( I had $300 in Disney gift cards from Jan- Aug so a big drop)


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Whoop! Got my points added. I think it takes longer for bigger amounts?


----------



## Silvermist999

mkmommy said:


> My offers have been awful for the last 4 months. I cleared out my account in August for Disney Cards for our trip to WDW. Since then I have earned 39000 points and I easily spend $100 a week at Zehrs  ( I had $300 in Disney gift cards from Jan- Aug so a big drop)



My grocery offers have been basically non-existent.  Most of my points have been coming from Shoppers for the past several months. But there is only so much I can stock up on at Shoppers.  I have been trying to do most of my groceries at Superstore instead of at Walmart, to try to trigger a threshold offer or at least more targeted offers.


----------



## youngdeb12

mkmommy said:


> My offers have been awful for the last 4 months. I cleared out my account in August for Disney Cards for our trip to WDW. Since then I have earned 39000 points and I easily spend $100 a week at Zehrs  ( I had $300 in Disney gift cards from Jan- Aug so a big drop)



I find that I really have to make sure I’m using my offers or scouring the flyer to get any points at Superstore for PC Points. We earn more on gas it seems than grocery sometimes!  We definitely get the bigger point shops from Shoppers. There have been so many 20X points offers and promotions that I have a hard time shopping there if that’s not the case. You just have to take advantage of the weeks when there are lots of point offers in the flyer.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

I also get the bulk of my points from Shopper's.  I do get some gas offers...but we usually fill up at Shell ( hubby likes shell gas for his truck ) and Costco.  I will fill up at Superstore or No Frills if I have an offer.  I don't get offers often anymore for fuel.  So the bulk of my points come from Shopper's.  I will try to do some of my groceries there...but it is mostly toiletries, otc and makeup / skin care that I get at Shopper's.  I'll just keep plugging away at them


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Well...i got my shop in at Shopper's on Saturday.  I had to toss in one kit kat bar ( which one of the teenage boys happily ate ) to get to the 50.00 threshold.  I had a few items I was needing again.  So it was an easy one to get to.  I got 15,000 points.  Not as good as other times...but i'll take it.  
Went to Superstore...and netted another 6,800 points from groceries.  That was a good week for us. there for offers.  

So for a total this weekend...I received 21.00 worth of points.  
I'm also now at 262.00 of my 500.00 goal on cosmetics, skincare and fragrance for a bonus of 110,000 points back By Nov 30.  Seems there are one or two more items that I an needing to buy again, as they are getting empty...so I'm hoping to be able to hit that target.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

My shoppers is actually really great! They have essentially everything other than meats and produce.  I go there first and then hit up superstore and sobeys.  Our airmiles offers are not as good as ON, so it makes more sense on my returns to go to shoppers as I will get at least $15 worth of points each week.


----------



## Silvermist999

I‘ve got two new shoppers offers, one for today get 10,000 pts for every $40, then for Wednesday, get 10,000 for every $30.  Wish I could get these kind of offers for Superstore/No Frills.


----------



## mort1331

Good Morning all, Its Vote Day.
I dont worry about who you vote for , but please cast one today if you did not get out to the advance polls.
Remember,,, There were lots of brave men and women who fought and continue to so you could mark a simple X.
Thank You.


----------



## pigletto

mort1331 said:


> Good Morning all, Its Vote Day.
> I dont worry about who you vote for , but please cast one today if you did not get out to the advance polls.
> Remember,,, There were lots of brave men and women who fought and continue to so you could mark a simple X.
> Thank You.


You bet your mouse ears I'll be hustling down to those polls today! We all need to! And to make it thread relevant, I'll be stopping at SDM on the way back so I can pick up my prescription. We leave for Disney on Friday!


----------



## damo

Here's a really stupid question.  Just got an optimum card and used it at Fortino's.  Do I not get points for every purchase?


----------



## Disney Addicted

I had an Every $20 gets 6,000 points offer to use today.  I earned 8,100 points and spent $20.92 pre-tax.

By the way, Shoppers did not use to round-up to the nearest dollar but I wonder if they have started now.  I had an offer of 300 points for every $2 on PC cookies, as well as the $1.99 offer.  I spent $3.98 on 2 packages and received the 600 points.  Plus another digital offer off 400 points for every $2 on D'Italiano products.  I spent $5.98 and received 1,200 points.


----------



## dancin Disney style

Donald - my hero said:


> *I know the cost of produce has become almost prohibitive but that's just outrageous! $60 in one transaction .. holy crap you would spend all weekend blanching & freezing veggies and then making massive quantities of jam *


Usually anything that is under the produce category qualifies.  So things like bagged salads, refrigerated salad dressing, bottled smoothies, apple cider.  You have to be careful of Yves products because some are deli and some are produce. I spend approx. $50 a week on actual fresh fruit/veg so $60 wouldn't be a stretch....my weekly apples are around $15 alone.


----------



## isabellea

So today I spent 61$ on produce ... but not at Provigo! Went to our farmer's market and only bought local produce (strawberries, blueberries, potatoes, italian plums, ground cherries, apples, etc.). Probably the last time I will go since they close next week until May and I like encouraging local farmers.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Disney Addicted said:


> By the way, Shoppers did not use to round-up to the nearest dollar but I wonder if they have started now.  I had an offer of 300 points for every $2 on PC cookies, as well as the $1.99 offer.  I spent $3.98 on 2 packages and received the 600 points.  Plus another digital offer off 400 points for every $2 on D'Italiano products.  I spent $5.98 and received 1,200 points.



I believe they round up 0.02, so you $5.98 is the same as $6.00.


----------



## Silvermist999

damo said:


> Here's a really stupid question.  Just got an optimum card and used it at Fortino's.  Do I not get points for every purchase?



Do you have any offers on your PC Optimum App yet? You will only get points for those items or if there are any instore product offers at Fortino’s.  That’s the way it works for the Loblaws family of stores.  Otherwise, no points.


----------



## damo

Silvermist999 said:


> Do you have any offers on your PC Optimum App yet? You will only get points for those items or if there are any instore product offers at Fortino’s.  That’s the way it works for the Loblaws family of stores.  Otherwise, no points.



Well that is stupid.  So if you don't need anything on your offers, you just don't shop there?  Seems a not very smart way of getting you in the store.


----------



## Tndnknin

damo said:


> Well that is stupid.  So if you don't need anything on your offers, you just don't shop there?  Seems a not very smart way of getting you in the store.


Give it a little time then see how you like it.  Every week I have offers on things I buy regularly so it does add up quickly (for me).  Then on top of that there are bigger offers such as spend $150 in store and get 15000 points.


----------



## scrappinginontario

damo said:


> Well that is stupid.  So if you don't need anything on your offers, you just don't shop there?  Seems a not very smart way of getting you in the store.


  I think for many, we already shop at the stores where we’re earning PC OPTIMUM points.  If you don’t regularly shop at one of those stores then it will be more challenging for you to earn points.


----------



## wdwmom3

scrappinginontario said:


> I think for many, we already shop at the stores where we’re earning PC OPTIMUM points.  If you don’t regularly shop at one of those stores then it will be more challenging for you to earn points.



This is true.  We already shopped at these stores so it’s just like a bonus for us.  You do get points on every purchase at shoppers drug mart and there are often very good bonus offers for shoppers.  

If you have a pc credit card you get points on every purchase.


----------



## star72232

damo said:


> Well that is stupid.  So if you don't need anything on your offers, you just don't shop there?  Seems a not very smart way of getting you in the store.



As you buy more at Loblaws stores, your offers will become targeted. So, I get offers for bananas, apples, OJ, yogurt, etc every 1-2 weeks, because I buy those things all the time. If you shop at the lower cost stores, like No Frills, they also price match and then you can get points on top of that.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Most of  my offers are based on what I purchase.  Granola bars, bananas, veggies, deli meat and cheese, and muffins...my boys eat lots of muffins.  lol  Growing teenage boys who graze cost us lots of money lol


----------



## Disney Addicted

My offers are also based on what I purchase.  Though there are some odd ones scattered though.  I just came back from Loblaws.  $131 spent and earned 19,5000 points.  Points were earned on 3 family-sized packages of chicken, smuckers jam, butter, fruit cups, bagels, honey and $30 in produce combined with offers on potatoes & mangoes as well.

Plus another 6,000 points for a $60 Netflix gift card.  Don't forget the Netflix gift card offer extends through the next flyer until October 30th!


----------



## damo

scrappinginontario said:


> I think for many, we already shop at the stores where we’re earning PC OPTIMUM points.  If you don’t regularly shop at one of those stores then it will be more challenging for you to earn points.



Ya, it definitely isn't my first choice of grocery stores, so it definitely will be more challenging.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

damo said:


> Ya, it definitely isn't my first choice of grocery stores, so it definitely will be more challenging.



Try to go to the same store each time so you get used to the products they carry and the layout of the store.  Once I figured out where everything was for food, I would make a list of everything there that I could buy. Then when the flyer came out, I would know what was a good deal, etc.


----------



## Silvermist999

damo said:


> Ya, it definitely isn't my first choice of grocery stores, so it definitely will be more challenging.



If Fortino’s isn’t your first choice, do you have any other Loblaws chain store nearby such as Real Canadian Superstore or No Frills.  Both of these do price matching, and they often have good sales.  Makes it easier to shop there vs. anywhere else.  My Superstore is next to a Walmart so I tend to go to both, if I can’t find something in one.  I’m trying to do all my shopping at Superstore to build up my points for more Disney gift cards.


----------



## damo

Silvermist999 said:


> If Fortino’s isn’t your first choice, do you have any other Loblaws chain store nearby such as Real Canadian Superstore or No Frills.  Both of these do price matching, and they often have good sales.  Makes it easier to shop there vs. anywhere else.  My Superstore is next to a Walmart so I tend to go to both, if I can’t find something in one.  I’m trying to do all my shopping at Superstore to build up my points for more Disney gift cards.



It isn't the store, but the location.  Metro and Sobey's are closer and both give Air MIles all the time.  So if I am getting nothing for shopping at Superstore, I won't go there.


----------



## scrappinginontario

damo said:


> It isn't the store, but the location.  Metro and Sobey's are closer and both give Air MIles all the time.  So if I am getting nothing for shopping at Superstore, I won't go there.


 For me it depends on the return I get plus prices.  Here, the Sobey’s and Metro prices are higher than Superstore so I get more bang for my buck collecting PC OPTIMUM points but each person needs to run the numbers for themselves.

As much  as I like the thought of ‘spend $25 at Shoppers and earn 7000 pc points  (=$7.00)‘ if I’m spending more for the actual products by purchasing them at Shoppers rather that at Superstore who price match, I’m really no further ahead.  Unless I’m picking up on a few items that are same/similar prices go Superstore, even the Shoppers incentives don’t work for me.

Each person needs to run the numbers and decide if PC Points/AMs are best for them and how to get the most return for their hard earned money.


----------



## Silvermist999

damo said:


> It isn't the store, but the location.  Metro and Sobey's are closer and both give Air MIles all the time.  So if I am getting nothing for shopping at Superstore, I won't go there.



I have a Metro 5 minutes from me. I only go there when there’s a good air miles offer because they are expensive and the produce at this location isn’t the best.
Sobeys  is the furthest away, but I do not shop there unless for air miles, they are generally the most expensive. 

Superstore and Walmart are less than 10 min away, it’s worth the drive there for the price matching.  Saving money always takes precedence over accumulating points or air miles for me.


----------



## marchingstar

scrappinginontario said:


> For me it depends on the return I get plus prices.  Here, the Sobey’s and Metro prices are higher than Superstore so I get more bang for my buck collecting PC OPTIMUM points but each person needs to run the numbers for themselves.
> 
> As much  as I like the thought of ‘spend $25 at Shoppers and earn 7000 pc points  (=$7.00)‘ if I’m spending more for the actual products by purchasing them at Shoppers rather that at Superstore who price match, I’m really no further ahead.  Unless I’m picking up on a few items that are same/similar prices go Superstore, even the Shoppers incentives don’t work for me.
> 
> Each person needs to run the numbers and decide if PC Points/AMs are best for them and how to get the most return for their hard earned money.



And time, too! I'm walking distance to a Safeway and a Shoppers. I have to drive/take transit to any other drug or grocery store. With a toddler, it's sooo much more convenient to get him in the stroller and take a quick walk than to load him into the car, transfer him to a cart.... I know lots of you get the picture  I think of it as paying for convenience rather than overpaying. 

The Shoppers incentives work for me because they're better than Safeway's incentives, especially when we just need some crackers and milk and pantry staples. Air Miles and I aren't getting along that well these days, partly because the return just doesn't feel worth the work of actually getting to a store. But that's a rant for another thread! haha


----------



## Disney Addicted

marchingstar said:


> The Shoppers incentives work for me because they're better than Safeway's incentives, especially when we just need some crackers and milk and pantry staples.



This for me as well!  I keep reading how expensive Shoppers is (same as Rexall really) and I agree.  BUT I hit my Spend minimums with food stuff that's at the same price as everywhere else or on sale.  If we don't need the food, I skip my offer.  The other day when I spent $20.92 and received 8,100 points, the only item on my receipt that was high in price was the D'italiano bread at $2.99 each while No Frills had it this week for $2.47 each.  But, for me, it was worth the extra $1.02 at Shoppers considering I was getting $8 back.  It would have cost me at least that $1 in gas just to drive 10-15 minutes to No Frills in back.  

Does anyone else spend at least an hour pouring through the flyers each week to see where to get the best bang for your buck?  Man, the hours add up.  I make up a list of what we need.  Then a list of all the Air Miles stores.  Then the PC Points stores.  Then decide which stores to go to and what to purchase and how much I'll get back.


----------



## Silvermist999

Disney Addicted said:


> This for me as well!  I keep reading how expensive Shoppers is (same as Rexall really) and I agree.  BUT I hit my Spend minimums with food stuff that's at the same price as everywhere else or on sale.  If we don't need the food, I skip my offer.  The other day when I spent $20.92 and received 8,100 points, the only item on my receipt that was high in price was the D'italiano bread at $2.99 each while No Frills had it this week for $2.47 each.  But, for me, it was worth the extra $1.02 at Shoppers considering I was getting $8 back.  It would have cost me at least that $1 in gas just to drive 10-15 minutes to No Frills in back.
> 
> Does anyone else spend at least an hour pouring through the flyers each week to see where to get the best bang for your buck?  Man, the hours add up.  I make up a list of what we need.  Then a list of all the Air Miles stores.  Then the PC Points stores.  Then decide which stores to go to and what to purchase and how much I'll get back.



Hi, have you tried using the Flipp App or Reebee App?  Super easy to get the App to check prices across all flyers.  Just type in your grocery item, the App will pull up your item with the prices across all the current flyers, instant price comparison!  We chuck our paper flyers in the recycling right away each week. I usually do my weekly grocery list planning while on my commute...no time wasted!


----------



## scrappinginontario

Disney Addicted said:


> This for me as well!  I keep reading how expensive Shoppers is (same as Rexall really) and I agree.  BUT I hit my Spend minimums with food stuff that's at the same price as everywhere else or on sale.  If we don't need the food, I skip my offer.  The other day when I spent $20.92 and received 8,100 points, the only item on my receipt that was high in price was the D'italiano bread at $2.99 each while No Frills had it this week for $2.47 each.  But, for me, it was worth the extra $1.02 at Shoppers considering I was getting $8 back.  It would have cost me at least that $1 in gas just to drive 10-15 minutes to No Frills in back.
> 
> Does anyone else spend at least an hour pouring through the flyers each week to see where to get the best bang for your buck?  Man, the hours add up.  I make up a list of what we need.  Then a list of all the Air Miles stores.  Then the PC Points stores.  Then decide which stores to go to and what to purchase and how much I'll get back.





Silvermist999 said:


> Hi, have you tried using the Flipp App or Reebee App?  Super easy to get the App to check prices across all flyers.  Just type in your grocery item, the App will pull up your item with the prices across all the current flyers, instant price comparison!  We chuck our paper flyers in the recycling right away each week. I usually do my weekly grocery list planning while on my commute...no time wasted!


I use the Flipp app on a daily basis.  Great app!!!

When I want orange juice I just type it in the app and it shows the sale price of all orange juices at the stores close to me.  Has saved me hours and hours of time!

LOL - when I've seen people in the grocery store with their piles of flyers I've shown them the app and more than once they've downloaded it right there in the store...and been thankful!

I can't remember the last time I looked at a paper flyer other than glancing at the front page as I go into a store to see what their best offers of the week are.


----------



## Disney Addicted

Silvermist999 said:


> Hi, have you tried using the Flipp App or Reebee App?  Super easy to get the App to check prices across all flyers.  Just type in your grocery item, the App will pull up your item with the prices across all the current flyers, instant price comparison!  We chuck our paper flyers in the recycling right away each week. I usually do my weekly grocery list planning while on my commute...no time wasted!



I love Flipp to compare the prices between stores and price match when I can!  But using it as an actual grocery list doesn't work for me.  I haven't used paper flyers since I found out about Flipp a few  years ago.  But I still prefer to look at the flyers online and write everything down.  Seeing it that way seems to make it easier for me.


----------



## scrappinginontario

Disney Addicted said:


> I love Flipp to compare the prices between stores and price match when I can!  But using it as an actual grocery list doesn't work for me.  I haven't used paper flyers since I found out about Flipp a few  years ago.  But I still prefer to look at the flyers online and write everything down.  Seeing it that way seems to make it easier for me.


I get that as I don't use Flipp as a shopping list either.  I use a different app called 'AnyList' to create my grocery list and keep both open on my phone when I'm in the store.

I like AnyList as I can create a shopping list for each store that I go to.  It's also possible to link AnyLists together between phones.  I set my parents up this summer and mom likes it as she can add to the grocery list at home and it automatically updates Dad's list while he's out shopping.    I like it because I can be elbow deep in cookie batter and call out, 'Hey Siri, add flour to my Superstore AnyList' and voila, it's added to my shopping list!


----------



## Disney Addicted

I haven't heard of AnyList before.  I'll check it out.  Thanks!


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Since I'm doing this right now...reminder: save your offers!


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Quick question that I feel we have hashed out before.

Milk 20x targeted offers.  

Can I still get the 20x on the milk AND 20x/$50 on my order (double dip)?  Or will I only get the 20x/$50 points on the milk?


----------



## mort1331

If you make the threshold limit its 20x the whole order. Milk woild only apply if under.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Okay, so looks like I should make that a separate purchase to maximize both offers.


----------



## Disney Addicted

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> Okay, so looks like I should make that a separate purchase to maximize both offers.



Yes, that's what I do.


----------



## scrappinginontario

We didn't need milk yesterday so I was disappointed to let my 20x points expire.  I was happy to see I have a new one today!  Seems to be they're offering these more regularly again!


----------



## Pumpkin1172

I had milk offer for last week.  I needed to pick up milk on my way home last night...but I had to make a stop at home depot, pick up the dog from the groomers...then rush home to meet someone who was coming by to pick up something I had sold them on Fb marketplace.  So I had to send the son to run and pick up milk somewhere else.  I was a little upset that I didn't get to take advantage of such an easy offer.  But I got a new one for this week too   So I will be using that one for sure this weekend and can probably make another 50.00 shop at Shopper's too.  Gotta get the lists ready for Blue Friday and Shoppers!!!!!


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

I just checked the balances of my WDW gift cards on the site and it looks like the dollar is doing better.  On Saturday, my $1000 CDN was $760, today it's $765!


----------



## scrappinginontario

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> I just checked the balances of my WDW gift cards on the site and it looks like the dollar is doing better.  On Saturday, my $1000 CDN was $760, today it's $765!


I haven't tried doing this.  Do you key in a code from the GC onto a website?

Just purchased our first WDW GC using our PC points for next September's trip .


----------



## tlcdoula

Silvermist999 said:


> Hi, have you tried using the Flipp App or Reebee App?  Super easy to get the App to check prices across all flyers.  Just type in your grocery item, the App will pull up your item with the prices across all the current flyers, instant price comparison!  We chuck our paper flyers in the recycling right away each week. I usually do my weekly grocery list planning while on my commute...no time wasted!



I use the flip app for flyers but had NO idea I could search things!!!!  This week the point offers for superstore are not good.  Even my offers are not that great.  Oh well maybe next week will be better.  I have been enjoying the grocery pick up at superstore though.  I do the order and hubby grabs it Friday night after work.  Saves me time from going grocery shopping on my one day off.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

scrappinginontario said:


> I haven't tried doing this.  Do you key in a code from the GC onto a website?
> 
> Just purchased our first WDW GC using our PC points for next September's trip .



Here is the website:  https://www.disneygiftcard.com/

Create your account.
On the back of gift card, remove the sticker that covers the PIN number. 
Then go to Manage Cards at the top, click Transfer Balance.
"Click here to a add a card"
Give the card a name i.e. #1, then enter the numbers from the back
Your card will then be registered on the site and you can see the balance in CDN and US funds.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977




----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Then you can start to add more cards to the site and transfer them to a main card i.e. #1, until you hit $1000 CDN.  As you can see, I've started onto Card #2 now.

But always keep a few spare cards stored on the website (and the hard gift card) in case you lose them and need to go on the website and transfer your online balance to a new card


----------



## scrappinginontario

Silvermist999 said:


> Hi, have you tried using the Flipp App or Reebee App?  Super easy to get the App to check prices across all flyers.  Just type in your grocery item, the App will pull up your item with the prices across all the current flyers, instant price comparison! * We chuck our paper flyers in the recycling right away each week.* I usually do my weekly grocery list planning while on my commute...no time wasted!


 I went so far as to cancel my weekly paper once I found Flipp as the flyers were about all I found time to read on a regular basis.


----------



## scrappinginontario

Thanks!  I think I'll use it to check the current balance on my cards but am not sure I want to actually transfer them, etc.  

If I do decide to enter them to my account, does it remove the balance from the actual plastic card?  If I do that, how do I use the $$ once I get to Disney and want to apply the funds against my room charges?


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

scrappinginontario said:


> Thanks!  I think I'll use it to check the current balance on my cards but am not sure I want to actually transfer them, etc.
> 
> If I do decide to enter them to my account, does it remove the balance from the actual plastic card?  If I do that, how do I use the $$ once I get to Disney and want to apply the funds against my room charges?



Yes, it removes from that card and puts it onto the MAIN card you are transferring to.
You would just need carry the card(s) that have your balances on them.
I haven't done it yet, but many have. I believe you can pay off the balance at the front desk with the card.


----------



## scrappinginontario

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> Yes, it removes from that card and puts it onto the MAIN card you are transferring to.
> You would just need carry the card(s) that have your balances on them.
> I haven't done it yet, but many have. I believe you can pay off the balance at the front desk with the card.


Thanks!

Sorry, one more question.  I currently have 1 Disney GC purchased for our trip next Sept.  Can I use that one as my Main card and transfer other cards onto it?  Is that how it works?  When I go I just take the 1 card with me that I have transferred other funds onto?

Even though it was created with $50 on it, I can increase it to $1000CDN?

Thanks!


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Yes to all

When you get another card added, I would keep one of them as your spare in case you lose the physical card with your entire balance on it. That way you will have something to transfer the online balance to (see my screenshot. I have Kelseys card with zero balance still on the site and I have the physical card at home as well)


----------



## Silvermist999

scrappinginontario said:


> I went so far as to cancel my weekly paper once I found Flipp as the flyers were about all I found time to read on a regular basis.


I sure wish I could cancel that weekly paper, it’s free and impossible to even temporarily stop delivery when we go away on vacation.


----------



## dancin Disney style

This morning I sent my 4th missing points request for Shoppers...it goes back to October 8th.


----------



## juniorbugman

Today I earned 50,000 points at Superstore.  They had an in store offer if you bought a Keurig Elite pod machine you earned 50,000 points.  My brother needed a new one as the spare one at the cottage bite the dust this year, so his home one will go back to cottage next year and he will have a brand new one for home.  The price was the same as buying it at Walmart, Amazon so why not buy it and earn points.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Another 50,000 points redeemed, another $50 gift card. Second card is now up to $175 Cdn.

When I checked the balance of my full card, I noticed the amount in Canadian wasn’t $1000 anymore, but rather $939. I guess when you transfer US to CDN it isn’t the same as the other way around...?


----------



## CanadianPaco

On Saturday, I did the spend $50 and get 20x the points event. But it had a 5000 pts extra if you used you PC credit card. Those point didnt show up- does it show up later or should I point in a missing point request?


----------



## Days In the Sun

CanadianPaco said:


> On Saturday, I did the spend $50 and get 20x the points event. But it had a 5000 pts extra if you used you PC credit card. Those point didnt show up- does it show up later or should I point in a missing point request?



Usually it posts by Wednesday but I heard last week's 5k credit card bonus took until Saturday to post.  So check your account Saturday, I did yesterday's promo too,.


----------



## Disney Addicted

Which is the better offer?  Spend $30 get $10 in points?  Spend $50 get $20 in miles?  Is the math just dividing the $ rewards by the spend threshold and going for the lowest one?


----------



## dancin Disney style

Shoppers finally credited the missing points to my account today.   However, it was the wrong amount. They owed me 16,135 and they gave me 15,300.  No idea where that number came from.  Maybe I should just let it go.


----------



## mort1331

Disney Addicted said:


> Which is the better offer?  Spend $30 get $10 in points?  Spend $50 get $20 in miles?  Is the math just dividing the $ rewards by the spend threshold and going for the lowest one?


50 for 20 is better. The other is equal to 60 for 20


----------



## Disney Addicted

Oh duh!  (slapping my head).  Of course.  Thanks Mort!


----------



## marchingstar

Disney Addicted said:


> Which is the better offer?  Spend $30 get $10 in points?  Spend $50 get $20 in miles?  Is the math just dividing the $ rewards by the spend threshold and going for the lowest one?



Are you sure they’re both $ rewards? For this week, I have get 10$ in points for every 30$ spent and spend 50$ get 20x the points.

If yours is the same, I think which is best depends on how much you spend. 

Say you spend 60$

with the 30$/10$ offer, you’d get 20,000 bonus
with the 50$/20x offer, you’d get 18,000 bonus

But...say you spend 75$

with the 30$/10$ offer, you’d get 20,000 bonus
with the 50$/20x offer, you’d get 22,500 bonus

so if you can stick closer to a multiple of 30, that’s the better offer. if not, the 50$/20x offer is best


----------



## Disney Addicted

Oh, sorry for the confusion.  The Spend $30 get $10 in points is for PC Optimum.  The Spend $50 get $20 in miles is for Air Miles.  I had both available, (one yesterday, one today), but can only do one.  I'm going to do the Air Miles today at Rexall.

I had a rough busy weekend that extended into yesterday with a sticker shock for my car.  I was just too tired to think clearly yesterday.


----------



## Silvermist999

Disney Addicted said:


> Oh, sorry for the confusion.  The Spend $30 get $10 in points is for PC Optimum.  The Spend $50 get $20 in miles is for Air Miles.  I had both available, (one yesterday, one today), but can only do one.  I'm going to do the Air Miles today at Rexall.
> 
> I had a rough busy weekend that extended into yesterday with a sticker shock for my car.  I was just too tired to think clearly yesterday.



I had the same PC pts offer as you yesterday and debated the same thing. I got another offer this morning valid tomorrow for every $25 spent, get 8,000 pts. If I get everything I need at Rexall today, I’ll probably just use my Shoppers milk offer tomorrow.


----------



## Disney Addicted

Ohh I have the same milk offer.  Thanks for reminding me!  I'll cross that off my Rexall shopping list and hit up Shoppers for milk on the way home.  I won't be out to Rexall's until about noon myself.


----------



## Disney Addicted

If anyone sees a deal for The Keg gift cards, I would love to know about it please.  My husband's company will have having a Christmas dinner there.  I figure we will need $100 in Keg cards.


----------



## damo

Disney Addicted said:


> If anyone sees a deal for The Keg gift cards, I would love to know about it please.  My husband's company will have having a Christmas dinner there.  I figure we will need $100 in Keg cards.



$100?


----------



## SorcererPanda

Has anyone seen Disney GCs in the GTA? I haven't checked this thread in a while and didn't realize people were redeeming for them! We have a wdw and dcl trip in two weeks, it would definitely help.


----------



## scrappinginontario

Superstore carries them for sure.  They are $50 Disney GCs.


----------



## mort1331

Disney Addicted said:


> If anyone sees a deal for The Keg gift cards, I would love to know about it please.  My husband's company will have having a Christmas dinner there.  I figure we will need $100 in Keg cards.





damo said:


> $100?


Yes 100 for the first beer and an app.....
kidding, but I would get 200


----------



## Disney Addicted

damo said:


> $100?





mort1331 said:


> Yes 100 for the first beer and an app.....
> kidding, but I would get 200



Even though it's a company (his department) Christmas dinner, the company is not paying for it.  We all pay for our own meals.

We haven't been to The Keg since Christmas 2017 and the two of us spent just over $100 then.  You think I need more?  Maybe $150 then?  $200 really?


----------



## bababear_50

Disney Addicted said:


> Even though it's a company (his department) Christmas dinner, the company is not paying for it.  We all pay for our own meals.
> 
> We haven't been to The Keg since Christmas 2017 and the two of us spent just over $100 then.  You think I need more?  Maybe $150 then?  $200 really?


This might help
http://www.flyerca.com/the-keg-menu/


----------



## mort1331

Disney Addicted said:


> Even though it's a company (his department) Christmas dinner, the company is not paying for it.  We all pay for our own meals.
> 
> We haven't been to The Keg since Christmas 2017 and the two of us spent just over $100 then.  You think I need more?  Maybe $150 then?  $200 really?


We go a couple of times a year. For app and main and split dessert, no alcohol we are usually 120-150 with tip. You can use the GC for the tip too.


----------



## Disney Addicted

mort1331 said:


> We go a couple of times a year. For app and main and split dessert, no alcohol we are usually 120-150 with tip. You can use the GC for the tip too.



Wow, ok then.  Thank you.  Great to know about using the GC for the tip!  Now I just need to find a special on these gift cards.  Air Miles or PC.


----------



## mort1331

rare for AM, but pc and sometimes sobeys offers 10 to 15percent off. keep an eye out


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

It's Wednesday...time to save your offers for next week!


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

This weekend is a Redemption Event...boo.


----------



## tlcdoula

Just checked the preview of Shoppers and Superstore and there is nothing I need with points   booooo.  Maybe I will luck out with something on my offers.


----------



## dancin Disney style

Disney Addicted said:


> Even though it's a company (his department) Christmas dinner, the company is not paying for it.  We all pay for our own meals.
> 
> We haven't been to The Keg since Christmas 2017 and the two of us spent just over $100 then.  You think I need more?  Maybe $150 then?  $200 really?


Yep, $150 minimum.   Make sure you get the Billy Miner pie!!!


----------



## Pumpkin1172

looks like it's a redemption bonus weekend!!!   So anyone wanting to redeem some points for cash...now is the time!!!!!  

*https://www1.shoppersdrugmart.ca/en/flyer*
Guess those who are wanting to gain points...we will have to wait for next week!!!

Tried to find some little other golden nuggets...the only one I found was it is Seniors day on Tuesday   

Hope everyone got some good personal offers this week!


----------



## Micharlotte

I need to get some stuff for my daughter for Xmas at shoppers and was going to use points. Are there any weekend redemption deals better than the one this weekend? More dollars per point etc?


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Micharlotte said:


> I need to get some stuff for my daughter for Xmas at shoppers and was going to use points. Are there any weekend redemption deals better than the one this weekend? More dollars per point etc?



I would definitely wait for a redemption sale weekend.  You get more dollars worth of products for less points you have to redeem.  

It seems like they happen once a month.  I know we were able to do one of these redemption weekends last year in early December.  We used most of points ( on a redemption sale weekend ) for a Nintendo Switch, 2 games and some other small things for the system to work correctly...and we only paid if I'm remembering correctly around 35.00  out of our pockets.


----------



## Spotthecat

The deal this weekend is the best one around.


----------



## Tndnknin

Has anyone here signed up for pc optimum insiders? If so did you like It and were you able to recover the cost of joining ($99)?


----------



## marchingstar

Spotthecat said:


> The deal this weekend is the best one around.



absolutely, if you have the points!

 I’m just a bit shy of an increased redemption level so I’m torn between redeeming at a lower level and getting a good deal vs. saving and redeeming at the next, better deal level next month.


----------



## flower_petals

Did the redemption today.  $140 for $100 worth of points.  Worth it.  Shampoo/bodywash was on sale - so I stocked up.  Also grabbed a video game for the boys for Christmas.  Then took that $100 and grabbed a Disney gc.

In the app there is an offer for 5000 pts for signup to online pharmacy account.  Very easy to do.  Points are awarded sometime later in Nov, not sure of exact date. Edit to add the date is Dec 2.


----------



## momof2gr8kids

Did the redemption yesterday as well.  Got the $140 for 100,000 points and threw in a $150 Disney GC as well.  I did have enough points for the $300 redemption but just didn't have enough stuff to buy.  If I just hadn't stocked my mom up on boost....LOL.   Also, am I the only one that thinks the Shoppers carts are too darn small??? If you're going to have big events like this, and have stuff like pop and toilet paper and laundry detergent on sale, you need bigger carts! lol


----------



## marchingstar

momof2gr8kids said:


> Did the redemption yesterday as well.  Got the $140 for 100,000 points and threw in a $150 Disney GC as well.  I did have enough points for the $300 redemption but just didn't have enough stuff to buy.  If I just hadn't stocked my mom up on boost....LOL.   Also, am I the only one that thinks the Shoppers carts are too darn small??? If you're going to have big events like this, and have stuff like pop and toilet paper and laundry detergent on sale, you need bigger carts! lol



do you use checkout51? lots of boost products listed this week!


----------



## wdwmom3

Anyone else loving this express checkout? I love not having to walk around the store when I’m super busy.  Shopped in my pjs at night and then I just have to drive up and not even get out of the car.  And I earn all my points!!


----------



## marchingstar

We ran out of a few essentials this weekend, so even though I was close to the next threshold? I decided it was worth redeeming my points. 

And now I get to celebrate a saving milestone because I hit 750$ in disney cards! I should make 1000$ by our Feb trip.


----------



## Donald - my hero

momof2gr8kids said:


> Did the redemption yesterday as well.  Got the $140 for 100,000 points and threw in a $150 Disney GC as well.  I did have enough points for the $300 redemption but just didn't have enough stuff to buy.  If I just hadn't stocked my mom up on boost....LOL.   Also, am I the only one that thinks the Shoppers carts are too darn small??? If you're going to have big events like this, and have stuff like pop and toilet paper and laundry detergent on sale, you need bigger carts! lol


*I know right?!?!? I think they ordered these

and they should have ordered THESE 
*


----------



## Debbie

I did the Redemption $140 for 100 000 points today. It was like 16 things in my cart, and took up no space at all, but they were almost all stocking stuffers. Shoppers even had the Terry's Chocolate Oranges that I needed!


----------



## dancin Disney style

I did pretty well at RCSS yesterday.  My DD is a manager there but is moving up to a new job in corporate this week so I wanted to do a big stock up while I could still get her discount.  I've never spent so much on groceries in my life.  My freezer is packed to the top and the cupboards are jammed full.  I earned 18, 800 and after I got home and checked the receipt I see that I'm owed an additional 7,600. I've already sent the missing points request and have not received them.....lets see how long  this one takes.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

[QUOTE="flower_petals, post: 61229230, member: 587558"

In the app there is an offer for 5000 pts for signup to online pharmacy account.  Very easy to do.  Points are awarded sometime later in Nov, not sure of exact date. Edit to add the date is Dec 2.
[/QUOTE]

When I tried to do it, it wanted me to add a prescription in order to go any further to get the points. Did you have the same thing happen to you?


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

I never have enough points in my account to do the redemption events as every $50 I cash them out.


----------



## flower_petals

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> [QUOTE="flower_petals, post: 61229230, member: 587558"
> 
> In the app there is an offer for 5000 pts for signup to online pharmacy account.  Very easy to do.  Points are awarded sometime later in Nov, not sure of exact date. Edit to add the date is Dec 2.



When I tried to do it, it wanted me to add a prescription in order to go any further to get the points. Did you have the same thing happen to you?
[/QUOTE]  No but, some others said the same.  I'm not sure if it's because I have an current script with them or not.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Wow!!!!  Some of us were able to redeem some awesome rewards points!!!!!!  I'm so glad some of us could do that!

I didn't go redeem anything this weekend...although I should have.  I ran into shopper's late Saturday night to pick up some otc cold stuff to help me get rid of this crud I am STILL fighting.  I bought 35.00 worth of stuff...but I was just tired, had to go to the bathroom and there was a line up at the cashier ( as I want to go to a cashier when I'm redeeming ) and i just wanted to get home and medicate myself and have a cup of tea.  I did get an extra 3000 points for something I picked up.  NOt sure what it was...but I will take it!!!! lol


----------



## youngdeb12

Tndnknin said:


> Has anyone here signed up for pc optimum insiders? If so did you like It and were you able to recover the cost of joining ($99)?



I signed up for it only because I got it for half price.  If you buy a lot of clothes, formula & diapers, it works out well.  It's probably paid for itself in what I've purchased in Joe Fresh and the free grocery pick up, but I likely won't use the travel credit and the "free gift" they sent wasn't to my liking.


----------



## tlcdoula

wdwmom3 said:


> Anyone else loving this express checkout? I love not having to walk around the store when I’m super busy.  Shopped in my pjs at night and then I just have to drive up and not even get out of the car.  And I earn all my points!!


We have started using the pick up at Superstore.. I do the order and hubby picks it up on his way home from work on Fridays.   It is such a time saver for us.  I also am hoping it saves me from buying those last min items haha... and can shop the deals.  The other week there was a points offer on popcorn so I got a bunch hubby text me and asked me if it was a mistake


----------



## scrappinginontario

I had a milk offer this week.  I thought it was for 2L or 4L but when I went in and bought 1L if cream it gave me 1000 points.  That was a nice surprise!


----------



## Days In the Sun

Disney Addicted said:


> If anyone sees a deal for The Keg gift cards, I would love to know about it please.  My husband's company will have having a Christmas dinner there.  I figure we will need $100 in Keg cards.



@Disney Addicted , Keg gift cards in next week's Shoppers flyer, buy $200 get $25 bonus (basically buy $225, pay $200)
https://forum.smartcanucks.ca/435401-shoppers-drug-mart-gta-nov-9-14-a-canada/


----------



## Disney Addicted

Thanks!  Unfortunately his boss decided to change the dinner to Baton Rouge.  Thankfully I had not yet purchased any The Keg gift cards!  Turns out it was left too late to make reservations at The Keg.  They couldn't get one.  My husband told me this over the weekend but I forgot to mention here.  I'm sorry.


----------



## Days In the Sun

Disney Addicted said:


> Thanks!  Unfortunately his boss decided to change the dinner to Baton Rouge.  Thankfully I had not yet purchased any The Keg gift cards!  Turns out it was left too late to make reservations at The Keg.  They couldn't get one.  My husband told me this over the weekend but I forgot to mention here.  I'm sorry.



No worries. I was just flipping through the flyers on smartcanucks and remembered you had asked about them so posted.  I don't know Baton Rouge but I see it's Canadian .


----------



## mort1331

Disney Addicted said:


> Thanks!  Unfortunately his boss decided to change the dinner to Baton Rouge.  Thankfully I had not yet purchased any The Keg gift cards!  Turns out it was left too late to make reservations at The Keg.  They couldn't get one.  My husband told me this over the weekend but I forgot to mention here.  I'm sorry.


Too bad prefer Keg. Pick up a card and have a special nigjt out for the two of you.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

It's Wednesday...save your offers!


----------



## Disney Addicted

mort1331 said:


> Too bad prefer Keg. Pick up a card and have a special nigjt out for the two of you.



We just might!  I'm feeling optimistic right now.  I picked up a part-time job a couple of months ago and I love looking at my CC bill.  Every pay has been put towards it.  It will be $0 before Christmas!  He's been getting some overtime so no added CC debt or borrowing from savings for Christmas.  Hopefully no more major car expenses.  I just shelled out $613 for a starter and oil change.  A nice dinner celebration and Christmas and then back to work.  I figure every pay from January to March will pay off a second CC.  Then my pay can go towards a new king mattress and a fence for our backyard.  Something to look forward to when I'm tramping through the snow all winter!


----------



## damo

Question for you pros....if my offer says corn does that include canned corn as well?  The photo is of corn on the cob but but only says "corn".


----------



## tinkerone

damo said:


> Question for you pros....if my offer says corn does that include canned corn as well?  The photo is of corn on the cob but but only says "corn".


I have that offer to and was confused.  Where in heavens name could you get corn on the cob in November, lol.  I thought it was a strange offer so I hope they mean canned.


----------



## SorcererPanda

Has anyone had issues redeeming for GCs at shoppers or RCSS?
I tried to redeem 3 x 50 Disney gift cards at my superstore yesterday and was told they do not allow redemptions on gift cards.


----------



## tinkerone

SorcererPanda said:


> Has anyone had issues redeeming for GCs at shoppers or RCSS?
> I tried to redeem 3 x 50 Disney gift cards at my superstore yesterday and was told they do not allow redemptions on gift cards.☹


That is true.  The only way around that is to spend money on items you need and then add a Disney Gift Card into your purchases that equal or is less than your total.  So if your total for items is $50 and you add a $50 GC you can use $50 in points  towards that purchase.

ETA-Most of the time I don't bother with the GC route.  I just redeem the points on my purchases and put that amount of money (that I would have spent anyways) into my vacation fund.  Some find this doesn't work for them but it works wonderfully for me.  Something to think about.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

https://www1.shoppersdrugmart.ca/en/flyer
Here is the flyer for this week.

Looks like it's a beauty event.  spend 75.00 get 20X the points.  Looks like they have some good deals on boxed sets that make great xmas gifts.  

Also...if you get 200.00 in Keg gc...you get a bonus 25.00 one.  

Happy Shopping everyone!!!!


----------



## Disney Addicted

Yay I have the milk offer again.  Perfect as we ran out of milk this morning.


----------



## Spotthecat

damo said:


> Question for you pros....if my offer says corn does that include canned corn as well?  The photo is of corn on the cob but but only says "corn".


I was confused when it was tomatoes too. I bought both fresh and canned tomatoes, but I can't remember if I had to put in a missing points request or not. Either way, I got points for both in the end so go nuts on canned/creamed/frozen corn! If it says corn, and you don't get the points, the missing points request is usually working in your favour...


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

I have that new 1000 points / 2L/4L milk products, not 20x.

I also have a 20x offer on $60 for Friday. I think I can actually do that one.  Gotta get the Hubs some Gold Bond Foot Powder and that stuff ain't cheap!


----------



## Disney Addicted

I believe someone had posted he/she purchased a 1L milk and still received the 1,000 points, even though the offer says 2L and 4L.  I tried it this morning.  I purchased a 4L bag of 1% milk and 1L of 18% table cream.  I only received points once.  Maybe table cream is not counted as milk.  It was worth a try!  We needed the cream regardless.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Yea I was hoping Delight coffee flavour would fall under it, but I doubt it.


----------



## youngdeb12

I got the milk offer too - the 20X is much better than 1000 pts unless you're only buy 2L jugs.  I would load up on 4L jugs as my family goes through a lot of milk and it worked out to being about 1400 points per jug   Maybe this one will stack though on other purchases unlike the 20X points...


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

youngdeb12 said:


> I got the milk offer too - the 20X is much better than 1000 pts unless you're only buy 2L jugs.  I would load up on 4L jugs as my family goes through a lot of milk and it worked out to being about 1400 points per jug   Maybe this one will stack though on other purchases unlike the 20X points...



Hopefully it will stack since it's a single offer and not another multiplier.


----------



## scrappinginontario

Disney Addicted said:


> I believe someone had posted he/she purchased a 1L milk and still received the 1,000 points, even though the offer says 2L and 4L.  I tried it this morning.  I purchased a 4L bag of 1% milk and 1L of 18% table cream.  I only received points once.  Maybe table cream is not counted as milk.  It was worth a try!  We needed the cream regardless.


 I was the person who purchased 1L if 10% cream on Monday and received 1000 points for it.  I was surprised too!  I don’t normally purchase cream so don’t know if this is normal.  I was just helping my parents by picking up a few groceries they needed and noticed the points.


----------



## Spotthecat

My closest Shoppers has put a limit of 2 on 4L bags of milk. I find this so frustrating - you send me a coupon for 20x the points on milk, yet I can only buy 2... I have 3 boys, we go through a LOT of milk and I usually buy 4x4L at a time...


----------



## tinkerone

I just used the gas offer.  Spend $20 get 2000 points.  This is a good return when it comes to gas.


----------



## scrappinginontario

tinkerone said:


> I just used the gas offer.  Spend $20 get 2000 points.  This is a good return when it comes to gas.


Its always a tough call for me as we have a Costco gas bar which is normally $0.05 cents a litre less than the gas stations that get me PC points.  Always need to run the numbers depending how much gas I’m getting.  If I only need around $20 then Esso is better.  If I need a full tank then Costco is my bigger savings.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Did my Shoppers run tonight with 20x/$60. Earned over 23,000 points, but my 1000 pts for milk did not post.  I just did a missing points inquiry, so should still get that one.

Plus, Joe Fresh (in-store and online) has spend $75 and get 15,000 points, so I did that one in two separate purchases and earned 30,000 points.  Sitting at just under 100,000 points, so I will be able to get $100 gift card next weekend for sure!


----------



## marchingstar

okay team, i could use some help understanding my latest offering. 

it says “30% back in points when you spend 60$ or more,” exclusive to shoppers. does this mean that if i spend 100$ i get 30,000 points? or do i need to redeem 100,000 points and then i get 30,000 back? i don’t know why, but i just don’t understand! and i can’t figure out how it compares to usual 20x the points offers.


----------



## youngdeb12

marchingstar said:


> okay team, i could use some help understanding my latest offering.
> 
> it says “30% back in points when you spend 60$ or more,” exclusive to shoppers. does this mean that if i spend 100$ i get 30,000 points? or do i need to redeem 100,000 points and then i get 30,000 back? i don’t know why, but i just don’t understand! and i can’t figure out how it compares to usual 20x the points offers.



It’s still 20x the points, they are just trying to quantify it with a percentage of your total purchase. 15 points per dollar is the base amount = 1.5% back on every purchase. 1.5%x20= 30%. You have to spend $60 for the multiplier to kick in but you will get 20x the points on all points earned as long as your purchase is greater than $60


----------



## juniorbugman

So I just came back from Shoppers where I bought Neilson cream - 2 1L containers for $5.00. 
Points from _PC Insiders_ Subscription
600 pts For every $3 spent on Neilson Cream               600
20x the points Any Milk product (2L or 4L)                 1,425
Total for my little spend for cream                               2025
Guess the 20x the points for any milk product works for cream.  I know it has been hit or miss for other people and I forgot I had the milk offer as I never buy my milk there so bonus for me.   Guess my 2 1L containers equals the 2L requirement.   I guess if I had just bought the 1 I wouldn't have gotten the deal.


----------



## Disney Addicted

Out of curiosity, what percentage of cream?  When I purchased a 1L 18% cream it would not give me the 1,000 points on any milk .... oohhh hang on.  You purchased TWO 1L containers of cream and the milk offer specifies 2L or 4L.  I only purchased ONE 1L cream.  Maybe that's why I didn't get the points.  I didn't think of that.   I only received the points on the 4L bag of milk.


----------



## scrappinginontario

I purchased 1 L of 10% cream last Monday and received 1000 points!


----------



## juniorbugman

It was 10% cream


----------



## Disney Addicted

I'll try it with 10% cream the next time I get an offer and see what happens.  Thanks!


----------



## isabellea

Anyone else received an e-mail from P&G for coupons with Optimum points? I got 2000pts for every 10$ of Bounty, Tide, etc. All the coupons expire in January and are now in my app (you have to opt-in and select your coupons online first.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Yes, I got them too.


----------



## Disney Addicted

Ack.  I saw an e-mail from P&G and deleted it by mistake.  My deleted folder is empty now of course.

Update:  I searched and found someone on RFD gave a link.  You can still select the items you want; tell it to load the offers; sign into your PC Optimum account and voila!  Loaded to my APP.  Here's the link:  https://www.pcoptimumoffers.ca/en/pg/pgeverydayoffers/portal

Thanks isabellea!


----------



## Donald - my hero

Disney Addicted said:


> Ack.  I saw an e-mail from P&G and deleted it by mistake.  My deleted folder is empty now of course.
> 
> Update:  I searched and found someone on RFD gave a link.  You can still select the items you want; tell it to load the offers; sign into your PC Optimum account and voila!  Loaded to my APP.  Here's the link:  https://www.pcoptimumoffers.ca/en/pg/pgeverydayoffers/portal
> 
> Thanks isabellea!


*Don't forget you can also find coupons for $ off most of those products letting you get the points and SAVE $$ win-win! 
P & G coupons*


----------



## Debbie

Disney Addicted said:


> Update:  I searched and found someone on RFD gave a link.  You can still select the items you want; tell it to load the offers; sign into your PC Optimum account and voila!  Loaded to my APP.  Here's the link:  https://www.pcoptimumoffers.ca/en/pg/pgeverydayoffers/portal


Thank you for the link. I have added the offers to my card. And, since I logged in, I remembered to ROLLOVER the offers for next week!


----------



## tlcdoula

Disney Addicted said:


> Ack.  I saw an e-mail from P&G and deleted it by mistake.  My deleted folder is empty now of course.
> 
> Update:  I searched and found someone on RFD gave a link.  You can still select the items you want; tell it to load the offers; sign into your PC Optimum account and voila!  Loaded to my APP.  Here's the link:  https://www.pcoptimumoffers.ca/en/pg/pgeverydayoffers/portal
> 
> Thanks isabellea!



Thank you!!!!   You all rock, I appreciate all the info everyone shares


----------



## marchingstar

heads up! there’s a new contest running for the next few weeks. 

it looks like all you have to do is load your offers and click on a candy. mix of instant prizes and entries into the grand prize draw in december. it looks like you can play once per week.


----------



## tlcdoula

I was just looking at the shoppers flyer for this week.   Curious how the 20X work. 

If I purchase something that has a points Like Gillette razors says spend $30 get 6000 pc points.  Will that also get me the 20X.  Seems to good to be true so I am assuming the 20X is based on your regular points earned on the $ amount not the extra points being offered.

There is also spend $75 and get $25,000 points which if I worked it out correctly will be a better points return than the 20X points.   

So many scenarios it makes my head hurt.  I am doing my online order for Superstore and shopping the deals there to get the best return on points.  My goal is to try to get $20 a week in points to put towards our trip next year (which I might add is to far away)  I am buying our Canadian tickets before Feb to get that deal.  Any $$ saved pays for an extra churro or dole whip


----------



## marchingstar

tlcdoula said:


> I was just looking at the shoppers flyer for this week.   Curious how the 20X work.
> 
> If I purchase something that has a points Like Gillette razors says spend $30 get 6000 pc points.  Will that also get me the 20X.  Seems to good to be true so I am assuming the 20X is based on your regular points earned on the $ amount not the extra points being offered.
> 
> There is also spend $75 and get $25,000 points which if I worked it out correctly will be a better points return than the 20X points.
> 
> So many scenarios it makes my head hurt.  I am doing my online order for Superstore and shopping the deals there to get the best return on points.  My goal is to try to get $20 a week in points to put towards our trip next year (which I might add is to far away)  I am buying our Canadian tickets before Feb to get that deal.  Any $$ saved pays for an extra churro or dole whip



Yup, you’re right, that would be too good to be true!

The real answer isn’t bad, though. 20x applies to your base points. So say you’re spending 60$ on gillette products. 

You will get 2 x the bonus, so 12,000 points. 
Your base points are 15/dollar, and x20= 300 points per dollar. 300 x 60 = 18,000 points. 

So altogether you’re looking at 30,000 points for your 60$. That’s a 50% return! It’s a rare day I see 50% back.


----------



## tlcdoula

marchingstar said:


> Yup, you’re right, that would be too good to be true!
> 
> The real answer isn’t bad, though. 20x applies to your base points. So say you’re spending 60$ on gillette products.
> 
> You will get 2 x the bonus, so 12,000 points.
> Your base points are 15/dollar, and x20= 300 points per dollar. 300 x 60 = 18,000 points.
> 
> So altogether you’re looking at 30,000 points for your 60$. That’s a 50% return! It’s a rare day I see 50% back.


Thank you!!!  So really with the price of razor refills it might be worth it to stock up for the year hehe...  and that is another $30 in the pot haha


----------



## tlcdoula

marchingstar said:


> Yup, you’re right, that would be too good to be true!
> 
> The real answer isn’t bad, though. 20x applies to your base points. So say you’re spending 60$ on gillette products.
> 
> You will get 2 x the bonus, so 12,000 points.
> Your base points are 15/dollar, and x20= 300 points per dollar. 300 x 60 = 18,000 points.
> 
> So altogether you’re looking at 30,000 points for your 60$. That’s a 50% return! It’s a rare day I see 50% back.


@marchingstar 

Now I realized I have a coupon from the Proctor Gamble site loaded on my app for get 2000 points for every $10 spent, will this mess up the other calculation you just did for me?


----------



## marchingstar

tlcdoula said:


> @marchingstar
> 
> Now I realized I have a coupon from the Proctor Gamble site loaded on my app for get 2000 points for every $10 spent, will this mess up the other calculation you just did for me?



I don’t know! I haven’t gotten those coupons before. 

Maybe someone else can chime in??


----------



## Disney Addicted

marchingstar said:


> heads up! there’s a new contest running for the next few weeks.
> 
> it looks like all you have to do is load your offers and click on a candy. mix of instant prizes and entries into the grand prize draw in december. it looks like you can play once per week.



Where is the contest?  Ohh never mind.  I found it.  Thanks!  I just won 1,000 points.

Contest link:
https://www.pcoptimum.ca/holidaycontest


----------



## damo

Another question about Shoppers this weekend.  Saturday is 20X and Sunday is 25000 miles for purchase of $75 or more.  The details say that the 20X will be awarded within 4-6 weeks but the 25000 makes no mention of timeline.  

Does the 20X actually take 4-6 weeks or is it given instantaneously like the other PC points seem to be?


----------



## Tndnknin

damo said:


> Another question about Shoppers this weekend.  Saturday is 20X and Sunday is 25000 miles for purchase of $75 or more.  The details say that the 20X will be awarded within 4-6 weeks but the 25000 makes no mention of timeline.
> 
> Does the 20X actually take 4-6 weeks or is it given instantaneously like the other PC points seem to be?


If it’s the same offer I have, the Saturday 20x offer is for using a PC MasterCard.  The points offers for the MC usually take about a week to show up on my account but I’ve never had to wain’t 4-6 weeks.  That seems like a lot.  I’m going to go for that offer tomorrow anyway.


----------



## damo

Tndnknin said:


> If it’s the same offer I have, the Saturday 20x offer is for using a PC MasterCard.  The points offers for the MC usually take about a week to show up on my account but I’ve never had to wain’t 4-6 weeks.  That seems like a lot.  I’m going to go for that offer tomorrow anyway.



I don't think the 20x is for using the Mastercard.  The 5000 extra is.  It's on the Shopper's Drug Mart website.  Maybe it is the extra 5000 points that takes longer to post.

"Get 20x the _PC Optimum_ points when you spend $50 or more on almost anything in the store + get an EXTRA 5,000 _PC Optimum_ bonus points when you pay with your _PC Financial®_ Mastercard


----------



## Tndnknin

damo said:


> I don't think the 20x is for using the Mastercard.  The 5000 extra is.  It's on the Shopper's Drug Mart website.  Maybe it is the extra 5000 points that takes longer to post.
> 
> "*Get 20x the PC Optimum points when you spend $50 or more on almost anything in the store + get an EXTRA 5,000 PC Optimum bonus points when you pay with your PC Financial® Mastercard*


Right you are!  My mistake.


----------



## AngelDisney

Thank you for the links!


----------



## damo

Tndnknin said:


> Right you are!  My mistake.



Phewf!  You had me worried.  Hopefully the points will post automatically like they normally do.


----------



## Tndnknin

damo said:


> Phewf!  You had me worried.  Hopefully the points will post automatically like they normally do.


Just got back from shoppers.  The 20x points were instant.


----------



## damo

Tndnknin said:


> Just got back from shoppers.  The 20x points were instant.



Thank you!


----------



## Debbie

I did my Shoppers shop yesterday, specifically to get the milk we use. Picked up some chocolate milk, too, since it was on sale, yogurt, on sale, then I decided I'd do some of the P&G stuff at 2000 PC points(figured stocking stuffers, including my Oil of Olay for DH to wrap). I went in for milk and ended up with the minimum spend for 20X as well. Ended up with 30800 points earned yesterday (and a savings of $29.80 from the sales) Definitely worth the shop!


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

I just received confirmation from my mother that she is IN for going to WDW the first week of December 2020 with DD11 and myself!  We were going to hold off until July 2021 for the 50th, Tron and Guardians rides, but we really want to see Christmas at the parks. Not sure if my father will make the trek, he's saying make it a girls trip, so we may ask my aunt to come along.  

I figure I will need about $2000 US in gift cards to make everything happen for "free": resort $1300, MVMCP $400, Candlelight Processional Dinner Pkg $260.

If I'm REALLY successful, I'd like to save for Cirque tickets too, and buy them with gift cards from the Costco website.

And of course, air miles for our flights and 3-day pass for DD11 (assuming they are still offering those on the air miles website next year).  I will have to buy a 1-day pass as I still have a 2-day non-expiring ticket to use for myself.

Hooray for "free" vacations! LOL


----------



## pigletto

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> I just received confirmation from my mother that she is IN for going to WDW the first week of December 2020 with DD11 and myself!  We were going to hold off until July 2021 for the 50th, Tron and Guardians rides, but we really want to see Christmas at the parks. Not sure if my father will make the trek, he's saying make it a girls trip, so we may ask my aunt to come along.
> 
> I figure I will need about $2000 US in gift cards to make everything happen for "free": resort $1300, MVMCP $400, Candlelight Processional Dinner Pkg $260.
> 
> If I'm REALLY successful, I'd like to save for Cirque tickets too, and buy them with gift cards from the Costco website.
> 
> And of course, air miles for our flights and 3-day pass for DD11 (assuming they are still offering those on the air miles website next year).  I will have to buy a 1-day pass as I still have a 2-day non-expiring ticket to use for myself.
> 
> Hooray for "free" vacations! LOL


Yay so exciting!! Our trip was mostly free that we just took and it was awesome. I want the next one to be completely rewards and bonus funded. I don't even know when or where that would be yet. But i have a few years to plan.
My dd mentioned that Costco sells the discounted Cirque giftcards. Do they work for the new show that's opening? What a great bonus savings that will be if you can do it!


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

pigletto said:


> My dd mentioned that Costco sells the discounted Cirque giftcards. Do they work for the new show that's opening? What a great bonus savings that will be if you can do it!



The website says they can be used for any show in Canada or US.  And in Orlando you can use them towards merchandise and F&B! I'm going to confirm their use before I buy, of course. $100 gift card for $80 is a pretty good deal.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

pigletto said:


> Our trip was mostly free that we just took and it was awesome. I want the next one to be completely rewards and bonus funded. I don't even know when or where that would be yet. But i have a few years to plan.



I'm also saving Cash miles for a cruise in April 2021. I currently have $1300 saved.  
Phew, I have some BIG dreams, don't I? LOL


----------



## tinkerone

Just back from using the Tuesday text offer of spend $30 get 8000 pts.  I spent $32.96 and received 8480 pts.  Didn't think I could do the $50 spend Saturday so this was a pleasant surprise.  
I would be interested to hear how you make out with the Cirque GC's as well.  That would help offset the US exchange for sure.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

I just got the flyers for Nova Scotia.
Shoppers is $75 on skincare, 20x. Hopefully a $50/20x offer pops up on the app! Along the very bottom on page 4 there is a Lindt deal- $20/8000points


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Also, those ultimate dining cards - $200/30,000 points


----------



## tlcdoula

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> I just got the flyers for Nova Scotia.
> Shoppers is $75 on skincare, 20x. Hopefully a $50/20x offer pops up on the app! Along the very bottom on page 4 there is a Lindt deal- $20/8000points


Thank you for sharing, The lindt deal would work for me for some stocking stuffers.  My text promo for shoppers this morning was spend $30 get 8000 point so I ran in and got some birthday cards that I needed for the next couple months to get my points.  If I am going to be spending the money on cards anyways my as well get a few extra disney $$


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

It's Wednesday...save those offers!


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

In terms of the Lindt offer ($20/8000 points), can we combine this with the 20x offer?  I know it won't be 20x on 8000 points, but can the $20 count towards the minimum spend total?


----------



## tinkerone

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> In terms of the Lindt offer ($20/8000 points), can we combine this with the 20x offer?  I know it won't be 20x on 8000 points, but can the $20 count towards the minimum spend total?


Yes it can.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

I have been soooo busy the past week...I never got to check in last week and post about an awesome shop last week.  I needed a couple of beauty things again...new moisturizer, mascara, toothpaste, chapsticks to have around the house with the changing weather everyone is asking for some.  My total was 82.00 and some change...and I collected just over 27,000 for that shop!!!!  So that also brought my total for the personal offer I have to complete by Nov 28 to 345.98 out of the 500.00 target.  I see a few xmas packs that I will get the boys for xmas gifts and there is a perfume for the DD that I have also been eyeing up.  I'm also going to need another eye cream ( so I don't look like an old grammie ) as well.  So I should be able to get to that 155.00 that I need to get to the 500.00 target.  If I get to that target...I get 110,000 Points!!!!  And I see that there is another 20x the points this weekend.  So go me!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

I did the Lindt $20/8000 points offer. I spent $22.96 before tax. My receipt shows I earned  330 regular points PLUS 16,000 points, not 8,000. Not sure if there was an instore offer or what? I didnt see anything posted, not even the original flyer offer. Weird, but I’ll take them!!


----------



## mort1331

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> I did the Lindt $20/8000 points offer. I spent $22.96 before tax. My receipt shows I earned  330 regular points PLUS 16,000 points, not 8,000. Not sure if there was an instore offer or what? I didnt see anything posted, not even the original flyer offer. Weird, but I’ll take them!!


wow thats almost free. Nice score.


----------



## tlcdoula

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> I did the Lindt $20/8000 points offer. I spent $22.96 before tax. My receipt shows I earned  330 regular points PLUS 16,000 points, not 8,000. Not sure if there was an instore offer or what? I didnt see anything posted, not even the original flyer offer. Weird, but I’ll take them!!


That’s Is awesome.  I’m hoping for a 20x to pop up for me this week so I can use that $20 Lindt towards it.    Maybe Tuesday I will get a good one on my app and can get some other stocking stuffers at then same time.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

If I knew what the offer was and how I got it, I would go back to that store and buy more! lol


----------



## wdwmom3

So I have a spend $25 get 8,000 points offer that will be available in a couple days.  Does that mean if I spend $20 on Lindt plus another $50 on something I would get 16,000 points?


----------



## wdwmom3

wdwmom3 said:


> So I have a spend $25 get 8,000 points offer that will be available in a couple days.  Does that mean if I spend $20 on Lindt plus another $50 on something I would get 16,000 points?



Sorry that should be $5 on something.  Not $50


----------



## damo

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> If I knew what the offer was and how I got it, I would go back to that store and buy more! lol



I did it twice and got 16000 each time.  My daughter did also.  It's just any Lindt purchase of $20 or more and their Lindt stuff is all on sale right now.

My account says 8000 In Store Bonus.


----------



## tlcdoula

damo said:


> I did it twice and got 16000 each time.  My daughter did also.  It's just any Lindt purchase of $20 or more and their Lindt stuff is all on sale right now.
> 
> My account says 8000 In Store Bonus.


Hmm now i don’t know what to do because I got a deal tomorrow for shoppers spend $50 get 15,000 points which is the same as a 20x offer on $50.  

Do I wait till tomorrow and try to combine it with the Lindt offer??? Choices lol


----------



## damo

tlcdoula said:


> Hmm now i don’t know what to do because I got a deal tomorrow for shoppers spend $50 get 15,000 points which is the same as a 20x offer on $50.
> 
> Do I wait till tomorrow and try to combine it with the Lindt offer??? Choices lol



Ooooh.  You could potentially spend $50 and get 47,000 points!!!  It would have to be all chocolate but ....


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

@wdwmom3 I would "think" so, as the Lindt offer isn't a threshold spend offer like your $25/8000 offer is.  Typically you cannot combine total spend offers.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

damo said:


> I did it twice and got 16000 each time.  My daughter did also.  It's just any Lindt purchase of $20 or more and their Lindt stuff is all on sale right now.
> 
> My account says 8000 In Store Bonus.



Okay, I just checked my transactions in the app and it says 8000 digital offers and 8000 in-store offers. I didn't have a digital offer for any Lindt or threshold spend offers.  So weird.


----------



## wdwmom3

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> Okay, I just checked my transactions in the app and it says 8000 digital offers and 8000 in-store offers. I didn't have a digital offer for any Lindt or threshold spend offers.  So weird.



Did you have a spend $ get so many points offer?


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

No, I didn't.  So weird.


----------



## wdwmom3

So I just bought my $20 in Lindt.  And I got 16,000 points.  I didn’t use a spend $25 get 8,000 points cause my husband had already used it.  I then went to another shoppers and tried it again.   Again I spent just over $20 on Lindt and got 16,000 points.  

I think it’s a glitch.  I would go before they catch on lol


----------



## tlcdoula

wdwmom3 said:


> So I just bought my $20 in Lindt.  And I got 16,000 points.  I didn’t use a spend $25 get 8,000 points cause my husband had already used it.  I then went to another shoppers and tried it again.   Again I spent just over $20 on Lindt and got 16,000 points.
> 
> I think it’s a glitch.  I would go before they catch on lol


great news!!!! I am going tonight on my way home I hope it works for me.  I am going to try to use my spend $50 get 15,000 points as well.  Hmm do I double up with my lindts and get $40 at once and grab a few extra things to make up my $50 or do one order of lindt for $20 and get $30 in other stuff we need.  and just do a second lindt order on its own for the 16,000 extra..


----------



## damo

tlcdoula said:


> great news!!!! I am going tonight on my way home I hope it works for me.  I am going to try to use my spend $50 get 15,000 points as well.  Hmm do I double up with my lindts and get $40 at once and grab a few extra things to make up my $50 or do one order of lindt for $20 and get $30 in other stuff we need.  and just do a second lindt order on its own for the 16,000 extra..



I think you only get the 16000 no matter how much you spend after $20 on Lindt, so you're probably better off to split the orders up.


----------



## scrappinginontario

damo said:


> I did it twice and got 16000 each time.  My daughter did also.  It's just any Lindt purchase of $20 or more and their Lindt stuff is all on sale right now.
> 
> My account says 8000 In Store Bonus.


Is the Lindt on sale only in store?  I just checked out the flyer and can’t find them on sale.  Any idea how long the sale is on?  There are a couple gifts I could take care of with Lindt.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

scrappinginontario said:


> Is the Lindt on sale only in store?  I just checked out the flyer and can’t find them on sale.  Any idea how long the sale is on?  There are a couple gifts I could take care of with Lindt.



It is along the bottom of page in a red banner


----------



## scrappinginontario

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> It is along the bottom of page in a red banner


 Yes, I see that but the poster I quoted said, ‘their Lindt stuff is all on sale right now.’  I’m asking where those sale prices are advertised, if they are.  I’m trying to get an idea of what kinds of items are on sale and approx prices.  At this busy time of year it’s all about being prepared before I go shopping.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

The bags with the regular sized chocolates were on sale for $5.99, regular $8.49.  That is what I bought.


----------



## damo

scrappinginontario said:


> Is the Lindt on sale only in store?  I just checked out the flyer and can’t find them on sale.  Any idea how long the sale is on?  There are a couple gifts I could take care of with Lindt.



It is in the flyer on the front page, two different times.  They were cheaper on Saturday and Sunday. https://www1.shoppersdrugmart.ca/en/flyer


----------



## Debbie

My fingers are crossed for a decent text offer tomorrow! I wasn't going to buy Advent Calendars, but who can go wrong with Lindt and 8000 PC points?


----------



## tlcdoula

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> The bags with the regular sized chocolates were on sale for $5.99, regular $8.49.  That is what I bought.


These are $6.99 right now regular $8.49 I think it said 

Got 3 bags and received my 16,000
Points.   

My points are all messed up I grabbed milk and had a milk offer that they missed.  I also had a spend $50 get &15,000 points they only gave me 9411 of them so I sent in a points inquiry for those im missing about 6000 points so hopefully I don’t mess up my bonus 8000 lol. 

I’m going to stop again after work and grab another $20 in chocolate for stockings.   I also grabbed $20 of old spice deodorant and had spend $10 get 1000 points.   

I still got 33,000 for my $60 not bad.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

My store they were advertised at $6.99,but when I rang them in they were $5.99.  Maybe it was an in-store offer.


----------



## scrappinginontario

damo said:


> It is in the flyer on the front page, two different times.  They were cheaper on Saturday and Sunday. https://www1.shoppersdrugmart.ca/en/flyer


  Thanks.  I wasn’t even looking at those pages as the heading said they were Sat and Sun so I thought I’d missed them.  Didn’t realize they might offer a different sale price for the balance of the week.  Will be sure to hit Shoppers before the sale ends.


----------



## marchingstar

Debbie said:


> My fingers are crossed for a decent text offer tomorrow! I wasn't going to buy Advent Calendars, but who can go wrong with Lindt and 8000 PC points?



maybe they’ll have lindt advent calendars?

edited: whoops I read waaaaaay too fast. I hope you get a good offer!


----------



## tinkerone

So with this Lindt offer, I could use 20,000 PC points to pay for it and still get the 16,000 (always assuming the error is still working)?  
I have a pile of points but since you can't use them during the 20X's offers they just keep building.  I went to Shoppers on Sunday and picked up $30 worth of stuff thinking I would pay in points but a nice cashier came over to me and thought she was helping by putting my items through self check out.  By the time she was finished 'helping' I was so confused I forgot to use the points and paid by CC.  She told me she _could_ cancel the order and we could redo it but she didn't look confident and I had no time to clean up a mess so I declined.  
Anyways, got to spend some points so I can put some money into my vaca account and this would be a great way to do it.


----------



## damo

marchingstar said:


> maybe they’ll have lindt advent calendars?
> 
> edited: whoops I read waaaaaay too fast. I hope you get a good offer!



I did buy some advent calendars.  They were $7.99 on Sunday.  I think the price is different for the rest of the week.


----------



## MermaidLagoonResident

tlcdoula said:


> great news!!!! I am going tonight on my way home I hope it works for me.  I am going to try to use my spend $50 get 15,000 points as well.  Hmm do I double up with my lindts and get $40 at once and grab a few extra things to make up my $50 or do one order of lindt for $20 and get $30 in other stuff we need.  and just do a second lindt order on its own for the 16,000 extra..



So I read the flyer as every $20 in Lindt gets you 8,000 points. Yesterday I went in, had $40 of Lindt, $10 in other items to get the spend $50/get 12,000. I was expecting 28,000 from those two offers, the cashier started to answer another customer's question while still helping me and I got distracted and flustered. When I looked at my bill on the way home it had the following listed:
-spent $50/12,000 pts
-in store bonus (Lindt) 8,000
-base rewards 750 (possibly from the body wash I bought on sale?)

So I ended up with 20,750 pts and have now submitted a missing points claim for the 2nd spend $20 Lindt, get 8,000.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

MermaidLagoonResident said:


> So I read the flyer as every $20 in Lindt gets you 8,000 points. Yesterday I went in, had $40 of Lindt, $10 in other items to get the spend $50/get 12,000. I was expecting 28,000 from those two offers, the cashier started to answer another customer's question while still helping me and I got distracted and flustered. When I looked at my bill on the way home it had the following listed:
> -spent $50/12,000 pts
> -in store bonus (Lindt) 8,000
> -base rewards 750 (possibly from the body wash I bought on sale?)
> 
> So I ended up with 20,750 pts and have now submitted a missing points claim for the 2nd spend $20 Lindt, get 8,000.



It says in the add only a max of 8000 points will be awarded, regardless if you spend more than $20.


----------



## MermaidLagoonResident

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> It says in the add only a max of 8000 points will be awarded, regardless if you spend more than $20.



well darn  I didn't read all the tiny print, only a first statement or two. we'll see if they actually add the points or not


----------



## tinkerone

MermaidLagoonResident said:


> So I read the flyer as every $20 in Lindt gets you 8,000 points. Yesterday I went in, had $40 of Lindt, $10 in other items to get the spend $50/get 12,000. I was expecting 28,000 from those two offers, the cashier started to answer another customer's question while still helping me and I got distracted and flustered. When I looked at my bill on the way home it had the following listed:
> -spent $50/12,000 pts
> -in store bonus (Lindt) 8,000
> -base rewards 750 (possibly from the body wash I bought on sale?)
> 
> So I ended up with 20,750 pts and have now submitted a missing points claim for the 2nd spend $20 Lindt, get 8,000.


So it looks like the double points on the Lindt loophole is closed if you only got 8000.  Hopefully we will hear others share what they are finding.


----------



## damo

tinkerone said:


> So it looks like the double points on the Lindt loophole is closed if you only got 8000.  Hopefully we will hear others share what they are finding.



Wdwmom posted that she got 16000 on her Monday's purchase.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Maybe since they also got 12,000 for the $50 spend it de-triggered the double 8,000 points?


----------



## rxbeth

For those who have sent points inquiries through the app, I have a question.

Have you ever done that and then had them reply and ask for more info? Were you able to respond? I tried back in August because my app said I should have an offer for 20,000 points and they claimed it was only good for the following day. That is wasn't active yet. I had a screen shot of my offer and it didn't say "starting tomorrow" and I tried to respond and it wouldn't let me so I tried to do a whole other inquiry with the EXACT info they ask in the email response and the case id and they again, asked for more stuff and it became ridiculous. My brother ended up critically ill and I didn't have the energy to pursue it further so I called it quits. 

Does anyone else have issues when they try to put in inquiries? It seems they don't want to award points and make it as difficult as possible.


----------



## wdwmom3

damo said:


> Wdwmom posted that she got 16000 on her Monday's purchase.




Yesterday I visited 2 different shoppers and got 16,000 for spending just over $20 each time.


----------



## Silvermist999

Anyone receive the Tuesday PC Optimum text offer from Shoppers today yet?  What is the offer?   I used to get the offers early but lately they are sending them to me late afternoon.


----------



## tinkerone

Silvermist999 said:


> Anyone receive the Tuesday PC Optimum text offer from Shoppers today yet?  What is the offer?   I used to get the offers early but lately they are sending them to me late afternoon.


It's spend $75 get 25,000 points.  Just got the offer five minutes ago but its not a great one so no loss.


----------



## Silvermist999

tinkerone said:


> It's spend $75 get 25,000 points.  Just got the offer five minutes ago but its not a great one so no loss.


Thanks!  On the app, I have a every $30 get 10,000 for tomorrow, maybe I’ll use that instead.


----------



## scrappinginontario

I'm heading to Shoppers soon to pick up some Lindor.  Will let you know if the 16,000 points is still being offered.


----------



## Spotthecat

rxbeth said:


> For those who have sent points inquiries through the app, I have a question.
> 
> Have you ever done that and then had them reply and ask for more info? Were you able to respond? I tried back in August because my app said I should have an offer for 20,000 points and they claimed it was only good for the following day. That is wasn't active yet. I had a screen shot of my offer and it didn't say "starting tomorrow" and I tried to respond and it wouldn't let me so I tried to do a whole other inquiry with the EXACT info they ask in the email response and the case id and they again, asked for more stuff and it became ridiculous. My brother ended up critically ill and I didn't have the energy to pursue it further so I called it quits.
> 
> Does anyone else have issues when they try to put in inquiries? It seems they don't want to award points and make it as difficult as possible.


I've had that happen before. I use the phone app to make the initial query, and then I've sent them stuff to support. The supporting stuff was by email, with the case # in the title...


----------



## tlcdoula

I ended up getting my milk points late last night after the inquiry was sent but nothing about the other missing points on my spend $50 get 15,000 so I re sent another inquiry in.  I know months ago I sent in one inquiry and they fixed on part and never did fix the other error  Even after re submitting info on it  Fingers crossed!!!

I'm going to stop at shoppers again today to get some more chocolate for stockings...  I really am trying to be cost effective with the points, I want to be able to purchase two of the canadian offer tickets for Disneyland before mid Feb when that deal ends.  Just need to make sure I am not buying stuff we can't use just to get the points


----------



## tinkerone

scrappinginontario said:


> I'm heading to Shoppers soon to pick up some Lindor.  Will let you know if the 16,000 points is still being offered.


Just back.  I did not receive the points twice.  8000 only.  
On the plus side, I used some of my PC points to pay for the Lindt.  Bonus.


----------



## tlcdoula

tinkerone said:


> Just back.  I did not receive the points twice.  8000 only.
> On the plus side, I used some of my PC points to pay for the Lindt.  Bonus.


Well that sucks!! good thing on being able to use your points for it though..  Wonder if I should bother trying for another set of them or not...


----------



## scrappinginontario

scrappinginontario said:


> I'm heading to Shoppers soon to pick up some Lindor.  Will let you know if the 16,000 points is still being offered.


I'm just back and DID get the 16,000 points!!  Spent just over $20 for Lindor products and received 16,315 points!  I'll take it!

On a side note, I wish Shoppers marked their prices better.  All the Lindt/Lindor on our shelves was marked at full price even though some were on sale.  Also, at least 1 item was mis-priced.  Does anyone know if Shoppers honours the policy about items mis-marked under $10 being free?  If so, someone could make off big at our local store!!


----------



## marchingstar

scrappinginontario said:


> I'm just back and DID get the 16,000 points!!  Spent just over $20 for Lindor products and received 16,315 points!  I'll take it!
> 
> On a side note, I wish Shoppers marked their prices better.  All the Lindt/Lindor on our shelves was marked at full price even though some were on sale.  Also, at least 1 item was mis-priced.  Does anyone know if Shoppers honours the policy about items mis-marked under $10 being free?  If so, someone could make off big at our local store!!



here, i’m pretty sure the rule is that the free thing only applies if the shelf price is lower than the scanned price. i’m not sure, but those are the only times i’ve gotten something for free. 

i wonder if the differences in lindt bonuses are regional? can you remind us where you are, @timkerone ?


----------



## tlcdoula

damo said:


> Wdwmom posted that she got 16000 on her Monday's purchase.



I got it yesterday as well, I am going to run up at my lunch break and try again.  I need them for stockings anyways so even if I get 8000 it is better than nothing.  Should have went out to the car and back inside an used the self serve last night haha...

I will keep ya posted..

I just looked up the next set of flyers online and there is a redemption deal for shoppers nothing that caught my eye for bonus points in shoppers or superstore though


----------



## Disney Addicted

tinkerone said:


> Just back.  I did not receive the points twice.  8000 only.
> On the plus side, I used some of my PC points to pay for the Lindt.  Bonus.





scrappinginontario said:


> I'm just back and DID get the 16,000 points!!  Spent just over $20 for Lindor products and received 16,315 points!  I'll take it!
> 
> On a side note, I wish Shoppers marked their prices better.  All the Lindt/Lindor on our shelves was marked at full price even though some were on sale.  Also, at least 1 item was mis-priced.  Does anyone know if Shoppers honours the policy about items mis-marked under $10 being free?  If so, someone could make off big at our local store!!



Well that's too funny.  I have made up my mind to try this afternoon.  My daughter loves Quality Street chocolates and normally gets a tin all to herself at Christmas, but she cannot eat them this year (braces).  She likes and can eat Lindt however so I'll stuff those into her stocking instead.  I won't be able to try until just after 4 pm but I'll let you all know what happens!

Ohh, if an item scans higher than what it was marked at (on shelf or in flyer), you get that item for free up to $10.  If it costs more than $10, you get the $10 free and just pay the difference.  (Ie, an item marked as $12.99 scanned in at $14.99, then you pay $2.99 for the item).  The $10 free only applies to the first item if you have purchased more than one.  However, you get the correct price applied to the other items as well of course.


----------



## tinkerone

marchingstar said:


> here, i’m pretty sure the rule is that the free thing only applies if the shelf price is lower than the scanned price. i’m not sure, but those are the only times i’ve gotten something for free.
> 
> i wonder if the differences in lindt bonuses are regional? can you remind us where you are, @timkerone ?


Kingston Ontario area.


----------



## scrappinginontario

marchingstar said:


> here, i’m pretty sure the rule is that the free thing only applies if the shelf price is lower than the scanned price. i’m not sure, but those are the only times i’ve gotten something for free.
> 
> i wonder if the differences in lindt bonuses are regional? can you remind us where you are, @timkerone ?


I'm in the Toronto area.


----------



## Disney Addicted

scrappinginontario said:


> I'm in the Toronto area.



Cool - so am I.  Maybe it will work for me then.


----------



## marchingstar

hmmm...I would think ON would be a consistent region. weird!


----------



## Silvermist999

scrappinginontario said:


> I'm just back and DID get the 16,000 points!!  Spent just over $20 for Lindor products and received 16,315 points!  I'll take it!
> 
> On a side note, I wish Shoppers marked their prices better.  All the Lindt/Lindor on our shelves was marked at full price even though some were on sale.  Also, at least 1 item was mis-priced.  Does anyone know if Shoppers honours the policy about items mis-marked under $10 being free?  If so, someone could make off big at our local store!!



I went down on my lunch break to Shoppers  and all of the Lindt was marked at full price,  I thought someone said the sale was just for the weekend so I just walked back out. Argh!  Now I don't know if I could have gotten the 16,000 points or not.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

I'm in Halifax, NS.  I haven't tried a second time or a different store though.


----------



## Disney Addicted

I got it as well!  I decided to head over early.  Here's my receipt.  I'm thinking I might go back and get 3 more Christmas bears for other people.


----------



## tinkerone

Silvermist999 said:


> I went down on my lunch break to Shoppers  and all of the Lindt was marked at full price,  I thought someone said the sale was just for the weekend so I just walked back out. Argh!  Now I don't know if I could have gotten the 16,000 points or not.


In my store the Lindt was marked at full price on the shelves, $8.99.  I grabbed a flyer and double checked.  Flyer said $5.99, rest of week $6.99.  I expected they would ring in at $6.99 but they didn't.  It rang in at the $5.99.  
I'm happy that most got the double points.  There will be other great offers for those of us who didn't get it so I'll wait patiently.  Something always comes up plus I have chocolate in my house now.  How can you be sad about that??


----------



## tlcdoula

I just went and they s still have signs up for $5.99 on some areas but  they rang up at $6.99.  I was going to go see ignite I could get the price reduction but the store was full and the tills had long lines must  Be pension day here.   I went through the self check out and got 16,000 on my $21.


----------



## scrappinginontario

I kept taking chocolate up to the self-scanners, scanning it then cancelling my transaction. Best way I could figure out to check the prices.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Just did the double Lindt deal again, plus two 4L milk for 2000, plus I was supposed to get 10,000 for a $30 spend, which I didnt get. Sent in my missing points request. Not a bad haul for $30 = 28,465

Now, since we have pickle-palooza on air miles, can we call this one The Lindt Loophole? Lol


----------



## tinkerone

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> Just did the double Lindt deal again, plus two 4L milk for 2000, plus I was supposed to get 10,000 for a $30 spend, which I didnt get. Sent in my missing points request. Not a bad haul for $30 = 28,465
> 
> Now, since we have pickle-palooza on air miles, can we call this one The Lindt Loophole? Lol


I have a 10,000 for $30 but it is for tomorrow.


----------



## marchingstar

tinkerone said:


> I have a 10,000 for $30 but it is for tomorrow.



Me too, and I think I'll probably try the lindt special tomorrow to see what happens. I hope I get as lucky as @ilovetotravel1977 ...almost a 100% return is incredible!


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Mine is loaded for today and ends tomorrow


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

I wonder if it didnt go through because I earned a better deal with the chocolates at 16,000? It shouldn’t has as that is a product offer not total store spend offer.


----------



## Silvermist999

I’m going to try again tomorrow for the chocolate, wonder if my app offer of get 10,000 pts for every $30 will stack with it!


----------



## Disney Addicted

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> Just did the double Lindt deal again, plus two 4L milk for 2000, plus I was supposed to get 10,000 for a $30 spend, which I didnt get. Sent in my missing points request. Not a bad haul for $30 = 28,465
> 
> Now, since we have pickle-palooza on air miles, can we call this one The Lindt Loophole? Lol





ilovetotravel1977 said:


> I wonder if it didnt go through because I earned a better deal with the chocolates at 16,000? It shouldn’t has as that is a product offer not total store spend offer.



I think the issue is you had TWO Spend threshold offers.  I have been told by a Manager at Shoppers that you cannot stack Spend threshold offers.  Their system will automatically choose (supposidly the better one) one for you.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

But it was on products, not just overall. I am going to try and fight that one.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Hopefully I get a message back tomorrow so I can let you all know the outcome of the “stack”


----------



## Silvermist999

Just got an email with this offer for tomorrow only.  Good selection of gift cards.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Just another thought. If they were going to give me the best points deal, wouldnt I have earned more: 8000 + 10,000 + 2000


----------



## Disney Addicted

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> But it was on products, not just overall. I am going to try and fight that one.



Good luck and let us know.  Any time I have tried to stack two "Get X amount of points when you spend $X amount of money" offers at Shoppers Drug Mart, they haven't stacked.  I can stack one of those offers and any item/product that says bonus X amount of points when I buy this item however.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

But thats just it. It was 8000 points for $20 worth of product.  We shall see!


----------



## MermaidLagoonResident

received an email last night back from customer support asking for a photo of the offer. This is the first time I've had that happen, any other time I've had missing point they've just auto loaded them on. guess 8,000 is too many points for it to be quick and easy.

Now the question becomes to I make a trip to a different shoppers for more Lindt…


----------



## tinkerone

MermaidLagoonResident said:


> received an email last night back from customer support asking for a photo of the offer. This is the first time I've had that happen, any other time I've had missing point they've just auto loaded them on. guess 8,000 is too many points for it to be quick and easy.
> 
> Now the question becomes to I make a trip to a different shoppers for more Lindt…


I've had this twice.  The amounts for both requests were 5000.  I have a thought that maybe that is the magic number where they start asking the hard questions, mainly because the always just post the amounts under that without asking for anything more.


----------



## tinkerone

It's Wednesday, time to save offers.


----------



## mort1331

Silvermist999 said:


> Just got an email with this offer for tomorrow only.  Good selection of gift cards.
> 
> View attachment 455025


Too bad i dont see Disnsy cards on there. I would clean out out local store


----------



## Disney Addicted

A friend, who lives out in Whitby, went to a Shoppers today to do the Lindt offer.  He brought a Lindt box of chocolates that cost over $20 (I think he said $26) to the cash register but the Cashier was showing him NO points were being added.  She told him there was no such offer.   I happened to be at my Shoppers when he texted me so I grabbed a flyer and sent him a photo of page 4 showing the Lindt offer. He was already home and had declined the purchase by the time he texted me.

He's going to try a different Shoppers later today. I wonder if it's only on certain items. I bought the 150g bags and a Lindt teddy bear. I have read some people purchased the Lindt advent calendars. Has anyone bought any other Lindt product and received the points?

EDITED:  I had the Every $30 gets 10,000 offer today.  I spent $60.67 pre-tax and ended up with 22,800 points.  I earned an extra 1,200 on bread, 500 on bacon, and 200 on apple cider vinegar.


----------



## Disney Addicted

Ohh hey, there's a Shoppers contest going on I don't think I read about here.  I only noticed an information sheet taped to the Cashier's table this morning while paying.

Holiday Wish & Win - text WIN to 736-898 for a chance to WIN 1 of 21 prizes.  It's the same text number that sends me offers.  Unfortunately not open to Quebec.  Started Nov 10 and ends Dec 16th.  Prizes every week.  It's a weekly entry contest.  Unfortunately Week 1 and 2 have ended.  We are currently on Week 3 which ends on Dec 2nd and the draw will be held the same day.  Here's the link:

https://www1.shoppersdrugmart.ca/en/pcoptimum/in-store-offers/mobiletext-wish-win
*rules:* http://www.3csms.mobi/shoppersholidaycontest/pdf/SDMHolidayWishWinrulesEnglish.pdf


----------



## Debbie

Reminder:


----------



## Disney Addicted

Another friend of mine just texted me.  She went today for the Lindt offer.  It DID stack with the 10,000 for every $30 spent - sort of.  The system gave her the 16,000 for the Lindt, 600 base rewards, but for the 10,000 for every $30 it only gave her 4,391 points.  So strange.  She's going to put a request in for the rest of the 10,000.

I just found out our euchre party is happening next week (usually it's later) so I may go back for 2 more rounds of Lindt chocolates.  One for the 50/50 draw and one for the organizers.  It depends on what offers I see in the flyers after I eat my lunch.


----------



## tlcdoula

I got an email back about my missing points too.  Funny because they added my missing milk points right away.  I have sent in a copy of the receipt as well as a screen shot of the points receipt on my app.  They only gave me 9411 points instead of 15,000  which seems weird are they prorating based on other offers we are redeeming.  I want my 5000 points dang it.  That is a churro!!


----------



## damo

Lindor offer is still working.  Just bought another $20 worth and got 16000.


----------



## marchingstar

Lindt offer worked out west!

still submitted a points request though. the offer of 10000 points for every 30$ didn’t work properly. i spend 60$ and only got 10000.


----------



## marchingstar

Disney Addicted said:


> Another friend of mine just texted me.  She went today for the Lindt offer.  It DID stack with the 10,000 for every $30 spent - sort of.  The system gave her the 16,000 for the Lindt, 600 base rewards, but for the 10,000 for every $30 it only gave her 4,391 points.  So strange.  She's going to put a request in for the rest of the 10,000.
> 
> I just found out our euchre party is happening next week (usually it's later) so I may go back for 2 more rounds of Lindt chocolates.  One for the 50/50 draw and one for the organizers.  It depends on what offers I see in the flyers after I eat my lunch.



Now that I’m looking at my receipt, maybe my points are doing the same thing as your friends. Hopefully they fix it...just because they made a Lindt loophole doesn’t mean they can take points elsewhere!


----------



## star72232

Really?  All my offers are no longer available as of 7pm?  The stores are still open!  I didn’t get to defer any to next week, and I can’t use the spend $30, get 10000 pets at Shoppers like I was considering doing this evening!


----------



## isabellea

Only got 8000 points for my Lindor today.


----------



## AngelDisney

isabellea said:


> Only got 8000 points for my Lindor today.


Now should I attempt this and trying to get 16000 pts? I am in Toronto.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

I'm glad others are having issues with the $30/10,000 offer.  Hopefully they will honour everyone's offer!


----------



## damo

AngelDisney said:


> Now should I attempt this and trying to get 16000 pts? I am in Toronto.



At 4:00, I was successful.  I purchased 5 packs of the little Lindor at $4.99/bag.


----------



## mort1331

Lindor is good till? shoppers?


----------



## damo

mort1331 said:


> Lindor is good till? shoppers?



Ends tomorrow, Nov. 28,  at Shoppers.


----------



## AngelDisney

damo said:


> At 4:00, I was successful.  I purchased 5 packs of the little Lindor at $4.99/bag.


I just went and bought a $23.99 box of Pralines chocolates. It’s not on sale but if I buy 3 bags of $6.99 Lindor and I know I am paying $2 more per bag at Shoppers. The Pralines would be about $16.99 if it’s on sale at Lindt outlet, so the difference is about the same. I got 16000 points. It’s a great deal! Thanks for encouraging me to go.

Updated:
I couldn’t resist and went back to buy two Advent Calendars for two ESL classes in school. I remember my land lady with whom my sister and I boarded when we first came to Canada bought us advent calendar so we could experience this western tradition for the first time. I am paying this forward.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

I just had to post this tonight I couldn't wait.

So I had a personal offer for spend 500.00 on beauty, skincare and anything beauty related and receive a bonus 110,000 points.  And of course in true pumpkin style....it was down to the wire.  I do get to complete it ...as it expired tonight!

I had done a quick shop yesterday picking up a few things...but was still short as I thought the scar reducing cream ( which was a little pricy ) didn't count.

So this morning, I ran out of my eye cream, and I looked at the one serum I use was almost empty.  So off to Shoppers I go 

I picked up both those items, a lip gloss and a primer and I was able to hit the last of my target.  I got my bonus 110,000 points...there was also a beauty bonus of 20x over 75.00 which was 33,060, plus my base points of 1740.  I scored 144,800 points tonight on that purchase.

Then I had to go buy some of those stupid size expensive batteries for our security fire detectors.  There was the offer of 10,000 for each 30.00 spent...I tossed in one other item...and I scored another 10,525 points.

So my total purchase for tonight between the two was 162 and change...and I scored a total of 155,325!!!  That is probably a record I don't think I can break!!! 

Now it's time to cash some of those points in for some fun money cash!


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

For those who's 10,000 points didn't post, have no fear!  I just got mine this morning


----------



## tinkerone

There's a Black Friday offer for Loblaws on Rakuten and Lotto gift cards.  Spend $50, get 12000 pc points.  My BIL only ever wants lotto tickets for birthdays, Christmas, so I pick up the lotto gc's for him.  Was going to buy at Shell and get 20 AM's for each gc but now that seems laughable when I can get 12000 points.  $2 verses $12.  What should I do  

ETA-Must use the PC Mastercard for this offer.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Doesn't Loblaws / Superstore do a redemption event in December?  50,000 points is worth 55,000; 100,000 is worth 115,000, etc?


----------



## Spotthecat

Ok so this weekend is a MASSIVE redemption event, I'm hearing redeem 250,000 points, get 400$ worth of merchandise at Shoppers (higher than the normal redemption event). I've been hitting various Shoppers trying to find recent Switch games without any luck, so last night DH is out and about and finds 4 of the games we were looking for. Told him to buy them right then and there, no waiting until Saturday or they'd be gone. Yeah, I missed out on getting those free extra points towards my purchase (DH went a bit overboard on other stuff, wiped out my points, lol), but free is still free, and I didn't have to shell out 80$ for each of those games, so a win!

But I seriously miss the extra counters with the electronics and the games now that they have implemented 3-4 self-serve kiosks in every Shoppers.


----------



## marchingstar

Spotthecat said:


> Ok so this weekend is a MASSIVE redemption event, I'm hearing redeem 250,000 points, get 400$ worth of merchandise at Shoppers (higher than the normal redemption event). I've been hitting various Shoppers trying to find recent Switch games without any luck, so last night DH is out and about and finds 4 of the games we were looking for. Told him to buy them right then and there, no waiting until Saturday or they'd be gone. Yeah, I missed out on getting those free extra points towards my purchase (DH went a bit overboard on other stuff, wiped out my points, lol), but free is still free, and I didn't have to shell out 80$ for each of those games, so a win!
> 
> But I seriously miss the extra counters with the electronics and the games now that they have implemented 3-4 self-serve kiosks in every Shoppers.



my flyer preview says the bonus breakdown is:

100$ off with 70,000
200$ off with 130,000
400$ off with 250,000

on the one hand I’m bummed I don’t have 250K points kicking around, because that’s a *huge* return. But the lower levels are great returns too, so I’ll definitely take advantage and get another disney gift card.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*You're right @Spotthecat !The Shopper's flyer is showing HUGE redemption offer this weekend*


----------



## scrappinginontario

Spotthecat said:


> Ok so this weekend is a MASSIVE redemption event, I'm hearing redeem 250,000 points, get 400$ worth of merchandise at Shoppers (higher than the normal redemption event). I've been hitting various Shoppers trying to find recent Switch games without any luck, so last night DH is out and about and finds 4 of the games we were looking for. Told him to buy them right then and there, no waiting until Saturday or they'd be gone. Yeah, I missed out on getting those free extra points towards my purchase (DH went a bit overboard on other stuff, wiped out my points, lol), but free is still free, and I didn't have to shell out 80$ for each of those games, so a win!
> 
> But I seriously miss the extra counters with the electronics and the games now that they have implemented 3-4 self-serve kiosks in every Shoppers.


I'd be tempted to take them back Saturday, return them then rebuy them at the reduced point price.  It's worth a try!

We were at Superstore last night and I thought I was getting the 'spend $15 on Kellog's products, earn 7,500 points' but the points didn't show up.  Checked my receipt and realized I'd accidentally grabbed 1 General Mills cereal so total didn't reach $15.  Went to Customer Service immediately while my DD ran back and picked up another Kellog's cereal.  She returned all my original Kellog's products plus the GM one then I repurchased it right there swapping it out for the correct cereal and earned the 7.500.  

It might be worth a try to see if you can do the same with those games as that's a substantial savings of points (like $150 worth if my math is right) for the exact same purchase!!  I'd be trying if it were me.


----------



## Iralyn

Got the 16000 points for $20 worth of Lindt products on my way home from school work tonight.   Thanks all!


----------



## marchingstar

Stopped for another round of chocolate this afternoon and got another 16,000 points. 

There are going to be chocolate dishes all over my house for christmas snacking!


----------



## Debbie

When I went to Shoppers on Tuesday, I had no luck getting any Advent calendars....all sold out. Today, I popped into my usual SDM (bigger) and picked up the Advent calendars, and a couple of Lindt elf packages. Got 16001 (?Why 1?) PC points, along with my regular and milk points PC points for a total of 18866.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

I think I am going to buy some Christmas cello bags and divvy up all of the chocolates so everyone gets a mixture of each flavour.  Now that DD11 doesn't believe is Santa, my life has just become a lot easier at Christmas


----------



## MermaidLagoonResident

marchingstar said:


> my flyer preview says the bonus breakdown is:
> 
> 100$ off with 70,000
> 200$ off with 130,000
> 400$ off with 250,000
> 
> on the one hand I’m bummed I don’t have 250K points kicking around, because that’s a *huge* return. But the lower levels are great returns too, so I’ll definitely take advantage and get another disney gift card.



Oh wow! I am at 230,000 points currently. So close but still so far from that $400 for 250,000 level. The real question would be if there are enough things we need to hit that $400 spend threshold though. $200 is much more manageable.


----------



## marchingstar

i stopped in before work this morning and put my points towards a switch lite. yay for the bonus redemption event!


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Or a big ticket item.,,,like a video game or some techy gadget.  If the hubby wasn't so picky about what type of smart tv he wants...I would maybe...just MAYBE use all my points to get him a smart tv!



MermaidLagoonResident said:


> Oh wow! I am at 230,000 points currently. So close but still so far from that $400 for 250,000 level. The real question would be if there are enough things we need to hit that $400 spend threshold though. $200 is much more manageable



Last year...we purchased our boys the Nintendo switch and a couple of games, and some extra accessories...and we only spent 40.00 out of our pocket.  We cleared out most of the points...but I really didn't want to have to spend X amount of dollars on another gaming system.      So everyone won on that purchase!


----------



## tinkerone

Double post, sorry.


----------



## tlcdoula

I got my missing points from the lindt deal.  They emailed me this morning and have put my 5559 points onto my account.  I hope everyone else gets theirs done soon.  Seem almost like they hope we won't notice that we are missing some.   Forget that noise!! we are saving for Disney they should know better than to mess with us planners hahahaha


----------



## tinkerone

I posted this on the wrong thread earlier.  Guess that's what I get for having so many threads I follow.....

Bought the Lotto gift cards this morning.  What I didn't realize is that you get 10,000 points for a $50 spend for the rest of the week.  That's what showed when I bought them so I had to go to customer service to get the other 2000 points.  They were not aware of the offer but gave me the points anyways.  
Bought $200 in Lotto, got 48,000 points.  BIL will get $100 for xmas, DH will get $50 (he buys one lotto ticket a week so that will last) and the other $50 will purchase scratch tickets that are gifts for others.  This, for us, was a really good buy.


----------



## MermaidLagoonResident

marchingstar said:


> i stopped in before work this morning and put my points towards a switch lite. yay for the bonus redemption event!





Pumpkin1172 said:


> Or a big ticket item.,,,like a video game or some techy gadget.  If the hubby wasn't so picky about what type of smart tv he wants...I would maybe...just MAYBE use all my points to get him a smart tv!
> 
> 
> 
> Last year...we purchased our boys the Nintendo switch and a couple of games, and some extra accessories...and we only spent 40.00 out of our pocket.  We cleared out most of the points...but I really didn't want to have to spend X amount of dollars on another gaming system.      So everyone won on that purchase!




I am thinking I'll purchase myself a curling iron, the one I currently have was passed onto me from a friend but it has the clip design to it rather then just a barrel and I dont find myself using it because of that.

Tried asking the husband if he wanted a new electric shaver but he wasnt interested. He has a switch as well so maybe I can find a game in store he's interested. I am going to go in store tomorrow and see what I can stock up on with the "extra" $70 to reach the $200 mark


----------



## AngelDisney

tinkerone said:


> I posted this on the wrong thread earlier.  Guess that's what I get for having so many threads I follow.....
> 
> Bought the Lotto gift cards this morning.  What I didn't realize is that you get 10,000 points for a $50 spend for the rest of the week.  That's what showed when I bought them so I had to go to customer service to get the other 2000 points.  They were not aware of the offer but gave me the points anyways.
> Bought $200 in Lotto, got 48,000 points.  BIL will get $100 for xmas, DH will get $50 (he buys one lotto ticket a week so that will last) and the other $50 will purchase scratch tickets that are gifts for others.  This, for us, was a really good buy.


I need 18000 points to get to 130000 for the redemption event. Online purchase takes longer to post points so I am thinking of getting the OLG gift cards. What are the participating lottery retailers if they can’t be used at Shoppers, Loblaws, Shell and Petro Canada? The convenience stores? What about the retailers in the malls? TIA!


----------



## juniorbugman

AngelDisney said:


> I need 18000 points to get to 130000 for the redemption event. Online purchase takes longer to post points so I am thinking of getting the OLG gift cards. What are the participating lottery retailers if they can’t be used at Shoppers, Loblaws, Shell and Petro Canada? The convenience stores? What about the retailers in the malls? TIA!


I have used mine at a Smoke/convenience store in the Pickering Town Centre with no problems.  Also used it at a little convenience store.  Not even sure if I haven't used mine at a Sobey's store.
Edited to add it doesn't say on the website that they can't be used at Loblaws.
From website.
""All lottery gift cards can only be redeemed at more than 8,400 participating lottery retailers. Note that lottery gift cards cannot be redeemed at Shoppers Drug Mart, Shell and Petro Canada. ""


----------



## AngelDisney

juniorbugman said:


> I have used mine at a Smoke/convenience store in the Pickering Town Centre with no problems.  Also used it at a little convenience store.  Not even sure if I haven't used mine at a Sobey's store.
> Edited to add it doesn't say on the website that they can't be used at Loblaws.
> From website.
> ""All lottery gift cards can only be redeemed at more than 8,400 participating lottery retailers. Note that lottery gift cards cannot be redeemed at Shoppers Drug Mart, Shell and Petro Canada. ""


I thought someone bought one for a Loblaws gift card deal and said it couldn’t be used there a while ago. But yes, the website doesn’t mention Loblaws.


----------



## tinkerone

AngelDisney said:


> I need 18000 points to get to 130000 for the redemption event. Online purchase takes longer to post points so I am thinking of getting the OLG gift cards. What are the participating lottery retailers if they can’t be used at Shoppers, Loblaws, Shell and Petro Canada? The convenience stores? What about the retailers in the malls? TIA!


I JUST used mine to buy one of those scratch gift packs for a gift and I did this at our corner Circle K store.  I know I have used the gift cards before at Shell so not sure why they say you can't.  Don't know about Loblaws or Shoppers but I would think any place that sells OLG should take them.  They just scan them on the OLG machine.  Makes no sense that they wouldn't. 
This is from the OLG website.....
*6. WHERE CAN LOTTERY GIFT CARDS BE REDEEMED?*

Lottery gift cards can be redeemed at any lottery retailer. They can not be used to purchase lottery products on PlayOLG.ca. 

https://lottery.olg.ca/en-ca/help/gift-cards
BTW--I see that Shoppers is offering the same deal, its in their flyer.


----------



## tinkerone

Went to Shoppers this morning and used 130,000 for $200.  I'm very happy.  Purchased a Goggle Hub and a Amazon Firestick.  Had to go to two Shoppers but I got them.  
Now, off to set up my Firestick!  Happy hunting all.


----------



## rxbeth

Yesterday I went to shoppers and purchased a Nintendo switch for 250,000 points. Bought a $400 Disney gift card so that I can pretend the gift card was free for only the equipment of 250,000 points. Score!


----------



## juniorbugman

AngelDisney said:


> I thought someone bought one for a Loblaws gift card deal and said it couldn’t be used there a while ago. But yes, the website doesn’t mention Loblaws.


I once bought one at Shell for a promotion and tried to use it there and found out it couldn't be used there.


----------



## AngelDisney

I bought 2 $25 OLG gcs but the points don’t show on the receipt. Should I chase?


----------



## AngelDisney

tinkerone said:


> I posted this on the wrong thread earlier.  Guess that's what I get for having so many threads I follow.....
> 
> Bought the Lotto gift cards this morning.  What I didn't realize is that you get 10,000 points for a $50 spend for the rest of the week.  That's what showed when I bought them so I had to go to customer service to get the other 2000 points.  They were not aware of the offer but gave me the points anyways.
> Bought $200 in Lotto, got 48,000 points.  BIL will get $100 for xmas, DH will get $50 (he buys one lotto ticket a week so that will last) and the other $50 will purchase scratch tickets that are gifts for others.  This, for us, was a really good buy.


My 10000 points don’t post. They told me I had to wait till Dec. 27.


----------



## tinkerone

AngelDisney said:


> I bought 2 $25 OLG gcs but the points don’t show on the receipt. Should I chase?


My niece tried to purchase 2 $25 cards and was told the deal would only apply to $50 cards, that she could not break it up.  She had get a refund and go back and get a $50 one.  
Having said that, I would certainly put in for missing points.  It's really not all that clear in the ad.  You have nothing to lose and 10,000 points to gain.


----------



## tinkerone

AngelDisney said:


> My 10000 points don’t post. They told me I had to wait till Dec. 27.


No, send in a missing points request now.  My points showed on my receipt right away.  Are you sure your Optimum card was scanned?  I only asked because once my niece purchased the $50 one her points didn't show either and she questioned it.  The cashier said they would show later.  She argued that and it's when they realized that the cashier didn't scan her Optimum card.  There should be no waiting on this one.


----------



## AngelDisney

tinkerone said:


> My niece tried to purchase 2 $25 cards and was told the deal would only apply to $50 cards, that she could not break it up.  She had get a refund and go back and get a $50 one.
> Having said that, I would certainly put in for missing points.  It's really not all that clear in the ad.  You have nothing to lose and 10,000 points to gain.


There are only $25 ones available. And I was told there’s no refund. I just send in an inquiry. The promote says every $50 and doesn’t say just $50 gift cards. Very unclear.

Edited:
I read the flyer again. It does say a $50 gift card. Oh well, the cashier asked the supervisor who didn’t catch that when I asked about the missing points and told me it would post by Dec. 27. I will be more careful next time.


----------



## AngelDisney

tinkerone said:


> No, send in a missing points request now.  My points showed on my receipt right away.  Are you sure your Optimum card was scanned?  I only asked because once my niece purchased the $50 one her points didn't show either and she questioned it.  The cashier said they would show later.  She argued that and it's when they realized that the cashier didn't scan her Optimum card.  There should be no waiting on this one.



It was scanned and it shows the transaction in the App with no point. Then I was so occupied with this, I screwed up my Rexall shop. I forgot the $5 survey coupon and bought more than the Lindt sales limit. So paying $3 more on three boxes that are on top of the 4. What a bad hunting day for me!


----------



## mort1331

We were not fully looking for a tv, but was at Superstore and they had the tvs there. Was looking at them and someone asked an employee close by if they would price match Leons. They said yes. I know they price match groceries, never thought they would match non-groceries. So picked up a cheap 55sharp for 299, no tax day and points.


----------



## marchingstar

hmm...i heard back about my missing points. as a reminder: spent 60$, including 20$ on lindt. i got the 16,000 for the chocolate, but only 10,000 for the 10K/every 30$ spent. 

the email back says that i got the right total, even though it looks like it was distributed incorrectly on the receipt. i’m not sure if i should try to keep pushing...we all know that the 16K for chocolate is a mistake that worked for most of us all week. but i’ve also never had luck pushing back once they say no.


----------



## AngelDisney

Luckily my online back up order is shipped today so I now have over 130000 points for the redemption event. I want to buy the Dyson hairdryer. Do I get 20X points for the $300 I paid on top of the points? TIA!


----------



## marchingstar

AngelDisney said:


> Luckily my online back up order is shipped today so I now have over 130000 points for the redemption event. I want to buy the Dyson hairdryer. Do I get 20X points for the $300 I paid on top of the points? TIA!



I think you should, but it’s only a guess. Let us know how it goes!


----------



## AngelDisney

marchingstar said:


> I think you should, but it’s only a guess. Let us know how it goes!


Yes, I got 20X points on the balance of $299.99. It’s a bit less than 90000 points.


----------



## tlcdoula

I know when you purchase gift cards they do not earn points for them, but is it the same for an XBOX live subscription card?   Trying to get my xmas shopping done before the end of the week so I can stop stressing out. *HAHAHA totally will not happen but I can dream***


----------



## tinkerone

So, I can tell everyone that the Lotto gift card _*did*_ work at Shell.  DH just went in and used it.  I'm wondering if the Shell's that didn't take them before just didn't know how to key them in.  As I posted earlier, according to the OLG website, any place that sells lotto tickets can use them.  
Hope this helps.


----------



## tinkerone

Wednesday so save those offers!


----------



## wdwgirl1

Hi All- quick question.  Am I able to purchase gift cards using my PC points?


----------



## tlcdoula

wdwgirl1 said:


> Hi All- quick question.  Am I able to purchase gift cards using my PC points?


Not directly.   What I try to do when I want to purchase my disney gift cards is do a grocery shop and purchase the same amount in gift cards that I have points for.  I then ask to use the points towards my order and technically pay for my gift cards out of pocket.    

Last time I went shopping at superstore I had $180 worth of groceries so I picked up $150 worth of disney gift cards, put 150,000 points towards my order and paid the $180.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

That's exactly the way to do it!!!!  Your just moving your money around to spend on what you want....robbing Peter to pay Paul as they say.  Isn't it great to do that!!!!


----------



## tlcdoula

Pumpkin1172 said:


> That's exactly the way to do it!!!!  Your just moving your money around to spend on what you want....robbing Peter to pay Paul as they say.  Isn't it great to do that!!!!


Yup works for me.. Makes me feel like my Disneyland park pass is free haha... hubby laughs because he says you know you bought stuff to get those points right.  Sure do but we need those things anyways so it is just a bonus hahha... 

That reminds me I should do a shop again this weekend in store to get a few more gift cards and actually purchase one of the Canadian hopper passes.


----------



## Disney Addicted

Yay!  I'm now glad Chapters gift cards thru airmilesshop wouldnt work for me.  Tomorrow my APP says Spend $100 in Happy gift cards at Loblaws get 15,000 points!  All the cards I need are good to spend at Indigo/Chapters.  Perfect!


----------



## Pumpkin1172

tlcdoula said:


> hubby laughs because he says you know you bought stuff to get those points right. Sure do but we need those things anyways so it is just a bonus hahha...



Mine does too.  But when I can pull out my pc point envelope of cash to help pay for Disney or Universal...he will be amazed.  Just because I plan my shopping for items from Shopper's on bonus days...I'm buying those items anyways...so why not get a bonus for buying them there


----------



## tlcdoula

Disney Addicted said:


> Yay!  I'm now glad Chapters gift cards thru airmilesshop wouldnt work for me.  Tomorrow my APP says Spend $100 in Happy gift cards at Loblaws get 15,000 points!  All the cards I need are good to spend at Indigo/Chapters.  Perfect!



I just seen this too... It looks like Staples is on the list of those cards as well.  I am going to grab some for work to use towards postage stamps... It says per $100 so I hope I am safe to assume that means I can get multiple cards because this might be how I can rack up some points.


----------



## scrappinginontario

tlcdoula said:


> I just seen this too... It looks like Staples is on the list of those cards as well.  I am going to grab some for work to use towards postage stamps... It says per $100 so I hope I am safe to assume that means I can get multiple cards because this might be how I can rack up some points.


Yes, you can get multiple cards that add up to $100 (or more) to get the points.

Last week I purchased 2 packages of the 4/$15 Dining cards and received 15,000 points.


----------



## scrappinginontario

On a side note, does anyone else chuckle (or think in your head, 'not a chance!!') when a sales person tries to sway you over to their CC because they say you'll get more points?

I know Christmas is busy with extra spending but I will admit to being shocked (even though I've had a PC points card for over 20 years) when I looked just now and saw I'd earned over 190,000 in just the past 45 days!!!  I'm not aware of any type of loyalty card that can touch PC Optimum, especially if you use it to it's fullest potential!!


----------



## marchingstar

scrappinginontario said:


> On a side note, does anyone else chuckle (or think in your head, 'not a chance!!') when a sales person tries to sway you over to their CC because they say you'll get more points?
> 
> I know Christmas is busy with extra spending but I will admit to being shocked (even though I've had a PC points card for over 20 years) when I looked just now and saw I'd earned over 190,000 in just the past 45 days!!!  I'm not aware of any type of loyalty card that can touch PC Optimum, especially if you use it to it's fullest potential!!



I have been feeling some extra PC points love lately too. Yesterday I took all the available air miles coupons to rexall. The employees didn’t want to scan them all, and made me feel almost cheap for using the system well. And the return % was decent, but close to on par with what I earn at shoppers. It made me feel special appreciation for this program.


----------



## tlcdoula

scrappinginontario said:


> On a side note, does anyone else chuckle (or think in your head, 'not a chance!!') when a sales person tries to sway you over to their CC because they say you'll get more points?
> 
> I know Christmas is busy with extra spending but I will admit to being shocked (even though I've had a PC points card for over 20 years) when I looked just now and saw I'd earned over 190,000 in just the past 45 days!!!  I'm not aware of any type of loyalty card that can touch PC Optimum, especially if you use it to it's fullest potential!!



That is amazing...  I just looked at mine and it says I have earned 175,000 with shoppers 71,000 with grocery so superstore and a few with gas  WOW....  I use my west jet card for all my purchases so I can use that towards our flights.  

I seen something about having a 20X offer in the flyer for shoppers you have to activate it for one time use I guess, I couldn't zoom in enough to see the small print.  I am going to try to use that to get the rest of my stockings done....  and they had another lindt offer lol


----------



## scrappinginontario

tlcdoula said:


> and they had another lindt offer lol


  Uh oh!  Hope it's not another 16,000 points one or I might need to see if I can use my points to purchase a WW member ship in January!!


----------



## tlcdoula

scrappinginontario said:


> Uh oh!  Hope it's not another 16,000 points one or I might need to see if I can use my points to purchase a WW member ship in January!!


Well it says spend $20 get 8000 points someone needs to try it out haha... valid Dec 9-13th.    I know I broke into a bag of ours.. ugh darn the 20X offer is only valid till sunday sneeky buggers!!!


----------



## scrappinginontario

Looking for advice so that I can plan accordingly.

1.  There is an offer in the flyer that says from Fri, Dec 6 - Sun, Dec 8 earn 20x points.  It then asks you to see the back page for details but I'm looking at the flyer online and cannot see if/where the back page is.  Is there a minimum spend for this 20x offer?

2.  If I choose items between Fri and Sun that are e.g. Buy 2 get 3000 points, does this mean if I buy 2 during the promotion that I would actually earn 60,000 points?  

That really doesn't make sense but is that what the offer is saying?  I'm confused, can you tell?  Thanks for any help you can offer and, if anyone happens to have the paper flyer in hand, is there a better explanation on the back page about the 20x point offer?


----------



## Silvermist999

tlcdoula said:


> I just seen this too... It looks like Staples is on the list of those cards as well.  I am going to grab some for work to use towards postage stamps... It says per $100 so I hope I am safe to assume that means I can get multiple cards because this might be how I can rack up some points.



Where do you see the staples gift card offer? I’m thinking this would be great to pick up $100 staples and turn around and use it for the staples shop the block.


----------



## tlcdoula

Silvermist999 said:


> Where do you see the staples gift card offer? I’m thinking this would be great to pick up $100 staples and turn around and use it for the staples shop the block.



I seen an offer on my app for superstore says "For every $100 spent on Happy Brand Gift Cards earn 15,000 points"   I of course haven't seen these gift cards before so checked out their site and there are different gift cards that are good for a multiple stores.  There is one called Happy Thanks that includes Boston Pizza, Footlocker, Hudson's bay, Indigo, Sports Check, Staples.  It looks like you can get them in different denominations so I am assuming as long as they add up to $100 total you will be fine to get your 15,000 points. 

One thing I am not sure of is that a one time offer?  or can I purchase with two transactions because I want to get some and put them through on my work credit card and some for myself to buy xmas gifts with.


----------



## tinkerone

scrappinginontario said:


> Looking for advice so that I can plan accordingly.
> 
> 1.  There is an offer in the flyer that says from Fri, Dec 6 - Sun, Dec 8 earn 20x points.  It then asks you to see the back page for details but I'm looking at the flyer online and cannot see if/where the back page is.  Is there a minimum spend for this 20x offer?
> 
> 2.  If I choose items between Fri and Sun that are e.g. Buy 2 get 3000 points, does this mean if I buy 2 during the promotion that I would actually earn 60,000 points?
> 
> That really doesn't make sense but is that what the offer is saying?  I'm confused, can you tell?  Thanks for any help you can offer and, if anyone happens to have the paper flyer in hand, is there a better explanation on the back page about the 20x point offer?


Looks like this one is 20X's with a min. $100 purchase.  As far as the points go, you only get 20 X's on base points, not bonus points.  So, in your equation, you would not get extra points on your buy 2 get 3000 points products but you would get the bonus points on the dollar value of those two items.


----------



## scrappinginontario

tinkerone said:


> Looks like this one is 20X's with a min. $100 purchase.  As far as the points go, you only get 20 X's on base points, not bonus points.  So, in your equation, you would not get extra points on your buy 2 get 3000 points products but you would get the bonus points on the dollar value of those two items.



Thanks!  I appreciate your help.  Makes sense!


----------



## Silvermist999

tlcdoula said:


> I seen an offer on my app for superstore says "For every $100 spent on Happy Brand Gift Cards earn 15,000 points"   I of course haven't seen these gift cards before so checked out their site and there are different gift cards that are good for a multiple stores.  There is one called Happy Thanks that includes Boston Pizza, Footlocker, Hudson's bay, Indigo, Sports Check, Staples.  It looks like you can get them in different denominations so I am assuming as long as they add up to $100 total you will be fine to get your 15,000 points.
> 
> One thing I am not sure of is that a one time offer?  or can I purchase with two transactions because I want to get some and put them through on my work credit card and some for myself to buy xmas gifts with.



Ohhhh you are brilliant! I only saw the three options on my app but I’m pretty sure I’ve seen the “happy thanks” one before in store. I’m definitely getting that one.  

I can’t tell either whether it is one time use only.   Could you charge them all on your personal credit card first then get reimbursed at work later? I would do that just to make sure to get all those pts.


----------



## scrappinginontario

I was at our Superstore tonight and they had about 8 or 9 different options of Happy Cards.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Head's up about the Happy Cards if you're buying one with the plans to use it to shop online -- not all of the stores will let you USE it online!*


----------



## Days In the Sun

My Happy offer is only for No Frills so I checked their cards yesterday, only 4 available, Him, Her, Kid and Teen. Quite disappointed.


----------



## Silvermist999

Days In the Sun said:


> My Happy offer is only for No Frills so I checked their cards yesterday, only 4 available, Him, Her, Kid and Teen. Quite disappointed.



I wish I had gone to check out my store last night too. I am working from home today and was planning to go out during lunch to buy them. But the roads are so bad here, they won’t salt or clear until the snow stops and the snow keeps coming down (was it even supposed to snow).  Hate to do the drive and come back empty handed.


----------



## scrappinginontario

Days In the Sun said:


> My Happy offer is only for No Frills so I checked their cards yesterday, only 4 available, Him, Her, Kid and Teen. Quite disappointed.


Awe, that is disappointing.  



Silvermist999 said:


> I wish I had gone to check out my store last night too. I am working from home today and was planning to go out during lunch to buy them. But the roads are so bad here, they won’t salt or clear until the snow stops and the snow keeps coming down (was it even supposed to snow).  Hate to do the drive and come back empty handed.



I just checked and mine is good only at Superstore and is good for today and tomorrow.

It's interesting how they have similar offers but they're individualized.  I have a Superstore and No Frills about equal distance from my home but do most of our shopping at Superstore.  Wonder if that's possibly why it's different?


----------



## Disney Addicted

Mine is only good at Loblaws for today and tomorrow.  I'll go there later today, shortly after 4 pm.


----------



## tlcdoula

Silvermist999 said:


> I wish I had gone to check out my store last night too. I am working from home today and was planning to go out during lunch to buy them. But the roads are so bad here, they won’t salt or clear until the snow stops and the snow keeps coming down (was it even supposed to snow).  Hate to do the drive and come back empty handed.


I would try to give them a call and see if they have the one you want.  Not worth risking a drive for nothing... 

I can't decide if I should try to finish my stockings at shoppers with the 20X deal for $100 min order or not.  Maybe the Tuesday offer they send by text will be a 20X for less money and I can use some lindt towards it!!   Oh this drives me crazy lol


----------



## marchingstar

tlcdoula said:


> I would try to give them a call and see if they have the one you want.  Not worth risking a drive for nothing...
> 
> I can't decide if I should try to finish my stockings at shoppers with the 20X deal for $100 min order or not.  Maybe the Tuesday offer they send by text will be a 20X for less money and I can use some lindt towards it!!   Oh this drives me crazy lol



I pretty much always find that if one week’s offers aren’t perfect for me, the next will be. I would wait it out.


----------



## Silvermist999

Just returned from Superstore and picked up $200 worth of those Happy gift cards, 30,000 pts, so pretty “happy” about that They had the Thanks, Teen, Him, Her, Student and Dining ones in $25 and $50 denominations.  

The offer is not in my app any more.  So one time/transaction use only.


----------



## Silvermist999

tlcdoula said:


> I would try to give them a call and see if they have the one you want.  Not worth risking a drive for nothing...
> 
> I can't decide if I should try to finish my stockings at shoppers with the 20X deal for $100 min order or not.  Maybe the Tuesday offer they send by text will be a 20X for less money and I can use some lindt towards it!!   Oh this drives me crazy lol



I seem to do better with those Tuesday text offers, love when it’s a spend $25-40 threshold. I can’t seem to do the $100 ones, so easy if my kids were still in diapers, lol.


----------



## tlcdoula

Silvermist999 said:


> Just returned from Superstore and picked up $200 worth of those Happy gift cards, 30,000 pts, so pretty “happy” about that They had the Thanks, Teen, Him, Her, Student and Dining ones in $25 and $50 denominations.
> 
> The offer is not in my app any more.  So one time/transaction use only.


Thanks for reporting back!!!  I need to find the Thanks one they don't have them in our local store so I am going to try the next town over lol..


----------



## Days In the Sun

Days In the Sun said:


> My Happy offer is only for No Frills so I checked their cards yesterday, only 4 available, Him, Her, Kid and Teen. Quite disappointed.



I did the No Frills offer today, only had the 4 cards above in $50s and the Him and Her in $100s.  I was hoping for $25s for my nieces and nephews and wanted a few of the other cards.  Settled for 4 @ $50, teens and her cards.  30,000 points on the receipt and straight into the account.


----------



## Days In the Sun

marchingstar said:


> I pretty much always find that if one week’s offers aren’t perfect for me, the next will be. I would wait it out.



So agree, I'm hoping Shoppers will have something next week.  You never know!


----------



## Days In the Sun

scrappinginontario said:


> It's interesting how they have similar offers but they're individualized.  I have a Superstore and No Frills about equal distance from my home but do most of our shopping at Superstore.  Wonder if that's possibly why it's different?



I'm much closer to No Frills than Superstore and Zehrs which are the next closest.  I spend more at Shoppers than the other three put together but likely spend equal at No Frills and Superstore.


----------



## tinkerone

I bought $300 of the Happy GC's.  4 X $50 of the Happy Dining, 2 X $25 of the Happy Home and 2 X $25 of the Happy Kid.  I was pleased we could mix and match.  It's DIL's birthday in January and her choice is always Lone Star so nice to have this paid in advance and get that discount to boot.  

Now when I was cashing out the clerk told me she had been getting lots of them going through.  She told me one woman bought the Lotto gift cards and that they worked.  I asked her if maybe she was thinking of the last flyer but she said no, she had put them through today and that the person received the 15,000 points per $100.  Found that interesting but I wouldn't buy them just based on this because she really could have been confused, not something I would chance.


----------



## Disney Addicted

I bought mine this afternoon as well!  One $50 Happy Him (my uncle); five Happy Teen (daughter, son, nephew, 2 for my niece) and since I needed another $25 I bought the Happy to say thanks for ME!  LOL  I'll save this for a Boston Pizza treat for myself one cold cold winter day.

$200 and 30,000 points.


----------



## Iralyn

If your offer is for Superstore, they have a spend $250, get a free Google Home offer and I used my Happy Giftcards towards this.  Never realized before that one could use giftcards towards this minimum spend 'gift'.


----------



## mort1331

Iralyn said:


> If your offer is for Superstore, they have a spend $250, get a free Google Home offer and I used my Happy Giftcards towards this.  Never realized before that one could use giftcards towards this minimum spend 'gift'.


That happened to me today, and I didnt even want the thing. No one listening to me in my house. Took it anyway, give it away at christmas to someone else.


----------



## Silvermist999

You both lucked out! Normally gift cards are excluded from meeting the minimum for those free gifts.  At least at my Superstore they are...


----------



## Disney Addicted

Ohh, it could be the Happy gift cards worked because they have to enter the codes as if they are a prepaid CC, not a gift card.  I saw instructions to that when I purchased my Happy gift cards at Loblaws yesterday.


----------



## tinkerone

I have four google home mini in my home and a google hub in the kitchen.  Love them so much!  Getting them free would have been a bonus.......what am I saying, most were bought with PC points.


----------



## tlcdoula

I tried 2 different superstores near our house and they didn’t have the student happy gift cards  I did get $100 worth of ones I can use for Xmas but was disappointed not getting some for work. When I stopped at shoppers they had all of them   Oh well. I did get an offer on my app for 20,000 points for $60 in a couple days with a chance to get more points.  I’ll go do a shop and grab some Lindt for that deal too.


----------



## marchingstar

tlcdoula said:


> I tried 2 different superstores near our house and they didn’t have the student happy gift cards  I did get $100 worth of ones I can use for Xmas but was disappointed not getting some for work. When I stopped at shoppers they had all of them   Oh well. I did get an offer on my app for 20,000 points for $60 in a couple days with a chance to get more points.  I’ll go do a shop and grab some Lindt for that deal too.



Is the lindt deal still going!?


----------



## scrappinginontario

marchingstar said:


> Is the lindt deal still going!?


 Lindt is in the flyer again. Spend $20 get 8000.  Nobody has posted to say if they received 8000 or 16000 points with this week’s offer.


----------



## Disney Addicted

I swear I looked through the Shoppers flyer and I couldn't find the offer.  I just looked again and found it at the top of the last page.

I'm going to try it today at some point.  I was wishing I had bought more.


----------



## AngelDisney

Disney Addicted said:


> I swear I looked through the Shoppers flyer and I couldn't find the offer.  I just looked again and found it at the top of the last page.
> 
> I'm going to try it today at some point.  I was wishing I had bought more.


The offer starts on Monday.


----------



## Disney Addicted

lol - I was just coming back to amend my post.  Thanks Angel.


----------



## wdwmom3

Just read the 20,000 when you spend 60 plus chance to win more offer.  Unlike the other get x when you spend y offers, it doesn’t say good for almost everything.  So does this mean it may work on gift cards? I don’t have much I need to buy but I could use some gift cards.

NeverMind.  I looked again and this time it let me scroll down to see the restrictions.  No gift cards allowed .


----------



## tlcdoula

scrappinginontario said:


> Lindt is in the flyer again. Spend $20 get 8000.  Nobody has posted to say if they received 8000 or 16000 points with this week’s offer.


I wish it was for every $20 spent so we could combine them towards one of our other offer like a 20x or the 20,000 on $60.  

I am going to go through my gifts purchased so far and start wrapping so i l know what else I need before I go overboard on shoppers this week 

We decorated the tree last night tripped to stick to a full Disney theme with a couple of extras added in.  I’ll try to post a photo off  can figure out how.


----------



## marchingstar

tlcdoula said:


> I wish it was for every $20 spent so we could combine them towards one of our other offer like a 20x or the 20,000 on $60.
> 
> I am going to go through my gifts purchased so far and start wrapping so i l know what else I need before I go overboard on shoppers this week
> 
> We decorated the tree last night tripped to stick to a full Disney theme with a couple of extras added in.  I’ll try to post a photo off  can figure out how.   View attachment 457548



I love using mouse ears as a tree topper!! So cute!


----------



## AngelDisney

tlcdoula said:


> I wish it was for every $20 spent so we could combine them towards one of our other offer like a 20x or the 20,000 on $60.
> 
> I am going to go through my gifts purchased so far and start wrapping so i l know what else I need before I go overboard on shoppers this week
> 
> We decorated the tree last night tripped to stick to a full Disney theme with a couple of extras added in.  I’ll try to post a photo off  can figure out how.   View attachment 457548



I love your Mickey themed tree! Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## Disney Addicted

People.on RFD are reporting winning anywhere from $100-400 with today's Spend $60 get 20,000 and chance to win more back in points.  Has anyone here had luck?  I'll be there after my shift and will report back.


----------



## tinkerone

Disney Addicted said:


> People.on RFD are reporting winning anywhere from $100-400 with today's Spend $60 get 20,000 and chance to win more back in points.  Has anyone here had luck?  I'll be there after my shift and will report back.


I wasn't even aware of it.


----------



## scrappinginontario

Disney Addicted said:


> People.on RFD are reporting winning anywhere from $100-400 with today's Spend $60 get 20,000 and chance to win more back in points.  Has anyone here had luck?  I'll be there after my shift and will report back.


Will be watching for your report.


----------



## tlcdoula

Disney Addicted said:


> People.on RFD are reporting winning anywhere from $100-400 with today's Spend $60 get 20,000 and chance to win more back in points.  Has anyone here had luck?  I'll be there after my shift and will report back.


I sure hope I can get some extras!!! I will head to our store in a few hours when I get off work.  I am also going to grab $20 in Lindt.


----------



## Disney Addicted

I'm not impressed with the Shoppers I stopped at on my way home.  $65 pre-tax total rung in and then the cashier says the system has been glitching today and most people aren't getting awarded their 20,000 points with the $60 spend.  Contact PC Optimum for your points.  The offer is still showing on my APP more than 30 minutes later.  It clearly glitched and did not go through.  If it worked, the offer would have been removed by now.  I really really wanted to tell her to refund everything and go elsewhere but there was a long line and she was the only cashier.  15 items.. everything but one was something we needed and almost everything I bought was a good price.

EDITED:  If she had said that *before* I would have put everything back on the shelves; walked out and gone to a different location.  (sigh)


----------



## Disney Addicted

People on RDF are saying the promo got shut down.  A lot of people aren't even getting the 20,000 points for the past half hour to hour.


----------



## Days In the Sun

I went with my daughter this morning, both of us had the offer and she got 40,000 points ($40) back on $60.  My shop was going to take awhile, we had lots of errands and she hadn't had breakfast so I said I'd shorten the list and go back later.  At 4pm when I went back they were saying it was a glitch and everyone now will only get 20,000. They were also saying someone in their store earlier received 500,000 points.


----------



## tlcdoula

Days In the Sun said:


> I went with my daughter this morning, both of us had the offer and she got 40,000 points ($40) back on $60.  My shop was going to take awhile, we had lots of errands and she hadn't had breakfast so I said I'd shorten the list and go back later.  At 4pm when I went back they were saying it was a glitch and everyone now will only get 20,000. They were also saying someone in their store earlier received 500,000 points.


I knew I should have went earlier in the day booo... Oh well even 20,000 will help..


----------



## isabellea

Disney Addicted said:


> I'm not impressed with the Shoppers I stopped at on my way home.  $65 pre-tax total rung in and then the cashier says the system has been glitching today and most people aren't getting awarded their 20,000 points with the $60 spend.  Contact PC Optimum for your points.  The offer is still showing on my APP more than 30 minutes later.  It clearly glitched and did not go through.  If it worked, the offer would have been removed by now.  I really really wanted to tell her to refund everything and go elsewhere but there was a long line and she was the only cashier.  15 items.. everything but one was something we needed and almost everything I bought was a good price.
> 
> EDITED:  If she had said that *before* I would have put everything back on the shelves; walked out and gone to a different location.  (sigh)



Take a screen shot of the offer before it disappears tonight then send a claim. Once the system glitched at Maxi and nothing went thru. Luckily I had screenshots of everything because they tried to tell me it didn’t work because I had not loaded them on my card. I was able to send them by e-mail (replied to they denial of my claim) and they finally gave me my points.


----------



## pigletto

I just shopped and hadn’t looked at this thread today so didn’t even know they were having issues. I spent $68.31 after tax and got 22,345 points . That put me over $100 in points which I will use tomorrow. I have a bonus redemption offer for tomorrow for $75 off for every 50,000 I redeem. 
I plan to get all stocking stuffers done tomorrow and redeem the $100 for $150.


----------



## Disney Addicted

Now people are reporting the points they won are being clawed back.  People who spent their points already are going in the negative.


----------



## tlcdoula

I stopped on my way home and got my 20,000 points for the spend $60. I did my Lindt in a separate order because I had enough and want to use them for work so a separate receipt is better


----------



## Disney Addicted

The 20,000 points won't be clawed back.  I'm referring to those who "won" more than 20,000 points today.  Shoppers/PC randomly sent out a contest offer of Spend $60 get 20,000 points and a chance to win up to 1M points in the APP.  People were winning $100 to the highest reported was $850.  Now, hours later, Shoppers/PC has taken everyone's points back and left 30,000 as a "sorry for the inconvenience".


----------



## tlcdoula

Disney Addicted said:


> The 20,000 points won't be clawed back.  I'm referring to those who "won" more than 20,000 points today.  Shoppers/PC randomly sent out a contest offer of Spend $60 get 20,000 points and a chance to win up to 1M points in the APP.  People were winning $100 to the highest reported was $850.  Now, hours later, Shoppers/PC has taken everyone's points back and left 30,000 as a "sorry for the inconvenience".


That is horrible.


----------



## tinkerone

Disney Addicted said:


> The 20,000 points won't be clawed back.  I'm referring to those who "won" more than 20,000 points today.  Shoppers/PC randomly sent out a contest offer of Spend $60 get 20,000 points and a chance to win up to 1M points in the APP.  People were winning $100 to the highest reported was $850.  Now, hours later, Shoppers/PC has taken everyone's points back and left 30,000 as a "sorry for the inconvenience".


I will say that when I was first reading about this I thought there must be something wrong.  That many people can not be winning those amounts.  Doesn't make sense, the company would be taking a huge loss. Then when I was reading that the system went down, in my mind, I thought yup, they caught the glitch and shut it down.  
While it's going to be a nightmare public relations thing for Shoppers I'm not surprised they took back the points.  Was the 30,000 they left on top of the 20,000 earn for spending $60?  If so, that's not a bad deal.  $50 on a $60 spend.  I do feel sorry for those who had gone ahead and used the points.  That would be discouraging.


----------



## Days In the Sun

tinkerone said:


> I will say that when I was first reading about this I thought there must be something wrong.  That many people can not be winning those amounts.  Doesn't make sense, the company would be taking a huge loss. Then when I was reading that the system went down, in my mind, I thought yup, they caught the glitch and shut it down.
> While it's going to be a nightmare public relations thing for Shoppers I'm not surprised they took back the points.  Was the 30,000 they left on top of the 20,000 earn for spending $60?  If so, that's not a bad deal.  $50 on a $60 spend.  I do feel sorry for those who had gone ahead and used the points.  That would be discouraging.



As of this morning, my daughters 40,000 hasn't been clawed back, I don't think it will but who knows.  Those with very unreasonable wins were being reimbursed yesterday 10,000 points over the 20,000 so 30,000 points.  I think most that spent their points knew it was too good to be true and were using the points while they could.


----------



## scrappinginontario

Does anyone have a picture of what the promo said?  I didn't receive it so don't have a frame of reference.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

What is this offer/promo you guys are talking about?


----------



## tinkerone

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> What is this offer/promo you guys are talking about?





scrappinginontario said:


> Does anyone have a picture of what the promo said?  I didn't receive it so don't have a frame of reference.



I don't have a picture of the offer however it was an offer for spend $60 get 20,000 points.  You had to read further into it to see that there was also a mention of possibly getting more points as an added bonus, chance type thing.  I only read the first line of spend $60 and didn't read any farther simply because I knew I wouldn't spend $60.  I went back and re-read the offer once the talk of the extra points came about.
Now, as of today, I haven't received a text offer.  Anyone get it yet?  That comes out Tuesday doesn't it?


----------



## Pumpkin1172

I was soo busy over the weekend, I didn't even look at what the offers were this weekend.  

WOW...what a public relations nightmare this is going to be for them.  

Congratulations to all who were able to get in a get some of those promo points.  I just logged into my app to see what offers were on my app, it looks like the hubby did some xmas shopping and got 29,000 points on Saturday.  Guess that's why he wouldn't let me see all pending purchases on this cc when we paid bills on Sunday  .  

I saved a couple of offers for next week already.  Hopefully there is a good offer for redeeming points this weekend, then I can get some stocking stuffers done.


----------



## marchingstar

I took a screen shot of the offer, but I didn’t end up getting in to a store. 

Not the full terms and conditions, but here’s the info:

It sounds like a great contest, and it’s too bad they screwed it up and clawed back the big wins.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Yea I didn't get this.  I bet it was regional (ON)...


----------



## wdwmom3

In can’t believe they clawed them back.  It said you had a chance to win more.  And now because more people then they wanted to win more they are taking them back? There is something really wrong with that.


----------



## marchingstar

I’m out west. no idea how it was sent out!


----------



## scrappinginontario

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> Yea I didn't get this.  I bet it was regional (ON)...


 I'm in Ontario, shop at Shoppers regularly and did not receive this offer



marchingstar said:


> I took a screen shot of the offer, but I didn’t end up getting in to a store.
> 
> Not the full terms and conditions, but here’s the info:
> 
> It sounds like a great contest, and it’s too bad they screwed it up and clawed back the big wins.



Looking at your picture I can't believe they'll get away with clawing back points that customers were awarded.  If they messed up that's on them but if I had a receipt showing I'd been awarded 'x' number of points I'd be holding on to that and fighting for those points if they claw them back.  It's not the customer's fault that they messed up.  Yes, I can see them stopping offering anything more than the 20,000 as soon as they realized there was a problem but taking back points that guests had won is a different story!


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Sounds like something needs to be posted on social media and calling them out on the clawing back of the points...


----------



## wdwmom3

Just heard on the news that they will be reinstating the clawed back points.  I guess everyone winning large amounts of points was a technical glitch.  Now I’m mad I didn’t go and buy stuff I didn’t need right now lol. Oh well at least I got the Lindt glitch lol.


----------



## Days In the Sun

Now I'm not impressed.  What about all the people that did the contest in good faith later in the day when the max you could get was 20,000 because of the early "winners" or the system taken down?  

This will now likely cost us all in less and smaller promotions in the future.


----------



## tinkerone

I used my offer today of getting 40 percent of points used back.  Bought my son a Nest doorbell, redeemed 290,000 points and received back 116,000 points.  Pretty good deal I think.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*I just had an offer pop up that for Bonus Redemption -- use 50,000 points and get $75 or 100,000 to get $150 . Now what should i do with all my points? There's a nice big new Shoppers right downtown Toronto, think I'll check it out and see what i can get myself !!*


----------



## Donald - my hero

*I've been watching quietly in the background over this whole mess and decided to dig into the terms of the programme and they do have fine print that will in fact allow them to claw back points. Sucks that it's happened and how they chose to fix this will be interesting!

To the extent permitted by law, we accept no liability for any errors in the PC Optimum points balance displayed on any website, email, mobile app or other method. If any PC Optimum points are awarded to your Account in error, we reserve the right to deduct the number of PC Optimum points awarded in error at any time and without notice to you. We are not obligated to honour a request to redeem PC Optimum points added to an Account in error. *


----------



## wdwmom3

Donald - my hero said:


> *I've been watching quietly in the background over this whole mess and decided to dig into the terms of the programme and they do have fine print that will in fact allow them to claw back points. Sucks that it's happened and how they chose to fix this will be interesting!
> 
> To the extent permitted by law, we accept no liability for any errors in the PC Optimum points balance displayed on any website, email, mobile app or other method. If any PC Optimum points are awarded to your Account in error, we reserve the right to deduct the number of PC Optimum points awarded in error at any time and without notice to you. We are not obligated to honour a request to redeem PC Optimum points added to an Account in error. *



ok I think this would work for say if the wanted to claw back the points we got from the Lindt offer glitch.   But the promotion was that you could win additional points up to 1,000,000 points.  So they weren’t really given in error.  I think just more people won large amounts then they had planned on.


----------



## Donald - my hero

wdwmom3 said:


> ok I think this would work for say if the wanted to claw back the points we got from the Lindt offer glitch.   But the promotion was that you could win additional points up to 1,000,000 points.  So they weren’t really given in error.  I think just more people won large amounts then they had planned on.


*You're right, there's no question the points were connected to a promo they offered and they really do need to honour them but I'm sure they were trying to fall back on the fine print i quoted! I'm interested to see how they deal with the fall-out, it's a customer loyalty nightmare -- the people who won large amounts and then had them clawed back will be fuming!!!*


----------



## tinkerone

RCCL had a similar situation recently.  Their drink packages were priced at $18 US a day for a short period of time.  It's normally in the $60 US area, sometimes a little, more sometimes a little less.  Word got out, people quickly scooped up the offer, Royal figured it out and put the kibosh on it.  They sent out an email and said it was a mistake and they would not be honoring it.  Loads of outrage from clients to the point where Royal had to take a step back and honor_ their_ error.  They have to now take a loss, and I'm sure its a big loss, but it all came down to customer relations.
Doesn't always work out for the clients though.  Four years ago, when we were taking our first RCCL cruise and leaving DCL behind, there was a similar mistake.  I got in on that deal and was pleased at the sale I hit.  Royal found their mistake, sent the emails of apology out, and never did honor the package price.  I sent off an email to the president of the company and received a call back from their office.  They ended up giving us a $200 OBC but they would not honor the package price they posted.  
Some times you win, some times you lose or as I like to say, it is what it is.


----------



## tinkerone

Wednesday, time to save those offers!


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

I'm bummed that it's a redemption weekend...I need to earn more points! lol


----------



## Pumpkin1172

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> I'm bummed that it's a redemption weekend...I need to earn more points! lol



And I was hoping for a redemption weekend lol.  I'll be picking up some of the stocking stuffers this weekend.  I have too many points in our account and it's making me nervous that they are still in there.  I need to cash them out into the holiday fund.  I don't need someone to  steal those points like @dancin Disney style  had done to her account.  I work hard for those points...I'm not going to have them stolen.


----------



## marchingstar

Pumpkin1172 said:


> And I was hoping for a redemption weekend lol.  I'll be picking up some of the stocking stuffers this weekend.  I have too many points in our account and it's making me nervous that they are still in there.  I need to cash them out into the holiday fund.  I don't need someone to  steal those points like @dancin Disney style  had done to her account.  I work hard for those points...I'm not going to have them stolen.



I just cleared my account out a couple weeks ago. It’s so weird to see my current total (~700 points!)! But it feels awesome to get a huge pile of stuff for nothing


----------



## Iralyn

Did anyone else get this offer?  Lol
19 points for spending $50!!!


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Yes! So weird.


----------



## tinkerone

Iralyn said:


> Did anyone else get this offer?  Lol
> 19 points for spending $50!!!
> View attachment 458210


I got it.  Can't wait to spend my $50 to get .002 cents return.      Guess they really do need to make up for the points lost through their error earlier in the week.


----------



## wdwmom3

Iralyn said:


> Did anyone else get this offer?  Lol
> 19 points for spending $50!!!
> View attachment 458210


Omg yes.  I just took a screen shot and was going to share it here.  How weird lol.  Guess they gave away too many points this week lol.


----------



## scrappinginontario

Lol!  I received it but missed what it said until you pointed it out.  Oooo, so tempting to shop...not!


----------



## Days In the Sun

tinkerone said:


> I got it.  Can't wait to spend my $50 to get .002 cents return.      Guess they really do need to make up for the points lost through their error earlier in the week.



lol, this was my thought as well.  I see it has been revoked and so far not replaced.  I guess it goes to show how quickly online promos can be adjusted to compensate for errors.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

I was trying to get the link...but it sounds like they are now giving some of those points given away in " an error "' back to some people.  As they rightly should - even though they have the disclaimer that they reserve the right to claw back points given in error.  

I'm pretty sure that Loblaws can afford to pay out the points given in error.  And if they want to keep a positive profile, they will do what is right.


----------



## bgula

How long does it take for bonus points to post?  We did the gift card buy at Shoppers back in November for 30000 points, but I haven't seen anything post yet.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

bgula said:


> How long does it take for bonus points to post? We did the gift card buy at Shoppers back in November for 30000 points, but I haven't seen anything post yet.




Did you get the bonus points on your receipt?  They usually post within a few minutes of your transaction.  I would go back and check the receipt and see if they were awarded on the receipt.  If they were not..or you still don't have them, I would do a missing points inquiry.


----------



## bigscee

deleted


----------



## bgula

Pumpkin1172 said:


> Did you get the bonus points on your receipt?  They usually post within a few minutes of your transaction.  I would go back and check the receipt and see if they were awarded on the receipt.  If they were not..or you still don't have them, I would do a missing points inquiry.



The wife did the purchase.  It was for the buy $200 in Ultimate dining cards and get 30000 points.  She was told the points would be awarded later, which I've seen before.  Just can't remember how long I need to wait for them.  The original purchase was on Nov. 23.

I just looked up the old flyer and it says that the points will be awarded by Dec. 17, so I guess I have a few days yet to wait.


----------



## tinkerone

bgula said:


> How long does it take for bonus points to post?  We did the gift card buy at Shoppers back in November for 30000 points, but I haven't seen anything post yet.


What are the details of the offer?  I have never had to wait for PC points and I’m wondering if the time frame matches when I purchased mine.

ETA- sorry, I didn’t read your other posts where you provided the details.  I purchased mine on a different date.


----------



## Tndnknin

I started offsetting Disney Gift card purchases with PC points in late June and today I was able to use $850 (cnd) worth of gift cards towards the purchase of 2 x 8 day park tickets!  Hooray!  The 30 day fastpass window opens up next week.  I'm so excited!  We are going at the end of January.  The offers this week are a little ho hum but if the offers are at least similar moving forward I think I could save enough over 1.5 to 2 years to offset the cost of tickets, accommodations and some meals....


----------



## tlcdoula

Tndnknin said:


> I started offsetting Disney Gift card purchases with PC points in late June and today I was able to use $850 (cnd) worth of gift cards towards the purchase of 2 x 8 day park tickets!  Hooray!  The 30 day fastpass window opens up next week.  I'm so excited!  We are going at the end of January.  The offers this week are a little ho hum but if the offers are at least similar moving forward I think I could save enough over 1.5 to 2 years to offset the cost of tickets, accommodations and some meals....


That is amazing great job.  I am up to enough to cover one park hopper for disneyland so far.  Hoping to be able to get enough for the second one before the cAnadian deal is over.


----------



## tinkerone

It's a 20 X's weekend   
I forgot to save my items from last week.  Crossed my fingers that I would get the one I wanted back but no such luck.  So, no money back on that one.


----------



## isabellea

I’ve only gotten high thresholds for the 20X event.  I can do 50$ at Pharmaprix (our Shopper in QC) but not 100$, especially when the budget is only for grocery since I’m done with Christmas gifts.


----------



## Debbie

I needed milk on Wednesday, so popped into Shoppers in the evening. I knew that I had a spend $50 get 40% points back, but I only needed milk. I happened through the aisle that had beard trimmers on sale.  PERFECT gift for hubby. Ended up spending the $50 and got 20 000+ points Yippee!

Yesterday, I was in a different Shoppers because I needed eggs (I was mistaken-not on sale until Saturday) found a couple of things that I could use (seniors day), along with a frantic "can you pick me up ___" from DD. Grabbed a lottery ticket. As I was checking out the early 20's cashier said "When you bought the lottery ticket that brought you to within $2 of $50 -and that's 10 000 points. I had no idea that there was a promotion for that. So...a couple of mentos for stockings and BOOM more points for groceries.  All thanks to someone on cash who gets us!


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

My threshold offer was 20x on $100 at Shoppers. Nope. Not happening.

I did cash out $100 at Superstore for a $100 gift card and cashed in my refundables for another $25 card.  I'm $147 US away from having my resort completely paid for using points/wdw gift cards.  I'll be onto tickets for MVMCP next!


----------



## mort1331

I was lucky enough that needed to buy a couple of video games for different kids. Ended up over 300 bucks. But over 100000 points. Thats why  i told my wife to wait till big offer came on.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> The website says they can be used for any show in Canada or US.  And in Orlando you can use them towards merchandise and F&B! I'm going to confirm their use before I buy, of course. $100 gift card for $80 is a pretty good deal.



Just wanted to post an update to my earlier post on Cirque gift cards. Apparently you can't use them for the Disney show as it's a residential (permanent?) show.  You can only use them for big top or arena shows.  I guess that means no Vegas shows either.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Well.. I just wanted to post and hope that everyone on this thread had an excellent year of collecting.  I had started out the year with less than 20,000 points.   And as of today...I collected just over 630,000 points for this year.  My goal was 450.00 for this year.  So I far surpassed this with 630.00 worth of points.  I have started cashing out some points and moving the cash into the vacation fund...and if we  decide to take the youngest ds to Disney/Universal for his graduation gift ( like I promised if he keeps up his marks like he has - he will graduate with higher marks than both his older siblings  ) and will probably let the older ds tag along too depending on what he he doing with his life at that point.   If we decide to do that...I will start cashing them out for Disney GC instead of straight cash.  But for right now, I would rather take the cash for our Fun fund for our next adventure.  

Here's to collecting next year.  My goal for next year is 500.00 in points.  So we will see how far I get to that goal.  

I just find the Optimum program easier for me to collect than AM.  I don't have m any places to collect AM...and they are scaling back the rewards for the big promos, and just regular day to day collecting.  I also don't live in an area with a rexall...so that only places that I can collect AM regularly is Safeway and Shell.  Safeway is expensive for many of our day to day items that I can get at No frills about 1.5 km down the road from them.  So I usually only go there for promo items.  But I will keep chugging along collecting those as well.  

Happy Collecting in 2020


----------



## Iralyn

Is there an easy way to figure out how many points you've earned this year?


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

I don't think so. I was just trying to figure that out too.

I've essentially been aggressively (too strong of a word?) collecting since mid January 2019.  I have saved $1145 US / $1495 CDN and have another $125 PC points waiting to be cashed in this weekend.  We are going to WDW in December 2020, so if I can do the same amount in 2020 I will be shocked and thrilled.


----------



## marchingstar

The best I can find is a 45-day overview. It really would be nice to get a bit of a longer view.

I’ve been collecting fairly seriously since March-ish of this year. I’ve managed 990$ in redemptions, all of it going towards our next disney trip. I feel pretty good about that number, and about the program overall. Although being 10$ short of 1000 feels so silly!! I have 10000 points, but I much prefer saving up for redemption events.


----------



## Sunday

Is anyone here a PC Financial MasterCard optimum points expert? This is a more complex question than I originally thought...

PC Financial Mastercard holders get 30 optimum points per $ spent at Shoppers.

I've been assured that any PC Financial Mastercard purchase of gift cards (at any store) will get me the standard 10 optimum points per $ spent. 

So will a purchase of Disney gift cards at Shoppers using my PC Financial MasterCard get me 30 points per $, or 10 points per $?


----------



## tinkerone

Sunday said:


> Is anyone here a PC Financial MasterCard optimum points expert? This is a more complex question than I originally thought...
> 
> PC Financial Mastercard holders get 30 optimum points per $ spent at Shoppers.
> 
> I've been assured that any PC Financial Mastercard purchase of gift cards (at any store) will get me the standard 10 optimum points per $ spent.
> 
> So will a purchase of Disney gift cards at Shoppers using my PC Financial MasterCard get me 30 points per $, or 10 points per $?


The MC will not know what you purchased, only that you made a purchase, so you should get the 30 points.  Keep in mind I said 'should'.  lol.


----------



## isabellea

We have decided to get the PC MasterCard (DH should qualify for the World Elite). If you guys see a promotion for signing up, please let me know here!


----------



## Sunday

tinkerone said:


> The MC will not know what you purchased, only that you made a purchase, so you should get the 30 points.  Keep in mind I said 'should'.  lol.


THANK YOU!

I'm doing the Disney gift card trick to avoid USD credit card fees so earning an extra 3% off is a real bonus. Hope it works!


----------



## scrappinginontario

isabellea said:


> We have decided to get the PC MasterCard (DH should qualify for the World Elite). If you guys see a promotion for signing up, please let me know here!


  What kind of promotion are you looking for?  I have the World Elite and it is no fee so not sure what promotion you’re looking for.


----------



## isabellea

scrappinginontario said:


> What kind of promotion are you looking for?  I have the World Elite and it is no fee so not sure what promotion you’re looking for.



An incentive to get it? For example get xxxpoints after charging xxx$ on your card type of promo?


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

I just added $90 CDN to my disney account.  I'm officially at $1285 US!  My Resort is $1428, but I believe there will be a fall 10% discount for value resorts, so I think that will cover it.  Can I make payments online with gift cards, or do I still need to call them in?

Exchange is very good right now,FYI


----------



## tinkerone

Sunday said:


> THANK YOU!
> 
> I'm doing the Disney gift card trick to avoid USD credit card fees so earning an extra 3% off is a real bonus. Hope it works!


Let us know how you make out.


----------



## tinkerone

isabellea said:


> We have decided to get the PC MasterCard (DH should qualify for the World Elite). If you guys see a promotion for signing up, please let me know here!


Keep your eye on the flyers.  I have seen them several times, it's how I got mine.  Watch both the Loblaws and the Shoppers.


----------



## Tndnknin

isabellea said:


> An incentive to get it? For example get xxxpoints after charging xxx$ on your card type of promo?


I got a PC Mastercard about 8 months ago I think.  There was a promotion on then .... my memory is not super but I think it was 100,000 points after the first transaction.  My first transaction was only $166.


----------



## tinkerone

First shop of the year for me.  Went today for the 20 X's offer.  Spent $50.71 pre tax and received 19,000 points.  I also used my PC MC and the offer was an extra 5000 points for using it which doesn't show on my receipt.  If I remember right that comes later however I did send off a missing points claim just in case.  Better safe than sorry.

ETA--they have already applied the 5000 missing points to my account.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Did a 20x today. Earned 19,300 on $57 pre-tax spend. If there is another 20x next weekend, I will have another $75 for my account. Yessssss


----------



## tinkerone

Save your offers day!!


----------



## Pumpkin1172

I need more moisturizer...and I forgot to pick it up on Monday when I seen there was an offer for 20X the points for a 50.00 purchase.  Sigh...so trying to spread out my moisturizer use until the weekend lol.  And it doesn't help that it's -3000 here with high winds right now      Crossing my fingers for a 20X event this weekend!


----------



## Silvermist999

Pumpkin1172 said:


> I need more moisturizer...and I forgot to pick it up on Monday when I seen there was an offer for 20X the points for a 50.00 purchase.  Sigh...so trying to spread out my moisturizer use until the weekend lol.  And it doesn't help that it's -3000 here with high winds right now      Crossing my fingers for a 20X event this weekend!


There's a 20x offer spend $60 on my App - today only.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Silvermist999 said:


> There's a 20x offer spend $60 on my App - today only.


Nada for me on the app.  I have a spend 150..00 at beatury.shoppersdrugmart.ca  get 50,000 points....but I don't need that much.  Oh well....maybe I'll redeem some points and transfer $$$ into my vacation fund


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

It's a Redemption Weekend again.

Not upset about that. I have $400 in Sobeys gift cards I need to pay off/use before the end of the month.


----------



## bababear_50

Looking for something Rexall related and found this,,,just posting in case it's of interest.
https://twitter.com/smartcanuckHugs
Mel


----------



## mort1331

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> It's a Redemption Weekend again.
> 
> Not upset about that. I have $400 in Sobeys gift cards I need to pay off/use before the end of the month.


Do we know what the redemption is? Wife really wants the dyson hairdryer. I said not till we have the combined redemption and 20x weekend. It does come up, and you get both, not often.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

$65/50,000
$140/100,000
$300/200,000


----------



## mort1331

H





ilovetotravel1977 said:


> $65/50,000
> $140/100,000
> $300/200,000


Hope it pairs with 20x


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

I didn't think you could redeem points and earn points on the same transactions...can someone chime in here who has done redemption events?


----------



## flower_petals

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> I didn't think you could redeem points and earn points on the same transactions...can someone chime in here who has done redemption events?



From my experience you get 20x points on the portion of the purchase that isn't covered by points (like if the item is $300 and you only have enough points to cover $200, then the $100 paid with cash will get 20x).


----------



## mort1331

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> I didn't think you could redeem points and earn points on the same transactions...can someone chime in here who has done redemption events?


I will confirm friday.


----------



## AngelDisney

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> I didn't think you could redeem points and earn points on the same transactions...can someone chime in here who has done redemption events?


I used points to redeem a Dyson hair dryer and paid $300 after using the points. I got 20X on the $300 and earned about 90000 points.


----------



## scrappinginontario

What are #SLAM offers?  I've started noticing them on my Superstore advertising but can't really figure out what they are.

Was sure you clever peeps here would know!


----------



## bigscee

scrappinginontario said:


> What are #SLAM offers?  I've started noticing them on my Superstore advertising but can't really figure out what they are.
> 
> Was sure you clever peeps here would know!



My impression is that the SLAM offers are only visible on the *digital* version of the flyer.


----------



## mort1331

Ok back from Shoppers and one happy wife.
Dyson 499 plus tax, redeemed 200000 bonus extra 100000 so 300 off
personal offer of 10000 points for every $30, so $200 left to pay, awarded 60000 points. plus additional 2985 reg points.
So yes you can double up these offers, but you get the bonus points after the others have been taken off. So just on the ones you pay outright for.
Did I say wife is very happy now.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

mort1331 said:


> Ok back from Shoppers and one happy wife.
> Dyson 499 plus tax, redeemed 200000 bonus extra 100000 so 300 off
> personal offer of 10000 points for every $30, so $200 left to pay, awarded 60000 points. plus additional 2985 reg points.
> So yes you can double up these offers, but you get the bonus points after the others have been taken off. So just on the ones you pay outright for.
> Did I say wife is very happy now.


That is awesome!!!!  Good to know about earning points and redeeming.  I would love one of those dryers...but I had purchased an expensive Chi dryer when I was managing at one of the hairdresser wholesale store.  So it will last me a few years yet...unless I give that one to the dd as she LOVES it and always asks me to travel with it to her house so she can use it lol.  

It's those things like that...that we get that us women wouldn't probably go out and buy ourselves...but if we can come to an agreement to those items....or we get them as a gift....that makes us soooooo happy!!!!  Mort, you just got yourself a good chunk of brownie points for buying that.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Well, I think I finally got the dh to understand about " cashing out " our points into cash.  

After we were done shopping on the weekend, as we were driving home...he was asking about the amount of points we have.  So I asked him how much he thought that was.  He was unsure how much there actually was.  So when I explained to him how much $$$ we had in points.  After I explained that we don't need the money for free groceries as we have a set budget for those....but that I would like to redirect the funds from the " free groceries " to " cash " to put towards our fun fund or trip money.  I was pleasantly surprised when we agreed.  So hopefully over the next few weeks, we will be redeeming some of those points.  I want to redeem them quickly, as it's quite high and I don't want them stolen like others in here have had happen.  
So now when we are planning our next trip and I pull out the envelope with my " cash" from redeemed points...I won't have to explain  the whole process again lol.  

There is a method to my madness


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

And then you can explain how you do it for Cash Miles


----------



## isabellea

Pumpkin1172 said:


> Well, I think I finally got the dh to understand about " cashing out " our points into cash.
> 
> After we were done shopping on the weekend, as we were driving home...he was asking about the amount of points we have.  So I asked him how much he thought that was.  He was unsure how much there actually was.  So when I explained to him how much $$$ we had in points.  After I explained that we don't need the money for free groceries as we have a set budget for those....but that I would like to redirect the funds from the " free groceries " to " cash " to put towards our fun fund or trip money.  I was pleasantly surprised when we agreed.  So hopefully over the next few weeks, we will be redeeming some of those points.  I want to redeem them quickly, as it's quite high and I don't want them stolen like others in here have had happen.
> So now when we are planning our next trip and I pull out the envelope with my " cash" from redeemed points...I won't have to explain  the whole process again lol.
> 
> There is a method to my madness



Like for you,DH finally understood the process last week. We’re now getting a PC Mastercard to increase our vacation money!


----------



## CanadianEmily

isabellea said:


> Like for you,DH finally understood the process last week. We’re now getting a PC Mastercard to increase our vacation money!


I signed up for the PC Mastercard during one of the deals where I got 100,000 points for signing up! I haven't even used the card other than one time to obtain the points, but heck yeah I'll take a free $100! The credit card I regularly use is a BMO Air Miles Mastercard, so I'm having a hard time deciding if I should switch over to the PC one.


----------



## CanadianEmily

This board seems like the best place to ask about the best strategy for what I want to do: purchase a Nintendo Switch from Shoppers Drug Mart with my PC points. They cost $399. Obviously, doing some of this doubling up on deals is the best way to go, and I'm not too familiar with that. But what is the best basic deal? It's usually when they give you points back for a large redemption and not when they give you extra $ off for a redemption, right? You guys are the experts!


----------



## scrappinginontario

I use my PC Mastercard for everything!  I take the time to pay it off every few days but even though there are only 2 of us in the house, I easily accumulate $500-$600 worth of points annually.  While it's good to use at Shoppers, Superstore, etc., even using it for things like regular bills helps the points to accumulate quickly.  It just takes organization to pay it off.  I have about 8 bills that I have registered to be paid with my PC MC and then I have set up auto-payments on the same date to transfer the funds from my bank account to PC each time a bill goes onto the account.


----------



## marchingstar

CanadianEmily said:


> This board seems like the best place to ask about the best strategy for what I want to do: purchase a Nintendo Switch from Shoppers Drug Mart with my PC points. They cost $399. Obviously, doing some of this doubling up on deals is the best way to go, and I'm not too familiar with that. But what is the best basic deal? It's usually when they give you points back for a large redemption and not when they give you extra $ off for a redemption, right? You guys are the experts!



I saved up for a switch last year. (the switch lite, but the same principles apply!)

I always kept a running list on things we needed for the house, and I bought them when shoppers had the points multipliers (like spend 50$, get 20x the points). 

Then I redeemed my points on black friday. If you want to wait that long, it’s the very best redemption event of the year. Otherwise, about once a month shoppers does events where you get bonus $ off at different redemption levels. The highest level is 300$ off when you redeem 200,000 points. So to get your switch completely free (just pay the taxes) you would need 300,000 points on a redemption weekend. 

Have you also made an online account? You’ll get personal offers for points on specific products. Some that you buy all the time, others that the algorithm picks for you? A second category is usually not great, in my experience...but you can get a decent return on stuff that you do actually purchase.


----------



## mort1331

CanadianEmily said:


> This board seems like the best place to ask about the best strategy for what I want to do: purchase a Nintendo Switch from Shoppers Drug Mart with my PC points. They cost $399. Obviously, doing some of this doubling up on deals is the best way to go, and I'm not too familiar with that. But what is the best basic deal? It's usually when they give you points back for a large redemption and not when they give you extra $ off for a redemption, right? You guys are the experts!


So we have done this exact thing last christmas. Then just recently did with the Dyson hairdryer. Wait till you have at least 200,000 points. Then with a month there will be a bonus redemtion, where you will get 300,000 worth of points for your 200,000, sort of like a free $100. But then if you wait, there should be also a 20x points or personal offer come in at the same time. Ours was 10,000 for every $30 spent. This applies to the remaining balance. So in your case the extra $99(tax not included), So you would spend 200,000 points pay out of pocket the $99 plus the tax on the 399, and get back 30,000 points. 
Clear as mud,,,,hope this helps


----------



## CanadianEmily

marchingstar said:


> I saved up for a switch last year. (the switch lite, but the same principles apply!)
> 
> I always kept a running list on things we needed for the house, and I bought them when shoppers had the points multipliers (like spend 50$, get 20x the points).
> 
> Then I redeemed my points on black friday. If you want to wait that long, it’s the very best redemption event of the year. Otherwise, about once a month shoppers does events where you get bonus $ off at different redemption levels. The highest level is 300$ off when you redeem 200,000 points. So to get your switch completely free (just pay the taxes) you would need 300,000 points on a redemption weekend.
> 
> Have you also made an online account? You’ll get personal offers for points on specific products. Some that you buy all the time, others that the algorithm picks for you? A second category is usually not great, in my experience...but you can get a decent return on stuff that you do actually purchase.


I saw the offer on Black Friday and was so upset I wasn't close enough to be able to do it! It was such a great deal. Unfortunately, we can't wait that long again. My son wants it for his birthday in October, but we'll likely just get it as soon as a really good deal becomes available. We're close to what we need in terms of points now.


----------



## CanadianEmily

mort1331 said:


> So we have done this exact thing last christmas. Then just recently did with the Dyson hairdryer. Wait till you have at least 200,000 points. Then with a month there will be a bonus redemtion, where you will get 300,000 worth of points for your 200,000, sort of like a free $100. But then if you wait, there should be also a 20x points or personal offer come in at the same time. Ours was 10,000 for every $30 spent. This applies to the remaining balance. So in your case the extra $99(tax not included), So you would spend 200,000 points pay out of pocket the $99 plus the tax on the 399, and get back 30,000 points.
> Clear as mud,,,,hope this helps


This is very helpful! Thanks! I'll keep checking for redemption events, because we're almost there in terms of points. Although the last time I checked at the Shoppers that usually carries the Switch, they didn't have any! This might be my biggest problem now, haha.


----------



## marchingstar

CanadianEmily said:


> I saw the offer on Black Friday and was so upset I wasn't close enough to be able to do it! It was such a great deal. Unfortunately, we can't wait that long again. My son wants it for his birthday in October, but we'll likely just get it as soon as a really good deal becomes available. We're close to what we need in terms of points now.



so the most recent redemption weekend was just this past weekend (i’m pretty sure...). it’ll probably be another month until the next one.

big ticket stuff like a switch is all first come, first served, so i would say go to the biggest store in your area, and go as early as you can on the first day of the redemption weekend.


----------



## mort1331

CanadianEmily said:


> This is very helpful! Thanks! I'll keep checking for redemption events, because we're almost there in terms of points. Although the last time I checked at the Shoppers that usually carries the Switch, they didn't have any! This might be my biggest problem now, haha.


Just call the store ahead of time instead of driving around. There are only 2 stores in the gta that sold the dyson. I could do it online for the redemtion. But would not get the bonus points that was an instore bonus.so depending on the bonus you might be able to do it online.


----------



## MermaidLagoonResident

Did anyone else have the info card for "Points Days 2020" in their app? Do you have insight on what this has been like in the past?


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

I have an offer for Saturday only - 5000 points on ANY purchase in store.  Can it can be combined with other offers.  Could I use it with my 20x offer?  Those you can't combine with any other total store offers, so I think the 5000 points should be okay?


----------



## scrappinginontario

MermaidLagoonResident said:


> Did anyone else have the info card for "Points Days 2020" in their app? Do you have insight on what this has been like in the past?


This is on my app and new to me.  It has me intrigued!! Looking forward to learning more!


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

I have it too!


----------



## tinkerone

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> I have an offer for Saturday only - 5000 points on ANY purchase in store.  Can it can be combined with other offers.  Could I use it with my 20x offer?  Those you can't combine with any other total store offers, so I think the 5000 points should be okay?


Well that's a great offer!  I have one for 5000 if I purchase $25 in Joe Fresh, something I don't think I can do.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

tinkerone said:


> Well that's a great offer!  I have one for 5000 if I purchase $25 in Joe Fresh, something I don't think I can do.



I have a joe fresh one too, $40/10,000 points


----------



## adamkat

MermaidLagoonResident said:


> Did anyone else have the info card for "Points Days 2020" in their app? Do you have insight on what this has been like in the past?


I saw that on my app also when I clicked the link it’s saying to register but I already have the app.  It was quite confusing.  
anyone have info what’s going on? 
also has date of Jan 23rd?


----------



## AngelDisney

mort1331 said:


> Just call the store ahead of time instead of driving around. There are only 2 stores in the gta that sold the dyson. I could do it online for the redemtion. But would not get the bonus points that was an instore bonus.so depending on the bonus you might be able to do it online.


Yes, I bought my Dyson with partial point redemption online and got 20X for the non-point portion. This is when 20X points are for both in store and online.


----------



## dancin Disney style

MermaidLagoonResident said:


> Did anyone else have the info card for "Points Days 2020" in their app? Do you have insight on what this has been like in the past?


Not sure it was called Points Days but there was a weekend last year (early in the year) that they had offers that were along the lines of Blue Friday at Sobeys.  It wasn’t all that great though.


----------



## Debbie

dancin Disney style said:


> Not sure it was called Points Days but there was a weekend last year (early in the year) that they had offers that were along the lines of Blue Friday at Sobeys.  It wasn’t all that great though.


So, I won't worry that we aren't around to make any progress with PC points next weekend.


----------



## Tndnknin

Debbie said:


> So, I won't worry that we aren't around to make any progress with PC points next weekend.


I'm not going to worry about it either because next week at this time I will be at Disney World!!!!


----------



## mort1331

Tndnknin said:


> I'm not going to worry about it either because next week at this time I will be at Disney World!!!!


I would take the trip over extra points


----------



## dancin Disney style

Debbie said:


> So, I won't worry that we aren't around to make any progress with PC points next weekend.


I'm not saying that it is sort of like a Blue Friday....I don't actually know what it is.  I'm just saying I remember a weekend last year that they had a big points thing.


----------



## adamkat

Just saw a 20,000 pts for $60 spend for tomorrow.  Of course I spent 70 yesterday.


----------



## marchingstar

adamkat said:


> Just saw a 20,000 pts for $60 spend for tomorrow.  Of course I spent 70 yesterday.



i did too. but i got 20x the points yesterday plus a bonus 5000, and with product rewards it came to almost 30000 total. 

i find that for the most part, the bonus offers end up almost the same % return if you’re sticking fairly close to the $ threshold.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

I earned 27,000 on $77 taxes in.  Got the 20x, plus the 5000 bonus, plus some targeted offers.  

I really hope I'm as successful this year as I was in 2019 earning points.


----------



## disneykins

Newbie to this thread (and PC points), so I apologize if this has been asked and answered. I want to buy a $400 Disney gift card to take with me on our trip to pay for room charges, meals, gifts, etc. If I buy this with my PC Mastercard, will I get PC points for my purchase? Is there any way to get bonus points? I keep reading about 20X points, bonus points, etc.
Thanks,
Tony


----------



## Spotthecat

disneykins said:


> Newbie to this thread (and PC points), so I apologize if this has been asked and answered. I want to buy a $400 Disney gift card to take with me on our trip to pay for room charges, meals, gifts, etc. If I buy this with my PC Mastercard, will I get PC points for my purchase? Is there any way to get bonus points? I keep reading about 20X points, bonus points, etc.
> Thanks,
> Tony


Hi and welcome! Buying a disney gift card is a great way to save on the foreign exchange credit card fees, as well as getting you an extra 1-3% return. I've paid my entire Disney cruise with gift cards!

You cannot get bonus points buying a giftcard, those 20x offers don't work unfortunately. Depending on the type of PC card you have, you will either get 10 pts/20 pts/30 pts per dollar spent on the giftcard if you buy it at Shoppers or another of the PC stores. So on a 400$ giftcard, you'd get 4000/8000/12000 in pts on that giftcard purchase AT PC STORES. (At Shoppers, you just wouldn't get the base 15 pts per dollar spent at Shoppers that could bump you up to 25 pts/35 pts/45 pts per dollar spent - that doesn't apply to giftcards).


----------



## marchingstar

Spotthecat said:


> Hi and welcome! Buying a disney gift card is a great way to save on the foreign exchange credit card fees, as well as getting you an extra 1-3% return. I've paid my entire Disney cruise with gift cards!
> 
> You cannot get bonus points buying a giftcard, those 20x offers don't work unfortunately. Depending on the type of PC card you have, you will either get 10 pts/20 pts/30 pts per dollar spent on the giftcard if you buy it at Shoppers or another of the PC stores. So on a 400$ giftcard, you'd get 4000/8000/12000 in pts on that giftcard purchase AT PC STORES. (At Shoppers, you just wouldn't get the base 15 pts per dollar spent at Shoppers that could bump you up to 25 pts/35 pts/45 pts per dollar spent - that doesn't apply to giftcards).



wow, a whole cruise!? that’s awesome!


----------



## scrappinginontario

Spotthecat said:


> Hi and welcome! Buying a disney gift card is a great way to save on the foreign exchange credit card fees, as well as getting you an extra 1-3% return. I've paid my entire Disney cruise with gift cards!
> 
> You cannot get bonus points buying a giftcard, those 20x offers don't work unfortunately. Depending on the type of PC card you have, you will either get 10 pts/20 pts/30 pts per dollar spent on the giftcard if you buy it at Shoppers or another of the PC stores. So on a 400$ giftcard, you'd get 4000/8000/12000 in pts on that giftcard purchase AT PC STORES. (At Shoppers, you just wouldn't get the base 15 pts per dollar spent at Shoppers that could bump you up to 25 pts/35 pts/45 pts per dollar spent - that doesn't apply to giftcards).


Hmmm, your post has me thinking.  Do you feel you saved more $ not paying the foreign exchange credit card fees than you would have by putting the trip on your CC?  I have a PC World Elite and know that when I pay for our trips using that card we earn a substantial amount in PC Points which I in turn use to 'purchase' Disney gift cards to use on our trip.

Just trying to figure out what the better savings is.  Has anyone run the numbers?

Also, how do find out how many points per dollar I would earn purchasing Disney gift cards at Shoppers using my PC World Elite?


----------



## clarker99

scrappinginontario said:


> Hmmm, your post has me thinking.  Do you feel you saved more $ not paying the foreign exchange credit card fees than you would have by putting the trip on your CC?  I have a PC World Elite and know that when I pay for our trips using that card we earn a substantial amount in PC Points which I in turn use to 'purchase' Disney gift cards to use on our trip.
> 
> Just trying to figure out what the better savings is.  Has anyone run the numbers?
> 
> Also, how do find out how many points per dollar I would earn purchasing Disney gift cards at Shoppers using my PC World Elite?



In my experience, buying and paying off your trip with Disney Gift Cards is the best way to save money on the 2.5% foreign exchange fee. Plus, you get pretty much the exact exchange rate of the day from Disney where as the credit card may give you a bit worse.

So, on a $10,000 CDN vacation to Disney, the FX fee alone costs you $250 plus a slightly weaker exchange rate.  Now your credid card may give you some cash back/points but usually you will at best break even.

For us, we get 4% cash back when using our Visa card at grocery stores.  So, on $10,000 trip we get $400 cash back and avoid the $250 in FX fees.  This is a $650 swing in costs.


----------



## isabellea

Just looked at my offers and flyer offers for Points Days on the app and some are really good. Interesting that many offers contained a warning that they couldn’t be combined with the 20X.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

I like that they specifically added that in there.


----------



## tinkerone

Someone on here was asking about bonus points for applying for the PCMC.  Here's a link to some bonus points and it is on there.  75,000 points for applying.  
There's more offers here so everyone should take a look.  

https://www.pcoptimum.ca/pointsdays...9t5L1Voh9sksgYhACoOFZI1uHzrBz0P1B2KfbFB0sgk6Y


----------



## isabellea

tinkerone said:


> Someone on here was asking about bonus points for applying for the PCMC.  Here's a link to some bonus points and it is on there.  75,000 points for applying.
> There's more offers here so everyone should take a look.
> 
> https://www.pcoptimum.ca/pointsdays...9t5L1Voh9sksgYhACoOFZI1uHzrBz0P1B2KfbFB0sgk6Y



THANK YOU!! MERCI!!! Timing is perfect since we gave ourselves until the end of the month before submitting our application.


----------



## CanadianEmily

I just got 37,000 points on my online Loblaws order of $150, including taxes and the pickup fee. I'll take it! We'll have enough points for that Nintendo Switch now once Shoppers has a redemption deal! If I can find a Shoppers that actually has one! They don't have them online, either. I hope they didn't stop carrying them...

We're also wondering if you can use that 10,000 points online order thing more than once. I didn't add a few things to the order, thinking I'd go get them in store, but they will total $30, so we might try tomorrow.

Edited to say that my order confirmation came through and it adjusted it to 56,900 points!!! Wow!!!

Edited again to say the actual total was 47,100, hahaha, but the amount of the order decreased to $138. Still very happy!


----------



## marchingstar

CanadianEmily said:


> I just got 37,000 points on my online Loblaws order of $150, including taxes and the pickup fee. I'll take it! We'll have enough points for that Nintendo Switch now once Shoppers has a redemption deal! If I can find a Shoppers that actually has one! They don't have them online, either. I hope they didn't stop carrying them...
> 
> We're also wondering if you can use that 10,000 points online order thing more than once. I didn't add a few things to the order, thinking I'd go get them in store, but they will total $30, so we might try tomorrow.
> 
> Edited to say that my order confirmation came through and it adjusted it to 56,900 points!!! Wow!!!



I would call a shoppers and ask if they have the switch in stock. If the location you call doesn’t, they’ll probably know which location closest to you has a big electronic section.


----------



## flower_petals

I didn't see this mentioned but in the app they have both Google Play and itune cards buy $100 get 15000 pc points.  These can be used to pay for Disney+ through their respective stores.  A nice way to save a few bucks.


----------



## lenska

CanadianEmily said:


> I just got 37,000 points on my online Loblaws order of $150, including taxes and the pickup fee. I'll take it! We'll have enough points for that Nintendo Switch now once Shoppers has a redemption deal! If I can find a Shoppers that actually has one! They don't have them online, either. I hope they didn't stop carrying them...
> 
> We're also wondering if you can use that 10,000 points online order thing more than once. I didn't add a few things to the order, thinking I'd go get them in store, but they will total $30, so we might try tomorrow.
> 
> Edited to say that my order confirmation came through and it adjusted it to 56,900 points!!! Wow!!!
> 
> Edited again to say the actual total was 47,100, hahaha, but the amount of the order decreased to $138. Still very happy!



Plug in this UPC code 045496882174 to Stocktrack.ca for Switch Inventory (edited to include the correct UPC code and make sure you pick the Shoppers Drug Mart tab)


----------



## marchingstar

lenska said:


> Plug in this UPC code 045496882174 to Stocktrack.ca for Switch Inventory (edited to include the correct UPC code and make sure you pick the Shoppers Drug Mart tab)



neat trick!


----------



## tinkerone

lenska said:


> Plug in this UPC code 045496882174 to Stocktrack.ca for Switch Inventory (edited to include the correct UPC code and make sure you pick the Shoppers Drug Mart tab)


What is that?


----------



## tinkerone

I just made an online order and got this offer

Get $20 off your next PC Express online grocery pickup order for every friend you refer who makes a qualifying purchase. And they'll get $10 off their first two online grocery pickup orders of $50 or more. 

If anyone is thinking about doing an online offer for the bonus points and this will be the first time send me a pm and I will email you the code to get this $10 off.  I seldom order online, only when there is a special offer but if I'm going to get 10,000 points I'm always in for a bit more.


----------



## lenska

tinkerone said:


> What is that?


It's a site that checks stock on items at different store if you have the UPC code.  They added Shoppers so you can see what stores have inventory based on your location.  If you have to travel out of you way though, I'd probably call and check to see first.


----------



## tinkerone

So on my pick up order today I received 12,800 points on 33.58 shop.  just before that I walked into 𝕃𝕠𝕓𝕝𝕒𝕨𝕤 an spent $17.98 and received 7500 points, also purchased $100 in the go’s for 15,000 more points.  Happy with that.


----------



## isabellea

DH just got approved for a PC World Elite and we got over 54 000 points from Provigo. Need all the PC points we can get to help pay our DCL vacation in August!


----------



## scrappinginontario

If you put everything you can into you MC you’ll be amazed at how quickly the points accumulate!


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

A good PC Points day for me.

Spent $58 after tax at Shoppers and earned 19,000+,then I spent $114 taxes in at Superstore and earned another 20,000+. Points/Dollar might not be great, but I has offers for everything I was going to buy anyways, so win-win.

Cashed in for another $60 WDW card at Shoppers, and I still have another 30,000+ in my account for next week's groceries to cash out.


----------



## kitntrip

So, I cannot get that bonus 10'000 points on a pick up order lol. I made one to pick up yesterday morning. A few items they didn't have and didn't have subs available for some odd reason, so I was 16 cents shorts. Ugh, fine whatever, i made another to pick up last night. It took over an hour to get my groceries due to busyness and then encountered a problem so I was given $15 off. Okay, no points there either!


----------



## mort1331

Another reason to love PCpoints over AM, but I do both. Today shoppers 20x plus 5000 for using pcmc. The extra 5000 was not on my receipt. Quick log in to pcpoints account filled out the missing points. Email back in under 1hour with the missing points. Easy.
So shop today $78 withthe missing points added 30700points. All things we needed anyway, and forgot to get eyeliner for the wife and band aids. Oh well next 20x event which comes soon.


----------



## marchingstar

mort1331 said:


> Another reason to love PCpoints over AM, but I do both. Today shoppers 20x plus 5000 for using pcmc. The extra 5000 was not on my receipt. Quick log in to pcpoints account filled out the missing points. Email back in under 1hour with the missing points. Easy.
> So shop today $78 withthe missing points added 30700points. All things we needed anyway, and forgot to get eyeliner for the wife and band aids. Oh well next 20x event which comes soon.



the smaller amounts are super easy to fix, and they always show up really easily!

anything over 10,000 missing points is a process...but so too are missing air miles!!


----------



## scrappinginontario

So frustrated!  Just spent over  an hour creating an online order at Superstore and now it won’t allow me to use the cc I have attached to the account.    Guess I’m headed to the store tomorrow.


----------



## tinkerone

marchingstar said:


> the smaller amounts are super easy to fix, and they always show up really easily!
> 
> anything over 10,000 missing points is a process...but so too are missing air miles!!


The difference that I see is that while they can both be a process at least with PC points you don't have to wait 60 days, 90 days, 120 days before you can send off a missing request.  I hate having to keep track with AM's.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Had a good points weekend as well.  Went to shoppers on Saturday to get a few items I was needing...spent 58.63 and received just over 23,000 points.   I did my grocery shopping on Sunday and received 17,000 points with the 10,000 bonus and then with my weekly offers.  I still have a 20x the points on milk yet.  I'm not sure I'll be able to use that one.  It is a busy week for me this week.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

After hearing the rumour about Rexall potentially parting ways with Air Miles, if only PC Optimum would let you earn per dollar at the grocery store like we can at Shoppers!


----------



## scrappinginontario

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> After hearing the rumour about Rexall potentially parting ways with Air Miles, if only PC Optimum would let you earn per dollar at the grocery store like we can at Shoppers!


I like this too as long as Superstore does not raise it's prices to Shopper's prices.  Very rarely can I justify shopping at Shoppers even for the incentive points when I compare the price of many of their items to Superstore, No Frills or price matching elsewhere.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

scrappinginontario said:


> I like this too as long as Superstore does not raise it's prices to Shopper's prices.  Very rarely can I justify shopping at Shoppers even for the incentive points when I compare the price of many of their items to Superstore, No Frills or price matching elsewhere.


Oh I agree with you on Shoppers' pricing. That is why I only shop there on the sale days (Sats/Suns).  

They wouldn't even have to make it the same points/dollar amount, just SOMETHING!


----------



## marchingstar

If they offered some level of points per dollar spent at superstore or no frills, I would switch my grocery shopping habits at this point. 

I agree that it wouldn't need to be as high as shoppers offers, but even averaging a 10% points return would feel worth it


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

It's another Redemption Event this weekend, dang it. Hopefully I get a 20x offer on the app.  They are having these events more and more often now that people are earning more points with the merger of programs.


----------



## marchingstar

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> It's another Redemption Event this weekend, dang it. Hopefully I get a 20x offer on the app.  They are having these events more and more often now that people are earning more points with the merger of programs.



It feels like there are redemption events about once a month. I kind of like it, because it means I don't feel pressured to shop if I don't need anything or if I'm close to a higher threshold. There's always another redemption event around the corner!


----------



## TammyLynn33

Alright popping over as everyone keeps saying come over and now without rexall  my AM will suffer.
Are there any stickies explains how to get the most bang for your buck especially starting out .
Thanks


----------



## bababear_50

Tinkerone
so
10,000 is worth $10.00
15,000 is worth $15.00
25,000 is worth $25.00

so when I have collected 50,000 points I can use them at anytime to pay my bill at Shoppers?(Like $50.00 towards my purchase?
Can I also use the points to pay for groceries?

Hang on I am going to transfer this over to the PC Optimum thread
Hugs
Mel

I tried reading up on the program here
https://www.ratehub.ca/blog/how-the-pc-optimum-program-works/
https://www.ratehub.ca/blog/how-the-shoppers-optimum-program-works/


----------



## AngelDisney

bababear_50 said:


> Tinkerone
> so
> 10,000 is worth $10.00
> 15,000 is worth $15.00
> 25,000 is worth $25.00
> 
> so when I have collected 50,000 points I can use them at anytime to pay my bill at Shoppers?(Like $50.00 towards my purchase?
> Can I also use the points to pay for groceries?
> 
> Hang on I am going to transfer this over to the PC Optimum thread
> Hugs
> Mel
> 
> I tried reading up on the program here
> https://www.ratehub.ca/blog/how-the-pc-optimum-program-works/
> https://www.ratehub.ca/blog/how-the-shoppers-optimum-program-works/


You can use the points to redeem for anything as long as they are sold at the store. You can redeem the points online too.


----------



## tinkerone

bababear_50 said:


> Tinkerone
> so
> 10,000 is worth $10.00
> 15,000 is worth $15.00
> 25,000 is worth $25.00
> 
> so when I have collected 50,000 points I can use them at anytime to pay my bill at Shoppers?(Like $50.00 towards my purchase?
> Can I also use the points to pay for groceries?
> 
> Hang on I am going to transfer this over to the PC Optimum thread
> Hugs
> Mel
> 
> I tried reading up on the program here
> https://www.ratehub.ca/blog/how-the-pc-optimum-program-works/
> https://www.ratehub.ca/blog/how-the-shoppers-optimum-program-works/


Yes, you have the numbers correct.  You can redeem the points for groceries.  A lot of us like to collect the points and redeem when they have bonus offers at shoppers. Those can be really good deals.  Redeem 100,000 points ($100) but get 140,000 ($140) worth of product.  Redeem 200,000 points get 300,000 ($300) worth of products.  There’s no tell when this will happen but lately it’s been every six weeks or so.  That offer only happens at shoppers though.  They sell lots of groceries, take a walk through a shoppers and check it out.  Also I think it’s been mentioned that they have 20 times points events.  They happen almost every week or so, on weekends, sometimes only for Saturday, sometimes Friday Saturday and Sunday.


----------



## bababear_50

tinkerone said:


> Yes, you have the numbers correct.  You can redeem the points for groceries.  A lot of us like to collect the points and redeem when they have bonus offers at shoppers. Those can be really good deals.  Redeem 100,000 points ($100) but get 140,000 ($140) worth of product.  Redeem 200,000 points get 300,000 ($300) worth of products.  There’s no tell when this will happen but lately it’s been every six weeks or so.  That offer only happens at shoppers though.  They sell lots of groceries, take a walk through a shoppers and check it out.  Also I think it’s been mentioned that they have 20 times points events.  They happen almost every week or so, on weekends, sometimes only for Saturday, sometimes Friday Saturday and Sunday.



Thanks for taking the time to explain,,I'll make a trip to Shoppers and check it out,thanks.
Hugs
Mel


----------



## tinkerone

bababear_50 said:


> Thanks for taking the time to explain,,I'll make a trip to Shoppers and check it out,thanks.
> Hugs
> Mel


One thing I did forget to mention and is really important, you can’t pay any taxes with the points.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Also, you can only redeem in increments of $10, so no $15, $25 etc.  That is the same rule as Loblaws and Superstore.


----------



## mort1331

All correct. easy way to calculate, 1000 points is $1. Shoppers always has the best %back deals. So when they have the 20x events that is equal to 30% back. 
Now you can sign up and get texted deals as well, they come out every tues and are just for tues. Never rush out something will come next week, always does.
Also keep an eye on the deals, some are 20x for everything but min purchase of $30 or more. It does change, so even when its at $100 wait and lower one will come soon.

Also biggest bang for return is when they have their redemption and 20x weekend.
Here are 2 examples that we have done. Wii switch $299. plus one game $69 total $368 +tax. redeemed 200,000 points for 300,000(equals $200 worth, they credit you $300worth) then was given 20x the points on the remaining $68, tax is not included.

Better one was the Dyson hair dryer. $499 -  So same 200,000 for 300,000 then 20x on the remaining $199, that came out to another 62,985 points. So another $62 in my account.

Last example was just this past weekend, spend $30+ and get 20x points. So we spent $77.82 and made 25,700 points. Plus extra special was using the pcmc and additional 5000 points. That comes up sometimes.

Points add up so much quicker for us this way. 

Good luck and ask away.
ps, I still do the big things for AM, but only when it works for us.


----------



## alohamom

bababear_50 said:


> Tinkerone
> so
> 10,000 is worth $10.00
> 15,000 is worth $15.00
> 25,000 is worth $25.00
> 
> so when I have collected 50,000 points I can use them at anytime to pay my bill at Shoppers?(Like $50.00 towards my purchase?
> Can I also use the points to pay for groceries?
> 
> Hang on I am going to transfer this over to the PC Optimum thread
> Hugs
> Mel
> 
> I tried reading up on the program here
> https://www.ratehub.ca/blog/how-the-pc-optimum-program-works/
> https://www.ratehub.ca/blog/how-the-shoppers-optimum-program-works/



Mel, once I got the hang of it, I found the PC program very, very easy to use. 
If I can do it, you most certainly can!


----------



## Pumpkin1172

As for the prices at Shopper's  vs  Superstore/No frills etc etc etc.  I do watch the prices at Shopper's.  Some of them a quite a bit higher there.  But when they do on sale, and are purchased on the 20X the points days...you get your best bang for you buck.  They may still be cheaper at Superstore or No frills by 0.50 to a 1.00 BUT are you going to put the money you saved on buying those items for cheaper away ( which would be depending on how many items you purchase 5 - 8.00 ) OR are you going to take 22.00 + or 22.00 or more in points to be redeemed into cash?  I know I don't pocket my savings from Superstore...I would rather take my points.  But then again...I'm VERY fortunate to be able to stick to my budget that I set out for groceries and NOT have to use the points for a lower total of groceries because payday is 3 days away, and my kids need milk and anything else.  

I hope that makes sense   

It has taken me 2 years to get my dh get on board to collecting PC points.  He is now thinking and asking what we can buy at Shoppers first before we hit our regular grocery stores we go to.  Last year...I collected 600,000 + in points...which equals 600.00.  I know others have collected even more than that.  So it pays off to shop there for sure


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Just a bit of earning potential insight.

I started actively collecting in January 2019. As of today, I have collected $1700 ($1300 US) worth of points towards disney gift cards!

I do take advantage of points promos for Joe Fresh clothing line which is sold in store at some superstores and online at joefresh.ca
But the bulk is definitely from Shoppers 20x promos on the weekends.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Wah! I forgot to save my offers yesterday and I had some good ones too! 

But I did get a $50/20x offer, so that made me happy lol


----------



## flower_petals

So it's redemption day today.  I think I'm going to skip it and use my 15,000 for $50. Adding in a 3000 pt for $15 in body care products.  I really like to use those big redemption days closer to Christmas.


----------



## marchingstar

flower_petals said:


> So it's redemption day today.  I think I'm going to skip it and use my 15,000 for $50. Adding in a 3000 pt for $15 in body care products.  I really like to use those big redemption days closer to Christmas.



That black friday redemption really is awesome!

I’m definitely going to save up for that event, but I’ll also take advantage of the smaller redemption days through the year. I have the points and I know I need 100$ or so in stuff. I can throw in a few restocking things to get to 140$ for sure. 

One time I went for 300$ off of regular purchases. I got there with restocking toothbrush heads, razors, all the vitamins, etc. but it was hard. Much easier the time I redeemed for one pricey electronic. 

I gotta say, though, it’s great that they have the redemption and a bonus points event at the same time. I like having the option.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Spent $78.55 pre-tax at Shoppers and earned 26,000 points. They missed my 1000 for milk and 5000 for $15 in pepsi, tropicana, crispy minis deal. So I should have 32,000.  I'm waiting to get those before I shop at Superstore so I can get another WDW gift card.


----------



## marchingstar

got my first redemption of the year in!

100,000 points for a 140$ gift card. 

i’ll be in disney soon, but i think i’ll leave this latest redemption at home. it can kickstart our saving for the next visit!


----------



## flower_petals

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> Spent $78.55 pre-tax at Shoppers and earned 26,000 points. They missed my 1000 for milk and 5000 for $15 in pepsi, tropicana, crispy minis deal. So I should have 32,000.  I'm waiting to get those before I shop at Superstore so I can get another WDW gift card.


I spent 50.85 for 17, 350.  I am missing 3000 for the $15/3000 health and beauty spend.  So I sent in a missing inquiry.  How do they know what you spent?  I thought I was going to have to send a picture of the receipt.


----------



## AngelDisney

flower_petals said:


> I spent 50.85 for 17, 350.  I am missing 3000 for the $15/3000 health and beauty spend.  So I sent in a missing inquiry.  How do they know what you spent?  I thought I was going to have to send a picture of the receipt.


I think they can access your account with transaction history from their end. I sometimes include links to pictures or websites to support my claim. I always am able to get the missing points back.


----------



## bgula

Quick question - if you have an offer on your card for 20X AM or something similar and say I want to pay by using the PC Mastercard, do you still get the usual 5000 bonus points, or is that only when it states so in the offer?


----------



## tinkerone

bgula said:


> Quick question - if you have an offer on your card for 20X AM or something similar and say I want to pay by using the PC Mastercard, do you still get the usual 5000 bonus points, or is that only when it states so in the offer?


Only when there is an offer.  You will see that in either your offers or on the front page of the flyer.  Getting 5000 bonus points for using the PC MC is not usual, it only happens occasionally.  Great offer when it comes.


----------



## marchingstar

a quick comment for newbies: it’s a good idea to keep a record of your points earned and/or your redemptions. 

through the app, you can only see a 45-day history. 

i like being able to see how i did over a year, but to do that with PC points, I need to track myself.


----------



## mort1331

marchingstar said:


> got my first redemption of the year in!
> 
> 100,000 points for a 140$ gift card.
> 
> i’ll be in disney soon, but i think i’ll leave this latest redemption at home. it can kickstart our saving for the next visit!


Wait. They let you buy a GC with points.


----------



## mort1331

marchingstar said:


> got my first redemption of the year in!
> 
> 100,000 points for a 140$ gift card.
> 
> i’ll be in disney soon, but i think i’ll leave this latest redemption at home. it can kickstart our saving for the next visit!


Wait. They let you buy a GC with points.


----------



## marchingstar

mort1331 said:


> Wait. They let you buy a GC with points.



I wish! But no. I just do what most of us do...buy 140$ worth of stuff I need and would buy anyways, redeem my points for my purchase, then put that 140$ towards a gift card. Some people just put the money in a separate account or take out cash. I find gift cards work fine for me.


----------



## flower_petals

AngelDisney said:


> I think they can access your account with transaction history from their end. I sometimes include links to pictures or websites to support me claim. I always am able to get the missing points back.


Wow - They are very quick.  Process was simple got my points in about 2 hrs.  No waiting 90/120 days lol


----------



## tinkerone

flower_petals said:


> Wow - They are very quick.  Process was simple got my points in about 2 hrs.  No waiting 90/120 days lol


That’s something PC has over AM’s.  Points are posted immediately, no waiting till next week.  And it’s very easy to send off for missing points and most are posted in an hour or two.  They make things so easy.


----------



## tinkerone

Just picked up 3 X's 24 coke.  They were $7.49 each so $22.47.  Loblaws had a spend $20 get 6000 points and I had a personal offer of 2000 points for every $10 spend.  Made 10,000 points on that $22.47 spend.  That's a good return!  
Will add, I'm sure there was tax on the coke however I bought other things so not sure what it was.  I'd have to pay tax anyways.


----------



## mort1331

tinkerone said:


> Just picked up 3 X's 24 coke.  They were $7.49 each so $22.47.  Loblaws had a spend $20 get 6000 points and I had a personal offer of 2000 points for every $10 spend.  Made 10,000 points on that $22.47 spend.  That's a good return!
> Will add, I'm sure there was tax on the coke however I bought other things so not sure what it was.  I'd have to pay tax anyways.


With the way AM is heading, just makes this program look even better.


----------



## Sunday

Sunday said:


> THANK YOU!
> 
> I'm doing the Disney gift card trick to avoid USD credit card fees so earning an extra 3% off is a real bonus. Hope it works!



I wanted to give everyone an update on my Disney Gift Card purchase at Shoppers, using my PC Financial World Mastercard.

Frankly, it was an absolute PITA. But I guess worth it in the end?

With my Mastercard, I *should* earn 35 points per $1 spent at Shoppers. 15 of those points are earned strictly as PC Optimum (i.e. you don't have to be a Mastercard holder to get them) and 20 of those points are earned as a result of being a PC Mastercard holder. Following? 

However, gift cards are not eligible for PC Optimum points (unless you use a Mastercard) so I can only ever get 20 points per $1 spent at Shoppers.

To test how this would all shake out, I bought Disney Gift Cards at Shoppers (it took a while to find them but I did in the end!), enough to cover my Canadian Resident Ticket purchase for my trip in May. I bought 5 x $500 gift cards (which is the most I could load on one card in store) for a total of $2500. At this point, there was a LOT of confusion at the cash register as it seemed to be the most anyone had ever purchased from this store or something? 

A manager had to come out and check my ID before authorizing the purchase. I got the cards loaded, saved my receipt, and started watching the PC Optimum app.

And nothing happened. For days. Just when I was starting to worry, I saw that 25,000 points had been deposited, backdated to the date of purchase, as a PC Financial transaction. NOT a Shopper's transaction. And so I waited for the other half of my points to be deposited. 

At some point, I saw that 32,000 had been deposited, around the transaction date but not ON the transaction date. I contacted PC Optimum for clarification as to whether these were indeed the second amount of points I was owed, as the app had literally zero information (except for "PC Financial transaction") and because it was for 32,000 and not 25,000 I really didn't know for a fact those were the points. This sent me down a rabbit hole of providing receipts, transaction numbers, being passed to PC Financial, being passed back to Optimum, because literally no one could tell me what the tarnation those points were.

In the end, PC Optimum said "we think those are the points" and because I didn't have a transaction that large during that time window, I kind of have to assume they are. In the meantime, I have upgraded to a PC Financial World Mastercard ELITE, which should increase the points to 30 per $1 (and an additional 15 points for non-gift card purchases) at Shoppers. I'm not thrilled at how this all shook out, but I'm willing to try again to get that 3% discount.

Anyway, TLDR, pack your patience for these types of transactions!


----------



## scrappinginontario

Sunday said:


> I wanted to give everyone an update on my Disney Gift Card purchase at Shoppers, using my PC Financial World Mastercard.
> 
> Frankly, it was an absolute PITA. But I guess worth it in the end?
> 
> With my Mastercard, I *should* earn 35 points per $1 spent at Shoppers. 15 of those points are earned strictly as PC Optimum (i.e. you don't have to be a Mastercard holder to get them) and 20 of those points are earned as a result of being a PC Mastercard holder. Following?
> 
> However, gift cards are not eligible for PC Optimum points (unless you use a Mastercard) so I can only ever get 20 points per $1 spent at Shoppers.
> 
> To test how this would all shake out, I bought Disney Gift Cards at Shoppers (it took a while to find them but I did in the end!), enough to cover my Canadian Resident Ticket purchase for my trip in May. I bought 5 x $500 gift cards (which is the most I could load on one card in store) for a total of $2500. At this point, there was a LOT of confusion at the cash register as it seemed to be the most anyone had ever purchased from this store or something?
> 
> A manager had to come out and check my ID before authorizing the purchase. I got the cards loaded, saved my receipt, and started watching the PC Optimum app.
> 
> And nothing happened. For days. Just when I was starting to worry, I saw that 25,000 points had been deposited, backdated to the date of purchase, as a PC Financial transaction. NOT a Shopper's transaction. And so I waited for the other half of my points to be deposited.
> 
> At some point, I saw that 32,000 had been deposited, around the transaction date but not ON the transaction date. I contacted PC Optimum for clarification as to whether these were indeed the second amount of points I was owed, as the app had literally zero information (except for "PC Financial transaction") and because it was for 32,000 and not 25,000 I really didn't know for a fact those were the points. This sent me down a rabbit hole of providing receipts, transaction numbers, being passed to PC Financial, being passed back to Optimum, because literally no one could tell me what the tarnation those points were.
> 
> In the end, PC Optimum said "we think those are the points" and because I didn't have a transaction that large during that time window, I kind of have to assume they are. In the meantime, I have upgraded to a PC Financial World Mastercard ELITE, which should increase the points to 30 per $1 (and an additional 15 points for non-gift card purchases) at Shoppers. I'm not thrilled at how this all shook out, but I'm willing to try again to get that 3% discount.
> 
> Anyway, TLDR, pack your patience for these types of transactions!


Thanks so much for your update!!  Trying to decide if purchasing Disney gift cards at Shoppers to avoid paying the transaction fees is worth it.  So, if I understand you correctly,using my PC Elite MC I should earn 30 points per dollar from shoppers + the amount the MC pays me for using it?

I might start with a smaller purchase of just one $500 Disney gift card purchase at Shoppers and see how that goes.

@Sunday, have you applied any of your gift cards to your Disney account via MDE?  We’re there any challenges doing that?


----------



## Sunday

scrappinginontario said:


> Thanks so much for your update!!  Trying to decide if purchasing Disney gift cards at Shoppers to avoid paying the transaction fees is worth it.  So, if I understand you correctly,using my PC Elite MC I should earn 30 points per dollar from shoppers + the amount the MC pays me for using it?



No, you will get 30 points per dollar TOTAL. If you were buying literally anything else, say shampoo, you would get 45 points. But PC Optimum alone does not earn on gift cards, so you only getting the earning power of the PC Financial card you are using. In your case with Elite, that's 30 points per dollar.



scrappinginontario said:


> @Sunday, have you applied any of your gift cards to your Disney account via MDE?  We’re there any challenges doing that?



I haven't done this, as my vacation is at a Good Neighbor hotel (Waldorf Astoria Bonnet Creek / Hilton Bonnet Creek split stay) so no point in doing this personally. I did combine the cards on disneygiftcard.com so that I had $1000 CAD on two cards, and a $500. The $1000 CAD translated to about $760 USD on each card and I could see the value fluctuate every day (which drove me kind of bonkers to be honest!). I had to call in to buy the Canadian Resident tickets because online they won't let you apply more than one gift card to the purchase. Also, worth noting, disneygiftcard.com won't let you keep more than 5 cards on file. With the max $1000 per card, you have to load up to five cards in (max of $500 each if you buy from Shopppers), consolidate the balances and delete the empty cards, load another two in, consolidate those and delete the empty ones, load another in...then you would have to use those cards up with a payment in order to free up the slots. I was warned NEVER to destroy the cards, just in case. And of course, keep the receipts.

I plan on doing another purchase to cover our food and souvenirs, but it has been a bit of a hassle so far. BUT $50 for the purchase plus savings the US exchange fee on my credit card is nothing to sniff at. I also plan on buying a ton of cards to pay off my cruise in 2021, which will likely be a bit smoother as I can just get the travel agent to apply all the cards, albeit with the same restrictions (five cards on the account).


----------



## AngelDisney

Went to Loblaws to buy snacks for a school event. Didn’t think about getting points. Just wanted to go somewhere close by on the way home. Spent $52 and got 10000 points. What a nice surprise! I think PC points is the way to go after Rexall is gone!!


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

It's Save-Your-Offers Wednesday!


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Offer is 20x on $75, but I can’t remember if it’s on beauty or on everything.


----------



## bgula

I've just received our PC MC (45 points at Shoppers type of card) and I have a couple quick questions:

1) If I purchase something at Shoppers, do I get 45 points/$, or is it actually 30 as they figure I got 15 in the store?

2) Do they post those points after a few days, or is it done as bulk points once the monthly CC statement is ready?


----------



## bigscee

bgula said:


> I've just received our PC MC (45 points at Shoppers type of card) and I have a couple quick questions:
> 
> 1) If I purchase something at Shoppers, do I get 45 points/$, or is it actually 30 as they figure I got 15 in the store?
> 
> 2) Do they post those points after a few days, or is it done as bulk points once the monthly CC statement is ready?



1) Actually 30pts/$
2) a few days after, not monthly


----------



## scrappinginontario

I'm guessing I'm not the only one who wishes the points transactions displayed more information.  In particular, it would be really helpful if the transaction stated the store I was shopping at when the points were awarded.


----------



## isabellea

scrappinginontario said:


> I'm guessing I'm not the only one who wishes the points transactions displayed more information.  In particular, it would be really helpful if the transaction stated the store I was shopping at when the points were awarded.


The info is displayed in the app under the transaction tab under Points.


----------



## scrappinginontario

isabellea said:


> The info is displayed in the app under the transaction tab under Points.


Thanks!  That’s where I was going wrong.  I was looking under my PC Elite points expecting to see Shoppers Drug Mart.  Forgot that using my PC Elite at Shoppers earns me points in both locations.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

No targeted 20x offer for me at Shoppers, but I did get a spend $20 get 5000 points, plus I have a lot of offers that I can buy there for the $20.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

I have some good offers this week for pantry items that need replenishing, so I'm happy with that.  I have the milk bonus at Shopper's.  I'm hoping I can use it this week.  I would go tonight on my way home from work...but of course, the son's car is getting some repairs done and I'm sharing my Izzy with him, and I have a haircut appointment.  And this momma is NEEDING her hair cut


----------



## scrappinginontario

Pumpkin1172 said:


> I have some good offers this week for pantry items that need replenishing, so I'm happy with that.  I have the milk bonus at Shopper's.  I'm hoping I can use it this week.  I would go tonight on my way home from work...but of course, the son's car is getting some repairs done and I'm sharing my Izzy with him, and I have a haircut appointment.  And this momma is NEEDING her hair cut


I find I'm stocking up on pantry items.  I'm not worried and don't think it will happen but, if the Coronovirus gets worse here I want to have enough stuff in the house that we can live off the pantry for a couple of weeks should we be quarantined.  I know the chances are small, small but, am buying little bits just in case.

Thanks to all the cereal bonuses recently we're well stocked in cereal!


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

If the offer says ‘expires feb 8’, does that mean i can still use on Saturday? Or is today the last day?


----------



## tinkerone

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> If the offer says ‘expires feb 8’, does that mean i can still use on Saturday? Or is today the last day?


You have until the end of the day of Feb. 8th.  Hope that helps.


----------



## tlcdoula

Thank you for all the tips and info along the way, I was able to get enough for 2 park hopper passes for Disneyland and then another trip fell in my lap hahahah..  So I will have to pay out of pocket for one 3 days pass and the max pass add-ons.  But I think I did pretty good.  Is sad to see my points balance down to almost nothing though.  Time to start adding on some points before April so I can put it towards our Halloween Party Tickets.


----------



## Disney Addicted

I just received a text offer of 8,000 points when Spend $30+ today only at Shoppers.  I may go this afternoon.  It's a $1 less than the 20X on $50 or $60 but I have a hard time spending $50 or $60 at Shoppers.  We need eggs, bread, brown sugar, milk, sensadyne and listerine as it is.

Hmm.. I just checked the app and I have a for every $20 spent get 5,000 pts tomorrow coming up.


----------



## mort1331

I had that one last week. Little less in points back, 25% return, but still for small amounts thats good.


----------



## Days In the Sun

Disney Addicted said:


> I just received a text offer of 8,000 points when Spend $30+ today only at Shoppers.  I may go this afternoon.  It's a $1 less than the 20X on $50 or $60 but I have a hard time spending $50 or $60 at Shoppers.  We need eggs, bread, brown sugar, milk, sensadyne and listerine as it is.
> 
> Hmm.. I just checked the app and I have a for every $20 spent get 5,000 pts tomorrow coming up.



If it makes you feel any better, you'll only be out 55 cents since you get base miles (15x30=450 base + 8000 offer = 8450).  20x when you spend $30 offer would be 9000 (base already included).


----------



## TammyLynn33

The loaded offers in the app are they only able to be used once or is it once per transaction
Thanks


----------



## scrappinginontario

TammyLynn33 said:


> The loaded offers in the app are they only able to be used once or is it once per transaction
> Thanks


Normally it’s just once.


----------



## Disney Addicted

Days In the Sun said:


> If it makes you feel any better, you'll only be out 55 cents since you get base miles (15x30=450 base + 8000 offer = 8450).  20x when you spend $30 offer would be 9000 (base already included).



I hadn't thought of that, thanks.  A few minutes ago I thought of working out $ cash-back per $ spend though.  If Rexall doesn't offer a double-dip for tomorrow, I won't be shopping there tomorrow.  Looks like my best offer is Shoppers today Spend $30 get $8 back.  That's .266 cents per $ spent compared to Rexall's .20 cents per $ spent.

Ohh, never mind!  I just checked the Air Miles thread and tomorrow will be a double-dip day!  Forget Shoppers today.  I'm going to Rexall's tomorrow.
Spend $50 and get 200 miles ($20 cash-back).  That's .40 cents cash-back per $ spent.



TammyLynn33 said:


> The loaded offers in the app are they only able to be used once or is it once per transaction
> Thanks



Yes, just once.  However, if the offer in the app says "for EVERY $xx get xxx points" then you can double or triple the points as long as it's done in ONE transacation.  IE, tomorrow my app says "for every $20 spent get 5,000 points".  If I spend $20, I get 5,000 points.  If I spend $40, I get 10,000 points.  If I spend $60, I get 15,000 points.


----------



## tlcdoula

I normally get a text offer from Shoppers Tuesday mornings but nothing today did anyone else receive one?


----------



## bigscee

tlcdoula said:


> I normally get a text offer from Shoppers Tuesday mornings but nothing today did anyone else receive one?



I got one: 8000 points when you spend $30 or more.


----------



## Silvermist999

bigscee said:


> I got one: 8000 points when you spend $30 or more.



@tlcdoula I also got this same offer this morning.


----------



## Disney Addicted

Yes.  Same as bigscee.


----------



## Debbie

It was on Twitter from Smart Canucks. Spend $30 get 8000 points


----------



## tlcdoula

Darn, I didn't get one... and I need to get some points lol.  I kick myself for not getting max pass added our to DL tickets yesterday and they raised the price by $5 per day... really not a big deal but those points will help haha..   

I will wait patiently or not so patiently to see if something pops up, I tried texting to re sign up and it says you are already enrolled.


----------



## marchingstar

tlcdoula said:


> I normally get a text offer from Shoppers Tuesday mornings but nothing today did anyone else receive one?


 
I haven't gotten mine yet. Sometimes they come a bit later in the day.


----------



## marchingstar

Disney Addicted said:


> I hadn't thought of that, thanks.  A few minutes ago I thought of working out $ cash-back per $ spend though.  If Rexall doesn't offer a double-dip for tomorrow, I won't be shopping there tomorrow.  Looks like my best offer is Shoppers today Spend $30 get $8 back.  That's .266 cents per $ spent compared to Rexall's .20 cents per $ spent.
> 
> Ohh, never mind!  I just checked the Air Miles thread and tomorrow will be a double-dip day!  Forget Shoppers today.  I'm going to Rexall's tomorrow.
> Spend $50 and get 200 miles ($20 cash-back).  That's .40 cents cash-back per $ spent.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, just once.  However, if the offer in the app says "for EVERY $xx get xxx points" then you can double or triple the points as long as it's done in ONE transacation.  IE, tomorrow my app says "for every $20 spent get 5,000 points".  If I spend $20, I get 5,000 points.  If I spend $40, I get 10,000 points.  If I spend $60, I get 15,000 points.



I really appreciate that you broke down the math like this! We leave at the end of this week for a visit to the Mouse, and I have a list of last minute purchases we need. It looks like Rexall is the better option for me too!


----------



## mort1331

no text yet. I usually get them


----------



## tlcdoula

mort1331 said:


> no text yet. I usually get them


I just got the text... weird I have never had one this late before


----------



## scrappinginontario

tlcdoula said:


> I just got the text... weird I have never had one this late before


Me too.  And, I didn’t have to ‘scratch’ anything which I didn’t miss at all.


----------



## tinkerone

tlcdoula said:


> I normally get a text offer from Shoppers Tuesday mornings but nothing today did anyone else receive one?


I didn’t and I found that odd.  Thought maybe they skipped offers this week.


----------



## mort1331

My text finally came..
At 7pm....all done for the day not heading out.


----------



## tinkerone

mort1331 said:


> My text finally came..
> At 7pm....all done for the day not heading out.


Min.e never did come.  Wonder what the issue was.  Oh well, didn't really need anything anyways.

*Wednesday, time to save the offers for next week*!


----------



## Pumpkin1172

It's Wednesday...if you have an offer you wanted and didn't get to use this week...save it for next week.  Mine are done now.  Hoping for a 20X the points weekend.  I am needing a couple of things again from shopper's.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Shoppers flyer is posted on Smart Canucks. It's a 20x offer this weekend!


----------



## TammyLynn33

scrappinginontario said:


> Me too.  And, I didn’t have to ‘scratch’ anything which I didn’t miss at all.
> 
> is it sad I miss the excitement of it ? Lol
> Ok I think I’m falling for the PC thing. I literally had a couple little shops and am at $20. Which for me doesn’t seem like a lot of effort .
> What really sold me was I went out of my way to go to loblaws last night for the 1000 for $5 frozen food and stocked up in shepherds pie . And it didn’t show . Cashier told me to call . I’m like ugh but I did a missing points form and they were added to my account within a couple hours . No chasing for months which I appreciate .
> thanks so much guys .. I think I’m hooked


----------



## tlcdoula

The 20X shoppers offer that is in their flyer does it have a min amount?  I have one in my app right now for a min spending of $50 for tomorrow.   The flyer starts for Saturday and there are a few things on sale that I need in that flyer so I would rather wait if the min spending is close to $50


----------



## tinkerone

tlcdoula said:


> The 20X shoppers offer that is in their flyer does it have a min amount?  I have one in my app right now for a min spending of $50 for tomorrow.   The flyer starts for Saturday and there are a few things on sale that I need in that flyer so I would rather wait if the min spending is close to $50


Looking at the flyer it says the 20X's offer is from Friday to Sunday so you should be good.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

It doesnt note a minimum spend. Just says to check your app, mine is on $75 spend.


----------



## tinkerone

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> It doesnt note a minimum spend. Just says to check your app, mine is on $75 spend.


Mine is $50.  I can make that.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

It's a good thing I need dishwasher tabs, bounce sheets, etc since mine is $75.


----------



## tinkerone

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> It's a good thing I need dishwasher tabs, bounce sheets, etc since mine is $75.


On the bright side, you will make more PC points than those of us with the $50 offer.  There's always that!


----------



## Pumpkin1172

I like it when the offer is all weekend.  Sometimes I find it hard to get there when I'm working the second job on Saturdays.  I just don't have the energy to go there after I've been running around a store all day moving furniture around and helping customers.  

I have my list on my phone ready to go!


----------



## Frozen2014

Sorry, this has probably been said but it's a long thread.....

Can you use your Optimum points to purchase Disney Gift cards at Shoppers?  e.g. If I have $50 in points, then that can buy a gift card.

Then...that gift card can be used to pay for say, an ADR (and I guess converted to USD)?


----------



## adamkat

Frozen2014 said:


> Sorry, this has probably been said but it's a long thread.....
> 
> Can you use your Optimum points to purchase Disney Gift cards at Shoppers? e.g. If I have $50 in points, then that can buy a gift card.
> 
> Then...that gift card can be used to pay for say, an ADR (and I guess converted to USD)?



Not directly.   For example today I bought $100 of groceries and $100 Disney gift card at real Canadian superstore.   I used $100 of my PC optimum points and paid $100 for the "cards"  you can't use to buy only cards.  

Hope that makes sense?


----------



## tlcdoula

Pumpkin1172 said:


> I like it when the offer is all weekend.  Sometimes I find it hard to get there when I'm working the second job on Saturdays.  I just don't have the energy to go there after I've been running around a store all day moving furniture around and helping customers.
> 
> I have my list on my phone ready to go!



I totally agree, makes it easier.  I work 2 jobs to support my disney/mexico addiction.. so these points really do help!!


----------



## AngelDisney

Frozen2014 said:


> Sorry, this has probably been said but it's a long thread.....
> 
> Can you use your Optimum points to purchase Disney Gift cards at Shoppers?  e.g. If I have $50 in points, then that can buy a gift card.
> 
> Then...that gift card can be used to pay for say, an ADR (and I guess converted to USD)?


Gift cards can be used for meals, merchandise and even on the cruise, but you cannot use points to buy gift cards directly.


----------



## scrappinginontario

AngelDisney said:


> Gift cards can be used for meals, merchandise and even on the cruise, but you cannot use points to buy gift cards directly.


But, they can be purchased using points as explained by @adamkat above.  As long as the $ amount of items purchased is greater than the amount of $$ for the gift card you may purchase it.

I often spend $50+ in groceries at Superstore and add a $50 Disney gift card to my purchase.  I use 50,000 points and pay for the balance with my PC MC.


----------



## AngelDisney

scrappinginontario said:


> But, they can be purchased using points as explained by @adamkat above.  As long as the $ amount of items purchased is greater than the amount of $$ for the gift card you may purchase it.
> 
> I often spend $50+ in groceries at Superstore and add a $50 Disney gift card to my purchase.  I use 50,000 points and pay for the balance with my PC MC.


You are using the points for the groceries, not really the gift card. That’s why I said not directly. You just put away the money you have saved for using the points aside to pay for the gift card. I am planning to put away money saved for redeeming points; then right before my trip, I will use the money saved to buy one gift card of $500 or two with $1000 depending on how much I have saved from using the points. This way I am saving the effort to try to consolidate all the gift cards as well. It’s the same saving to me. You can’t use points to directly buy any gift cards.


----------



## tlcdoula

scrappinginontario said:


> But, they can be purchased using points as explained by @adamkat above.  As long as the $ amount of items purchased is greater than the amount of $$ for the gift card you may purchase it.
> 
> I often spend $50+ in groceries at Superstore and add a $50 Disney gift card to my purchase.  I use 50,000 points and pay for the balance with my PC MC.



This is exactly what I do, I try to estimate what my groceries will be worth and get close to the same amount in gift cards.  I normally do my orders for with their pick up service, but when I have enough points to redeem we go in and do an order.   Hubby always laughs as I am trying to estimate what the bill will be so I can get close that that amount in gift cards at the same time...   

I think he thought I was insane, well ok maybe I am but when we paid for most of our 3 park hoppers with those gift cards he is on board. haha


----------



## Frozen2014

Thanks for explaining. Basically spend at least the same as the gift card .

What about the other way?  Do you get points for buying a gift card?  E.g. Spend $50 for 5000 points?  Guessing not


----------



## tlcdoula

Frozen2014 said:


> Thanks for explaining. Basically spend at least the same as the gift card .
> 
> What about the other way?  Do you get points for buying a gift card?  E.g. Spend $50 for 5000 points?  Guessing not



Nope, I wish we did.. sure would be nice to get some.  I think if you have their mastercard you would because it counts towards your charges on that card.  

I have a west jet card that I use to charge as much as I can during the month to earn some $ for our flights.  When I combine it with our companion voucher on that card it feels more affordable.


----------



## Frozen2014

Too bad, but not surprised. Thanks for the info.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Spent $79.39 before tax at Shoppers and earned 24,800.  Then I went to Superstore and spent 5.99 on papers towels, earned 2000 bonus points, and $10 in juices and earned 3000 in points.

Not a bad day, I guess!


----------



## Disney Addicted

Frozen2014 said:


> What about the other way?  Do you get points for buying a gift card?  E.g. Spend $50 for 5000 points?  Guessing not



No AND yes.  Normally you don't get points on gift cards.  However, the program does offer specials that give you points on gift card purchases.  The deals will be listed in the flyers and/or the APP.  They can be different.

For example, right now my APP has a "For every $50 sent on APP Store & iTunes Cards" get 7,500 points.


----------



## Disney Addicted

Today was a good PC Optimum day for me.  I was actually able to complete a $50 spend at Shoppers on basic food items we needed that included items on sale.  I stocked up on butter (4), peanut butter (3) and had a digital offer so I ended up with 16,300 points.  Plus milk on a separate receipt for another 1,000 points.

Then I went grocery shopping at Loblaws and spent $115.  I "cashed out" $80 in points and earned 13,800 points at the same time.  That was nice!  I had the 200 pts for every $1 in beef, pork and carrots offer.
That's another $80 tucked into my August cruise fund.  Starting from September that brings my total to $670 from the PC program.  Plus $80 in euchre winnings makes $750.


----------



## TammyLynn33

Newbie question ..

I have offers on my app. It says expires in 2 days .can I use on Wednesday or would they expire Tuesday ?


----------



## Debbie

The offers expire on Wednesday, with a new batch on Thursday. It's why you'll often see reminders to "save your (4) offers" if you don't plan on shopping by Wednesday night.


----------



## TammyLynn33

Debbie said:


> The offers expire on Wednesday, with a new batch on Thursday. It's why you'll often see reminders to "save your (4) offers" if you don't plan on shopping by Wednesday night.


Perfect and yes I’m shipping wed night so perfect . New bed being delivered next week hoping to take advantage of the 1000/$5 bedding offer


----------



## MermaidLagoonResident

Quick little update-

Yesterday I was finishing my last minute packing, I fly down to WDW tomorrow morning. My mom is joining me on this trip and lives about an hour out of the city, instead of having to do that drive super early to get to the airport tomorrow we are staying at an airport hotel tonight and I believe she is receiving parking with the booking while we're gone. I am currently counting down the hours at work till its vacation time  

One of my last minute jobs was pulling out my stash of gc's and seeing how I did. Grand total of gc's I am taking with me is $860(can$)! $250 is from gifts I received over the pass couple months ( DH and brother's Christmas gifts this year were Disney gc's and then we also dog sat for a friend back in Jan for a week and they gave us some cash that I converted into dis money), the remaining $610 is all from optimum points! I am impressed! I can't quite recall when I started activity collecting points, I want to say somewhere mid to late spring and I only ever redeemed during bonus events. The planning for this dis trip started in June, after I registered for the 2020 Princess half marathon weekend. 

The conversion is going to hurt a little on it but just have to remind myself that this was all bonus money anyways!


----------



## AngelDisney

MermaidLagoonResident said:


> Quick little update-
> 
> Yesterday I was finishing my last minute packing, I fly down to WDW tomorrow morning. My mom is joining me on this trip and lives about an hour out of the city, instead of having to do that drive super early to get to the airport tomorrow we are staying at an airport hotel tonight and I believe she is receiving parking with the booking while we're gone. I am currently counting down the hours at work till its vacation time
> 
> One of my last minute jobs was pulling out my stash of gc's and seeing how I did. Grand total of gc's I am taking with me is $860(can$)! $250 is from gifts I received over the pass couple months ( DH and brother's Christmas gifts this year were Disney gc's and then we also dog sat for a friend back in Jan for a week and they gave us some cash that I converted into dis money), the remaining $610 is all from optimum points! I am impressed! I can't quite recall when I started activity collecting points, I want to say somewhere mid to late spring and I only ever redeemed during bonus events. The planning for this dis trip started in June, after I registered for the 2020 Princess half marathon weekend.
> 
> The conversion is going to hurt a little on it but just have to remind myself that this was all bonus money anyways!


Safe travel and have a magical vacation!


----------



## Pumpkin1172

tlcdoula said:


> I work 2 jobs to support my disney/mexico addiction.. so these points really do help!!


I started this job to help pay for the dd destination wedding ( which got the hubby hooked on warm vacations after he said for year he would hate them   ) and I have worked enough to currently almost have enough for another 2 trips for just the 2 of us...or one trip for the 4 of us to go to Orlando. But not with the news release yesterday...That Pier 1 is closing all canadian stores and filled for chapter 11...I will be out of a job supporting our new travel habit.   WE new it was coming, but it is still upsetting to hear and know there is a date for closing.  I have my plate full with recently going back to university part time through distance learning, so I don't think I will be rushing out to find a new one anytime soon.


----------



## tlcdoula

Pumpkin1172 said:


> I started this job to help pay for the dd destination wedding ( which got the hubby hooked on warm vacations after he said for year he would hate them   ) and I have worked enough to currently almost have enough for another 2 trips for just the 2 of us...or one trip for the 4 of us to go to Orlando. But not with the news release yesterday...That Pier 1 is closing all canadian stores and filled for chapter 11...I will be out of a job supporting our new travel habit.   WE new it was coming, but it is still upsetting to hear and know there is a date for closing.  I have my plate full with recently going back to university part time through distance learning, so I don't think I will be rushing out to find a new one anytime soon.



Oh that is horrible, I am so sorry. Going back to school being able to concentrate on that is important.  It is a vicious cycle this second job thing, it is exhausting but we have trips to look forward too..... I am always tossing around quitting but then Disney or Mexico gets me because I know that there is no way I could travel if I didn't work at Value village part time.  I has been over 9 years now and the older i get the harder it is lol..


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Just checked smart canucks and SDM flyer is 20x on $50 saturday, and they have spend $75 and get a free $20 ultimate dining card on sunday and monday.


----------



## tinkerone

Wednesday, time to save those offers!


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Once again this programme isn't doing ANYTHING to make me go out of my way to shop at any of their stores. I have a pitiful 6 offers and of those I've never even bought 5 of those things!!!*


----------



## tinkerone

Donald - my hero said:


> *Once again this programme isn't doing ANYTHING to make me go out of my way to shop at any of their stores. I have a pitiful 6 offers and of those I've never even bought 5 of those things!!!*


That's really unfortunate.  I have 21 and I use half of them on a regular bases.  I wonder if it's a case of the more you shop there the more offers you get.  It is pretty hard to target offers until they can figure out your shopping habits.  
I certainly have gotten offers that I have to scratch my head about.  Just because I have bought your bacon doesn't mean I want to try your turkey bacon.  Big no!


----------



## scrappinginontario

Donald - my hero said:


> *Once again this programme isn't doing ANYTHING to make me go out of my way to shop at any of their stores. I have a pitiful 6 offers and of those I've never even bought 5 of those things!!!*


 Mine weren't very good this week either.  15 offers but half were duplicates from last week (that I didn't save) and don't need right now.


tinkerone said:


> That's really unfortunate.  I have 21 and I use half of them on a regular bases.  I wonder if it's a case of the more you shop there the more offers you get.  It is pretty hard to target offers until they can figure out your shopping habits.
> I certainly have gotten offers that I have to scratch my head about.  Just because I have bought your bacon doesn't mean I want to try your turkey bacon.  Big no!


 I've shopped at Superstore *ahem* 4 times this week    1/3 of my offers are items I've never bought and don't intend to.

I was really hoping for a milk offer but none again this week.  LOL, guess I can buy fresh now and stop using the bag that expired on Sunday.   

The things we don't do for points!!


----------



## Donald - my hero

tinkerone said:


> That's really unfortunate.  I have 21 and I use half of them on a regular bases.  I wonder if it's a case of the more you shop there the more offers you get.  It is pretty hard to target offers until they can figure out your shopping habits.
> I certainly have gotten offers that I have to scratch my head about.  Just because I have bought your bacon doesn't mean I want to try your turkey bacon.  Big no!


*This happens regularly to me -- I contacted them once and they said yes, this is a problem for some people that they're aware of and trying to fix. I get the same offers and I save the ones i want until i need to buy that product and then it doesn't show up for about a month. I don't shop much so the targeted offers really ARE when i do get some that are different that everyone else's "oh you might like this product" -- i have the turkey bacon as well. Currently i have nothing other than my one saved offer other than those.*


----------



## juniorbugman

Donald - my hero said:


> *This happens regularly to me -- I contacted them once and they said yes, this is a problem for some people that they're aware of and trying to fix. I get the same offers and I save the ones i want until i need to buy that product and then it doesn't show up for about a month. I don't shop much so the targeted offers really ARE when i do get some that are different that everyone else's "oh you might like this product" -- i have the turkey bacon as well. Currently i have nothing other than my one saved offer other than those.*


I have this one offer that I keep getting and I even said don't show me this offer again and once again it is back.  I am hit or miss on shopping at Shoppers and Superstore so I guess they are trying to figure me out as well.  Sometimes I have lots of offers but this week I only have 12 and 4 are the ones I saved from last week.  Sometimes I have waited until after 11 at night before I save my offers and I get more because they have already partially loaded the offers then I save mine so I get more offers.


----------



## Debbie

Donald - my hero said:


> *Once again this programme isn't doing ANYTHING to make me go out of my way to shop at any of their stores. I have a pitiful 6 offers and of those I've never even bought 5 of those things!!!*


That is really too bad. I have 14 new + 4 that I saved. 1 is at the Shoppers Wellwise store, but it is for a blood pressure monitor, something I've actually been thinking about for DH. 2 of the offers I probably won't use, but the rest are definitely a plus for our family. I love getting veggies! Fingers crossed that things work out one of these times for you.


----------



## mort1331

That is a shame. I would say out of the reg 15 we get wenuse at least 10. Thats not including the 20x events.


----------



## damo

Mine are usually pretty good.  Ground beef, chicken, canned vegetables, prepared food, aerius, cough drops, Campbells soup, potatoes.  Those are this week.  I will buy all of those.


----------



## adamkat

Used my 20x pts for $50 spent.  They had my protein shake on sale for $20 so that made it easy.  800 for delissio pizza and 200 for no name veggies.  Miss not having the 1000 pts for milk one.


----------



## Debbie

adamkat said:


> Used my 20x pts for $50 spent.  They had my protein shake on sale for $20 so that made it easy.  800 for delissio pizza and 200 for no name veggies.  Miss not having the 1000 pts for milk one.


I didn't get it last week, but it is back this week   . Good thing! I bought two bags two weeks ago, and we're just on the last bag now. I miss my little one not drinking milk (she's being tested for lactose intolerance, apparently)


----------



## hdrolfe

adamkat said:


> Used my 20x pts for $50 spent.  They had my protein shake on sale for $20 so that made it easy.  800 for delissio pizza and 200 for no name veggies.  Miss not having the 1000 pts for milk one.


Which shake do you drink? I am always trying to find one I like. It is a lot of expensive tests lol.

Went to shoppers, they had kiddos mac and cheese on sale, plus some other food items so getting to over 50 was pretty easy. I cant see shopping at Loblaws but Shoppers will replace Rexall, especially once they drop airmiles. I find it funny that so many basic grocery items, eggs, bread, milk, cheese, are cheaper at the drug store than the grocery store. I will.have to figure out how many points can be redeemed for what amount. But may wait until Christmas and get something electronic.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Did my 20x at SDM. Earned 17,000+ on $51 pretax. Cashed out $50 at Superstore. Earned 9400 on that purchase too.

I am half way there towards candlelight processional tickets, need 4, have 2.


----------



## adamkat

hdrolfe said:


> Which shake do you drink? I am always trying to find one I like. It is a lot of expensive tests lol



Vega protein and greens chocolate flavour.  Make it with almond milk and sometimes throw in a banana or strawberries
Still chalky but doable.  Was 20.99 down from 29.99 at SDM


----------



## oceanwave

Is the PC insiders subscription worthwhile subscribing to?  Do they usually offer any promotions on sign up? I am on the fence about it, but Sobeys and Airmiles don't seem to be working well for me anymore.  I usually do most of my shopping at Fortinos or Superstore.


----------



## tinkerone

oceanwave said:


> Is the PC insiders subscription worthwhile subscribing to?  Do they usually offer any promotions on sign up? I am on the fence about it, but Sobeys and Airmiles don't seem to be working well for me anymore.  I usually do most of my shopping at Fortinos or Superstore.


It hasn't been worthwhile for me however it has for many.  They often offer incentives to join so if there isn't one right now wait a few weeks and see what comes out.  I wouldn't rush into it just yet.


----------



## scrappinginontario

oceanwave said:


> Is the PC insiders subscription worthwhile subscribing to?  Do they usually offer any promotions on sign up? I am on the fence about it, but Sobeys and Airmiles don't seem to be working well for me anymore.  I usually do most of my shopping at Fortinos or Superstore.


i shop almost exclusively at Superstore when it comes to groceries and I still have not found the insiders subscription worth me purchasing.
I’ve heard it works better for those who purchase a good amount of Joe clothing.

By far the biggest way I earn PC Points is with a MC Elite which has no fees.


----------



## rxbeth

I have 4 offers this week. I don't understand.


----------



## mort1331

rxbeth said:


> I have 4 offers this week. I don't understand.


I seem to get more as long as i save some from last week. The weeks i forget to save are the weeks i dont get many


----------



## tlcdoula

Some weeks are better than others, some weeks I don't get anything and get frustrated but this week has paid off for me.  I have two trips planned to Disneyland for late this year and I want to be able to pay for our Halloween tickets and our dinner show packages with points so I am trying to get what I can with out buying items I do not need.  It's hard.

This week I had 19 offers, some I had saved from the week before.  I also got a promo from Superstore for a PC Express pick up order if I spent $129 I got 10,000 points, plus I had an offer for spending $30 in produce and receive 9,000 points I think.  So I think on this grocery order of $160 I will get around 32,000 points from my offers.  

My shoppers offer today was spend $50 get 15,000 and I need to get some BB cream with spf for our trip next week so I can combine that with an shoppers exclusive  got for spending $20  receive 6,000 points on a few diff brands of makeup so if I can make that work out for me today's shopping will be worth it.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

It's a redemption event at SDM again this weekend...


----------



## marchingstar

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> It's a redemption event at SDM again this weekend...



one thing i love about the program is how common the redemption events are. if i’m close to the next threshold, it’s no big deal to keep saving for the next event, which is never more than a month away.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

It's hump day...time to save any offers you may want to use next week!!!!


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

WHOOP! Got a 20x/$50 offer on the app! And a spend threshold of 7500/$75, plus lots of great targeted offers.


----------



## hdrolfe

I don't really understand the points in the app, is it just if I shop at Loblaws or will they work at Shoppers too? Like 200 for every $1 on facial tissue, can I buy that at Shoppers and get the points?

I got a get 10,000 for spend $50 on Joe Fresh, which I have never bought before but could be persuaded to try for kiddo at least, he always needs new stuff when seasons change.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

If it's just for a specific store it will have the logo on the offer.

If it's an offer with no specific store logo, you can use it at either store.


----------



## marchingstar

hdrolfe said:


> I don't really understand the points in the app, is it just if I shop at Loblaws or will they work at Shoppers too? Like 200 for every $1 on facial tissue, can I buy that at Shoppers and get the points?
> 
> I got a get 10,000 for spend $50 on Joe Fresh, which I have never bought before but could be persuaded to try for kiddo at least, he always needs new stuff when seasons change.



some offers will say “shoppers exclusive” or something, which means you can only use it at the names store. 

if it doesn’t say that, you can use the order anywhere. 

so your kleenex offer would work at loblaws, shoppers, superstore... 

if you also have a multiplier offer at shoppers (spend 50$ get 20x the points) you’ll get both offers. the multiplier is only on the base points, but it still adds up.


----------



## Debbie

hdrolfe said:


> I don't really understand the points in the app, is it just if I shop at Loblaws or will they work at Shoppers too? Like 200 for every $1 on facial tissue, can I buy that at Shoppers and get the points?
> 
> I got a get 10,000 for spend $50 on Joe Fresh, which I have never bought before but could be persuaded to try for kiddo at least, he always needs new stuff when seasons change.


Unless the coupon, itself, is specific, for example the Shoppers Milk offer, then you can buy things at any of the related stores. I have a No Frills specific produce coupon this week, but the rest (including the Joe Fresh) are any of the stores. Hope that Helps.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

I have some good grocery offers this week for items we are out of.  I think I'm going to put in a PC Express order for when we roll back into town on Sunday.  I don't really feel like having to hit the grocery store for our weekly groceries once we get home.   I should net around 8,000 points for this week.  I don't know what I did before PC Express when we were out of town almost every weekend.
I don't really have anything to purchase at shoppers for the redemption weekend.  I've been slowly using my accumulated points for groceries then taking the cash and putting it into our " fun money " fund.


----------



## KrazyKoala

I finally got the infamous milk offer!!


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

At shoppers I spent $51 pre-tax and earned 18,350.
At superstore I spent $87.67 pre-tax and earned 11,100.
Cashed out $70 and got a gift card. 

Earning rewards points is exhausting sometimes, but in the end worth it. It's the only way I get to travel


----------



## Debbie

I've used PC Express for the past two weeks. I've made my order and had detailed instructions eg. pepper: firm, no wrinkles.  Both times, I had a phone call. Last week I missed it, and this week, I didn't. It was great to talk to the associate to confirm (and add) the things on my list. Today, I picked up my order at No Frills and then moved to my online order placed with M&M 15 minutes and I was DONE! (I never knew how much I _didn't_ love shopping lol)


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

20x on $50 this weekend


----------



## isabellea

Anyone else cannot save their offers for next week because they expire March 11th?


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

I was able to save my four...


----------



## KrazyKoala

I saved two.  Is there a way to unsave an offer?


----------



## Debbie

KrazyKoala said:


> I saved two.  Is there a way to unsave an offer?


I've never been able to unsave. Sometimes I have to seriously consider what I do save.


----------



## KrazyKoala

Ugh, I'm pretty annoyed with Atlantic Superstore but it worked out in the end.  I normally don't do big grocery orders but SS had chicken on sale and I had a nice offer of 200 points for every $1 spent on fresh poultry ending yesterday.  So I do my PC Express order yesterday morning and I order 5 packs of chicken.  Being on WW, we eat a lot of chicken.  I also ordered 2 of the pork tenderloin that's in the flyer.  I also have an offer of 15k points for spending over $150.  I rarely do this in one order but the price of the chicken and pork bumps me up nicely and I add some staples and I hit the $150.  I get my email that my order is ready and I look, no chicken and no pork and no subs available.  When I finally get the phone call from SS I let him know I'm somewhat annoyed. I'm now missing out on ALL the points I've planned for.  So he offers to give me the 15K points but can't do anything about the chicken points and says he can give me a rain check for the chicken and pork.  Fine.  Luckily, I had only deferred 2 offers and was able to defer my chicken offer to this week...and now I also have a fresh pork offer.  SS is out of the way but I will make a trip in on weekend and snatch up my chicken and pork points.  I have lots of good offers this week. 26 in total and lots I can use at Shoppers on Saturday to easily hit the $50 for the 20X points.  Happy shopping everyone!


----------



## scrappinginontario

I was happy to see a milk offer back today after being MIA for a few weeks.  I don't normally freeze milk but am going to buy an extra bag to toss in the freezer as I'm putting a few non-perishables aside should we have to stay home for a few weeks.  So much unknown about Covid-19 that I'd rather be overly prepared than not prepared enough.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

KrazyKoala said:


> I get my email that my order is ready and I look, no chicken and no pork and no subs available. When I finally get the phone call from SS I let him know I'm somewhat annoyed. I'm now missing out on ALL the points I've planned for. So he offers to give me the 15K points but can't do anything about the chicken points and says he can give me a rain check for the chicken and pork.


Honestly...that's what I HATE about the express shopping.  Our superstore is always famous for being out of items - and yet the hubby still points the truck in that direction and wants to shop there.  Then complains when I say....well since they didn't have  a - g items, we need to go to no frills.  Well if you would just drive to No frills...we wouldn't need to go to Superstore.  He just hates it there.  Ours is small, cramped, crowded and always full of people.  BUT, they  rarely have holes with missing product.  I can always cross off all the items on my shopping list when I'm there.   

Another weekend of 20X the points on Saturday!  I seem to have trouble getting there when it's just Saturday.  I was hoping to see a deal on gift cards.  They usually seem to have one around this time of year when I have to buy the DD something for her birthday.   Then I stock her up with a few gift cards.  But nothing this week at Shopper's


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Last week I purchased the last loadable WDW gift card on the rack at the Lacewood Drive Shoppers. I'm hoping they have more in stock!  Anyone in the Halifax area see the loadable cards at other Shoppers? I know Walmart has the $25, $50, and $100s...


----------



## KrazyKoala

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> Last week I purchased the last loadable WDW gift card on the rack at the Lacewood Drive Shoppers. I'm hoping they have more in stock!  Anyone in the Halifax area see the loadable cards at other Shoppers? I know Walmart has the $25, $50, and $100s...



What do you mean by loadable?  I usually buy e-gifcards of the ones from Walmart/Shoppers. I'm also in NS


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Loadable, meaning you can add whatever amount you want between $25-$500 per card.


----------



## KrazyKoala

Ok, I've never seen them around Sydney.  Thanks.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

With the Canadian dollar dropping steadily, I'm thinking of calling WDW and applying my gift cards to my reservation now.  Or, do we think the dollar will rebound this year once the virus settles and everything goes back to normal?  My full card HAD an exchange value of $767 US at one point, but is today at $745 US


----------



## mort1331

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> With the Canadian dollar dropping steadily, I'm thinking of calling WDW and applying my gift cards to my reservation now.  Or, do we think the dollar will rebound this year once the virus settles and everything goes back to normal?  My full card HAD an exchange value of $767 US at one point, but is today at $745 US


IF you going for this March break, do it now. Not till next year, wait it will bounce back.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

@mort1331 not going until December, LOL.


----------



## scrappinginontario

I'm holding off.  Our trip is in September.  I'm checking my accounts (RRSP, RESP, TFSA) daily and this week they look like a roller coaster!!!  Up....down....up.....down

I'm going to wait for things to settle a bit before paying off more of our trip.


----------



## Disney Addicted

scrappinginontario said:


> I'm holding off.  Our trip is in September.  I'm checking my accounts (RRSP, RESP, TFSA) daily and this week they look like a roller coaster!!!  Up....down....up.....down
> 
> I'm going to wait for things to settle a bit before paying off more of our trip.



Yes!  I have noticed that with our RRSPs and RESP.  I'm sure it's all related to the Cornavirus.  Hopefully it will settle down in a couple of months.


----------



## tinkerone

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> With the Canadian dollar dropping steadily, I'm thinking of calling WDW and applying my gift cards to my reservation now.  Or, do we think the dollar will rebound this year once the virus settles and everything goes back to normal?  My full card HAD an exchange value of $767 US at one point, but is today at $745 US


That's a very complex question.  The rate has to do with the stock markets, with Bank of Canada's moving of our prime rate, with the US Federal Bank rate and so much more.  It's so complex.  Yes, indirectly it will have to do with the Coronavirus but only so much as the virus has had an effect on the stock market, buying and selling.  I'm a retired banker and it used to drive me nuts that one of my employees was always telling customers the rate is high because there is a long weekend coming up.  He firmly believed that was a reason for movement.  
Anyways, this is the reason I only purchase the gift cards as a last resort, if I need to meet a target spend for example.  I prefer to take the money I save and buy US then and there.....but that's another debate.  Dollar cost averaging works for me but we all do things the way that makes us comfortable.


----------



## tinkerone

Back from my Shoppers shop.  Spent $75.11 before tax and received 22,500 points.  It was all from the 20X's offer, none of my personal offers were needed today.  I'm still pretty happy as that is a 30% return.  
Yahoo points!!


----------



## hdrolfe

I went to Shoppers and spent $54 before taxes. I now have just over 50k in points. That seems good. I will keep saving them though and see what I can get up to. Almost everything I got today was groceries and on sale. I think I got 15000 points or something around there.


----------



## KrazyKoala

After a few shopping trips this week I spent about $220 between SuperStore and Shoppers and ended up with 72k points back.  I'm pleased with that since it was mainly groceries and toiletries we needed which happened to line up with points and offers.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

I haven’t been out shopping yet today, at DD11’s bball provincials. Will have to go tonight, hopefully it won’t be still busy! I can’t miss out on my 20x the points.


----------



## mort1331

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> I haven’t been out shopping yet today, at DD11’s bball provincials. Will have to go tonight, hopefully it won’t be still busy! I can’t miss out on my 20x the points.


If you do you know there is one within 2 weeks. I get weekly sent with different min amounts. Never worry abouy missing out


----------



## dancin Disney style

So I only pop over here once in a while and will skim through.   Guess what????  My points were just stolen for the SECOND time.  I got the redemption email stating that I had redeemed all 290, 000 of my points.  WTH???  After it happened the last time I stopped letting my points get past about 50-60K.  I let them accumulate lately because I was planning to be using them soon.    

And, I can't log in to my account either.  At least I was able to link through the email to contact them.


----------



## Donald - my hero

dancin Disney style said:


> So I only pop over here once in a while and will skim through.   Guess what????  My points were just stolen for the SECOND time.  I got the redemption email stating that I had redeemed all 290, 000 of my points.  WTH???  After it happened the last time I stopped letting my points get past about 50-60K.  I let them accumulate lately because I was planning to be using them soon.
> 
> And, I can't log in to my account either.  At least I was able to link through the email to contact them.


*Well CRAP that's gotta be extremely frustrating! What are they doing (or not) to insure that our accounts are secure?

Ok on a personal note, anyone want to do some math for me and tell me how i did on my shopping last night??

Had 3 offers that i used -
1200 points for Nature clean products, cost $3.47
600 points for every $3 on frozen fruit - spend $25.94 on blueberries
200 points for every $1 on blueberries - as well as the frozen i got some fresh for a total cost of $29.91 on blueberries

Final total - $44.93 and earned 11,800 points. good or bad?*


----------



## tinkerone

Donald - my hero said:


> *Well CRAP that's gotta be extremely frustrating! What are they doing (or not) to insure that our accounts are secure?
> 
> Ok on a personal note, anyone want to do some math for me and tell me how i did on my shopping last night??
> 
> Had 3 offers that i used -
> 1200 points for Nature clean products, cost $3.47
> 600 points for every $3 on frozen fruit - spend $25.94 on blueberries
> 200 points for every $1 on blueberries - as well as the frozen i got some fresh for a total cost of $29.91 on blueberries
> 
> Final total - $44.93 and earned 11,800 points. good or bad?*


Not bad.  That's $11.80 earned.  Each 1000 is equal to a dollar.  As for security, when my computer isn't sure who is signing into my account it sends my email address a secure code I need to key in before it lets me have access to my account.  Much to my dismay, that happens more often than not for some reason.

ETA-that's about a 25% return.


----------



## marchingstar

dancin Disney style said:


> So I only pop over here once in a while and will skim through.   Guess what????  My points were just stolen for the SECOND time.  I got the redemption email stating that I had redeemed all 290, 000 of my points.  WTH???  After it happened the last time I stopped letting my points get past about 50-60K.  I let them accumulate lately because I was planning to be using them soon.
> 
> And, I can't log in to my account either.  At least I was able to link through the email to contact them.



oh my goodness, this is horrible!! 

i hope you get some kind of resolution soon, but at this point i feel like they should close your card and open a totally new one. 

does it say “you” redeemed at your regular store? if so, time for an investigation on their part!


----------



## marchingstar

Donald - my hero said:


> *Well CRAP that's gotta be extremely frustrating! What are they doing (or not) to insure that our accounts are secure?
> 
> Ok on a personal note, anyone want to do some math for me and tell me how i did on my shopping last night??
> 
> Had 3 offers that i used -
> 1200 points for Nature clean products, cost $3.47
> 600 points for every $3 on frozen fruit - spend $25.94 on blueberries
> 200 points for every $1 on blueberries - as well as the frozen i got some fresh for a total cost of $29.91 on blueberries
> 
> Final total - $44.93 and earned 11,800 points. good or bad?*



not too bad!

basically, you earned 11.80 worth of points. 11.80/44.93 = a 26% return.


----------



## Donald - my hero

marchingstar said:


> oh my goodness, this is horrible!!
> 
> i hope you get some kind of resolution soon, but at this point i feel like they should close your card and open a totally new one.
> 
> does it say “you” redeemed at your regular store? if so, time for an investigation on their part!





marchingstar said:


> not too bad!
> 
> basically, you earned 11.80 worth of points. 11.80/44.93 = a 26% return.


*i just realized my math is wrong!! not exactly sure how on earth i did that (and why neither of you caught it!!
My total cost was $29.91 for the 11,800 points 


(the $44.93 is actually the receipt from one of our meals at Disney, just checking that total to see if the dining plan would have made sense or not)

And i agree about the account -- close it down and get a new one!*


----------



## dancin Disney style

What are they doing?  Clearly nothing.  I can see through the app that the transaction took place in Scarborough and it was the card that is my app.  So how on earth could someone get access to the number from my app?   Also, there was a transaction before the redemption that earned me 15 pts....so was that a little fishing expedition?

Now I’m just waiting until they email me back.  The link in the redemption confirmation took me to the regular missing miles page so hopefully they will respond quickly the way they normally do.  The last time me points were stolen it dragged on for a long time.  I want to say it was months but can’t remember exactly.


----------



## tinkerone

Donald - my hero said:


> *i just realized my math is wrong!! not exactly sure how on earth i did that (and why neither of you caught it!!
> My total cost was $29.91 for the 11,800 points
> 
> 
> (the $44.93 is actually the receipt from one of our meals at Disney, just checking that total to see if the dining plan would have made sense or not)*


Better and better!  That's almost 40%.  Not a bad return


----------



## marchingstar

Donald - my hero said:


> *i just realized my math is wrong!! not exactly sure how on earth i did that (and why neither of you caught it!!
> My total cost was $29.91 for the 11,800 points
> 
> 
> (the $44.93 is actually the receipt from one of our meals at Disney, just checking that total to see if the dining plan would have made sense or not)
> 
> And i agree about the account -- close it down and get a new one!*



I just guessed you bought other stuff  But yes, this kicks things from “pretty good” to “great!” on my scale. Anything above 40% is a great return, in my books!


----------



## marchingstar

dancin Disney style said:


> What are they doing?  Clearly nothing.  I can see through the app that the transaction took place in Scarborough and it was the card that is my app.  So how on earth could someone get access to the number from my app?   Also, there was a transaction before the redemption that earned me 15 pts....so was that a little fishing expedition?
> 
> Now I’m just waiting until they email me back.  The link in the redemption confirmation took me to the regular missing miles page so hopefully they will respond quickly the way they normally do.  The last time me points were stolen it dragged on for a long time.  I want to say it was months but can’t remember exactly.


 How horrible. it definitely sounds like some fishing to me. 

I hope that you can get this resolved easily and quickly. I feel like the program needs a system-wide fix like requiring a PIN, especially since this obviously isn’t an isolated problem.


----------



## scrappinginontario

dancin Disney style said:


> So I only pop over here once in a while and will skim through.   Guess what????  My points were just stolen for the SECOND time.  I got the redemption email stating that I had redeemed all 290, 000 of my points.  WTH???  After it happened the last time I stopped letting my points get past about 50-60K.  I let them accumulate lately because I was planning to be using them soon.
> 
> And, I can't log in to my account either.  At least I was able to link through the email to contact them.


Just curious, do you get your points be rapping a pc optimum card or your PC MC?

A friend had points stollen a few weeks ago.  I believe he uses aPC Optimum card and was actually in the store when it happened.  I’m not sure if his was a mistake by the store clerk as they started cashing him out at one till and then ran into trouble so went to another till.  Not sure if he’s tapped his card before moving or not.  I’ve just texted to find out what happened.


----------



## dancin Disney style

scrappinginontario said:


> Just curious, do you get your points be rapping a pc optimum card or your PC MC?
> 
> A friend had points stollen a few weeks ago.  I believe he uses aPC Optimum card and was actually in the store when it happened.  I’m not sure if his was a mistake by the store clerk as they started cashing him out at one till and then ran into trouble so went to another till.  Not sure if he’s tapped his card before moving or not.  I’ve just texted to find out what happened.


I strictly use a physical card.  I don't have the mastercard.  When you look at your transactions you can see the last 4 digits of the card you used.....it's showing me that it was my app.  AND, it happened in a store that is a minimum of a 60 minute highway drive from me.    Last time it happened to me the problem was so wide spread that in made all the major news outlets.  That time the points were redeemed in QC....I'm in ON.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

I agree with getting a new card, and maybe a new email address for it as well.


----------



## dancin Disney style

Around 10:45 last night I got an email from PC stating that they changed my password because they had noticed some unusual online activity that may affect my account.   At that point I had noticed it hours before......interesting.  So I went through the process in the email to change my password.  After that my DD and I were talking about it and I opened the app again to double check what I was telling her.  I then see that the card on my app has changed account numbers.  I had earlier taken a screen shot of the previous one and looked at it to confirm the change. She is totally stumped about this whole thing.  She said she doesn't know anyone that works in the PC Opt department but will ask around tomorrow when she gets to the office.

She also told me that you can go in the app and lock your account so that you can earn but not redeem without unlocking it...sounds similar to AM cash miles.


----------



## Donald - my hero

dancin Disney style said:


> She also told me that you can go in the app and lock your account so that you can earn but not redeem without unlocking it...sounds similar to AM cash miles.


*well that's something I didn't know! Sure enough,  easy peasy fix!
click on the little account thing at the bottom right of the main screen and then on manage cards 

once in that screen click on manage cards 

then just toggle to lock the cards to earn only

easy finish , just be sure to click on save changes at the bottom of the screen*


----------



## marchingstar

thanks to you both for the tip! I had no idea I could lock my account. I just did...now I have to remember to unlock when I’m redeeming!


----------



## Disney Addicted

Thanks guys!  I didn't know PC Optimum had an option to lock the account like Air Miles.  That's done now for my card on my phone.

However, when I go into MANAGE CARDS, it says I have 2 PC Optimum cards (huh?); 1 Connected devices (that's the one I use and I just locked it); and 1 Linked account.  Any chance I can delete these ones that I am not using and have no idea how they were added into my APP?  My husband has a card but I checked and his number's don't match any of those.


----------



## Donald - my hero

Disney Addicted said:


> Thanks guys!  I didn't know PC Optimum had an option to lock the account like Air Miles.  That's done now for my card on my phone.
> 
> However, when I go into MANAGE CARDS, it says I have 2 PC Optimum cards (huh?); 1 Connected devices (that's the one I use and I just locked it); and 1 Linked account.  Any chance I can delete these ones that I am not using and have no idea how they were added into my APP?  My husband has a card but I checked and his number's don't match any of those.


*I believe the extra "card" is the keychain thingee that came with the card?  Mine shows 5 cards because it's still showing my old PC Plus account. I don't think you can delete any of them (but then I've already admitted multiple times that this reward programme is not my forte!  )*


----------



## damo

Donald - my hero said:


> *I believe the extra "card" is the keychain thingee that came with the card?  Mine shows 5 cards because it's still showing my old PC Plus account. I don't think you can delete any of them (but then I've already admitted multiple times that this reward programme is not my forte!  )*



Yes, I have two numbers on mine too and one is the small keychain card.


----------



## scrappinginontario

I also have 2 showing. 1 appears to be where I linked it to a UGO wallet app.  Even though the number is different I've used it and the points go to my account.

I have also locked my card. Thank you for sharing that info @dancin Disney style and @Donald - my hero.

I’ve shared it with my friend who had $100 worth of points stolen last month.  She said it took many emails back and forth but they finally gave them back their points.


----------



## hdrolfe

I don't even have a physical card. I just have the app. When they switched over I combined my shoppers card with the new program and they gave me the app. I did lock it though, thanks for that. I would hate to lose my points!


----------



## dancin Disney style

Yes...all the cards that you all have showing are the wallet card, the key tag and any old cards from before the merge.  I still have the wallet card and key tag from the original card that I had the first time my points were stolen.  There is no way to delete any extra cards....which seems stupid to me.  

@scrappinginontario  the last time this happened to me it took a very long time and a ton of back and forth.  Even though at that time I had only EVER swiped my card at 1 store and the theft took place in another province that I had not been to in a few years.  They put me through hoops and when I finally spoke to a live person she made me feel like I was scamming them.  I was also made to change my password 3 times.   This time I plan to blast them.....it's 2020 and they seem to have basically no security measures for the customer.   

I've got a question for you all.....do you log out of apps on your phone?   I NEVER do and now I'm wondering if somehow I opened myself up to this.   I also leave tabs open on my laptop....like this page.


----------



## scrappinginontario

I don't physically log out of my PC Optimum app on my phone but I do 'swipe up' to close the app when I'm not using it.

In my case my points are tied to my PC Elite MC so that is the card I swipe to earn points.  I don't have the plastic card they initially issued me.  I cut it up as I didn't want to carry 2 cards in my wallet.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

dancin Disney style said:


> So I only pop over here once in a while and will skim through. Guess what???? My points were just stolen for the SECOND time. I got the redemption email stating that I had redeemed all 290, 000 of my points. WTH??? After it happened the last time I stopped letting my points get past about 50-60K. I let them accumulate lately because I was planning to be using them soon.
> 
> And, I can't log in to my account either. At least I was able to link through the email to contact them.





dancin Disney style said:


> She also told me that you can go in the app and lock your account so that you can earn but not redeem without unlocking it...sounds similar to AM cash miles.



Wow...your points stolen again!!!!  I can't believe that.  My hubby asks me why I want to cash out all our points...and this is exactly why.  He doesn't understand how someone can steal your points.  

I have also now locked all our cards lol.  So now even if he wants to actually cash in some of the points...he can't ( inset evil laugh ) lol.  I was hoping that they would put some sort of safe guard to lock our cards.  

@dancin Disney style I sure hope you get your points back.  I'm hoping that with the new card number, password and now the locking feature, this won't happen to you again.  

People suck...for stealing points and hording toilet paper lol


----------



## Donald - my hero

Pumpkin1172 said:


> People suck...for stealing points and hording toilet paper lol


*I really wanted to hit the "giggle" reaction but most of your post was about point stealing ... BUT i then stumbled across this and it's too good NOT to share!!
*


----------



## dancin Disney style

Pumpkin1172 said:


> @dancin Disney style I sure hope you get your points back.  I'm hoping that with the new card number, password and now the locking feature, this won't happen to you again.
> 
> People suck...for stealing points and hording toilet paper lol


LOL....the last time I got a new card, new account and new password X3.  Look how that turned out.

For the record my house is down the last package of TP....I told DH to get some on his way home.  He has to go to Walmart anyway but I have a feeling they will be all out.    What I don't get is the bottled water hording.  Do people think the water will stop flowing from the tap if they get sick?  I was at Costco on Friday night and people had 4-5 cases of water and 3-4 packages of TP in their carts, not a few people either, nearly everyone.......and you know how large those packages are.  The weather is nice today, maybe I should start digging a bomb shelter in my backyard.


----------



## AngelDisney

dancin Disney style said:


> LOL....the last time I got a new card, new account and new password X3.  Look how that turned out.
> 
> For the record my house is down the last package of TP....I told DH to get some on his way home.  He has to go to Walmart anyway but I have a feeling they will be all out.    What I don't get is the bottled water hording.  Do people think the water will stop flowing from the tap if they get sick?  I was at Costco on Friday night and people had 4-5 cases of water and 3-4 packages of TP in their carts, not a few people either, nearly everyone.......and you know how large those packages are.  The weather is nice today, maybe I should start digging a bomb shelter in my backyard.


I was thinking about the water too! I can understand toilet paper but water?!


----------



## marchingstar

I’m crossing my fingers and toes for a multiplier in tomorrow’s text offer!

I did a big shop on the weekend, but of course I forgot a couple things. I hope the PC Optimum overlords are listening!


----------



## dancin Disney style

Well, still not response from them but they have changed my password 3 more times.  Fun!

You know it would be nice if they would just get in touch and say 'we're looking into it'.  I'm giving them another 24hrs and then I'm taking it to Facebook.


----------



## hdrolfe

marchingstar said:


> I’m crossing my fingers and toes for a multiplier in tomorrow’s *text offer!*
> 
> I did a big shop on the weekend, but of course I forgot a couple things. I hope the PC Optimum overlords are listening!



What's a text offer and how do I get one? I get various offers in the app, and this week they were fairly relevant, but I've only been doing this for a couple weeks now (still prefer to get airmiles but know Rexall is leaving so I'll shift that shopping to Shoppers).


----------



## tinkerone

hdrolfe said:


> What's a text offer and how do I get one? I get various offers in the app, and this week they were fairly relevant, but I've only been doing this for a couple weeks now (still prefer to get airmiles but know Rexall is leaving so I'll shift that shopping to Shoppers).


https://www1.shoppersdrugmart.ca/en/pcoptimum/in-store-offers/mobile-text-jul19
You get weekly text, usually on Tuesdays, with special offers.


----------



## marchingstar

hdrolfe said:


> What's a text offer and how do I get one? I get various offers in the app, and this week they were fairly relevant, but I've only been doing this for a couple weeks now (still prefer to get airmiles but know Rexall is leaving so I'll shift that shopping to Shoppers).



what tinkerone said


----------



## tinkerone

Just got my offer.  20,000 points for a $60 spend.  I just don't need that much.  I'll wait to see what the offer is next week.


----------



## marchingstar

spent 64$, earned 31,000 points. not a bad morning!


----------



## Pumpkin1172

marchingstar said:


> spent 64$, earned 31,000 points. not a bad morning!


Awesome score of points!!!!!


----------



## marchingstar

Pumpkin1172 said:


> Awesome score of points!!!!!



thanks! 

it’s mostly thanks to toothbrush heads. 25$/pack, buy 2 get 10,000 points. decent price, even more decent rewards.


----------



## scrappinginontario

marchingstar said:


> thanks!
> 
> it’s mostly thanks to toothbrush heads. 25$/pack, buy 2 get 10,000 points. decent price, even more decent rewards.


Others have mentioned toothbrush heads so I priced ours out.  Ends up Costco is still a better deal for our Oral B Toothbrush heads at $49.99/9.  Time to stock up as I try to change ours when the seasons change.  Thankfully that's next week!!


----------



## marchingstar

scrappinginontario said:


> Others have mentioned toothbrush heads so I priced ours out.  Ends up Costco is still a better deal for our Oral B Toothbrush heads at $49.99/9.  Time to stock up as I try to change ours when the seasons change.  Thankfully that's next week!!



costco is definitely a better deal, we just use a different shape than the one costco sells. i’ll take this deal as a consolation


----------



## Disney Addicted

Looks like locking & unlocking the APP is not as quick & convenient as the Air Miles APP.

Yesterday I locked my PC Optimum APP.  This morning I shopped at Loblaws.  The Cashier scanned my APP and I tried to redeem $10 but it popped up with an error code of some kind on her screen.  That reminded me I had locked the account.  So I unlocked it.  Still wouldn't work.  She scanned my APP again and it still wouldn't work.  So I told her not to worry about it, that I would cash it out another time.

I wonder how long it takes from unlocking it before you can redeem.  Maybe I'll try locking it again and unlocking it just before I enter Loblaws to shop.  I usually cash out every $10 to $50 however.  I rarely let it build up over $50.

I had to submit a missing points inquiry for my fresh pork offer.  It didn't show up on the receipt and the offer is still on the APP.


----------



## scrappinginontario

Disney Addicted said:


> Looks like locking & unlocking the APP is not as quick & convenient as the Air Miles APP.
> 
> Yesterday I locked my PC Optimum APP.  This morning I shopped at Loblaws.  The Cashier scanned my APP and I tried to redeem $10 but it popped up with an error code of some kind on her screen.  That reminded me I had locked the account.  So I unlocked it.  Still wouldn't work.  She scanned my APP again and it still wouldn't work.  So I told her not to worry about it, that I would cash it out another time.
> 
> I wonder how long it takes from unlocking it before you can redeem.  Maybe I'll try locking it again and unlocking it just before I enter Loblaws to shop.  I usually cash out every $10 to $50 however.  I rarely let it build up over $50.
> 
> I had to submit a missing points inquiry for my fresh pork offer.  It didn't show up on the receipt and the offer is still on the APP.


This is good to know, especially as our redemptions are often last minute when I notice the total $$ value of groceries climbing over $50 so we toss in a Disney GC at the last moment.

Thanks for trying out different options @Disney Addicted !


----------



## marchingstar

Disney Addicted said:


> Looks like locking & unlocking the APP is not as quick & convenient as the Air Miles APP.
> 
> Yesterday I locked my PC Optimum APP.  This morning I shopped at Loblaws.  The Cashier scanned my APP and I tried to redeem $10 but it popped up with an error code of some kind on her screen.  That reminded me I had locked the account.  So I unlocked it.  Still wouldn't work.  She scanned my APP again and it still wouldn't work.  So I told her not to worry about it, that I would cash it out another time.
> 
> I wonder how long it takes from unlocking it before you can redeem.  Maybe I'll try locking it again and unlocking it just before I enter Loblaws to shop.  I usually cash out every $10 to $50 however.  I rarely let it build up over $50.
> 
> I had to submit a missing points inquiry for my fresh pork offer.  It didn't show up on the receipt and the offer is still on the APP.



so maybe a happy medium is to leave everything locked except one physical card? it was your digital card that was used to steal your points, right?


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

20x offer this weekend, but it will be an app offer, not in store. It doesn’t say the $ amount.


----------



## marchingstar

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> 20x offer this weekend, but it will be an app offer, not in store. It doesn’t say the $ amount.



Mine says 60$. Not sure if it's the same for everyone.

Edit: oops, that's an offer for tomorrow only. I don't see the one for this weekend yet.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

We will likely get it Thursday with our new offers.


----------



## Disney Addicted

Regarding the missing points inquiry I submitted yesterday, PC Optimum has always given me the points in the past no problem.

This morning I woke up to an e-mail from them asking for a photo of the receipt.  LOL


----------



## mort1331

its wed save your offers


----------



## tinkerone

Disney Addicted said:


> Regarding the missing points inquiry I submitted yesterday, PC Optimum has always given me the points in the past no problem.
> 
> This morning I woke up to an e-mail from them asking for a photo of the receipt.  LOL


How much is it for?  My personal experience is if it's over 5000 points they want a copy of my receipt.  Anything under just gets posted.  
Hope you get the points, usually it's no issue.


----------



## Disney Addicted

Ah that could be why then.  It was for 6,400 points.  Thankfully by 9:30 am or so I received an e-mail that I was getting the points and the points were posted.

The offer was still showing in my APP so I saved it for another use in a week or two.


----------



## marchingstar

Disney Addicted said:


> Ah that could be why then.  It was for 6,400 points.  Thankfully by 9:30 am or so I received an e-mail that I was getting the points and the points were posted.
> 
> The offer was still showing in my APP so I saved it for another use in a week or two.



This always happens when an offer doesn’t post properly. It’s like a nice little reward for the work we have to put in hunting down the missing points!


----------



## dancin Disney style

and the plot thickens......
Now all my cards have disappeared from my account.  I still have not had any response from the PC peps.


----------



## tinkerone

Had a offer for 2000 points when spending $20 at ESSO so I used it this morning.  $28 and got 2300 points.  Much better than one air mile.


----------



## rxbeth

I had an e-mail saying if I tried out of express that I would get $30 off (I'm assuming 30,000 points) and one month free pick up. When I'm checking out it isn't showing any PC optimum points. Does this make sense?


----------



## tinkerone

rxbeth said:


> I had an e-mail saying if I tried out of express that I would get $30 off (I'm assuming 30,000 points) and one month free pick up. When I'm checking out it isn't showing any PC optimum points. Does this make sense?


I would double check your email.  Sometimes its 'buy $150, get $30 off' or some other dollar value and not points.  It should stipulate in the email.  It could be for points but not necessarily.


----------



## rxbeth

I just realized the email was to my gmail which isn't even linked to my card.  That sucks.  Guess I'll be going to the grocery store tomorrow.


----------



## KrazyKoala

rxbeth said:


> I had an e-mail saying if I tried out of express that I would get $30 off (I'm assuming 30,000 points) and one month free pick up. When I'm checking out it isn't showing any PC optimum points. Does this make sense?


I've used that coupon before and there was a coupon code in the email for $30 off, mine wasn't for points.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

My app offer is 20x/$75...I'm not really a fan of the $75 offers, but I do need to stock up my pantry again.


----------



## marchingstar

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> My app offer is 20x/$75...I'm not really a fan of the $75 offers, but I do need to stock up my pantry again.



The ones I really don't care for are "spend 75$, earn 15,000 points" or whatever the flat rate bonus is. I would so much rather the multiplier, even if it's a higher total cost.


----------



## dancin Disney style

I've finally had a little movement on my points situation.  I had to do what I really hate which is taking it to social media and leaving a nasty message.  I made it clear that it is very simple to 1. respond to someone and let them know that it's being addressed and might take a while to sort out rather than just leave people hanging and in the process become angry about the lack of communication. 2. they need a method of security for redemptions such as showing ID or using a PIN.  I also mentioned that in this day of technology it's VERY easy to do this.

It took 6 hours to get a response but I finally did.  I was given an investigation number and told that it was already in the process and had been for a few days.  They have frozen my account, deleted the card that had been used and my password changed.  I was also told that the investigation will take approx. another 10 days.  So, now I wait.  I did clarify that I can use the new card I linked this morning and my offers are all active.    I was told  all that is good but I can't redeem my points right now.  LIKE NO S*&T SHERLOCK.....I DON'T HAVE ANY POINTS LEFT.  It better be good as I need to shop tomorrow and all my offers are in perfect alignment with my list...it's going to be an excellent earning week.



BTW....my oldest DD stopped into the RCSS that she used to work in today around 5pm and she said the store was busier than Christmas and Easter combined.   On that note my shopping may not go so well tomorrow.


----------



## juniorbugman

dancin Disney style said:


> BTW....my oldest DD stopped into the RCSS that she used to work in today around 5pm and she said the store was busier than Christmas and Easter combined.   On that note my shopping may not go so well tomorrow.


Yup trust me on this it was super busy today.  We stopped in around 5 at the Superstore in Ajax and was it busy.  People were in lines for close to 25-30 minutes.  We got stuck in a line where they opened the cash and it didn't work so we did bail from that line and sort of butted into another line but the first 2 people in line stayed and were there forever.  The toilet paper section was depleted and I heard a lady on her cell phone talking about it and she said people were now buying baby wipes instead.  Funny.   We only went to the superstore because my nephew's girlfriend wanted soda that is sold only there but sadly they didn't have any of that there.


----------



## pigletto

dancin Disney style said:


> I've finally had a little movement on my points situation.  I had to do what I really hate which is taking it to social media and leaving a nasty message.  I made it clear that it is very simple to 1. respond to someone and let them know that it's being addressed and might take a while to sort out rather than just leave people hanging and in the process become angry about the lack of communication. 2. they need a method of security for redemptions such as showing ID or using a PIN.  I also mentioned that in this day of technology it's VERY easy to do this.
> 
> It took 6 hours to get a response but I finally did.  I was given an investigation number and told that it was already in the process and had been for a few days.  They have frozen my account, deleted the card that had been used and my password changed.  I was also told that the investigation will take approx. another 10 days.  So, now I wait.  I did clarify that I can use the new card I linked this morning and my offers are all active.    I was told  all that is good but I can't redeem my points right now.  LIKE NO S*&T SHERLOCK.....I DON'T HAVE ANY POINTS LEFT.  It better be good as I need to shop tomorrow and all my offers are in perfect alignment with my list...it's going to be an excellent earning week.
> 
> 
> 
> BTW....my oldest DD stopped into the RCSS that she used to work in today around 5pm and she said the store was busier than Christmas and Easter combined.   On that note my shopping may not go so well tomorrow.


Yikes ! I’m sorry that absolutely sucks about your points. 
and Yes..I went to grab a few things tonight and Food Basics was a madhouse. Things are really hitting home for people . I went to Costco yesterday and did some regular shopping too. I stock up on the things we use during sales, so nothing ever gets too low. I decided to get some frozen fruits and veggies tonight and people we definitely panic shopping.


----------



## marchingstar

pigletto said:


> Yikes ! I’m sorry that absolutely sucks about your points.
> and Yes..I went to grab a few things tonight and Food Basics was a madhouse. Things are really hitting home for people . I went to Costco yesterday and did some regular shopping too. I stock up on the things we use during sales, so nothing ever gets too low. I decided to get some frozen fruits and veggies tonight and people we definitely panic shopping.



I have to do my regular stock-up at costco tomorrow. I’m really not looking forward to it, but good luck explaining to my toddler that we’re out of applesauce because everyone is buying toilet paper...


----------



## AngelDisney

I went to Loblaws after work getting a few items. The line was all the way to the back wall of the store. I gave up and left. It’s not Disney! So I am not waiting in that long line. Unless there is no supply, worse comes to worse, I will buy grocery online if I have to “self-isolate”. I don’t see the need to be in such panic.


----------



## hdrolfe

From the social media pics I've seen, stores were very busy today, and if you want TP, paper towels or tissues you will likely be out of luck until they get restocked.


----------



## Disney Addicted

I heard the news about the school closures just after 4 pm and decided I'd better hit the stores tonight instead of tomorrow.  Loblaws was insane at 5 PM and out of toilet paper.
I left Metro at 10 PM and had grabbed the second last package of TP.  When I got into line the Manager was just bringing a few cases of TP out to the shelves and people were grabbing them off the cart.

I never finished my shopping.  I'll be out again tomorrow.  Ah well.  Then I can stay home with the kids.


----------



## KrazyKoala

I went to Walmart and Shoppers last night.  Walmart had lots of holes on the shelves and no toilet paper in sight.  Shoppers was out of milk, wiped clean.  I was hoping to use my milk coupon but I will try today on the way home. Neither store was particularly busy but it was close to closing time.


----------



## dancin Disney style

AngelDisney said:


> I went to Loblaws after work getting a few items. The line was all the way to the back wall of the store. I gave up and left. It’s not Disney! So I am not waiting in that long line. Unless there is no supply, worse comes to worse, I will buy grocery online if I have to “self-isolate”. I don’t see the need to be in such panic.


Friday is my regular weekly shopping day.  I have this vision that I will get in the store this afternoon and it will be picked clean.  Until yesterday I was saying the same thing...what's the panic.  Well, I work in long term care and things got VERY real yesterday.  Now I'm a tad concerned but not about getting sick it's more about having to stay home and a bunch of other stuff. I agree I will just order groceries from Instacart or Grocery Gateway......and put a note  on the door that says 'drop food, ring bell and run'.  The reality of this virus is that we all need to stick together and help one another...not hoard the TP.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

I am going to start my shopping tonight as I think it will be a road trip having to find everything.  I might have to forget about collecting points for a bit too as I might not be able to meet thresholds.

Also, I have decided to stop redeeming my points for WDW cards until this has blown over.  I haven't checked my WDW cards on the site in a few days and I don't plan to LOL  I don't want to see the exchange right now.


----------



## Silvermist999

I just went out at 7 am to Metro, which I usually avoid. Since my community FB group was blowing up last night about huge lineups at all my area supermarkets like Walmart,  and shortages.   Sure enough, no paper products, no Tylenol only Advil, no dried pasta, not much meat, no canned products, no frozen vegetables.

It was surprisingly really busy but what made it worse is that only self check out line was open.  Imagine everyone in line with carts packed full doing self checkout. 

I’m working from home today but I think I will have to go out again this morning to another store.


----------



## erinlynn2020

Silvermist999 said:


> I just went out at 7 am to Metro, which I usually avoid. Since my community FB group was blowing up last night about huge lineups at all my area supermarkets like Walmart,  and shortages.   Sure enough, no paper products, no Tylenol only Advil, no dried pasta, not much meat, no canned products, no frozen vegetables.
> 
> It was surprisingly really busy but what made it worse is that only self check out line was open.  Imagine everyone in line with carts packed full doing self checkout.
> 
> I’m working from home today but I think I will have to go out again this morning to another store.


We were at our 24 hour metro last night from 1-2am waiting in line, luckily they had 3 cashes open


----------



## Disney Addicted

Silvermist999 said:


> I just went out at 7 am to Metro, which I usually avoid. Since my community FB group was blowing up last night about huge lineups at all my area supermarkets like Walmart,  and shortages.   Sure enough, no paper products, no Tylenol only Advil, no dried pasta, not much meat, no canned products, no frozen vegetables.
> 
> It was surprisingly really busy but what made it worse is that only self check out line was open.  Imagine everyone in line with carts packed full doing self checkout.
> 
> I’m working from home today but I think I will have to go out again this morning to another store.



That's funny.  Was it the Bowmanville Metro by chance?  I ended up heading out there at 9 PM last night.  I finally got out at 10 PM.  They only had 2 cashiers last night.


----------



## Disney Addicted

This morning I dragged myself out of bed at 5:45, jumped in the shower and was at Whitby Sobey's by 6:30 AM.  They had items in the flyer I wanted to get and I picked up a few other items.  Dropped it all off at home and was at Loblaws by 8 AM.  I had PC offers on my APP for foods I wanted to get.  Huge line-ups at the cash registers and self-checkout.  But the 12 and under lane only had a trickle of people in it.  I had just 12 items so I was in and out quickly.

I only got of bed so early because I was expected at a friend's house for breakfast at 9 AM with others and didn't want to cancel on her.  I really wanted to have breakfast but wanted to get the shopping done.  So, early morning early bedtime.

Later I hit up Shoppers for advil, tylenol, iron pills (I take daily and didn't realize I was almost out), and sudafed.

Shoppers opens at 8 AM tomorrow.  I plan to be there early as they have stuff on sale we are out of or almost close to.  Basics stuff.  Tea, dish detergent, shampoo & conditioner, toothpaste, butter, bacon and coffee.  Ohh, I have all the fixings for pizza (dough, homemade sauce) but no cheese.  I'd really like to find some vick's rub but that seems to be gone.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Just did my Superstore run. Spent $53 taxes in and earned 9200 on targeted offers.  I am getting up early tomorrow to hit Sobeys then Shoppers.


----------



## marchingstar

I went to shoppers today. There were still some in-store savings, but not many. I am sure I lost out of some savings, but it was worth it to me to just get all my shopping out of the way today. 

I spend 122$, earned around 30,000 points. So really not great. But oh well...it’s done!


----------



## pigletto

I need some butter and I always wait until it’s 2.99 at shoppers and get it there but I have a feeling I better be there for opening if I want to get any before it sells out. Sigh . I have zero interest in being up and dressed and in line for an 8am open. It’s butter , not rope drop at the Magic Kingdom


----------



## dancin Disney style

pigletto said:


> I need some butter and I always wait until it’s 2.99 at shoppers and get it there but I have a feeling I better be there for opening if I want to get any before it sells out. Sigh . I have zero interest in being up and dressed and in line for an 8am open. It’s butter , not rope drop at the Magic Kingdom


 Butter doesn’t seem to be an item people are concerned with.  RCSS had a bunker filled to the top with butter.

I may or may not get up early and go to Shoppers.  I think I’ll decide based on what time I wake up.  Turns out I got some bad info about my PC account. When I shopped today the cashier scanned my new card and a big red message came up on the screen. She had no idea what it was or how to fix it.  I mentioned my situation.  All she could offer me was a new card and to do the missing points enquire.  So this is going to get fun...I would have earned 17,400 today plus whatever I will be owed if I go to Shoppers tomorrow.  BTW...I arrived home to see another email from PC saying that they have changed my password.  I think this is the 5th or maybe 6th time....I’ve lost track


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Did my Shoppers run at store opening today.  It was lined up like crazy, but everyone was calm.  I like that Shoppers has limits on the number of items like TP and PT.

I spent $97 taxes in and earned 33,000. Not the best return, but I just wanted to get outta there!


----------



## mort1331

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> Did my Shoppers run at store opening today.  It was lined up like crazy, but everyone was calm.  I like that Shoppers has limits on the number of items like TP and PT.
> 
> I spent $97 taxes in and earned 33,000. Not the best return, but I just wanted to get outta there!


Thats still a great 30% return...i would be happy


----------



## CanadianKrista

Okay, PC gurus, I have a question.  I have earned and redeemed at the same time at Loblaws lots of times, so I thought I could at shoppers.  However I loaded the 20x, and headed to shoppers this morning. I got over $110 in stuff, used points so I  get a Disney gift card equivalent. I earned 0 points on the transaction, I thought I would have lots! Is it because I redeemed points? Or should I put in a missing points request?


----------



## Disney Addicted

Ugh.. no.  I'm sorry.  Shoppers is different and took me a long time to earn.  I'm not sure how your transacation worked this morning but here's some information for you.

When Shoppers has their Spend X amount and get X amount or 20X (ie, Spend $60 and get 20X) - However much you spend, if you redeem at the same time and that redemption brings the amount you owe down below the spend threshold mark, you no longer get points.  For example.  Spend $60 get 20X.  If I purchased $70 worth of product before taxes but then said I wanted to redeem $20 in points, that brings my payment down to $50.  Because that $50 (pre-tax) is LESS than their Spend $60 - I will not get the 20X points...  Sucks eh?

As always, you can't earn points on gift cards unless they have a special promo for it.  So if you purchased $110 of stuff; added in a $110 Disney gift card; but then redeemed $110 worth of points at the same time... your threshold was brought to $0 and Shoppers won't give you the 20X.


----------



## Disney Addicted

I goofed this weekend on the 20X event.  For some reason I thought there was an APP offer for Friday, March 13th AND a flyer offer for the weekend.

On Friday we spent $120 or so on various medicines and things.  I can't remember the last time we spent that much but wow those are expensive products.  I was almost out of iron pills, advil, tylenol and sudafed.  We bought regular adult vitiams and over 50 adult vitiams.  Shaving cream, deodrant.. adds up.  $38 in points back.

Then on Saturday I went out for their sale to get food items we needed.  Butter, cheese, tea, toothpaste, shampoo, dish detergent...  That came to $68.  I didn't get any bonus points!  When I inquired, I found the offer on the APP and flyer was a Friday - Sunday one time use offer... not two separate events!

Sigh...  My fault for not paying better attention.  I would have waited and bought everything at once.  I lost out on at least $15 in points, maybe more.

Worse, yesterday, somehow while placing the items in my shopping cart onto the counter, my darn back had a minor spasm!  Now I can't straighten up properly and it hurts.  Sitting down and lying down make it stiffer.  That hasn't happened in at least a year.  I actually have to use my mom's cane to place my weight on in order to get out of bed.  LOL   I had all these March Break de-cluttering and painting plans.  At least the timing for this was good.  I have time to recover before having to work again.


----------



## marchingstar

CanadianKrista said:


> Okay, PC gurus, I have a question.  I have earned and redeemed at the same time at Loblaws lots of times, so I thought I could at shoppers.  However I loaded the 20x, and headed to shoppers this morning. I got over $110 in stuff, used points so I  get a Disney gift card equivalent. I earned 0 points on the transaction, I thought I would have lots! Is it because I redeemed points? Or should I put in a missing points request?



agreed with Disney Addicted... it totally sucks that the multiplier offers don’t apply when you’re redeeming points. The individual offers will still apply (like spend 2$/get 200 points on bananas), but not those nice multipliers. I think it’s really unfair and the first time I got burned by this, I put in a points request. It was quickly denied. 

Typically, I save my points up for the redemption events that happen once every 6 weeks-ish. Then, 50,000 points is worth 65$. Earning with the multipliers and redeeming at those events is the best way I’ve found to maximize the program.


----------



## CanadianKrista

Ugh.  Thanks, all.  Now I know, won’t make that mistake again!


----------



## marchingstar

Disney Addicted said:


> I goofed this weekend on the 20X event.  For some reason I thought there was an APP offer for Friday, March 13th AND a flyer offer for the weekend.
> 
> On Friday we spent $120 or so on various medicines and things.  I can't remember the last time we spent that much but wow those are expensive products.  I was almost out of iron pills, advil, tylenol and sudafed.  We bought regular adult vitiams and over 50 adult vitiams.  Shaving cream, deodrant.. adds up.  $38 in points back.
> 
> Then on Saturday I went out for their sale to get food items we needed.  Butter, cheese, tea, toothpaste, shampoo, dish detergent...  That came to $68.  I didn't get any bonus points!  When I inquired, I found the offer on the APP and flyer was a Friday - Sunday one time use offer... not two separate events!
> 
> Sigh...  My fault for not paying better attention.  I would have waited and bought everything at once.  I lost out on at least $15 in points, maybe more.
> 
> Worse, yesterday, somehow while placing the items in my shopping cart onto the counter, my darn back had a minor spasm!  Now I can't straighten up properly and it hurts.  Sitting down and lying down make it stiffer.  That hasn't happened in at least a year.  I actually have to use my mom's cane to place my weight on in order to get out of bed.  LOL   I had all these March Break de-cluttering and painting plans.  At least the timing for this was good.  I have time to recover before having to work again.



This totally sucks! I’m really sorry. I did my shop on Friday, spent 120$ and earned 30,000 points or so. Not a great return, but I was okay with it. Then I looked through the for this week and saw that the diapers I bought the day before are on sale for more than 10$ off.  

I just sort of decided that instead of beating myself up, though, I would just feel glad I can overpay for diapers once and that in the face of a lot of uncertainties, I’ve done what I can’t to prepare my family. We had about 10 diapers left (we just use disposable at night and cloth during the day, so we only use 1 diaper/day), so now we’ll have enough to get through a quarantine if it happens this/next week.


----------



## isabellea

CanadianKrista said:


> Ugh.  Thanks, all.  Now I know, won’t make that mistake again!



We probably all made that mistake. I also missed a threshold by a few cents once because I wasn't paying attention. Now I choose the self-check out cash when available to be in control.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Never know when you will need to throw in a few chocolate bars to meet the target! Lol


----------



## kitntrip

Sorry, wrong forum


----------



## Debbie

We were on a cruise last week. Overnighted the night before at All Star Sports. As such, DH and I are self-isolating so DD (learning to drive) drove around yesterday and did the necessary grocery shopping, leaving me in the car. With list in hand, she bought 2 dozen eggs....not the $1.88 dozen...nope, didn't read the notes....bought _organic _eggs at 4.49 dozen. Forgot the milk and came back out with ONE bag instead of 2 (I had the1000 PC points deal this week). We'll make another trip on Wednesday. LOL


----------



## scrappinginontario

Awe man!!  Just got a 20x $40 Shoppers offer but stuck at home, not supposed to leave so can't use it!  And, gas is cheap to get there too.

It's almost like they're trying to lure us out for these offers when we're supposed to be self-distancing!  LOL!!


----------



## tinkerone

scrappinginontario said:


> Awe man!!  Just got a 20x $40 Shoppers offer but stuck at home, not supposed to leave so can't use it!  And, gas is cheap to get there too.
> 
> It's almost like they're trying to lure us out for these offers when we're supposed to be self-distancing!  LOL!!


I’m tempted.  A few things I could use but staying in for a day or to seems so inviting.  Don’t get to do that very often.


----------



## scrappinginontario

A little  but, are all provinces practicing self-distancing?  In Ontario our schools are all closed for 3 weeks and many who are able are working from home.  We are discouraged from going anywhere we don't absolutely have to go.

Premier declared a State of Emergency today.  All restaurants and bars closed except for take-out and delivery.  All day care centres, theatres closed.  Meetings of no more than 50 people but I know most meetings have been cancelled.  All rec centres and libraries closed.  It's a different March Break for sure.  Today's activities may include teaching my daughter how to dust.


----------



## marchingstar

scrappinginontario said:


> Awe man!!  Just got a 20x $40 Shoppers offer but stuck at home, not supposed to leave so can't use it!  And, gas is cheap to get there too.
> 
> It's almost like they're trying to lure us out for these offers when we're supposed to be self-distancing!  LOL!!



Haha, I felt the same when I saw the offer!

It stings my saving heart a bit, but I’m skipping this week. I could easily spend 40$, but there’s nothing essential we need. I’m staying home, hopefully for at least the rest of the week.


----------



## Spotthecat

scrappinginontario said:


> Today's activities may include teaching my daughter how to dust.


I am teaching my 12 yo how to write cursive! Hahaha!


----------



## Pumpkin1172

scrappinginontario said:


> A little  but, are all provinces practicing self-distancing? In Ontario our schools are all closed for 3 weeks and many who are able are working from home. We are discouraged from going anywhere we don't absolutely have to go.
> 
> Premier declared a State of Emergency today. All restaurants and bars closed except for take-out and delivery. All day care centres, theatres closed. Meetings of no more than 50 people but I know most meetings have been cancelled. All rec centres and libraries closed. It's a different March Break for sure. Today's activities may include teaching my daughter how to dust.



Yes, that started to happen in Alberta last week.  As we were heading to visit the dd in Calgary, it seemed like all hell broke loose here.  Our schools are now closed until September.  My son who was in Gr 11, will advance to Gr 12.  I'm not happy that they are not at least trying to do some online teaching of some sort for at least the core subjects.  So between my husband and I we will work with him and helpfully get him ready for Grade 12.  I am strong in English...and luckily the DH is a math whiz and LOVES all that.  Actaully both the dh and ds love algebra, physics, calculus etc etc etc.  So between the two of us, he will be working on things every day.  I also thought...this is also a good time to start just some good old life skills stuff too.  
I'm just trying to spin this as a good thing for us to take more responsibility and teach both ds some life skills that they can use.  Who knows what happens...we might learn to love eachother even more...or drive eachother absolutely bonkers


----------



## hdrolfe

Spotthecat said:


> I am teaching my 12 yo how to write cursive! Hahaha!



Since this week is March break I am letting him enjoy it, but next week I have to work from home so he'll be doing some work as well... and cursive is on the list! Along with memorizing his times tables (they don't seem to teach either any more... ). I am sure he'll have some choice words for his "no fun" mom but oh well!


----------



## scrappinginontario

A great move by Shoppers Drug Mart!  Posting this here as it may affect shopping hours of some on this board.

Basically, the first hour of each day will be limited to seniors and those requiring assistance while shopping.  Great move!

https://toronto.ctvnews.ca/shoppers...-to-shop-amid-covid-19-panic-buying-1.4856045


----------



## scrappinginontario

Pumpkin1172 said:


> Yes, that started to happen in Alberta last week.  As we were heading to visit the dd in Calgary, it seemed like all hell broke loose here.  Our schools are now closed until September.  My son who was in Gr 11, will advance to Gr 12.  I'm not happy that they are not at least trying to do some online teaching of some sort for at least the core subjects.  So between my husband and I we will work with him and helpfully get him ready for Grade 12.  I am strong in English...and luckily the DH is a math whiz and LOVES all that.  Actaully both the dh and ds love algebra, physics, calculus etc etc etc.  So between the two of us, he will be working on things every day.  I also thought...this is also a good time to start just some good old life skills stuff too.
> I'm just trying to spin this as a good thing for us to take more responsibility and teach both ds some life skills that they can use.  Who knows what happens...we might learn to love eachother even more...or drive eachother absolutely bonkers


Curious, are all schools closed until September or only high schools and post secondary!  That would put a lot of stress on parents after things slow down a little if they needed to provide/find care for their younger children for an additional couple of months if things go back to normal and parents are expected back at work.

and thanks @hdrolfe, I've added memorizing times tables to our list also.


----------



## damo

hdrolfe said:


> Since this week is March break I am letting him enjoy it, but next week I have to work from home so he'll be doing some work as well... and cursive is on the list! Along with memorizing his times tables (they don't seem to teach either any more... ). I am sure he'll have some choice words for his "no fun" mom but oh well!



Where do you live?


----------



## damo

https://www.publichealthontario.ca/...tsheet-covid-19-how-to-self-isolate.pdf?la=en
Instructions on how to self-isolate.

Avoid contact with others  Stay in a separate room away from other people in your home as much as possible and use a separate bathroom if you have one.  Make sure that shared rooms have good airflow (e.g. open windows). Keep distance  If you are in a room with other people, keep a distance of at least two metres and wear a mask that covers your nose and mouth.  If you cannot wear a mask, people should wear a mask when they are in the same room as you.


----------



## hdrolfe

damo said:


> Where do you live?



Ottawa.


----------



## marchingstar

scrappinginontario said:


> Curious, are all schools closed until September or only high schools and post secondary!  That would put a lot of stress on parents after things slow down a little if they needed to provide/find care for their younger children for an additional couple of months if things go back to normal and parents are expected back at work.
> 
> and thanks @hdrolfe, I've added memorizing times tables to our list also.



all schools. plus all day care centre’s. day homes are excluded for now, but we’ll see. 

we’re both working from home with our toddler here full time. it’s adding lots of stress, but we’re just managing expectations and doing our best.


----------



## damo

hdrolfe said:


> Ottawa.



Schools are supposed to teach times tables according to the Ontario Curriculum.  The kids should know up to 7x7 by the end of Grade 3.  By the end of Grade 4, they should know up to 9x9.  

http://atelier.on.ca/edu/pdf/Mod30_curriculum_mult_div.pdf


----------



## hdrolfe

damo said:


> Schools are supposed to teach times tables according to the Ontario Curriculum.  The kids should know up to 7x7 by the end of Grade 3.  By the end of Grade 4, they should know up to 9x9.
> 
> http://atelier.on.ca/edu/pdf/Mod30_curriculum_mult_div.pdf



He can figure them out but he certainly can't do the timed tests that I remember doing. I feel it would be beneficial for him to be able to memorize them. He already knows the how but apparently they don't drill in them as they used to. And I can see it takes him a lot longer to do his math homework because he has to think so long on how to do it.


----------



## damo

hdrolfe said:


> He can figure them out but he certainly can't do the timed tests that I remember doing. I feel it would be beneficial for him to be able to memorize them. He already knows the how but apparently they don't drill in them as they used to. And I can see it takes him a lot longer to do his math homework because he has to think so long on how to do it.



Multiplication tables are HUGE!!!!  As a high school math teacher, I see all the time how students get bogged down from not knowing them.  You'll be doing him a big favour by making them an important part of the next weeks.


----------



## tinkerone

scrappinginontario said:


> A great move by Shoppers Drug Mart!  Posting this here as it may affect shopping hours of some on this board.
> 
> Basically, the first hour of each day will be limited to seniors and those requiring assistance while shopping.  Great move!
> 
> https://toronto.ctvnews.ca/shoppers...-to-shop-amid-covid-19-panic-buying-1.4856045


They have also eliminated some fees.  This from an email I received from Galen Weston which I'm sure several of us got....

We are prepared for this, and to support those most in need, we are opening some of our stores early with dedicated hours for seniors and people living with disabilities to come before the crowds. We are also encouraging those customers who cannot shop our stores to take advantage of our e-prescribing and PC Express options like click-and-collect and home delivery. Last week we lowered delivery prices and *eliminated pick up fees *and, just like in our stores, we’ve seen a spike in volume.

I'll use that.


----------



## scrappinginontario

tinkerone said:


> They have also eliminated some fees.  This from an email I received from Galen Weston which I'm sure several of us got....
> 
> We are prepared for this, and to support those most in need, we are opening some of our stores early with dedicated hours for seniors and people living with disabilities to come before the crowds. We are also encouraging those customers who cannot shop our stores to take advantage of our e-prescribing and PC Express options like click-and-collect and home delivery. Last week we lowered delivery prices and *eliminated pick up fees *and, just like in our stores, we’ve seen a spike in volume.
> 
> I'll use that.


Are the eliminated pick up fees only for seniors?  I hadn't heard about that for anyone.


----------



## tinkerone

scrappinginontario said:


> Are the eliminated pick up fees only for seniors?  I hadn't heard about that for anyone.





scrappinginontario said:


> Are the eliminated pick up fees only for seniors?  I hadn't heard about that for anyone.


I believe it's for everyone.  I am going to post the entire letter so you can see.  Sorry I just cherry picked that one bit however here you go. 

ETA--The bolded part in this letter is from them, not me.  They had it bolded in the original letter.


Hi Everyone,
Things continue to move fast and change quickly.

Earlier today the Canadian Government announced they are restricting our international borders to limit the impact of COVID-19. As each of us try to understand how that will affect our daily lives, our friends, and our families, I wanted to reach out again.
Those who went shopping recently will have seen extraordinary numbers of people in stores, long lines, and aisles empty of product. This was a result of extreme levels of buying as millions of Canadians stocked up their kitchens and medicine cabinets. I’m sure the many photos of bare shelves on social media only increased your level of concern.
First and foremost. Do not worry. We are not running out of food or essential supplies. Our supply chain and store teams are responding to the spikes in volume and quickly getting the most important items back on the shelf. Volumes are already normalizing somewhat, and we are catching up. There are a few items, like hand sanitizer, that may take longer to get back, but otherwise we are in good shape.
Another concern you may have is that your supermarket or drugstore could raise prices on the items you and your family need most. Do not worry. This will not happen at our stores. We will not raise a single price on any item to take advantage of COVID-19.
Some of you may also be worried that your local Shoppers Drug Mart or supermarket could close as part of shutting down certain stores and services. Do not worry. We have been in contact with both Provincial and Federal governments. We all agree that food and drug stores are essential services and we must do what we need to in order to keep them operating and serving every community in the days and weeks ahead.
It won't be business as usual. But, you will be able to count on us. Our teams from across the country, at stores in every community, have been hard at work around the clock to live up to that commitment.
Please keep in mind our service relies on keeping them, and in turn you, safe and healthy. That is our top priority, and it may mean limiting the number of people in our stores at any given time as well as asking customers to keep a certain distance from each other while shopping to reduce the risk of making one another sick.
We are prepared for this, and to support those most in need, we are opening some of our stores early with dedicated hours for seniors and people living with disabilities to come before the crowds. We are also encouraging those customers who cannot shop our stores to take advantage of our e-prescribing and PC Express options like click-and-collect and home delivery. Last week we lowered delivery prices and eliminated pick up fees and, just like in our stores, we’ve seen a spike in volume.
We are managing the rising number of orders and ramping up our systems as quickly as we can so customers can shop online with confidence. However, it will be difficult for us to meet all the additional demand, possibly limiting availability for people who are sick, in self-isolation, or at elevated risk. So, I would ask that if you are healthy, mobile, and symptom-free, please do your best to make it into the store.
All of us will face uncertainty and new challenges over the coming days. Our stores and our services will be far from perfect. But, we will do everything in our power to make sure you have what you need for yourselves and your families.
As we have more updates we will continue to communicate, online, in-store, and through our PC Optimum app.
For now, let me leave you with four things:

*We have the food, drugs, and essential products you need and that supply will continue even as Canada restricts its borders.*
*We are going to make sure our stores stay up and running to serve your community.*
*We will not, under any circumstance, change our actions or prices to take advantage of COVID-19.*
*Please be patient with us when you are shopping, and don’t forget to practice social distancing. *
Over the last few days, it has been remarkable to witness Canadians supporting one another in our aisles: Bags carried to cars. Crowds parting so young moms could check out. Cheers for speedy cashiers. Customers helping stock shelves.
One example in particular stood out. A few days ago, someone stuck a handmade sign to the front of a store. It reads “Be kind”. This is great encouragement to cap off perhaps one of the most-tense weeks of our 100 years running stores, and to help all of us prepare for what is next.
Be kind to each other. We will get through it.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

For those still going for the points this weekend, the Shoppers flyer says 20x offer will be on the app for SUNDAY AND MONDAY, but sales will start on Saturday as usual.


----------



## mort1331

Wed, if not shopping save those offers.


----------



## dancin Disney style

So I finally got my points back BUT my account is going to remain frozen for an additional 6-7 days.  I added a new card which they deleted and now I can't add another card until they unfreeze it.  They changed my password AGAIN and now I've changed it so many times I don't even know what it is.  I got an email stating that they had determined there was unauthorized activity and my points were being restored but I needed to change my email password and PC password which I had already done but I did it again.....now I can't send emails from my phone   it's so screwed up and I don't know how to fix it.  Anyway, the email said that once I made these change I was to call them and they could complete my account update.  However, the guy I spoke with couldn't do anything until they unfreeze the account, he said it was still under investigation.   I also explained to him about how my first new card was deleted and the points I earned over the weekend where also gone....I said I had screen shots and a detailed list of what I was owed along with the receipt.....he said that I would also have to wait to have that corrected.    

When I call back next week to hopefully finish this I plan to ask them what they are doing about security and what they are going to give me for all the hassle they have caused.   I'm never one to complain to get something for free and I actually despise that attitude but after all this they owe me something.  I feel like I had to fight to make this right which I never should have had to do.  I was deemed non essential at work on Monday so now I'm off without pay  and I would be using my points to cover groceries but I won't have access for another week.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

scrappinginontario said:


> Curious, are all schools closed until September or only high schools and post secondary! That would put a lot of stress on parents after things slow down a little if they needed to provide/find care for their younger children for an additional couple of months if things go back to normal and parents are expected back at work.


In Alberta yes all classes are cancelled until next September.  First they had said the marks they had now were their final marks and would advance to the next grade and that the gr 12's would still be able to write their government finals.  I believe that my sister in Saskatchewan said it was going to be the same there as well.  My son said yesterday a couple of his teachers are starting to send stuff through their goggle classroom.  Which makes me extremely happy.  We are still going to be doing extra with him at home to make sure he is ready for Gr 12.    We just want to make sure he is prepared enough to succeed next year   
As for childcare, we noticed right away people posting on local FB pages about if they had room in their private dayhomes to take school aged children.  People were offering services because of lay offs...it seems to be working it's self out.  There was panic for about a day...but it seems that many people have been able to find childcare for their children.  This is no different than when teachers walked off the job in 2002.  I remember when that happened.  I was home already with my youngest and our dd was in school.  Because I was home, I offered to watch some of her friends and other classroom kids that were needing childcare.  The same thing just happened here.  Many people started banning together to help each other out.  
We may live in a small community in northern Alberta.   We have many problems here, but when times get tough, we always see people doing the right thing to help each other out.   People are offering groceries that they have for others who may not have been able to horde and not leave anything for those who live pay check to pay check or other reasons.  People have this idea of our city...but when it comes down to it...we always lend a hand and help out those who need a hand up and our elderly.  It really is amazing to see.


----------



## isabellea

No new offers this week. Only the 4 I had saved.  Anyone else have the same thing?


----------



## mort1331

isabellea said:


> No new offers this week. Only the 4 I had saved.  Anyone else have the same thing?


Wow us too, they only one they added was a milk, so 5 in total.


----------



## damo

mort1331 said:


> Wow us too, they only one they added was a milk, so 5 in total.



I've got the 20x reminder and some cosmetics thing that ends tomorrow.  Other than that, nothing.


----------



## tinkerone

I have 20 offers which includes the 4 saved from last week.  Maybe they just haven't loaded them all yet?


----------



## Disney Addicted

I have 19 offers, including 2 I saved.


----------



## scrappinginontario

I have my saved offers plus new ones.  I'm sure they're on their way.

Unless they're self-distancing too!


----------



## KrazyKoala

I have 21 offers including two I saved.  I got the milk offer three weeks in a row.  I love that offer, we drink a lot of milk and Shoppers is the cheapest place around to begin with.


----------



## hdrolfe

I got a spend 30k Points, get $40 off. Which is nice, but I wasn't planning to go shopping any time soon. Oh well... the points will keep


----------



## marchingstar

hdrolfe said:


> I got a spend 30k Points, get $40 off. Which is nice, but I wasn't planning to go shopping any time soon. Oh well... the points will keep



Mine is spend 250,000, get 400$ off. Great offer, but mines gonna expire too.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

I have 22, including my three saved.


----------



## damo

Still none for me.  Boooo.


----------



## isabellea

Only my saved one still (4) plus the the milk offer on 4L (I only buy 2L at a time so cannot use), 40$ off when redeem 30 000 points (tomorrow only) and 20X points with 50$ on cosmetics (also for tomorrow). So 7 total.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

My Shoppers offer is 20x /$50 for Sunday


----------



## scrappinginontario

I’m new to ordering groceries online.  Does anyone know how price matching works (if it does) while ordering online?

I have lots of time to prepare as the earliest pickup at my local store is 5 days away.  Happy to wait for this great service they are offering for free.


----------



## mort1331

scrappinginontario said:


> I’m new to ordering groceries online.  Does anyone know how price matching works (if it does) while ordering online?
> 
> I have lots of time to prepare as the earliest pickup at my local store is 5 days away.  Happy to wait for this great service they are offering for free.


I do not think you can price match. One of the reasons I have not used it yet.


----------



## scrappinginontario

mort1331 said:


> I do not think you can price match. One of the reasons I have not used it yet.


Thanks.  Currently on hold waiting fir PC Express to find out for sure.  I seem to remember a friend being able to do this in the past but she’s currently driving back from FL so I can’t ask her.  Will report back here once I’ve spoken with PC express.


----------



## dancin Disney style

scrappinginontario said:


> Thanks.  Currently on hold waiting fir PC Express to find out for sure.  I seem to remember a friend being able to do this in the past but she’s currently driving back from FL so I can’t ask her.  Will report back here once I’ve spoken with PC express.


Not sure about now but there was a time when you could price match with Walmart online.   PC Exp. is a no.


----------



## scrappinginontario

I gave up on hold but looked it up online.  They don’t make it easy but there is a way to do it on their website after I’ve picked up my order.  I currently have 7 items to price match after I pick up my order Tues evening.  I’ll report back how it goes.


----------



## Spotthecat

Hmmm...DH did groceries at Fortinos this morning. Normally the points show up right away...but this time his receipt didn't show any points (and yes, he did swipe the points card), and it didn't show up automatically in my account. Ugh. How do I report this if there isn't even a transaction to hit the button on?


----------



## Donald - my hero

Spotthecat said:


> Hmmm...DH did groceries at Fortinos this morning. Normally the points show up right away...but this time his receipt didn't show any points (and yes, he did swipe the points card), and it didn't show up automatically in my account. Ugh. How do I report this if there isn't even a transaction to hit the button on?


*You can still go in and report missing points. On the app if you tap on the ACCOUNT, you can scroll down and "start a points inquiry" then just go into that and select whichever .. PCF:for every dollar spent probably? Then you can input the transaction number on the receipt etc and under the Offer detail just fill in with as much detail as you want. I've done this several times and it has always worked out.*


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Getting my list ready for my Shoppers run tomorrow morning. Looks like I'm going to have to ramp up my points collecting if our dollar doesn't get better before the new year.  I am REALLY kicking myself for not paying off my resort before all of this. *sigh*

I did find more loadable gift cards at one of my local Superstores, so that is good news.  I like that if I want to cash out any denomination besides $50 or $100 in points I can get a gift card to reflect that amount.


----------



## tinkerone

Just back from a quick trip to Shoppers.  Hopefully I will not have to go out for the rest of the week.  Scary out there.
Anyways, Spent $64.63 before taxes and got 19,201 points.  I also received $10.36 off my total for the 20% off sen for the next while.  You just need to ask.


----------



## scrappinginontario

tinkerone said:


> Just back from a quick trip to Shoppers.  Hopefully I will not have to go out for the rest of the week.  Scary out there.
> Anyways, Spent $64.63 before taxes and got 19,201 points.  I also received $10.36 off my total for the 20% off sen for the next while.  You just need to ask.


 Were there many at the store?  I haven’t  been out since Monday except for walks.  You’re right that’s it’s unusual times but we’re doing the right thing by social-distancing.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Just back from Shoppers as well. Spent $57 taxes in for 16,000+ points. I was just buying drinks, cheese and peanut butter and wrinkle cream LOL  Wrinkles stop for no one or nothing! LOL

The store was dead, which was nice.  I think the majority of shoppers went yesterday. There was a security guard at the doors, and there was only one door open instead of the usual in and out doors.  He had to open it for us when leaving the store. Maybe it's there way of controlling the number of people in the store at one time.


----------



## dancin Disney style

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> Just back from Shoppers as well. Spent $57 taxes in for 16,000+ points. I was just buying drinks, cheese and peanut butter and wrinkle cream LOL  Wrinkles stop for no one or nothing! LOL
> 
> The store was dead, which was nice.  I think the majority of shoppers went yesterday. There was a security guard at the doors, and there was only one door open instead of the usual in and out doors.  He had to open it for us when leaving the store. Maybe it's there way of controlling the number of people in the store at one time.


DD got an email about this yesterday.  They are monitoring the number of people in the stores right now to see if they can safely sustain the reduced hours.   Grocery stores that offer PC Exp and have two entrances have closed one entrance to allow the PC Exp staff more space to park orders and to also give them at least a tiny bit of added distance from customers.

In my mind it makes no sense for a Shoppers to close off one door.  I've never been to one that didn't have separate entrance and exit doors.  Perhaps the door was malfunctioning???


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

dancin Disney style said:


> In my mind it makes no sense for a Shoppers to close off one door.  I've never been to one that didn't have separate entrance and exit doors.  Perhaps the door was malfunctioning???



It had the metal gate across it, so that's what made me think it was a security thing versus mechanical.


----------



## tinkerone

My shoppers experience was a little different maybe than everyone else.  I got there at 7:53 and t here was one man, a client not an employee, waiting at the door for open.  I stayed in my car till I saw a clerk come and unlock.  When I was getting out of my car another person was doing the same so there were three of us in the store to start, no one watching who was coming in or how many.  Took me ten minutes to get all I needed and I was the first one to the cash.  Since I was wanting to use the 20% discount for seniors I didn't do the self check and a clerk came over.  She stood outside of the cash register area and requested I put all my items on the counter then move to a spot on the floor that had a big taped X on it.  This was at the very end of the cash, away from the counter.  When that was all done she moved into the cash register and began to ring in my items.  I didn't take my own bags in because I had an email from PC that said not to as they were concerned with spread of the virus from contact.  The clerk said she had not heard that, I could certainly bring my own bags but I would need to pack them myself.  Wasn't about to go back to the car so I just used their bags, was not charged for them. 
She put my receipt on the counter and moved away again at which time I took it and walked out the exit.  It was not blocked. 
I really feel each store is doing what they feel is best for them.  There doesn't seem to be any rhyme or reason, no pre planning.  Our Shoppers are not little, they are bigger stores so I wouldn't think it has to do with size. 
When I left the store there may have been 5 customers in it.  At no time was I feeling unsafe from people being to close however keep in mind this is at 8 in the morning on Sunday so that could have something to do with it.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

So glad the 20x event was today vs yesterday. People just love shopping on Saturdays. I'm sure if I was there at 9am yesterday it would have been crazy. Plus it's back to being winter today! -6 plus the windchill, it is freezing with the wind.


----------



## Mickey&JoshNut

scrappinginontario said:


> I gave up on hold but looked it up online.  They don’t make it easy but there is a way to do it on their website after I’ve picked up my order.  I currently have 7 items to price match after I pick up my order Tues evening.  I’ll report back how it goes.



Unfortunately PC Express does not allow price matching...this is the information from their FAQs.


----------



## dancin Disney style

Those looking to online grocery shop....you might have to forget about it.  I just heard from a friend who has a very serious health condition that she tried to get either a pick up or delivery from her  RCSS and discovered that there are no openings for the next 16 days.  I also saw an article that said Grocery Gateway in now full for the next 2 weeks.


----------



## scrappinginontario

dancin Disney style said:


> Those looking to online grocery shop....you might have to forget about it.  I just heard from a friend who has a very serious health condition that she tried to get either a pick up or delivery from her  RCSS and discovered that there are no openings for the next 16 days.  I also saw an article that said Grocery Gateway in now full for the next 2 weeks.


Be sure to check out your local store.  After reading this I shared it with a friend.  She just booked a pickup at her store a week from tomorrow so ‘only’ 8 days away.


----------



## tinkerone

scrappinginontario said:


> Be sure to check out your local store.  After reading this I shared it with a friend.  She just booked a pickup at her store a week from tomorrow so ‘only’ 8 days away.


Can you modify your order once its in?  A week or more away is so long that I can see needing other items in the mean time.


----------



## scrappinginontario

tinkerone said:


> Can you modify your order once its in?  A week or more away is so long that I can see needing other items in the mean time.


Most definitely!!  I set up our order Thurs night to pick up this coming Tues and have added/changed it more than 20 times since then!

Our pickup is between 4pm and 5pm Tuesday and I think I have until Tuesday AM if not noon to make changes.


----------



## Debbie

dancin Disney style said:


> Those looking to online grocery shop....you might have to forget about it.  I just heard from a friend who has a very serious health condition that she tried to get either a pick up or delivery from her  RCSS and discovered that there are no openings for the next 16 days.  I also saw an article that said Grocery Gateway in now full for the next 2 weeks.


I just went to do an online order, and you can check different stores by changing the previously used store. I saw that most of my relatively close No Frills were next Thursday/Friday/Monday. One had a Tuesday pickup, but we need milk earlier than that, so I'll have DD pick that up tomorrow.


----------



## Silvermist999

dancin Disney style said:


> Those looking to online grocery shop....you might have to forget about it.  I just heard from a friend who has a very serious health condition that she tried to get either a pick up or delivery from her  RCSS and discovered that there are no openings for the next 16 days.  I also saw an article that said Grocery Gateway in now full for the next 2 weeks.



I’m seeing this also for my local stores, no delivery time slot open for the next 2 weeks, pickup is slightly better, by a few days.

Does anyone know how much in advance the personal shopper actually goes to fill the order?  Thinking things might sell out before my time slot even comes up.


----------



## scrappinginontario

Silvermist999 said:


> I’m seeing this also for my local stores, no delivery time slot open for the next 2 weeks, pickup is slightly better, by a few days.
> 
> Does anyone know how much in advance the personal shopper actually goes to fill the order?  Thinking things might sell out before my time slot even comes up.


 They fill the order just hours before pickup.  You can make changes to your order until close to pickup.

They will advise you when it’s ready and what they could not put in your order.  I anticipate getting 59-75% of my order.

My friend picked hers up today and got about 75% of her order.  No pasta, beans, soup, frozen fries of frozen veggies.  Each store and day will be different though.

If the trucks can still deliver I’m hoping those percentages go up as less people are shopping these days. 

I’ll report back how my pick-up goes Tues.


----------



## dancin Disney style

Silvermist999 said:


> I’m seeing this also for my local stores, no delivery time slot open for the next 2 weeks, pickup is slightly better, by a few days.
> 
> Does anyone know how much in advance the personal shopper actually goes to fill the order?  Thinking things might sell out before my time slot even comes up.





scrappinginontario said:


> They fill the order just hours before pickup.  You can make changes to your order until close to pickup.
> 
> They will advise you when it’s ready and what they could not put in your order.  I anticipate getting 59-75% of my order.
> 
> My friend picked hers up today and got about 75% of her order.  No pasta, beans, soup, frozen fries of frozen veggies.  Each store and day will be different though.
> 
> If the trucks can still deliver I’m hoping those percentages go up as less people are shopping these days.
> 
> I’ll report back how my pick-up goes Tues.


I just asked DD about when they pick orders and about making changes.  She said in the past the orders where done anytime up to one hour prior to pick up. It would be based on staffing.  They would check the order at the one hour mark for additions and go pick those.   Now....she said it's all over the place.  They are swamped at all stores and can't handle what they are receiving.  They are pulling staff from any area that they can to pick orders.   This is one of the reasons that they have closed off the second store entrances for parking completed orders.  Those lobby areas have been totally cleared out  and they are storing completed orders there.  With regard to additions to your order....she laughed and said good luck.  She said you can add on but most likely they don't have time to even look and will just tell you that they are out of stock.

Another problem they have been dealing with is instore customers taking things out of the carts that they use to pick/store orders.


----------



## hdrolfe

I was considering the pick up or delivery but the times are just so far away. Plus I really prefer Sobeys or Metro to the Independent which seems to be the only place I can do the pick up. I just can't imagine them having everything I want. I will probably go Wednesday or Thursday to the store and stay as far from people as possible, and be quick. But at least then I can substitute for the things I would take instead. I have used Walmarts pick up service in the past, but even they have no pick up times for at least a week or more. And also no guarantee of things being in stock. Crazy times we are living through!


----------



## Silvermist999

Thanks for your replies. I was hoping to place an order so I can lessen the time spent in store, I do have to go in to buy fruits and veggies we are running out. I am trying to figure out the best time and day to go do my shop. I might need to go to multiple stores if I can’t find what I need.  Getting a bit anxious about grocery shopping, I hate to admit.


----------



## isabellea

hdrolfe said:


> I was considering the pick up or delivery but the times are just so far away. Plus I really prefer Sobeys or Metro to the Independent which seems to be the only place I can do the pick up. I just can't imagine them having everything I want. I will probably go Wednesday or Thursday to the store and stay as far from people as possible, and be quick. But at least then I can substitute for the things I would take instead. I have used Walmarts pick up service in the past, but even they have no pick up times for at least a week or more. And also no guarantee of things being in stock. Crazy times we are living through!



We have grocery pick-up available for IGA (Sobeys), Walmart, Provigo (Loblaws), Maxi (No frills ?!?) and Metro (by calling). I'm surprised you don't have more choices. We are still doing our own grocery shopping but only once a week and the kids stay home. It's no longer a family outing! lol.


----------



## isabellea

I will soon need to replace my re-usable bags. I now wash them in the washing machine after each visit to the grocery store (max once a week) and some are starting to show some tear.


----------



## hdrolfe

isabellea said:


> We have grocery pick-up available for IGA (Sobeys), Walmart, Provigo (Loblaws), Maxi (No frills ?!?) and Metro (by calling). I'm surprised you don't have more choices. We are still doing our own grocery shopping but only once a week and the kids stay home. It's no longer a family outing! lol.



Walmart and Independent seems to be the only pick up options, I think I can use instacart for Loblaws, Walmart, M&M or Independent. Metro doesn't have it here, when I put in my postal code it gives me Brampton as local (I'm in Ottawa). I think I can instacart at Shoppers as well but can't see doing so right now. I have enough food in the freezer and bought some fresh stuff last time I was in the store (a week ago lol). We'll live on frozen veggies for a bit  Kiddo isn't happy about that, he loves his raw veggies, but he'll survive! Without scurvy lol. 

I haven't been taking my son to do groceries since he started adding multiple containers of ice cream and chips to the cart... Much better to go without him


----------



## mort1331

isabellea said:


> I will soon need to replace my re-usable bags. I now wash them in the washing machine after each visit to the grocery store (max once a week) and some are starting to show some tear.


Now in the past if it was a Sobeys brand bag, and needed replacing, they did that for free. Loblaws no.
Also remember, if it is a week or two between shopping, the virus wont last that long on the bags. Ours are and have always just hung in the garage.


----------



## isabellea

mort1331 said:


> Now in the past if it was a Sobeys brand bag, and needed replacing, they did that for free. Loblaws no.
> Also remember, if it is a week or two between shopping, the virus wont last that long on the bags. Ours are and have always just hung in the garage.



My bags are mostly from IGA (Sobeys). I'll check with them when the current situation is back to normal. Thanks for the tip! I never thought of leaving them in the garage. I guess I could do that instead of keeping them in my entrance closet or in the car trunk. At least now I know they are clean, inside and outside since we often forget (me included) to wash them regularly and can be pretty gross. I also wash my re-usable mesh bags used for unpackaged fruits and veggies but those are meant to be washed often so all is good and right now we are trying to buy pre-packaged produce anyway so we are using them less.


----------



## AngelDisney

isabellea said:


> I will soon need to replace my re-usable bags. I now wash them in the washing machine after each visit to the grocery store (max once a week) and some are starting to show some tear.


Would it be easier to spray them with disinfectant Lysol spray or alcohol? I usually just wiped them down with Lysol or Clorox wipes.

Most of my bags are from Sobeys. I will check if they can replace some of the really worn ones for free.That’s great to know.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

I keep my bags in the trunk of my car.  I'd never remember to bring them if I didn't keep them there! lol


----------



## marchingstar

with all the stories about how busy the pickup and delivery options are, i think i’m just going to do my own shopping somewhere that doesn’t offer that service. 

hopefully a smaller grocery store without delivery will be less busy? i might also have to go to costco this week. 

grocery shopping used to be one of my favourite chores, now i dread it.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

I know that my sister was talking about using the click and collect.  I asked her if she had checked it lately.  Of course she said no.  I was like...you better have a plan B.  Most people who place those orders don't get much of what they order.  And she lives on fruit loops, pasta, rice and chicken breasts lol.  I said, for what you need, your better off getting up early and actually going to the store to get what you want - especially if you want pasta    

The hubby and I went out shopping yesterday.  We were able to stock up on everything that we needed.   We are both still working, so the weekend is the only time we can get out.  Doing the click and collect is just not an option, right now for us.  With 4 people ( 2 are hungry teenage boys/men ) I really want to get the items I want and can figure out my own substitutes.  We also didn't go Saturday, as we knew that it was a pay weekend for those with family allowance and some other social assistance programs ( I think anyways ). 

We hit Costco...they were limiting the number of people in the store, but we were in and out in under 30 minutes.  It was GREAT!!!!  They had a great selection of meats, frozen and basically everything we needed.  We were even able to score some toilet paper.  But they did have a person watching and limiting everyone to one package.  I'm pretty sure the 40 rolls of the 4 of us will last us a couple of months. 

We then went to superstore.  I sighed thinking it was going to be a zoo.  But it was not busy at all.  A very good selection of almost everything except for pasta, canned veggies, and of course toilet paper.  The baking isle was not full either.  BUT, I did score a jar of bread machine yeast which I was on the hunt for.  I found it in the cat food section.  Someone must have ditched it there...so I scooped that up quickly.  As I didn't have much left at home.  I was going to buy a lottery ticket because I found that one item   Now to hopefully get another bag of flour.  I really like the no name all purpose flour, so I'll check a couple of mornings on my way to work ( as I drive right by our NO frills ) and be a few minutes late.

But now we really should be set for at least 3-4 weeks with that we have now, if I can whip up some fresh bread, buns and a few tasty treats as well.  I used to shop like that all time, but the last few years have been,  do some meal planning, then buy for what you plan...and that's it.  But now I will HAVE to cook lol.  I"m going to get the youngest to help and learn as he was in foods this semester...so Momma will be showing him how to cook more than Mr Noodle, soup or grilled cheese lol!


----------



## Mickey&JoshNut

I looked to see about doing the pick up for my groceries at my local Fortinos but the first available slot was Saturday, so I went to the store this morning.  I have a compromised immune system so was able to take advantage of the early open hours.  They had an employee at the door with wipes and asked if you wanted a small cart or large cart.  She also requested that you respect social distancing.  Since this is the store we always shop at, I had created my list based on the flow of the store so that helped in not having to back track through the store.  The store was not busy, which was nice.  There were many items that were limited (chicken breasts, ground beef, toilet paper, bread products and eggs - there might have been more but that is what I saw).  I was able to get everything on my list except pancake mix.  They had every other check out open and taped lines on the floor on where to stand.  They requested that you pack your own groceries but they did provide the bags.  All in all, I felt it was very organized and I was in and out in 45 minutes.


----------



## bababear_50

Newbie questions,,

Can offers which say expire in 3 days be saved for another time?
If so how do you do that.



Can food items be purchased at No Frills & Loblaws & Shoppers?

Thanks 
Hugs
Mel


----------



## isabellea

bababear_50 said:


> Newbie questions,,
> 
> Can offers which say expire in 3 days be saved for another time?
> If so how do you do that.
> 
> 
> 
> Can food items be purchased at No Frills & Loblaws & Shoppers?
> 
> Thanks
> Hugs
> Mel



Yes and yes. Some offers cannot be saved for the next week like the offer for milk at Shoppers but most can. Up to 4 per week can be saved. The best bang for your buck is to use an offer at Shoppers during the 20X.


----------



## scrappinginontario

bababear_50 said:


> Newbie questions,,
> 
> Can offers which say expire in 3 days be saved for another time?
> If so how do you do that.
> 
> 
> 
> Can food items be purchased at No Frills & Loblaws & Shoppers?
> 
> Thanks
> Hugs
> Mel


To save an offer, on the app swipe it to the left and select 'save my offer'.  Note, once you save it you cannot change your mind and unsave it.

On a funny note, I'm collecting grocery orders for 4 families + ours and the current bill is around $700.  I just checked my current offers and believe if I get everything (which I know I won't for sure!) I will earn a whopping 2500 points!    

I did decide this morning though that I am going to put 2 $20 bills in the back hatch of my car.  One with a note saying it's for the person delivering it to our car and ask them to give the second one to the person who picked our order.  Hope they're able to accept this as I appreciate what they're doing for us SOOO much!!


----------



## Mickey&JoshNut

scrappinginontario said:


> I did decide this morning though that I am going to put 2 $20 bills in the back hatch of my car.  One with a note saying it's for the person delivering it to our car and ask them to give the second one to the person who picked our order.  Hope they're able to accept this as I appreciate what they're doing for us SOOO much!!



That is very generous of you but I do not think they are able to accept tips.  I think I read that on the FAQs.  Maybe put in a good word with their management team or send a note to Galen Weston (in a recent email, he said he wanted to hear from us).  This way, maybe they will be recognized for their efforts.


----------



## dancin Disney style

Mickey&JoshNut said:


> That is very generous of you but I do not think they are able to accept tips.  I think I read that on the FAQs.  Maybe put in a good word with their management team or send a note to Galen Weston (in a recent email, he said he wanted to hear from us).  This way, maybe they will be recognized for their efforts.


Your best bet is to call the department manager or the store manager.  Sending something to Galen is pointless....:it will never get back to the store level where the staff could actually be recognized. 

I’ve confirmed that tips are not allowed as per company policy.  My DD got into a lengthy conversation last night with a friend who is still working at store level and she said they are genuinely trying to stick to regular procedures with regard to filling orders.  So they will look for add on items.

Im braving Costco this morning....I’ve go to pick up a prescription and trying to decide if I want to buy anything else while I’m there.


----------



## juniorbugman

dancin Disney style said:


> Im braving Costco this morning....I’ve go to pick up a prescription and trying to decide if I want to buy anything else while I’m there.


My nephews girlfriend works at the Costco in Ajax and she says it hasn't been as busy lately.  They only have every other cash open.  Yes there are the lines for TP but they have been sending staff home because they are overstaffed.  When she works we have her check out certain items and she will buy and bring home to us.   Nope won't have her stand in the TP line as we have lots.


----------



## scrappinginontario

juniorbugman said:


> My nephews girlfriend works at the Costco in Ajax and she says it hasn't been as busy lately.  They only have every other cash open.  Yes there are the lines for TP but they have been sending staff home because they are overstaffed.  When she works we have her check out certain items and she will buy and bring home to us.   Nope won't have her stand in the TP line as we have lots.


Have you possibly asked her if they have laytex gloves in stock?  We're in Oshawa so go to that store but that is one item I did not stock up on that I wish I had.  If you don't mind, could you please ask her if they have stock or are getting stock of these?  greatly appreciated!


----------



## Pumpkin1172

dancin Disney style said:


> Im braving Costco this morning....I’ve go to pick up a prescription and trying to decide if I want to buy anything else while I’m there.


I picture some type of Mad Max costume  with a special breathing mask to protect you from the virus !!!!  I hope your trip goes well, and you find the items you need!


----------



## dancin Disney style

juniorbugman said:


> My nephews girlfriend works at the Costco in Ajax and she says it hasn't been as busy lately.  They only have every other cash open.  Yes there are the lines for TP but they have been sending staff home because they are overstaffed.  When she works we have her check out certain items and she will buy and bring home to us.   Nope won't have her stand in the TP line as we have lots.


It was actually very orderly.  I got there before they opened and they actually opened early, so I was able to get in and out in under 20 minutes.  There was only one person ahead of me to pick up prescriptions....he was wearing ski goggles and a mask....he kind of looked like a robber.  Anyway, there were numerous  staff  being very loud and directing people as to where they could and couldn't stand/wait in line.  All the carts were inside, past the door that you flash your card, and you were being instructed how to wipe it down.  After I got my prescription I grabbed a couple of things from the pharm area that I was planning to get the next time I was there but they were on sale and I need to save every dollar I can right now.   Still no TP and I'm on my last package.....when I finally find some I'm going to need more than one package (not if it's from Costco though).



scrappinginontario said:


> Have you possibly asked her if they have laytex gloves in stock?  We're in Oshawa so go to that store but that is one item I did not stock up on that I wish I had.  If you don't mind, could you please ask her if they have stock or are getting stock of these?  greatly appreciated!


They shouldn't  have any....the government has asked all retailers to turn over any stock that they have.


----------



## dancin Disney style

Pumpkin1172 said:


> I picture some type of Mad Max costume  with a special breathing mask to protect you from the virus !!!!  I hope your trip goes well, and you find the items you need!


LOL....some of the things I saw in there were very interesting for sure.  The guy with the ski goggles, a couple both wearing masks and hospital face shields, a lady wearing yellow dish washing gloves, a man with a wool scarf wrapped around his head/face multiple times with only his eyes exposed, a lady wearing a weird foam mask, and a guy wearing shorts and flip flops. 

Unfortunately, I'm going to have to go back in 2 weeks and then 2 weeks after that.  I have a very expensive drug that our insurance company has decided to stop paying for on May 1st so I'm stocking up on it and they will only let me refill it every 15 days.   Not working right now I feel like I shouldn't be making these purchases but $33 is a lot better than $190.


----------



## bababear_50

scrappinginontario said:


> Have you possibly asked her if they have laytex gloves in stock?  We're in Oshawa so go to that store but that is one item I did not stock up on that I wish I had.  If you don't mind, could you please ask her if they have stock or are getting stock of these?  greatly appreciated!



Re: some latex gloves
I saw some and got 2 pairs in Dollar Tree this morning (for sister who still has to work with seniors),,,had to have the cashier double bag them as the package says nitre gloves but doesn't say NO latex,,and I'm allergic to Latex.


----------



## bababear_50

Did my first Shoppers Optimum shop today....shhhh don't tell the Airmilers.........
I've fallen to the Dark Side!!!
Hugs
Mel


(close to home,,can walk there).
(Self scan and check-out)
(Son who lives with me prefers Shoppers)


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Velcome.....muaaahhhhh


----------



## Pumpkin1172

bababear_50 said:


> Did my first Shoppers Optimum shop today....shhhh don't tell the Airmilers.........


  ((((((( Mel ))))))))  Welcome to the dark side Daaaaaaarling!!!!  

You can work both programs.  They both have good and bad points.  I like the flexibility with the optimum points.  If my bank account doesn't need the free groceries, I can use that money towards extra park tickets, meals, hotels to supplement the airmiles


----------



## bababear_50

Thanks for the welcome
I have to admit I was very happy to find my allergy Hydrasense at Shoppers and at a good price too!
I am a Metro/Sobeys grocery girl and now that Rexall is leaving Airmiles I will be a Shoppers drugstore girl.
So I will be working both programs.

Hugs
Mel


----------



## Donald - my hero

scrappinginontario said:


> Have you possibly asked her if they have laytex gloves in stock?  We're in Oshawa so go to that store but that is one item I did not stock up on that I wish I had.  If you don't mind, could you please ask her if they have stock or are getting stock of these?  greatly appreciated!





dancin Disney style said:


> They shouldn't  have any....the government has asked all retailers to turn over any stock that they have.





bababear_50 said:


> Re: some latex gloves
> I saw some and got 2 pairs in Dollar Tree this morning (for sister who still has to work with seniors),,,had to have the cashier double bag them as the package says nitre gloves but doesn't say NO latex,,and *I'm allergic to Latex.*


*Yeah, i felt the same shudder go thru me when i saw several people wearing gloves in the grocery store(s) i went to yesterday (having real trouble finding the one safe food that makes up the majority of my diet right now ) I'm not allergic to latex but i know how many people ARE and it's extremely dangerous for them to even touch something that someone else might have touched while they were wearing this type of glove. Because of this, medical professionals don't have them in stock but now I'm scared that some kind soul will hand these over to a friend/neighbour/family member and they will gratefully accept them (rightfully so, they shouldn't need to worry about working without proper protection) Crap, what about the kid working at a local take-out joint now wearing these? Are the grocery store employees wearing them as well?

Just ignore The Duck spirally in the corner, I'm having trouble deciding what is worth my worry these days 
*


----------



## juniorbugman

scrappinginontario said:


> Have you possibly asked her if they have laytex gloves in stock? We're in Oshawa so go to that store but that is one item I did not stock up on that I wish I had. If you don't mind, could you please ask her if they have stock or are getting stock of these? greatly appreciated!


She says nope.  None in stock.


----------



## isabellea

I'm also allergic to latex and even some nitrile gloves give me hives depending on the brand/model (probably allergic to a chemical) and I work with gloves everyday being in a lab studying various pathogens. Luckily, I found a brand I can wear for long periods of times without reacting. I have access to thousands of gloves in the lab since we just received an order before we had to leave because we are not considered essential research (only COVID-19 research is allowed to work for now) and I didn't bring a box at home. When I go to the grocery store, I don't wear any glove and I believe it gives a false sense of security. Viruses will stay longer on your gloves and accumulate there more vs skin. So if you touch the door handle with the virus then your oranges, you will probably transfer the virus on the orange. Instead, I make sure my hands stay on the clean cart handle all the time so I don't touch my face as a reflex and disinfect them as soon as I opened my car with Purell and thoroughly wash them with soap when I get home. In a lab, the rule is you need to safely remove your gloves (there's a way to do it) if you think you have spilled something or touched something that is contaminated, you wash your hands and put new gloves. At the grocery store, there's no way to know what can be contaminated and the worst is when I see people with their gloves on touch search their purse or pockets. Ughh! I also try to buy pre-packaged produces and wash everything with soap and water at home (package before opening or produce if not pre-packed). Even grapes.  For more delicate produce that are not pre-packaged, I either don't buy them or use water and vinegar. 

All that just to say that gloves give a false sense of security and during a pandemic they should be left for medical workers that REALLY need them. In fact, all academic labs were asked to give a list of our inventory to the government in case they are needed and I already gave our boxes of N95 masks to my boss who is a doctor at the ICU. 

And for pumping gas, just use a paper towel or kleenex then discard and now with apps, it's easy to pay with touching the pump. Safer for the environment too.


----------



## marchingstar

isabellea said:


> I'm also allergic to latex and even some nitrile gloves give me hives depending on the brand/model (probably allergic to a chemical) and I work with gloves everyday being in a lab studying various pathogens. Luckily, I found a brand I can wear for long periods of times without reacting. I have access to thousands of gloves in the lab since we just received an order before we had to leave because we are not considered essential research (only COVID-19 research is allowed to work for now) and I didn't bring a box at home. When I go to the grocery store, I don't wear any glove and I believe it gives a false sense of security. Viruses will stay longer on your gloves and accumulate there more vs skin. So if you touch the door handle with the virus then your oranges, you will probably transfer the virus on the orange. Instead, I make sure my hands stay on the clean cart handle all the time so I don't touch my face as a reflex and disinfect them as soon as I opened my car with Purell and thoroughly wash them with soap when I get home. In a lab, the rule is you need to safely remove your gloves (there's a way to do it) if you think you have spilled something or touched something that is contaminated, you wash your hands and put new gloves. At the grocery store, there's no way to know what can be contaminated and the worst is when I see people with their gloves on touch search their purse or pockets. Ughh! I also try to buy pre-packaged produces and wash everything with soap and water at home (package before opening or produce if not pre-packed). Even grapes.  For more delicate produce that are not pre-packaged, I either don't buy them or use water and vinegar.
> 
> All that just to say that gloves give a false sense of security and during a pandemic they should be left for medical workers that REALLY need them. In fact, all academic labs were asked to give a list of our inventory to the government in case they are needed and I already gave our boxes of N95 masks to my boss who is a doctor at the ICU.
> 
> And for pumping gas, just use a paper towel or kleenex then discard and now with apps, it's easy to pay with touching the pump. Safer for the environment too.



I shudder every time I see someone gloved in public, scrolling through their phone.

People using gloves and masks when they don’t know how to use gloves and masks are really not helping themselves or others. We all want to do what we can, and I get that, but just wearing gloves without changing behaviours doesn’t help.


----------



## isabellea

marchingstar said:


> I shudder every time I see someone gloved in public, scrolling through their phone.
> 
> People using gloves and masks when they don’t know how to use gloves and masks are really not helping themselves or others. We all want to do what we can, and I get that, but just wearing gloves without changing behaviours doesn’t help.



Exactly!


----------



## mort1331

Been searching for the past couple of days for work for masks. We have a supply for the next 3 weeks, but after that not sure. We can not do our job without them. I know the 1st responders are out there and need them, but we are the Last responders and need them too. 
As I call suppliers of all industries, they are all saying they have to hold them for medical use, then I explain that is us too, they do say they can sell, but there is a back order on all. Hope they come in. If not our industry will look a whole lot different than it already is.


----------



## tinkerone

bababear_50 said:


> Thanks for the welcome
> I have to admit I was very happy to find my allergy Hydrasense at Shoppers and at a good price too!
> I am a Metro/Sobeys grocery girl and now that Rexall is leaving Airmiles I will be a Shoppers drugstore girl.
> So I will be working both programs.
> 
> Hugs
> Mel


I would not be surprised if you get a points offer for your Hydrasense in the next few weeks, which will make it an even sweeter deal.  The thing I like about Shoppers is they send offers you can actually use.  
Fingers crossed.


----------



## marchingstar

tinkerone said:


> I would not be surprised if you get a points offer for your Hydrasense in the next few weeks, which will make it an even sweeter deal.  The thing I like about Shoppers is they send offers you can actually use.
> Fingers crossed.



I’ll be interested to hear if you do, Mel. 

I have been buying the same brand of fertility products for a while now, more than once a month. And still no targeted offer! It’s frustrating...I average 100$/month on the stuff, so a targeted offer would have a great return.


----------



## isabellea

mort1331 said:


> Been searching for the past couple of days for work for masks. We have a supply for the next 3 weeks, but after that not sure. We can not do our job without them. I know the 1st responders are out there and need them, but we are the Last responders and need them too.
> As I call suppliers of all industries, they are all saying they have to hold them for medical use, then I explain that is us too, they do say they can sell, but there is a back order on all. Hope they come in. If not our industry will look a whole lot different than it already is.



Is there an association/professional order that could contact the government officials to tell them about this problematic? 

I hope this pandemic will make the governments at provincial and federal levels realize that we need to have bigger stockpiles of PPE and ventilators and that we need to have a production and distribution pipeline in Canada so we are not so dependent on foreign suppliers. Yes it's cheaper to have the masks made in China but during a pandemic, we cannot expect another country to tell their manufacturers to send the supplies to other countries when they need them too.


----------



## dancin Disney style

isabellea said:


> I'm also allergic to latex and even some nitrile gloves give me hives depending on the brand/model (probably allergic to a chemical) and I work with gloves everyday being in a lab studying various pathogens. Luckily, I found a brand I can wear for long periods of times without reacting. I have access to thousands of gloves in the lab since we just received an order before we had to leave because we are not considered essential research (only COVID-19 research is allowed to work for now) and I didn't bring a box at home. When I go to the grocery store, I don't wear any glove and I believe it gives a false sense of security. Viruses will stay longer on your gloves and accumulate there more vs skin. So if you touch the door handle with the virus then your oranges, you will probably transfer the virus on the orange. Instead, I make sure my hands stay on the clean cart handle all the time so I don't touch my face as a reflex and disinfect them as soon as I opened my car with Purell and thoroughly wash them with soap when I get home. In a lab, the rule is you need to safely remove your gloves (there's a way to do it) if you think you have spilled something or touched something that is contaminated, you wash your hands and put new gloves. At the grocery store, there's no way to know what can be contaminated and the worst is when I see people with their gloves on touch search their purse or pockets. Ughh! I also try to buy pre-packaged produces and wash everything with soap and water at home (package before opening or produce if not pre-packed). Even grapes.  For more delicate produce that are not pre-packaged, I either don't buy them or use water and vinegar.
> 
> All that just to say that gloves give a false sense of security and during a pandemic they should be left for medical workers that REALLY need them. In fact, all academic labs were asked to give a list of our inventory to the government in case they are needed and I already gave our boxes of N95 masks to my boss who is a doctor at the ICU.
> 
> And for pumping gas, just use a paper towel or kleenex then discard and now with apps, it's easy to pay with touching the pump. Safer for the environment too.


THANK YOU for saying that!!!  I have wanted to say something but have held back.  I have to attend infection control and health and safety meetings at work so I am informed on the proper use of PPE's.  I'm a rule followed by nature and it's been making me CRAZY seeing people out in the wild wearing gloves and flimsy paper masks. Both being used incorrectly.  My mom keeps saying it gives people some peace of mind....I guess she's right.    I've seen all the same things....they are using their phones, picking up items from the shelf and putting them back etc., etc.


----------



## mort1331

isabellea said:


> Is there an association/professional order that could contact the government officials to tell them about this problematic?
> 
> I hope this pandemic will make the governments at provincial and federal levels realize that we need to have bigger stockpiles of PPE and ventilators and that we need to have a production and distribution pipeline in Canada so we are not so dependent on foreign suppliers. Yes it's cheaper to have the masks made in China but during a pandemic, we cannot expect another country to tell their manufacturers to send the supplies to other countries when they need them too.


There is and we are all trying, but when hospitals are reaching out to the public to donate masks, that is how bad it is.


----------



## dancin Disney style

mort1331 said:


> There is and we are all trying, but when hospitals are reaching out to the public to donate masks, that is how bad it is.


Could you make use of the cloth ones that people are sewing at home?  I know someone who is furiously making them and don’t have the heart to tell her that hospitals most likely don’t want them.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

SDM offer is 20x/$75 on cosmetics this weekend.  Hopefully there is another offer on products on the app.


----------



## bababear_50

I just did a Home Doctor visit,,via phone  ....all prescriptions are taken care of and she will call them into Shoppers Drug Mart for me,,,YEAH!!

Hugs
Mel


----------



## mort1331

dancin Disney style said:


> Could you make use of the cloth ones that people are sewing at home?  I know someone who is furiously making them and don’t have the heart to tell her that hospitals most likely don’t want them.


Thanks for the suggestion, but sadly no. Need to be sugical grade. Hoping full stock comes back in approx 2 or 3 weeks.


----------



## isabellea

mort1331 said:


> Thanks for the suggestion, but sadly no. Need to be sugical grade. Hoping full stock comes back in approx 2 or 3 weeks.



Crossing my fingers the suppliers can produce and deliver enough for everyone. If you don't need N95 it might be easier to get some in the next few weeks. I know Qc ministry of health and McGill University asked all the academic labs to give their masks and other PPE to the health system because the shortage is real and affects many professionals that really need them! That's why it makes me mad when I see so many people who DON'T need them using them (often the wrong way) so they can falsely feel safe. My boss works at the ICU so my technician gave him our N95 masks directly and told him where our gloves are if they need them (nice pink gloves in size X-small so not for him).


----------



## Pumpkin1172

mort1331 said:


> Thanks for the suggestion, but sadly no. Need to be sugical grade. Hoping full stock comes back in approx 2 or 3 weeks.


Mort, have you checked with some hair dressers and tattoo shops?  They may have some gloves.  As well...what about calling the beauty supply stores.  They sell gloves and masks.  When I worked for Cosmoprof, we had many different types of gloves.  The store I worked in didn't have masks...but a beauty supply store that sells lots of nail products for estheticians might have masks.    I would try giving them a call in your area.  I used to have a box at home...but I only have 2 pairs left out of my box...or I would send it by purolator as fast as I could


----------



## dancin Disney style

Pumpkin1172 said:


> Mort, have you checked with some hair dressers and tattoo shops?  They may have some gloves.  As well...what about calling the beauty supply stores.  They sell gloves and masks.  When I worked for Cosmoprof, we had many different types of gloves.  The store I worked in didn't have masks...but a beauty supply store that sells lots of nail products for estheticians might have masks.    I would try giving them a call in your area.  I used to have a box at home...but I only have 2 pairs left out of my box...or I would send it by purolator as fast as I could


All the suppliers and salons are closed.  They have been for about a week. The only shot would be if you happen to know someone who works at one of those place that you could get in touch with.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

One suppliers are open here.  I was just at Cosmoprof yesterday to pick up some hair color and hairspray.  They have reduced hours...but are still open.  Cosmoprof is an american company...so they won't close until forced to     If you talk with a manager there, they may be able to help you @mort1331 to access some gloves if they have any left.  

When I drove by I also noticed the Modern Beauty Supply was also open.  I would give either of those a call if they are in your area.  


dancin Disney style said:


> All the suppliers and salons are closed. They have been for about a week. The only shot would be if you happen to know someone who works at one of those place that you could get in touch with.


----------



## tinkerone

Just received an email from PC and this is what it is now stipulating.  It's way to far ahead to know that I don't want to change things so I don't think I will be using it at all.



*Placing your order. *


To limit interaction with our colleagues, we will only be charging orders to the card on file with your account. Other forms of payment will not be accepted, so please ensure your card is operational.
Y*ou will no longer be able to edit your order after placing it. *To cancel, please call the store.
If 100% of the items in your order are unavailable, it will be automatically cancelled.
You may receive less individual items in your order, as we are limiting quantities on certain items.


----------



## Mickey&JoshNut

tinkerone said:


> Just received an email from PC and this is what it is now stipulating.  It's way to far ahead to know that I don't want to change things so I don't think I will be using it at all.
> 
> 
> ​
> *Placing your order. *
> ​
> 
> To limit interaction with our colleagues, we will only be charging orders to the card on file with your account. Other forms of payment will not be accepted, so please ensure your card is operational.
> Y*ou will no longer be able to edit your order after placing it. *To cancel, please call the store.
> If 100% of the items in your order are unavailable, it will be automatically cancelled.
> You may receive less individual items in your order, as we are limiting quantities on certain items.



Well that explains why I was unable to modify my order I placed yesterday...I forgot to check off no substitutions for one of my items and I couldn't adjust the order this morning.  Maybe they are doing this to ensure that they have the products available (i.e. filing the orders that people have placed as quickly as they can)


----------



## tlcdoula

We have been self isolated for just over a week, today I looked to see what time slots are open for next week when I can pick up a grocery order and there is nothing available at all.  It goes up to April 7th.  How are you all finding availability of time slots


----------



## mort1331

tlcdoula said:


> We have been self isolated for just over a week, today I looked to see what time slots are open for next week when I can pick up a grocery order and there is nothing available at all.  It goes up to April 7th.  How are you all finding availability of time slots


If your in self isolation due to travel or possible exposure. PLEASE have a friend, neighbour, relative pick up and drop off your groceries. Even doing drive thru of pick ups should not be done. I know it sucks, I am on day 9 and am surprised that my wife hasnt smothered me in my sleep yet.
Stay home away from others, and let them help you.
We have had my sister drop food off to us. We cooked a turkey, only touched the outside container, left it on the porch when she drove up and put wipes out so she could wipe down the container.
She then put our groceries on the porch for us. Once she was close to her car, then we came out and chatted from a safe distance. It sucks, but you have to do this to flatten the line.
Stay safe.


----------



## dancin Disney style

mort1331 said:


> I am on day 9 and am surprised that my wife hasnt smothered me in my sleep yet.


That might happened soon at my house...DH is now home with us.  His company closed up just after lunch today.  I asked him what he plans to do and he said...."nothing but if you want me to help you I will".   Uh...help me with what? All I've got on tap are afternoon walks and closet cleaning.


----------



## bababear_50

Edited to say I found the info

Shoppers shopping help
Is there a time for just seniors available to go in and pick up stuff,,prescriptions etc?
I'm in Mississauga if that helps.
I did try calling my Shoppers but they are not taking calls.


Thanks Mel


----------



## bababear_50

https://www1.shoppersdrugmart.ca/en/pcoptimum/in-store-offers/seniors-first-hour
Sorry guys I found the info
thanks Mel


----------



## Debbie

bababear_50 said:


> Edited to say I found the info
> 
> Shoppers shopping help
> Is there a time for just seniors available to go in and pick up stuff,,prescriptions etc?
> I'm in Mississauga if that helps.
> I did try calling my Shoppers but they are not taking calls.
> 
> 
> Thanks Mel


This should help.  (I posted anyway for others.) 
https://www1.shoppersdrugmart.ca/en/pcoptimum/in-store-offers/seniors-first-hour


----------



## bababear_50

Debbie said:


> This should help.  (I posted anyway for others.)
> https://www1.shoppersdrugmart.ca/en/pcoptimum/in-store-offers/seniors-first-hour


Thanks Hon 
I appreciate it.
Hugs
Mel


----------



## tinkerone

bababear_50 said:


> Edited to say I found the info
> 
> Shoppers shopping help
> Is there a time for just seniors available to go in and pick up stuff,,prescriptions etc?
> I'm in Mississauga if that helps.
> I did try calling my Shoppers but they are not taking calls.
> 
> 
> Thanks Mel





Debbie said:


> This should help.  (I posted anyway for others.)
> https://www1.shoppersdrugmart.ca/en/pcoptimum/in-store-offers/seniors-first-hour


It’s a bit deceiving.  I called my Shoppers about this last week and was told that while there ‘technically’ is a senio hour anyone can enter.  It’s just seniors get the discount, others don’t.  I verified this with my cashier when I went in.  So if you’re expecting seniors only it might not happen.


----------



## tinkerone

Wednesday, save those offers!


----------



## marchingstar

tinkerone said:


> It’s a bit deceiving.  I called my Shoppers about this last week and was told that while there ‘technically’ is a senio hour anyone can enter.  It’s just seniors get the discount, others don’t.  I verified this with my cashier when I went in.  So if you’re expecting seniors only it might not happen.



I think it’s supposed to include anyone who is immunocompromised too. 

So someone might look like they “don’t belong,” but maybe they’re just as much at risk.

I don’t think anyone is asking on the way in, though, so I hope that we’re all decent enough to be leaving that first hour for the people who need it.


----------



## mort1331

superstore in Aurora is 6am to 7am for seniors only


----------



## bababear_50

I called the Pharmacy and they said 
Meadowvale Town Center Shoppers Drug Mart is 
8-9 am for seniors/ those who are immunocompromised /disabilities / special needs.

Hugs
Mel


----------



## scrappinginontario

tinkerone said:


> Just received an email from PC and this is what it is now stipulating.  It's way to far ahead to know that I don't want to change things so I don't think I will be using it at all.
> 
> 
> 
> *Placing your order. *
> 
> 
> To limit interaction with our colleagues, we will only be charging orders to the card on file with your account. Other forms of payment will not be accepted, so please ensure your card is operational.
> Y*ou will no longer be able to edit your order after placing it. *To cancel, please call the store.
> If 100% of the items in your order are unavailable, it will be automatically cancelled.
> You may receive less individual items in your order, as we are limiting quantities on certain items.


 This seems to vary depending on where you live.  Are you in the Milton area by chance?  My friend received it and I did not.  She cannot edit her order but i’m east of Toronto and I can still edit mine.  I wonder if it might have to do with Milton declaring a state of emergency?


tlcdoula said:


> We have been self isolated for just over a week, today I looked to see what time slots are open for next week when I can pick up a grocery order and there is nothing available at all.  It goes up to April 7th.  How are you all finding availability of time slots


 I picked up last night.  Booked my time slot 5 days earlier.  It has gotten much busier since then.  Check fir additional slots often as stores are changing their options as they’re able.  This morning at 7:30 first avail door was Apr 7th.  Checked again at 3:30 and there were slots avail most days from Apr 4 forwards  I was so excited I called a friend to trll her, and forgot to save my slot.  Back to Waiting for Apr 8th To open.  Going to stay up until midnight hoping they open Apt 8th. Want to get an earlier slot as I can as there is a better selection earlier in the day.


mort1331 said:


> If your in self isolation due to travel or possible exposure. PLEASE have a friend, neighbour, relative pick up and drop off your groceries. Even doing drive thru of pick ups should not be done. I know it sucks, I am on day 9 and am surprised that my wife hasnt smothered me in my sleep yet.
> Stay home away from others, and let them help you.
> We have had my sister drop food off to us. We cooked a turkey, only touched the outside container, left it on the porch when she drove up and put wipes out so she could wipe down the container.
> She then put our groceries on the porch for us. Once she was close to her car, then we came out and chatted from a safe distance. It sucks, but you have to do this to flatten the line.
> Stay safe.


Not everyone is self-isolating due to travel.  What done call self isolation others call self distancing.  We’re self distancing, but it feels pretty isolating!


----------



## bababear_50

*scrappinginontario*


"Not everyone is self-isolating due to travel. What done call self isolation others call self distancing. We’re self distancing, but it feels pretty isolating! "

Hi Hon
I do not understand your post?
Everyone should be self isolating for 14 days if they just returned from travel.

Mel


----------



## scrappinginontario

I agree 100% but what I was pointing out was the person who originally posted gave no indication that they had been travelling.  What I was saying is that some people are calling ‘self-distancing’ ‘self-isolating’.  Many of us are not leaving our homes including our family but we have not left the country in over 3 months.

As of this minute it is law (THANKFULLY!!) that anyone returning to the country (except some essential services people) must self-isolate and not leave their homes (other than for walks, keeping their distance) for 14 days.


----------



## scrappinginontario

I secured a pickup for Apr 8 but I was Incorrect when I said I could make changes to my order after it was placed.  I could yesterday but not today.

I contacted PC Express via the app and asked them to reconsider this change.  How do they expect people to know what groceries they will need two weeks in advance?  That’s unreasonable!   In many ways they are asking us to stay out of stores to help keep their staff healthy but they are forcing us in due to the new limitations on ordering.

Yesterday I was able to order and deliver groceries to 4 senior couples who are home trying to avoid getting sick.  This new limitation makes it harder to help the most vulnerable to this virus as they’re being asked too far out what they need.

I’m hoping others will contact them too and that they reconsider this most recent change.

They’re not picking the orders 2 weeks out so why limit changes so far out?


----------



## marchingstar

scrappinginontario said:


> I secured a pickup for Apr 8 but I was Incorrect when I said I could make changes to my order after it was placed.  I could yesterday but not today.
> 
> I contacted PC Express via the app and asked them to reconsider this change.  How do they expect people to know what groceries they will need two weeks in advance?  That’s unreasonable!   In many ways they are asking us to stay out of stores to help keep their staff healthy but they are forcing us in due to the new limitations on ordering.
> 
> Yesterday I was able to order and deliver groceries to 4 senior couples who are home trying to avoid getting sick.  This new limitation makes it harder to help the most vulnerable to this virus as they’re being asked too far out what they need.
> 
> I’m hoping others will contact them too and that they reconsider this most recent change.
> 
> They’re not picking the orders 2 weeks out so why limit changes so far out?



My guess is so they can stock their stores appropriately. 

I think ordering groceries is a great idea, but it’s sort of like how the federal government needs a new system because EI wasn’t designed to support hundreds of thousands of people. There’s been an incredible increase in demand for ordering, and it makes sense to me that they need to change the rules as they figure out how to adapt.


----------



## Donald - my hero

scrappinginontario said:


> I secured a pickup for Apr 8 but I was Incorrect when I said I could make changes to my order after it was placed.  I could yesterday but not today.
> 
> I contacted PC Express via the app and asked them to reconsider this change.  How do they expect people to know what groceries they will need two weeks in advance?  That’s unreasonable!   In many ways they are asking us to stay out of stores to help keep their staff healthy but they are forcing us in due to the new limitations on ordering.
> 
> Yesterday I was able to order and deliver groceries to 4 senior couples who are home trying to avoid getting sick.  This new limitation makes it harder to help the most vulnerable to this virus as they’re being asked too far out what they need.
> 
> I’m hoping others will contact them too and that they reconsider this most recent change.
> 
> They’re not picking the orders 2 weeks out so why limit changes so far out?


*I'm sorry you feel this way but personally i get this new limitation to the pick-up/delivery orders. They simply aren't able to do any more orders than they have people to fill them, they are run ragged as it is and there are only so many time slots within their shortened hours. As more and more people came to realize that this is a service they offer they just became overwhelmed with the demand and that means that people are forced to place their orders days and now weeks in advance of when they'll get picked. As to why they can't allow changes to the orders after they've been placed -i think that just spins back to the first point - too busy trying to fill them as is with the constantly changing stock. I've been needing to go into all of our grocery stores far too often because i currently have 7 safe foods to eat and for some reason every single person in town seems to want blueberries?!?!?! Normally i loathe our Zehrs because it's never well stocked  (i think that's because it backs onto the Costco so people hit them both up at the same time) and it's just 100x worse right now, almost everything has a 2 item limit, their entire frozen veggie & fruit section was empty other than a few lone bags of brussel sprouts and cranberries. There were a couple of young kids trying to fill some orders and one was in tears because she watched a shopper pick up something on her list. I stopped my safe distance from her, gave her a big smile and told her she was doing a great job helping someone. She sniffed, pulled her shoulders back and carried on.

They can't seem to get a handle on what to order and while it seems unreasonable to us to know what we'll be out of in 2 weeks, I think we need to realize that things aren't reasonable anymore. Again, I'm sorry it's frustrating and i wish there was a solution that kept both customers and staff safe & happy.*


----------



## hdrolfe

I don't normally shop at Independent but I wasn't able to see a pick up spot for over a week, Walmart (at least mine) now will only open slots for 4 days, and they are all full of course. I'll be going to the store today in person to get what I need. Hopefully a quick trip and with some hand sanitizer in tow, and a good hand washing when I get home. Because of how far out the pick up slots are I wasn't suer what we would need so didn't want to have to go inside of a store any way to get the extras.


----------



## tinkerone

scrappinginontario said:


> This seems to vary depending on where you live. * Are you in the Milton area* by chance?  My friend received it and I did not.  She cannot edit her order but i’m east of Toronto and I can still edit mine.  I wonder if it might have to do with Milton declaring a state of emergency?


No, I'm not even sure where that is, lol.  The email just went out yesterday so I'm assuming it's starting today, you may find that you can no longer change your orders going forward.  It would be interesting to know though so please keep us informed.  I can't see this happening for one area and not the rest as Coronavirus is nation wide but who knows. 
However, again, if you are able to make changes going forward please keep us informed.  Thanks.

ETA--Just read your update _after_ I had posted to answer your first one.  Sorry.


----------



## bababear_50

First Shoppers shop
You could see the cashiers wiping down everything,,they were cheerful and helpful.
I got my prescriptions and headed out.
I saw many people being told only 2 bags milk per family ,,,I am not sure why people are worried about milk here in Ontario,, but I do understand everyone has needs which are different than mine. It's a super important time to be mindful of everything we say and do.

Hugs
Mel


----------



## scrappinginontario

So glad we're all in this together!

I'm sorry you're having such challenges getting the food you need @Donald - my hero.  That would be really challenging, especially when you are trying to limit the number of stores you go in to.  I keep hoping that as time goes by and less people are out that the stores will have the ability to begin to restock on items that are being depleted at a fast pace.

The reason I'm choosing to shop via pick-up is that I am the single mom by choice (I adopted my daughter from China) to the most amazing little girl but I also realize I am her one and only parent so I need to be careful to try and avoid getting sick so drastically limiting when we go out or who we get in contact with.

While I understand it's nice to know in advance what they might need to try and stock for the grocery pickups and thus not allow the changes, each store 'only' does 4 pick-up orders per hour which based on the number of people I watched come and go from my store as I waited in my car Tuesday, can only be but a drop in the bucket compared to the amount of food and other items they are stocking daily.  It's just adding another layer to an already challenging time.  Stopping changes 3 days prior to order pick-up or something like that I could see but 2 weeks in advance is rough.

It's just challenging for all of us to do what we're being told to do by limiting our interaction with others yet unable to find what we need.  I know we're all doing our very best and I believe in Canada we're going to get ahead of this in a timely manner.  It will get worse before it gets better due to the timing of our spring breaks and people recently returned from travel but we really are all working together and will see an end to this.

A special shout out to all those here or your family who may work at a grocery store, pharmacy, as a nurse, doctor, other caregiver, truck driver or anyone else who is going to work to help care for everyone.  YOU ARE APPRECIATED!!!


----------



## hdrolfe

Oh another SMC!!   I'm one to my 10-year-old which makes all of this so much more "interesting". If I get sick, but not hospitalized sick, we are stuck. I do have family near by but there is only so much they can do without getting it themselves. I almost went into Shoppers today, I need Claritin and it seems to be out of stock everywhere online, Reactin just doesn't work for me, and I can't even find the generic. I am holding out hope it will be back in stock soon online so I don't have to go out again.


----------



## ottawamom

I  just got back from the grocery store. Something interesting (Ottawa area anyway)to share. The dairy here in Ottawa that supplies Metro is not procucing 1% milk anymore. At this time they are just doing 2% and homogenized. I don't know if this is province wide or just local. Thought I would share.

The stores weren't busy at all. People were social distancing while shopping. I shopped, put my groceries in the trunk got in the car, put keys in the ignition then I hand sanitized my hands and the steering wheel. Washed my hands when I got home. Put groceries away and then wash my hands again. There's not more I can do. It felt good to get out of the house and do something somewhat normal.


----------



## ottawamom

hdrolfe said:


> Oh another SMC!!   I'm one to my 10-year-old which makes all of this so much more "interesting". If I get sick, but not hospitalized sick, we are stuck. I do have family near by but there is only so much they can do without getting it themselves. I almost went into Shoppers today, I need Claritin and it seems to be out of stock everywhere online, Reactin just doesn't work for me, and I can't even find the generic. I am holding out hope it will be back in stock soon online so I don't have to go out again.


Try Rexall I saw some on the shelf when I was there picking up my allergy meds this morning.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Another blast of snow here today. It's likely a good day to go out in terms of crowds as most will be home. Only issue is the city isn't likely salting much since not many people on supposed to be out and about.  Groceries will have to wait until tomorrow morning.


----------



## tinkerone

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> Another blast of snow here today. It's likely a good day to go out in terms of crowds as most will be home. Only issue is the city isn't likely salting much since not many people on supposed to be out and about.  Groceries will have to wait until tomorrow morning.


Good heavens, where are you?  We have a high today of 8 and even though rain is forecast I'm thinking about a stroll around the block.  Getting a bit stir crazy, a walk will do me well.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

We woke up Tuesday to new snow.  I just hate TRUDGING through that fresh fallen snow.  It looks beautiful, but I HATE wet and cold feet!!!!  Hopefully this is the last bit of fresh fallen snow until November!!!!


ilovetotravel1977 said:


> Another blast of snow here today. It's likely a good day to go out in terms of crowds as most will be home. Only issue is the city isn't likely salting much since not many people on supposed to be out and about. Groceries will have to wait until tomorrow morning.


----------



## marchingstar

scrappinginontario said:


> So glad we're all in this together!
> 
> I'm sorry you're having such challenges getting the food you need @Donald - my hero.  That would be really challenging, especially when you are trying to limit the number of stores you go in to.  I keep hoping that as time goes by and less people are out that the stores will have the ability to begin to restock on items that are being depleted at a fast pace.
> 
> The reason I'm choosing to shop via pick-up is that I am the single mom by choice (I adopted my daughter from China) to the most amazing little girl but I also realize I am her one and only parent so I need to be careful to try and avoid getting sick so drastically limiting when we go out or who we get in contact with.
> 
> While I understand it's nice to know in advance what they might need to try and stock for the grocery pickups and thus not allow the changes, each store 'only' does 4 pick-up orders per hour which based on the number of people I watched come and go from my store as I waited in my car Tuesday, can only be but a drop in the bucket compared to the amount of food and other items they are stocking daily.  It's just adding another layer to an already challenging time.  Stopping changes 3 days prior to order pick-up or something like that I could see but 2 weeks in advance is rough.
> 
> It's just challenging for all of us to do what we're being told to do by limiting our interaction with others yet unable to find what we need.  I know we're all doing our very best and I believe in Canada we're going to get ahead of this in a timely manner.  It will get worse before it gets better due to the timing of our spring breaks and people recently returned from travel but we really are all working together and will see an end to this.
> 
> A special shout out to all those here or your family who may work at a grocery store, pharmacy, as a nurse, doctor, other caregiver, truck driver or anyone else who is going to work to help care for everyone.  YOU ARE APPRECIATED!!!



I’m not a single parent, but I’m still a parent. I 100% get wanting to minimize contact, and I can appreciate how much more important that is when you’re parenting solo. I hope my post didn’t sound rude. I was only trying to say that pickup service is getting overwhelmed.

I hope that a store comes up with an alternative that works better. For now, is there family or a neighbour or someone who could pick up your groceries instead?


----------



## scrappinginontario

marchingstar said:


> I’m not a single parent, but I’m still a parent. I 100% get wanting to minimize contact, and I can appreciate how much more important that is when you’re parenting solo. I hope my post didn’t sound rude. I was only trying to say that pickup service is getting overwhelmed.
> 
> I hope that a store comes up with an alternative that works better. For now, is there family or a neighbour or someone who could pick up your groceries instead?


I appreciate that and no, in no way were you rude!  

I do have 2 coworkers who have offered to help me out which I greatly appreciate.  The challenge is I am trying to help my parents and very close friends who are also seniors who should not be going out if at all possible as they are the most vulnerable.

I'm putting our list together for 2 weeks and we'll just make it work.  My DD and I are fine other than flour would be nice as I've been 'training' for this for years!  Besides being careful with our budget and buying in bulk to get extra points, we're in really great shape grocery wise.  (Kicking myself that I didn't stock up on Lysol wipes when they had all those bonus points but switched it out for toilet cleaner so our toilets are clean. LOL!)

SO thankful for this group as we support one another through these challenging days!


----------



## Pumpkin1172

scrappinginontario said:


> SO thankful for this group as we support one another through these challenging days!



I worry about all the single parents and those who are immunocompromised and any of our more senior people who don't have family to help them out.  I do know that there are some organziations and other groups that are helping those who can't get out, have their items bought and delivered to them in our little city.  I can imagine how much harder it would be in a bigger centre to accomplish this.   This is when I love how our community pulls together to help out others when there is a need.  I hope that the bigger centers are also finding creative and more ways to help those who can't get out to get their items.


----------



## dancin Disney style

Pumpkin1172 said:


> I worry about all the single parents and those who are immunocompromised and any of our more senior people who don't have family to help them out.  I do know that there are some organziations and other groups that are helping those who can't get out, have their items bought and delivered to them in our little city.  I can imagine how much harder it would be in a bigger centre to accomplish this.   This is when I love how our community pulls together to help out others when there is a need.  I hope that the bigger centers are also finding creative and more ways to help those who can't get out to get their items.


I got an email today from CAA saying that they are having the drivers deliver for various agencies...things like Meals on Wheels.   They have also set up a special phone line to provide auto service to healthcare workers.  If they are members it will not count towards their membership limit and if it’s a non member the service is free.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

I have seen Enterprise Rental Car vans (the nice newer style ones) around my area delivering boxes. My attached neighbour (duplex) has cancer and one of the deliveries went to their house.  I wonder if it was food and Enterprise was helping delivering them?


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

I was at Shoppers today (post office) mailing our taxes and I thought I would take a walk through the cleaning product section. Lo and behold, there were travel packs of 28 Wet Ones (big size cloths) antibacterial wipes! Whoa!  I grab my limit of two and out the door...Start the car!


----------



## kimbert

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> I was at Shoppers today (post office) mailing our taxes and I thought I would take a walk through the cleaning product section. Lo and behold, there were travel packs of 28 Wet Ones (big size cloths) antibacterial wipes! Whoa!  I grab my limit of two and out the door...Start the car!


Please don't take this as me "well-actually"-ing, but just a friendly PSA that antibacterial or antiseptic agents are only effective against bacteria. So those wipes will certainly help you clean, but will not kill this (or most other) viruses, so please don't use them while out and about and end up with a false sense of security. It's the equivalent of rinsing your hands using only water in these times. Will remove some surface dirt, but only using soap will clean (and remove this virus from them).

Scientist here, just trying to kindly inform in case you, or others weren't aware.

ETA: I found this listing on the Government site, much more helpful than my blanket statement, they share approved agents for use against this virus!
https://www.canada.ca/en/health-can...roducts/disinfectants/covid-19/list.html#tbl1


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Thank you @kimbert for the reminder. I think I was so surprised to see anything in that section I felt compelled to buy some.


----------



## scrappinginontario

Anyone else finding it impossible to book a time for grocery pickup?


----------



## dancin Disney style

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> I have seen Enterprise Rental Car vans (the nice newer style ones) around my area delivering boxes. My attached neighbour (duplex) has cancer and one of the deliveries went to their house.  I wonder if it was food and Enterprise was helping delivering them?


It might be Amazon.  They have hired all sorts of small companies to deliver for them. Enterprise has fleet rentals that are cheaper for small companies than leasing their own vehicles.


----------



## kimbert

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> Thank you @kimbert for the reminder. I think I was so surprised to see anything in that section I felt compelled to buy some.


Thank you for not taking offense and understanding my intent.
Side note: our preferred wipes (lysol disinfecting wipes) are NOT on this list! Thankfully I found them on a different list, EPA I believe. But I'll also have to be careful in my own sense of security!


----------



## scrappinginontario

scrappinginontario said:


> Anyone else finding it impossible to book a time for grocery pickup?


 I think I figured out what happened.  I was up at midnight hoping to choose the next available date for pickup (in our case Fri Apr 10) but as soon as I could get to them they were all full.

Didn’t put 2 and 2 together until now to realize that Apr 10 is Good Friday So all stores are closed.  Makes sense now.

I will continue to watch for new slots to open During the day today  as I’ve seen that happen before but in the meantime I’ll stay up until midnight tonight and attempt to grab a pickup for Sat Apr 11.


----------



## hdrolfe

kimbert said:


> Thank you for not taking offense and understanding my intent.
> Side note: our preferred wipes (lysol disinfecting wipes) are NOT on this list! Thankfully I found them on a different list, EPA I believe. But I'll also have to be careful in my own sense of security!



I thought I had heard the Lysol wipes aren't "certified" for this but Clorox are? I don't tend to use Lysol much because of the phenol which can kill pets any way but I remember hearing it near the start of all this, like two weeks ago... has it only been that long?

@scrappinginontario I have given up on finding a slot to do a pick up order  Walmart near me is only doing them 4 days in a row, and they are booked as soon as I check. PC is weeks out. There are a couple delivery services that I have been looking at, Instacart seems to be very busy (and threatening some kind of actions on Monday) but there was a buyabuggy or something like that, and some local stores are doing their own.


----------



## AngelDisney

hdrolfe said:


> I thought I had heard the Lysol wipes aren't "certified" for this but Clorox are? I don't tend to use Lysol much because of the phenol which can kill pets any way but I remember hearing it near the start of all this, like two weeks ago... has it only been that long?
> 
> @scrappinginontario I have given up on finding a slot to do a pick up order  Walmart near me is only doing them 4 days in a row, and they are booked as soon as I check. PC is weeks out. There are a couple delivery services that I have been looking at, Instacart seems to be very busy (and threatening some kind of actions on Monday) but there was a buyabuggy or something like that, and some local stores are doing their own.


I usually use Clorox wipes. But when all the main stream store shelves are empty without any kind of disinfectant wipes, I grabbed two out of three Lysol ones I saw in a Korean store. It’s better than no wipe! Hand washing is still the key thing to rely on.


----------



## hdrolfe

AngelDisney said:


> I usually use Clorox wipes. But when all the main stream store shelves are empty without any kind of disinfectant wipes, I grabbed two out of three Lysol ones I saw in a Korean store. It’s better than no wipe! Hand washing is still the key thing to rely on.



For sure! I am glad I had quite a bit of hand soap and body wash bought on sale and for the airmiles. I haven't needed to get any more (yet).


----------



## Mickey&JoshNut

For those that are looking for time slots, there was a FB post that they understand that many people are now using this service and the number of orders is 300% higher.  They said that they are trying to add more slots but have also asked that if you are able to go in the store to shop to please do so and leave the time slots for those that are not able to do their own shopping.  So I would keep checking for time slots.


----------



## scrappinginontario

A happy (and very much appreciated!) medium has been put in place by superstore.  New orders placed will now be able to be modified up until 48 hours before pickup.  That works perfectly!!

The challenge with their former ‘no changes’ to orders placed 2 weeks out was that some people had the same items on more than 1 list  and therefore were possibly ordering things they might not need, thus depleting stock for others.

I’m really happy with the change they made today even though I placed my order just after midnight so I won’t be able to change it before our Apr 11 pickup.  I’m okay with that.


----------



## Mickey&JoshNut

Just picked up my first PC Express order...only thing that was not available was pancake mix...I will definitely use this service again.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Just did a small Shoppers run. I had a $30/8,000 offer.  Picked up paper towels (Bounty, always Bounty), TP, Milk, Delight, big can of PC coffee and a couple of bags of candy. $32 pre-tax.

These were all things I would have bought on the weekend, but I didn't have an offer at that time.  PC points are back over 100,000 now.


----------



## dancin Disney style

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> Just did a small Shoppers run. I had a $30/8,000 offer.  Picked up paper towels (Bounty, always Bounty), TP, Milk, Delight, big can of PC coffee and a couple of bags of candy. $32 pre-tax.
> 
> These were all things I would have bought on the weekend, but I didn't have an offer at that time.  PC points are back over 100,000 now.


I had the same offer.  I wasn’t going to use it but I went out for a drive today and I passed a Shoppers that had maybe 7 cars out front.  So I stopped in and got a few of the grocery items I would be buying this week anyhow.  I figured it will make my main shopping trip a little faster.

BTW....I’m still semi dealing with the PC Opt problem.  My account is up and running but I still have no response on the points that I am due from my shopping while the account was on freeze.  I don’t recall if I relayed the whole ugly story about the last phone call....if I didn’t and anyone wants to hear it let me know.  Anyway, I’ve left voice mails, emails and even a FB message. Still no one has responded.  My next level of escalation is posting it on the public part of their FB page.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Yikes!  I did click my account to "earn points only" for now after reading your debacle!  I would definitely hit up their FB page.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

I had a 20x the points with a 50.00 purchase offer for yesterday.  The ds has come down with a cold   (and it doesn't fir any symptoms for the virus ) so off to Shoppers I went o pick up some cold meds.  I also needed some moisturizer, so it was easy to hit that total last night.  got 21,000 points last night.  

Especially since I thought I had locked all the cards...and dh comes home from going out for a run of supplies on Sunday and says he spent 140.00 worth of my points   So I'll have to dig in and see how I can lock his card  so he STOPS SPENDING my DISNEY/UNIVERSAL money lol  OH well...I'll quietly transfer that amount over to my fun fund after we pay bills this weekend


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

*GASP!* Do NOT mess with the points!


----------



## bababear_50

Quick early peak at the new flyer
bit blurry.
Hugs
Mel
https://flyers.smartcanucks.ca/shoppers-drug-mart-canada


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Redemption weekend. Glad I did my offer I had yesterday to get at least some points.


----------



## hdrolfe

I have 50K points but think I'll pass on this and keep saving. No guarantee what I want would actually be in stock, plus if I keep saving I can get more. It is a nice return though!


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Just back from picking up my cat's prescriptions for her asthma puffers (yes, my cat has asthma).  Earned 1230 points LOL

And, yes, she has an aero chamber LOL


----------



## bankr63

Don't usually post here, but wanted to give a heads up that our local Loblaws has just opened up a bunch more Express timeslots for the coming weeks - I assume they are adding staff for the increasing demand.  We were able to move our next order up by several days to a Monday (6th) pickup.  Also note that they have changed the ordering deadline. Instead of closing the order at midnight the night of, the update order window now closes 2-days prior to the order pickup.

In light of the current situation, we have a couple of orders setup in advance so we can restock weekly.  Also note that order surcharges are being waved for the duration, so you are getting the same groceries, same points, same deals as you would in store.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

bankr63 said:


> Don't usually post here, but wanted to give a heads up that our local Loblaws has just opened up a bunch more Express timeslots for the coming weeks - I assume they are adding staff for the increasing demand. We were able to move our next order up by several days to a Monday (6th) pickup. Also note that they have changed the ordering deadline. Instead of closing the order at midnight the night of, the update order window now closes 2-days prior to the order pickup.
> 
> In light of the current situation, we have a couple of orders setup in advance so we can restock weekly. Also note that order surcharges are being waved for the duration, so you are getting the same groceries, same points, same deals as you would in store.


I just checked with our superstore.   We are still looking at over 2 weeks out yet   Many people are using them ( which is great ) but the dh and I have had luck going early on Sunday mornings to get what we have needed.  Our city has a high population of people under 40, many with young families, so they are not going out much.
We are both luckily enough still working, so our only time to head out shopping is over the weekend.  So we get up early and hit the stores and try to be home by 10:30 - 11:00 at the latest.  That's when people finally start to come out to shop.  So far, it has been working for us.  I'll leave the express for those who can't or shouldn't be going out in the public.  

I'm glad that more availability has come to your area.  That is great news - that means people are still applying and they are hiring more people.


----------



## scrappinginontario

For those who are interested, each day a new pick-up day opens at midnight.  I believe it's 2 weeks away so my understanding is that at midnight tonight, pickup spots will open for Wed, Apr 15th.


----------



## marchingstar

I just found out that one of my favourite local grocery stores has started accepting orders for pickup or delivery.

I'm not going to get any points, but I'm supporting local business and getting ingredients I can't find at my normal Safeway/Superstore. 

I put an order together over the phone just now, and I'm picking it up tomorrow. 

If you shop at local stores in your area, it can't hurt to ask if they have pickup/delivery options now too!


----------



## dancin Disney style

Pumpkin1172 said:


> I just checked with our superstore.   We are still looking at over 2 weeks out yet   Many people are using them ( which is great ) but the dh and I have had luck going early on Sunday mornings to get what we have needed.  Our city has a high population of people under 40, many with young families, so they are not going out much.
> We are both luckily enough still working, so our only time to head out shopping is over the weekend.  So we get up early and hit the stores and try to be home by 10:30 - 11:00 at the latest.  That's when people finally start to come out to shop.  So far, it has been working for us.  I'll leave the express for those who can't or shouldn't be going out in the public.
> 
> I'm glad that more availability has come to your area.  That is great news - that means people are still applying and they are hiring more people.


My mom decided to go to Fortino's this past Sunday morning.  She really wanted to go (she hadn't been out of the house in more that 2 weeks)  and when she mentioned it to me I said if you really feel that you want to go now would be the time, before things get any worse.  Anyway, she kept thinking about it for a few days and then decided to go on Sunday. She went right at 7am when they start seniors hour and she said there may have been 6 people in the store.  It was also raining rather heavily so that may have kept people home.    When she told me about it later she said she wouldn't be going again.....it was really scary. 

I stretched my weekly shopping this week from my normal 7 days to 10 days.  So I'm going to try and get close to 14 days for my next one.  I might try Sunday morning right at opening.    Now if only I could get out of having to go to Costco next week.


----------



## isabellea

No longer going to Provigo (Loblaws) because it's too far from my house. I prefer to shop as close as possible so I go to IGA (Sobey's) instead. With so many cases in Montreal (1/4 of the cases in Canada), it is recommended to stay local and not visit to other neighbourhoods/cities. Today I did go to Shoppers since I needed vitamin D3 for my oldest and I had a 20X offer. Also bought first aid items with my kids getting more scratches and bumps in the last 2 weeks then in the whole year last year!!


----------



## pigletto

I finally found a time slot for Zehrs and my pick up day is April 11th. I have a question ... if I put an item on my order and it’s on sale today, will I still get it for sale price when I pick up my order ? It’s 11 days away and it will be a new flyer then .


----------



## scrappinginontario

pigletto said:


> I finally found a time slot for Zehrs and my pick up day is April 11th. I have a question ... if I put an item on my order and it’s on sale today, will I still get it for sale price when I pick up my order ? It’s 11 days away and it will be a new flyer then .


I’ve wondered the same thing although I’m guessing it’s no but I could be wrong.  My pickup is also Apr 11th.


----------



## Mickey&JoshNut

Re: ordering now for a product on sale, I placed my PC Express order and some items were on sale but weren't when I was to pick up my order so I did not get the sale price, however there were some items that when I picked up my order they were on sale but weren't when I ordered.  I am just happy to be able to get a pick up slot on April 13...


----------



## scrappinginontario

I think for the first time in my life I’m barely looking at prices.  Normally I’m a huge price matcher. I’m just hoping to get some of what’s on our order!

And, also realizing how often we eat out and how far my shopping dollar stretches in comparison to takeout/restaurant meals.  Learning some good lessons through this.


----------



## Mickey&JoshNut

scrappinginontario said:


> I think for the first time in my life I’m barely looking at prices.  Normally I’m a huge price matcher. I’m just hoping to get some of what’s on our order!



We made the decision to use our local Fortinos for everything even though they are usually more expensive but they are offering PC Express and since I am immunocompromised this works for us.  On our last order there were items that were limited (I am okay with that) and the only item not available was the pancake mix.  Since it was my first order, I did not understand the ordering of  meat and I wanted some chicken breasts - the picture showed  a package of 2 so I requested 2 (figuring I would get 4 breasts) but I ended up with 2 club packs...that was okay, we put them in the freezer.


----------



## marchingstar

scrappinginontario said:


> I think for the first time in my life I’m barely looking at prices.  Normally I’m a huge price matcher. I’m just hoping to get some of what’s on our order!
> 
> And, also realizing how often we eat out and how far my shopping dollar stretches in comparison to takeout/restaurant meals.  Learning some good lessons through this.



I'm with you. I'm also not worried about points programs at all, for the first time in I don't remember how long. I'm trying to order/shop at the fewest places possible, and to stretch the time between trips as much as I can. Social distancing above all right now!

I agree about takeout/restaurants but I have to say...I really miss it. The convenience of ordering a pizza on a busy day, the experience of going to a restaurant, especially 'our place' where we have breakfast together once a week...I guess I'm learning that some of those costs are really worth it for me.


----------



## marchingstar

Mickey&JoshNut said:


> We made the decision to use our local Fortinos for everything even though they are usually more expensive but they are offering PC Express and since I am immunocompromised this works for us.  On our last order there were items that were limited (I am okay with that) and the only item not available was the pancake mix.  Since it was my first order, I did not understand the ordering of  meat and I wanted some chicken breasts - the picture showed  a package of 2 so I requested 2 (figuring I would get 4 breasts) but I ended up with 2 club packs...that was okay, we put them in the freezer.



I've heard lots of complaints about chicken shortages here. It sounds like you got pretty lucky!

My orders/shops have been a bit spotty too, but the best we can do is roll with it and adapt, right?


----------



## Mickey&JoshNut

marchingstar said:


> I've heard lots of complaints about chicken shortages here. It sounds like you got pretty lucky!
> 
> My orders/shops have been a bit spotty too, but the best we can do is roll with it and adapt, right?



I did not know that there was a shortage so yes, I was lucky.  Of course I had no idea we got 2 club packs until we were unpacking our groceries and I said to my Mom...oops, I think I made a mistake with the chicken breasts.  It's a good thing we like chicken!!!  

People have been reporting locally how difficult it is to get a time slot so I checked our Fortinos location and noticed that there was a spot open on April 13.  I grabbed it as I know we will be needing, milk, bread and eggs as well as other stuff at this time.  I did notice that the cut off date is now 3 days before the order pick up date.  Will see what happens with my second order - I did try for the pancake mix again...


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

I have 20 really good offers this week! Looks like a Superstore run vs Sobeys this week.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

We will just need to do a quick fresh supply run for some fresh veggies and milk and maybe a loaf or two of bread.  I think it's time to talk about getting a second fridge to hold extra veggies and milk.  The family drinks sooo much milk.  We have already went through 3 4L jugs this week.  I have no more milk at home again and I really don't like running into the stores now for just that


----------



## tinkerone

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> I have 20 really good offers this week! Looks like a Superstore run vs Sobeys this week.


I received 18 good offers.  Not sure I'll be going out though.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

I am going to get groceries at 8am tomorrow morning after the Seniors hour. I have also found a Sobeys and a Superstore that are not as busy as my usual locations, which is great.

I find people are starting to sleep in more in the mornings, so if I go first thing, I can get out quickly without too many people around me.


----------



## tlcdoula

Curious anyone who has done an pick up with PC express since they have changed back to allowing changes to your order up to 48 hours before.  Can you add things to the order multiple times or is it a one shot deal?  I have more things to add now but I don't want to be stuck not being able to add more because our pick up isn't till April 10th.

They are running so far behind the poor lady who was running the groceries to the cars was working so hard.  My order time was pick up 6-7pm and she didn't get to me till 8:10pm and the store closed at 8.  I was so worried I wasn't going to get the email or text to go pick them up.  I called them twice to just make sure they would get to me as I was waiting in the parking lot.  So if possible might be better to pick an earlier time during the day so you have time to spare with the pick up time.  We live about half hr away so I didn't want to be late picking up so I just waited in a parking spot far away from anyone else..


----------



## scrappinginontario

tlcdoula said:


> Curious anyone who has done an pick up with PC express since they have changed back to allowing changes to your order up to 48 hours before.  Can you add things to the order multiple times or is it a one shot deal?  I have more things to add now but I don't want to be stuck not being able to add more because our pick up isn't till April 10th.
> 
> They are running so far behind the poor lady who was running the groceries to the cars was working so hard.  My order time was pick up 6-7pm and she didn't get to me till 8:10pm and the store closed at 8.  I was so worried I wasn't going to get the email or text to go pick them up.  I called them twice to just make sure they would get to me as I was waiting in the parking lot.  So if possible might be better to pick an earlier time during the day so you have time to spare with the pick up time.  We live about half hr away so I didn't want to be late picking up so I just waited in a parking spot far away from anyone else..


Yes, you may make changes to your order multiple times.  My order is for Apr 11th.  I keep it up on both my computer and phone and adjust it a few times each day.  Not a problem at all to do so.


----------



## Disney Addicted

My first pickup at our local Loblaws was to be tonight between 6-7 pm.  Just before 6 PM a lady phoned to say my order wouldn't be available to pick up until tomorrow morning.  No biggie.  Then I received a text saying my order was ready.    I phoned the store directly and it turns out my order is ready but they are not able to give it to me until tomorrow morning. That's ok.

By the way, no flour, no sausages available - which was on my order.

Because I didn't know about modifications were allowed again I figured I would have to make a grocery shop tomorrow morning anyways.  It's been 10 days since I last purchased groceries.  

Now when I phoned Loblaws tonight, I asked about being able to edit orders again and the lady told me I could not.  I explained their website said people could up to 48 hours before the order but she insisted it was incorrect.

Has anyone successfully modified their order lately?  I'm on the shelf about placing another online order...  It was useless once I could not change anything.


----------



## scrappinginontario

Disney Addicted said:


> My first pickup at our local Loblaws was to be tonight between 6-7 pm.  Just before 6 PM a lady phoned to say my order wouldn't be available to pick up until tomorrow morning.  No biggie.  Then I received a text saying my order was ready.    I phoned the store directly and it turns out my order is ready but they are not able to give it to me until tomorrow morning. That's ok.
> 
> By the way, no flour, no sausages available - which was on my order.
> 
> Because I didn't know about modifications were allowed again I figured I would have to make a grocery shop tomorrow morning anyways.  It's been 10 days since I last purchased groceries.
> 
> Now when I phoned Loblaws tonight, I asked about being able to edit orders again and the lady told me I could not.  I explained their website said people could up to 48 hours before the order but she insisted it was incorrect.
> 
> Has anyone successfully modified their order lately?  I'm on the shelf about placing another online order...  It was useless once I could not change anything.



I have 2 orders in progress.

Order 1 I ordered with an April 8th pick-up. I cannot make any changes to that order.

Order 2 I ordered 3 days later with an Apr 11th pick-up.  Hours after I placed that Order they announced the changes.  I am able to change that order until Apr 9th.


----------



## marchingstar

Since this page is more about pickup/delivery groceries right now, can I ask if anyone out west has ordered from save-on? Any advice on cutoff times for changing orders?


----------



## tlcdoula

scrappinginontario said:


> I have 2 orders in progress.
> 
> Order 1 I ordered with an April 8th pick-up. I cannot make any changes to that order.
> 
> Order 2 I ordered 3 days later with an Apr 11th pick-up.  Hours after I placed that Order they announced the changes.  I am able to change that order until Apr 9th.


How do you start a new order.  Since it is 10 days to get a date I would like to start another order to keep on top of it.


----------



## scrappinginontario

tlcdoula said:


> How do you start a new order.  Since it is 10 days to get a date I would like to start another order to keep on top of it.


Unfortunately I don’t think you can.  I believe the only reason I’m allowed to have 2 active orders is because the first one is locked and no changes are allowed.  

Since our store is releasing dates 2 weeks out I attempted to start another order to pick up a week+ after the second order date but the system will not allow me to do this.  It told me the only way I could start a new order was to cancel the second one which I’m  it doing as it is for 4 families and over $800.

I believe the only reason I have 2 orders in progress is that I have 1 from the days when they were locking the orders as soon as it was placed and a second one in the new rules of allowing changes.


----------



## tlcdoula

scrappinginontario said:


> Unfortunately I don’t think you can.  I believe the only reason I’m allowed to have 2 active orders is because the first one is locked and no changes are allowed.
> 
> Since our store is releasing dates 2 weeks out I attempted to start another order to pick up a week+ after the second order date but the system will not allow me to do this.  It told me the only way I could start a new order was to cancel the second one which I’m  it doing as it is for 4 families and over $800.
> 
> I believe the only reason I have 2 orders in progress is that I have 1 from the days when they were locking the orders as soon as it was placed and a second one in the new rules of allowing changes.


Thanks, I am happy to hear I am not losing my mind just yet hahaha..


----------



## tlcdoula

marchingstar said:


> Since this page is more about pickup/delivery groceries right now, can I ask if anyone out west has ordered from save-on? Any advice on cutoff times for changing orders?


Sorry I have not used the save on pick up yet...   I am going to try Spud for produce though if I can get a delivery date anytime.  I have been trying for 2 weeks... We live out of town so there are only a couple places that will actually deliver out to us.


----------



## marchingstar

tlcdoula said:


> Sorry I have not used the save on pick up yet...   I am going to try Spud for produce though if I can get a delivery date anytime.  I have been trying for 2 weeks... We live out of town so there are only a couple places that will actually deliver out to us.



yeah, i think the delivery options are pretty locked up where i live too. pickup works okay for us, and there’s more availability, depending where i look. 

i got a spot at my save on for the 9th, so one week from when i was looking. i also had luck with a local store this week—i ordered on tuesday and picked it up on wednesday. hopefully it’s similar for you through spud!


----------



## damo

There are no spots at all at our Fortino's or Superstore.


----------



## scrappinginontario

damo said:


> There are no spots at all at our Fortino's or Superstore.


New spots are added at midnight at Superstore.  If you want a spot I highly recommend getting your order started, setting your alarm and get up at midnight to confirm your order and pay for it.  You will be able to make changes after that but you'll need to add your credit card in order for it to secure your order and spot.  Also, the earlier in the day you find a spot the better the selection normally.


----------



## Disney Addicted

scrappinginontario said:


> I have 2 orders in progress.
> 
> Order 1 I ordered with an April 8th pick-up. I cannot make any changes to that order.
> 
> Order 2 I ordered 3 days later with an Apr 11th pick-up.  Hours after I placed that Order they announced the changes.  I am able to change that order until Apr 9th.



Thank you!  I tried to place a second order a few days ago but the system refused to let me.  Now that I picked up my order today, I think I might give this a try one more time.  I really wasn't impressed with it today.


----------



## Disney Addicted

I ended up at the stores today for the first time in 11 straight days.  I went to FreshCo first at 8 AM; then Loblaws; then Shoppers.  

I earned 12,900 points at Loblaws (I'm owed more) and 10,691 at Shoppers.  Hey, I found toilet paper!  No flour, yeast or brown demera sugar however.

Now to see if we can last two weeks without another shop.


----------



## scrappinginontario

My brother was headed to Costco today so i asked if he might be able to find the elusive flour for me.

Yup....he sure did!!!


----------



## Mickey&JoshNut

Wow...that bag looks HUGE...you'll be able to bake for quite some time now!!!!


----------



## scrappinginontario

Mickey&JoshNut said:


> Wow...that bag looks HUGE...you'll be able to bake for quite some time now!!!!


It is!!! 20kilos!!  I’ve already filled 4 large ziploc  bags and still well over half left!


----------



## Mickey&JoshNut

20 Kilos....definitely Costco sized!!!!


----------



## mort1331

Come on team..getting up at midnight is nothing..how soon we forget about early rising for FP or Dining plans....just thinknor it like that


----------



## damo

Got a slot at Fortino's for April 16.  Do you have to check out to reserve your slot?


----------



## Silvermist999

Has anyone ordered milk using pick up, especially if there are pickup processing delays. My concern is the milk could be sitting in room temp for too long.  I was getting milk at Shoppers but they started a 2 bag limit on the 4L milk, which means I have to go out at least twice a week, and a few times they were out of stock.



damo said:


> There are no spots at all at our Fortino's or Superstore.



Yesterday my Superstore was showing no timeslots, booked up to Apr16 for pickup. I checked again a few times around the dinner hour and found a couple windows open up suddenly for early next week.   So best to keep checking often.


----------



## Silvermist999

mort1331 said:


> Come on team..getting up at midnight is nothing..how soon we forget about early rising for FP or Dining plans....just thinknor it like that



With no school my kids are staying up really late and it’s impossible getting them to go to bed early, so we are always still up at midnight!


----------



## scrappinginontario

damo said:


> Got a slot at Fortino's for April 16.  Do you have to check out to reserve your slot?


 I’m not sure about Fortinos but I know with Superstore you must checkout to secure your slot.



Silvermist999 said:


> Has anyone ordered milk using pick up, especially if there are pickup processing delays. My concern is the milk could be sitting in room temp for too long.


  The cold items are kept in coolers or freezers until you arrive for pickup.  That is part of why it takes a while once you arrive to pickup your order as they are gathering your order from a few different holding areas after it has been picked.

Out last order included milk, orange juice and even ice cream and it was just fine.


----------



## Silvermist999

scrappinginontario said:


> I’m not sure about Fortinos but I know with Superstore you must checkout to secure your slot.
> 
> The cold items are kept in coolers or freezers until you arrive for pickup.  That is part of why it takes a while once you arrive to pickup your order as they are gathering your order from a few different holding areas after it has been picked.
> 
> Out last order included milk, orange juice and even ice cream and it was just fine.



I did not know they did that for the cold items! I also wanted to order orange juice too, actually.  Thank you for the info!


----------



## mort1331

Yes remember this is the dis boards. So everything is related. FPs change all the time as do pick up time slots....refresh.refresh.refresh


----------



## Silvermist999

Ugh so beyond annoyed right now.  I made sure I selected no substitutions for every item in my order.  I just checked to make sure my order went through at midnight and somehow my order shows substitutions allowed every.single.item in my order. So ridiculous!!  Has this happened to anyone else.  I guess I have to call them up to fix it or worse, cancel the entire order because I cannot have subs on anything I ordered due to dietary restrictions.  So angry right now


----------



## Donald - my hero

Silvermist999 said:


> Ugh so beyond annoyed right now.  I made sure I selected no substitutions for every item in my order.  I just checked to make sure my order went through at midnight and somehow my order shows substitutions allowed every.single.item in my order. So ridiculous!!  Has this happened to anyone else.  I guess I have to call them up to fix it or worse, cancel the entire order because *I cannot have subs on anything I ordered due to dietary restrictions.  *So angry right now


*This is why i can't risk using any type of ordering system -- I have so few things that i can safely eat and they can't be exchanged for whatever the shopper decides will be "close enough" I also can't wait the 2 weeks to find out the items are out of stock on my order day. So instead I need to go shopping myself, at what i hope are quieter times.

I hope you're able to get this sorted out!*


----------



## FigmentSpark

But what are the quieter times anymore?


----------



## Donald - my hero

FigmentSpark said:


> But what are the quieter times anymore?


*It really varies depending on the stores but i KNOW that the weekends are just awful!! I was going midday during the week but discovered last week that our Metro (my preferred store anyway and i KNOW not the focus of this thread, oopsie!) is being really strict on the number of customers in the store at a time. Stood in line outside for about 15 minutes before i went in and there were maybe 20 other customers in the store. The No Frills has a sign saying they're doing that but i walked in and did a quick exit when i saw how many people there were everywhere, no way to stay more than 3' apart! Our Zehrs is terrible with maintaining stock right now, far too many empty shelves and limits on everything. Coupled with the long lines to get out drove me batty(er)

I must admit i used Google to check the stores to see how busy it was -- and they were bang on! *


----------



## kitntrip

Silvermist999 said:


> Ugh so beyond annoyed right now.  I made sure I selected no substitutions for every item in my order.  I just checked to make sure my order went through at midnight and somehow my order shows substitutions allowed every.single.item in my order. So ridiculous!!  Has this happened to anyone else.  I guess I have to call them up to fix it or worse, cancel the entire order because I cannot have subs on anything I ordered due to dietary restrictions.  So angry right now



You can refuse any substitutions when you go to pick up.


----------



## AngelDisney

Donald - my hero said:


> *It really varies depending on the stores but i KNOW that the weekends are just awful!! I was going midday during the week but discovered last week that our Metro (my preferred store anyway and i KNOW not the focus of this thread, oopsie!) is being really strict on the number of customers in the store at a time. Stood in line outside for about 15 minutes before i went in and there were maybe 20 other customers in the store. The No Frills has a sign saying they're doing that but i walked in and did a quick exit when i saw how many people there were everywhere, no way to stay more than 3' apart! Our Zehrs is terrible with maintaining stock right now, far too many empty shelves and limits on everything. Coupled with the long lines to get out drove me batty(er)
> 
> I must admit i used Google to check the stores to see how busy it was -- and they were bang on! *


I find morning usually less crowded. I went out mid morning on Friday to avoid weekend crowds but still be able to take advantage of weekend sales. There was no line for the first two stores. When I left the third store around 12:30 pm, there was a line of about 10 people deep outside the store.


----------



## scrappinginontario

Donald - my hero said:


> *I
> 
> I must admit i used Google to check the stores to see how busy it was -- and they were bang on! *


May I ask how you do this?  It interests me!  So far I have avoided all stores but at some point if I mist go out I’d prefer quieter times.


----------



## isabellea

We go shopping as soon as the store opens for everybody and usually they are pretty quiet.


----------



## Debbie

Silvermist999 said:


> Ugh so beyond annoyed right now.  I made sure I selected no substitutions for every item in my order.  I just checked to make sure my order went through at midnight and somehow my order shows substitutions allowed every.single.item in my order. So ridiculous!!  Has this happened to anyone else.  I guess I have to call them up to fix it or worse, cancel the entire order because I cannot have subs on anything I ordered due to dietary restrictions.  So angry right now


I've ordered three times with No Frills. All three times they called me and let me know what my substitutions were and if they were acceptable. They also asked if there was something else I needed. Hopefully, your store is the same.


----------



## scrappinginontario

Silvermist999 said:


> Ugh so beyond annoyed right now.  I made sure I selected no substitutions for every item in my order.  I just checked to make sure my order went through at midnight and somehow my order shows substitutions allowed every.single.item in my order. So ridiculous!!  Has this happened to anyone else.  I guess I have to call them up to fix it or worse, cancel the entire order because I cannot have subs on anything I ordered due to dietary restrictions.  So angry right now


If it’s Superstore they will send you an email listing all the items that are not available plus all the ones (with pics) that they substitute.  You can decline any that you wish.

We’ve found new things we like that I would not have purchased which ends up being a fun experience.

Finding joy in the little things!


----------



## hdrolfe

Well I realized I needed cat food and my budget was running low and with pet stores closing... I went to Shoppers to use my $50 worth of points (and get $65 off). Got way too much easter chocolate and candy, and blew the budget any way. But I have coffee and cat food again. And kiddo will get to see if the Easter Bunny leaves some eggs. May be the last year he believes? I don't know. I wasn't planning to do anything to be honest, he's 10 and I got him an xbox controller and headset (since he broke his, again). Any way. I also wanted to get some children's tylenol, sometimes kiddo needs it at bed time because he gets leg/foot pains and nothing else seems to help but of course they had none in the store! Got advil instead and hope it will work  There were a few empty spots actually, wanted a pizza but none left. Did get him two mac & cheese though. Any way. This was not in the plan, but everything changes I guess. I will hopefully be able to save up again once things are back to normal. And I don't need to get a new laptop for kiddo now since my dad fixed the broken one (taken to him before March break, no idea when we'll be able to get it back). Gave him something to do at home as well. Sorry, I'm rambling. That's it!


----------



## momof2gr8kids

I really wish No Frills would give you points for every dollar you spend there, like Shoppers.  Spent $278 there yesterday and only got 1700 points from my loaded offers. Our No Frills is a lot better at having less people in the store and controlling things than our Metro, so I do most of my shopping there (and for my mom and sister). I'm still working, but I think going forward I'm going to go shopping on a weekday morning or something because I couldn't believe the amount of people (retired and those off work right now) in the stores.


----------



## Disney Addicted

Donald - my hero said:


> *I must admit i used Google to check the stores to see how busy it was -- and they were bang on! *



You can do that?  How?  I'd love to check that out.


----------



## Donald - my hero

scrappinginontario said:


> May I ask how you do this?  It interests me!  So far I have avoided all stores but at some point if I mist go out I’d prefer quieter times.





Disney Addicted said:


> You can do that?  How?  I'd love to check that out.


*Simply Google the store you want to check out and then within the description of the store, towards the bottom of the information you'll see a graph showing the current number of people in the store. This is generated by all the people who like having their location turned on and agree to share it with google BTW, I don't share my location so I won't affect those number nor will anyone who doesn't carry a phone but it gives a basic idea that tends to be close enough to accurate that i ALWAYS use it before i head to Costco!!
Looks like this online

On my phone i need to click on "More about Metro" and then scroll waaay down to under the pictures
*


----------



## AngelDisney

Disney Addicted said:


> You can do that?  How?  I'd love to check that out.


Probably Jacqueline is busy so I can try to reply to the question.

When you google a store (I googled Superstore near me), you click on the store location of interest and you are brought to a webpage with store info and reviews. If you scroll all the way down, you will see a time vs. crowd level histogram chart and it shows real-time crowd level at the current time of the day in red.

Hope this is helpful!



Updated:
The Duck has beaten me to it!


----------



## Donald - my hero

AngelDisney said:


> Probably Jacqueline is busy so I can try to reply to the question.
> 
> 
> Updated:
> The Duck has beaten me to it!


*Not terribly busy, just moving REALLY SLOWLY right now. My level of overwhelmedness (yes i made that word up but it fits  ) is sitting around blow up level right now and my dang radio was refusing to cast to the stereo and i was flipping out *


----------



## Mickey&JoshNut

Silvermist999 said:


> Ugh so beyond annoyed right now.  I made sure I selected no substitutions for every item in my order.  I just checked to make sure my order went through at midnight and somehow my order shows substitutions allowed every.single.item in my order. So ridiculous!!  Has this happened to anyone else.  I guess I have to call them up to fix it or worse, cancel the entire order because I cannot have subs on anything I ordered due to dietary restrictions.  So angry right now



I can only advise on my experience.  I placed my first online order and also selected no substitutions on all my products except my chicken breasts.  The picture online showed 2 breasts and I requested 2 packages because I wanted 4 chicken breasts.  I entered that I would take a club pack as long as there were minimum of 4 breasts.  On my pick up day I too noticed online that everything said "Substitutions allowed" when I specifically said no substitutions.  I called my store and was assured that it was okay, they went into my order and said that the only item I would accept substitutions was the chicken breasts.  When I received my call I was advised that my pancake mix was not available and that I received club packs instead of individual packs of chicken breasts.  I did not realize she said club packS, as in plural.  When I unpacked my groceries, I had received 2 club packs of 5 chicken breasts each.  I was okay with it and now will watch my meat order.  

I had refrigerated items and frozen items and everything was still cold or frozen.


----------



## Silvermist999

I did call the Superstore yesterday and spoke to a really nice employee who explained what I could do about the substitutions, if there were any in my completed order.  Basically I could call the store when I get their notification email and decline any substituted products and they would remove that item from my order before bringing it out to me and I wouldn’t be charged.  Thanks to everyone who shared their experiences, it is a new learning experience now, especially when we can only rely on specific trusted brands to stay allergen safe.  Now is not the time for us to try new brands unfortunately.


----------



## pigletto

I realize we all have to bend a little or a lot to make things work right now and I'm doing my best but this grocery order thing is a little tough. I stick to a pretty strict budget and I know when to stock up on things and I don't mind shopping several stores to make it all work. Right now I have an online pick up order for Zehrs and it's so expensive compared to NoFrills, Freshco, or Food Basics. I would normally only go in there for a flyer item or items I can't get elsewhere. So my bill is at least $75 higher for the same stuff and I'm likely going to end up with a cart full of substitutions.
So I keep going back and forth.. is it worth it ? I always land on yes.. that I should just pay more and get a lot of things I don't want. We are entering into the worst two weeks for this thing and its not worth the risk to my family or others to go into that store. I have to keep reminding myself though because it all feels so unreal until I have that conversation in my head again. Strange days indeed.


----------



## Mickey&JoshNut

pigletto said:


> I realize we all have to bend a little or a lot to make things work right now and I'm doing my best but this grocery order thing is a little tough. I stick to a pretty strict budget and I know when to stock up on things and I don't mind shopping several stores to make it all work. Right now I have an online pick up order for Zehrs and it's so expensive compared to NoFrills, Freshco, or Food Basics. I would normally only go in there for a flyer item or items I can't get elsewhere. So my bill is at least $75 higher for the same stuff and I'm likely going to end up with a cart full of substitutions.
> So I keep going back and forth.. is it worth it ? I always land on yes.. that I should just pay more and get a lot of things I don't want. We are entering into the worst two weeks for this thing and its not worth the risk to my family or others to go into that store. I have to keep reminding myself though because it all feels so unreal until I have that conversation in my head again. Strange days indeed.



I am the same.  I will stop at No Frills or Freshco on my way home from work to pick up a few things but that is no longer possible.  I have decided to use our local Fortinos because they have no contact PC Express pick up.  There prices are higher than we are used to but it is the safety factor for me that is winning out.  I am also spending more because I am buying 2 weeks worth of food instead of one.  Also some items I would only buy on sale but right now I am not really looking at prices.  For example, would I normally pay $5.99 for a 12 pack of Coca Cola...no, but I am on this grocery order.    I know it is strange days ahead...I just keep reminding myself that we will get through this...


----------



## scrappinginontario

pigletto said:


> I realize we all have to bend a little or a lot to make things work right now and I'm doing my best but this grocery order thing is a little tough. I stick to a pretty strict budget and I know when to stock up on things and I don't mind shopping several stores to make it all work. Right now I have an online pick up order for Zehrs and it's so expensive compared to NoFrills, Freshco, or Food Basics. I would normally only go in there for a flyer item or items I can't get elsewhere. So my bill is at least $75 higher for the same stuff and I'm likely going to end up with a cart full of substitutions.
> So I keep going back and forth.. is it worth it ? I always land on yes.. that I should just pay more and get a lot of things I don't want. We are entering into the worst two weeks for this thing and its not worth the risk to my family or others to go into that store. I have to keep reminding myself though because it all feels so unreal until I have that conversation in my head again. Strange days indeed.


 I understand as I live in a budget too.  When I’m tempted to go to the store to possibly save a little $$ I ask myself if it’s worth risking this lives of myself and my daughter or, being an unnecessary burden on our healthcare workers.  The answer is the same every time and I stay home.

I’ve also moved the money in my budget that I would normally be spending on gas to help ease the higher food costs.


----------



## pigletto

Thanks for understanding. It’s funny how many times I have to say to myself “oh but we are in a pandemic” . It just feels so surreal sometimes. And I’ve always budgeted so that more of our money can go where we want it to go like savings or trips . So the extra money is a small price to pay for being safe and keeping others safe. It just really irks the frugal side of my brain .


----------



## peanutgirl

Do you have to check out to hold your spot on pcexpress


----------



## damo

peanutgirl said:


> Do you have to check out to hold your spot on pcexpress


yes


----------



## peanutgirl

damo said:


> yes


Thanks. New at this computer shopping thing but love all the help on this thread


----------



## damo

peanutgirl said:


> Thanks. New at this computer shopping thing but love all the help on this thread❤



We asked the same thing a few days ago since we didn't know either, lol.


----------



## scrappinginontario

peanutgirl said:


> Do you have to check out to hold your spot on pcexpress


  Tes, I found out the hard way as I thought I’d secured a spot and then needed to wait 3 more days before I could get another spot.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

So far, I have found a Superstore and day/time that is much less busy and product is stocked: Monday morning right after the senior hour.  Everyone has already been there during the weekend, and they have time to restock the shelves Sunday night. 

I have been practicing with the online shopping tool, just to get familiar with it.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

It really just depends on what days the receive trucks to have the night crew come in and do the restocking.  Sundays and Mondays are probably your best bets along with Wednesday and Fridays as well...as they will be gearing up for all the shopping that happens on weekends.  That seems to be the pattern here   

On a side note...when we were doing our restocking on the weekend...dh was like...are we going to use points to pay for this ( with a grin on his face )  I looked at him and smiled and said...nope, I want to save them.  I asked him if he would use his Canadian Tire points to buy stuff for around the house and the little fix it jobs we have to do.  He said " NO "  and I said...then NO...my points don't go for groceries when we both are still working and have money to actually pay for them!!!  If it comes down to it later down the road that we need to use the points for groceries because our bank account is bare...then I will use the points for that then.  If not...HANDS off!!!


----------



## Debbie

Just a reminder to save your offers!


----------



## dancin Disney style

This applies to Loblaw Corp stores.....
Trucks come in to the stores every day.  If you are a person that shops based on the flyer your best time to shop is Thursday.  All the promo stuff for the flyer comes in Wednesday night. There is usually a second shipment to replenish promos on Sat/Sun.    Right now shipments are WAAAAAY off.  There is a backlog at the warehouse.  As a result of the panic shopping of 3-4 weeks ago the company ordered anything and everything they could get their hands on.  Now that stuff is coming fast and furious there are so many trucks they can't get them unloaded fast enough.  So that makes the turn around to the stores slow.  They have been trying to have the suppliers deliver directly to the stores but that presents a ton of problems.


----------



## scrappinginontario

Debbie said:


> Just a reminder to save your offers!


For the first time ever I had to choose which offers to save since I've already completed my shop for a Saturday pick-up and about 8 of my offers would get me points Saturday.  I'll just hope some of them come back or, others I can use.

My order is for 4 familes and over $1200 if everything arrives so if nothing else, my MC will get some nice PC points!  

I picked up a small order today and they had everything except yeast.  It seems they’re getting caught up on some of their shelf stocking.  So thankful to each person who is helping to ensure we can shop!


----------



## Pumpkin1172

dancin Disney style said:


> This applies to Loblaw Corp stores.....
> Trucks come in to the stores every day. If you are a person that shops based on the flyer your best time to shop is Thursday. All the promo stuff for the flyer comes in Wednesday night. There is usually a second shipment to replenish promos on Sat/Sun. Right now shipments are WAAAAAY off. There is a backlog at the warehouse. As a result of the panic shopping of 3-4 weeks ago the company ordered anything and everything they could get their hands on. Now that stuff is coming fast and furious there are so many trucks they can't get them unloaded fast enough. So that makes the turn around to the stores slow. They have been trying to have the suppliers deliver directly to the stores but that presents a ton of problems


I could not even IMAGINE the nightmare that they are having to deal with!!!!  I slowly see more in our areas that were bare.  But honestly, they have done a FANTASTIC job here in our store in northern Alberta.  I do know from when I was a department manager there, that our store is more unique because of our location, demographics etc etc etc and the supply chain has always done their best to make sure our store is stocked very well.   Most things now except for the baking and pasta isles being still depleted, there has almost been everything that we have needed.  Now if I could only snag one of the coveted express pickup times I would be ecstatic!


----------



## scrappinginontario

scrappinginontario said:


> For the first time ever I had to choose which offers to save since I've already completed my shop for a Saturday pick-up and about 8 of my offers would get me points Saturday.  I'll just hope some of them come back or, others I can use.
> 
> My order is for 4 familes and over $1200 if everything arrives so if nothing else, my MC will get some nice PC points!
> 
> I picked up a small order today and they had everything except yeast.  It seems they’re getting caught up on some of their shelf stocking.  So thankful to each person who is helping to ensure we can shop!


Uploaded my new offers and am VERY happy!  8 or 9 of them (not sure if prepackaged pepperoni counts as 'deli' or not) but regardless, Saturday should be a great day for points between my PC points and a $1200 order going onto my MC.  After that it's the adventure of safely dividing everything up into 4 families' orders, delivery then returning home to sanitize all of our order before putting it away.  It's supposed to be a beautiful day Saturday so i'm quite looking forward to this.

Also, was struggling with how I'd 'see' what each person had on their orders as they're all on my computer which I won't want to touch when I'm sorting the groceries.  We don't have a printer but I saw a neighbour outside yesterday and he offered to print my spreadsheets and put them in my mailbox.  Perfect!!  Love how this terrible situation is bringing out the best in people!


----------



## dancin Disney style

Pumpkin1172 said:


> I could not even IMAGINE the nightmare that they are having to deal with!!!!  I slowly see more in our areas that were bare.  But honestly, they have done a FANTASTIC job here in our store in northern Alberta.  I do know from when I was a department manager there, that our store is more unique because of our location, demographics etc etc etc and the supply chain has always done their best to make sure our store is stocked very well.   Most things now except for the baking and pasta isles being still depleted, there has almost been everything that we have needed.  Now if I could only snag one of the coveted express pickup times I would be ecstatic!


So maybe you're the culprit????  DD had 3 trucks go AWOL and they turned up in Alberta.  I will say I'm super impressed with the work she's been doing.  She probably spends 4-5 hours a day on the phone fixing problems.  She has been working overtime daily and is even working Good Friday.   It crossed my mind today that she has taken a bit of judgement  from friends and family over her staying in the grocery biz after she got her degree.  Her degree has absolutely nothing to do with business or groceries.   She started in the grocery store when she was 15 and has been with the company ever since. She worked her way up.  To those that judged her I say.....you can apologize and thank her now!


----------



## FigmentSpark

dancin Disney style said:


> So maybe you're the culprit????  DD had 3 trucks go AWOL and they turned up in Alberta.  I will say I'm super impressed with the work she's been doing.  She probably spends 4-5 hours a day on the phone fixing problems.  She has been working overtime daily and is even working Good Friday.   It crossed my mind today that she has taken a bit of judgement  from friends and family over her staying in the grocery biz after she got her degree.  Her degree has absolutely nothing to do with business or groceries.   She started in the grocery store when she was 15 and has been with the company ever since. She worked her way up.  To those that judged her I say.....you can apologize and thank her now!


It's not an easy job, especially now.  Kudos to your DD.


----------



## scrappinginontario

For the first time in a very long time I have points in my Optimum bank and am not sure if buying Disney gift cards is what I’ll spend them on.  We have a trip booked for September but I’m just not convinced we’ll be going...and if not then, when??? We love, love, love Disney (my 11yo has been 21 times) but, until it’s safe, we won’t be returning.  It’s a weird kind of feeling not really counting down to a Disney trip as we have no idea when we’ll return.


----------



## marchingstar

scrappinginontario said:


> For the first time in a very long time I have points in my Optimum bank and am not sure if buying Disney gift cards is what I’ll spend them on.  We have a trip booked for September but I’m just not convinced we’ll be going...and if not then, when??? We love, love, love Disney (my 11yo has been 21 times) but, until it’s safe, we won’t be returning.  It’s a weird kind of feeling not really counting down to a Disney trip as we have no idea when we’ll return.



you could always just take out the same $$ in cash and put it aside?

it’s definitely a weird position to be in, especially if you’re used to always having a trip on the horizon. i had been hoping we would celebrate my kids 3rd birthday in disney next spring, but i think that’s pretty unlikely at this point. between safety and insurance and the state of the dollar, i’m just not sure how long it’ll take before travel is comfortable agin. i have no idea when our next trip will be either. 

do you think your next trip will still be to disney, or somewhere else? that might help you decide what to do with your points?


----------



## scrappinginontario

marchingstar said:


> you could always just take out the same $$ in cash and put it aside?
> 
> it’s definitely a weird position to be in, especially if you’re used to always having a trip on the horizon. i had been hoping we would celebrate my kids 3rd birthday in disney next spring, but i think that’s pretty unlikely at this point. between safety and insurance and the state of the dollar, i’m just not sure how long it’ll take before travel is comfortable agin. i have no idea when our next trip will be either.
> 
> do you think your next trip will still be to disney, or somewhere else? that might help you decide what to do with your points?


We’ve always wanted to visit Disneyland and we haven’t done so yet.  That will happen...someday.

Until then I’m happy to let the points accumulate.  Not in a rush to use them or go anywhere so no desire to make plans.

Happy and thankful to be home and safe.  Appreciating the extra time together this is offering us.


----------



## marchingstar

scrappinginontario said:


> We’ve always wanted to visit Disneyland and we haven’t done so yet.  That will happen...someday.
> 
> Until then I’m happy to let the points accumulate.  Not in a rush to use them or go anywhere so no desire to make plans.
> 
> Happy and thankful to be home and safe.  Appreciating the extra time together this is offering us.



I feel split about what I’ll do with my points. 

It would be nice to have some disney cards around, like a little hope about our next trip. 

But maybe since that might not be for a good long time, it’s smarter to have other gift cards, or just the equivalent cash. There might be better uses for the $ between now and when we can travel again...


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

I am just putting the money from cashed in points aside for now.  I am still hopeful for December, but we could be into a second wave at that point.


----------



## Mickey&JoshNut

scrappinginontario said:


> For the first time in a very long time I have points in my Optimum bank and am not sure if buying Disney gift cards is what I’ll spend them on.  We have a trip booked for September but I’m just not convinced we’ll be going...and if not then, when??? We love, love, love Disney (my 11yo has been 21 times) but, until it’s safe, we won’t be returning.  It’s a weird kind of feeling not really counting down to a Disney trip as we have no idea when we’ll return.



I know what you mean about not visiting until it's safe and not having a trip (or two, or three) on the horizon...we have now cancelled our March WDW trip, August WDW & DCL trip and November WDW & DCL trip.  My Mom is 85 and I have a compromised immune system so we will not be back until there is a vaccine because no out of province health care will cover Covid-19 now.  If we do not make it back during the time our APs are extended, those APs were very expensive this year...but who ever would have thought something like this would happen?


----------



## scrappinginontario

Mickey&JoshNut said:


> I know what you mean about not visiting until it's safe and not having a trip (or two, or three) on the horizon...we have now cancelled our March WDW trip, August WDW & DCL trip and November WDW & DCL trip.  My Mom is 85 and I have a compromised immune system so we will not be back until there is a vaccine because no out of province health care will cover Covid-19 now.  If we do not make it back during the time our APs are extended, those APs were very expensive this year...but who ever would have thought something like this would happen?


Sorry to gear you’ve had to cancel these trips but you are very wise!! This is not something to mess with.


----------



## FigmentSpark

$538 for my online order?   

Sure, I bought enough for a couple of weeks and added in some treats and maybe would have shopped around for a few things, but I've never spent that unless it was at Costco and I was buying things like gift cards or bulk meats.


----------



## marchingstar

FigmentSpark said:


> $538 for my online order?
> 
> Sure, I bought enough for a couple of weeks and added in some treats and maybe would have shopped around for a few things, but I've never spent that unless it was at Costco and I was buying things like gift cards or bulk meats.



I totally feel you! my last shop was mid-200s, the time before was 300s. I have *never* spent that much at a grocery store outside of Costco. It’s absurd, but what’s the alternative?


----------



## FigmentSpark

marchingstar said:


> I totally feel you! my last shop was mid-200s, the time before was 300s. I have *never* spent that much at a grocery store outside of Costco. It’s absurd, but what’s the alternative?


If I could put an order in for every week, it would be one thing, but this may be it for at least 2 weeks and maybe more.  Also, that's Fortino's.  Maybe I should have tried Superstore?  Prices might have been a little better, in hindsight, not to mention the selection.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

I find I have to go to the store once per week for produce anyways, so I have continued with weekly shopping trips. I do stock up on meats when they are on sale, but that's about it.


----------



## momof2gr8kids

dancin Disney style said:


> So maybe you're the culprit????  DD had 3 trucks go AWOL and they turned up in Alberta.  I will say I'm super impressed with the work she's been doing.  She probably spends 4-5 hours a day on the phone fixing problems.  She has been working overtime daily and is even working Good Friday.   It crossed my mind today that she has taken a bit of judgement  from friends and family over her staying in the grocery biz after she got her degree.  Her degree has absolutely nothing to do with business or groceries.   She started in the grocery store when she was 15 and has been with the company ever since. She worked her way up.  To those that judged her I say.....you can apologize and thank her now!


I had a good friend that after school continued to work at his retail job with a national company.  Worked his way up and was a buyer for the national chain, making contacts all over the world.  He ended up starting his own buisness and did very well and enjoyed a very comfortable lifestyle, working a lot less hours than most of us Mon-Friday folks, able to be there for his kids activities, etc. and semi retired before 50.  So, your daughter is building great skills that will get her far in life!


----------



## hdrolfe

Question. I got a text offer for 20X the points when I spend $75 or more today/tomorrow, and on the app I have a spend $60 get 15000 points. Can I get both? Seems like a lot of points if I can... I am (still) trying to find children's tylenol and a few other things, could also use some eggs (forgot when I went last time) and am sure I could easily spend $75 before taxes. Might be worth it if I get all those points!


----------



## scrappinginontario

Not sure where you live but the Superstore near me has had Children's Tylenol in stock again.  i had placed a small grocery order last Wed and got it and then got more again Saturday.  If you order online from Superstore you may wish to add it to your order although I also understand that stock is different everywhere.  Adult Tylenol was also stocked again as i ordered  that too.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

SDM 20x /$50 offer Sat and Sun this weekend in the flyer


----------



## hdrolfe

I ventured out to Shoppers today, so many bare shelves! Most of my list was not in stock but I found one bottle of Children's Tylenol, I normally give him the chewables but I got the liquid any way. There was lots of advil on the shelves... Also got him some vitamin D since he refuses to go for walks with me and hasn't left the house in over a week, just what I'd need, he'll get rickets or something when this is over. They did have lots of eggs so I got two dozen, should last us a week or so lol, he's been eating a couple everyday for breakfast! And I paid full price for his mac and cheese... ouch. The cat food I feed was on sale so got two packs (friskies cans) and had a bonus thing so got 3000 points for that! Over all, it was all stuff we need, just a couple things were more expensive than I'd like. Oh well! I'll wait for all the flyers tomorrow to see where I'll be shopping this week for fresh stuff.


----------



## purple hippo

I placed my first PC express order and picked it up last week.  It worked so well I already booked another pick up date for 2 weeks from now.  I was wondering though, there are some items I put in my cart that are on sale.  Are sale prices only good the week they are on sale in store or will I still get the sale price on my pick up date?


----------



## Mickey&JoshNut

purple hippo said:


> I placed my first PC express order and picked it up last week.  It worked so well I already booked another pick up date for 2 weeks from now.  I was wondering though, there are some items I put in my cart that are on sale.  Are sale prices only good the week they are on sale in store or will I still get the sale price on my pick up date?



The sale prices are only good for the week they are in the store.  Sometimes you benefit sometimes not.  You will be charged the price of the product on the day you pick up your order.


----------



## scrappinginontario

purple hippo said:


> I placed my first PC express order and picked it up last week.  It worked so well I already booked another pick up date for 2 weeks from now.  I was wondering though, there are some items I put in my cart that are on sale.  Are sale prices only good the week they are on sale in store or will I still get the sale price on my pick up date?





Mickey&JoshNut said:


> The sale prices are only good for the week they are in the store.  Sometimes you benefit sometimes not.  You will be charged the price of the product on the day you pick up your order.


 It is as @Mickey&JoshNut says, sale prices are not guaranteed if you pick up a different week.  What I did find though is that it kinda balanced out as other items in my cart were on sale that weren’t when I originally added them.


----------



## dancin Disney style

momof2gr8kids said:


> I had a good friend that after school continued to work at his retail job with a national company.  Worked his way up and was a buyer for the national chain, making contacts all over the world.  He ended up starting his own buisness and did very well and enjoyed a very comfortable lifestyle, working a lot less hours than most of us Mon-Friday folks, able to be there for his kids activities, etc. and semi retired before 50.  So, your daughter is building great skills that will get her far in life!


So I wonder if I could now consider myself 'semi retired'...….I'm taking a few months off work


----------



## scrappinginontario

dancin Disney style said:


> So I wonder if I could now consider myself 'semi retired'...….I'm taking a few months off work


 You get the advantage of taking retirement out for a spin and seeing if you’re ready to take it on  fulltime!


----------



## tinkerone

Time to save those offers for next week.  My the time is going by so quickly or am I just sleeping more??


----------



## dancin Disney style

scrappinginontario said:


> You get the advantage of taking retirement out for a spin and seeing if you’re ready to take it on  fulltime!


Unless I can travel half the year....that’s a HUGE no


----------



## Silvermist999

Just wanted to share my experiences with my online grocery orders.  I have done 2 so far.

1. PC Express Superstore - 8-9am timeslot. Parked at 8 am and called the number.  No answer on the phone.  Kept redialing, luckily my phone was fully charged.  One other car was there before me. By the time someone answered, my battery was down to about half, that’s how many times I redialed in the 45 minutes until someone picked up the phone.  So for 45 minutes, myself and 5 other customers sat in our vehicles waiting for someone to pick up the phone and bring out our orders.  Not impressed.  To make things worse my two 4L bags of milk were out of stock so I headed to Shoppers right after to buy milk.  As I was putting the milk in my trunk, I noticed Superstore left out my Tropicana juices, so I called them up, they said they were still in their fridge and that I could drive back.  Did I mention not being impressed, but I drove back to get them.  When I finally got home and took out my groceries, turns out the whole chicken was missing, but I was still charged...

2.  Walmart -  10-11am timeslot (first available timeslot every day).  Got to parking area at 10, noticed no other cars parked in the available 6 spots. I was happy, thinking this was easy.  I called the number, it said due to technical difficulties I needed to go into customer service to pick up my order. Like what? This is the reason I was doing a pickup so I didn’t have to go in!! I didn’t bring any masks with me, so I drove past the entrance (noticed a big lineup) and decided to go back home to get a mask and also print out my order pickup confirmation so I wouldn’t have to take out my phone.  Returned back, it was close to 10:45 at this point and showed the guard at the entrance my printout cause I was not about to join the massive lineup and he agreed to let me in. Went to customer service to tell them I was here to pick up my order and they said I shouldn’t be there, I need to go park my car in the special area. Like I didn’t know that.  It seemed like I was the first customer to do grocery pick up that morning.   Apparently their pickup area phone lines were down.   Gave them my printout.  Went out again to move my car to the pickup area and there were others parked there waiting now.  Soon someone came out with my order, he apologized and said he was just helping this dept today.  He went to the other cars after to get their names. Lucky for them I went in to raise the issue or they would have to go inside the store also.

Based on my experience, I determined that choosing the first time slot of the day is not the best since the stores may be short staffed, etc first thing in the morning.  Also check your groceries to make sure it is complete.  Really missing the good ol’ days of grocery shopping and price matching....not to mention the sanitizing process before the groceries get put away...ugh


----------



## FigmentSpark

How did you get  a Walmart timeslot?  I've been looking and can't seem to ever get one.


----------



## Silvermist999

FigmentSpark said:


> How did you get  a Walmart timeslot?  I've been looking and can't seem to ever get one.



First timeslot used to be 14 days out so I had to go online at midnight. But lately they are about a week out for my store.  My store has April 23 as next available day, next timeslot to open up at 1 pm, for 12-1 pm pickup. If I want that timeslot I need to have an order setup before 1 pm when I click that timeslot.


----------



## Debbie

Don't forget to save your offers. I got to save my bananas, peppers, PC Macaroni and cucumbers for my PC Express shop on Friday.


----------



## FigmentSpark

Debbie said:


> Don't forget to save your offers. I got to save my bananas, peppers, PC Macaroni and cucumbers for my PC Express shop on Friday.


This is my first time.  How do you save your offers?  I've signed up online (obviously) with my PC Optimum card, but is there something I'm supposed to do each week to ensure I have the sales applied?


----------



## Debbie

FigmentSpark said:


> This is my first time.  How do you save your offers?  I've signed up online (obviously) with my PC Optimum card, but is there something I'm supposed to do each week to ensure I have the sales applied?


You will get personal offers. If you login to pcoptimum.ca (or the app), you can click on the 'view details' of your offers. It will then give you an option to save. You can save up to four of this week's offers for next week. Darn! I just remembered I didn't save the cat litter. Usually I save it week after week until I need it. Fingers crossed it shows up in a couple of weeks again.


----------



## scrappinginontario

FigmentSpark said:


> This is my first time.  How do you save your offers?  I've signed up online (obviously) with my PC Optimum card, but is there something I'm supposed to do each week to ensure I have the sales applied?


If you are using the app, to save an offer, open it then swipe it to the left.  You will see an option there to save it.

Just a heads up that once you have saved an offer there isn't a way to 'unsave' it.


----------



## FigmentSpark

scrappinginontario said:


> If you are using the app, to save an offer, open it then swipe it to the left.  You will see an option there to save it.
> 
> Just a heads up that once you have saved an offer there isn't a way to 'unsave' it.


I tried this.  It says all the offers expire today.  I pick up my order tomorrow, so that doesn't help.


----------



## scrappinginontario

FigmentSpark said:


> I tried this.  It says all the offers expire today.  I pick up my order tomorrow, so that doesn't help.


You are quite correct, currently all your offers expire tomorrow.  All unsaved offers expire at 11:59pm on Wednesday nights.

There are 2 different ways to save offers.

Option 1:
On the main page of offers, swipe one you want to save to the left.  It should give you the option to save it.

Option 2:
Click on one of the offers you want to save. When you do so there is an option in the bottom right of the screen to 'Save for next week'

You can save up to 4 offers each week.

Please let me know how it goes.


----------



## FigmentSpark

scrappinginontario said:


> You are quite correct, currently all your offers expire tomorrow.  All unsaved offers expire at 11:59pm on Wednesday nights.
> 
> There are 2 different ways to save offers.
> 
> Option 1:
> On the main page of offers, swipe one you want to save to the left.  It should give you the option to save it.
> 
> Option 2:
> Click on one of the offers you want to save. When you do so there is an option in the bottom right of the screen to 'Save for next week'
> 
> You can save up to 4 offers each week.
> 
> Please let me know how it goes.


I've got 8 offers that loaded (and all expire).  There's only one that's in my order for tomorrow.  On the app, I went to "Deals" and then PC Optimum offers.  They came up there.  There is no option to swipe there, but I can select the item.  Then it brings me to a shopping area.  It asks if I want to add it to my order, but that's all.  Since my order is finalized, the only thing I can do now is add it to my order for 12 days from now.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*here's how to save an offer in the app if you have an android device
click on one of the offers and hit save offer
this will pop up,  and hit save offer again
the offers you save will then go to the bottom of your other offers but greyed out like this (I've already saved 4 so the carrots aren't one) 
 tomorrow they will be back in your offers again,  ready to be used (don't panic if it looks like they're not available,  might even say expired until around 9 a.m. they're actually fine)

I'm not sure when you'll pay for your order but if it doesn't happen until you've picked it up you should get the points.  

hope this helps clear up any confusion
@FigmentSpark*


----------



## FigmentSpark

I have an ipad.  Maybe that's why I'm not seeing that?


----------



## isabellea

FigmentSpark said:


> I have an ipad.  Maybe that's why I'm not seeing that?



I have the same thing on my iPhone. Are you using the app or the website?


----------



## FigmentSpark

isabellea said:


> I have the same thing on my iPhone. Are you using the app or the website?


App.  I go to Deals, then to Optimum offers and it says they are loaded.  But my order for tomorrow is closed, so all I could do is add to the order for 12 days from now.  There is a "Deal" flag beside it, but that's all.  

Anyway, I should have done this a long time ago, but never bothered.


----------



## scrappinginontario

FigmentSpark said:


> App.  I go to Deals, then to Optimum offers and it says they are loaded.  But my order for tomorrow is closed, so all I could do is add to the order for 12 days from now.  There is a "Deal" flag beside it, but that's all.
> 
> Anyway, I should have done this a long time ago, but never bothered.


Based on your comment I think you’re looking at the PC express app.  Is that correct?

To save offers you need to be in the PC Optimum app.  

I think that could be the problem.


----------



## FigmentSpark

Ah!  Yes.  I didn't know there were two apps.  Thanks.  Wait, why are there two apps?


----------



## Debbie

FigmentSpark said:


> Ah!  Yes.  I didn't know there were two apps.  Thanks.  Wait, why are there two apps?


The _PC Optimum_ app is for the offers and the points. The_ PC Express_ app is the shopping app for the Loblaw owned grocery stores.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Back from my Superstore run and got 9200 points on targeted offers, spent $107.  I still have to hit up Shoppers this weekend. I think I might wait until Sunday morning versus Saturday though. Saturday crowds are insane everywhere.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> Back from my Superstore run and got 9200 points on targeted offers, spent $107. I still have to hit up Shoppers this weekend. I think I might wait until Sunday morning versus Saturday though. Saturday crowds are insane everywhere.


We will hitting shopper's on Sunday too.  I need to get more allergy meds AGAIN   and some cough drops.  This snow mold is killing me.  My sinuses are dripping and of course I have my spring barky cough ( which is gathering lots of nasty dagger knives of looks directed at my head ) when I cough in public.  I need a couple of other small things again too, that will take me to the 50.00 mark to get the 20x the points reward!


----------



## Pumpkin1172

I was just looking through the flyer and wanted to note if anyone is going to shoppers in the next week, they do have a small promo on Netflix and Uber gc.  If you get a $50.00 gc you get 7,500 points.  You normally don't get any points for gift cards...so that's a little extra if you use those gift cards and have some items to pick up at shoppers for the week.


----------



## FigmentSpark

Did my first pick up today.  Missing one bag of stuff that I was charged for... veggies, so I have to go back.   There were a bunch of things that weren't available, too, but most weren't urgent.  I did need milk, though, so I had to call and tell them I'd take any 1% they had.  

I was also a little annoyed by the chicken breasts.  There are 4 of us in the family and I got a "family pack" of 3 chicken breasts.  I told them I needed 4, but oh well.


----------



## AngelDisney

I went to Rexall. Needed to buy facial lotion and hair conditioner for DD. Used the $5 coupon. Spent $53.50 and got 202 AM. I think this might be my last AM shop at Rexall. My AM Hunt has not been great so far this year, especially after physical distancing. No Sobeys gift cards, no Blue Friday and Rexall leaving AM! I am wondering if I can keep my Onyx status for next year!!


----------



## juniorbugman

AngelDisney said:


> I am wondering if I can keep my Onyx status for next year!!


Look for an email from Air Miles because everybody who attained gold or onyx last year has had their status retained now to December 31, 2021.


----------



## tinkerone

Just back from my Shoppers excursion.  Spent $55.38 and received 18,101 in points.  That is after the 20% discounts for seniors in which I saved another $6.36.  I also have a missing points inquiry in for 1200 points.  The toddler snacks I bought showed up as baby food on the receipt so it didn't give me t he points.  
So all totalled, 19,301 points, I'm pleased with that.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

I'm not brave enough yet to go on a Saturday morning.  I think I will stick with Sundays for now.  I know I risk some of the items being sold out, but pretty much every where has limits now on everything you can buy. I'm hoping they hold back some of the sale flyer items for Sundays as well (i.e., paper towels).


----------



## Donald - my hero

*is anyone else waiting in on rresponses from missing points inquiries? I have 2 sitting out there with nothing.  I'm not sure how to follow up once the offers are no longer showing up since one is 2 weeks old*


----------



## scrappinginontario

Donald - my hero said:


> *is anyone else waiting in on rresponses from missing points inquiries? I have 2 sitting out there with nothing.  I'm not sure how to follow up once the offers are no longer showing up since one is 2 weeks old*


 It may be too late now but I take screen shots of the offer each time I put in a points enquiry just in case the offer expires before my enquiry is reviewed.


----------



## dancin Disney style

Ugggg….DH was called back to work, starting Monday.  So now I have to go to the grocery store again to get what he needs to makes his lunch for the week.   I told him that if it's raining Sunday morning, as predicted, I'll get up and go then but if not he is going to have to make due with what's in the house and I will go to the store Monday.  

and gotta vent a touch......My mother has been harassing me constantly to order my groceries online, she even offered to pay for my groceries if I would do it.   It totally rubs me the wrong way because I keep telling her the same thing....I refuse to take a spot away from someone LIKE HER or someone with cancer etc.  that truly can not/should not go to the store.  Plus, I don't have enough fridge space for 2 weeks worth of food  AND we eat a lot of fruit/veg that doesn't  keep for 2 weeks.    So what does SHE do....she goes out to the grocery store to buy cake mixes!!!!!!  She then bakes a bunch of crap and brings it to my house.  My DH is borderline diabetic and we don't eat that stuff.  She knows this but doesn't care.  She says that my girls would like it......Um NO.  NO ONE IN THIS HOUSE WANTS HIGH FAT, HIGH SUGAR GARBAGE.   If it was once that would be ok but this is the 3rd time in 4 weeks.
So raise your hand if you also have a mother that doesn't give a  s@#$  about your dietary restrictions and goes to the grocery store for stupid reasons after telling you that YOU shouldn't go.


----------



## dancin Disney style

Donald - my hero said:


> *is anyone else waiting in on rresponses from missing points inquiries? I have 2 sitting out there with nothing.  I'm not sure how to follow up once the offers are no longer showing up since one is 2 weeks old*


I'm still dealing with the 27,000 points I'm owed from when my account was frozen.  I've sent them 2 requests through the missing points enquiry.  I left a very detailed explanation both times including the fact that I have emailed, left voice mails and FB messages.  I told them that I have receipts and screen shots to back up my claim.  This goes back to March 13th.   

I sent another one just on Wednesday for the missing 3000 from my groceries that day.   Those points were added to my account yesterday but I never got the email that usually comes with it.

I had a long drawn out one from some missing points from Shoppers several months ago....maybe September/October.  I took 3-4 weeks and me sending the request 3 times.  

DD and I were speaking about this subject a few days ago because I said I was going to make a move towards the public FB shaming to get some action.....I actually REALLY hate this move but what else can I do.  Anyway, she said she had heard that the dept that deals with missing points is swamped because of a ton of fraud right now.  With so many people being out of work right now there is a lot of scamming going on.


----------



## tinkerone

Donald - my hero said:


> *is anyone else waiting in on rresponses from missing points inquiries? I have 2 sitting out there with nothing.  I'm not sure how to follow up once the offers are no longer showing up since one is 2 weeks old*


Oh my, I sent one in this morning and already have the points in my account.  How many points were you missing?  I find anything under 5000 points gets posted almost immediately while anything over takes a while.  
Also, how did you send in the requests?  Did you do it from the points/receipt area?


----------



## tinkerone

dancin Disney style said:


> Ugggg….DH was called back to work, starting Monday.  So now I have to go to the grocery store again to get what he needs to makes his lunch for the week.   I told him that if it's raining Sunday morning, as predicted, I'll get up and go then but if not he is going to have to make due with what's in the house and I will go to the store Monday.
> 
> and gotta vent a touch......My mother has been harassing me constantly to order my groceries online, she even offered to pay for my groceries if I would do it.   It totally rubs me the wrong way because I keep telling her the same thing....I refuse to take a spot away from someone LIKE HER or someone with cancer etc.  that truly can not/should not go to the store.  Plus, I don't have enough fridge space for 2 weeks worth of food  AND we eat a lot of fruit/veg that doesn't  keep for 2 weeks.    So what does SHE do....she goes out to the grocery store to buy cake mixes!!!!!!  She then bakes a bunch of crap and brings it to my house.  My DH is borderline diabetic and we don't eat that stuff.  She knows this but doesn't care.  She says that my girls would like it......Um NO.  NO ONE IN THIS HOUSE WANTS HIGH FAT, HIGH SUGAR GARBAGE.   If it was once that would be ok but this is the 3rd time in 4 weeks.
> So raise your hand if you also have a mother that doesn't give a  s@#$  about your dietary restrictions and goes to the grocery store for stupid reasons after telling you that YOU shouldn't go.


Well, maybe turn this around.  It may be that doing the baking makes her feel better, it might not be to spite you.  Baking helps some people's anxiety levels lower.  My advice is just say thank you and then either give it to someone else, maybe an elderly neighbour, or toss it but don't be angry with her.  This could be what keeps her sane in a time of immense stress.  
I to am a mother of grown children who have their own homes and families.  You could very well be describing me when you talk about her wanting to keep you safe, to have your groceries delivered.  No matter how old your children, they are still your children and you want what's best for them, you want them safe.  If that means making the same suggestion over and over, something you see as harassing, then that is what we do.  Believe me, when your children get older and move on you will be doing the same thing.  Maybe not in the same way but the same thing.
My point is, just realize she is doing this because she loves you and wants to protect you in the only way she can that is in her control.  My suggestion is to again just say thank you but not necessary, no matter how many times you have to say it.  Don't get stressed over it all, it's all done out of love.


----------



## dancin Disney style

tinkerone said:


> Oh my, I sent one in this morning and already have the points in my account.  How many points were you missing?  I find anything under 5000 points gets posted almost immediately while anything over takes a while.
> Also, how did you send in the requests?  Did you do it from the points/receipt area?


That has not been my experience and there was a period when I was sending the request on a weekly basis, sometimes multiple times per week (the good old days of shopping whenever).  I've had the missing points in as little as 1 hour but that was very rare.  Points  usually appear within a 6-12 hour period along with an email noting they had added them. As long as you have put in the transaction number they can see what's on the receipt, that your card was swiped and what your offers are.  

BTW, they will no longer correct points if you forgot to swipe your card.  That policy came into effect sometime early March.


----------



## marchingstar

dancin Disney style said:


> Ugggg….DH was called back to work, starting Monday.  So now I have to go to the grocery store again to get what he needs to makes his lunch for the week.   I told him that if it's raining Sunday morning, as predicted, I'll get up and go then but if not he is going to have to make due with what's in the house and I will go to the store Monday.
> 
> and gotta vent a touch......My mother has been harassing me constantly to order my groceries online, she even offered to pay for my groceries if I would do it.   It totally rubs me the wrong way because I keep telling her the same thing....I refuse to take a spot away from someone LIKE HER or someone with cancer etc.  that truly can not/should not go to the store.  Plus, I don't have enough fridge space for 2 weeks worth of food  AND we eat a lot of fruit/veg that doesn't  keep for 2 weeks.    So what does SHE do....she goes out to the grocery store to buy cake mixes!!!!!!  She then bakes a bunch of crap and brings it to my house.  My DH is borderline diabetic and we don't eat that stuff.  She knows this but doesn't care.  She says that my girls would like it......Um NO.  NO ONE IN THIS HOUSE WANTS HIGH FAT, HIGH SUGAR GARBAGE.   If it was once that would be ok but this is the 3rd time in 4 weeks.
> So raise your hand if you also have a mother that doesn't give a  s@#$  about your dietary restrictions and goes to the grocery store for stupid reasons after telling you that YOU shouldn't go.



this sounds really frustrating!

My MIL is not the same. She isn’t worried about us going to the grocery store (we send one person, max once per week, but we’re stretching it out with online orders). But every time she goes to costco, she gets us food. She’s done this for years. At first, the food was what you’re describing. Lots of “treats,” regardless of what we eat and enjoy. We’ve tried to suggest things, and it’s finally to the point that she tells us the day before she shops so we can send a list. She sticks to it, for the most part, and gets us what we need rather than what she wants to buy.

As far as parents being the ones who should use delivery/order service...I really hear you. I know for my MIL, it’s a question of physical vs. mental health. We’ve has conversations about how hard this is, because it seems like it helps her to know everyone feels isolated right now. But I think shopping once a week brings her mental comfort that’s worth it.

Anyways, my guess is that your mom is buying you the kinds of things that comfort her, to try and take care of her kids/grandkids. I would try saying “we appreciate the offer, but next time can you let me know before you shop and I’ll tell you what we’re out of?” She still gets to feel like she’s helping, and you get food your family actually eats.


----------



## dancin Disney style

tinkerone said:


> Well, maybe turn this around.  It may be that doing the baking makes her feel better, it might not be to spite you.  Baking helps some people's anxiety levels lower.  My advice is just say thank you and then either give it to someone else, maybe an elderly neighbour, or toss it but don't be angry with her.  This could be what keeps her sane in a time of immense stress.
> I to am a mother of grown children who have their own homes and families.  You could very well be describing me when you talk about her wanting to keep you safe, to have your groceries delivered.  No matter how old your children, they are still your children and you want what's best for them, you want them safe.  If that means making the same suggestion over and over, something you see as harassing, then that is what we do.  Believe me, when your children get older and move on you will be doing the same thing.  Maybe not in the same way but the same thing.
> My point is, just realize she is doing this because she loves you and wants to protect you in the only way she can that is in her control.  My suggestion is to again just say thank you but not necessary, no matter how many times you have to say it.  Don't get stressed over it all, it's all done out of love.


LOL....my DH said something similar. That she's worried, he is sooooo not Mr. Wisdom so it was startling to hear, but I did agree.  I'm irked about her going to the grocery store when she is on me about it every second day. Plus, she lives alone and if she gets sick she's in big trouble which she is well aware of....she is not a healthy person.  She has even taken her will out and told me that it's sitting on top of her fireplace.   My mother doesn't go out much anyway so staying  home is not a big deal for her.  Although, it is different when you CAN'T go out.  She  doesn't bake any other time so I don't know why now.  We have had MANY conversations over the last few years about what food we eat and don't eat.  She flat out says she doesn't care.    I get that she doesn't know what diabetics can and can not eat...DH is totally controlled by diet so he's not like someone on insulin that can have a splurge meal and then take their insulin.  He's right on the edge and we have to be very careful.  I've explained all that and have given her simple examples what things we almost never eat...pasta being one.  What does she do?  She ordered huge party sized containers of pasta from a local pasta place and has them delivered to my house.  She told me she was placing an order and would treat us to dinner....I said great, just some Veal and salad for us.  She calls later and asks how the PASTA was.  So she knew there was no mistake.

Both my girls are adults and I agree with you....I will always be their mummy.  However, right now I'm ready to drop them all off somewhere....DH too.   

I guess I sound like I'm being harsh on my mother.  My brothers and I were sort of left to our own devises when we were kids.  Our parents were always at work and not involved.  So the relationship is VERY different.  When I had kids I changed my whole life to be available to them 24/7.


----------



## AngelDisney

dancin Disney style said:


> Ugggg….DH was called back to work, starting Monday.  So now I have to go to the grocery store again to get what he needs to makes his lunch for the week.   I told him that if it's raining Sunday morning, as predicted, I'll get up and go then but if not he is going to have to make due with what's in the house and I will go to the store Monday.
> 
> and gotta vent a touch......My mother has been harassing me constantly to order my groceries online, she even offered to pay for my groceries if I would do it.   It totally rubs me the wrong way because I keep telling her the same thing....I refuse to take a spot away from someone LIKE HER or someone with cancer etc.  that truly can not/should not go to the store.  Plus, I don't have enough fridge space for 2 weeks worth of food  AND we eat a lot of fruit/veg that doesn't  keep for 2 weeks.    So what does SHE do....she goes out to the grocery store to buy cake mixes!!!!!!  She then bakes a bunch of crap and brings it to my house.  My DH is borderline diabetic and we don't eat that stuff.  She knows this but doesn't care.  She says that my girls would like it......Um NO.  NO ONE IN THIS HOUSE WANTS HIGH FAT, HIGH SUGAR GARBAGE.   If it was once that would be ok but this is the 3rd time in 4 weeks.
> So raise your hand if you also have a mother that doesn't give a  s@#$  about your dietary restrictions and goes to the grocery store for stupid reasons after telling you that YOU shouldn't go.


My mom doesn’t bake and she does make food we like for us. When I deliver her groceries, I pick up the food. However, my mom wants me to go get cash from the bank for her. If I am buying groceries for her, why does she need cash? I told her I would do it later next week. She then said she would walk to the bank with the walker herself to get cash. Seriously?! She is almost 90. So, I went to the bank for her. My mom can be unreasonable sometimes. It’s hard to reason with her. I know everyone is worried about COVID-19. I wonder if you are able to give the baked food to neighbours or friends.


----------



## dancin Disney style

marchingstar said:


> this sounds really frustrating!
> 
> My MIL is not the same. She isn’t worried about us going to the grocery store (we send one person, max once per week, but we’re stretching it out with online orders). But every time she goes to costco, she gets us food. She’s done this for years. At first, the food was what you’re describing. Lots of “treats,” regardless of what we eat and enjoy. We’ve tried to suggest things, and it’s finally to the point that she tells us the day before she shops so we can send a list. She sticks to it, for the most part, and gets us what we need rather than what she wants to buy.
> 
> As far as parents being the ones who should use delivery/order service...I really hear you. I know for my MIL, it’s a question of physical vs. mental health. We’ve has conversations about how hard this is, because it seems like it helps her to know everyone feels isolated right now. But I think shopping once a week brings her mental comfort that’s worth it.
> 
> Anyways, my guess is that your mom is buying you the kinds of things that comfort her, to try and take care of her kids/grandkids. I would try saying “we appreciate the offer, but next time can you let me know before you shop and I’ll tell you what we’re out of?” She still gets to feel like she’s helping, and you get food your family actually eats.


My mother is not getting her groceries....I am, with my brother getting her the odd thing in between.  She is scared of the grocery store but then goes  for something stupid like a cake mix.

Costco, as far as I'm concerned, I'm the only store truly doing this thing right.  The line outside is crazy long but once you are inside it feels empty.  So probably the best place for a senior to shop.


----------



## marchingstar

dancin Disney style said:


> My mother is not getting her groceries....I am, with my brother getting her the odd thing in between.  She is scared of the grocery store but then goes  for something stupid like a cake mix.
> 
> Costco, as far as I'm concerned, I'm the only store truly doing this thing right.  The line outside is crazy long but once you are inside it feels empty.  So probably the best place for a senior to shop.



That sounds really frustrating!

I haven’t been to costco since this started, since my MIL does our filler trips, but we’re going to have to go soon to restock our freezer meats, specific supplements, and other things we’re picky about. I’ve heard really good things though!


----------



## dancin Disney style

marchingstar said:


> That sounds really frustrating!
> 
> I haven’t been to costco since this started, since my MIL does our filler trips, but we’re going to have to go soon to restock our freezer meats, specific supplements, and other things we’re picky about. I’ve heard really good things though!


I had to go last week to pick up a prescription so I decided that I would buy anything and everything that I wanted from there. I’ve never spent so much money at once.   Normally I would go and pick up a few things here and there. So now I won’t need anything from there for months.  Anyway, I arrived 30 minutes before they were supposed to open and the line outside was crazy.  It went back and forth across the front 5 times.  They said it would take an hour and it was about 65-70 minutes until I got inside.  They have the line outside totally defined and marked with skids,  tape and pylons. Most people had a cart and used that as well as the 2m markings on the ground to space out....was probably more like 4m or more between people. Plenty of staff telling you where you can and can not be.  They completely spray the carts outside and give you a clean one.  Then inside they also have staff directing people.  Once inside It felt like private shopping, there were so few people.  I think it also helps that the aisles are very wide so even when you cross plates with someone you’re not near them.


----------



## hdrolfe

I don't shop at Costco, I used to but always over spent so I didn't renew my membership and have managed without it. I think there are some products they sell you can't get elsewhere, and oh I do miss their yoga pants. Maybe when this is over I'll join again, we'll see.

I met up with my parents and sister in a parking lot half way between our homes, to get the broken/now fixed laptop from my dad for my kiddo. My parents also bought him 3 bags of apples, a huge bag of pears, chips, chicken noodle soup, extra noodles for the soup, and while we were there my dad went in to get my sister some yeast and flour, and also bought the boy some plums. My son has been eating 3 to 4 apples a day, the bags of apples do not last a week any more. So this was quite helpful. And if we do get sick now I have enough chicken noodle soup to last awhile, they got me 4 boxes and I already had 2 big boxes so we have enough for 16+ pots of soup I think... And with all the fruit I shouldn't need to go to the store this week, or at least for 10 days or so based on the meat I have in the house. 

It was really weird to see them, at a distance of course, and not be able to give hugs when we were ready to go.


----------



## Debbie

I did an online shop with No Frills yesterday. This was a different one to the one I've used before 3/4 times. I got an email (no phone call) with a list of what wasn't able to be added to my order....carrots, salad, lettuce and a few other things. . . along with a note that, although I had approved substitutions, no substitutions would be made (eg. 3 lb bag of carrots for the 2 lb that I ordered, the larger salad for the smaller etc). This was disappointing. Like the other No Frills, this is a self-serve store, so you have to enter the store for pick up. My daughter went into the store, leaving me in the car. She noted that the store was well-marked for COVID19 shopping, and the cart was disinfected before she went in. The pick up was NOT well-marked, however, and she felt she had to wend her way through to the fridge/pantry/freezer doors. We picked up the missing veggies at our local small grocery store on the way home.  I didn't get much in the way of PC points (1300), but 1300 is better than nothing, I guess.


----------



## juniorbugman

hdrolfe said:


> I met up with my parents and sister in a parking lot half way between our homes, to get the broken/now fixed laptop from my dad for my kiddo. My parents also bought him 3 bags of apples, a huge bag of pears, chips, chicken noodle soup, extra noodles for the soup, and while we were there my dad went in to get my sister some yeast and flour, and also bought the boy some plums.


I make chicken noodle soup with green floaties all the time and now I have started adding cooked chicken to it for an added protein.  I save my leftover chicken breasts from Swiss Chalet or any rotiessiere chicken and freeze the pieces) or you could even cook extra chicken one day (and freeze it).  I add a few small pieces to the soup while the water is starting to boil and I too also add extra noodles to the soup because who doesn't love more noodles.  My nephew loves it and I make it for him sometimes before he goes to work as he lives with me.


----------



## Donald - my hero

tinkerone said:


> Oh my, I sent one in this morning and already have the points in my account.  How many points were you missing?  I find anything under 5000 points gets posted almost immediately while anything over takes a while.
> Also, how did you send in the requests?  Did you do it from the points/receipt area?


*one is for 3600 and the other is for 5000 and it's the same thing I've needed to send requests in 3 other times.  The first 3 they appeared within an hour of submitting the request and I used the same method this time - I go into the app, choose the transaction and then use the missing points button.  I put lots of detail into my request because it's mildly confusing (obviously it is always missed!) Just wondering why 2 haven't been dealt with when 3 have been accepted and posted.  I'll just wait I guess*


----------



## dancin Disney style

Donald - my hero said:


> *one is for 3600 and the other is for 5000 and it's the same thing I've needed to send requests in 3 other times.  The first 3 they appeared within an hour of submitting the request and I used the same method this time - I go into the app, choose the transaction and then use the missing points button.  I put lots of detail into my request because it's mildly confusing (obviously it is always missed!) Just wondering why 2 haven't been dealt with when 3 have been accepted and posted.  I'll just wait I guess*


I don’t think there is any rhyme or reason to how they handle it and don’t believe it has anything to do with the number of points.  Just keep an eye on it and keep submitting the request until they add the points.


----------



## scrappinginontario

My experience has also been if it’s 5000 or less it shows up almost immediately.  Greater than that takes time and often more than one contact.


----------



## marchingstar

Donald - my hero said:


> *one is for 3600 and the other is for 5000 and it's the same thing I've needed to send requests in 3 other times.  The first 3 they appeared within an hour of submitting the request and I used the same method this time - I go into the app, choose the transaction and then use the missing points button.  I put lots of detail into my request because it's mildly confusing (obviously it is always missed!) Just wondering why 2 haven't been dealt with when 3 have been accepted and posted.  I'll just wait I guess*



ugh, sounds frustrating. i hope your missing points show up soon. you seem to have just the worst luck with the program!


----------



## dancin Disney style

AngelDisney said:


> My mom doesn’t bake and she does make food we like for us. When I deliver her groceries, I pick up the food. However, my mom wants me to go get cash from the bank for her. If I am buying groceries for her, why does she need cash? I told her I would do it later next week. She then said she would walk to the bank with the walker herself to get cash. Seriously?! She is almost 90. So, I went to the bank for her. My mom can be unreasonable sometimes. It’s hard to reason with her. I know everyone is worried about COVID-19. I wonder if you are able to give the baked food to neighbours or friends.


That’s makes me think of my grandmother.  If she told you to do something and you said you would do it later she would just do it herself.  VERY stubborn personality.  Everything was her way or the highway.  She once confessed that she kept doing things because she was afraid if she stopped she would never be able to do it again.  

LOL...my closest friends are also diabetic and my next door neighbour is too drunk to eat.  I’ve lived in my house for 22 years and never seen a bag of groceries enter that house. Lots of pizza boxes on garbage day though. There is a neighborhood down the street that I could give the baking to but I would need to soak it in rat poison first.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Just back from Shoppers. Spent $60 pre-tax and earned 20,100 points. All grocery items we needed and a few of them had targeted offer points attached to them. Not too shabby.


----------



## FigmentSpark

Has anyone tried, using the app, to have an order at one store, and then another order at another stroe?  I know you can only have one per for a particular store, say Loblaws, but can you have a second at, say Superstore?  Every 2 weeks still puts me having to go in to the store for the items they limit, like milk and meat.  I can't just have those once every two weeks.


----------



## scrappinginontario

FigmentSpark said:


> Has anyone tried, using the app, to have an order at one store, and then another order at another stroe?  I know you can only have one per for a particular store, say Loblaws, but can you have a second at, say Superstore?  Every 2 weeks still puts me having to go in to the store for the items they limit, like milk and meat.  I can't just have those once every two weeks.


 Have you tried ordering more than the in-store limit?  I made a note on my order because I was concerned with limits and at the time I was ordering for 4 families but last order I got 3 dozen eggs and 5 Bags of milk.  Could just be my Superstore though or, that I noted I was buying for ourselves plus 3 families of seniors?


----------



## FigmentSpark

scrappinginontario said:


> Have you tried ordering more than the in-store limit?  I made a note on my order because I was concerned with limits and at the time I was ordering for 4 families but last order I got 3 dozen eggs and 5 Bags of milk.  Could just be my Superstore though or, that I noted I was buying for ourselves plus 3 families of seniors?


I did, but was told they didn't have any.  When I called and begged for milk in any format, I was still told a limit of 2.  So, now I hunt around and I shouldn't be doing that.


----------



## Donald - my hero

FigmentSpark said:


> Has anyone tried, using the app, to have an order at one store, and then another order at another stroe?  I know you can only have one per for a particular store, say Loblaws, but can you have a second at, say Superstore?  Every 2 weeks still puts me having to go in to the store for the items they limit, like milk and meat.  I can't just have those once every two weeks.


*this is why I can't use this to avoid shopping in person. I only have 6 safe foods at the moment and to run out of one of them isn't an option.  I'm going thru at least 5 bags of milk every 2 weeks, a bag and a half of frozen blueberries every other day and a can of tuna everyday.  I was able to get 4 bags of milk at metro 2 weeks ago because for some reason they have very few items with limits.  Our zehrs, shoppers and the no frills all have limits on everything! Luckily there's another no frills that is rarely busy and well stocked so I can get my tuna and blueberries but I have to go about every 10 days (and that's only because I've cut back on how much I'm eating and now losing weight ) 

so to get my order and find out I've been shorted I would need to shop myself anyway.  Might as well just do it to start with and eliminate the stress of worrying. *


----------



## AngelDisney

I prefer shopping myself. My mom is picky so I definitely need to hand pick food items for her. DH got a new fridge today to put in our locker room. Finally I can stock up. I had decided not to get an extra freezer for food since our locker room is tight in space. But Coronavirus has changed my mind. We got a fridge with freezer compartment instead so I can buy more food at once to reduce the frequency of me going out shopping.


----------



## Silvermist999

AngelDisney said:


> I prefer shopping myself. My mom is picky so I definitely need to hand pick food items for her. DH got a new fridge today to put in our locker room. Finally I can stock up. I had decided not to get an extra freezer for food since our locker room is tight in space. But Coronavirus has changed my mind. We got a fridge with freezer compartment instead so I can buy more food at once to reduce the frequency of me going out shopping.



We have a small chest freezer in our basement but it is so jam packed, I hate taking everything out before I find what I’m looking for.  Once we get our second chest freezer, I plan to go to Costco to stock up.  Haven’t set foot there since the beginning of March.


----------



## tlcdoula

Silvermist999 said:


> We have a small chest freezer in our basement but it is so jam packed, I hate taking everything out before I find what I’m looking for.  Once we get our second chest freezer, I plan to go to Costco to stock up.  Haven’t set foot there since the beginning of March.


Mine is just a mess, I keep meaning to go through it and make a list of what is on there and keep it on the wall or taped to the freezer.  This weekend I will try to do it!!!  

I looked over at costco after our last grocery pick up from superstore but the line looked quite far back and I wasn't prepared with a list so we just went home.  I seem to be a chicken when I see a long line these days.  Im sure it looked way worse than it was because they are letting so many people in at once etc.


----------



## dancin Disney style

tlcdoula said:


> Mine is just a mess, I keep meaning to go through it and make a list of what is on there and keep it on the wall or taped to the freezer.  This weekend I will try to do it!!!
> 
> I looked over at costco after our last grocery pick up from superstore but the line looked quite far back and I wasn't prepared with a list so we just went home.  I seem to be a chicken when I see a long line these days.  Im sure it looked way worse than it was because they are letting so many people in at once etc.


Don’t know if it was this thread or the PC one but I detailed my Costco experience.  The Costco line is because most of the people are outside.  Once you get in there’s hardly anyone.    It’s great actually.


----------



## FigmentSpark

tlcdoula said:


> Mine is just a mess, I keep meaning to go through it and make a list of what is on there and keep it on the wall or taped to the freezer.  This weekend I will try to do it!!!
> 
> I looked over at costco after our last grocery pick up from superstore but the line looked quite far back and I wasn't prepared with a list so we just went home.  I seem to be a chicken when I see a long line these days.  Im sure it looked way worse than it was because they are letting so many people in at once etc.


I waited (2 weeks ago) for an hour in the Costco line up, but yeah, empty store inside.  It was a pleasure to shop, once you got in there.  Of course, there was someone with their cart parked across the meat section I wanted, but other than that, it was good.  Oh yeah, and things I'm used to getting there not being available.  What can you do?


----------



## pigletto

Totally agree on the Costco experience. They‘ve really done a great job with every aspect of their new protocols . The line looks long but people are at least 6 feet apart and they are letting in a certain number at a time . I’ve been twice and waited about 30 minutes each time. Well worth it . The stores are empty and  awesome and I will actually be sad to them go back to crowded !


----------



## dancin Disney style

pigletto said:


> Totally agree on the Costco experience. They‘ve really done a great job with every aspect of their new protocols . The line looks long but people are at least 6 feet apart and they are letting in a certain number at a time . I’ve been twice and waited about 30 minutes each time. Well worth it . The stores are empty and  awesome and I will actually be sad to them go back to crowded !


IMO, Costco has done it 100% right.  As I waited in line I wondered how long it would have been if we were not all spaced out.....I suspect not long at all.  Used to be you waited in line at the cash...now you just wait before you go in.

Thought I would also mention a quick stop in, not my usual Sobeys.  I was talking with a friend last week and she offered me some items that I could pass along to my nephew....we coordinated a porch pick up.  My friend is going though a bit of a hard time right now so I decided that as I drove to her house I would try to find someplace to stop and get her a bunch of flowers, to perk her up but also a thank you for her offer.  There was a Sobeys near her house and I pulled into the parking lot to check if there was a line outside.  Nope, no line...GREAT.  When I got to the door there was a staff member that stopped me.  She instructed me to take a Purell wipe to clean my hands, then pointed to a store map that showed the traffic flow while inside.  They had marked out one way traffic through the entire store.  I thought this was good but now thinking back on it ….probably makes shopping even more difficult.  The flowers were all right inside the front door so I didn't need to deal with the traffic flow....grabbed a bunch and went about 15 ft over to the cash.  I had a bit of a chuckle after I got outside.  There was a senior couple ahead of me at the cash.  They were questioning the price on a very large bag of flour.  They didn't want to pay the $7.49 for it and ended up walking out with none of the items they had on the belt.  So I pay, the cashier is still shaking her head, and outside I go.  I then see this couple getting into a very new luxury SUV....worth approx. $90K.


----------



## Spotthecat

I remember a link that showed the online stock of Shoppers Drug Mart electronics among others. i was able to see which store had a special Switch console or game. Does anyone remember the link?


----------



## tinkerone

It's Wednesday, SAVE THOSE OFFERS!


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Looks like a 5-day Redemption Event.  Hoping for a 20x offer through the app.


----------



## FigmentSpark

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> Looks like a 5-day Redemption Event.  Hoping for a 20x offer through the app.


Newbie here... what's a Redemption event?


----------



## marchingstar

FigmentSpark said:


> Newbie here... what's a Redemption event?



usually, you can redeem your points in increments of 10,000, each for 10$ off. 

during redemption events, you can redeem for more $ off. the event is only at shoppers. it’s usually:

50,000 points for 65$ off
100,000 points for 140$ off
200,000 points for 300$ off

there was one extra good redemption day last year around black friday, but the regular redemption weekends happen about once a month or so.


----------



## Debbie

Fingers crossed for the milk deal!


----------



## bankr63

Does anyone know if the 12,500 points for $125 spent "on almost anything *in store"* applies to PC Express?

The bold emphasis on "*in store" *is in the PC app and makes me think it does not.  But that seems very tone deaf of Loblaws if they are encouraging people to shop in store when they don't need to.

Despite a rash of order errors since we started using PC Express, we are a lot happier with it than lining up and risking exposure inside the store.


----------



## tinkerone

bankr63 said:


> Does anyone know if the 12,500 points for $125 spent "on almost anything *in store"* applies to PC Express?
> 
> The bold emphasis on "*in store" *is in the PC app and makes me think it does not.  But that seems very tone deaf of Loblaws if they are encouraging people to shop in store when they don't need to.
> 
> Despite a rash of order errors since we started using PC Express, we are a lot happier with it than lining up and risking exposure inside the store.


I had a similar offer a while ago and it worked.  I think the 'in store' means items they carry and is not an offer for anything you order to be delivered to your home such as the Joe Fresh line.


----------



## scrappinginontario

bankr63 said:


> Does anyone know if the 12,500 points for $125 spent "on almost anything *in store"* applies to PC Express?
> 
> The bold emphasis on "*in store" *is in the PC app and makes me think it does not.  But that seems very tone deaf of Loblaws if they are encouraging people to shop in store when they don't need to.
> 
> Despite a rash of order errors since we started using PC Express, we are a lot happier with it than lining up and risking exposure inside the store.


It's great that you received an offer like this!  I would love something like that as mine are always spend $x.xx at Shoppers and not any of the other stores.  

Sorry, can't help you with the PC Express question as I've never received such an offer for Superstore.  Too bad as my 2 week PC Express orders are quite substantial so would earn me extra points for sure!


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Just wanted to report that one of my outstanding missing points requests was just answered this morning with an apology for taking so long! It was the one I had sent a second report on so I'll do the same for the other outstanding one! *


----------



## bankr63

scrappinginontario said:


> It's great that you received an offer like this!  I would love something like that as mine are always spend $x.xx at Shoppers and not any of the other stores.
> 
> Sorry, can't help you with the PC Express question as I've never received such an offer for Superstore.  Too bad as my 2 week PC Express orders are quite substantial so would earn me extra points for sure!


Just a quick tip. And (shhh) don't spread this around.  

Our local Loblaws is currently about a two week lead time on orders 9 (spots fill up generally within about 48 hours of release).  So DW and I each have accounts on loblaws.ca.  We leapfrog our orders so that we get an order each Sunday.  We choose Sunday for pickup because the order closing is on Thursday, just after the specials release.  Gives us the opportunity to take advantage of the specials for every week.  Once we find out what we get from our main order, we shop Farm Boy (aka Trader Joe's North) for most of veggies and anything that got dropped from Loblaws on Tuesday morning in store.  Crowds are low there at 8am so I am fairly comfortable shopping the smaller store.


----------



## damo

bankr63 said:


> Just a quick tip. And (shhh) don't spread this around.
> 
> Our local Loblaws is currently about a two week lead time on orders 9 (spots fill up generally within about 48 hours of release).  So DW and I each have accounts on loblaws.ca.  We leapfrog our orders so that we get an order each Sunday.  We choose Sunday for pickup because the order closing is on Thursday, just after the specials release.  Gives us the opportunity to take advantage of the specials for every week.  Once we find out what we get from our main order, we shop Farm Boy (aka Trader Joe's North) for most of veggies and anything that got dropped from Loblaws on Tuesday morning in store.  Crowds are low there at 8am so I am fairly comfortable shopping the smaller store.



Our Farm Boy has been excellent as well.  Lots of fresh food and there is usually nobody in there.  It a nice change from the big grocery stores.  You can't get paper products or personal products but it's great for the other stuff.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

I have seen that our Superstore has set up their garden center.  I think I'm going to spend of my points to buy some flowers for a couple of pots.  I am going to need something pretty to look at and take care of since we probably won't be doing much this summer.   Or even travelling anywhere that has warm temps or palm trees   

Our family was really really REALLY looking forward to this summer.  We were gifted my late mother inlaws's boat last fall.  Dad didn't want it as his new wife doesn't like fishing.  So Dad gifted the boat to us.  That was Mom's most loved thing she had.  She was always DH co-captain.  So we were soooo looking forward to pulling the boat to different lakes in the area to go fishing, but as of yet, there is ZERO talk of opening up the provincial parks any time soon.  We can social distance on a huge lake in a boat with just our little family enjoying the small amount of wonderful weather that we actually get.  But yet...it's safe to wait in lines to get into stores    where stores don't enforce social distancing or even the numbers of customers in the stores.  I just shake my head.  I just wanna use my boat...and go fishing.  Alright...rant over.


----------



## marchingstar

Pumpkin1172 said:


> I have seen that our Superstore has set up their garden center.  I think I'm going to spend of my points to buy some flowers for a couple of pots.  I am going to need something pretty to look at and take care of since we probably won't be doing much this summer.   Or even travelling anywhere that has warm temps or palm trees
> 
> Our family was really really REALLY looking forward to this summer.  We were gifted my late mother inlaws's boat last fall.  Dad didn't want it as his new wife doesn't like fishing.  So Dad gifted the boat to us.  That was Mom's most loved thing she had.  She was always DH co-captain.  So we were soooo looking forward to pulling the boat to different lakes in the area to go fishing, but as of yet, there is ZERO talk of opening up the provincial parks any time soon.  We can social distance on a huge lake in a boat with just our little family enjoying the small amount of wonderful weather that we actually get.  But yet...it's safe to wait in lines to get into stores    where stores don't enforce social distancing or even the numbers of customers in the stores.  I just shake my head.  I just wanna use my boat...and go fishing.  Alright...rant over.



I plan on some gardening this year too for similar reasons. And I empathize with your feelings. Our usual summer plans are upside down too. I have some days where it feels tough but manageable, and others where I feel really sad.


----------



## tlcdoula

Pumpkin1172 said:


> I have seen that our Superstore has set up their garden center.  I think I'm going to spend of my points to buy some flowers for a couple of pots.  I am going to need something pretty to look at and take care of since we probably won't be doing much this summer.   Or even travelling anywhere that has warm temps or palm trees



I did the same thing, we got a bunch of hanging baskets.  I found some really pretty purple ones at superstore and their prices were good as well.  Great way to spend your points and cheer yourself up.   I have found that the past week or so it has finally started getting to me.  I am fortunate to be working during this time but travel is what we look forward to each year and I have a bad feeling both my disney trips will be cancelled


----------



## FigmentSpark

I thought I'd try one of the St. Hubert's Tortierre for dinner tonight.  Never had it, so I hope it's good.  Now to figure out what goes well with Tortierre, besides Xmas eve.


----------



## isabellea

FigmentSpark said:


> I thought I'd try one of the St. Hubert's Tortierre for dinner tonight.  Never had it, so I hope it's good.  Now to figure out what goes well with Tortierre, besides Xmas eve.



I'm not a fan of tourtierre but I would serve it with a salad and ketchup, lots of ketchup!


----------



## FigmentSpark

isabellea said:


> I'm not a fan of tourtierre but I would serve it with a salad and ketchup, lots of ketchup!


I was thinking salad.  I will remember to put the ketchup on the table, too. lol.


----------



## FigmentSpark

So, that was tasty.  The pie shell was crispy and the filling was mostly meat.  There weren't any big chunks of onion and there was a subtle spicy flavouring that I'm guessing was clove or maybe sage or thyme (or all 3).  Anyway, that's a keeper in the repertoire.  Even my picky younger DS liked it.

Also, DH said his parents (his father hails from Val D'Or) used to serve it with a tomato relish of some kind.  So the ketchup was a suitable substitute for our anglo palettes, lol.

Anyway, the St. Hubert brand was in our Fortino's.  I expect some of the other Loblaws stores might also carry it.


----------



## hdrolfe

I've seen that in stores here but kiddo is not a pie fan, the sweet or savory varieties so I never get it, seems like it would be a lot for one person and I'd still have to cook for him! Perhaps his tastes will change someday...


----------



## FigmentSpark

hdrolfe said:


> I've seen that in stores here but kiddo is not a pie fan, the sweet or savory varieties so I never get it, seems like it would be a lot for one person and I'd still have to cook for him! Perhaps his tastes will change someday...


My DS wouldn't touch a sweet pie if you paid him, but this, he ate.  I don't know what was different.  I made him taste the filling before dishing it out, thinking he could have leftovers of something else, if he wanted.  Maybe your DS would just pick out the filling?  They are small, but it's 320 cals for 1/8 a pie.  Who cuts a pie into eighths?


----------



## isabellea

FigmentSpark said:


> So, that was tasty.  The pie shell was crispy and the filling was mostly meat.  There weren't any big chunks of onion and there was a subtle spicy flavouring that I'm guessing was clove or maybe sage or thyme (or all 3).  Anyway, that's a keeper in the repertoire.  Even my picky younger DS liked it.
> 
> Also, DH said his parents (his father hails from Val D'Or) used to serve it with a tomato relish of some kind.  So the ketchup was a suitable substitute for our anglo palettes, lol.
> 
> Anyway, the St. Hubert brand was in our Fortino's.  I expect some of the other Loblaws stores might also carry it.



We call the tomato relish 'ketchup maison' or homemade ketchup. 

https://www.ricardocuisine.com/en/recipes/4398-homemade-chunky-ketchup-the-best


----------



## FigmentSpark

isabellea said:


> We call the tomato relish 'ketchup maison' or homemade ketchup.
> 
> https://www.ricardocuisine.com/en/recipes/4398-homemade-chunky-ketchup-the-best


Nice.


----------



## bababear_50

Early view of Shoppers flyer (bit blurry).

https://flyers.smartcanucks.ca/canada/shoppers-drug-mart-on-flyer-may-2-to-81/all


Hugs Mel


----------



## mort1331

Its wed save your offers


----------



## wdwgirl1

Question- can I use point to purchase something and still earn points on that item.  Eg- patio pillows are get 5000 points for every $15 spent. If I use points to buy them will I still get the 5000 points?


----------



## tinkerone

wdwgirl1 said:


> Question- can I use point to purchase something and still earn points on that item.  Eg- patio pillows are get 5000 points for every $15 spent. If I use points to buy them will I still get the 5000 points?


As far as I know, the only time you don’t get bonus when paying with points is with the 20 times events.  With that offer you would still get the 5000 points but not the points for the 20 times.  Hope that is clear and if I am wrong hopefully someone else will pop in.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

If you are using points and earning points at the same time, it is allowed at the Superstore/Loblaws stores, not Shoppers Drug Mart, I believe.


----------



## marchingstar

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> If you are using points and earning points at the same time, it is allowed at the Superstore/Loblaws stores, not Shoppers Drug Mart, I believe.



It’s allowed at shoppers, but there are exceptions. 

it’s like @tinkerone says: offers on specific products will work, general threshold ones won’t. 

so spend 5$ on paper towel/earn 1000 points will work. spend 50$ and get 20x the points won’t. 

i would guess the patio cushion offer should work just fine.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Just back from Shoppers. Spend $79.72 pre-tax and earned 23,400 points on a 20x/$75 offer.
Had to pay full price on a couple of items Peanut Butter $7.99 ouch!), but whatever. I need to keep this points train rolling, just in case Florida travel resumes!


----------



## mort1331

Since im nownshopping every other week the bill is higher than normal..but thats ok. My shop today  was 230. So they always give you something with that spend. This week it eas supposed to be a sunscreen package...but they were all out. Guess what they substituted it for...Toliet Paper...ugg didnt need any. Oh well its free who would have thought a month ago they would be giving away TP


----------



## scrappinginontario

mort1331 said:


> Since im nownshopping every other week the bill is higher than normal..but thats ok. My shop today  was 230. So they always give you something with that spend. This week it eas supposed to be a sunscreen package...but they were all out. Guess what they substituted it for...Toliet Paper...ugg didnt need any. Oh well its free who would have thought a month ago they would be giving away TP


 i think they over ordered TP as the same thing happened to me last week.  We’d already stocked up pre-quarantine so we’re now set for months and months!!  The first week I received a $25 grocery gift card.  Now that is useful!!


----------



## FigmentSpark

Well, the available dates for pickup are getting much better.  It's 5-6 days, now, which is great.

Question:  I placed an order, but my card has now been cancelled due to fraud.  Obviously, the final tally isn't sent until the day of pick up.  So how do I give them a new payment method on an order already in progress?  Do I just phone the store or can I pay at the pick up?


----------



## scrappinginontario

Normally when I pick up, when I call into the store from my car they ask if they can use the card on file or if I want to use a different card.


----------



## tinkerone

mort1331 said:


> Since im nownshopping every other week the bill is higher than normal..but thats ok. My shop today  was 230. So they always give you something with that spend. This week it eas supposed to be a sunscreen package...but they were all out. Guess what they substituted it for...Toliet Paper...ugg didnt need any. Oh well its free who would have thought a month ago they would be giving away TP





scrappinginontario said:


> i think they over ordered TP as the same thing happened to me last week.  We’d already stocked up pre-quarantine so we’re now set for months and months!!  The first week I received a $25 grocery gift card.  Now that is useful!!


I think I missed something, who is giving out freebies and is it a spend offer?  Is it every week or just occasionally?  Maybe I already have read about this but it doesn't sound familier and I hate to lose out on a good bargain, lol.


----------



## dancin Disney style

tinkerone said:


> I think I missed something, who is giving out freebies and is it a spend offer?  Is it every week or just occasionally?  Maybe I already have read about this but it doesn't sound familier and I hate to lose out on a good bargain, lol.


Almost every week Superstore has a promo item for spending a minimum of $225.  It's usually a boxed item.....cereal/snack bars or Colgate kits. Sometimes it might be a turkey or a garden basket.  The value is around $20-25.  I wouldn't say it's a good deal exactly.  Most of the time it's nothing that I want/need and when I do end up getting one it's always stuff I'm not interested in....like the time it was a snack box of 3 large boxes of junk sugar cereal and snacks.


----------



## dancin Disney style

Just to add...this week it's a sunscreen box and it's worth over $30.  Of course I would have like to have that but I probably won't be shopping again until Thursday and not likely to make the $225.


----------



## marchingstar

dancin Disney style said:


> Almost every week Superstore has a promo item for spending a minimum of $225.  It's usually a boxed item.....cereal/snack bars or Colgate kits. Sometimes it might be a turkey or a garden basket.  The value is around $20-25.  I wouldn't say it's a good deal exactly.  Most of the time it's nothing that I want/need and when I do end up getting one it's always stuff I'm not interested in....like the time it was a snack box of 3 large boxes of junk sugar cereal and snacks.



I’m going to start checking what these deals are when I’m deciding where to shop, I think. They might not be a great deal, but it’s not like we’re raking in the air miles or discounts anywhere else!


----------



## Debbie

marchingstar said:


> I’m going to start checking what these deals are when I’m deciding where to shop, I think. They might not be a great deal, but it’s not like we’re raking in the air miles or discounts anywhere else!


Agree! I tend to forget that, while either of the SuperStores in London are a long distance for me, St. Thomas has one that I have enjoyed shopping. I just never think about St. Thomas as a go-to, even though it is closer.


----------



## dancin Disney style

marchingstar said:


> I’m going to start checking what these deals are when I’m deciding where to shop, I think. They might not be a great deal, but it’s not like we’re raking in the air miles or discounts anywhere else!


It's always on the front page of the flyer.  If it's not there...they are not offering it that week.  Also, it's while supplies last....those that got a replacement offer lucked out.   And...if you are a little short for the $225 ask the cashier if you can add in a gift card (or whatever) to make it up and most of the time they will allow it.  Occasionally you get that one cashier that has to follow the rules to the letter and wont allow.


----------



## tinkerone

dancin Disney style said:


> Almost every week Superstore has a promo item for spending a minimum of $225.  It's usually a boxed item.....cereal/snack bars or Colgate kits. Sometimes it might be a turkey or a garden basket.  The value is around $20-25.  I wouldn't say it's a good deal exactly.  Most of the time it's nothing that I want/need and when I do end up getting one it's always stuff I'm not interested in....like the time it was a snack box of 3 large boxes of junk sugar cereal and snacks.


Thanks for the reply.  We don’t have a Superstore so I have never seen this before.  $225 is a little more than I would spend in one place anyways.


----------



## Mickey&JoshNut

For those that are doing online PC Express orders, are you getting what you ordered?  and how do you handle substitutions?  My store is a Fortinos and I got an order today and sadly 2 of my main components for my meal planning were not available and when I got my email advising they were unavailable, I called the store and was told that I did not select substitutions.  For example, I wanted a package of pork chops so I did not select a substitution because what I wanted to make called for pork chops - I guess I could have asked to substitute for boneless chops or a roast I could have cut up myself but I didn't and was unable now to request this.   Also, I found it hard to believe that the store had no 12 packs of PC soft drinks - I wanted cola but advised I would take rootbeer or Spritz-Up and I got nothing.


----------



## scrappinginontario

I don’t normally qualify for the $225 spend offers either but shopping only once every 2 weeks plus picking up some groceries for my parents has qualified us the last 3 shops.  Sadly only once out of 3 shops did they have the offer left by early Sat morning so these days they do seem to be running out early, especially at my store. 

Next order pickup is next Sat AM.  Hoping it’s some sort of flower or hanging basket offer for Mother’s Day!!


----------



## dancin Disney style

Mickey&JoshNut said:


> For those that are doing online PC Express orders, are you getting what you ordered?  and how do you handle substitutions?  My store is a Fortinos and I got an order today and sadly 2 of my main components for my meal planning were not available and when I got my email advising they were unavailable, I called the store and was told that I did not select substitutions.  For example, I wanted a package of pork chops so I did not select a substitution because what I wanted to make called for pork chops - I guess I could have asked to substitute for boneless chops or a roast I could have cut up myself but I didn't and was unable now to request this.   Also, I found it hard to believe that the store had no 12 packs of PC soft drinks - I wanted cola but advised I would take rootbeer or Spritz-Up and I got nothing.


Even if you select substitutions it’s unlikely they would give you a roast instead of chops. They will only sub similar items but usually for the same item just a larger size or different brand.   How it works is that you get what they have available on the shelf at the time the picker has the order.  If the shelf is bare it’s left out.  It is entirely possible that even a few minutes after your order is picked the shelf is restocked.  So you could have the order loaded in your car and then walk in the store and find what was deleted from your order.  I find it odd that there was no pop at all...however if you selected no substitute that’s probably why you didn’t get any. The entire order was no substitutes regardless of your comments on the pop. 

Please keep in mind that they are severely under staffed right now and are doing 3-4 times the amount of work with a smaller workforce than they had before.


----------



## kitntrip

I wish my limit here was $225 for the free gift at Superstore. Here in Edmonton, it's $250, which may not sound like a huge difference but it's a struggle to get to that amount.


----------



## Mickey&JoshNut

dancin Disney style said:


> Even if you select substitutions it’s unlikely they would give you a roast instead of chops. They will only sub similar items but usually for the same item just a larger size or different brand.   How it works is that you get what they have available on the shelf at the time the picker has the order.  If the shelf is bare it’s left out.  It is entirely possible that even a few minutes after your order is picked the shelf is restocked.  So you could have the order loaded in your car and then walk in the store and find what was deleted from your order.  I find it odd that there was no pop at all...however if you selected no substitute that’s probably why you didn’t get any. The entire order was no substitutes regardless of your comments on the pop.
> 
> Please keep in mind that they are severely under staffed right now and are doing 3-4 times the amount of work with a smaller workforce than they had before.



Thanks for the information...the only items I selected no substitution was the meat but wondered if I should specify alternative selections such as for my pork chops stating that I would accept substitutions such as boneless chops or a roast...with respect to the PC Cola, I did check substitutions and said will accept Root beer or Spritz Up, but no diet however I was advised that there were no substitutions available.  

I do realize that a lot of the stores are understaffed and I appreciate everything they are doing but with being new to the online ordering I was wondering what people's track records were about getting the items they requested.  

I am thinking for my next order I am going to pick a week day and later in the day, just to see if that makes a difference.


----------



## FigmentSpark

I ended up with a few things I needed missing from my order.  Yes, I had the warning email, so I got the delivery, checked it out and then walked into the store for the remaining items.  One or two were really missing, and one was on a bottom shelf at the back, so easy to miss, but otherwise, I was able to get what I needed that way.  I know it defeats the purpose, but I think of it as that was less time I spent in the store because someone else picked up the majority of my items.  I just had to spend maybe 10 minutes filling in the rest.


----------



## bababear_50

Newbie question
I've finally hit over 50,000 points
so that would be $50.00 off a purchase at Loblaws or Shoppers ,,any other stores or gasoline purchase?
Is there ever a time when they have special items in store that you can redeem points for?
What are some of those items and when does this happen.?
Thanks
Hugs
Mel


----------



## marchingstar

I tried grocery pickups a few times and it’s just not for me either. I ran into problems with availability too. I was shopping with Save On, and I think they really are doing their very best, but some of my groceries are non-negotiable essentials, so if they aren’t in my order I have to go in/go to another store anywayi’lls. 

Pickup 1: there was some kind of miscommunication between the staff. Someone lost paperwork somewhere along the line, no one knew if the payment was processed, and I spent more than 30 minutes inside while they figured things out. It would have taken the same amount of time to just get the groceries myself. 

Pickup 2: there were a few items missing from my order, including milk. Milk is an essential for us. We could live with a different % or cartons instead of jugs. And it seemed very surprising to me that they were out. Anyways, I still had to run into the store where I found a fully stocked milk cooler. 

All in all, I find it so much easier to just do the shopping myself, and to make decisions about substitutions while I’m going. It’s a great idea, it just doesn’t save me any time or limit contact.


----------



## marchingstar

bababear_50 said:


> Newbie question
> I've finally hit over 50,000 points
> so that would be $50.00 off a purchase at Loblaws or Shoppers ,,any other stores or gasoline purchase?
> Is there ever a time when they have special items in store that you can redeem points for?
> What are some of those items and when does this happen.?
> Thanks
> Hugs
> Mel



yay for you! 

I don’t know if you can redeem points for gas. 

I’ve never seen an offer for special items specifically. 

The best return for me is to wait for bonus events at shoppers. They happen once every 4-6 weeks, roughly, and I think there was one 2 weeks ago? Anyways, during the events your 50,000 points would be redeemable for 65$ off instead of the usual 50$.


----------



## dancin Disney style

Mickey&JoshNut said:


> Thanks for the information...the only items I selected no substitution was the meat but wondered if I should specify alternative selections such as for my pork chops stating that I would accept substitutions such as boneless chops or a roast...with respect to the PC Cola, I did check substitutions and said will accept Root beer or Spritz Up, but no diet however I was advised that there were no substitutions available.
> 
> I do realize that a lot of the stores are understaffed and I appreciate everything they are doing but with being new to the online ordering I was wondering what people's track records were about getting the items they requested.
> 
> I am thinking for my next order I am going to pick a week day and later in the day, just to see if that makes a difference.


I have used online ordering since the very first day it was launched. With DD being an employee we have had access long before the general public. Before the pandemic I would use it for the fill in items between my regular shopping. I truly hate having to trudge through the store after work only for a few items.  

As far as track record for getting items right now the stores are pretty much back on track with supply...there are a few exceptions.  However, You are totally at the mercy of the person doing your order.  Is that person diligent about the order, are they busy chatting while they fill your order, etc. Also, right now the orders can be pulled at any time after the cut off.  In some cases stores are going 24 hrs.  If your order is picked in the wee hours you most likely would be missing more items as they will be picking from empty shelves.  Once they have completed an order that’s it...they don’t go back to look a second time for missing items. I suppose the answer is that’s it’s hit or miss  and pretty much always has been.  There are a lot of factors that have nothing to do with current events.


----------



## Mickey&JoshNut

marchingstar said:


> I tried grocery pickups a few times and it’s just not for me either. I ran into problems with availability too. I was shopping with Save On, and I think they really are doing their very best, but some of my groceries are non-negotiable essentials, so if they aren’t in my order I have to go in/go to another store anywayi’lls.
> 
> Pickup 1: there was some kind of miscommunication between the staff. Someone lost paperwork somewhere along the line, no one knew if the payment was processed, and I spent more than 30 minutes inside while they figured things out. It would have taken the same amount of time to just get the groceries myself.
> 
> Pickup 2: there were a few items missing from my order, including milk. Milk is an essential for us. We could live with a different % or cartons instead of jugs. And it seemed very surprising to me that they were out. Anyways, I still had to run into the store where I found a fully stocked milk cooler.
> 
> All in all, I find it so much easier to just do the shopping myself, and to make decisions about substitutions while I’m going. It’s a great idea, it just doesn’t save me any time or limit contact.



Thanks, I was considering going during the special hour for my shopping as someone who is immunocompromised but it frightens me - besides picking up my groceries, the only place I have been in the past 7 weeks is the bank and that was only because I got a refund cheque from AMEX for our cancelled trips and it was too high an amount to use the ATM.  I think the online groceries is a great option and I think we will just stick to the basics of ground beef and chicken breasts because those are 2 items I am sure they will always have.    



dancin Disney style said:


> I have used online ordering since the very first day it was launched. With DD being an employee we have had access long before the general public. Before the pandemic I would use it for the fill in items between my regular shopping. I truly hate having to trudge through the store after work only for a few items.
> 
> As far as track record for getting items right now the stores are pretty much back on track with supply...there are a few exceptions.  However, You are totally at the mercy of the person doing your order.  Is that person diligent about the order, are they busy chatting while they fill your order, etc. Also, right now the orders can be pulled at any time after the cut off.  In some cases stores are going 24 hrs.  If your order is picked in the wee hours you most likely would be missing more items as they will be picking from empty shelves.  Once they have completed an order that’s it...they don’t go back to look a second time for missing items. I suppose the answer is that’s it’s hit or miss  and pretty much always has been.  There are a lot of factors that have nothing to do with current events.



Thanks for the information.  I did not realize that they only went through the store once.  I did say to my Mom I wonder if the person filling our order may have "forgot" the soft drink aisle and couldn't be bothered to go back so said there was nothing available.


----------



## dancin Disney style

Mickey&JoshNut said:


> I think we will just stick to the basics of ground beef and chicken breasts because those are 2 items I am sure they will always have.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the information.  I did not realize that they only went through the store once.  I did say to my Mom I wonder if the person filling our order may have "forgot" the soft drink aisle and couldn't be bothered to go back so said there was nothing available.


There really is nothing that you can assume they will always have. Last time I shopped they had not a single package of chicken breast. BTW, meat shortages are expected. First beef then pork and chicken.  The stories have made the news but since I have an inside connection I can confirm that’s it’s highly possible.  

It is possible that they just missed the pop and it was an honest mistake.


----------



## FigmentSpark

dancin Disney style said:


> There really is nothing that you can assume they will always have. Last time I shopped they had not a single package of chicken breast. BTW, meat shortages are expected. First beef then pork and chicken.  The stories have made the news but since I have an inside connection I can confirm that’s it’s highly possible.


So for how long does a person have to 'stock up' on meat supplies?  And when is this going to be coming our way?


----------



## dancin Disney style

FigmentSpark said:


> So for how long does a person have to 'stock up' on meat supplies?  And when is this going to be coming our way?


No one knows.  It appears to be a manpower issue...not a supply issue.  She told me that for beef it will be ground that the problem is anticipated.


----------



## tinkerone

dancin Disney style said:


> No one knows.  It appears to be a manpower issue...not a supply issue.  She told me that for beef it will be ground that the problem is anticipated.


I was at Costco on Saturday and they had a notice up that only one package of ground beef per person.  All other meats seemed to be okay.  So now it starts


----------



## FigmentSpark

I could grind my own beef, but probably not at the prices they sell.  I know Cargill is a huge ground beef provider.  I wonder if this is because of the outbreak in Alberta?  Also, why don't they just provide the workers with PPE?  Would that be enough to keep them safe?  They are an essential service, so anything that can keep the plants open should be explored.


----------



## hdrolfe

FigmentSpark said:


> I could grind my own beef, but probably not at the prices they sell.  I know Cargill is a huge ground beef provider.  I wonder if this is because of the outbreak in Alberta?  Also, why don't they just provide the workers with PPE?  Would that be enough to keep them safe?  They are an essential service, so anything that can keep the plants open should be explored.



There's an article on CBC today about how a lot of them are afraid to go back to work at all. I didn't have a chance to read it all (yet) but I am not sure how they can be set up to avoid more contact with one another inside the plant. I believe it's hitting the chicken processing as well as beef? Hopefully they will be able to figure it out, I am ok to eat less meat myself (I was vegan for about 6 years) but my son is a little carnivore.


----------



## FigmentSpark

hdrolfe said:


> There's an article on CBC today about how a lot of them are afraid to go back to work at all. I didn't have a chance to read it all (yet) but I am not sure how they can be set up to avoid more contact with one another inside the plant. I believe it's hitting the chicken processing as well as beef? Hopefully they will be able to figure it out, I am ok to eat less meat myself (I was vegan for about 6 years) but my son is a little carnivore.


Yeah, I'd be afraid, too.  That's why I suggested the PPE.  I don't know the answer.  If they find ways to automate the plants, that will be bad for those jobs.


----------



## Donald - my hero

FigmentSpark said:


> I could grind my own beef, but probably not at the prices they sell.  I know Cargill is a huge ground beef provider.  I wonder if this is because of the outbreak in Alberta?  Also, why don't they just provide the workers with PPE?  Would that be enough to keep them safe?  They are an essential service, so anything that can keep the plants open should be explored.


*many of the meat processing plants require literal shoulder to shoulder contact and no clean airflow currently so it's hard to provide them with appropriate PPE to keep them safe and still allow for proper movement? The 2 locations in Alberta account for about 70% of all the meat in the country and one of them over 900 of the 2000 workers have become ill and at least 3 deaths connected to that one plant.  We have 2 processing plants in guelph and we've also seen cases connected to them. Ours have started some measures to ensure the safety of the workers but they're still seeing an increase in concern among the staff meaning potential reduction in output.  A balancing act that I'm glad we're not a part of *


----------



## FigmentSpark

I knew they were shoulder to shoulder.  What I don't understand is why they have to be that close.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

The " outbreak " in Alberta is due to the extensive extra testing that they have now implemented.  If you feel any symptoms, they are sending people for testing.  So that is why you see our numbers here climbing.  It's painting a very clear picture of how many people are actually infected vs, how many they test just based on the sickest that come into the hospitals.  

The Cargill plant is huge!!!!   Most employees on the assembly lines are close together due to the quantity of product they push through in a day.   So by providing PPE and having them stand farther from one another, cuts down on the amount of product that is processed at the end of the day.  It will get better.  The one processing plant is back up and going, with more health measures for the employees.  Once those who were positive and can go back to work, hopefully they feel safe enough with the health measures they have started to implement.  It's a very fluid situation, with those changes happening fast now, as in the begining they didn't move fast enough...and look at what happened.  

This is a whole BIGGER mess when you think of it.  What about the farmers who can't get their animals to get processed?  They can't keep spending  the money to keep all that overhead, and then what about the new young being born now etc etc etc..it is a trickle down effect.  That's why it's soooooooooooooooooooo important to get our economy open again.  Restaurants partially opening again, so that farmers can sell at least a portion  of their products to them and the grocery stores etc etc etc etc.  It is a trickle down effect when you close up certain portions of the economy.  

This whole thing is such a huge mess for sooooooooooo many people, it is actually mind boggling when you look at it.


----------



## bankr63

FigmentSpark said:


> I could grind my own beef, but probably not at the prices they sell.  I know Cargill is a huge ground beef provider.  I wonder if this is because of the outbreak in Alberta?  Also, why don't they just provide the workers with PPE?  Would that be enough to keep them safe?  They are an essential service, so anything that can keep the plants open should be explored.


Grinding (or processing) your own is really what may happen.  One solution to the issue is to reduce the amount of human processing required at the plants, cutting down on the need for the cramped cutting areas.  With a large percentage of staff at Cargill still sick, they need to use human resources effectively to keep the essential supply going.  So that means more primal cuts and less of the heavily processed cuts.  I actually really enjoy processing my own meats anyway - it's fun to buy a full pork shoulder and cut it up into a bunch of roasts, trimming the fat to your desired level.  Or get a full beef tenderloin and cut your own beautiful steaks for about a quarter of what it costs to have them done for you.  Boneless/skinless chicken will get to be harder to find, so we'll spend a few minutes skinning and boning our own.  Personally I'm at loose ends anyway, so have plenty of time for it.


----------



## Donald - my hero

FigmentSpark said:


> I knew they were shoulder to shoulder.  What I don't understand is why they have to be that close.


*I speak to the 2 Guelph facilities because, of course, it's been a widely discussed topic in our area! Apparently they are working on improving the ability to have adequate distancing between workers, staggering breaks, regular temperature checks and barriers between work stations. One of the big problems that all of the Cargill facilities is transportation to get into work .. when you have such a large work place that employs hundreds if not thousands of employees, how do you get them there safely??? 
As mentioned above it is affecting the entire food chain, if the farmers can't send their livestock to get processed they will need to continue housing, feeding and caring for them while still attending to births which increase their herd. *


----------



## Pumpkin1172

I can see us going with some of other family members, and going to a local farmer and processing our own beef.  We have been already talked about it in our video chats with each other.  It will help out the farmers, and we won't have to take away from others who don't or can't do this on their own.    

Some days it pays to live in a little isolated city in northern Alberta...ask me that in the middle of winter when it's - 40  I will have a different answer


----------



## marchingstar

Pumpkin1172 said:


> I can see us going with some of other family members, and going to a local farmer and processing our own beef.  We have been already talked about it in our video chats with each other.  It will help out the farmers, and we won't have to take away from others who don't or can't do this on their own.
> 
> Some days it pays to live in a little isolated city in northern Alberta...ask me that in the middle of winter when it's - 40  I will have a different answer



We’ve always talked about splitting a side of beef with some family but never actually done it. Maybe this is the time. 

We’re also talking about a CSA with a local garden, so we’re supporting local with our veggies for the summer. We’d pick up at the independent bakery in our neighbourhood, where we can get stock up on breads too. 

And like you posted on another thread, our vacations are going to be driving distance too, for the foreseeable future. 

Our world is getting smaller, and we’re doing what we can to support local, even though it means way fewer points for rewards programs. I’d rather see local business survive than my rewards accounts grow.


----------



## hdrolfe

My understanding from what I did order 1/4 a cow, they still need to be processed somewhere. Farmers don't tend to do that themselves, even the grass fed ones like I purchased.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

hdrolfe said:


> My understanding from what I did order 1/4 a cow, they still need to be processed somewhere. Farmers don't tend to do that themselves, even the grass fed ones like I purchased.


Yes...and no.  They will take it to a local butcher, but I want to cut, wrap and grind what I want...not how the butcher wants to do it.  I don't want the butcher to do any of that.  
The hubby is a hunter, and we were raised on wild meat( born and raised in Saskatchewan ) so that is nothing new for us, and we can do it the way I want.


----------



## tinkerone

It's Wednesday, y'all know what that means.  Save those offers for next week!  

My but these weeks are flying by now, days are running into each other.   I had a friend post on FB this morning that it was Tuesday.  I had to check the calendar to see if she was right.  I really need a Monday to Friday routine so I can keep days straight.  Hope everyone is well.


----------



## dancin Disney style

FigmentSpark said:


> I knew they were shoulder to shoulder.  What I don't understand is why they have to be that close.


It's due to the speed of the line.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

tinkerone said:


> My but these weeks are flying by now, days are running into each other.   I had a friend post on FB this morning that it was Tuesday.  I had to check the calendar to see if she was right.  I really need a Monday to Friday routine so I can keep days straight.  Hope everyone is well.



I only know which day of the week it is because of my shows each night LOL

Two hours of Survivor tonight! Woohoo!


----------



## tinkerone

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> *Two hours of Survivor tonight! Woohoo!*


I can not wait!!!!  Highlight of my week.


----------



## mort1331

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> I only know which day of the week it is because of my shows each night LOL
> 
> Two hours of Survivor tonight! Woohoo!





tinkerone said:


> I can not wait!!!!  Highlight of my week.


Thank goodness for pvr..silly zoom meeting every wed night at 8


----------



## scrappinginontario

Question for those using PC Express.  Early on I was able to order both adult and children's Tylenol.  i went today to add a different medication to my order and it seems that all medications have been removed from PC Express.  Is anyone else finding this?

Disappointing as I'm trying desperately to stay out of stores and so far have succeeded.  Thankfully what I wanted to add I haven't run out  of, just wanted to keep stock on hand.


----------



## FigmentSpark

scrappinginontario said:


> Question for those using PC Express.  Early on I was able to order both adult and children's Tylenol.  i went today to add a different medication to my order and it seems that all medications have been removed from PC Express.  Is anyone else finding this?
> 
> Disappointing as I'm trying desperately to stay out of stores and so far have succeeded.  Thankfully what I wanted to add I haven't run out  of, just wanted to keep stock on hand.


I find that things are on line as they are available in the store.  So today there might not be any children's Tylenol, but if they get a shipment tomorrow, it'll be added back to the site.  Sometimes it's weirdly also about how you search for the item.  I might not find Dole pear fruit cups by searching for "fruit cups", but if I search for "Dole", I find them.

Anyway, try again before your order closes, if you can.


----------



## Silvermist999

scrappinginontario said:


> Question for those using PC Express.  Early on I was able to order both adult and children's Tylenol.  i went today to add a different medication to my order and it seems that all medications have been removed from PC Express.  Is anyone else finding this?
> 
> Disappointing as I'm trying desperately to stay out of stores and so far have succeeded.  Thankfully what I wanted to add I haven't run out  of, just wanted to keep stock on hand.



This has happened to me often, I may be able to add something to my order, but then it becomes out of stock on my pickup day (based on store inventory). It is good that you haven’t run out yet, check again before your order closes and just keep adding it to your orders each time, hopefully it will be back in stock eventually,


----------



## scrappinginontario

FigmentSpark said:


> I find that things are on line as they are available in the store.  So today there might not be any children's Tylenol, but if they get a shipment tomorrow, it'll be added back to the site.  Sometimes it's weirdly also about how you search for the item.  I might not find Dole pear fruit cups by searching for "fruit cups", but if I search for "Dole", I find them.
> 
> Anyway, try again before your order closes, if you can.


I get that but right now if I search for any of the following it either says, 'We were unable to find any results for.....' or only lists natural brands, not the ones we would normally order.  I just tried (on both my app and computer)
- Tylenol
- Advil
- aspirin
- cough syrup
- allergy
- Claritin

and NONE of those were there!  I cannot believe for a second that there is no stock at all for any of these items.  I just keep seeing this:


or, something like this when I looked for 'allergy':


I'm just curious if this is just our store or if others are the same?  I cannot believe that our entire store is sold out of all of the above items at the same time.

what are others seeing?  I was looking to purchase Gravol but absolutely nothing is available and this is what started my whole search.

Update:  After posting this I opened Superstore on a different browser for a store on the complete opposite side of Toronto to me, approx 100km away.  Same results.  Absolutely zero medications available online.

If this is the case i'm disappointed as I'm trying hard not to go into stores but may be forced to in the future if they are no longer carrying medications via PC Express.


----------



## hdrolfe

I know you won't get PC points but you could order from Well.ca or possibly amazon if you really need to. Walmart may also have delivery for those items. Or a pick up or delivery order from Shoppers? I believe some of them are doing that? Shoppers is on instacart here any way.


----------



## tlcdoula

scrappinginontario said:


> I'm just curious if this is just our store or if others are the same?  I cannot believe that our entire store is sold out of all of the above items at the same time.
> 
> what are others seeing?  I was looking to purchase Gravol but absolutely nothing is available and this is what started my whole search.
> 
> Update:  After posting this I opened Superstore on a different browser for a store on the complete opposite side of Toronto to me, approx 100km away.  Same results.  Absolutely zero medications available online.
> 
> If this is the case i'm disappointed as I'm trying hard not to go into stores but may be forced to in the future if they are no longer carrying medications via PC Express.



I got the same thing and I am in BC so they must not be allowing meds to go out just natural ones.  Weird though..


----------



## isabellea

I would order medication from Well.ca if I didn't want to go to the store myself. 

Yesterday, I went to Pharmaprix (Shoppers) and was able to do a triple dip for our LaRoche-Posay night cream (both DH and I use the same). 4K per bottle (flyer offer) x2, 14K from personal offer and 44K from 20x offer (I also bought other stuff)! The cashier couldn't believe how many points I got. I will take the 50% return since right now my point collecting is at a minimum.


----------



## scrappinginontario

hdrolfe said:


> I know you won't get PC points but you could order from Well.ca or possibly amazon if you really need to. Walmart may also have delivery for those items. Or a pick up or delivery order from Shoppers? I believe some of them are doing that? Shoppers is on instacart here any way.





isabellea said:


> I would order medication from Well.ca if I didn't want to go to the store myself.



Thank you for your suggestions.  I was more so wanting to give others a heads up as this is a big change to PC Express.  I don't tend to purchase a lot of medication and we are well stocked, I was just surprised that this big of a change was not communicated to those who order online.


----------



## FigmentSpark

You’re right... my store is Fortinos in Ontario...  nothing for Tylenol, nothing for Advil and herbal tea for Claritin for some reason.
interesting


----------



## Silvermist999

FigmentSpark said:


> You’re right... my store is Fortinos in Ontario...  nothing for Tylenol, nothing for Advil and herbal tea for Claritin for some reason.
> interesting



I’m in Ontario, Reactine is available to be added to my cart at RCSS,  no Claritin though.  So seems like an inventory issue to me, dependent on the location.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Got a threshold offer for Superstore: $75 / 7500 points. I haven't had that one in a long time.


----------



## dancin Disney style

There are a couple of possibilities on why you can't get Tylenol etc.
1.  due to the high volume of orders they are reducing the additional/non food items in order to reduce the time it takes to shop for each order.  This would assist in adding additional time slots. 
2. there are numerous OTC items that pharmacies have to keep a closer eye on....they may have decided that any non herbal items fall in that category


----------



## bababear_50

I know I take one pill a day Eltroxin (thyroid pill) and it has been cut down to 30 day supply from 90 day supply. Normally it wouldn't worry me except I do need it to stay alive. (Thyroid removed years ago).
My insurance company has extended the amount they will cover per prescriptions because of this.

I do buy Reactine 10mg but can get it prescribed also,,just have to cut the prescribed ones 20mg in half or I'll be asleep an hour after taking it. I take it for allergies and Rhinitis. I wouldn't want to be without it.

Hugs
mel


----------



## Pumpkin1172

scrappinginontario said:


> I get that but right now if I search for any of the following it either says, 'We were unable to find any results for.....' or only lists natural brands, not the ones we would normally order. I just tried (on both my app and computer)
> - Tylenol
> - Advil
> - aspirin
> - cough syrup
> - allergy
> - Claritin





dancin Disney style said:


> 2. there are numerous OTC items that pharmacies have to keep a closer eye on....they may have decided that any non herbal items fall in that category



Even though they are an OTC medication, they are still a scheduled drug.  They may be restricting people from " picking " them for someone else.  Anyone can purchase those drugs for personal use, but you are taking the responsibility by picking that package yourself.  You are aware of any drug interactions that would happen, as well as any potential allergic reactions.  
But I'm thinking they have placed restrictions on them not being able to be picked by someone else in case there is a mistake made of the wrong item or strength being picked.  It is still a scheduled drug.


----------



## tinkerone

Pumpkin1172 said:


> Even though they are an OTC medication, they are still a scheduled drug.  They may be restricting people from " picking " them for someone else.  Anyone can purchase those drugs for personal use, but you are taking the responsibility by picking that package yourself.  You are aware of any drug interactions that would happen, as well as any potential allergic reactions.
> But I'm thinking they have placed restrictions on them not being able to be picked by someone else in case there is a mistake made of the wrong item or strength being picked.  It is still a scheduled drug.


Your probably right.  I went to Costco and needed Tylenol for Arthritis.  I was picking up a prescription as well and asked the cashier if it was behind the counter or out front.  She said, oh let me get that for you.  I repeated what it was I needed and off she went, came back, rang in my purchases, bagged it and off I went.  Next morning I was back to make a return of Tylenol Extra Strength.  I then went and picked up my own bottle of what I needed.  I was actually surprised that Costco took the Tylenol back, I was prepared for an argument, but they just refunded with no questions.  
I can see that they would not want to be responsible for any issues.


----------



## scrappinginontario

Pumpkin1172 said:


> Even though they are an OTC medication, they are still a scheduled drug.  They may be restricting people from " picking " them for someone else.  Anyone can purchase those drugs for personal use, but you are taking the responsibility by picking that package yourself.  You are aware of any drug interactions that would happen, as well as any potential allergic reactions.
> But I'm thinking they have placed restrictions on them not being able to be picked by someone else in case there is a mistake made of the wrong item or strength being picked.  It is still a scheduled drug.


While I can see that, I've ordered medications via PC Express for years.  It's surprising now that they've suddenly changed things.

Possibly this just brought the potential problems to light.


----------



## isabellea

I know stocks are VERY low for some medications. I haven't seen any format of kids Tylenol at my pharmacy for weeks now. Some friends also had their asthma medication changed because the stock of their regular medication is considered dangerously low so pharmacist are asked to only give to those that cannot use another type. I'm sure when supplies will come back to normal levels, the products will re-appear online.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Just back from my SDM / SS runs.

SDM: 20x/$75 = Spent $80.53 pre-tax and earned 25,700
SS: 7500/$75, plus targeted offers = Spent $102.19 and earned 11,700

While paying at SS, I forgot my account was locked for "earning only" and of course it wouldn't work right away once I unlocked it. That would have been a nice $100 into the vacation fund (or whatever we are calling those now).

DO we know how long it is supposed to take for the unlocking of points to take?


----------



## marchingstar

I did a big superstore shop yesterday. I cant remember who was guessing the bonus gift would be flowers, but they were right! 

I have to say, I’ll be back for groceries again. There were some customers unconcerned with social distancing, like there are anywhere, but the store was overall clean and organized. And some really
good deals! I got hardly any points, but maybe my targeted offers will look better for future weeks.


----------



## scrappinginontario

I received a hanging basket with my order this morning too!  Yay, an early Mother’s Day treat!!


----------



## Donald - my hero

*I stumbled across an amazing product at Zehrs yesterday and hopefully it will trigger an offer that I will jump on repeatedly! ** I have a bunch of dietary restrictions and a limited diet so to find food i can eat is super exciting!! They carry products from a small local dairy, hubby loves their cream and I can eat their whipping cream so i made a quick stop yesterday (such a relative term now, if you wait under 30 minutes to get in a store it feels like a win  ) and because the one aisle was busy I took a detour thru the "healthy foods" and spied a box of pasta made from corn of all things. Wheat is out for me but corn is safe, so i snagged a box and might have even squealed a little bit 

It meant i was able to have mac & cheese tonight, this was the first real meal I've had since January, big stuff!!
*


----------



## dancin Disney style

Donald - my hero said:


> *I stumbled across an amazing product at Zehrs yesterday and hopefully it will trigger an offer that I will jump on repeatedly! ** I have a bunch of dietary restrictions and a limited diet so to find food i can eat is super exciting!! They carry products from a small local dairy, hubby loves their cream and I can eat their whipping cream so i made a quick stop yesterday (such a relative term now, if you wait under 30 minutes to get in a store it feels like a win  ) and because the one aisle was busy I took a detour thru the "healthy foods" and spied a box of pasta made from corn of all things. Wheat is out for me but corn is safe, so i snagged a box and might have even squealed a little bit
> 
> It meant i was able to have mac & cheese tonight, this was the first real meal I've had since January, big stuff!!
> View attachment 493957*


How did it taste?   
Could you post a pic of the package and the nutrition label please?  I'm wondering if this would be a better option for a diabetic diet than regular pasta.


----------



## Debbie

Donald - my hero said:


> *I stumbled across an amazing product at Zehrs yesterday and hopefully it will trigger an offer that I will jump on repeatedly! ** I have a bunch of dietary restrictions and a limited diet so to find food i can eat is super exciting!! They carry products from a small local dairy, hubby loves their cream and I can eat their whipping cream so i made a quick stop yesterday (such a relative term now, if you wait under 30 minutes to get in a store it feels like a win  ) and because the one aisle was busy I took a detour thru the "healthy foods" and spied a box of pasta made from corn of all things. Wheat is out for me but corn is safe, so i snagged a box and might have even squealed a little bit
> 
> It meant i was able to have mac & cheese tonight, this was the first real meal I've had since January, big stuff!!
> View attachment 493957*


Fingers crossed that it does trigger the deal for the future!


----------



## Donald - my hero

dancin Disney style said:


> How did it taste?
> Could you post a pic of the package and the nutrition label please?  I'm wondering if this would be a better option for a diabetic diet than regular pasta.


*I actually liked it. Hubby had to avoid regular pasta for several years because semolina flour is extremely hard to digest so we tried a lot of gluten free pastas that usually ended up in the trash,  just tasted terrible or would cook up like glue.  This has the same texture as regular pasta and could easily be passed off as such when warm. I think it might be gloppy when it cools off. They had several different types,  spaghetti,  fettuccine,  penne. I just really wanted mac and cheese so picked this one. *


----------



## dancin Disney style

Donald - my hero said:


> *I actually liked it. Hubby had to avoid regular pasta for several years because semolina flour is extremely hard to digest so we tried a lot of gluten free pastas that usually ended up in the trash,  just tasted terrible or would cook up like glue.  This has the same texture as regular pasta and could easily be passed off as such when warm. I think it might be gloppy when it cools off. They had several different types,  spaghetti,  fettuccine,  penne. I just really wanted mac and cheese so picked this one. View attachment 494058View attachment 494059View attachment 494060*


Thanks!   I’m happy to hear you enjoyed it.  It must be a relief every time you find something new like that.  

Why oh why is pasta so high in carbs??? That’s just as bad as regular pasta...probably worse.  I might see if the youngest wants to try it...she’s reducing gluten when possible.  I think lactose is more her issue but she’s on a low/no gluten kick.


----------



## scrappinginontario

For those in Ontario who normally price match, it's available for PC Express pickups again.  You need to apply after you've picked up your order and it's a bit of a hassle but might be worth your while.  Look under FAQ.

I tried doing it with my phone and was frustrated as i'd add a couple of orders then disappear.  Redid it on the computer and appears to have worked.  I should have about $10 coming back.  Hopefully it happens.


----------



## purple hippo

I have done a few PC Express pick ups which I am really liking.  I usually pick up on Thursday but a couple of weeks ago I got a Saturday pick up.  When I picked up on the Saturday I got a free BBQ pack with a bunch of condiments in it which was a lovely surprise!  After reading some received hanging baskets this past weekend I'm wondering is this free bonus only when you pick up on a Saturday or a weekend?  Is it listed somewhere on the site that I have missed that tells you what you need to buy in order to qualify for the "freebie" or is it an unadvertised bonus?


----------



## bankr63

purple hippo said:


> I have done a few PC Express pick ups which I am really liking.  I usually pick up on Thursday but a couple of weeks ago I got a Saturday pick up.  When I picked up on the Saturday I got a free BBQ pack with a bunch of condiments in it which was a lovely surprise!  After reading some received hanging baskets this past weekend I'm wondering is this free bonus only when you pick up on a Saturday or a weekend?  Is it listed somewhere on the site that I have missed that tells you what you need to buy in order to qualify for the "freebie" or is it an unadvertised bonus?


Totally random would be my guess.  We always do Sunday pickup (to take advantage of the Thursday flyers), and I have received a couple of unexpected freebies, and a few gift cards for screwed up orders.  We have twice now not received everything ordered.  And once they forgot to remove the substitutions I refused.  I also got an additional $10 code for answering the service survey online after the order (only one code, have answered 5 times, so again random).

My feeling is that some of the freebies are stock that may not be moving.  We have received a couple of Fresh Meal type boxes (all ingredients pre-cut measured and packaged) for free, but both times had same day best before.  Perhaps flowers were because they were overstocked for Mother's Day with not enough people buying in store.  Must be murder trying to decide what demand might be for some items in current situation.


----------



## dancin Disney style

purple hippo said:


> I have done a few PC Express pick ups which I am really liking.  I usually pick up on Thursday but a couple of weeks ago I got a Saturday pick up.  When I picked up on the Saturday I got a free BBQ pack with a bunch of condiments in it which was a lovely surprise!  After reading some received hanging baskets this past weekend I'm wondering is this free bonus only when you pick up on a Saturday or a weekend?  Is it listed somewhere on the site that I have missed that tells you what you need to buy in order to qualify for the "freebie" or is it an unadvertised bonus?


ALMOST every week there is a free item when you spend $225 or more.  It’s as supplies last.  The weekly flyer starts on Thursday so the further out from that day you pick up the higher the likelihood that they have run out. 
The promo is shown on the first page of the flyer.  If it’s not there, there isn’t one that week.


----------



## dancin Disney style

bankr63 said:


> My feeling is that some of the freebies are stock that may not be moving.  We have received a couple of Fresh Meal type boxes (all ingredients pre-cut measured and packaged) for free, but both times had same day best before.  Perhaps flowers were because they were overstocked for Mother's Day with not enough people buying in store.  Must be murder trying to decide what demand might be for some items in current situation.



It’s not stock....they are prepackaged promos that come from the suppliers. Each store will have a different amount allotted to them based on volume. The stores have the right to substitute for something else if they run out but they are not required to.

As to demand....it’s based on sales for the same time period the year before.  Currently they are stocking stores with only the automated ordering system.  The managers have the ability to manually adjust those orders but if they do they risk having the automated one cancelled and then receive nothing.


----------



## purple hippo

That's great to know!  I haven't looked at flyers really just been adding what we needed into the cart.  Who needs a shopping list when the app works great?!   I wondered if price matching also works and saw the answer above so that's good to know as well.  I'm really starting to like doing groceries once every two weeks and picking it up.  I can see me continuing this even if they do bring back the $3 charge.


----------



## scrappinginontario

Also to note, spend is $225 pre-tax.  My friend picked up Thurs but was short less and $2.00 pre-tax (would have been just fine if missing items had been available) and did not receive the free gift.  Lately I've been adding a $25 gift card to my order if it's under about $250, allowing for out of stock items and hoping even with those to bump it over the $225 mark.  So far it's always worked.

Here's a pic from this week's ad:


----------



## isabellea

purple hippo said:


> That's great to know!  I haven't looked at flyers really just been adding what we needed into the cart.  Who needs a shopping list when the app works great?!   I wondered if price matching also works and saw the answer above so that's good to know as well.  I'm really starting to like doing groceries once every two weeks and picking it up.  I can see me continuing this even if they do bring back the $3 charge.



I've ordered grocery and paid 4$ for it to be prepared many times from IGA in the past, especially when DH was away for work. I always liked how we spend less than when going to the store because there are less 'That looks good!' moments. Right now, we don't because getting a time slot is very difficult and I prefer to leave them to people that really need them but I see myself going back to nine ordering when things calm down.


----------



## scrappinginontario

I’m not sure if others are finding the same but our store has many time slots open now.  I forgot this week to secure my new time slot until 48 hours after they’d opened and sill secured my desired 10am Sat time slot.


----------



## FigmentSpark

Yeah, I've noticed that there are a lot more timeslots now.  I actually had to pass by some because it's too soon for my next order.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*wow. If I wanted to use the online shopping thingee I could have my choice of times for any store including tomorrow.  Wonder what happened to make it appear so easy now? They can't all have hired a ton of employees for this *


----------



## scrappinginontario

I believe less people are using it and I know our store has hired/moved a lot more people to PC Express.  I’ve picked up 4 orders and ask Ginny each order how things are going for them.  She’s the supervisor of this area and shared these things with me.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

It's Wednesday! Save your four offers!


----------



## dancin Disney style

Checked with my source on more time slots.
Reasons.....
Many new hires
Picking orders 24hrs
System expansion dropped back to an earlier level
Reduced demand

On the last item......I've noticed that shopping is now much more civilized.  People are more aware of social distance and in store procedures.  So perhaps a lot of people are now feeling more comfortable going to the store.  Alternately, perhaps people are just fed up with not getting the items they want or getting items that are about to expire and have just given up on online ordering.    I certainly hope that availability hangs around because there are a lot of people out there that have legitimate reasons to not go to the store and they have been left with no choice but to go.


----------



## tinkerone

Wednesday, save those offers!!

Also, on the PC Express, I have a friend who lives on Vancouver Island and she was hired by email to work, didn't even have to do an interview.  They sent her an email stating what she was to wear, what her hours would be, what she was going to be paid (regular salary plus $2 per hour).  This is for Superstore I think.  She starts Saturday.  She told me they were hiring lots of people and weren't being picky at the moment.  Hopefully that doesn't backfire and mean a ton of mistaken picks.


----------



## dancin Disney style

tinkerone said:


> Wednesday, save those offers!!
> 
> Also, on the PC Express, I have a friend who lives on Vancouver Island and she was hired by email to work, didn't even have to do an interview.  They sent her an email stating what she was to wear, what her hours would be, what she was going to be paid (regular salary plus $2 per hour).  This is for Superstore I think.  She starts Saturday.  She told me they were hiring lots of people and weren't being picky at the moment.  Hopefully that doesn't backfire and mean a ton of mistaken picks.


There has always been an online process for hiring.  There is a questionnaire and if a person scores appropriately  they move on to the next phase which is a phone interview or an in person interview.  Whether it be phone or in person is up to the HR person.  The next phase in a group interview that is also a pre-orientation.   

Your friend should have had a phone call.  I'm not surprised that she was told what to wear and when to report for work.  Orientations can't happen right now.  So I guess it's going to be trial by fire.  It doesn't sound like they are terribly concerned about temp staff right now....most will only be temp.   Also, everyone signs a contract and the store has an easy out that they are very quick to exercise.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

It's also the season finale of Survivor tonight! Three hours!


----------



## Pumpkin1172

It's wednesday...It's time to save those offers!!!!!!


Edited....Opps...I see that @tinkerone  already posted that


----------



## dancin Disney style

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> It's also the season finale of Survivor tonight! Three hours!


Who won?  I fell asleep around 10:15.
BTW, I know someone who works on the show.  Has been with them since day 1.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

deleted


----------



## scrappinginontario

PLEASE* do not* share information here about who won Survivor!!  Please start a different thread as some of us have not watched it yet!


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

@scrappinginontario I deleted my post.


----------



## scrappinginontario

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> @scrappinginontario I deleted my post.


Thank you!!!


----------



## Donald - my hero

*back to having only 11 offers this week and when I ignore the 2 related to points from shoppers and the one offer I saved not one single item is something I've ever bought  I went to shoppers yesterday to get a couple of scripts and chose to wait until today for the few items I wanted to get from zehrs so I could use my offers since they've been fairly decent lately.  Urgh,  now I still need to go to the store, get no points and it's going to rain most of today and tomorrow. end of my whiny rant*


----------



## scrappinginontario

It really is hard to understand how they do their 'targeted' offers.  Like you @Donald - my hero, some weeks are great and others not so much.  This week I have 21 offers, 16 of which are items I buy on a regular basis.    This would be great except my online order pickup isn't for another 10 days so that majority of these will expire except for the 4 I choose to save once I've finalized my online order. 

Oh well, thankful for the points I do receive and it's fun watching my points go up and up as I'm not able to spend them right now.  Thankful to have been shown by someone here how to lock my points so that hopefully they don't disappear!


----------



## tinkerone

I have 18 offers.  Except for a few they are all things I have bought in the past and will purchase in the future.  Maybe it's the more you shop there the more the algorithm matches your needs?  I don't know but most weeks I get good offers and plenty of them.   Note I said most weeks, there have been exceptions to that rule.  
Also they do throw a few extras in the mix mid week some times so keep your eye open for those.  Check in again every once in a while.


----------



## isabellea

What has been mind-boggling for us is that for the second time this month, they gave us a threshold offer at a store chain I don't shop at, Maxi. We always do our grocery shopping at Provigo because they have much better produce and organic sections (DH is almost vegan and prefers to pay more for better quality and variety). First time was 30K/300$ and we didn't use it. We did spend over 300$ on grocery that week, but at Provigo so didn't received the points. Then this week we get 35K/350$ again at Maxi. No thank you. We often spend more than 300$ but never over 350$ per week in grocery! Even less at Maxi!


----------



## Donald - my hero

tinkerone said:


> I have 18 offers.  Except for a few they are all things I have bought in the past and will purchase in the future.  Maybe it's the more you shop there the more the algorithm matches your needs?  I don't know but most weeks I get good offers and plenty of them.   Note I said most weeks, there have been exceptions to that rule.
> Also they do throw a few extras in the mix mid week some times so keep your eye open for those.  Check in again every once in a while.


*I've been in at least once a week since this new world started up -  zehrs for hubby's cream and they carry my blueberries, no frills for my tuna,  shoppers for my scripts (and now that Rexall doesn't give airmiles anymore,  I'm gradually getting those types of things as well). I've been getting offers for frozen fruit, blueberries,  popcorn (corn is a new safe food addition and the pc kernels are 100% Canadian!!), Nature Clean products (100% Canadian,  natural cleaning products I love), and when Idon't buy them I save them until I need them.  The offers just stopped showing up and have been replaced with stuff like makeup (never worn any in my entire life), cough drops,  rubbermaid containers,  squash and the constant offer for pretzels ??!!??
it's frustrating,  first world problem for sure but annoying. *


----------



## FigmentSpark

scrappinginontario said:


> It really is hard to understand how they do their 'targeted' offers.  Like you @Donald - my hero, some weeks are great and others not so much.  This week I have 21 offers, 16 of which are items I buy on a regular basis.    This would be great except my online order pickup isn't for another 10 days so that majority of these will expire except for the 4 I choose to save once I've finalized my online order.
> 
> Oh well, thankful for the points I do receive and it's fun watching my points go up and up as I'm not able to spend them right now.  Thankful to have been shown by someone here how to lock my points so that hopefully they don't disappear!


That's the same with me!  The last 3 weeks have been things that I don't use and of the ones I use, they were out of them.  This week, when I don't have a pick up until next Thurs, almost every offer is something I buy regularly!  Oh well.


----------



## tinkerone

Donald - my hero said:


> *I've been in at least once a week since this new world started up -  zehrs for hubby's cream and they carry my blueberries, no frills for my tuna,  shoppers for my scripts (and now that Rexall doesn't give airmiles anymore,  I'm gradually getting those types of things as well). I've been getting offers for frozen fruit, blueberries,  popcorn (corn is a new safe food addition and the pc kernels are 100% Canadian!!), Nature Clean products (100% Canadian,  natural cleaning products I love), and when Idon't buy them I save them until I need them.  The offers just stopped showing up and have been replaced with stuff like makeup (never worn any in my entire life), cough drops,  rubbermaid containers,  squash and the constant offer for pretzels ??!!??
> it's frustrating,  first world problem for sure but annoying. *


I'm the same with the makeup, drove me insane every time I got one of those offers.  This week I did get one for buying makeup online.  There is a box you can tick on most offers  that says 'don't show again' which I always hit for make up so not sure why they would think this would change my mind.  
Hope they get better for you.  I love PC blue menu items.  The program is great when it works but if the offers aren't what you need then it's almost a waste.
Fingers crossed you offers grow in the right direction.


----------



## bankr63

scrappinginontario said:


> It really is hard to understand how they do their 'targeted' offers.  Like you @Donald - my hero, some weeks are great and others not so much.  This week I have 21 offers, 16 of which are items I buy on a regular basis.    This would be great except my online order pickup isn't for another 10 days so that majority of these will expire except for the 4 I choose to save once I've finalized my online order.
> 
> Oh well, thankful for the points I do receive and it's fun watching my points go up and up as I'm not able to spend them right now.  Thankful to have been shown by someone here how to lock my points so that hopefully they don't disappear!


There is a strategy to get around this.
You do need two different PC logins; not too hard to do, DW and I each have separate ones.  We leapfrog each other's orders, so I have a pickup every other Sunday and DW has a pickup every other Sunday.  We do Sunday so that allows us the day on Thursday to review the offers and the flyer for the week before the order window closes (could also do Mon, Tue, Wed pickups).  
This way we have a weekly grocery pickup and can take advantage of all offers from the app and the flyer.
Our PC Points are tied together, and our PC Mastercard is a joint account, so we only accumulate points in one place.


----------



## scrappinginontario

bankr63 said:


> There is a strategy to get around this.
> You do need two different PC logins; not too hard to do, DW and I each have separate ones.  We leapfrog each other's orders, so I have a pickup every other Sunday and DW has a pickup every other Sunday.  We do Sunday so that allows us the day on Thursday to review the offers and the flyer for the week before the order window closes (could also do Mon, Tue, Wed pickups).
> This way we have a weekly grocery pickup and can take advantage of all offers from the app and the flyer.
> Our PC Points are tied together, and our PC Mastercard is a joint account, so we only accumulate points in one place.


Thanks!  It's a great idea although I'm finding shopping every two weeks to be good for us so for now I'm going to keep to every-other Saturday but I appreciate your suggestion!


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Another 20x/$75 spend at Shoppers this weekend. I was hoping for $50.  Thankfully, I need to buy my Clinique face toner so there's $22 of it...


----------



## Mickey&JoshNut

Just checked my offers for this week...of the 18 offers, 14 are for products I got in my last online order, that I picked up on Tuesday.


----------



## FigmentSpark

Anyone else having trouble getting into the livecart site after the most recent Windows update?  Of course, I can still use the one of my phone/pad, but I like using the cart on the computer, too.  You know, just add things as I think of them, rather than have to pull up an app.  (yes, I meant I keep the tab open all the time   )


----------



## Mickey&JoshNut

FigmentSpark said:


> Anyone else having trouble getting into the livecart site after the most recent Windows update?  Of course, I can still use the one of my phone/pad, but I like using the cart on the computer, too.  You know, just add things as I think of them, rather than have to pull up an app.  (yes, I meant I keep the tab open all the time   )



I just checked and I was able to into the site on my computer.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*that moment when you finally accept that you not only left the coffee beans your hubby will run out of in 2 days and the receipt to prove you actually bought it but an entire bag of groceries at the store (or in the cart because it had started pouring rain when you left) 
we had accepted the loss of the coffee and decided we'd take a drive tomorrow to the closest Second Cup that's still open and get the beans hubby loves and misses terribly - about 50 km but it's supposed to be sunny - but the stuff that the dietitian told me to buy and was extremely $$$$ I'm going to need to go back and beg for *


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

@Donald - my hero I did that once. Left my cases of pop under the cart IN the cart thingy, in the pouring rain too! lol

I went back up and of course they were gone. I went in and the customer service rep went to the pop shelf and walked me out with them to my car.


----------



## Donald - my hero

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> @Donald - my hero I did that once. Left my cases of pop under the cart IN the cart thingy, in the pouring rain too! lol
> 
> I went back up and of course they were gone. I went in and the customer service rep went to the pop shelf and walked me out with them to my car.


*I'm worried that without the receipt as proof that I spent the money I won't be able to get the stuff I did in fact pay for *


----------



## juniorbugman

Donald - my hero said:


> *I'm worried that without the receipt as proof that I spent the money I won't be able to get the stuff I did in fact pay for *


Call the store because as someone else said they may have put it aside when it was found.  Can't hurt.


----------



## dancin Disney style

juniorbugman said:


> Call the store because as someone else said they may have put it aside when it was found.  Can't hurt.


Yes...call the store.  This happens all the time.


----------



## AngelDisney

Donald - my hero said:


> *I'm worried that without the receipt as proof that I spent the money I won't be able to get the stuff I did in fact pay for *


Do you know the time and cash register number? They may be able to trace it with their computer. Pixie dust!


----------



## marchingstar

Donald - my hero said:


> *that moment when you finally accept that you not only left the coffee beans your hubby will run out of in 2 days and the receipt to prove you actually bought it but an entire bag of groceries at the store (or in the cart because it had started pouring rain when you left) View attachment 494779
> we had accepted the loss of the coffee and decided we'd take a drive tomorrow to the closest Second Cup that's still open and get the beans hubby loves and misses terribly - about 50 km but it's supposed to be sunny - but the stuff that the dietitian told me to buy and was extremely $$$$ I'm going to need to go back and beg for *



like everyone said, call!

if some mean-hearted customer took the bag from a cart outside, you might have a harder time. 

but if you left it basically anywhere else, or an employee or good person found it, they will have a record. 

info like the time of day, contents of the missing bag, till number, etc. will all show that it’s your purchase. you’ve got a great chance of getting your stuff back


----------



## Donald - my hero

* I've called the store but the person who answered was in the actual store not at the customer service desk so she wasn't able to "look in the book" but promised that she would look when she's on break.  That was almost 3 hours ago so I'm just waiting,  working on more masks (I can't tell when I'll have energy or motivation to do anything,  including washing them so I want a pile of them ready)  
the customer service desk moved out to a separate area out of the store in between the doorways. They've moved the lottery, carpet washer things and odd things like that out there. *


----------



## FigmentSpark

Donald - my hero said:


> * I've called the store but the person who answered was in the actual store not at the customer service desk so she wasn't able to "look in the book" but promised that she would look when she's on break.  That was almost 3 hours ago so I'm just waiting,  working on more masks (I can't tell when I'll have energy or motivation to do anything,  including washing them so I want a pile of them ready)
> the customer service desk moved out to a separate area out of the store in between the doorways. They've moved the lottery, carpet washer things and odd things like that out there. *


I would call again.  She may have forgotten.


----------



## Mickey&JoshNut

Just out of curiosity, for those that are doing the PC Express orders, how do you handle issues with the freshness of items?  I picked up my grocery order on Tuesday and when I got home I unpacked everything and noticed that my hamburg buns were squished flat because heavier items were placed on top.  I thought on well we'll have flat buns.  But then last night I went to get an onion from the (very expensive) bag of onions I got with my order and half of them were rotting and had to be thrown out.  I realize that if I was doing my shopping my hamburg bus would have been at the top of the bag and if I had noticed rotting onions in the display, I would have given them to one of the employees in the produce department.  This this is the first time something like this happened and I know I should be thankful that my Fortinos is offering this service but these 2 items totalled almost $10.   I tried to call the store but no one answered (I think the customer service desk may be closed).


----------



## Mickey&JoshNut

Donald - my hero said:


> *that moment when you finally accept that you not only left the coffee beans your hubby will run out of in 2 days and the receipt to prove you actually bought it but an entire bag of groceries at the store (or in the cart because it had started pouring rain when you left)
> 
> we had accepted the loss of the coffee and decided we'd take a drive tomorrow to the closest Second Cup that's still open and get the beans hubby loves and misses terribly - about 50 km but it's supposed to be sunny - but the stuff that the dietitian told me to buy and was extremely $$$$ I'm going to need to go back and beg for *



Jacqueline, I hope you were able to get your items replaced.


----------



## FigmentSpark

Mickey&JoshNut said:


> Just out of curiosity, for those that are doing the PC Express orders, how do you handle issues with the freshness of items?  I picked up my grocery order on Tuesday and when I got home I unpacked everything and noticed that my hamburg buns were squished flat because heavier items were placed on top.  I thought on well we'll have flat buns.  But then last night I went to get an onion from the (very expensive) bag of onions I got with my order and half of them were rotting and had to be thrown out.  I realize that if I was doing my shopping my hamburg bus would have been at the top of the bag and if I had noticed rotting onions in the display, I would have given them to one of the employees in the produce department.  This this is the first time something like this happened and I know I should be thankful that my Fortinos is offering this service but these 2 items totalled almost $10.   I tried to call the store but no one answered (I think the customer service desk may be closed).


I haven't had that, but I have had the odd rotten potato.  You will likely get an email survey.  Make sure to mention it.

Also, call the store tomorrow.  It's possible that the person who picked your order was new or a teen and didn't know about packing and choosing.


----------



## Mickey&JoshNut

FigmentSpark said:


> I haven't had that, but I have had the odd rotten potato.  You will likely get an email survey.  Make sure to mention it.
> 
> Also, call the store tomorrow.  It's possible that the person who picked your order was new or a teen and didn't know about packing and choosing.



Thanks I will try to call them again.  I did get the survey and I did mention my squished hamburg buns but at that time I did not know about the onions.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Update to my tale of woe:*
*I called back and spoke to someone who was much more "in charge" She took down a ton of info including which till I had been at, the total of my bill & how I paid for it, approximate time (luckily i was brag-texting with my sister to show her how empty the store was and giving a play-by-play of my hunt so that i was able to give a window of time) and my best guess as to what was in the bag - a bag of coffee beans, Organic Ground Flax seeds (and you know that "O" word just adds to the price!) and a bag of corn flour that is hard to locate. Heaven knows if there was anything else but those 3 things are essential right now. She said she would go up to the office, track down the receipt and call me back to figure out exactly what i was missing and check to see if it had turned up anywhere.
That was at 3:45 and by 6 it was obvious her idea of "calling right back" means something different than i think. I had already missed an entire day of being able to trial the flax seeds and I really wanted to get a move on so we jumped in the car and headed back over. Hubby sat in the car while I went in. GOOD FLIPPIN GRIEF I had to tell my sob story 3 more times to different people and not one of them offered to look on the shelf that lost groceries go to wait. No one knew who I had talked to, no one seemed to care and I was getting more and more frustrated. Eventually someone decided it would be worth all of our time for her to watch the security feed from yesterday to see if I had left anything. After about 15 minutes she came back and said she didn't even see me on the tape, I pointed to the till I had been at and she moaned "i was looking at THAT one, give me a minute" I asked her to just look for the dang bag of food and she shrugged, no, nothing was turned in. WHAT level of hell did i fall into?!?!?!? She asked what was missing, I told her and she wrote it down on a scrap of paper and told me I should just buy it again and left.

Only saving grace was that the store was empty .. there was no line to get in, no line to check out, it was DEAD! I went and picked up my 3 things again, headed back to the self-check (I had been standing there for the entire 20 minutes it took to discover that nothing had been turned in) the girl who was in charge of that section was really cheerful but not the brightest crayon in the box and actually congratulated me for finding my food again. Paid my $26 yet again and left.

WOW, I made that a long drawn out whiny rant didn't I?? I'm frustrated that I let 2 people give me false hope that they would do something to help me and really ticked that I wasted my time even trying.*


----------



## AngelDisney

Donald - my hero said:


> *Update to my tale of woe:*
> *I called back and spoke to someone who was much more "in charge" She took down a ton of info including which till I had been at, the total of my bill & how I paid for it, approximate time (luckily i was brag-texting with my sister to show her how empty the store was and giving a play-by-play of my hunt so that i was able to give a window of time) and my best guess as to what was in the bag - a bag of coffee beans, Organic Ground Flax seeds (and you know that "O" word just adds to the price!) and a bag of corn flour that is hard to locate. Heaven knows if there was anything else but those 3 things are essential right now. She said she would go up to the office, track down the receipt and call me back to figure out exactly what i was missing and check to see if it had turned up anywhere.
> That was at 3:45 and by 6 it was obvious her idea of "calling right back" means something different than i think. I had already missed an entire day of being able to trial the flax seeds and I really wanted to get a move on so we jumped in the car and headed back over. Hubby sat in the car while I went in. GOOD FLIPPIN GRIEF I had to tell my sob story 3 more times to different people and not one of them offered to look on the shelf that lost groceries go to wait. No one knew who I had talked to, no one seemed to care and I was getting more and more frustrated. Eventually someone decided it would be worth all of our time for her to watch the security feed from yesterday to see if I had left anything. After about 15 minutes she came back and said she didn't even see me on the tape, I pointed to the till I had been at and she moaned "i was looking at THAT one, give me a minute" I asked her to just look for the dang bag of food and she shrugged, no, nothing was turned in. WHAT level of hell did i fall into?!?!?!? She asked what was missing, I told her and she wrote it down on a scrap of paper and told me I should just buy it again and left.
> 
> Only saving grace was that the store was empty .. there was no line to get in, no line to check out, it was DEAD! I went and picked up my 3 things again, headed back to the self-check (I had been standing there for the entire 20 minutes it took to discover that nothing had been turned in) the girl who was in charge of that section was really cheerful but not the brightest crayon in the box and actually congratulated me for finding my food again. Paid my $26 yet again and left.
> 
> WOW, I made that a long drawn out whiny rant didn't I?? I'm frustrated that I let 2 people give me false hope that they would do something to help me and really ticked that I wasted my time even trying.*


I am so sorry about your experience here Jacqueline. I am glad that you were able to re-purchase your essential items. The way customer service was handled by the store is definitely disappointing.


----------



## ottawamom

Jacqueline, time to "out" them (store name, location) for their poor customer service. I'm so sorry you didn't get a better resolution to your problem. Public venting does help sometimes.


----------



## tinkerone

Just back from my trip to Shoppers.  Spent $80.12 before tax and received 33,801 in points so $33.80 back.  That's about a 42% return.  I'm also missing 400 points for an item that rang in wrong so I have sent off a missing points request.


----------



## dancin Disney style

Donald - my hero said:


> *Update to my tale of woe:*
> *I called back and spoke to someone who was much more "in charge" She took down a ton of info including which till I had been at, the total of my bill & how I paid for it, approximate time (luckily i was brag-texting with my sister to show her how empty the store was and giving a play-by-play of my hunt so that i was able to give a window of time) and my best guess as to what was in the bag - a bag of coffee beans, Organic Ground Flax seeds (and you know that "O" word just adds to the price!) and a bag of corn flour that is hard to locate. Heaven knows if there was anything else but those 3 things are essential right now. She said she would go up to the office, track down the receipt and call me back to figure out exactly what i was missing and check to see if it had turned up anywhere.
> That was at 3:45 and by 6 it was obvious her idea of "calling right back" means something different than i think. I had already missed an entire day of being able to trial the flax seeds and I really wanted to get a move on so we jumped in the car and headed back over. Hubby sat in the car while I went in. GOOD FLIPPIN GRIEF I had to tell my sob story 3 more times to different people and not one of them offered to look on the shelf that lost groceries go to wait. No one knew who I had talked to, no one seemed to care and I was getting more and more frustrated. Eventually someone decided it would be worth all of our time for her to watch the security feed from yesterday to see if I had left anything. After about 15 minutes she came back and said she didn't even see me on the tape, I pointed to the till I had been at and she moaned "i was looking at THAT one, give me a minute" I asked her to just look for the dang bag of food and she shrugged, no, nothing was turned in. WHAT level of hell did i fall into?!?!?!? She asked what was missing, I told her and she wrote it down on a scrap of paper and told me I should just buy it again and left.
> 
> Only saving grace was that the store was empty .. there was no line to get in, no line to check out, it was DEAD! I went and picked up my 3 things again, headed back to the self-check (I had been standing there for the entire 20 minutes it took to discover that nothing had been turned in) the girl who was in charge of that section was really cheerful but not the brightest crayon in the box and actually congratulated me for finding my food again. Paid my $26 yet again and left.
> 
> WOW, I made that a long drawn out whiny rant didn't I?? I'm frustrated that I let 2 people give me false hope that they would do something to help me and really ticked that I wasted my time even trying.*


I think that it's fairly common to have to speak with multiple people.  Not right though.  My whole account situation....I probably explained 15 times     I mean I get that each person doesn't know what happened and you have to start over but it doesn't make it any less frustrating.  

 If it were me I would have been satisfied if they had looked in the area that they stored forgotten items.  Going to look at security footage, IMO, is going above and beyond. I'd be willing to bet that where ever you left it the next person along looked in the bag and saw something that they liked and took it.  Lets just hope they actually needed it. I don't think it was wasted time trying to get the bag back.....the store might have had it.  There are still a few honest people out there.   You know, for $26 I would have tried to get it back too.


----------



## damo

Donald - my hero said:


> *Update to my tale of woe:*
> *I called back and spoke to someone who was much more "in charge" She took down a ton of info including which till I had been at, the total of my bill & how I paid for it, approximate time (luckily i was brag-texting with my sister to show her how empty the store was and giving a play-by-play of my hunt so that i was able to give a window of time) and my best guess as to what was in the bag - a bag of coffee beans, Organic Ground Flax seeds (and you know that "O" word just adds to the price!) and a bag of corn flour that is hard to locate. Heaven knows if there was anything else but those 3 things are essential right now. She said she would go up to the office, track down the receipt and call me back to figure out exactly what i was missing and check to see if it had turned up anywhere.
> That was at 3:45 and by 6 it was obvious her idea of "calling right back" means something different than i think. I had already missed an entire day of being able to trial the flax seeds and I really wanted to get a move on so we jumped in the car and headed back over. Hubby sat in the car while I went in. GOOD FLIPPIN GRIEF I had to tell my sob story 3 more times to different people and not one of them offered to look on the shelf that lost groceries go to wait. No one knew who I had talked to, no one seemed to care and I was getting more and more frustrated. Eventually someone decided it would be worth all of our time for her to watch the security feed from yesterday to see if I had left anything. After about 15 minutes she came back and said she didn't even see me on the tape, I pointed to the till I had been at and she moaned "i was looking at THAT one, give me a minute" I asked her to just look for the dang bag of food and she shrugged, no, nothing was turned in. WHAT level of hell did i fall into?!?!?!? She asked what was missing, I told her and she wrote it down on a scrap of paper and told me I should just buy it again and left.
> 
> Only saving grace was that the store was empty .. there was no line to get in, no line to check out, it was DEAD! I went and picked up my 3 things again, headed back to the self-check (I had been standing there for the entire 20 minutes it took to discover that nothing had been turned in) the girl who was in charge of that section was really cheerful but not the brightest crayon in the box and actually congratulated me for finding my food again. Paid my $26 yet again and left.
> 
> WOW, I made that a long drawn out whiny rant didn't I?? I'm frustrated that I let 2 people give me false hope that they would do something to help me and really ticked that I wasted my time even trying.*



Someone most likely took it home accidentally and doesn't want to head back any time soon.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*one last post and then that's it for this whole crappy experience. I KNOW all of the following is mine and mine alone to own,  not the store
my frustration comes from*

*I hate using the phone,  it takes a lot for me to get up the nerve to pick it up*
*not one but 2 people taking down tons of information, promising to look for the groceries and call me back "soon" and not following thru *
*needing to go to an extra store not only one day but then another time when I'm trying to limit my time in public*
*feeling like a criminal while they looked at footage to see if I had in fact been in the store and left something behind*
*I don't think anyone actually looked for the bag. *


*This last bit lies fully on me and I'm completely aware of it and it colours the way I handle everything.  I deal with a mental illness already and the extra stress this caused just "filled my bucket" because of this I'll need to postpone the start of the new food a few days so I can be sure the gut churning isn't related to the extra stress. *


----------



## isabellea

So sorry you had to deal with all that crap! It sucks!


----------



## FigmentSpark

Donald - my hero said:


> *one last post and then that's it for this whole crappy experience. I KNOW all of the following is mine and mine alone to own,  not the store
> my frustration comes from*
> 
> *I hate using the phone,  it takes a lot for me to get up the nerve to pick it up*
> *not one but 2 people taking down tons of information, promising to look for the groceries and call me back "soon" and not following thru *
> *needing to go to an extra store not only one day but then another time when I'm trying to limit my time in public*
> *feeling like a criminal while they looked at footage to see if I had in fact been in the store and left something behind*
> *I don't think anyone actually looked for the bag. *
> 
> 
> *This last bit lies fully on me and I'm completely aware of it and it colours the way I handle everything.  I deal with a mental illness already and the extra stress this caused just "filled my bucket" because of this I'll need to postpone the start of the new food a few days so I can be sure the gut churning isn't related to the extra stress. *



I would write a letter to the manager.  None of this is right, including making you feel like a criminal.  These may be 'extraordinary' times, but basic customer service should still be alive, particularly if stores want to keep their patrons.  You have other grocery options and the store manager should know that. 

I also have trouble picking up the phone, particularly for things like this.  I keep anticipating the argument and put the phone back down, so I get it.


----------



## hdrolfe

I went to shoppers today, my son was driving me nuts (he has almost broken another xbox controller and I can't take any more) so I spent a bit more time "wandering" around the store to get myself something. I got some nail polish that is really pretty and a couple magazines. I spent more than I should have, $130 after taxes, but earned 40K+ in points, so now I have almost $80 in points. Seemed like a good deal any way. They raised the price of the friskies in cases by 50 cents, but it's what I feed 3 cats so I needed it, and I had a saved offer for points on it. Earned me 6000 points just on the 3 cases of that I got. 

I miss my rexall airmiles but I will take these shoppers points and hopefully save up for something fun at christmas.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

It's my niece's bday tomorrow, and conveniently Superstore had a deal on for Mastermind Toys gift cards: $50 / 10,000.  Yesss!


----------



## Donald - my hero

*I know I said I was done with that entire experience but thought people might appreciate the last kick ... went to get hubby's dinner started with the chicken I had bought on the original trip and I wish THAT had been in the bag I forgot it's bad! Like knock you back stench bad.

doubt I'll make the effort to shop there again.  It was already a store we rarely go to,  even though I could walk if'n I wanted to,  this is just the last straw. *


----------



## bankr63

Mickey&JoshNut said:


> Just out of curiosity, for those that are doing the PC Express orders, how do you handle issues with the freshness of items?  I picked up my grocery order on Tuesday and when I got home I unpacked everything and noticed that my hamburg buns were squished flat because heavier items were placed on top.  I thought on well we'll have flat buns.  But then last night I went to get an onion from the (very expensive) bag of onions I got with my order and half of them were rotting and had to be thrown out.  I realize that if I was doing my shopping my hamburg bus would have been at the top of the bag and if I had noticed rotting onions in the display, I would have given them to one of the employees in the produce department.  This this is the first time something like this happened and I know I should be thankful that my Fortinos is offering this service but these 2 items totalled almost $10.   I tried to call the store but no one answered (I think the customer service desk may be closed).


We have had a few problems with orders.

First, call the PC Express line (the number on the post) as soon as you find an issue; I have it saved on my phone now.  I have had great success with that team directly instead of going to the main store service number.  Second, don't go in with high expectations and just hope to be happy; the team is overworked and things take time.  If they refund an item it can take 4 weeks - actually took 6 weeks in my case - to reappear on your card.  Third, as previously mentioned, fill out the survey.  Every negative comment I have made has generated a response back from my store.  One response got me a $10 code for our next order.  I am generally happy with the outcomes of all my interactions considering how stressed the stores are.  A little patience and understanding can go a long way!

As far as produce goes though, we but most of ours through Farm Boy - I go early morning once a week when the place is mostly empty.  We will order relatively safe things like carrots from Loblaws, but we also got rotting onions in our order recently.


----------



## isabellea

Our local farmer market is opened! Only for flowers right now but I'm very optimistic that they will have the produce in June like for previous summers. My hope is to buy our produce there every week and MAYBE we will be able to go to Provigo (Loblaws) every two weeks instead of weekly. Won't accumulate points as fast but I prefer to buy local produce in the summer and with a vegan husband who works from home, we go through a LOT of produce in a week.


----------



## FigmentSpark

I can't wait for the farmer's markets here, too.  I saw a notice ours would be June 10, but we'll see.  Even though I'd have a mask on, at least you're outside and it's not too hard to physical distance.  I wonder if they'll start taking credit, though?


----------



## isabellea

FigmentSpark said:


> I can't wait for the farmer's markets here, too.  I saw a notice ours would be June 10, but we'll see.  Even though I'd have a mask on, at least you're outside and it's not too hard to physical distance.  I wonder if they'll start taking credit, though?



Ours takes debit and credit. It's so easy now. I will personally prefer going to the farmer's market than the regular grocery store just because it's outside and the employees at the stands are usually the ones manipulating your produce, no random people squeezing every piece of fruit before choosing one. And hopefully I will be allowed to use my own grocery bags. I hate the flimsy plastic bags from Provigo! I never thought I would prefer my own bags over the plastic ones but I really miss them! The only negative is that they will probably be closed on Sundays like the grocery stores are right now around here so I will try to avoid going on Saturdays.


----------



## bababear_50

My family and I are trying to support local,
here a couple place we go to

http://www.alferriandsons.ca/
https://applefactory.com/
I haven't heard if our local open air Farmers Market in the Go Train Parking lot will be happening this year.

Hugs
Mel


----------



## mort1331

Love love the Apple Factory. Growing up in Bramalea, yes Bramalea not Brampton. We would take the drive, which back then was in the middle of nowhere to go and enjoy. I still take my kids from Aurora to there couple of times a year.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Donald - my hero said:


> This last bit lies fully on me and I'm completely aware of it and it colours the way I handle everything. I deal with a mental illness already and the extra stress this caused just "filled my bucket" because of this I'll need to postpone the start of the new food a few days so I can be sure the gut churning isn't related to the extra stress.


Honestly, if it was me.  I would post something on social media..or also ask to speak to the GM of grocery/ fresh and the store manager.  I would go above the heads of those working at the service counter.  
IMO if superstore will take back a nearly empty jug of milk and replace it for you - if you felt it wasn't of the best quality, they could replace those $26.00 worth of products to keep you happy and have you shop in their store again!  I know our store, goes above and beyond here for families all the time, and they would have just simply picked those items for you and put them through the register again at no charge.  

If you were a " repeat offender " for returning items...then I could see them not validate that.  Those who work in customer services know who the repeat offenders are.  But shame on superstore for that - but that's my opinion.   Having you call back twice, and then actually come into the store, shows that you really did not take those items home - even though you paid for them.  I expect more from Superstore these days where they are having record sales and they could afford to give you the 26.00 worth of items to keep a customer happy.


----------



## scrappinginontario

It's Wednesday!  Time to save those offers!


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Redemption Event at Shoppers this weekend.


----------



## hdrolfe

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> Redemption Event at Shoppers this weekend.



I saw that. I think I'll wait until the next one to redeem, they happen every month or so I think? I don't quite have 80K points and don't want to shop this week (spend extra money just to get points).


----------



## marchingstar

hdrolfe said:


> I saw that. I think I'll wait until the next one to redeem, they happen every month or so I think? I don't quite have 80K points and don't want to shop this week (spend extra money just to get points).



they’re usually about once every 6 weeks, give or take?

i definitely wouldn’t rush. i tend to keep a running list of the bigger ticket items we use (toothbrush heads, fancy vitamins, cleaning products that run on the pricier side). once i open the last toothbrush head, i start watching for a redemption weekend. 

i don’t think i’ll be redeeming this weekend either. i have a good pile of points, and usually they would be burning a hole in my pocket. right now though, they just aren’t. i would usually put the redemption amount on a disney gift card, but who knows when we’ll use those again. maybe i’ll have to look at what other gift cards they offer.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Cashed in $110 worth of points at Superstore today, put it into my "trip fund".


----------



## tinkerone

There is a PC offer of buy $100 in the Ultimate Dinning Card and get 15,000 points.  I love that offer, we order out a few times a month and that card is good at so many locations.  Picked mine up this morning.  Bought $50 denominations.  
Just a heads up.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Hmm we do eat at harveys often and spend $30 each time....


----------



## marchingstar

i just looked at the shoppers flyer, and the redemption event lasts until wednesday! i really like that change. it means we don’t have to risk busier stores for better points. 

i hope shoppers sticks with this approach, and that other stores follow!


----------



## ottawamom

tinkerone said:


> There is a PC offer of buy $100 in the Ultimate Dinning Card and get 15,000 points.  I love that offer, we order out a few times a month and that card is good at so many locations.  Picked mine up this morning.  Bought $50 denominations.
> Just a heads up.


Can this offer be done only once? or can I do a second $100 and get another 15,000? Still trying to figure out all the ins and outs of the program.


----------



## tinkerone

ottawamom said:


> Can this offer be done only once? or can I do a second $100 and get another 15,000? Still trying to figure out all the ins and outs of the program.


Well, I saw this in my offers but didn't actually check the flyer to see if it was there as well.  What I can tell you is that I made a purchase and received my points immediately and the offer is still on my profile.  That makes me think you can do it more than once, if it was one and done the offer would have disappeared.
That is all speculation though as I won't be going back to purchase more so take it with a grain of salt.

ETA--did you mean can you do $200 and get 30,000 points?  If so than yes you can.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

@ottawamom it says for every $100, but it has to be done in one transaction.


----------



## hdrolfe

I have a loaded offer to spend $60 get 20X the points I will probably do tomorrow, they have a few things on sale we can use (eggs, chicken noodle soup, other stuff too). Hopefully stuff will be in stock


----------



## bababear_50

Quick question
can you do the offer spend $60 get 20X the points more than once?
or is it a one and done?
Thanks
Hugs
Mel


----------



## hdrolfe

bababear_50 said:


> Quick question
> can you do the offer spend $60 get 20X the points more than once?
> or is it a one and done?
> Thanks
> Hugs
> Mel



The loaded one? Once. I am not sure if a flyer one can be done more than once. But I am not sure why you would need to, if you spend more than $60, you get the 20x on the whole thing. Not like when it's a get 10,000 when you spend more than $X. Like when i would do multiples of an airmiles offer.


----------



## bababear_50

hdrolfe said:


> The loaded one? Once. I am not sure if a flyer one can be done more than once. But I am not sure why you would need to, if you spend more than $60, you get the 20x on the whole thing. Not like when it's a get 10,000 when you spend more than $X. Like when i would do multiples of an airmiles offer.



Ok that makes sense.
Thanks Hon
Hugs
Mel


----------



## tinkerone

hdrolfe said:


> The loaded one? Once. I am not sure if a flyer one can be done more than once. But I am not sure why you would need to, if you spend more than $60, you get the 20x on the whole thing. Not like when it's a get 10,000 when you spend more than $X. Like when i would do multiples of an airmiles offer.


That's the beauty of this program.  You don't have to separate your items to max out the program.  It's 20X's what ever the total is, you only need to pay once.  It's so much easier on my brain.


----------



## bababear_50

Ok 
I have seen the light.
I have been leaving the Shoppers shopping to my son ,,,but I 
out by myself this morning.

I have to say I am able to make the change over from Rexall much easier than I thought.
I do like the self check out and extra food products (muffins). My Marc Anthony shampoo was on sale tooooo!!
I was able to get a couple of small hand sanitizers also.

***Now to set a goal for myself ,,I'd like to be able to get most of my Christmas gifts next year using 
PC Optimum points.

Hugs
Mel


----------



## hdrolfe

I spent $71 before taxes and earned 23700 points so now I am over $100. I am sure I will be able to get a top level bonus redemption for Christmas shopping.


----------



## tinkerone

bababear_50 said:


> ***Now to set a goal for myself ,,I'd like to be able to get most of my Christmas gifts next year using
> PC Optimum points.


They have tons of electronics if you need any of that stuff for Xmas.  Add to that the bonus redemptions they have and it can be a really really good deal.  If you can't find anything in store that you want for gifts then it's easy to pay for your purchases during bonus redemptions and use the money you don't spend anywhere else.  
I do like AM's but I am loving this program a bit more lately.  Especially since AM's is dragging their feet on bonuses.


----------



## marchingstar

tinkerone said:


> They have tons of electronics if you need any of that stuff for Xmas.  Add to that the bonus redemptions they have and it can be a really really good deal.  If you can't find anything in store that you want for gifts then it's easy to pay for your purchases during bonus redemptions and use the money you don't spend anywhere else.
> I do like AM's but I am loving this program a bit more lately.  Especially since AM's is dragging their feet on bonuses.



yeah, I totally agree. AM is dragging and PC is actually adapting. 

i’m not going to reach my goals with either program this year, because i’m shopping way less, but at least this program still has ways to earn. my AM account is completely stalled these days.


----------



## marchingstar

bababear_50 said:


> Ok
> I have seen the light.
> I have been leaving the Shoppers shopping to my son ,,,but I
> out by myself this morning.
> 
> I have to say I am able to make the change over from Rexall much easier than I thought.
> I do like the self check out and extra food products (muffins). My Marc Anthony shampoo was on sale tooooo!!
> I was able to get a couple of small hand sanitizers also.
> 
> ***Now to set a goal for myself ,,I'd like to be able to get most of my Christmas gifts next year using
> PC Optimum points.
> 
> Hugs
> Mel



sounds like a good trip all around! christmas gifts is a great goal. good luck


----------



## kitntrip

For the 15 000 points offer with the $100 gc, can I buy it at Shoppers or superstore, or it doesn't matter? There's nothing on the deal saying where you have to buy it.


----------



## tinkerone

kitntrip said:


> For the 15 000 points offer with the $100 gc, can I buy it at Shoppers or superstore, or it doesn't matter? There's nothing on the deal saying where you have to buy it.


It doesn't mention that it is exclusive to any one store so I would think it would be any PC store but that is just my thought.  When an item is exclusive to a store it will state at the top the name of that store. * Most* offers are for_* any*_ of the PC stores and I don't see this offer showing any different.  
Again, just my thought.


----------



## marchingstar

I’m not sure what I’ll do with the saved $ right now, but I ended up getting a shop in during this weeks bonus event. A big one, actually—200,000 points for 300$ off. 

I usually go to the small shoppers by my house, but today I drove out to a bigger one with more food options. It was also much less busy. I got a good mix of food and health and house products that I’d usually stock up on during these events. They had hand sanitizer, limit 1 per customer, so I got one of those. 

I’m still only shopping at one store per week max, so this was my weekly outing. It’s been a project to learn how to stretch out trips while still having fresh produce around, but we finally have it figured. 

Now to decide what to do with the saved $$.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

marchingstar said:


> i’m not going to reach my goals with either program this year, because i’m shopping way less, but at least this program still has ways to earn. my AM account is completely stalled these days.


Yes...I feel the same way too.  We save way more with the PC program than with AM right now.  Besides us using our BMO cc for all our purchases, we wouldn't get getting any Am during all of this.   And even then, we haven't been spending much money just " incase " either of us get laid off or worse.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

We had a sad little shop last night at Superstore.  We ran out to pick up a few items just to get us through the week - since we decided to do a first of the year run with the boat and go fishing  I only got 800 points last night for the muffins we bought.  Our offers were not great this week, unfortunately.   Hopefully we have better offers for the upcoming week.

But on the other hand...I used 50,000 points on some flowers for my pots!  I love that I didn't have to shell out some money for those!  And I love having a few flowers in the yard.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

It's Wednesday! Time to save your four offers!


----------



## tinkerone

Loblaws has a great offer for PC Optimum on their tuna.  The NN is $1 but with your PC card it is only .69 cents.  I popped in this morning and picked some up, DH likes it for sandwiches.


----------



## bankr63

Note that Loblaws has now shortened the order closing time so you have 24 more hours to setup your order before it's locked in.  The order fee has risen to $5, but only applies to weekend orders apparently (they state it as "popular timeslots" - but scrolling through the calendar that seems to mean Saturday and Sunday at any time).  It continues to be waved for non-popular (weekday) orders.


----------



## FigmentSpark

Yeah, starting in June, our Fortinos has the $5.00 charge on weekends, too.  I wonder how quickly all the pick ups will dry up when there's a charge again.


----------



## dancin Disney style

bankr63 said:


> Note that Loblaws has now shortened the order closing time so you have 24 more hours to setup your order before it's locked in.  The order fee has risen to $5, but only applies to weekend orders apparently (they state it as "popular timeslots" - but scrolling through the calendar that seems to mean Saturday and Sunday at any time).  It continues to be waved for non-popular (weekday) orders.


DD and I were discussing this.  She's not surprised that this is what they have done.  According to the info she had the fees vary from store to store and day/time.   People on socials are losing their minds over this.  It makes me laugh because instead of dropping the fee back in March they should have just left it in place.  It was only $3.


----------



## Silvermist999

FigmentSpark said:


> Yeah, starting in June, our Fortinos has the $5.00 charge on weekends, too.  I wonder how quickly all the pick ups will dry up when there's a charge again.



Yes, I noticed this change also.  I did get an email last week from Loblaws alluding to normal store hours returning along with charges resuming soon for “popular” pickup times.

ETA:  just checked on PC Express and the $3 charge is starting up at my RCSS on Thursday June 11th!!   Thursday’s are my regular pickup day.  Need to book my spot for earlier that week now.


----------



## FigmentSpark

That's right.  I thought it was cheaper before.  I think they used this as an opportunity to promote their pick up service.  Now that people like it (remembe all those surveys we filled out?), they're going to start charging and they've upped the charge, which was probably always the plan.


----------



## bankr63

$5 strikes me as a small price to pay to protect your health and it is easily avoided right now by picking a different day and time.  I would rather spend the $5 and sit in my air conditioned car than swelter in line waiting to get into the store on a Saturday.


----------



## kitntrip

In my local superstore (north Edmonton) pick up fee was $3 except during dinner hours and weekends, it went to $5.


----------



## scrappinginontario

At our Superstore in ON, fees start being charged Sat, Jun 6th.  From what I can tell:

Sat and Sun $5.00 fee
Mon through Wed - no fee
Thurs and Fri $3.00 fee

Also, I can choose a pickup time any of the next 14 days.  The closer the window, the later in the day but I like it as I no longer need to be ordering groceries for 2 weeks at a time!  Now I keep filling my online cart and can place my order for pick-up in a reasonable time.

Appreciate this program and how they have adapted to current shopping preferences.


----------



## dancin Disney style

FigmentSpark said:


> That's right.  I thought it was cheaper before.  I think they used this as an opportunity to promote their pick up service.  Now that people like it (remembe all those surveys we filled out?), they're going to start charging and they've upped the charge, which was probably always the plan.


From the time they started charging the fee it has been $3.   No need to promote it as it was busy pretty much from day one.  Within the first 4-5 months of the program they expanded in store space, parking pick up and staff. There was a slight down turn when Walmart started theirs up but it very quickly bounced back to higher than before.   I will disagree that they had always been planning to up the fee.  Program expansion has been the goal.  They have added offsite pick up boxes (ie: Go stations) and had been planning to further develop that side.


----------



## bankr63

dancin Disney style said:


> No need to promote it as it was busy pretty much from day one.


I think the success was very store specific.  It really never caught on at our large suburban store until COVID.  There were 4 spots for pickup, I only once ever saw a car in there.  The delivery pen sometimes might have one or two bins waiting for pickup at most.  Now they have expanded to 12 parking spots and they are much more well used (although I have experience at most 6 cars at a time).

It might be interesting to see how the locker kiosks would do at the Ottawa Rapid Transit stations.  My local store is at the eastern terminus of the line.


----------



## scrappinginontario

While I have been more thank thankful for PC Express during this time, I also really miss grocery shopping.  Choosing what I want.  Not needing to create meals around 'grocery roulette' depending on what i get in our orders.  

I will use it occasionally but not often.  That being said my SIL has used a grocery pickup service for years and loves it.  Each person is different.


----------



## hdrolfe

I have used Walmart pick up occasionally in the past, usually when I need to get stuff and don't really have time to shop myself. I have not used it at all during this time because it was so hard to get a time for pickup. I do remember getting multiple offers for waiving the fee if I would try out the PC service, that I never took advantage of. I was worried at the start of this, about being out in public, but have become more confident about it in the past few weeks. I still try and stick to one store whenever possible. I wear a mask, avoid other people in the aisle's, do my part I guess.


----------



## Silvermist999

I also appreciate not having to go instore unless I absolutely have to. I stopped doing Walmart pick ups, but have continued with my PC Express pickups. I stopped choosing the first time slot of the day (was 8-9am) because I encountered so many issues with getting my order at that time with a reasonable wait in the parking spot, likely due to staffing issues etc so early in the morning.

However, yesterday morning I went to pick up my RCSS order, I had the 10-11am slot and when I showed up all of the pickup parking spots were full, a couple were blocked off so I had to park off side until someone left.  They were busy repaving that entire section of the parking lot (couldn’t they do that after hours? guess not). So I ended up sitting in my car for over half an hour waiting for my order.  Luckily it wasn’t a hot day, I hate to have the car running just for the A/C, plus I wasn’t about to open the window and breathe in the toxic fumes from the pavers. And I see people walking directly into the store, with no lineups outside at all.   So the pickup can be convenient but it has been far from perfect for me.


----------



## Debbie

scrappinginontario said:


> While I have been more thank thankful for PC Express during this time, I also really miss grocery shopping.  Choosing what I want.  Not needing to create meals around 'grocery roulette' depending on what i get in our orders.
> 
> I will use it occasionally but not often.  That being said my SIL has used a grocery pickup service for years and loves it.  Each person is different.


I started using PC Express a couple of months before COVID19, late on Saturday afternoons. We live outside the city and I really liked being able to drop DH off at Church, get to No Frills, pack the car, run to the LCBO for a quick pick-up, and then pick up my online M&M order. I was able to get back to pick up DH in 45/50 minutes easy. We tend to use our local independent or Foodland to pick up the missing items. At the time I began, I had 3 free months of PC Express pick up. The $3/$5 pick up fee is worth it for me. And I will likely continue to use the service.


----------



## FigmentSpark

bankr63 said:


> $5 strikes me as a small price to pay to protect your health and it is easily avoided right now by picking a different day and time.  I would rather spend the $5 and sit in my air conditioned car than swelter in line waiting to get into the store on a Saturday.


That's $20-$25 a month if you go once a week.

My problem is with a 2 day close of my shop, I have to go in anyway.  So I do the pick up, see what's missing and go in the store.  I might as well just go in, especially if it's costing me $5 to get the online groceries.  Also, when I go in, I'm usually able to get the stuff they missed.  I don't know how they missed it, but maybe it was picked before restocking happened.

I did notice today that the store (at 10am) was much busier than last week at 10am.  I am wondering if people are just getting tired of not being out and are going in to shop.  I've even seen a few moms with little kids in tow, so obviously, they are confident that it's safe.  That said, we are up 5 new cases today in our area.


----------



## Mickey&JoshNut

I just checked our local Fortinos and the pick up fee is waived for weekdays - the weekend pick up times are now $5.  I am glad I am now working from home because I can pick up my groceries during the week - the grocery store is only around the block from our home so I can be back and unpacked in less than 30 minutes.  As someone with a compromised immune system who lives with a senior, I will continue to use the pick up service, even if the $5 fee applies to the weekday pick ups.


----------



## Debbie

I just checked No Frills. No fee during the week, but the $3.00 fee is applied on Saturday and Sunday.  Superstore, Loblaw and Value Mart are all $5.00. Guess it is one time it is good to be cheap.


----------



## dancin Disney style

bankr63 said:


> I think the success was very store specific.  It really never caught on at our large suburban store until COVID.  There were 4 spots for pickup, I only once ever saw a car in there.  The delivery pen sometimes might have one or two bins waiting for pickup at most.  Now they have expanded to 12 parking spots and they are much more well used (although I have experience at most 6 cars at a time).
> 
> It might be interesting to see how the locker kiosks would do at the Ottawa Rapid Transit stations.  My local store is at the eastern terminus of the line.


I agree...anything is going to be regional.  Corp looks at it on the whole and pre Covid it was very successful.   My closest store started out with 4 parking spots and within 2 months of the launch they added 4 more, then a few months after that 2 more.  I rarely saw any cars parked there so I asked DD....she said they needed the spots and it was going like gang busters.  Similar situation with their work space....I never saw much activity in there.  Again, DD said nope, they are working like crazy.  Most stores have storage space behind closed doors so customers were never going to see much.....which was the plan.  

From the first time I saw the lockers at the Go station I was interested.  DD has them in the office (of course) and said everyone uses them.  Maybe they feel obligated, IDK, but I'm sure I would be if it was in my workplace.  They even have wagons to load everything in to take to the car....total necessity though, the parking area is so large they also have a shuttle service.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

They had used our local store as a test store a few years ago for the click and collect.  It has been a hit here for years.  Our store seems to be a " test store " for many things.  It went from 4 parking spots to 8, then to 12.  I used it off and on for a couple of years.  It works great it everything that you need is in your order.  If not, you still need to either go into the store to see if it is available or go to another store for said item.  And that last 2 yrs for sure here, that's been my experience, so I have not used it much because half of my order would be missing.  I would be picking up on a Monday around 4:45 on my way home from work because we were gone over the weekend.

The items that were missing would be needed items, that SHOULD be stocked items like bananas, bread, coffee creamer etc etc etc etc.  Before the covid 19 virus hit, our store was lacking in various departments and I would leave very frustrated.  And that's why I stopped using the click and collect.  I could hit No Frills on my way home, and get in and out before the 5:00 rush hit there, with most of my items!!!  As convenient as the click and collect is...when important items are not in your order and you still need to go into the store, it defeats the whole purpose of it.

For now, I'll leave the click and collect for those who need to use it because of compromised immune systems.  I'm more than able to pick my own groceries.


----------



## FigmentSpark

Pumpkin1172 said:


> They had used our local store as a test store a few years ago for the click and collect.  It has been a hit here for years.  Our store seems to be a " test store " for many things.  It went from 4 parking spots to 8, then to 12.  I used it off and on for a couple of years.  It works great it everything that you need is in your order.  If not, you still need to either go into the store to see if it is available or go to another store for said item.  And that last 2 yrs for sure here, that's been my experience, so I have not used it much because half of my order would be missing.  I would be picking up on a Monday around 4:45 on my way home from work because we were gone over the weekend.
> 
> The items that were missing would be needed items, that SHOULD be stocked items like bananas, bread, coffee creamer etc etc etc etc.  Before the covid 19 virus hit, our store was lacking in various departments and I would leave very frustrated.  And that's why I stopped using the click and collect.  I could hit No Frills on my way home, and get in and out before the 5:00 rush hit there, with most of my items!!!  As convenient as the click and collect is...when important items are not in your order and you still need to go into the store, it defeats the whole purpose of it.
> 
> For now, I'll leave the click and collect for those who need to use it because of compromised immune systems.  I'm more than able to pick my own groceries.


That's my point, too.  I don't mind using it if its free, but if I'm paying a fee for the service and I still have to go in, that's not really a good use of my money.


----------



## scrappinginontario

While I rarely use PC Express when there is a fee, I often look at the groceries in my cart at the cash and realize I would have saved the fee 3 times over when I see the impulse items I suddenly 'need'.  And....those impulses are important things like Twizzlers and chocolate....never a carrot to be found!


----------



## Debbie

scrappinginontario said:


> While I rarely use PC Express when there is a fee, I often look at the groceries in my cart at the cash and realize I would have saved the fee 3 times over when I see the impulse items I suddenly 'need'.  And....those impulses are important things like Twizzlers and chocolate....never a carrot to be found!


Ooooh! Twizzlers are ALWAYS on my PC Express list.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Debbie said:


> Ooooh! Twizzlers are ALWAYS on my PC Express list.



I'm a NIBS girl...


----------



## Debbie

scrappinginontario said:


> While I rarely use PC Express when there is a fee, I often look at the groceries in my cart at the cash and realize I would have saved the fee 3 times over when I see the impulse items I suddenly 'need'.  And....those impulses are important things like Twizzlers and chocolate....*never a carrot to be found*!


I have a confession to make. I may have taken your carrots. I added 2 pkg organic to my list because I couldn't find the regular. Later in my 'shopping' I found the regular carrots. . . . but forgot to remove the first bunch(es). When I got home with my PC Express order, yup, 4 x 2lb carrots. We've been having carrot sticks upon carrot sticks. And I think I'm turning orange!


----------



## FigmentSpark

Debbie said:


> I have a confession to make. I may have taken your carrots. I added 2 pkg organic to my list because I couldn't find the regular. Later in my 'shopping' I found the regular carrots. . . . but forgot to remove the first bunch(es). When I got home with my PC Express order, yup, 4 x 2lb carrots. We've been having carrot sticks upon carrot sticks. And I think I'm turning orange!


Lol - That happened to me with chicken breasts a few weeks ago.  Two different brands, both fresh boneless, skinless.  Had to come up with two different recipes, so it wouldn't feel too repetitive.


----------



## bankr63

FigmentSpark said:


> Lol - That happened to me with chicken breasts a few weeks ago.  Two different brands, both fresh boneless, skinless.  Had to come up with two different recipes, so it wouldn't feel too repetitive.


Not a brag (okay, I guess it is) but one of positives is that we are, what?, maybe 13 weeks into this thing, and we have only made the same meal a couple of times in the whole period.  DW reads cook books the way I read Camping Life (or Disney blogs), and has collected a huge library of recipe ideas.  It's been fun working our way through them!  Not a bad one in the lot, and at least 2 or 3 that will go into our regular rotation.  We both cook, but have different talents so the interplay has been fun; some days I'm sous chef, some days she is.  We had one recipe that called for paneer, and accidentally ended up with two blocks.  Second one is going into a totally different recipe tonight (Matar Paneer with Veggies).  Freezer is stocked with enough proteins to last a couple of months, but we have gone vegetarian at least 2 nights a week to keep costs and calories down.


----------



## bababear_50

Early Blurry Shoppers Flyer
https://flyers.smartcanucks.ca/shoppers-drug-mart-canada


----------



## tinkerone

Wednesday, time to save those offers!


----------



## bababear_50

Need help
I want to shop on Friday so if I save offers (that are expiring today) till next week will I be able to use them Friday?

Thanks 
Hugs
Mel
*Expires on*: Wednesday June 3rd

*Offer terms*: For every $4 spent on the items indicated before applicable taxes and after all coupons and discounts are deducted, in a single transaction at any participating store location operating under the Loblaws Inc. and Shoppers Drug Mart Inc. banners, you will earn the points indicated. Product availability may vary by store. We are not obligated to award points based on errors or misprints. No cash value. Minimum redemption 10,000 points. See terms & conditions for redemption restrictions.


----------



## tinkerone

bababear_50 said:


> Need help
> I want to shop on Friday so if I save offers (that are expiring today) till next week will I be able to use them Friday?
> 
> Thanks
> Hugs
> Mel
> *Expires on*: Wednesday June 3rd
> 
> *Offer terms*: For every $4 spent on the items indicated before applicable taxes and after all coupons and discounts are deducted, in a single transaction at any participating store location operating under the Loblaws Inc. and Shoppers Drug Mart Inc. banners, you will earn the points indicated. Product availability may vary by store. We are not obligated to award points based on errors or misprints. No cash value. Minimum redemption 10,000 points. See terms & conditions for redemption restrictions.


Yes.  Offers go from Thursday to Wednesday.  Anything you save today you can use tomorrow until next Wednesday.  Then the cycle begins again.


----------



## bababear_50

tinkerone said:


> Yes.  Offers go from Thursday to Wednesday.  Anything you save today you can use tomorrow until next Wednesday.  Then the cycle begins again.



Thank-you Thank-you Thank-you.
Hugs
Mel


----------



## Donald - my hero

*I'm needing some help with math ...
Currently have an offer for 10,000 points if I spend $50 or more that ends today (yeah, i still have a few hours till the store closes) Starting Friday there's a flyer offer for 20X the points 
I need to know which is better??? I don't know how many base points i get at shoppers but i think it's 15 points/$1??
SO let's assume i spend $50 today i would get 10,000 but on Friday the same $50 would get me ?? 
Would it be 15,000?? 15 * 50 = 750 base points and then 20 times that to give the 15,000?*


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

20x is better.  When I do the $50/20x offers, I usually come out with 15,000 points. And yes it's 15 points per $1.

But what is the dollar amount attached to the 20x offer?  Sometimes they are $50, sometimes $75.  If $75, I come away with 22,500 points.


----------



## tinkerone

Donald - my hero said:


> *I'm needing some help with math ...
> Currently have an offer for 10,000 points if I spend $50 or more that ends today (yeah, i still have a few hours till the store closes) Starting Friday there's a flyer offer for 20X the points
> I need to know which is better??? I don't know how many base points i get at shoppers but i think it's 15 points/$1??
> SO let's assume i spend $50 today i would get 10,000 but on Friday the same $50 would get me ??
> Would it be 15,000?? 15 * 50 = 750 base points and then 20 times that to give the 15,000?*


I haven't looked at the flyer yet so I don't know exactly what the offer is starting Friday.  Sometimes it says load your offer, which you can see in the PC offers in your account.  When that happens it can be a minimum of anything.  Last time this happen with my account my offer was 20X's with a spend of $75 dollars.  For that offer I would have received 22,500, more if I had used any of the personal offers along with it.
Now, if the flyer has the spend amount it is usually $50.  That would net you 15,000 without using any personal offers.  
the offer you have of 10,000 isn't the best but it's okay.  If you need to spend $75 or more I would wait till Friday though.


----------



## scrappinginontario

The only thing I take into consideration is that today there are items on sale that I can put toward the spend $50 get 10,000 points.

often I find the 20x the points offers I receive are limited to the Friday and traditionally Shoppers sales end Thursday and the next one does not start until Saturday so Friday I’m paying full price for everything.

I don’t know about others but I often find the Shoppers offers so complicated to calculate that i just give up on them and don’t  even try considering their prices often start higher than other stores and they don’t price match.  When I do the calculations, personally I cannot justify the prices if what I’m paying there vs points earned.


----------



## Donald - my hero

scrappinginontario said:


> The only thing I take into consideration is that today there are items on sale that I can put toward the spend $50 get 10,000 points.
> 
> often I find the 20x the points offers I receive are limited to the Friday and traditionally Shoppers sales end Thursday and the next one does not start until Saturday so Friday I’m paying full price for everything.
> 
> I don’t know about others but *I often find the Shoppers offers so complicated to calculate* that i just give up on them and don’t  even try considering their prices often start higher than other stores and they don’t price match.  When I do the calculations, personally I cannot justify the prices if what I’m paying there vs points earned.


*This is ME and the reason why i had to ask for help teasing  out the math! The things i need to buy rarely, if ever, go on sale ANYWHERE and are expensive so i might as well get points for them! Normally they were on my Rexall list for earning big Airmiles but since they started up their own reward system (that i also find confusing!) that only allows me to redeem in their store, I won't be shopping there again -- too hard to get to for rewards i won't use.

Glancing at the flyer now and it looks like it runs Friday - Sunday, 20X the points, i have no idea how much I need to spend to get those (usually a threshold right?) but the flyer doesn't start till Saturday? Bonus for me though, I see several things i need ARE on sale! Do I get points for food items as well or are they excluded? This system hurts my head *


----------



## marchingstar

Donald - my hero said:


> *This is ME and the reason why i had to ask for help teasing  out the math! The things i need to buy rarely, if ever, go on sale ANYWHERE and are expensive so i might as well get points for them! Normally they were on my Rexall list for earning big Airmiles but since they started up their own reward system (that i also find confusing!) that only allows me to redeem in their store, I won't be shopping there again -- too hard to get to for rewards i won't use.
> 
> Glancing at the flyer now and it looks like it runs Friday - Sunday, 20X the points, i have no idea how much I need to spend to get those (usually a threshold right?) but the flyer doesn't start till Saturday? Bonus for me though, I see several things i need ARE on sale! Do I get points for food items as well or are they excluded? This system hurts my head *



I find that the PC stores generally have done a good job adapting to pandemic life/business. Shoppers offers used to be much more fiddly, but now the special offers usually stretch over the whole weekend and sometimes even into the week. 

I don’t know about ON, but out west Friday has flyer sales now. I’m guessing that’s part of covid response too? It’s the last day of the weekly flyer, though. 

There will be a minimum $ to reach 20x. It’s usually 50-75$. As for what’s included, food definitely is! The only stuff that isn’t is lotto, prescriptions, gift cards, that kind of thing.


----------



## hdrolfe

And @Donald - my hero keep in mind if you are going to go over the $50, with the 10K bonus that's all you get, but with the 20X you get bonus on all those dollars that are over as well. Unless you are being really good about sticking that $50 limit, the 20X is a better deal. And yes food is included, which works really well for me as they often have basics on sale (like eggs, bacon, butter, cream, bread, etc) so not only do I get some groceries bought, I just pick up a pretty new nailpolish while I'm at it


----------



## tinkerone

scrappinginontario said:


> The only thing I take into consideration is that today there are items on sale that I can put toward the spend $50 get 10,000 points.
> 
> often I find the 20x the points offers I receive are limited to the Friday and traditionally Shoppers sales end Thursday and the next one does not start until Saturday so Friday I’m paying full price for everything.
> 
> I don’t know about others but I often find the Shoppers offers so complicated to calculate that i just give up on them and don’t  even try considering their prices often start higher than other stores and they don’t price match.  When I do the calculations, personally I cannot justify the prices if what I’m paying there vs points earned.


20X's offers are usually Friday, Saturday and Sunday.  Occasionally they are longer but that doesn't happen a lot.  I have never seen a 20x's offer only for Friday.  It's really not hard to calculate.  The basic is 15 points for every dollar.  If you have a 20X's offer than just multiply the dollar value X 15 X 20.  So if you are spending $50 your points would be 750 (50 X 15).  If its a 20X's offer than mulitiply that by 20 (750 X 20) for a total of 15,000.  You either get .75 or $15.00 depending on the 20X's offer.


Donald - my hero said:


> *This is ME and the reason why i had to ask for help teasing  out the math! The things i need to buy rarely, if ever, go on sale ANYWHERE and are expensive so i might as well get points for them! Normally they were on my Rexall list for earning big Airmiles but since they started up their own reward system (that i also find confusing!) that only allows me to redeem in their store, I won't be shopping there again -- too hard to get to for rewards i won't use.
> 
> Glancing at the flyer now and it looks like it runs Friday - Sunday, 20X the points, i have no idea how much I need to spend to get those (usually a threshold right?) but the flyer doesn't start till Saturday? Bonus for me though, I see several things i need ARE on sale! Do I get points for food items as well or are they excluded? This system hurts my head *


All foods count.  I almost always get a Christie cracker offer of 200 points on every $2 spend.  They always go on sale Saturday so I wait and buy them with my 20X's offer for a bigger points return.  I then get the 20X's for the spend and the bonus points as well.  

My 20X's offer this week is a spend $75.  I don't need anything much so this one I will pass on.


----------



## tinkerone

Don't forget, if your classified senior, if you go in the first hour of open you also get the senior discount on regularly priced items.  You can use that with the 20 X's offer as well, just make sure your purchases are at the spend threshold after the senior discount.  I just ask them to check I hit my mark and if I don't then I'll toss on a pack of gum or magazine.  Not sure how long this is going to go on for, the usual I think is one Thursday every month, but with the virus they have been giving the discount every day for the first hour of open.  Money in my pocket.

They have never asked me for ID so if your almost a senior I would be tempted to use this anyways.


----------



## Debbie

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> 20x is better.  When I do the $50/20x offers, I usually come out with 15,000 points. And yes it's 15 points per $1.
> 
> But what is the dollar amount attached to the 20x offer?  Sometimes they are $50, sometimes $75.  If $75, I come away with 22,500 points.


This was me early in the week. I was headed towards shoppers so did the $50/20x the points offer, and, even using my PCMC I earned ~17 000 Had I waited and spent another $10-12 the next day, I would have had 20 000.  So, I could have waited and got another 3000 points. But it is all good. I got my necessary errand done and got what I needed.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

@tinkerone I can't remember the last time my offer was $50/20X. It has been $75 for like at least 4 weeks now. Usually they throw in one of the higher thresholds once per month, one redemption offer, then the other two weeks are $50/20X.

I mean, I always manage to hit the $75, but still. Spending $50 is a lot easier sometimes when you might not need as much stuff in your pantry.


----------



## marchingstar

For me, the threshold is never difficult to reach. My struggle, these days, is visiting as few stores as possible. Max one store per week. 

Shoppers has pantry/freezer/fridge staples, but no produce. So I can only go to the drug store when I have planned ahead with longer-lasting produce the week before, and stuck to my meal plan. 

So points are still kind of taking a back seat for me. When I can go, I make sure to earn as many as possible, though!!


----------



## bababear_50

Saturday June 6th to Friday June 12
Buy any $50.00 Gift card 
:Bass Pro
:Cabelas
:Uber
Or
:OLG gift cards
get 10,000 points.

Hugs Mel

Bottom of page 11
https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10061/1362449?page=11


----------



## tinkerone

bababear_50 said:


> Saturday June 6th to Friday June 12
> Buy any $50.00 Gift card
> :Bass Pro
> :Cabelas
> :Uber
> Or
> :OLG gift cards
> get 10,000 points.
> 
> Hugs Mel
> 
> Bottom of page 11
> https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10061/1362449?page=11


Interestingly enough, this does not show in my delivered flyer.  I would love to get the OLG gift cards so I will have to just go over and see I guess.  Thanks for posting because I would have never known.  Now to see if it is my area.....


----------



## mort1331

bababear_50 said:


> Saturday June 6th to Friday June 12
> Buy any $50.00 Gift card
> :Bass Pro
> :Cabelas
> :Uber
> Or
> :OLG gift cards
> get 10,000 points.
> 
> Hugs Mel
> 
> Bottom of page 11
> https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10061/1362449?page=11


Thanks Mel...i was just lookong in our flyers here..and its missing that...so i hope that is good for the province..it should be..great timong as i need to buy for wirk this sat and that $300 worth if gift cards..nice


----------



## bababear_50

I am going to try a new Shoppers tomorrow morning ,,wish me luck. 
The website says open at 8 am and I hope that is the true time.
They have self scan check-out! YEAH!!
All my offers saved and ready to go.
Thick slice PC raisin bread 600 PC points
No name yogurt 400 PC points
Salted PC butter 400 PC points
Mouthwash x2 2000 PC points
spend $50.00 get 20x points
see I am getting the hang of this

Hugs Mel


----------



## bababear_50

Sometimes you just have to stick to the tried and true.
Not a great shop,,very little stock and not overly helpful staff,although if I had to be working with the public right now I am not sure I would be either.
I think I will stick to my Shoppers that is close to home.
Hugs
Mel


----------



## tinkerone

Just back from Shoppers and report that the Lotto GC's did not produce a bonus for me.  It was not in our flyer so I'm not really surprised but was hopeful.  There was no signage at the store about a bonus points award for any GC's.  
@bababear_50  my shoppers is usually quite friendly but I found this morning they were almost militant.  There is one very nice older lady who works the cash mostly and she was barking out orders today.  Anyways, sorry your shop did not go well.


----------



## bababear_50

tinkerone said:


> Just back from Shoppers and report that the Lotto GC's did not produce a bonus for me.  It was not in our flyer so I'm not really surprised but was hopeful.  There was no signage at the store about a bonus points award for any GC's.
> @bababear_50  my shoppers is usually quite friendly but I found this morning they were almost militant.  There is one very nice older lady who works the cash mostly and she was barking out orders today.  Anyways, sorry your shop did not go well.


Hi Tinkerone
I am sorry it didn't work,,is it possible to call PC to see if they would do a credit of the points due to it being advertised in their flyer?
Just a thought.
I have to admit having points in my account by the time I arrive home is way better than the airmiles system.I bought gas yesterday and by the time I got home the PC points were in my account,,wow!

Hugs
Mel


----------



## tinkerone

bababear_50 said:


> Hi Tinkerone
> I am sorry it didn't work,,is it possible to call PC to see if they would do a credit of the points due to it being advertised in their flyer?
> Just a thought.
> I have to admit having points in my account by the time I arrive home is way better than the airmiles system.I bought gas yesterday and by the time I got home the PC points were in my account,,wow!
> 
> Hugs
> Mel


That's the thing.  While it did show in the Reebee flyer it did not show in our flyer so I'm wondering if it's a reginal thing and ours just doesn't happen to be the region.  I suppose I could send a request but they normally look at anything over 5000 points very closely and I doubt it would go through but who knows.

ETA-I took a screen shot to keep and sent the request off anyways.  We will see what happens.  Fingers crossed.


----------



## bababear_50

Did you know that you can collect PC points at Wellwise ?
I needed some therapy clay for a student and hey I got PC points,,,too cool!

https://www.wellwise.ca/?gclid=EAIaIQobChMI-_DD37vt6QIV1QiICR1HNAltEAAYASAAEgL3YfD_BwE&gclsrc=aw.ds]
Hugs Mel


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Cashed in another $60 worth of points at Superstore today. That puts my WDW travel fund up to $385 CDN.  I stopped buying gift cards until I know my trip is going forward.


----------



## dancin Disney style

tinkerone said:


> Just back from Shoppers and report that the Lotto GC's did not produce a bonus for me.  It was not in our flyer so I'm not really surprised but was hopeful.  There was no signage at the store about a bonus points award for any GC's.
> @bababear_50  my shoppers is usually quite friendly but I found this morning they were almost militant.  There is one very nice older lady who works the cash mostly and she was barking out orders today.  Anyways, sorry your shop did not go well.


The last time I bought a gift card with bonus points the points came later....maybe 2 weeks later.  Read the T&C.


----------



## bababear_50

I am thinking you will eventually get the points for the Gift cards
this is part of my email from them today.

*Get 10,000 points* for every $50 you spend on Bass Pro Shops, Cabela’s, Uber, or OLG Gift Cards.*
Offer valid from Saturday June 6 to Friday June 12, 2020
* Spend $50 on any Bass Pro Shops, Cabela's, Uber or OLG gift cards before applicable taxes, and after redemptions and all coupons and discounts are deducted in a single transaction at any participating store location, and you will earn the points indicated. No adjustments on previous purchases. Product availability may vary by store. While supplies last. We reserve the right to limit quantities. We are not obligated to award points based on errors or misprints. No cash value. Minimum redemption 10,000 points. No rainchecks. Cannot be combined with any other offer or promotion. Gift cards cannot be used to purchase additional gift cards. Offer is subject to change or termination at any time without notice. No refunds on gift card purchases. Points cannot be redeemed on the purchase of lottery tickets or additional OLG gift cards. Please play responsibly. See in-store or visit pcoptimum.ca for full terms, conditions and redemption restrictions. Offer only valid until June 12, 2020. Please allow up to approximately 2-4 weeks for points to be posted to your valid _PC Optimum_ account.


----------



## bababear_50

Good article explains how to redeem your PC optimum points without going into the store.
https://www.msn.com/en-ca/lifestyle...store/ar-BB15fVri?li=AAggFp5&ocid=mailsignout
Hugs
Mel


----------



## Debbie

bababear_50 said:


> Good article explains how to redeem your PC optimum points without going into the store.
> https://www.msn.com/en-ca/lifestyle...store/ar-BB15fVri?li=AAggFp5&ocid=mailsignout
> Hugs
> Mel


Is this new on PC Express? I haven't seen that when I check out, but maybe I'm just missing it. With close to 400K points, it'd be nice to have a "free shop".


----------



## bababear_50

Debbie said:


> Is this new? I haven't seen that when I check out, but maybe I'm just missing it. With close to 400K points, it'd be nice to have a "free shop".



Hi Hon
I am too new to PC Optimum Points to know if it is new.
 It was posted today in the news article though.
Hugs
Mel


----------



## scrappinginontario

I've just attempted to cash out and don't see this option showing up.  My only option is to change the CC I'm currently linked to.

Has anyone else found how to use PC Optimum points when ordering using PC Express?


----------



## Debbie

scrappinginontario said:


> I've just attempted to cash out and don't see this option showing up.  My only option is to change the CC I'm currently linked to.
> 
> Has anyone else found how to use PC Optimum points when ordering using PC Express?


I went back and reread the link that Mel gave above (carefully). It says to login with your PCid So I've gone back and done this. I'm going to do an order on Thursday after we get the new offers and I'll let you know if, by doing that, I get the option to use my points.


----------



## kuhltiffany

scrappinginontario said:


> I've just attempted to cash out and don't see this option showing up.  My only option is to change the CC I'm currently linked to.
> 
> Has anyone else found how to use PC Optimum points when ordering using PC Express?



 If you tell them you want to use points when you phone in to tell them you've arrived, they can apply them then


----------



## kitntrip

I've never redeemed them online, but when I call superstore to say I'm there to pick up, they ask what form of payment I want and I can choose to use my points.


----------



## Mickey&JoshNut

It might be something new because this is what is says in the FAQ on the PC Express site...

*CAN I REDEEM PC OPTIMUM POINTS TO PAY FOR MY ORDER?*
_PC Optimum_ Points can be redeemed when picking up your order. Please inform the concierge when you arrive and have your card or device ready.


----------



## tinkerone

Time to save those offers you want kept till next week.  Wednesday so time to get at it!


----------



## Mickey&JoshNut

Just back from picking up my PC Express order.  I was told if you want to use your points, when you call to say you are there, you can advise them then, or you can put it in the notes section of the order.


----------



## bababear_50

Early look at Shoppers Flyer
https://flyers.smartcanucks.ca/canada/shoppers-drug-mart-on-flyer-june-13-to-18/all
Hugs
Mel


----------



## Debbie

I'm back to report my experience with using PC points for my PC Express order. 

When I checked out yesterday, I could not find a spot for the PC points. In the space to make notes to your picker, I noted that I wanted to use 100 000 PC points which are attached to the credit card.

When my picker called this morning, we went through a couple of substitutions and the fact that she refused to add the field cucumber to my order because they were so awful. Then, she noted that she was checking out as we talked, put the PC points on my order, and then told me the amount going on my card. 

Have I said how much I love my No Frills crew? Yes, I have to walk through the exit to get the bags myself, but I love it! Oh, and because my order was scheduled for a 1:00 pick up, there was the $3 charge. I'm good with that! I was out of the car a maximum of 5 minutes with 19 bags/big items.


----------



## scrappinginontario

I had a challenge recently and am waiting for a callback from PC Express head office.  

On May 9th I placed a large order (over $225 which is large for me) which included a $50 Ultimate Dining gift card.  

When I received notice that my groceries were ready to be picked up, included in the list of substitutions was that they were giving me 2 x $25 gift cards rather than 1 $50.  Totally okay with this!  Picked up my groceries and included in one of the bags was a small clear bag with the 2 gift cards in it.

Because of everything going on, once I've sanitized my groceries and put them away, if everything was there I often throw out the receipt as it's one less piece of paper to touch.

Fast forward to last Friday when I tried to use one of the gift cards only to have it declined because the number was 'invalid'.  Tried to use the second one and it was also declined.

To make a long story, long....I contacted Ultimate Dining (over an hour on hold/call) and they said someone needed to contact me.  Heard back from them Wed and the cards had never been activated at the store!

Tried to look up the receipt online and only got an error message.  Called the number the error message said to call and a ticket has now been raised.  Waiting to hear back from them.

From what I can remember, i believe I saw a $50 charge for the gift cards on my bill but have no way to find out.  Even if somehow I didn't, I don't feel the error is mine as I ordered them, accepted the substitution and the actual cards themselves.  I would have thought when they scanned the items into my order it would have activated the cards but I don't know how it works.

Waiting to hear back from PC Express who are handling my ticket as the store says there is nothing they can do. 

I will continue to use PC Express but this is disappointing!


----------



## Mickey&JoshNut

scrappinginontario said:


> I had a challenge recently and am waiting for a callback from PC Express head office.
> 
> On May 9th I placed a large order (over $225 which is large for me) which included a $50 Ultimate Dining gift card.
> 
> When I received notice that my groceries were ready to be picked up, included in the list of substitutions was that they were giving me 2 x $25 gift cards rather than 1 $50.  Totally okay with this!  Picked up my groceries and included in one of the bags was a small clear bag with the 2 gift cards in it.
> 
> Because of everything going on, once I've sanitized my groceries and put them away, if everything was there I often throw out the receipt as it's one less piece of paper to touch.
> 
> Fast forward to last Friday when I tried to use one of the gift cards only to have it declined because the number was 'invalid'.  Tried to use the second one and it was also declined.
> 
> To make a long story, long....I contacted Ultimate Dining (over an hour on hold/call) and they said someone needed to contact me.  Heard back from them Wed and the cards had never been activated at the store!
> 
> Tried to look up the receipt online and only got an error message.  Called the number the error message said to call and a ticket has now been raised.  Waiting to hear back from them.
> 
> From what I can remember, i believe I saw a $50 charge for the gift cards on my bill but have no way to find out.  Even if somehow I didn't, I don't feel the error is mine as I ordered them, accepted the substitution and the actual cards themselves.  I would have thought when they scanned the items into my order it would have activated the cards but I don't know how it works.
> 
> Waiting to hear back from PC Express who are handling my ticket as the store says there is nothing they can do.
> 
> I will continue to use PC Express but this is disappointing!



I hope that it works out for you.  I had an issue with the Ultimate Dining Card being activated by our local Fortinos a few years ago.  My Mom had given me the gift card for my birthday and had paid cash.  It is a good thing that I was using it at the Swiss Chalet by my office that we frequent often.  The server came over and whispered that the card was not activated.  I gave her my credit card and went to Fortinos with my Mom's receipt.  They were giving me a hassle saying that it was activated and I think that they just scan the gift card but so not actually activate it.  It took 4 days for the store to be able to verify the card was not activated and replace my gift card.  We have never bought a gift card there again.


----------



## dancin Disney style

scrappinginontario said:


> I had a challenge recently and am waiting for a callback from PC Express head office.
> 
> On May 9th I placed a large order (over $225 which is large for me) which included a $50 Ultimate Dining gift card.
> 
> When I received notice that my groceries were ready to be picked up, included in the list of substitutions was that they were giving me 2 x $25 gift cards rather than 1 $50.  Totally okay with this!  Picked up my groceries and included in one of the bags was a small clear bag with the 2 gift cards in it.
> 
> Because of everything going on, once I've sanitized my groceries and put them away, if everything was there I often throw out the receipt as it's one less piece of paper to touch.
> 
> Fast forward to last Friday when I tried to use one of the gift cards only to have it declined because the number was 'invalid'.  Tried to use the second one and it was also declined.
> 
> To make a long story, long....I contacted Ultimate Dining (over an hour on hold/call) and they said someone needed to contact me.  Heard back from them Wed and the cards had never been activated at the store!
> 
> Tried to look up the receipt online and only got an error message.  Called the number the error message said to call and a ticket has now been raised.  Waiting to hear back from them.
> 
> From what I can remember, i believe I saw a $50 charge for the gift cards on my bill but have no way to find out.  Even if somehow I didn't, I don't feel the error is mine as I ordered them, accepted the substitution and the actual cards themselves.  I would have thought when they scanned the items into my order it would have activated the cards but I don't know how it works.
> 
> Waiting to hear back from PC Express who are handling my ticket as the store says there is nothing they can do.
> 
> I will continue to use PC Express but this is disappointing!


Always, always keep the receipt when you buy a gift card....keep it until after you use the card.  All the info for the card activation is on the bottom of the receipt.  If you had the receipt this would have been a very simple fix.  Now it may take you quite a while...if at all.  Be prepared to lose that money.


----------



## Silvermist999

scrappinginontario said:


> I had a challenge recently and am waiting for a callback from PC Express head office.
> 
> On May 9th I placed a large order (over $225 which is large for me) which included a $50 Ultimate Dining gift card.
> 
> When I received notice that my groceries were ready to be picked up, included in the list of substitutions was that they were giving me 2 x $25 gift cards rather than 1 $50.  Totally okay with this!  Picked up my groceries and included in one of the bags was a small clear bag with the 2 gift cards in it.
> 
> Because of everything going on, once I've sanitized my groceries and put them away, if everything was there I often throw out the receipt as it's one less piece of paper to touch.
> 
> Fast forward to last Friday when I tried to use one of the gift cards only to have it declined because the number was 'invalid'.  Tried to use the second one and it was also declined.
> 
> To make a long story, long....I contacted Ultimate Dining (over an hour on hold/call) and they said someone needed to contact me.  Heard back from them Wed and the cards had never been activated at the store!
> 
> Tried to look up the receipt online and only got an error message.  Called the number the error message said to call and a ticket has now been raised.  Waiting to hear back from them.
> 
> From what I can remember, i believe I saw a $50 charge for the gift cards on my bill but have no way to find out.  Even if somehow I didn't, I don't feel the error is mine as I ordered them, accepted the substitution and the actual cards themselves.  I would have thought when they scanned the items into my order it would have activated the cards but I don't know how it works.
> 
> Waiting to hear back from PC Express who are handling my ticket as the store says there is nothing they can do.
> 
> I will continue to use PC Express but this is disappointing!



This happened to me recently where I needed to verify something on a receipt but I had already tossed it out (pre Covid I would save all my receipts to check against my monthly credit card statements, but not anymore). Now I started to just take a pic of the receipt before tossing it out.


----------



## bankr63

A bit OT for the PC Optimum thread, but just wanted to relate my experience with ordering building supplies for projects through curbside pickup.  I have done a couple of orders through Home Depot, and everything went smoothly.  First order took about 4 days to fulfill, but my second order was ready in just over 24 hours.  There was one item for that second order that I couldn't find online at HD, so I ordered it from Lowes.  Looked at all of the items I needed, and all of them were cheaper at HD, so worth ordering from both.

So I got my HD order 2 days after placing it.  Then I waited for the Lowes email, and waited, and waited.  After a week, I decided to call the store.  Got lost in a voice mail loop - "to speak to an operator, press 0" which immediately dropped you back to the top of the menu structure.  Tried selecting the department closest to what I needed, and the phone just rang for 5 minutes with no answer.  Called the toll free number on the order confirmation email several times, but it always rang busy.  Gave up and waited a couple of more days.  Called the store again, and with a bit more perseverance, I finally got through.  The girl told me that fulfillment of curbside orders was currently running "*Three and a half weeks!" *Couldn't believe my ears. How can Home Depot be running 24 hours, while Lowes runs 24 times that long! She said I could just come into the store and shop for the item. So I cancelled the order with her and headed over to Home Depot where I found the needed item at half the price being asked by Lowes. (Note, it was probably my fault for missing it online by being too specific in search terms).

So moral here is, if you are shopping for building supplies, I highly recommend Home Depot over Lowes, cheaper, MUCH quicker, and much better customer service.  I also really like the curbside system at HD - you send them a text saying "HERE" and then answer a handful of texts to give them the details, then they come out with your order.  Easy peasy.  Shout out too my local Home Hardware for doing it right too, but they don't carry the kind of building materials I needed at their urban stores (Home Building Centres tend to be rural).


----------



## tinkerone

Wednesday, time to save those offers!


----------



## Debbie

tinkerone said:


> Wednesday, time to save those offers!


Thanks for the reminder!


----------



## hdrolfe

Looks like a bonus redeption on the weekend. I wasn't going to do it, was trying to save up for christmas, but I really want some hair dye and nail polish and I hate actually paying for it! So I'll get some groceries and stuff to make me feel pretty  And try to not use all my points.


----------



## Mickey&JoshNut

Had my first oops with my PC Express Order but customer service made it right.  I ordered a package of black forest ham and picked up my order today.  Got out the package to use for dinner tonight and noticed the expiration date was June 12, 2020. Called customer service and they gave me a credit towards my next order.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Soooo, redemption week ... I have enough to get $300.00 worth of whatever. Suggestions?
No, i won't play the shell game of using the points to buy stuff and then putting the $300.00 into a savings account/gift card whatever type thing.
I treat these points the same as my Airmiles, didn't buy anything i wouldn't normally buy so they're free and I want to use them on "something" I'm not even sure what type of stuff I can expect to get? Does Shoppers still sell electronics?*


----------



## marchingstar

Donald - my hero said:


> *Soooo, redemption week ... I have enough to get $300.00 worth of whatever. Suggestions?
> No, i won't play the shell game of using the points to buy stuff and then putting the $300.00 into a savings account/gift card whatever type thing.
> I treat these points the same as my Airmiles, didn't buy anything i wouldn't normally buy so they're free and I want to use them on "something" I'm not even sure what type of stuff I can expect to get? Does Shoppers still sell electronics?*



Yup, electronics are a great option! My local shoppers has a good selection—video games, cameras, and headphones come to mind. I’ve used my points for a switch, and I’ve had my eye on some outdoor bluetooth speakers.

My only warning: the most expensive stuff goes quickly on redemption weekends. So if you are going for something big, call in advance and make sure your store has stock, and plan to be there first thing on the first day!

Edit: I guess I should have also asked...what kind of stuff do you want?


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Time to start paying attention to emails/apps/signs in doors at grocery/drug stores! I noticed hiding at No Frills has starting charging for plastics bags again effective June 15th! No info within the big update in the app by Galen -- be careful now or you'll get charged when you aren't expecting it 
On the flyer and this week's email there's this lil tid-bit hiding under the big deal earn points for buying their reusuable bags*


----------



## Mickey&JoshNut

Donald - my hero said:


> *Time to start paying attention to emails/apps/signs in doors at grocery/drug stores! I noticed hiding at No Frills has starting charging for plastics bags again effective June 15th! No info within the big update in the app by Galen -- be careful now or you'll get charged when you aren't expecting it
> On the flyer and this week's email there's this lil tid-bit hiding under the big deal earn points for buying their reusuable bags*
> View attachment 503806



Well...that explains why my PC Express order that I picked up today from Fortinos was not in bags and instead was neatly stacked in the back of my van...looks like I will need to put my reusable bags back in the van.


----------



## Debbie

It's Wednesday! Time to save your offers!


----------



## Silvermist999

Donald - my hero said:


> *Time to start paying attention to emails/apps/signs in doors at grocery/drug stores! I noticed hiding at No Frills has starting charging for plastics bags again effective June 15th! No info within the big update in the app by Galen -- be careful now or you'll get charged when you aren't expecting it
> On the flyer and this week's email there's this lil tid-bit hiding under the big deal earn points for buying their reusuable bags*



Yep, Walmart has already started charging for their plastic bags again, so not just the Loblaws banner stores.


----------



## tlcdoula

Mickey&JoshNut said:


> Well...that explains why my PC Express order that I picked up today from Fortinos was not in bags and instead was neatly stacked in the back of my van...looks like I will need to put my reusable bags back in the van.


I asked our cashier on the weekend about bring our own bags in to Superstore, she said as long as we can keep them in the carts and not on the counter it was fine.  I have a bunch of thirty one tote bags that we were using before so I can bring those and throw them in the buggy and pack that way.  Way better than all the plastic we were going through in the last few months.  I can prob just spray the totes down with lysol spray when we are done, I wipe off my groceries before they go away anyways.


----------



## tinkerone

Just back from a Loblaw stop and was not charged for bags.  I used two and no fee.  Maybe it's store by store?


----------



## marchingstar

the threshold offer at superstore out west this week is bonus PC points! spend 250$, earn 25,000 points. 

i like this offer more than the last few. one was a folding lawn chair, the other was a box of assorted condiments. 

i’m not sure i’ll hit 250$ this week. i might hold off until later in the week and see what we need.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

I noticed at Superstore that people were bring their own bags in a little bit ago.  We stated reusing our hard sided totes.  It's just so much easier than the bags.   I am happy.  As much as I like to have a collection of bags at home for certain things...I much would rather use less plastic.


----------



## scrappinginontario

marchingstar said:


> the threshold offer at superstore out west this week is bonus PC points! spend 250$, earn 25,000 points.
> 
> i like this offer more than the last few. one was a folding lawn chair, the other was a box of assorted condiments.
> 
> i’m not sure i’ll hit 250$ this week. i might hold off until later in the week and see what we need.


Almost the same offer here at my Superstore in Ontario but it's spend $225, earn 25,000 points.  Still not thinking I'll be anywhere close to it now that I'm able to shop weekly again but will look around.  If only gift cards counted it would be much easier to hit that $$ amount!


----------



## tinkerone

Just back from my Shoppers journey.  Pretax was $71.48 and I received 27,301 points along with a seniors discount of $13.18.  It was a good shop


----------



## Donald - my hero

*how strict is shoppers on their (what I call) the old lady discount?  Rexall is only 55 but shoppers is ???? I know it's older. 
I'm never up early enough to get to the first hour old lady shopping sooo I end up waiting till Tuesday but Rexall is harder for me to get to,  if I'm able to get the discount at shoppers I'd be able to walk. 

but I have real trouble stretching the truth for sumthin like this if the age is much older than I am anyway. *


----------



## juniorbugman

Donald - my hero said:


> how strict is shoppers on their (what I call) the old lady discount? Rexall is only 55 but shoppers is ???? I know it's older.
> I'm never up early enough to get to the first hour old lady shopping sooo I end up waiting till Tuesday but Rexall is harder for me to get to, if I'm able to get the discount at shoppers I'd be able to walk.
> 
> but I have real trouble stretching the truth for sumthin like this if the age is much older than I am anyway.


In my opinion it depends on the store.  I had one store in Toronto who told me they would give the seniors discount to anybody who asked for it but my store in Ajax says it is 65.  Once I was there and the guy ahead of me left the store because he wasn't 65 and had asked for the discount but then the cashier gave me the seniors discount and I by no means looked 65 and I think I even told him I wasn't even 60.   Who knows - maybe call your store and ask them the age.


----------



## bababear_50

My shop today,,
I sent my son in to get me water
4 cases x $1.99.
Very happy.
Hugs
Mel


----------



## tinkerone

Donald - my hero said:


> *how strict is shoppers on their (what I call) the old lady discount?  Rexall is only 55 but shoppers is ???? I know it's older.
> I'm never up early enough to get to the first hour old lady shopping sooo I end up waiting till Tuesday but Rexall is harder for me to get to,  if I'm able to get the discount at shoppers I'd be able to walk.
> 
> but I have real trouble stretching the truth for sumthin like this if the age is much older than I am anyway. *


After reading juniorbugman's reply I thought I would call a few of our stores before voicing in.  I thought the age was 55 and the two stores I called confirmed it.  I know I have never been asked for proof, I do make sure to always say I want the senior discount just in case they forget.   No one has ever questioned it.  
I'm not 65 and 'hope' I don't look it, lol.  Been getting this discount for a few years now.  Maybe call the store that you are thinking about going to and double check but I would think if it's 55 for one it would be 55 for all.


----------



## scrappinginontario

tinkerone said:


> After reading juniorbugman's reply I thought I would call a few of our stores before voicing in.  I thought the age was 55 and the two stores I called confirmed it.  I know I have never been asked for proof, I do make sure to always say I want the senior discount just in case they forget.   No one has ever questioned it.
> I'm not 65 and 'hope' I don't look it, lol.  Been getting this discount for a few years now.  Maybe call the store that you are thinking about going to and double check but I would think if it's 55 for one it would be 55 for all.


I’m going to check that out as I’m be 55 in less than a year.  I thought it was 55 in the past but they raised it?  Will need to find out!


----------



## juniorbugman

juniorbugman said:


> In my opinion it depends on the store. I had one store in Toronto who told me they would give the seniors discount to anybody who asked for it but my store in Ajax says it is 65. Once I was there and the guy ahead of me left the store because he wasn't 65 and had asked for the discount but then the cashier gave me the seniors discount and I by no means looked 65 and I think I even told him I wasn't even 60. Who knows - maybe call your store and ask them the age.


Okay I just called my store and asked what the age was for Seniors Day and she said 50.  I said that I went once and the person said it was 65 and wouldn't give me the discount so maybe that clerk was having a bad day as I know he has been there for a while.   So it does look like seniors can be any age.   I thought maybe I heard her wrong but if am sure if you look over 50 and ask for the discount they should give it to you.


----------



## tinkerone

Wednesday, save those offers


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

I have an offer for $40 on Joe fresh get 10,000 points.  Might have to make a couple of purchases tonight!


----------



## tinkerone

Loblaws has six packs of Scotties tissues on for $2.99.  Anyone know of any dollar off coupons?  The only ones I can find expired June 30th.


----------



## bababear_50

tinkerone said:


> Loblaws has six packs of Scotties tissues on for $2.99.  Anyone know of any dollar off coupons?  The only ones I can find expired June 30th.



Hi Tinkerone
I would like to stock up on these. Last week the cashier in Shoppers very loudly yelled at me that I couldn't buy more than two 6 packs,,I was very embarrassed.  The flyer didn't say anything about a limit it just said after limit price so I thought I could buy two at the sale price and just pay more for the extras which obviously I couldn't.
I don't want to make the same mistake at Loblaws,,so is there a limit on how many 6 packs I can buy?
Thanks 
Hugs
Mel


----------



## Debbie

bababear_50 said:


> Hi Tinkerone
> I would like to stock up on these. Last week the cashier in Shoppers very loudly yelled at me that I couldn't buy more than two 6 packs,,I was very embarrassed.  The flyer didn't say anything about a limit it just said after limit price so I thought I could buy two at the sale price and just pay more for the extras which obviously I couldn't.
> I don't want to make the same mistake at Loblaws,,so is there a limit on how many 6 packs I can buy?
> Thanks
> Hugs
> Mel


Mel, I'm sorry that that happened to you. Yes, you had it right. 2 at the sale price and any extra would be at the higher price. It's very clear on the shelf tags.


----------



## tinkerone

bababear_50 said:


> Hi Tinkerone
> I would like to stock up on these. Last week the cashier in Shoppers very loudly yelled at me that I couldn't buy more than two 6 packs,,I was very embarrassed.  The flyer didn't say anything about a limit it just said after limit price so I thought I could buy two at the sale price and just pay more for the extras which obviously I couldn't.
> I don't want to make the same mistake at Loblaws,,so is there a limit on how many 6 packs I can buy?
> Thanks
> Hugs
> Mel


I don't know how to answer that without the possibility of lying.  When they had the 'Members Only' tuna offer, .99 cents a can, I bought 12.  There was no limit.  Usually there are none however, being that this is a paper product and they have been limiting these on regular days they may have a limit.  If I get there soon I'll report back.  
I would so like to find a coupon though


----------



## bababear_50

Thanks Debbie and Tinkerone.
I appreciate the guidance and help.
Hugs
Mel


----------



## momof2gr8kids

Looks like boost is on sale, no limit, with a 20x point event this weekend.  Lots of other things on sale I need as well.  I'll be there early Saturday morning to stock up for my mom, and get a ton of bonus points!


----------



## bababear_50

Well that was a pleasant experience..
Arrived at Loblaws at 7 am
All carts outside were being freshly sprayed.
Fresh produce was well stocked.
I guess I'd forgotten how they have a few isles of household items,,I bought a new bedroom/office garbage can,,new cutlery,and some post it notes.
I was able to stock up on my scotties,12 boxes,,all set for the fall/winter. When you work in a school,tissues are a much needed item!
I liked the self check out with the hand held scanners.

Have a great day and stay cool!
Hugs
Mel


----------



## Pumpkin1172

It's Wednesday...time to save your offers!!!

Hopefully it's a 20X the points weekend.  I'm needing a few face/makeup items again and I would sure like to be able to score some points on those


----------



## AngelDisney

My amope broke so I got a new one with 20X offer the past weekend. Trying to accumulate points for the Christmas big redemption event! Maybe I can get a new camera with points by then!!


----------



## isabellea

Now that DH is 100% onboard with PC Optimum, we are transferring our point value to a vacation account when we use the points for grocery. Since January, we saved close to 2000$!!!! Since we are NOT planning a vacation anytime soon, we should have a nice chunk of money in the account when we feel it's safe to travel again.


----------



## bababear_50

I am ditching two of my credit cards that I was using for travel points.
I  have applied for the PC card. Hopefully it arrives soon along with my 
100,000 bonus points !
Hugs
Mel


----------



## bankr63

isabellea said:


> Now that DH is 100% onboard with PC Optimum, we are transferring our point value to a vacation account when we use the points for grocery. Since January, we saved close to 2000$!!!! Since we are NOT planning a vacation anytime soon, we should have a nice chunk of money in the account when we feel it's safe to travel again.


Have to say I LOVE this post!
As someone who worked at the executive level in the Credit Card industry, I can tell you that travel rewards cards are one of the worst ways to collect rewards.  Most rewards aren't used, and when they are used they are often so restricted that they can cost you more than not using them.  But I managed a department full of agents who would could convince you that it was a great idea.  Or that CC insurance was a great idea; it's not.  Taking rewards as dollars that you will actually use is a much better tactic.  If you want to apply them to travel, that's great.  If something (say COVID) comes along and you decide you never want to take a flight again, you can use the dollars to buy a swimming pool, trailer, or cottage.  The choice is yours!
I am amazed at your saving rate however!  We put most household expenses on our card (paid down in full every month), and it takes us a bit more than a year to get to that level of savings (and we are pretty good at stacking savings!)  Hats off to you for really playing the program to the MAX!


----------



## isabellea

bankr63 said:


> Have to say I LOVE this post!
> As someone who worked at the executive level in the Credit Card industry, I can tell you that travel rewards cards are one of the worst ways to collect rewards.  Most rewards aren't used, and when they are used they are often so restricted that they can cost you more than not using them.  But I managed a department full of agents who would could convince you that it was a great idea.  Or that CC insurance was a great idea; it's not.  Taking rewards as dollars that you will actually use is a much better tactic.  If you want to apply them to travel, that's great.  If something (say COVID) comes along and you decide you never want to take a flight again, you can use the dollars to buy a swimming pool, trailer, or cottage.  The choice is yours!
> I am amazed at your saving rate however!  We put most household expenses on our card (paid down in full every month), and it takes us a bit more than a year to get to that level of savings (and we are pretty good at stacking savings!)  Hats off to you for really playing the program to the MAX!



I never shop at Pharmaprix (Shoppers) without a 20X and I often get a 30-50% return. Twice I got 55% back with a triple dip (personal offer for LaRoche-Posay, LaRoche-Posay flyer offer and 20X). I stocked up on night cream and sunscreen (brand we always use so we might as well get something in return). We also buy DH protein powder ($$$) when it’s on sale durind a 20X. Saving best $ offers until I can combine is a big winner. We also got many good offers at Provigo (10-15% returns). Either get 35K/350$ or 6K/Every 60$ produce (DH is vegan so we spend a fortune on produce). Since I spend on average 300-350$ on grocery every week, it adds up quickly. We also have the PC mastercard (level that earns the most). 

We’ve also been surprised on how fast money adds up. Much faster that with Airmiles.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

20X the points loaded onto your card promo this weekend!!!  I also have a number of good other offers for items.  It will be a big shopping weekend, as we haven't bought groceries for over 2 weeks again.  So it's a points collecting weekend


----------



## scrappinginontario

Please remind me how the points program works at Shoppers.  Does every item = points or only certain items?  How do I know how many points each item is worth?

I find many items to be more expensive at Shoppers (e.g. my hair dye is 10.98 at Superstore and 14.98 at Shoppers) so even with 20x the points it would be hard for me to believe that it was worth it to purchase at Shoppers.


----------



## hdrolfe

scrappinginontario said:


> Please remind me how the points program works at Shoppers.  Does every item = points or only certain items?  How do I know how many points each item is worth?
> 
> I find many items to be more expensive at Shoppers (e.g. my hair dye is 10.98 at Superstore and 14.98 at Shoppers) so even with 20x the points it would be hard for me to believe that it was worth it to purchase at Shoppers.



Earn 15 points on almost every dollar you spend at _Shoppers Drug Mart_ and _Pharmaprix_.   There are a few exceptions (lottery tickets, stamps, gift cards). But pretty much everything you buy gets you points. Plus you would get bonuses based on your loaded offers and/or the offers in store. I tend to go on weekends when they have good sales. Their prices for eggs, milk, bread, chips, bacon, butter, are all better than the grocery store (especially when on sale) and I get points for them. I don't shop at Loblaws or Independent, there is no No Frills here. When my son was young and I used 2 bags of milk in a week, Shoppers was the cheapest place to get it (even better than Costco most of the time).


----------



## isabellea

I rarely buy anything full price at Shopper even if it’s a 20X event. But I only buy when it’s a 20X event. I will wait for a sale to coincide with a 20X then stock up.


----------



## dancin Disney style

I went to Shoppers yesterday and spent $50.19 pre tax and earned 15000 points.  A bit of a low one as there were no bonus points for any of my items but it was all stuff that we were out of or about to run out of.....so a good stock up shop.  I hit one snag though....I bought some Goat cheese that they had on sale and it scanned in at the wrong price so the price was corrected but they gave me one for free which then left me $2.30 short of $50.  Of course they don't have gum or chocolate bars right at the cash so I'm frantically scanning the immediate area for an item....ended up with a bottle of hand sanitizer that I don't need.


----------



## tinkerone

dancin Disney style said:


> I went to Shoppers yesterday and spent $50.19 pre tax and earned 15000 points.  A bit of a low one as there were no bonus points for any of my items but it was all stuff that we were out of or about to run out of.....so a good stock up shop.  I hit one snag though....I bought some Goat cheese that they had on sale and it scanned in at the wrong price so the price was corrected but they gave me one for free which then left me $2.30 short of $50.  Of course they don't have gum or chocolate bars right at the cash so I'm frantically scanning the immediate area for an item....ended up with a bottle of hand sanitizer that I don't need.


My shop was for $75.  I could have made it but there would have been a lot of things I didn’t need.  I decided to wait  for a $50 spend.


----------



## dancin Disney style

tinkerone said:


> My shop was for $75.  I could have made it but there would have been a lot of things I didn’t need.  I decided to wait  for a $50 spend.


99% of the time I will pass on the $75 spend offer.   Though sometimes $50 is a stretch.  I have one Shoppers that is close by that has a good grocery section (they even have produce)  I used to go there every Saturday and get what I could that was on my grocery list....that was back in the old days ie: February.  I miss getting those points.  Those shops plus what I got at RCSS would get me  25-35K per week.


----------



## isabellea

I often pass on the 75$ offers and wait for the 50$ and then I spend over 100$!?!?! lol.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

isabellea said:


> I often pass on the 75$ offers and wait for the 50$ and then I spend over 100$!?!?! lol.


 Me too...I'm always like " what the heck  did I buy that cost so much "     I very rarely buy something that we don't use or need.  The prices sneak up on me or I miss something in my head lol


----------



## tlcdoula

Pumpkin1172 said:


> Me too...I'm always like " what the heck  did I buy that cost so much "     I very rarely buy something that we don't use or need.  The prices sneak up on me or I miss something in my head lol


I do the exact same thing, I try to keep a tally in my head and then I get to the till and I have spent way more... Nice to see I am not the only hone haha

I try to use my weekly points deals to goto shoppers if there is a $50 min for 20X then I can really get a good haul for points.  My coffee goes on sale quite often so I will stock up on that when shoppers has it on sale etc.  Hubby says why are you bothering when we can't go anywhere .  Pffttt well once we can go be in a year or two think of the time I will have to make up for hahaha all those points will definitely help me pay for our disney trips


----------



## dancin Disney style

tlcdoula said:


> I do the exact same thing, I try to keep a tally in my head and then I get to the till and I have spent way more... Nice to see I am not the only hone haha
> 
> I try to use my weekly points deals to goto shoppers if there is a $50 min for 20X then I can really get a good haul for points.  My coffee goes on sale quite often so I will stock up on that when shoppers has it on sale etc.  Hubby says why are you bothering when we can't go anywhere .  Pffttt well once we can go be in a year or two think of the time I will have to make up for hahaha all those points will definitely help me pay for our disney trips


I miss tossing a Disney gift card in with my groceries.  Just looking at them makes me happy.  Unfortunately my business is still closed so I need the points right now to reduce my grocery costs a bit.


----------



## tinkerone

Wednesday, save those offers!!


----------



## Pumpkin1172

I see it's a redemption week!!!  I might see if one of shopper's has that nifty Firestick.  I would love to have Disney plus...and we don't have one of those fancy new tv's that can have the apps on it.  So until one of our big tv's c-rap out, I'm stuck using a firestick.


----------



## tinkerone

Pumpkin1172 said:


> I see it's a redemption week!!!  I might see if one of shopper's has that nifty Firestick.  I would love to have Disney plus...and we don't have one of those fancy new tv's that can have the apps on it.  So until one of our big tv's c-rap out, I'm stuck using a firestick.


That's where I got mine.  Had to go to two Shoppers but I got one.  It works like a charm to.  Hope you can find one.


----------



## scrappinginontario

Pumpkin1172 said:


> I see it's a redemption week!!!  I might see if one of shopper's has that nifty Firestick.  I would love to have Disney plus...and we don't have one of those fancy new tv's that can have the apps on it.  So until one of our big tv's c-rap out, I'm stuck using a firestick.


Not sure how much a firestick costs but I used my PC points to purchase a $50 Best Buy gift card (when I was also buying $50 worth of groceries) and purchased a Google Chromecast.  It works perfectly if you're looking for another option to a Firestick and then, it's FREE!  Chromecast is on sale at BestBuy for $39.99 this week.  We have 2 and love them!

Updated:  Just looked and Firestick is also on sale for $39.99 this week at BestBuy so you could get that for free also if you purchase a gift card with your points.


----------



## isabellea

Anyone here a member of PC Insiders with a referral code?? We now mostly buy organic products and I think it would work for us...


----------



## kuhltiffany

isabellea said:


> Anyone here a member of PC Insiders with a referral code?? We now mostly buy organic products and I think it would work for us...



I have PC Insiders, let me see if I can find a code


----------



## kuhltiffany

isabellea said:


> Anyone here a member of PC Insiders with a referral code?? We now mostly buy organic products and I think it would work for us...


 Didn't know I could do that!  Let me know if you need an email with a link or can just use the code. Mine is *TK1640, looks like you'll get 25,000 for signing up! *


----------



## isabellea

Thank you! I’ll try and let you know if it works. I think you will get 10 000 points in return?


----------



## isabellea

kuhltiffany said:


> Didn't know I could do that!  Let me know if you need an email with a link or can just use the code. Mine is *TK1640, looks like you'll get 25,000 for signing up! *



Just used your referral code with success! Thank you! Now to see if I can quickly recoup the cost. I have a big (350$+) shop planned for tomorrow at Provigo with lots of organic products for DH on my list so it will be a good test.


----------



## scrappinginontario

Slightly OT but thought I would mention this here.  I contacted PC Mastercard to ask about travel insurance.  I have PC World Elite MC that includes travel insurance.  

I asked them, 'Are there any changes to the Travel Insurance portion of my PC World Elite MC due to COVID-19?  If I travel outside of Canada, am I still covered as normal or, are there changes I should be aware of?'

I was surprised and pleased to receive the following response, 'Your World Elite MasterCard will include Travel Emergency Medical Insurance and there have been no changes made to this coverage due to COVID 19. It is 24-hour assistance by calling 1-866-892-8683 within Canada and the United States, or 613-634-4997 locally or collect from other countries. The primary cardholder, spouse and dependent children under 65 years of age are covered for up to 10 consecutive days of travel starting on the day of departure. Covered expenses include: Hospital accommodation and medical expenses, doctor charges, nursing, diagnostic services, ambulance service, emergency air transport, prescription drug reimbursement, accidental dental care, medical appliances, return airfare, transportation to bedside, vehicle return and return of deceased.'

I'm still pretty confident we'll be cancelling our Sep 2020 trip due to the high number of cases in the US but found it interesting that should we decide to go our existing travel insurance will cover us.  Nice surprise!

(Not looking for you should/should not go responses, just wanted to post this in case others have a PC World Elite MC and are wondering if the travel insurance was changed.)


----------



## Donald - my hero

scrappinginontario said:


> Slightly OT but thought I would mention this here.  I contacted PC Mastercard to ask about travel insurance.  I have PC World Elite MC that includes travel insurance.
> 
> I asked them, 'Are there any changes to the Travel Insurance portion of my PC World Elite MC due to COVID-19?  If I travel outside of Canada, am I still covered as normal or, are there changes I should be aware of?'
> 
> I was surprised and pleased to receive the following response, 'Your World Elite MasterCard will include Travel Emergency Medical Insurance and there have been no changes made to this coverage due to COVID 19. It is 24-hour assistance by calling 1-866-892-8683 within Canada and the United States, or 613-634-4997 locally or collect from other countries. The primary cardholder, spouse and dependent children under 65 years of age are covered for up to 10 consecutive days of travel starting on the day of departure. Covered expenses include: Hospital accommodation and medical expenses, doctor charges, nursing, diagnostic services, ambulance service, emergency air transport, prescription drug reimbursement, accidental dental care, medical appliances, return airfare, transportation to bedside, vehicle return and return of deceased.'
> 
> I'm still pretty confident we'll be cancelling our Sep 2020 trip due to the high number of cases in the US but found it interesting that should we decide to go our existing travel insurance will cover us.  Nice surprise!
> 
> (Not looking for you should/should not go responses, just wanted to post this in case others have a PC World Elite MC and are wondering if the travel insurance was changed.)


*That is really interesting AND good news for those who have the card. 2 questions i would also have if I get to the point of travelling (anywhere outside of our province) because we always get travel insurance would be:*

*Am i covered even if there's a "do not travel" advisory of any type? *
*Do i need to pay for the ENTIRE trip using the card? (if i use Airmiles for part of it and then only pay some of it on the card)*


----------



## scrappinginontario

Donald - my hero said:


> *That is really interesting AND good news for those who have the card. 2 questions i would also have if I get to the point of travelling (anywhere outside of our province) because we always get travel insurance would be:*
> 
> *Am i covered even if there's a "do not travel" advisory of any type? *
> *Do i need to pay for the ENTIRE trip using the card? (if i use Airmiles for part of it and then only pay some of it on the card)*


1.  Currently Canada is stating 'Avoid non-essential travel.'  There isn't a 'do not travel' advisory.  I believe I would still be covered as I wrote to them on Friday, Jul 17 and they responded on Saturday, Jul 18 with the response above.

2.  In the past you have not needed to pay for any of your trip using the PCWEMC in order to qualify for travel insurance.  In particular in the past I asked if I popped across the border for a day of shopping (pre-border shut-down) would I be covered and the answer was yes even though I hadn't booked a flight or accommodations with my MC.  I have more than 1 email filed specifying this.


----------



## Disneylover99

scrappinginontario said:


> Slightly OT but thought I would mention this here.  I contacted PC Mastercard to ask about travel insurance.  I have PC World Elite MC that includes travel insurance.
> 
> I asked them, 'Are there any changes to the Travel Insurance portion of my PC World Elite MC due to COVID-19?  If I travel outside of Canada, am I still covered as normal or, are there changes I should be aware of?'
> 
> I was surprised and pleased to receive the following response, 'Your World Elite MasterCard will include Travel Emergency Medical Insurance and there have been no changes made to this coverage due to COVID 19. It is 24-hour assistance by calling 1-866-892-8683 within Canada and the United States, or 613-634-4997 locally or collect from other countries. The primary cardholder, spouse and dependent children under 65 years of age are covered for up to 10 consecutive days of travel starting on the day of departure. Covered expenses include: Hospital accommodation and medical expenses, doctor charges, nursing, diagnostic services, ambulance service, emergency air transport, prescription drug reimbursement, accidental dental care, medical appliances, return airfare, transportation to bedside, vehicle return and return of deceased.'
> 
> I'm still pretty confident we'll be cancelling our Sep 2020 trip due to the high number of cases in the US but found it interesting that should we decide to go our existing travel insurance will cover us.  Nice surprise!
> 
> (Not looking for you should/should not go responses, just wanted to post this in case others have a PC World Elite MC and are wondering if the travel insurance was changed.)


I’d be concerned about having only 10 days of coverage in case you do pick up covid and end up in isolation in the States and are unable to travel back to Canada.  

I’d look into adding additional days before heading down.


----------



## scrappinginontario

Disneylover99 said:


> I’d be concerned about having only 10 days of coverage in case you do pick up covid and end up in isolation in the States and are unable to travel back to Canada.
> 
> I’d look into adding additional days before heading down.


I respect that and it's good to consider.  Our trip is 6 days total from leaving our home to returning.  I don't _think_ exposure to the virus normally makes someone sick immediately.  I _think_ there is an incubation period but not 100% positive.

That being said, if we do go, I have already mentioned to my daughter that we would go and be tested 7 days after returning home (mid-quarantine) even if we aren't showing any symptoms.


----------



## Disneylover99

scrappinginontario said:


> I respect that and it's good to consider.  Our trip is 6 days total from leaving our home to returning.  I don't _think_ exposure to the virus normally makes someone sick immediately.  I _think_ there is an incubation period but not 100% positive.
> 
> That being said, if we do go, I have already mentioned to my daughter that we would go and be tested 7 days after returning home (mid-quarantine) even if we aren't showing any symptoms.



I wasn’t sure about incubation period either, so I just googled it. 

From what I understand, you may present with symptoms between 2-14 days after exposure. The norm seems to be 5 or 6 days after exposure, so you may be fine, if you were exposed later into your 6 day trip. But not having additional days of insurance isn’t something I would personally risk for my family.


----------



## Donald - my hero

scrappinginontario said:


> 1.  Currently Canada is stating 'Avoid non-essential travel.'  There isn't a 'do not travel' advisory.  I believe I would still be covered as I wrote to them on Friday, Jul 17 and they responded on Saturday, Jul 18 with the response above.
> 
> 2.  In the past you have not needed to pay for any of your trip using the PCWEMC in order to qualify for travel insurance.  In particular in the past I asked if I popped across the border for a day of shopping (pre-border shut-down) would I be covered and the answer was yes even though I hadn't booked a flight or accommodations with my MC.  I have more than 1 email filed specifying this.


*Both answers are good to know and file under  "check this out next trip".  (i wasn't asking and/or questioning your trip BTW, was asking for future reference  )*


----------



## scrappinginontario

Disneylover99 said:


> I wasn’t sure about incubation period either, so I just googled it.
> 
> From what I understand, you may present with symptoms between 2-14 days after exposure. The norm seems to be 5 or 6 days after exposure, so you may be fine, if you were exposed later into your 6 day trip. But not having additional days of insurance isn’t something I would personally risk for my family.


While I respect that, to be 'fully' covered I would be looking to purchase over 100 additional days for my family 'just in case' because if hospitalization is required it can be for a lengthy period of time.  This could potentially be the case for any unforseen illness/injury while travelling.  Personally (if we go) I will go with what we have and not be purchasing additional days of travel insurance.


----------



## scrappinginontario

I have been very happy with our PC Elite MasterCard as it earns us many points and has the added benefit of it including travel insurance.  This is a huge bonus to me as I no longer need to purchase travel insurance and the card does not have an annual fee.  For those here who do not have one, you may wish to look into possibly getting one if it's a good fit for you and your family.


----------



## Disneylover99

scrappinginontario said:


> While I respect that, to be 'fully' covered I would be looking to purchase over 100 additional days for my family 'just in case' because if hospitalization is required it can be for a lengthy period of time.  This could potentially be the case for any unforseen illness/injury while travelling.  Personally (if we go) I will go with what we have and not be purchasing additional days of travel insurance.



I was thinking along the lines of adding an extra 10-14 days, not 100 days.

I’d be less concerned about hospitalization and more concerned about developing symptoms and not being able to get on a plane which, could prolong your time spent in the States by a week or two. That seems like a real possibility these days.


----------



## tinkerone

Wednesday and you know what that means....._*save those offers*_!

As for travel insurance, check with who ever you purchase from or have with any credit cards.  Can't say for sure 'all' but any I have ever dealt with have the ability to call their hotline to purchase more days if you run into a issue that has you staying more than your allotted time.  So if you have 7 day insurance and you or a member of your covered group end up in the hospital on day 5 all you need to do is call and pay to extend the coverage for X number of days.  This is also true if you are on a 7 day holiday, have 7 day insurance but decided to extend the holiday for 7 more days.  You just call your insurance and purchase the extra days. 
I have the extended medical insurance with BMO MC, not sure if its 28 days or 30, however if I need more I just have to phone in and add it.  As I said, check with your insurance company before you go.  There is no point in buying an extra 10, 20, or 100 days if you don't need it.  That's a lot of dollars wasted.


----------



## Disneylover99

tinkerone said:


> Wednesday and you know what that means....._*save those offers*_!
> 
> As for travel insurance, check with who ever you purchase from or have with any credit cards.  Can't say for sure 'all' but any I have ever dealt with have the ability to call their hotline to purchase more days if you run into a issue that has you staying more than your allotted time.  So if you have 7 day insurance and you or a member of your covered group end up in the hospital on day 5 all you need to do is call and pay to extend the coverage for X number of days.  This is also true if you are on a 7 day holiday, have 7 day insurance but decided to extend the holiday for 7 more days.  You just call your insurance and purchase the extra days.
> I have the extended medical insurance with BMO MC, not sure if its 28 days or 30, however if I need more I just have to phone in and add it.  As I said, check with your insurance company before you go.  There is no point in buying an extra 10, 20, or 100 days if you don't need it.  That's a lot of dollars wasted.


I definitely agree to check with your insurance company. In the past, yeah, it was easy to add onto your insurance while down there if you wanted to extend your trip. But during this pandemic? I'm just not so sure how easy or possible it would be to add extra days once you are in the States experiencing covid symptoms. I'd just really look into this thoroughly before venturing south. I'd rather pay a few extra bucks for  additional days of insurance ahead of time for peace of mind.


----------



## bababear_50

questions please
so when I look at the Great Canadian Superstore flyer I see buy 2 Frito Lay variety pack get 1500 Points.
Is this a one a done?
Like could I buy 4 of them and get 3,000 Points?
https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10001/1368099?itemId=50448720&page=6
Or this one
https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10001/1368099?itemId=50448769&page=9
could I buy 6 bags of Lays chips and get 4,000 points?


And are buying multiples and getting points at other stores like No Frills,Loblaws,,Shoppers allowed?

Thanks
Hugs
Mel


----------



## mort1331

bababear_50 said:


> questions please
> so when I look at the Great Canadian Superstore flyer I see buy 2 Frito Lay variety pack get 1500 Points.
> Is this a one a done?
> Like could I buy 4 of them and get 3,000 Points?
> https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10001/1368099?itemId=50448720&page=6
> Or this one
> https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10001/1368099?itemId=50448769&page=9
> could I buy 6 bags of Lays chips and get 4,000 points?
> 
> 
> And are buying multiples and getting points at other stores like No Frills,Loblaws,,Shoppers allowed?
> 
> Thanks
> Hugs
> Mel


So yes and no
Yes to buying multiples, no to other stores, if its in the flyer and not a loaded offer.
Flyers are per store...ie..shoppers spend 50 get 20x events, just shoppers,,,too bad that would be great at SS.


----------



## bababear_50

mort1331 said:


> So yes and no
> Yes to buying multiples, no to other stores, if its in the flyer and not a loaded offer.
> Flyers are per store...ie..shoppers spend 50 get 20x events, just shoppers,,,too bad that would be great at SS.



Thanks Mort
I hope business is slow and thanks for all you do.

Hugs
Mel


----------



## mort1331

bababear_50 said:


> Thanks Mort
> I hope business is slow and thanks for all you do.
> 
> Hugs
> Mel


No slow down here..cant take holidays..lol..but thank you


----------



## bababear_50

Goodmorning
Well I did it!!! I hit my Christmas goal of $200.00 cash back.
So I've decided to double my personal challenge to $400.00. 

Thanks for all your help and ideas everyone!


Now off to get Gas at Esso....

Hugs
Mel


----------



## bankr63

Disneylover99 said:


> I definitely agree to check with your insurance company. In the past, yeah, it was easy to add onto your insurance while down there if you wanted to extend your trip. But during this pandemic? I'm just not so sure how easy or possible it would be to add extra days once you are in the States experiencing covid symptoms. I'd just really look into this thoroughly before venturing south. I'd rather pay a few extra bucks for  additional days of insurance ahead of time for peace of mind.


Also understand that every policy I have ever read is for the length of the planned trip up to the maximum days.  If your return home is delayed by a covered claim, then your coverage continues until your return (it does not lapse on day 10).  So if you fall ill on day 6 and need to be admitted to hospital, you will be covered until you are well enough to be repatriated.  It could be a tougher situation if you are flying and are denied boarding because of mild illness; however your trip interruption might possibly cover this.  Read the policy carefully and consider all possibilities.


----------



## tlcdoula

I have two shopper exclusive offers on my app.  One is just a spend $50 get 20x.  The other is spend $30
On food items get 10,000 points.   Will these work together?   If I was to spend $30 on food and $20 on other items.   I’m guessing no but hoping yes


----------



## isabellea

tlcdoula said:


> I have two shopper exclusive offers on my app.  One is just a spend $50 get 20x.  The other is spend $30
> On food items get 10,000 points.   Will these work together?   If I was to spend $30 on food and $20 on other items.   I’m guessing no but hoping yes



Unfortunately you cannot combine two threshold offers.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

It's Wednesday...time to save any offers you might want to use next week


----------



## Donald - my hero

Pumpkin1172 said:


> It's Wednesday...time to save any offers you might want to use next week


*anyone else notice that when you save offers that you get less the next week? I have 3 I like and since I started saving them each week I get fewer new ones *


----------



## juniorbugman

Pumpkin1172 said:


> It's Wednesday...time to save any offers you might want to use next week





Donald - my hero said:


> anyone else notice that when you save offers that you get less the next week? I have 3 I like and since I started saving them each week I get fewer new ones


Sometimes I have forgotten to save my offers until late Wednesday night and it has already thought of what offers it is going to give me and when I save my 4 offers I get them plus the offers that it had already given me for next week.   You just have to remember to go in and save your offers.
I thought once it had to do with how often you shop there but I hadn't shopped at a Loblaws brand store since March and I still got at least 12 offers at week so who knows how they think.


----------



## tinkerone

Donald - my hero said:


> *anyone else notice that when you save offers that you get less the next week? I have 3 I like and since I started saving them each week I get fewer new ones *


No, I save them every week and always get lots of new ones.


----------



## scrappinginontario

I don't have a lot right now but i used a lot of my offers this week.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Donald - my hero said:


> anyone else notice that when you save offers that you get less the next week? I have 3 I like and since I started saving them each week I get fewer new ones




I have noticed some weeks I get more offers than other weeks.  But I do consistently get offers for items that we regularly purchase.  For me, that will keep me working this program.


----------



## Donald - my hero

Pumpkin1172 said:


> I have noticed some weeks I get more offers than other weeks.  But I do consistently get offers for items that we regularly purchase.  For me, that will keep me working this program.


*I'm more often than not, getting around 7 -10 offers a week, and some weeks that includes the ones everyone has for threshold spends, Joe Fresh things and Esso offers. Some weeks I get ONLY the ones i saved. I find the programme frustrating!! I spent close to an hour yesterday trying to chase down 12,000 points that are split between 2 transactions. I already have claim numbers since they go back to late April and Mid May but they still haven't been dealt with. I was told an email was to be sent and i had to reply with picutres of the receipts, the email never arrived so I'll need to contact them yet again. 

When it works, it's excellent but dang, it gets under my skin at times!*


----------



## scrappinginontario

I just checked this week’s offers.  They’re good but I’m disappointed the one I saved (and saw greyed our at the bottom of my list as ‘saved for next week’ isn’t there as its one I’d be using for sure.   I can’t say I’ve noticed this happen before though.


----------



## ElCray

Just wanted to flag a great offer on Reactine at Shoppers for those in need. The large pack (84+) is ordinarily $57.99 and on sale for $39.99. At my Shoppers there was also a coupon for $3 off. 

The pack of Reactine has a 10x points offer on it, and I added a few other items (butter, eggs on special) to get above the $50 for 20x the points. 

Regular points: 750
In store bonus points: 5,265
Digital bonus points: 14,250
Total points: 20,265


----------



## bababear_50

ElCray said:


> Just wanted to flag a great offer on Reactine at Shoppers for those in need. The large pack (84+) is ordinarily $57.99 and on sale for $39.99. At my Shoppers there was also a coupon for $3 off.
> 
> The pack of Reactine has a 10x points offer on it, and I added a few other items (butter, eggs on special) to get above the $50 for 20x the points.
> 
> Regular points: 750
> In store bonus points: 5,265
> Digital bonus points: 14,250
> Total points: 20,265



This would be ME!!
I use it everyday!
Thanks Hon
Hugs
Mel


----------



## hdrolfe

Went to Shoppers for 20X the points today, took my son who actually wanted to come with me (it's funny, he hasn't played a computer/video game in a few days and we are getting a long so well... ). Of course once the cart was filled with 5 bags of Doritos/Ruffles and a big "reading" cushion for his bed I remember why I don't like taking him to the store. But I certainly got a good amount of points! 34200, so about 30% back in points. Guess that covers the cushion. 

I love shoppers, but do not like the grocery stores under the umbrella of these points, maybe if we had a No Frills nearby it would be ok, but Loblaws and Independent are not where I like to shop.


----------



## bababear_50

Thanks Elcray
+51,430 PC points
Yeah!!!!
I bought two boxes of the Reactine (all stocked up for 168 days) and some hair care products,,
good shop!
Hugs
Mel


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

I did a Shoppers 20x run today, first time in weeks!  I just haven't felt the need to shop there and spend $75 time.  I never get a $50/20x offer anymore, so that extra $25 in products is hard to shop for without spending it on stuff I don't need.


----------



## bababear_50

Time to 
stock up on some pop (for sons) and water for me ....

10,000 points
For every $30 spent on *almost anything in-store

Hugs
Mel*


----------



## Donald - my hero

bababear_50 said:


> Time to
> stock up on some pop (for sons) and water for me ....
> 
> 10,000 points
> For every $30 spent on *almost anything in-store
> 
> Hugs
> Mel*


*Lucky, mine is spend $75 get 20,000 points. I never spend that much at Shoppers unless I'm getting scripts and since i don't scan my card then, they have no idea how much I've spent, correct? I mean they know I've been there since my location is turned on and i see if show up on my transaction list but they aren't collecting any info regarding the sales.*

*I would really like to like this programme more but I just keep getting frustrated with the offers I get -or don't as the case maybe. I'm still fighting for 12,000 they owe me from waaaay back in April & May. I've sent numerous requests in thru the app, a couple of email follow-ups and then spent close to an hour trying online chat. They were supposed to send me an email to respond to and include pictures of the receipts (annoying since i already have case numbers for both requests so they have the information!) but it never showed up so I need to start that again. This week i have 8 offers and only the two I saved are things I've ever bought before. *


----------



## bababear_50

Hi Jacqueline
I would definitely email again and say look this waiting for transactions from months ago is causing me to have little trust in the PC points program. I want to move on and be collecting points but need these issues fixed first.
Best of luck to you.
Hugs
Mel


----------



## tinkerone

Wednesday, save those offers for next week!


----------



## bababear_50

Hi a question please.......................
So I saw a phone I like at Great Canadian Superstore.
So can I redeem my PC points for that?
https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10001/1369757?itemId=50811258&page=10

Does shoppers ever get things like this that PC points can be redeemed for.?

Thanks
Mel


----------



## tinkerone

bababear_50 said:


> Hi a question please.......................
> So I saw a phone I like at Great Canadian Superstore.
> So can I redeem my PC points for that?
> https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10001/1369757?itemId=50811258&page=10
> 
> Does shoppers ever get things like this that PC points can be redeemed for.?
> 
> Thanks
> Mel


I'm not familiar with Superstore but I am assuming they are a PC store?  If so, to the best of my knowledge, the only thing you can't use your points for is alcohol.   I have personally redeemed points for electronics and never had an issue.  
As to if Shoppers has them I can't answer.  I'm not sure if what the picture is is a phone or a tablet.  Maybe someone more in the know can answer that but if you can redeem at Superstore and they are in stock, I would do that.


----------



## mort1331

bababear_50 said:


> Hi a question please.......................
> So I saw a phone I like at Great Canadian Superstore.
> So can I redeem my PC points for that?
> https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10001/1369757?itemId=50811258&page=10
> 
> Does shoppers ever get things like this that PC points can be redeemed for.?
> 
> Thanks
> Mel


Mel that is a tablet, not a phone, and yes we have gotten both from ss, and shoppers.


----------



## bababear_50

Thanks guys
Hugs
Mel

(it's ok I would have figured that out because the sons never let me buy anything electronic without their advice ) lol.
Thanks again
Hugs
Mel


----------



## marchingstar

bababear_50 said:


> Thanks guys
> Hugs
> Mel
> 
> (it's ok I would have figured that out because the sons never let me buy anything electronic without their advice ) lol.
> Thanks again
> Hugs
> Mel



If you end up finding something tech you do want, just call your closest shoppers! they should be able to tell you if they carry it. 

You can redeem your points for electronics at either shoppers or superstore, too. the best value is usually on shoppers redemption weekends, but that’s also when stores are busiest...everyone is trying for electronics!


----------



## AngelDisney

Couldn’t resist my flash sales offer on Always and Crest: 10000 pts for spending $25, and it stacked with the 10000 pts for spending $30. Spent $30.96 and got 20450 in pts.


----------



## tlcdoula

AngelDisney said:


> Couldn’t resist my flash sales offer on Always and Crest: 10000 pts for spending $25, and it stacked with the 10000 pts for spending $30. Spent $30.96 and got 20450 in pts.


My offer was spend $40 for 10,000 plus the always crest offer, I would have been good until I seen a few things I needed and spent $70 haha did get some extra points for cheese that was on sale so that was ok.  Ended up getting 33,700 in points. 

Hoping one day we will be able to put this money towards a trip back to disney,


----------



## tinkerone

I have an offer of get 5000 points when I make 4 purchases of $10 or more before September 30th.  That is easy to do.


----------



## bababear_50

Phone call from son
"Mom I'm short on time and got called in for an extra shift" "Can you pick a few things up for me"?
Oh yes ...........................................
$54.09
and 20,000 PC Points!!!

Aren't I a great mom? lol

Hugs
Mel


----------



## Pumpkin1172

tinkerone said:


> If so, to the best of my knowledge, the only thing you can't use your points for is alcohol. I have personally redeemed points for electronics and never had an issue.



And I just heard on the radio today...that now you can use your points to buy alcohol!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## marchingstar

Pumpkin1172 said:


> And I just heard on the radio today...that now you can use your points to buy alcohol!!!!!!!!!!!!



Am I remembering right that you’re in AB? Do you mean you can use points at superstore liquor stores?


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Yup... I'm in Alberta. I listen to an Edmonton radio station...and that's where I heard it!!!! lol


----------



## marchingstar

Pumpkin1172 said:


> Yup... I'm in Alberta. I listen to an Edmonton radio station...and that's where I heard it!!!! lol



I thought so (GP?), but I was so surprised at the idea I figured I was mixing up screen names! I wouldn’t mind cashing in some points for a summery drink!


----------



## tinkerone

marchingstar said:


> I thought so (GP?), but I was so surprised at the idea I figured I was mixing up screen names! I wouldn’t mind cashing in some points for a summery drink!


I purchase wine from Loblaws, it would be great to use it for that but probably not.


----------



## tinkerone

Just back from my morning shop.  Spent $89.42 pretax, received 32,301 points.  So just over a 30% return.
Also, I phoned last night to the Shoppers I normally go to and asked about the Senior discount, if it was still offered.  The clerk told me that it is no longer offered in the mornings, only on Thursday, which is the normal Seniors day.  When i went to cash out this morning the lady in front of me told the cashier she was a senior and he said no problem, applied the discount for her.  I then said I was a senior and he applied it to my order.  Not sure where the breakdown is but I am assuming that the boy who cashed me out this morning was a part time worker and didn't know it had ended maybe.  Or maybe the person last night was wrong.  Who knows.  I will continue to ask anyways.


----------



## mort1331

Pumpkin1172 said:


> And I just heard on the radio today...that now you can use your points to buy alcohol!!!!!!!!!!!!


uh oh,,,im in trouble...there goes the savings,...shhhh dont tell the wife


----------



## Pumpkin1172

I had a good points collecting this weekend.  First I placed a a click and collect order at superstore...and got an extra 5,000 points from an email offer.  Sadly, I didn't have many offers that I needed ....so I only collected 7,400 at superstore.  

Then we needed a few things from shopper's...and they had the 20x event.  We got a few bonus points on on item we purchased.  With out base points, instore bonus and the 20x  we got 28,200 points there.  So combined it was 35,600 points or 35.00    I'll take that one.

I figured out the price difference ( because the hubby was curious how much more we paid at shopper's compared to superstore )  was 13.00 more dollar wise at shopper's vs superstore.  And one of those I included the 4.00 more for 2 items ( plus we we actually got an extra bottle and tube ) of those items.  If I broke it down for  single items and took away the one bonus points...it actually would have only cost us 9.00 more and given us 32,000 or 32.00 in bonus points. 

So if I take what we paid extra off of the points gained...I will walked away 22.00 in bonus points...if you want to get a true balance ( as the dh does lol ) It is just an easy way to add to our vacation fund without much extra effort.  I am grateful that our budget allows me to do this, and NOT have to use the points I get towards groceries.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

I didn't go to Shoppers this weekend as I have $400 in Sobeys gift cards I need to burn through first. I wish they would come back with $50/20x vs. $75/20x.


----------



## star72232

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> I didn't go to Shoppers this weekend as I have $400 in Sobeys gift cards I need to burn through first. I wish they would come back with $50/20x vs. $75/20x.



I actually got a $40/20x for today, tomorrow and Wednesday.  And 1000 points on milk, which I haven't had in ages.  I'm guessing because I'm almost never in Shoppers now - I try to do all my groceries in one shot at one store (No Frills) every 7-10 days.  I'll head to Shoppers later today (we're almost out of milk anyway, this works for me!).


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

The only thing with those mid-week offers is the sales are over by Sunday usually.


----------



## Debbie

star72232 said:


> And 1000 points on milk, which I haven't had in ages.


Me, too. I was sooo excited! It doesn't take much


----------



## bababear_50

Did someone say GUM!!!
I'm all in for Gum.
Hauler offers page #1
https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10011/1370690
Maybe it's just me but I find it helps when wearing a mask.

Hugs
Mel


----------



## Pumpkin1172

bababear_50 said:


> Maybe it's just me but I find it helps when wearing a mask.


I picked up a second job ( as both dh and I took a pay cut when covid hit ) to help keep us on schedule to pay down our debt and I have to wear on at the second job, and I find it definitely helps...and also breath mints as well.  Now everyone is always asking me for either when I am working my sifts lol


----------



## Debbie

bababear_50 said:


> Did someone say GUM!!!
> I'm all in for Gum.
> Hauler offers page #1
> https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10011/1370690
> Maybe it's just me but I find it helps when wearing a mask.
> 
> Hugs
> Mel


Did you see all the made/produced in Canada maple leafs in the flyer? YEAH!


----------



## bababear_50

Debbie said:


> Did you see all the made/produced in Canada maple leafs in the flyer? YEAH!



Yep we have been shopping Canadian as much as we can!
Hugs
Mel


----------



## tinkerone

bababear_50 said:


> Did someone say GUM!!!
> I'm all in for Gum.
> Hauler offers page #1
> https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10011/1370690
> Maybe it's just me but I find it helps when wearing a mask.
> 
> Hugs
> Mel


I forget how great No Frills is for deals.  It's only a five minute drive from where I live and yet I seldom get there.  Thanks for the reminder, I'm going to take a drive over tomorrow or Friday.  
I'll leave the gum for others however that is an amazing deal!


----------



## tinkerone

OH OH OH, it's Wednesday, don't forget to save your offers!


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Shoppers is a redemption event this weekend...


----------



## bababear_50

3 No Frills stores down and no gum,,,,,,,
I was not defeated,,,,store #4 had lots of them and even a nice big sign saying Hauler Offer here.

I figured I'd invested enough time and energy I had to make it worth my while.,,so enough gum for family friends and for a year.
40,000 PC points.


Hugs
Mel


----------



## mort1331

bababear_50 said:


> 3 No Frills stores down and no gum,,,,,,,
> I was not defeated,,,,store #4 had lots of them and even a nice big sign saying Hauler Offer here.
> 
> I figured I'd invested enough time and energy I had to make it worth my while.,,so enough gum for family friends and for a year.
> 40,000 PC points.
> 
> 
> Hugs
> Mel


Thatss a alot of chewing


----------



## bababear_50

mort1331 said:


> Thatss a alot of chewing



Yep 24 Teacher/Staff Back To School Survival Kits!!
Got to be prepared!!


Hugs
Mel


----------



## scrappinginontario

bababear_50 said:


> Yep 24 Teacher/Staff Back To School Survival Kits!!
> Got to be prepared!!
> View attachment 518618
> 
> Hugs
> Mel


Sorry but What are those?  Never heard of them.


----------



## bababear_50

scrappinginontario said:


> Sorry but What are those?  Never heard of them.



Well .............................................
some kind Fairy Godmother sneaks into our staff mailbox room or classroom and leaves a Big Baggie or plastic pencil case box filled with survival gear for each staff member.
Just my way of saying you are appreciated.



I've heard of parents doing this for teachers also.
Look here
https://www.google.com/search?q=tea...ECAoQOw&biw=1919&bih=927#imgrc=3e0G5JwqEstU6M
Hugs
Mel


----------



## juniorbugman

bababear_50 said:


> Well .............................................
> some kind Fairy Godmother sneaks into our staff mailbox room or classroom and leaves a Big Baggie or plastic pencil case box filled with survival gear for each staff member.
> Just my way of saying you are appreciated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've heard of parents doing this for teachers also.
> Look here


That is sweet of you.


----------



## tinkerone

Wednesday, save your offers!


----------



## tinkerone

I need help.  I went to Loblaws today and was planning to use some PC points to pay as I have a ton.  I couldn't because my redemption ability is locked.  I can sort of remember a discussion on this and doing it but now I don't have a clue how to unlock.  
Anyone??


----------



## scrappinginontario

tinkerone said:


> I need help.  I went to Loblaws today and was planning to use some PC points to pay as I have a ton.  I couldn't because my redemption ability is locked.  I can sort of remember a discussion on this and doing it but now I don't have a clue how to unlock.
> Anyone??


I've done the same!

1. Open your app
2. Select 'Account'
3. Select 'Manage cards'
4. Select 'Linked PC Financial cards'

The card you want will be marked as 'Earn Points Only'

5. Select 'Earn Points Only'
6. Slide the green bar to the left to allow you to use your points
7. *Save* changes

Sometimes these updates happen quickly.  I've been in line and realized I had mine set to 'Earn Points Only'.  I followed above.  1 time it activated in time for me to use the points, another time I had to pay for my groceries but then went to Customer Service, returned the amount of groceries I wanted to buy using points and then repurchased with points as by then it was activated.  Yes, a pain in the tush but it allowed me to use my points as I'd intended.

Now, when I'm shopping and decide to use points, I try to remember to turn that feature on right then so that by the time I cash out, using points is available.


----------



## marchingstar

tinkerone said:


> I need help.  I went to Loblaws today and was planning to use some PC points to pay as I have a ton.  I couldn't because my redemption ability is locked.  I can sort of remember a discussion on this and doing it but now I don't have a clue how to unlock.
> Anyone??



yup!

accounts —> manage cards —> click on your chosen card —> flip the switch from “earn only” to “earn and redeem”

from what I remember, it isn’t instant like air miles cash miles. you’d want to change your setting maybe the day before redeeming?

i hope you have better luck next time!


----------



## marchingstar

scrappinginontario said:


> I've done the same!
> 
> 1. Open your app
> 2. Select 'Account'
> 3. Select 'Manage cards'
> 4. Select 'Linked PC Financial cards'
> 
> The card you want will be marked as 'Earn Points Only'
> 
> 5. Select 'Earn Points Only'
> 6. Slide the green bar to the left to allow you to use your points
> 7. *Save* changes
> 
> Sometimes these updates happen quickly.  I've been in line and realized I had mine set to 'Earn Points Only'.  I followed above.  1 time it activated in time for me to use the points, another time I had to pay for my groceries but then went to Customer Service, returned the amount of groceries I wanted to buy using points and then repurchased with points as by then it was activated.  Yes, a pain in the tush but it allowed me to use my points as I'd intended.
> 
> Now, when I'm shopping and decide to use points, I try to remember to turn that feature on right then so that by the time I cash out, using points is available.



haha, post twins!


----------



## tinkerone

scrappinginontario said:


> I've done the same!
> 
> 1. Open your app
> 2. Select 'Account'
> 3. Select 'Manage cards'
> 4. Select 'Linked PC Financial cards'
> 
> The card you want will be marked as 'Earn Points Only'
> 
> 5. Select 'Earn Points Only'
> 6. Slide the green bar to the left to allow you to use your points
> 7. *Save* changes
> 
> Sometimes these updates happen quickly.  I've been in line and realized I had mine set to 'Earn Points Only'.  I followed above.  1 time it activated in time for me to use the points, another time I had to pay for my groceries but then went to Customer Service, returned the amount of groceries I wanted to buy using points and then repurchased with points as by then it was activated.  Yes, a pain in the tush but it allowed me to use my points as I'd intended.
> 
> Now, when I'm shopping and decide to use points, I try to remember to turn that feature on right then so that by the time I cash out, using points is available.





marchingstar said:


> yup!
> 
> accounts —> manage cards —> click on your chosen card —> flip the switch from “earn only” to “earn and redeem”
> . you’d want to change your setting maybe the day before redeeming?
> 
> i hope you have better luck next time!


Thank you both!  This answers my question very nicely.


----------



## pigletto

I had an offer for Neilson milk for 1000 pts. I just looked in the fridge at 8:40 and realized I was down to my last bag of milk and that offer expired tonight. So I rushed out to NoFrills before it closed and got my 1000 pts instead of waiting until the morning and not getting the points. Anything for a deal .

The NoFrills flyer looks good for this upcoming week. I will head back over tomorrow to hopefully get some of the loss leaders. So much produce on sale ! I love this time of year .


----------



## Pumpkin1172

I forgot to save my offers last night     It has been " one of those weeks " so far.   Seems they know I have not been regularly shopping in their store again.  ( using up what is in the pantries, freezers and making some room and organizing again )they gave me some decent offers for this week.  Maybe they are enticing me to shop there again!


----------



## dancin Disney style

Pumpkin1172 said:


> I forgot to save my offers last night     It has been " one of those weeks " so far.   Seems they know I have not been regularly shopping in their store again.  ( using up what is in the pantries, freezers and making some room and organizing again )they gave me some decent offers for this week.  Maybe they are enticing me to shop there again!


I’ve been getting the worst offers for a while now.  Most of it stuff I’ve never purchased or ever will. Sobeys must be in cahoots with them because those offers are equally as bad this week.

My freezer is full and so are my cupboards and I’m keeping it that way.  I’m anticipating being out of work again if we get a second wave so I’m stocking up on everything now.  I’m wishing I had a bigger freezer.


----------



## Donald - my hero

dancin Disney style said:


> I’ve been getting the worst offers for a while now.  Most of it stuff I’ve never purchased or ever will. Sobeys must be in cahoots with them because those offers are equally as bad this week.
> 
> My freezer is full and so are my cupboards and I’m keeping it that way.  I’m anticipating being out of work again if we get a second wave so I’m stocking up on everything now.  I’m wishing I had a bigger freezer.


*Same boat here, my offers SUCK! That's if i get more than 5 along with the ones everyone else gets, my threshold offers are stupid high for Shoppers i rarely spend even close to $50 and this week they wanted me to spend $120??!*


----------



## Mickey&JoshNut

I too forgot to save some of my offers last night...and my offers for this week...are all for items that I purchased with last week's grocery order.  It looks like it will be a no extra point week.


----------



## bababear_50

I like the spend $50 X20 points offer starting tomorrow,,, and I have a few good offers I can use. 2,000 for coke/coke zero/ diet coke/Delissio Pizza 800 /Butter 400.
I choose not to save the offers and like the fresh ones I got this time.
https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10061/1372036?page=4
***Get 7,500 points when you purchase a $50.00 itunes gift card.

Hugs
Mel


----------



## isabellea

As a PC Insider member I received a 20X + 5000 points if spending 50$+. Good timing as I need to buy Vitamin D and Omega 3 vitamins for my kids (we give them supplements Sept-June). In a month, I already collected an extra 40$ in points from that membership.


----------



## scrappinginontario

I may look into purchasing a PC Insider membership.  We normally purchase a lot of clothes in the US but with the border closed and no realistic idea of when it might open, I find we're purchasing a lot more clothes at Joe Fresh.


----------



## isabellea

scrappinginontario said:


> I may look into purchasing a PC Insider membership.  We normally purchase a lot of clothes in the US but with the border closed and no realistic idea of when it might open, I find we're purchasing a lot more clothes at Joe Fresh.



Before getting the membership, make sure you get a referral code from an insider member. Kuhltiffany gave me one that earned me 25000 points on my first order.


----------



## scrappinginontario

isabellea said:


> Before getting the membership, make sure you get a referral code from an insider member. Kuhltiffany gave me one that earned me 25000 points on my first order.


Thanks so much!  I'll be sure to ask here for a code first.  Hopefully the person offering their code gets a perk too!


----------



## tinkerone

It's Wednesday once again, the weeks are just flying by, time to save those offers!


----------



## Debbie

tinkerone said:


> It's Wednesday once again, the weeks are just flying by, time to save those offers!


Done. Thanks for the reminder!


----------



## pigletto

I’m killing it with the PC offers this week. I made a $110 NoFrills pick up order for Monday. Not 20 minutes later I got a code for 10,000 pts on my next order of $100 or more if I ordered by Sunday. So I cancelled the order and added the code. It was all still in my cart and easy to reorder with the code. Between that and my PC offers I got 14500 pts. 
My offer for Shoppers is 15000 pts when you spend $45. I’ll get the toiletries and hair stuff and milk at Shoppers tomorrow and trigger that offer. 
29500 pts on about $155 ... not too shabby


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Man, I gotta get back into the game!  I have had a lot of good offers for Air Miles in recent weeks, so spending my money there while the offers are hot!

I miss earning $20-$30 per week on Optimum points!


----------



## bababear_50

I have a spend 40$ get 12500 points for tomorrow so I will be picking up a few items on my list.
Time to pick up my raisin bread,milk and some Advil.
Yeah!
Looks like if you buy a $50 home hardware Gift Card you get 7,500 points,,not too shabby of a deal.
Aug 29th==Sept 4th.
Hugs
Mel


----------



## pigletto

bababear_50 said:


> I have a spend 40$ get 12500 points for tomorrow so I will be picking up a few items on my list.
> Time to pick up my raisin bread,milk and some Advil.
> Yeah!
> Looks like if you buy a $50 home hardware Gift Card you get 7,500 points,,not too shabby of a deal.
> Aug 29th==Sept 4th.
> Hugs
> Mel


Oooo ! I’m scraping and repainting my front porch stairs and railings in September . The can of stain that the owners left behind to show us the colour they used is from Home Hardware. So I’m going to pick up a few cards for the project. Thanks for the tip !


----------



## Disney Addicted

bababear_50 said:


> Looks like if you buy a $50 home hardware Gift Card you get 7,500 points,,not too shabby of a deal.
> Aug 29th==Sept 4th.
> Hugs
> Mel



Which store is this?  I looked through Loblaws' flyer but I didn't see it.


----------



## bababear_50

Disney Addicted said:


> Which store is this?  I looked through Loblaws' flyer but I didn't see it.


Hi Hon
It is in the upcoming shoppers flyer (page 20).Flyer starts Sat 29th.
https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10061/1372886
Hugs
Mel


----------



## bababear_50

Anyone else having a problem logging into their account?

Thanks 
Mel


----------



## isabellea

The app was fine for me this morning.


----------



## Donald - my hero

bababear_50 said:


> Anyone else having a problem logging into their account?
> 
> Thanks
> Mel


*no problem with PC but airmiles isn't working at all and I need to unlock my cash account *


----------



## juniorbugman

Donald - my hero said:


> no problem with PC but airmiles isn't working at all and I need to unlock my cash account


Air miles isn't working for me either.  Looks like it is a busy day for programmers fixing/updating websites as my library site is down as well as the Harlequin Romance site.
PC Optimum site not working for me either.  When I opened the site the first time it showed my information but when I clicked on points I got the oops something has gone wrong.  I tried again and it worked so I think it is intermittent.


----------



## Donald - my hero

juniorbugman said:


> Air miles isn't working for me either.  Looks like it is a busy day for programmers fixing/updating websites as my library site is down as well as the Harlequin Romance site.
> PC Optimum site not working for me either.  When I opened the site the first time it showed my information but when I clicked on points I got the oops something has gone wrong.  I tried again and it worked so I think it is intermittent.


*I think the gremlins are hard at work today, did someone feed them after midnight?!?!? I can't access THIS right now either and not the only person based on their Facebook post
*


----------



## bababear_50

Well PC & Airmiles is down for me........
oh well!
Hugs Mel

Edited to add:
I just did a shop at Shoppers and they did email me the receipt!
Yeah I picked up enough PC points to hit my Christmas challenge amount!!!.
Oh and not PC related but Giant Tiger finally had some big (75) plastic containers of bacterial disinfecting wipes for $2.97 ,,I picked up four of them. If you have some rubbing alcohol just add 1/3 cup to them,,,,knocks that Covid crap out!


----------



## bababear_50

Update:
I'm able to log in now.
New offer spend $30.00 get 10,000 starts tomorrow.
I may see if my sons want to stock up on water & pop.

Hugs
Mel


----------



## tinkerone

Wednesday, save your offers!!!


----------



## bababear_50

Looking at the No Frills flyer
https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10011/1373057This looks interesting

AISLESOF GLORY ???
https://aislesofglory.nofrills.ca/


----------



## bgula

bababear_50 said:


> Looking at the No Frills flyer
> https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10011/1373057This looks interesting
> 
> AISLESOF GLORY ???
> https://aislesofglory.nofrills.ca/



Tried 2 different browsers, nothing happens.  Circle just keeps spinning.  What is it supposed to do?


----------



## bababear_50

It looks like it a new game that you can play to earn PC points.
I saw it advertised in the flyer.
Maybe someone who has done it before (last year) knows a bit more.

Sorry I can't get the link to work now either,looks like it's broken.


----------



## juniorbugman

bababear_50 said:


> It looks like it a new game that you can play to earn PC points.
> I saw it advertised in the flyer.
> Maybe someone who has done it before (last year) knows a bit more.
> 
> Sorry I can't get the link to work now either,looks like it's broken.


Maybe it doesn't start until the flyer is live tomorrow.  Mine just clocked as well.


----------



## scrappinginontario

WOW!!  Some great prices there!  If you're someone who uses skinless, boneless chicken, this is probably the lowest price you'll find it.  I normally look for it being $8.80/kg so $8.31 is GREAT!


----------



## Donald - my hero

*OOOOH i LOVE ME SOME Aisles of Glory!It's like a really old school video game, you're driving your cart thru the store past all kinds of obstacles until you crash into enough stuff and die (feel like that some days in real life  ) At the end you click to spin a wheel and see if you've won any points (might even be something like 100 every day anyway, don't remember) HOWEVER I discovered last year you don't actually need to play the game, just drive into 3 things, die and immediately get the prize. Last year I think i got 10,000 points! The game only runs until they give out a set number of points BTW, so play early, every day until it's done.*


----------



## scrappinginontario

Just played Aisles of Glory at https://aislesofglory.nofrills.ca/  and it was a fun little game!  Didn't get many points today but played a few times after to improve things a bit for tomorrow.

Thanks for letting us know @Donald - my hero that this is a game we can go in and play for points!


----------



## bababear_50

Picked up 500 PC points,,love the game.
Hugs
Mel


----------



## marchingstar

scrappinginontario said:


> Just played Aisles of Glory at https://aislesofglory.nofrills.ca/  and it was a fun little game!  Didn't get many points today but played a few times after to improve things a bit for tomorrow.
> 
> Thanks for letting us know @Donald - my hero that this is a game we can go in and play for points!



did you notice the little characters all have masks?


----------



## tinkerone

Okay, why will it not take my number?  Whats the secret to putting in your number? I can get the first ones in and the second group in but I can't get the third or fourth group in. 
grrrrrr

ETA--I did a cut and paste from a word doc to get the numbers in.  That worked.  Not sure why it would not have allowed me to just put in the numbers, so strange.


----------



## Disney Addicted

I went to play.  What is this Hauler Code it's asking if I have?


----------



## scrappinginontario

tinkerone said:


> Okay, why will it not take my number?  Whats the secret to putting in your number? I can get the first ones in and the second group in but I can't get the third or fourth group in.
> grrrrrr
> 
> ETA--I did a cut and paste from a word doc to get the numbers in.  That worked.  Not sure why it would not have allowed me to just put in the numbers, so strange.


The first 6 numbers are pre-filled for you as they are the same for everyone.  Could it be you didn't notice that and attempted to enter '608559'?


----------



## marchingstar

the bonus offer at superstore, at least out west, this week is spend 250$ get 25,000 points. not bad!

my groceries were just over 250$, and i also got 10,000 points from in store/online offers. for me, more than 10% i points at superstore is a big win!

i also did a restock at shoppers this week. i spent just over 200$ there, and earned 90,000 points. 

so it’s been an expensive week, but i’ve gotten a decent bank of points built up now too. it’s a nice feeling to get to see those numbers climb


----------



## scrappinginontario

Lots of time to build our points.  Exactly 1 year ago today I booked our trip that was supposed to start a week from tomorrow.   Today we pushed that trip out by a year.   I knew it had to happen but it's still not easy.

Was happy to change the reservation rather than cancelling and being charged the exchange fee again.

Now, rather than a 7 night countdown it's currently 372....but it's a countdown all the same and we'll take that!!


----------



## marchingstar

scrappinginontario said:


> Lots of time to build our points.  Exactly 1 year ago today I booked our trip that was supposed to start a week from tomorrow.   Today we pushed that trip out by a year.   I knew it had to happen but it's still not easy.
> 
> Was happy to change the reservation rather than cancelling and being charged the exchange fee again.
> 
> Now, rather than a 7 night countdown it's currently 372....but it's a countdown all the same and we'll take that!!



and now you have an extra year to save your points money towards some extra special touches 

it sucks to be cancelling vacations. i’m hunting out those silver linings these days!!


----------



## pigletto

marchingstar said:


> did you notice the little characters all have masks?


Oh my goodness . I did but I didn’t . Now that you ask I thought “oh yeah... they did have masks.” But it didn’t register when I was playing because it’s so normal to me now .


----------



## scrappinginontario

pigletto said:


> Oh my goodness . I did but I didn’t . Now that you ask I thought “oh yeah... they did have masks.” But it didn’t register when I was playing because it’s so normal to me now .


This is exactly what I thought too!


----------



## bababear_50

So gang I went to Shoppers this morning and used the spend 50 get 20X offer in the flyer.
Now if my son goes to Shoppers this afternoon and does another shop for 50$ will we still get another 20X deal?

Thanks
Hugs
Mel


----------



## bababear_50

Lol Lol,,,,,, you are all out shopping those PC deals aren't you?
Hugs
Mel


----------



## marchingstar

bababear_50 said:


> So gang I went to Shoppers this morning and used the spend 50 get 20X offer in the flyer.
> Now if my son goes to Shoppers this afternoon and does another shop for 50$ will we still get another 20X deal?
> 
> Thanks
> Hugs
> Mel



I don’t want to give you wrong info, but I think that the offers only work once per card.


----------



## tinkerone

bababear_50 said:


> So gang I went to Shoppers this morning and used the spend 50 get 20X offer in the flyer.
> Now if my son goes to Shoppers this afternoon and does another shop for 50$ will we still get another 20X deal?
> 
> Thanks
> Hugs
> Mel


I'm not sure about this either.  It's not a targeted offer so it sounds like it could be done twice.  Reading the flyer it says see back page for more details but after reading that it doesn't clarify this question at all.  I really don't want to take a guess either way.
If your son does try please let us know how he makes out.


----------



## AngelDisney

bababear_50 said:


> So gang I went to Shoppers this morning and used the spend 50 get 20X offer in the flyer.
> Now if my son goes to Shoppers this afternoon and does another shop for 50$ will we still get another 20X deal?
> 
> Thanks
> Hugs
> Mel


Check the fine prints. Some offers are one use only. I made that mistake once and had to return everything. I felt bad for doing that but I shop at Shoppers for the points. It used to allow to use the offer more than once.


----------



## mort1331

bababear_50 said:


> So gang I went to Shoppers this morning and used the spend 50 get 20X offer in the flyer.
> Now if my son goes to Shoppers this afternoon and does another shop for 50$ will we still get another 20X deal?
> 
> Thanks
> Hugs
> Mel


So as others have said, it is only one time use. Now I believe its for everyone, I got it spend 50 get 20x starting mon to wed, so if you can wait a day and check the offers, shoulld be good to go again.


----------



## mort1331

Did my 2 week shop today, spend 233. recieved the 25k bonus, which I am glad it wasnt cook pots, or chocolate, now I can spend my 25 where I want to. In addition to that I was supposed to get 5k for spending 12bucks on quaker products. Not on receipt. Sent a message online, had points with in the hour, on a sunday of a long weekend.....hmm step it up AM. 
But I collect so many more on PC, and SS price matches where Sobeys wont.


----------



## bababear_50

mort1331 said:


> So as others have said, it is only one time use. Now I believe its for everyone, I got it spend 50 get 20x starting mon to wed, so if you can wait a day and check the offers, shoulld be good to go again.



Thanks I decided to just wait till next time.
Hugs
Mel


----------



## bababear_50

Check your email or go here
https://www1.shoppersdrugmart.ca/en/health-and-pharmacy/pharmacy-services/flu-shotMy sleeve is already rolled up!!



Hugs Mel


----------



## Debbie

bababear_50 said:


> Check your email or go here
> https://www1.shoppersdrugmart.ca/en/health-and-pharmacy/pharmacy-services/flu-shotMy sleeve is already rolled up!!
> 
> View attachment 524350
> 
> Hugs Mel


Thanks! All registered to get the reminder.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

So, after seeing wdw gift cards staring me down at checkouts, I think I am going to bite and start purchases them again with points. I have $140 in points now, plus almost $25 in refundable cans/bottles to be cashed in. The dollar is doing better these days too. I think it is back to what it was before the pandemic started.


----------



## Mickey&JoshNut

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> So, after seeing wdw gift cards staring me down at checkouts, I think I am going to bite and start purchases them again with points. I have $140 in points now, plus almost $25 in refundable cans/bottles to be cashed in. The dollar is doing better these days too. I think it is back to what it was before the pandemic started.



Since we don't know when we will be back to WDW, DL or DCL, I set up a separate bank account so when I redeem my points, I transfer the amount of money I saved into the account.  It is amazing to see how fast the balance is increasing.  I never realized how much $$ we were saving on our groceries by using points until I starting keeping track.  We will use that $$ towards our trip when we feel comfortable to travel.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

@Mickey&JoshNut I have a separate account as well for cash miles I have used. I owe myself over $1000 though as I used a bunch of my vacation funds to pay off some lingering bills during the pandemic lockdown.


----------



## Disney Addicted

@Mickey&JoshNut I have been doing the same since last year.  Wow.. it's been a year since we came back from Florida.  I've been putting my cashed out Air Miles in a vacation account, along with my PC Optimum.  $1,300 from Air Miles + $416 from other monies I was able to put into it; and $1,500 from PC Optimum.  For now they are each funding a separate vacation.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

@Disney Addicted I am doing the same! Optimum is for wdw and air miles is for an all inclusive or *gasp* cruise!


----------



## scrappinginontario

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> So, after seeing wdw gift cards staring me down at checkouts, I think I am going to bite and start purchases them again with points. I have $140 in points now, plus almost $25 in refundable cans/bottles to be cashed in. The dollar is doing better these days too. I think it is back to what it was before the pandemic started.


On Friday I finally delayed our trip that was supposed to happen 4 days from now.   Ironically I booked it Sat 4, 2019 and delayed exactly one year later to the date!  We are now booked to go Sep 2021.  

Sunday when we were shopping I had my daughter grab a $50 Disney gift card (Purchased using points as our groceries were over $50)  to “add to our growing collection as a sign of good faith to both of us that we really will get back to Disney!!

I understand many are transferring $$ into a Disney account when they use their points.  I’m trying something a little different this time and trying to accumulate gift cards to avoid paying the cc fees.  Have heard this can be a savings..


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

@scrappinginontario Yes many of us buy the gift cards. You will get a better value on the dollar since no need to exchange money at the bank and you eliminate credit card foreign exchange fees.

I am definitely committed to going back as I have $1800 cdn in cards already!

I can’t return them, so back to wdw I will go! Hi ho, hi ho hi ho hi ho LOL


----------



## hdrolfe

@scrappinginontario I used gift cards last summer and by my math, which wasn't exact, saved between $2-300. That covered the droid kiddo got when Star Wars land opened during our trip. When we go again, I will do the same thing. But this covid thing has taught me to have a few i use to consolidate rather than 1. It would have made a refund difficult. For the last trip I kept adding the small cards onto one and using it to pay for things over time. It spread out the exchange rate fluctuations a bit.


----------



## marchingstar

does anyone know if the gift cards work at disney parks outside the US?


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

marchingstar said:


> does anyone know if the gift cards work at disney parks outside the US?


 Only for FL and CA


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

@hdrolfe I remembered to do that.

I have one for:
resort deposit only
resort balance x2
candlelight processional dining pkg
christmas party tickets
food / misc

I just made labels for each so I remember which one is for what.

Now I might use dream miles for the personal shopper for the Christmas party tickets if I don’t have enough money saved for them. But that isn’t a good return on my miles.


----------



## hdrolfe

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> @hdrolfe I remembered to do that.
> 
> I have one for:
> resort deposit only
> resort balance x2
> candlelight processional dining pkg
> christmas party tickets
> food / misc
> 
> I just made labels for each so I remember which one is for what.
> 
> Now I might use dream miles for the personal shopper for the Christmas party tickets if I don’t have enough money saved for them. But that isn’t a good return on my miles.



That's a brilliant idea. I will have to do that next time! 

I used AM for the MNSSHP, which may not have been the best return for the airmiles but we wouldn't have gone if I hadn't. I imagine we will do that again if possible.


----------



## tlcdoula

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> @hdrolfe I remembered to do that.
> 
> I have one for:
> resort deposit only
> resort balance x2
> candlelight processional dining pkg
> christmas party tickets
> food / misc
> 
> I just made labels for each so I remember which one is for what.
> 
> Now I might use dream miles for the personal shopper for the Christmas party tickets if I don’t have enough money saved for them. But that isn’t a good return on my miles.


I wish I had done that, I did find a bundle of my cards and maybe I still have the ones I used for payments for our Canadian offer cards.  I should try to find them.  So far I have not asked for a refund because they extended the expiry on them but am worried that if we are not able to go to DL next year.   If I could get the credits put back on the disney cards and we decide to do a DW trip in a couple of years I could use that towards our trip.

Oh covid go away!!! you are ruining our disney travel


----------



## tinkerone

Wednesday, save those offers!


----------



## tinkerone

Saw a posting on FB about changes to the PC Insiders.  Points per dollar spend is being reduced and the cost to join is increasing.


----------



## scrappinginontario

tinkerone said:


> Saw a posting on FB about changes to the PC Insiders.  Points per dollar spend is being reduced and the cost to join is increasing.


Interesting!  I already find it too expensive for what you get so if this is true I'll be even less likely to purchase it.  Kinda considering it as we're now purchasing more Joe clothes but reduced benefits will also reduce my interest.

UPDATE:  I think it may already have gone up!  I just looked up the website and it says it's $119 to join.  In my head it was $99 but I could be wrong as I was only going from memory.


----------



## tinkerone

scrappinginontario said:


> Interesting!  I already find it too expensive for what you get so if this is true I'll be even less likely to purchase it.  Kinda considering it as we're now purchasing more Joe clothes but reduced benefits will also reduce my interest.
> 
> UPDATE:  I think it may already have gone up!  I just looked up the website and it says it's $119 to join.  In my head it was $99 but I could be wrong as I was only going from memory.


Yes it was only $99.  For those who are already members the price increase takes effect in October I believe.  It wasn't a value for me before and it sure isn't now.  Wonder how many memberships they will lose with this.


----------



## scrappinginontario

For anyone who has recently become a PC Insider, would you mind sharing what's in the 'Welcome Package'?

Basically I can see it most beneficial for those who purchase a lot of PC Products, Joe Fresh clothes as well as use their PC Express service.  If my math is correct I would need to spend about $1200 in these products over a year to even pay off my membership fee.  It will work for some I'm sure but not thinking it would work with our purchasing patterns.

It's too bad as I rave about the PC Optimum program as I feel it's the BEST out there but this one, not so much for many people.


----------



## Debbie

tinkerone said:


> Saw a posting on FB about changes to the PC Insiders.  Points per dollar spend is being reduced and the cost to join is increasing.


Ugh. I was actually considering it, since I love using the PC Express. This really helps me make up my mind! Nope. Not happening.


----------



## isabellea

Joined PC Insiders back in July and in one month I got 30$ back in points from it. Mostly from organic products we were buying anyway.


----------



## Froggirl

Today’s hauler code EM202

https://aislesofglory.nofrills.ca


----------



## scrappinginontario

What does the code do?  We have been playing without the code.


----------



## Donald - my hero

scrappinginontario said:


> What does the code do?  We have been playing without the code.


*hum I wondered myself so I put it in and what I "won" was some kind of protection thing that let me bang into about 5 things without losing a life,  I got another one further into the game and snagged an extra life so today I got 750 points instead of my daily 500.
where did the code come from???*


----------



## Froggirl

I found the code in a Facebook ad. It’s only good for today and gives you a Power Up Boost.


----------



## Crysten82

scrappinginontario said:


> For anyone who has recently become a PC Insider, would you mind sharing what's in the 'Welcome Package'?
> 
> Basically I can see it most beneficial for those who purchase a lot of PC Products, Joe Fresh clothes as well as use their PC Express service.  If my math is correct I would need to spend about $1200 in these products over a year to even pay off my membership fee.  It will work for some I'm sure but not thinking it would work with our purchasing patterns.
> 
> It's too bad as I rave about the PC Optimum program as I feel it's the BEST out there but this one, not so much for many people.


I joined back in January. They had an offer that if you joined you would get 50,000 pc points. So membership cost $99 and I instantly got $50 in points. Then I was supposed to receive a welcome gift, but I just received  a notice that it’s coming soon. Haha (7 months later) I got a $99 travel voucher that I haven’t been able to use as there is no where to fly to but it can count towards hotel stays if you are staying  3 nights or longer. 
How I’ve used my member ship had been to receive 200 points for every $1 spend on diapers. Works out to 20% savings and this subscription stacked on top of monthly store offers of spend $100 get 19,000. So for every $100 spend on diapers I recieved  39,000 points. Also received 200 points for every dollar spent on joe fresh clothes. And joe fresh often had offers of spend $50 get 10,000 points with stacked with other offer. So $30 for $100 spent. Shipping was free. This program has been great so far. As for the changes, I personally won’t renew. Not for $20 more per year, half the points for diapers and clothes. I don’t use enough pc brands to make it worth while. It’s unfortunate. I was really raking in the points.


----------



## marchingstar

Froggirl said:


> I found the code in a Facebook ad. It’s only good for today and gives you a Power Up Boost.



thanks for this! i set my own high score in the game, and i think the great start really helped


----------



## marchingstar

okay gang i could use some help. i have an offer that’s available at shoppers tomorrow: 40% back in points when you redeem 50,000+ points. 

let’s say i have 100,000 points that i would normally save for a redemption event (where they’d be worth 140$). is this deal better? about the same? i don’t know how to puzzle this one out.


----------



## marchingstar

marchingstar said:


> okay gang i could use some help. i have an offer that’s available at shoppers tomorrow: 40% back in points when you redeem 50,000+ points.
> 
> let’s say i have 100,000 points that i would normally save for a redemption event (where they’d be worth 140$). is this deal better? about the same? i don’t know how to puzzle this one out.



can someone check my math and tell me if this makes sense?

so on a regular day, 140,000 points has a value of 140$.

on a redemption day, 100,000 points has a value of 140$.

with the 40% back offer, 140,000 points will have a value of 140$, with a return of 56,000 points. So the net points cost will be 84,000.

am I right that the return with the 40% back offer is overall a better return?


----------



## tinkerone

Froggirl said:


> Today’s hauler code EM202
> 
> https://aislesofglory.nofrills.ca


do you have a code for today?


----------



## tinkerone

marchingstar said:


> can someone check my math and tell me if this makes sense?
> 
> so on a regular day, 140,000 points has a value of 140$.
> 
> on a redemption day, 100,000 points has a value of 140$.
> 
> with the 40% back offer, 140,000 points will have a value of 140$, with a return of 56,000 points. So the net points cost will be 84,000.
> 
> am I right that the return with the 40% back offer is overall a better return?


That looks right to me.  I just did the math and seems to be the better deal.


----------



## Froggirl

Today’s hauler code G211P to get an Arcade token for the secret level.


----------



## AngelDisney

tinkerone said:


> That looks right to me.  I just did the math and seems to be the better deal.


It is a better deal but I want to keep my points for the big redemption in December. It’s tempting!


----------



## marchingstar

update: i used the 40% off deal and it worked perfectly!


----------



## marchingstar

Froggirl said:


> Today’s hauler code G211P to get an Arcade token for the secret level.



the arcade part is the best!


----------



## Froggirl

Today’s hauler code is JV56G


----------



## bababear_50

Froggirl said:


> Today’s hauler code is JV56G



Thank you
Hugs
Mel


----------



## Debbie

Froggirl said:


> Today’s hauler code is JV56G


Thanks!


----------



## juniorbugman

Found this on a website and tried a couple of the codes and it looks like they all work so I guess you can just pick which one you want to use.
*BONUS!* Use one of the Hauler Codes below or check the bottom of your No Frills receipt to receive a special power up on your next round!
*50FIN (Haul Magnet Boost)
BUUON (Life Shield Boost)
8NSSE (Arcade Token)
DSOLX (10,000 Bonus Points)
E7KSI (Haul Magnet Boost)
JV56G (1 Extra Life)*


----------



## tinkerone

juniorbugman said:


> Found this on a website and tried a couple of the codes and it looks like they all work so I guess you can just pick which one you want to use.
> *BONUS!* Use one of the Hauler Codes below or check the bottom of your No Frills receipt to receive a special power up on your next round!
> *50FIN (Haul Magnet Boost)
> BUUON (Life Shield Boost)
> 8NSSE (Arcade Token)
> DSOLX (10,000 Bonus Points)
> E7KSI (Haul Magnet Boost)
> JV56G (1 Extra Life)*


I used the DSOLX and got the 10,000 bonus points.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

You know that your points hunting is wearing off on your significant other when he is looking at what is the better price on cookies per 100 grams when he points out that we get an extra 500 points per package of cookies     
That was us shopping on Sunday morning.  He was complaining about how much money we spent this week ( 155 and change )  and with all our points  I got an extra 8300 points this week.  Our pantry needed a little restocking again...and most of those items had points attached to them   He picked the packages of cookies based on the points.  He still does not understand or realize that the bulk of our points come from me watching and shopping at Shopper's for items we use that are on sale and on points weekends.  but he sure notices when the points total jumps up


----------



## scrappinginontario

I'm curious to know if anyone has looked more into the, 'PC Money Account' that PC Financial is advertising.

I was with PC banking for almost 20 years when they split into Simplii Financial and PC Financial a couple of years ago.  It seems to me that PC Financial may be trying to get into bank accounts?  Is that how others are reading it?  

I'm trying to do the points thing and see which would be more beneficial.  That being said, if the only place I can take cash out of a machine without penalty (my guess only) is in a Loblaws location with a bank machine then I can't see this being a good option.  I like that I can go to CIBC locations as there are a lot more of those available.

just curious to see what others have thought of their latest push for this new product?


----------



## hdrolfe

I got an email about it but I am happy with my Tangerine account. I wasn't quite clear if it was an actual account or some kind of prepaid credit card situation. 

I like my Tangerine though, I've had an account with them since they were ING back in the beginning but only as a savings. I switched to their chequing as well last year when my bank raised fees again (without telling me). I love it now, I get my pay cheque the day before my actual pay day (shh!) and just find it really easy to use. I don't miss having a bank to visit, if I need cash I find a Scotiabank location. I have a savings for me and one for my son as well. And just today I see they are (finally) going to offer a Visa Debit which means I can pay for amazon from my account again (the only thing I have missed from my old account). Any way! All to say, yes, saw the email about PC Cash but didn't give it much thought. If I wasn't happy with what I have I probably would have though, anything to avoid fees.


----------



## scrappinginontario

hdrolfe said:


> I got an email about it but I am happy with my Tangerine account. I wasn't quite clear if it was an actual account or some kind of prepaid credit card situation.
> 
> I like my Tangerine though, I've had an account with them since they were ING back in the beginning but only as a savings. I switched to their chequing as well last year when my bank raised fees again (without telling me). I love it now, I get my pay cheque the day before my actual pay day (shh!) and just find it really easy to use. I don't miss having a bank to visit, if I need cash I find a Scotiabank location. I have a savings for me and one for my son as well. And just today I see they are (finally) going to offer a Visa Debit which means I can pay for amazon from my account again (the only thing I have missed from my old account). Any way! All to say, yes, saw the email about PC Cash but didn't give it much thought. If I wasn't happy with what I have I probably would have though, anything to avoid fees.


I agree that no fees is huge. My former bank had gone up to something like $14/month for fees when I switched to PC Financial.  I've paid fees a handful of times over 20 years and that was when I took money out of a bank machine in the US and when I was at another bank with a friend when PC wasn't available.  I'm sure in total I haven't paid $20 in fees in 20 years!!


----------



## pigletto

scrappinginontario said:


> I'm curious to know if anyone has looked more into the, 'PC Money Account' that PC Financial is advertising.
> 
> I was with PC banking for almost 20 years when they split into Simplii Financial and PC Financial a couple of years ago.  It seems to me that PC Financial may be trying to get into bank accounts?  Is that how others are reading it?
> 
> I'm trying to do the points thing and see which would be more beneficial.  That being said, if the only place I can take cash out of a machine without penalty (my guess only) is in a Loblaws location with a bank machine then I can't see this being a good option.  I like that I can go to CIBC locations as there are a lot more of those available.
> 
> just curious to see what others have thought of their latest push for this new product?


I was already talking to my husband about switching to no fee banking and we were looking around. I think the account we have now with RBC is $17 a month .This account coming out is just added incentive. I particularly love that it’s going to earn me more PC points. I’m just not a fan of credit cards though we use them and pay them off weekly. The MasterCard branded debit card would be perfect for me. I‘d rather use that and have it come directly from my bank account. It would work anywhere a credit card would and make life more simple. I might keep a Visa for major purchases so that I had the purchase insurance but I’m done with fees. I’m pretty excited about it.


----------



## tinkerone

I did some math on this new account.  If I'm doing it right then we would get one cent for every dollar spent from the account.  I think that is only on purchases from the account, does anyone know if this is right?  Right now I seldom use my bank account for purchases.  Everything goes on my MC for AM purposes.  It's one AM for every $10 spend which works out to about a cent for every dollar as well.  
Full disclosure, I am a retired banker and as such don't pay fees on my account.  Also get a discount on any US bought or MC fees I choose to pay.  So no fees doesn't make any difference for me.  
Comes down to getting AM's or PC points.  Six of one, half a dozen of the other.  I find collecting PC points easier but can get more with my AM's in some categories.  Hotels, Via Rail, Airlines.  
It's so hard to made choices sometimes.....


----------



## tinkerone

Wednesday, save your offers.


----------



## marchingstar

i played my daily round of aisles of glory and no points bonus popped up...maybe they‘ve given them all out?

it lasted a lot longer than it did last time, but i’m still sad to see it end!


----------



## bababear_50

marchingstar said:


> i played my daily round of aisles of glory and no points bonus popped up...maybe they‘ve given them all out?
> 
> it lasted a lot longer than it did last time, but i’m still sad to see it end!



Yeah same for me but I can't even get past the loading hourglass.
Well it was a fun way to get a few extra PC points without going out anywhere.
Hugs
Mel


----------



## scrappinginontario

Where do we see the points we were awarded?  I'm looking on my PC account and can't see any there unless I'm looking in the wrong place.  Played a few times early on then forgot.


----------



## tinkerone

I played this morning using one of the codes and received 7500 points. 
I looked in my points account this morning and they seemed to all be posted under 'ALL'.  Look there.

Here is what I am seeing.  


Points Adjustment
Mon • Sep 14
+500 points
.
Points Adjustment
Mon • Sep 14
+500 points
.
Points Adjustment
Mon • Sep 14
+500 points

I originally said it was posted under Shoppers but that was wrong, sorry.  It is actually posted under the 'ALL' button.


----------



## dancin Disney style

How many points did everyone earn playing the game?   I got 7,750


----------



## scrappinginontario

Just 1,750 points here but I kept forgetting to play.  Noticed today I have a new 'Other' points category and the Hauler points are there.


----------



## tinkerone

dancin Disney style said:


> How many points did everyone earn playing the game?   I got 7,750


5750.  That's $5.75 so I'm okay with that.  Free money is good!


----------



## tinkerone

Bonus redemption weekend for anyone interested.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

They have a chromebook in the flyer $199-100,000 points = $59.99! Not a bad deal.


----------



## juniorbugman

I got 4250 and since I forgot to play a few days that is good.  It was even better after getting the hauler codes when I earned the 750 instead of the 500.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Hmmmmmm... I wonder if they have some Samsung wireless ear buds.  Thinking of getting the dh some for this birthday.  Might have to go check on the the weekend


----------



## marchingstar

I got to 9750 through the game...so close to 10$! I hope they keep running it in the future.


----------



## dancin Disney style

Good points ‘haul’ everyone.   I’m sure I would have had nothing if the weather hadn’t been so nice in the last week or so. Normally I work through lunch but last week I took my lunch outside and sat and played the game.


----------



## bababear_50

Well I really wish my Shoppers sold even a 1/4 of the stuff the flyer is advertising.
Maybe I need to try and find a better Shoppers.
I think I'll do a drive around tomorrow to see what I can find.

https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10061/1375753

Hugs Mel


----------



## tinkerone

bababear_50 said:


> Well I really wish my Shoppers sold even a 1/4 of the stuff the flyer is advertising.
> Maybe I need to try and find a better Shoppers.
> I think I'll do a drive around tomorrow to see what I can find.
> 
> https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10061/1375753
> 
> Hugs Mel


I'm going to _try_ and get a pair of Apple Airpods.  It's something I would not buy myself so I think this is a nice splurge.  Now, if they only have them in stock....wish me luck!


----------



## bababear_50

tinkerone said:


> I'm going to _try_ and get a pair of Apple Airpods.  It's something I would not buy myself so I think this is a nice splurge.  Now, if they only have them in stock....wish me luck!



That sounds awesome Hon!
Good luck .
Hugs
Mel


----------



## isabellea

I love my Airpods! Got them for Chrismas in 2018 and use them everyday. 

Do I remember correctly that someone had a link in the past to check inventory of items in a particular store? I'm interested in the Chromobook (would be 30$ if I use my 130 000points) but not sure which Pharmaprix I should go to tomorrow at opening...


----------



## tinkerone

UPDATE
Went to Shoppers very first thing this morning and picked up the AirPods.  They actually had 4 but who knows if they will be there by the end of the day.
@isabellea I'm glad to hear you like them.  Had the whole family here for dinner last night and was asking if anyone knew anything about them.  No one did but everyone wanted a pair.  Mama first! 

ETA- used 200,000 and received the 300,000 off.  I picked up a few things that I had offers for but while it showed that i would have received points for those items, they did not post.  I had thought that any offers would count, just not the bonus offers like the 20X's.  Sent off a missing points request anyways and will wait to see what happens.


----------



## isabellea

For a moment I panicked when I read your post @tinkerone because our flyer (Pharmaprix) starts tomorrow, not today, but thought I had made a mistake with the dates.


----------



## tinkerone

isabellea said:


> For a moment I panicked when I read your post @tinkerone because our flyer (Pharmaprix) starts tomorrow, not today, but thought I had made a mistake with the dates.


Our flyer starts tomorrow as well but the bonus offer starts today.  There was no price difference in the AirPods between today and tomorrow so didn't want to take a chance in waiting.  
Odd that they start one offer (the bonus spend offer) and the flyer on different days though.


----------



## scrappinginontario

tinkerone said:


> Our flyer starts tomorrow as well but the bonus offer starts today.  There was no price difference in the AirPods between today and tomorrow so didn't want to take a chance in waiting.
> Odd that they start one offer (the bonus spend offer) and the flyer on different days though.


I think they do this because they want to entice people to shop on Friday when everything is full price in their store.  Shoppers is the only store i'm aware of that has a day of the week with no active flyers.  Most others seem to end on a Wednesday and start new on Thursday but Shoppers is Saturday - Thursday.


----------



## marchingstar

tinkerone said:


> UPDATE
> Went to Shoppers very first thing this morning and picked up the AirPods.  They actually had 4 but who knows if they will be there by the end of the day.
> @isabellea I'm glad to hear you like them.  Had the whole family here for dinner last night and was asking if anyone knew anything about them.  No one did but everyone wanted a pair.  Mama first!
> 
> ETA- used 200,000 and received the 300,000 off.  I picked up a few things that I had offers for but while it showed that i would have received points for those items, they did not post.  I had thought that any offers would count, just not the bonus offers like the 20X's.  Sent off a missing points request anyways and will wait to see what happens.



in the past, i’ve found that when i’m redeeming points, rewards like “spend 50$ get 20x the points” don’t count, but rewards like “get 200 points for every dollar spent on cheese” do. 

so hopefully your inquiry gets you a few points


----------



## tinkerone

marchingstar said:


> in the past, i’ve found that when i’m redeeming points, rewards like “spend 50$ get 20x the points” don’t count, but rewards like “get 200 points for every dollar spent on cheese” do.
> 
> so hopefully your inquiry gets you a few points


They were in my account ten minutes after the inquiry was sent.  There so quick!  I love not having to wait and try and keep track of what is owed.
The odd thing is the points showed after the total on my receipt, including a 20Xs amount.  
At the bottom of the receipt where it shows Total points earned it shows 30.  Neither here nor there as the points are now in my account.


----------



## marchingstar

tinkerone said:


> They were in my account ten minutes after the inquiry was sent.  There so quick!  I love not having to wait and try and keep track of what is owed.
> The odd thing is the points showed after the total on my receipt, including a 20Xs amount.
> At the bottom of the receipt where it shows Total points earned it shows 30.  Neither here nor there as the points are now in my account.



yep, i know exactly what you mean! i tried to fight them once for the bonus points, because it shows on the receipt, but it went nowhere. it’s sort of understandable...that would be an incredible deal!


----------



## tlcdoula

I could kick myself right now, I had an offer for my coffee and shoppers had it on sale but I was to tired to stop after work last night and just realized its Friday and the sales is over ahhhhhhh


----------



## musika

Hey points experts,

I didn't read the whole thread so forgive me  if this is aknown issue. We just bought a switch at shoppers and redeemed 340K in points. Should we have only redeemed 200K I feel like we got zero benefit


----------



## Silvermist999

I’ve recently only been using my points towards my groceries. I wish I had saved them up for this redemption event. Never really paid attention to all the “electronics“ at SDM  before.
Anyone know how often these (bonus) redemption events occur?


----------



## scrappinginontario

Silvermist999 said:


> I’ve recently only been using my points towards my groceries. I wish I had saved them up for this redemption event. Never really paid attention to all the “electronics“ at SDM  before.
> Anyone know how often these (bonus) redemption events occur?


About once a month.


----------



## marchingstar

musika said:


> Hey points experts,
> 
> I didn't read the whole thread so forgive me  if this is aknown issue. We just bought a switch at shoppers and redeemed 340K in points. Should we have only redeemed 200K I feel like we got zero benefit



you should have gotten the extra benefit still, an extra 100$ off? So 340K to save 440$?

I usually don’t redeem that many at once. If you had saved your extra 140,000, you would have gotten a little extra at the next event. But that would have meant spending extra $$ today, so...


----------



## Silvermist999

scrappinginontario said:


> About once a month.


That’s great!  Something new to motivate me to earn more pts since I stopped using them towards Disney GCs...


----------



## pigletto

Twice now I have received an email for 10,000 bonus points if I use the grocery collect service . I use it for NoFrills, make my order online and grab my groceries from the cupboards and fridges at the front of the store. So I have to go in but the shop is done and paid for. I love it. 
The first time I got the email it was 10,000 points for $100 spend. This time it was10,000 points for $50 spend. Both times I was awarded 20,000 points ! So last night I spent $52.10 and got $21.60 in points . I’m not sure why it keeps happening.

In other news I signed up for the PC money account because we were looking to switch to no/low fee banking anyway. I will slowly transition everything over from RBC. I just don’t need to pay $200 a year for an account when I can get the same for free. I don’t ever go into our bank. Ever. And my mortgage is at a credit union so I’m out. I think I will sign up for PC insiders. The extra points on all  PC products is better for me than it was when it was cheaper but only on organics and baby stuff. I’m going to ask for the subscription a Christmas gift from my mom  this year . If I don’t like it I’ll cancel it before it renews and I’m not out anything. It’s pretty much what my mom likes to spend and easy to gift me and not  have to shop . Win/Win .


----------



## bababear_50

I took a nice drive to a small village not far from me. The Shoppers there seems to service many people for groceries as all the Big grocery shops are gone from the town.
They had a whole wall front to back of store with freezers,,so I was able to pick up quite a few thing in the flyer I wanted. Only thing not available was bacon.
Bread fresh with good expiry date,yogurt good expiry date and fresh muffins.
Entrance doors electric open, self scanners and people seemed nice.
I think I may have found my new Shoppers!

Hugs
Mel


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

I just wiped out my points today, 150,000 worth! I need buy a few things and I thought I would just use that $150 towards it instead.  I really wanted to buy WDW gift cards with it, but it just doesn't feel "right" doing that right now. 
So weird...


----------



## wdwgirl1

Hi all   I have never used my points to redeem at Shoppers- only Superstore for groceries.  Would I be able to take advantage of the redemption deal at Shoppers this week- and buy gift cards.  I would like to buy $300 worth of gift cards- could I use $200 worth of points to do this?


----------



## dancin Disney style

wdwgirl1 said:


> Hi all   I have never used my points to redeem at Shoppers- only Superstore for groceries.  Would I be able to take advantage of the redemption deal at Shoppers this week- and buy gift cards.  I would like to buy $300 worth of gift cards- could I use $200 worth of points to do this?


No....gift cards aren’t an option.  The only work around is, for example, you buy $50 worth of shampoo and a $50 gift card.  You can redeem $50 worth of points but you still have to pay $50 OOP.


----------



## isabellea

Got the Chromebook. Used 130 000points (170$ worth this weekend) so only paid 60$ total, tx included.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

@isabellea great deal! I was going get it, but changed my mind.  I am going to start saving again a maybe get it for DD for Christmas.


----------



## isabellea

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> @isabellea great deal! I was going get it, but changed my mind.  I am going to start saving again a maybe get it for DD for Christmas.



I actually got it because you posted about it!  We decided to give it to my youngest for Christmas, unless the schools close again and we need it.

I learned something interesting from the manager of the Pharmaprix (SDM) where I bought the Chromebook from. Apparently, the sale prices of the week officially end at 5pm on Friday in the system and the weekly sale prices of the new flyer, start on Friday at 6pm, not Saturday. So there is only 1h per week without any sale prices, not a full day as advertised. I think I will test it one day at a self checkout cash.


----------



## bababear_50

Heads Up!!

https://www.msn.com/en-ca/news/cana...imum-points-hack/ar-BB19e1w2?ocid=hplocalnews

Hugs
Mel


----------



## tinkerone

bababear_50 said:


> Heads Up!!
> 
> https://www.msn.com/en-ca/news/cana...imum-points-hack/ar-BB19e1w2?ocid=hplocalnews
> 
> Hugs
> Mel


I'm actually surprised they got their points back.  I have received emails stating it is from Shoppers as well as ones that say they are from Loblaws.  It's always either a 'you could win' or 'receive your free gift card'.  They are most certainly scam emails.  If anyone is still not sure then look at the return address.  It will usually have Shoppers in it but something added on the end of it, example .shoppersfly.   I just delete them.  If I don't know the text number it gets deleted as well.  I don't click on anything.  
Yes, they were lucky PC was so accommodating.  It was not the companies fault so good for them.


----------



## Disney Addicted

These weren't e-mails but text messages.  Shoppers was having a text message promotion.  I signed up for it as well.  I received the same link once a week for a few weeks.  But it was coming from the same text Shoppers always sends me Tuesdays offers with and I knew it was coming.  Unfortunately a hacker spoofed the Shoppers number and sent out their own link, making it look like it came from Shoppers for that promotion.  That's a shame they lost the points and good of Loblaws to re-imburse them.  People really should know by now to never enter personal information requested by text links or e-mails.


----------



## scrappinginontario

Just a reminder to keep your points locked up when not cashing them out.

I was at Food Basics this morning and overheard a cashier say, 'I had 220,000 points stolen last night, that's $220!!'  I asked her if they were PC points and she said yes!  I showed her how to lock her card to _hopefully_ prevent this from happening again.

Her story as best I can remember the details....  

She was at home and received an email telling her she had just spent 50,000 points.  She immediately went online and changed her PW and requested a live chat.  While she was waiting for the live chat to begin another 100,000 point email (for a Pharmaprix purchase where you get the multiplied points for $145).  (May not be exact values...)  By this time she connected to a live chat person and was explaining what was happening when a third email came through saying she'd just spent another 70,000 points!!!  

The chat person did something and advised her it was being escalated and that she would be contacted soon.  Overnight she received an email and the entire 220,000 points had been reinstated to her account!!  Great customer service!!

While I was showing her how to change her card to 'Earn points only' I took the opportunity to update my own card as I'd gotten lazy and had mine set to Earn and Redeem points.  Going to be more diligent about keeping it on 'Earn points only' as it seems there are some new schemes out there ready to steal our points!!


----------



## mort1331

Can you imagine if it was airmiles lost...hmm..when would we get those.back...


----------



## tlcdoula

scrappinginontario said:


> Just a reminder to keep your points locked up when not cashing them out.
> 
> 
> 
> While I was showing her how to change her card to 'Earn points only' I took the opportunity to update my own card as I'd gotten lazy and had mine set to Earn and Redeem points.  Going to be more diligent about keeping it on 'Earn points only' as it seems there are some new schemes out there ready to steal our points!!



Thank you I didn't know this was an option to lock them.  I would cry if they went missing I have over 900,000 points saved up.  I need to start accumulating disney gift cards again or put the money into a savings account.


----------



## Disney Addicted

Ugh oh my gosh.  It was nice of you to show her how to lock her account!  It's stories like these that having me redeeming my points for groceries and then taking the money out of my grocery money into vacation savings.  I seldom save my points past $50 worth.  I'd be devastated to lose a large sum of points like that!


----------



## Debbie

Thank you. I went and locked mine. Now to remember to unlock them on all cards when I actually want to use them! Anyone know if there is a delay when switched from locked to unlocked?


----------



## scrappinginontario

Debbie said:


> Thank you. I went and locked mine. Now to remember to unlock them on all cards when I actually want to use them! Anyone know if there is a delay when switched from locked to unlocked?


There is a delay but thankfully it's normally not too long.  I TRY to remember when I'm shopping and decide I'm going to use points to go in right then and unlock my card.  Then, by the time I get to the cash it works.  

I've tried doing it while in line.  One time it worked, the other time not.  The time it didn't I ended up paying for the groceries with my MC then walked to Guest Services.  I returned $50 worth of what I'd just purchased then repurchased using points.  A pain for both me and the person at Guest Services but it worked.

If anyone isn't sure how to lock your points, please mention it here and we'll be happy to write out the steps.


----------



## marchingstar

Debbie said:


> Thank you. I went and locked mine. Now to remember to unlock them on all cards when I actually want to use them! Anyone know if there is a delay when switched from locked to unlocked?



Yeah, like @scrappinginontario said, there’s a little delay. Not sure how long exactly. I unlock mine before going to the store and it’s always worked out okay.


----------



## Debbie

scrappinginontario said:


> There is a delay but thankfully it's normally not too long.  I TRY to remember when I'm shopping and decide I'm going to use points to go in right then and unlock my card.  Then, by the time I get to the cash it works.
> 
> I've tried doing it while in line.  One time it worked, the other time not.  The time it didn't I ended up paying for the groceries with my MC then walked to Guest Services.  I returned $50 worth of what I'd just purchased then repurchased using points.  A pain for both me and the person at Guest Services but it worked.
> 
> If anyone isn't sure how to lock your points, please mention it here and we'll be happy to write out the steps.





marchingstar said:


> Yeah, like @scrappinginontario said, there’s a little delay. Not sure how long exactly. I unlock mine before going to the store and it’s always worked out okay.


Thank you both. I've never had problems, but better safe than sorry! And it did take me a bit to find where to do it, so if you don't know, ask here. Someone will know!


----------



## sweethannah

I had 50k in points stolen and I was credited with those points plus an additional 320K. I moved my account to earn only and 2 factor authentication. I redeemed 390K this weekend for an Asus laptop valued at 499.00 which only cost me 70$ in taxes. I was able to slide the setting over from earn only to redeem and earn in store and my transaction went through immediately.


----------



## mort1331

New promo this weekend for RCSS. Much like the bonus redemption at Shoppers, this fri and sat use a number of points and get anywhere from 10-20% back in points.
This is the first time I have seen anything like this. So different from Shoppers where they bump up the amount to be able to use, this you get back.


----------



## dancin Disney style

As I have mentioned before I've had my account hacked and points stolen twice.  The first time was 300K and the last time was  March of this year was around 200K.   It's a ton of work and VERY frustrating to get the points back.  Getting the points back overnight is a total unicorn.  The first time I went through it took months....maybe 3.  The second time (so weird I can't remember this exactly it was only 6 months ago) I think took 4-5 weeks.   Both time they tried to give me so much B.S.  Things like my email password was stolen or my card was stolen.  Like the person in that article, if someone stole my email password they are not going after my PC Optimum account they have bigger ideas.  They basically tried to spin it into being something I had done.  Also, when doing through it this year I repeatedly asked for some compensation.  At first I was subtle about it and then I flat out asked how many points I was getting for my time and trouble.   I even played the I'm not working right now and I need these points to feed my family card.  What did I get?   A big fat ZERO.

I have said it before and I can not stress it enough.....DON'T ACCUMULATE POINTS.  What on earth was someone hoarding $1000 in points for?  There clearly is some sort of problem with this program that they don't seem to want to fix.  I know they know it's a problem because  there is an entire department with a large staff that only deal with account theft/fraud.


----------



## musika

Oh my lord PC Optimum is driving me insane. I have had at least three back and forth conversations about why I should be eligible for bonus redemption points. The last canned email they sent me (AFTER I sent my receipt) was that I needed to have a minimum spend level to redeem. uhhh hello? I JUST SPENT $400!!! Arghhhh


----------



## tinkerone

Wednesday, time to save any offers you want to keep.


----------



## marchingstar

mort1331 said:


> New promo this weekend for RCSS. Much like the bonus redemption at Shoppers, this fri and sat use a number of points and get anywhere from 10-20% back in points.
> This is the first time I have seen anything like this. So different from Shoppers where they bump up the amount to be able to use, this you get back.



where do you see this offer? it sounds great...i’ll definitely use it.


----------



## marchingstar

dancin Disney style said:


> As I have mentioned before I've had my account hacked and points stolen twice.  The first time was 300K and the last time was  March of this year was around 200K.   It's a ton of work and VERY frustrating to get the points back.  Getting the points back overnight is a total unicorn.  The first time I went through it took months....maybe 3.  The second time (so weird I can't remember this exactly it was only 6 months ago) I think took 4-5 weeks.   Both time they tried to give me so much B.S.  Things like my email password was stolen or my card was stolen.  Like the person in that article, if someone stole my email password they are not going after my PC Optimum account they have bigger ideas.  They basically tried to spin it into being something I had done.  Also, when doing through it this year I repeatedly asked for some compensation.  At first I was subtle about it and then I flat out asked how many points I was getting for my time and trouble.   I even played the I'm not working right now and I need these points to feed my family card.  What did I get?   A big fat ZERO.
> 
> I have said it before and I can not stress it enough.....DON'T ACCUMULATE POINTS.  What on earth was someone hoarding $1000 in points for?  There clearly is some sort of problem with this program that they don't seem to want to fix.  I know they know it's a problem because  there is an entire department with a large staff that only deal with account theft/fraud.



i’m sure people are having an easier time right now with how publicized the fraud has been. eyes are watching right now, so they’re acting quickly and graciously. 

it’s not at all fair that you had to put so much in!


----------



## isabellea

This offer is also on Provigo and Maxi flyers here in QC. Looks like it’s country-wide!


----------



## marchingstar

musika said:


> Oh my lord PC Optimum is driving me insane. I have had at least three back and forth conversations about why I should be eligible for bonus redemption points. The last canned email they sent me (AFTER I sent my receipt) was that I needed to have a minimum spend level to redeem. uhhh hello? I JUST SPENT $400!!! Arghhhh



whoa! did you spend 400$ or redeem that many points?

sounds like a frustrating situation.


----------



## musika

marchingstar said:


> whoa! did you spend 400$ or redeem that many points?
> 
> sounds like a frustrating situation.



We bought a switch on Friday which is 399 pre-tax. Instead of redeeming 200K for $300, the cashier redeemed 340K for... $340.


----------



## marchingstar

musika said:


> We bought a switch on Friday which is 399 pre-tax. Instead of redeeming 200K for $300, the cashier redeemed 340K for... $340.



Hmm, that's really weird. I thought once you passed each threshold, the bonus amount just carried forward. So in your case, that it would have been 240,000 for 340$ off.

I hope you get through to someone who can help. Sounds like a real pain!


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

After all of these point thefts, I keep my account locked just to be safe. I don't recall either Loblaw programs having this issue when they were separate.


----------



## tinkerone

marchingstar said:


> Hmm, that's really weird. I thought once you passed each threshold, the bonus amount just carried forward. So in your case, that it would have been 240,000 for 340$ off.
> 
> I hope you get through to someone who can help. Sounds like a real pain!


I thought that as well.  My son was asking me this same question on the weekend and I told him it made sense to me that as long as you used at least 200,000 you should get the extra $100 off.  Now I'll have to correct him.


----------



## Donald - my hero

tinkerone said:


> I thought that as well.  My son was asking me this same question on the weekend and I told him it made sense to me that as long as you used at least 200,000 you should get the extra $100 off.  Now I'll have to correct him.


*I've tried to do everything i can to make this image big enough to share but .. YES< it says you will get $100 off when you redeem between 200,000 and 500,000. I know this is fuzzy, but it's the best i could do
*


----------



## dancin Disney style

marchingstar said:


> i’m sure people are having an easier time right now with how publicized the fraud has been. eyes are watching right now, so they’re acting quickly and graciously.
> 
> it’s not at all fair that you had to put so much in!


The first time it happened to me it was all over the news....including TV.   I would have to say that was the only time it was publicized.


----------



## bababear_50

marchingstar said:


> where do you see this offer? it sounds great...i’ll definitely use it.



https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10001/1376444
Hugs
Mel


----------



## dancin Disney style

bababear_50 said:


> https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10001/1376444
> Hugs
> Mel


It has to be a regional offer because it’s not in the RCSS flyer where I live.  I use Flipp and Reebee...it’s not on either one


----------



## bababear_50

sorry guys
both my eyes are infected and possible blocked tear duct here.
I can hardly see right now.
I posted wrong flyer to Marchingstar's question
Hugs
Mel
It's in Loblaws


https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10000/1376439


----------



## AngelDisney

bababear_50 said:


> sorry guys
> both my eyes are infected and possible blocked tear duct here.
> I can hardly see right now.
> I posted wrong flyer to Marchingstar's question
> Hugs
> Mel
> It's in Loblaws
> 
> 
> https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10000/1376439


Take care and speedy recovery!


----------



## marchingstar

bababear_50 said:


> sorry guys
> both my eyes are infected and possible blocked tear duct here.
> I can hardly see right now.
> I posted wrong flyer to Marchingstar's question
> Hugs
> Mel
> It's in Loblaws
> 
> 
> https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10000/1376439



thanks  I’m crossing my fingers that I see the same offer at superstore out west!

edit: just read your whole post instead of quick skimming...i’m sorry about your eyes!! i hope they heal up quickly and without too much pain.


----------



## Disney Addicted

bababear_50 said:


> sorry guys
> both my eyes are infected and possible blocked tear duct here.
> I can hardly see right now.



Oh goodness.  I hope you're better tomorrow!


----------



## Silvermist999

I actually got an email on Tuesday about the Redeem and Get points event from RCSS. It says it is a Friday and Saturday only event.  However, I don’t see it mentioned in the flyer either.



bababear_50 said:


> sorry guys
> both my eyes are infected and possible blocked tear duct here.
> I can hardly see right now.
> I posted wrong flyer to Marchingstar's question
> Hugs
> Mel
> It's in Loblaws
> 
> 
> https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10000/1376439



Hope you feel better soon, rest more!


----------



## marchingstar

i looked at my digital flyer yesterday and didn’t see this offer, but it’s here now. bonus points at superstore, just like @mort1331 mentioned. 

the offer is good today and tomorrow. check your flyers by region, and here’s to earning back a bit of points


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Woohoo! SDM finally sent me a 20x/$50 offer instead of $75! 

I started boycotting them as I was always getting the latter offer and I struggle to spend that much weekly at SDM. I think they saw my shopping patterns and just kept them at the higher amount.


----------



## tinkerone

Wednesday, save your offers.


----------



## bababear_50

Question about an offer
So I have a buy $100 Swiss Chalet/ Harvey's or Ultimate Dining card.
get 15,000 PC Points.
But it doesn't say where I have to buy this?

T&C
*Offer terms*: Must be a registered PC Optimum member. For every $100 spent on any combination of Ultimate Dining Cards, Harvey's gift cards, or Swiss Chalet gift cards before taxes in a single transaction at any participating store locations, you will earn the points indicated. Availability may vary by store and region. See gift card for details, terms & conditions. Cannot be combined with any other promotional offers. Not valid on prior purchases. PC Optimum points cannot be redeemed toward the purchase of gift cards. We are not obligated to award points based on errors or misprints. We reserve the right to limit quantities. No rain checks. Offer may be changed or terminated at any time without notice. See cashier for details. No refunds on any gift card purchase. All trademarks property of their respective owners. 

Would Shoppers Drug Mart work for this?

Thanks 
Hugs
Mel


----------



## Pumpkin1172

bababear_50 said:


> Question about an offer
> So I have a buy $100 Swiss Chalet/ Harvey's or Ultimate Dining card.
> get 15,000 PC Points.
> But it doesn't say where I have to buy this?



Usually I have only seen gift card purchases for points at shopper's.  They will be printed in their flyer.  So I am assuming that it would work at Shopper's.  I would ask the cashier before purchasing about it.  
And YUM!!!!!  I LOVE to go to Montana's!!!!!!  I wish I got that offer.  I would be all over that.  It is our go to place to eat when we actually go out to eat


----------



## bababear_50

Pumpkin1172 said:


> Usually I have only seen gift card purchases for points at shopper's.  They will be printed in their flyer.  So I am assuming that it would work at Shopper's.  I would ask the cashier before purchasing about it.
> And YUM!!!!!  I LOVE to go to Montana's!!!!!!  I wish I got that offer.  I would be all over that.  It is our go to place to eat when we actually go out to eat



Thanks Hon
I will see if my son will pick me one up this afternoon.
I'm a chicken Swiss Chalet girl,,, but my sons do love Montana's ,,,so it's a great one to buy and keep for the holidays.

Hugs to you
Mel


----------



## scrappinginontario

I just chatted with an online Customer Service rep and she confirmed what @Pumpkin1172.  The gc must be purchased at Shoppers to qualify for the bonus points.  (see Update below)  

I asked her to provide feedback that this is very mis-leading in the app as it doesn't say which stores it can be used at.  I would have gone to Superstore and been out of luck.

*UPDATE @ 3:30* - Someone posted below they used this offer at Loblaws and WAS awarded the points.  I guess PC Optimum staff can be as incorrect as CM phone line staff can be.


----------



## bababear_50

I am wondering if I can get 2x $50.00 cards??
Hmmmm?


----------



## bababear_50

scrappinginontario said:


> I just chatted with an online Customer Service rep and she confirmed what @Pumpkin1172.  The gc must be purchased at Shoppers to qualify for the bonus points.  I asked her to provide feedback that this is very mis-leading in the app as it doesn't say which stores it can be used at.  I would have gone to Superstore and been out of luck.



Thanks for taking the time to check on this and yes it would help if they posted where to use the offer.
Hugs
Mel


----------



## scrappinginontario

bababear_50 said:


> I am wondering if I can get 2x $50.00 cards??
> Hmmmm?



It appears from reading the ad it should work but I was completely wrong the last time I tried to interpret that ad so I wouldn't say I'm a good source!


----------



## scrappinginontario

On a totally different, very important note, we purchased 'Christmas Milk' (aka Egg Nog  ) at Superstore this weekend!  

I also purchased a box of Pumpkin Spice Cheerios at the same time.

When seasons collide!!


----------



## bgula

scrappinginontario said:


> I just chatted with an online Customer Service rep and she confirmed what @Pumpkin1172.  The gc must be purchased at Shoppers to qualify for the bonus points.  I asked her to provide feedback that this is very mis-leading in the app as it doesn't say which stores it can be used at.  I would have gone to Superstore and been out of luck.



Reading thru the details, it says "single transaction at any participating store locations", so it should be good for stores other than Shoppers as well.  Nowhere in the details does it say it has to be purchased at Shoppers.


----------



## tinkerone

I have had that offer several times and have always made the purchase at Loblaws.  Also, I always purchase in $50 cards (2 x $50) as they are easier to use when there are just two of us.  
Can't say this will work the same however it's what I have always done in the past and have never had an issue.


----------



## scrappinginontario

bgula said:


> Reading thru the details, it says "single transaction at any participating store locations", so it should be good for stores other than Shoppers as well.  Nowhere in the details does it say it has to be purchased at Shoppers.


It doesn't which is why I contacted PC Optimum directly.  Since the points aren't awarded on the spot (it says they will be awarded by Oct 30, 2020) you will have no way to really know at the time if you're actually earning the bonus points or not.  It's a lot of money to spend if there is no reward at the end. 

If I were to be buying these GCs, personally I'd choose to purchase them at Shoppers.  LOL - gift cards are one of the few full-priced items that aren't more expensive than other stores!


----------



## tinkerone

Reporting back--
Checked my gift card supply (I keep a good supply for personal use and gifts) and decided I could purchase a few of the dinning cards so just made a trip over to Loblaws.  Bought 2 $50 GC's.  15000 points show on my receipt and I just checked my account and they are posted there as well.
The offer is gone from my offers page.

Loblaws
Mon • Oct 5 • $104.28
+15,000 points

POINTS EARNEDPOINTS
Points From Digital Offers
15,000 points For every $100 spent on The Ultimate Dining Card, Swiss Chalet or Harvey’s gift cards. Points will be awarded by October 30, 202015,000

Not sure why it says will be awarded by October 30 as they are clearly there now.  This is what shows from my account.


----------



## scrappinginontario

tinkerone said:


> Reporting back--
> Checked my gift card supply (I keep a good supply for personal use and gifts) and decided I could purchase a few of the dinning cards so just made a trip over to Loblaws.  Bought 2 $50 GC's.  15000 points show on my receipt and I just checked my account and they are posted there as well.
> The offer is gone from my offers page.
> 
> Loblaws
> Mon • Oct 5 • $104.28
> +15,000 points
> 
> POINTS EARNEDPOINTS
> Points From Digital Offers
> 15,000 points For every $100 spent on The Ultimate Dining Card, Swiss Chalet or Harvey’s gift cards. Points will be awarded by October 30, 202015,000
> 
> Not sure why it says will be awarded by October 30 as they are clearly there now.  This is what shows from my account.


Thanks for letting us know.  I updated my post above based on your feedback.  You experience makes much more sense since the ad does not specify where the gc must be purchased.  Also glad to see your points were awarded immediately!


----------



## bababear_50

https://www.mississauga.com/news-st...ug-mart-employee-tests-positive-for-covid-19/
Ok this Shoppers is off my list for awhile.
Fingers crossed because I was there approx 3 weeks ago.
Oh Boy.

This is just around the corner from me
https://www.mississauga.com/news-st...-mississauga-gym-tests-positive-for-covid-19/Posted Sept 1 2020
BUT I've seen line ups to get into here..




Hugs
Mel


----------



## bgula

tinkerone said:


> Reporting back--
> Checked my gift card supply (I keep a good supply for personal use and gifts) and decided I could purchase a few of the dinning cards so just made a trip over to Loblaws.  Bought 2 $50 GC's.  15000 points show on my receipt and I just checked my account and they are posted there as well.
> The offer is gone from my offers page.
> 
> Loblaws
> Mon • Oct 5 • $104.28
> +15,000 points
> 
> POINTS EARNEDPOINTS
> Points From Digital Offers
> 15,000 points For every $100 spent on The Ultimate Dining Card, Swiss Chalet or Harvey’s gift cards. Points will be awarded by October 30, 202015,000
> 
> Not sure why it says will be awarded by October 30 as they are clearly there now.  This is what shows from my account.



If you buy them at Shoppers, the points DO NOT show immediately, just so you know.  That's where I purchased mine.  The offer is still showing in my offer list even after purchasing a GC.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Where do you guys see this gift card offer?  It must be on Ontario only...


----------



## hdrolfe

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> Where do you guys see this gift card offer?  It must be on Ontario only...



I believe it's an app offer, I'm in Ontario and don't have it.


----------



## scrappinginontario

For me it's on my app but way down at the very bottom, not near any of my other offers.  I probably would have missed it if it wasn't for the chatter here because it doesn't look like most other offers either.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

OMG I totally didn't scroll down all the way LOL  I'm such an amateur collector these days!


----------



## Silvermist999

The GC deal shows up in my app as “Offers we think you may like”. At the very bottom of the offers page.


----------



## tinkerone

bgula said:


> If you buy them at Shoppers, the points DO NOT show immediately, just so you know.  That's where I purchased mine.  The offer is still showing in my offer list even after purchasing a GC.


If you don't mind my asking, what did you actually purchase as far as breakdown?  
My points were on the receipt, in my account immediately and the offer removed from my offer page.  If I were you I would take a snapshot of the offer before it disappears out of your account in case something went wrong.  It is hard to argue with them if you don't have prof.  
It's odd that one store would do it one way and another store do it opposite.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Our anniversary is tomorrow and we were going to go out for lunch to Eastside Mario's since I have $20 in Scene points to use up.  Gotta go buy these beforehand!


----------



## scrappinginontario

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> OMG I totally didn't scroll down all the way LOL  I'm such an amateur collector these days!


Glad you found it!  You're in good company as I think many of us would have missed it too.


----------



## scrappinginontario

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> Our anniversary is tomorrow and we were going to go out for lunch to Eastside Mario's since I have $20 in Scene points to use up.  Gotta go buy these beforehand!


You will want to purchase your gc as soon as you can.  These sometimes have a 24 hour activation time so you may need to leave time after you purchase it for the card to become live for use.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

scrappinginontario said:


> You will want to purchase your gc as soon as you can.  These sometimes have a 24 hour activation time so you may need to leave time after you purchase it for the card to become live for use.



Good point. I will get them today.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

So these are good from shoppers too?


----------



## FigmentSpark

FYI - Just unpacked from my Fortino's pickup (in GTA) and there's a note that starting after Thanksgiving they will be charging for pick ups every day, not just Thurs-Sun.  Be warned if you were just putting it off.  Also, tomorrow is the last day for "free" pick up.


----------



## bababear_50

So my son and I went for the Flu shot today.
I went to Shoppers.ca online and pre filled the form out.
They then send you an email with a barcode to use which saved me touching their paper/pen and finding a place to fill it out.

https://www1.shoppersdrugmart.ca/en/health-and-pharmacy/pharmacy-services/flu-shot
To save you time, please fill out online screening and consent form before visiting our store to receive your shot.


The wait time was 45 min,,,but there are so many people getting it I wonder if they will run out.
Thanks FigmentSpark for the heads up.
I did call my doctor's office but they don't think they will get it till the end of Oct/Nov and they are not sure how the are going to distribute it yet (appointment or walk in).

Hugs
Mel


----------



## Debbie

bababear_50 said:


> So my son and I went for the Flu shot today.
> I went to Shoppers.ca online and pre filled the form out.
> They then send you an email with a barcode to use which saved me touching their paper/pen and finding a place to fill it out.
> 
> https://www1.shoppersdrugmart.ca/en/health-and-pharmacy/pharmacy-services/flu-shot
> To save you time, please fill out online screening and consent form before visiting our store to receive your shot.
> 
> 
> The wait time was 45 min,,,but there are so many people getting it I wonder if they will run out.
> Thanks FigmentSpark for the heads up.
> I did call my doctor's office but they don't think they will get it till the end of Oct/Nov and they are not sure how the are going to distribute it yet (appointment or walk in).
> 
> Hugs
> Mel


Thanks, Mel. i just filled out the form an waiting for my code.


----------



## bababear_50

Debbie said:


> Thanks, Mel. i just filled out the form an waiting for my code.



Hi Hon
Double check that it isn't in your junk email.
Hugs Mel


----------



## Debbie

bababear_50 said:


> Hi Hon
> Double check that it isn't in your junk email.
> Hugs Mel


Thanks, Mel. I didn't get anything yet, but it was good that I checked my spam....I had two emails requesting registration for Sunday's church service that needed to be dealt with. I'll check again tomorrow!


----------



## scrappinginontario

Thanks for letting us know these are available.  I just registered my daughter and I and received the confirmation email.


----------



## tinkerone

Wednesday, save your offers.


----------



## bgula

tinkerone said:


> If you don't mind my asking, what did you actually purchase as far as breakdown?
> My points were on the receipt, in my account immediately and the offer removed from my offer page.  If I were you I would take a snapshot of the offer before it disappears out of your account in case something went wrong.  It is hard to argue with them if you don't have prof.
> It's odd that one store would do it one way and another store do it opposite.



Not sure what you want me to say.  I had a couple of items plus the dining card.  No points for the card showed up on the receipt.  I'll wait and see if it shows by Oct. 30.


----------



## tinkerone

bgula said:


> Not sure what you want me to say.  I had a couple of items plus the dining card.  No points for the card showed up on the receipt.  I'll wait and see if it shows by Oct. 30.


Sorry, just meant denominations.  I purchased 2 X $50.  Wondering if it made a difference if the purchase was 4 X $25 or even the $100.  
But for sure keep a copy of the offer.  I have had to show proof before.


----------



## tinkerone

Looks like it will be a bonus redemption weekend.  I see the offer in my PC account but says it doesn't start for two days.  I would think it will be for everyone, it usually is when I see this.


----------



## Debbie

scrappinginontario said:


> Thanks for letting us know these are available.  I just registered my daughter and I and received the confirmation email.


Thanks for this. I never did get the initial email/text, so figured I must have forgotten to click something! I redid this morning and immediately got both.


----------



## FigmentSpark

Once you have your email, do you have to make an appointment or just walk in?

Also, does Shoppers charge to do the flu shot?  My doctor thought they did, but I thought they didn't for flu shot, just other shots.


----------



## bababear_50

Shoppers Flu shot info
No charge for Flu shot, you do need to show Health card.
No appointments are being taken.(Walk -in only).
First come first serve.

Hugs
Mel

Now for fun......................................
I think these shots are a lot better than the Flu shot.


----------



## Debbie

bababear_50 said:


> Shoppers Flu shot info
> No charge for Flu shot, you do need to show Health card.
> No appointments are being taken.(Walk -in only).
> First come first serve.
> 
> Hugs
> Mel


Adding....you might want to call. My preferred Shoppers-almost out-only a couple of doses of any strength left, and DH has dentist appointment. Second choice-out of the Senior dose.


----------



## tinkerone

bababear_50 said:


> Shoppers Flu shot info
> No charge for Flu shot, you do need to show Health card.
> No appointments are being taken.(Walk -in only).
> First come first serve.
> 
> Hugs
> Mel
> 
> Now for fun......................................
> I think these shots are a lot better than the Flu shot.
> 
> View attachment 530672


I saw those syringes at the dollar store in the Halloween  section yesterday.  Looked like a great idea until I remembered gatherings are off the table this year.  Of course, I could have a party for two.....


----------



## scrappinginontario

We went for our flu shots at Shoppers this afternoon.  Arrived at 3:00 and a 40 min wait.   There was no indication that our location was low on any dosages.

I didn't receive the 500 points that was offered for signing up for a flu-shot reminder which I did last Thurs.  Filed a points inquiry around 4pm and points were rewarded within 30 minutes.


----------



## marchingstar

Part of me wishes that flu shots could go to those of us who always get them first. I know so many people who have said in the past that it’s not worth it and are now rushing to get it. I get why the vaccines are just first come first served, but it’s still frustrating...my family has always gotten the flu shot to protect ourselves and our community, and it feels unfair that we might have to wait. 

Booking for the only place we can get it opens next week, so wish me luck!! Hearing stories of flu shot shortages makes me nervous...


----------



## scrappinginontario

If booking doesn’t t open until next week then you’re not behind anyone.  

This year is unlike any other, please don’t criticize people who are doing things differently in these different times.


----------



## bababear_50

marchingstar said:


> Part of me wishes that flu shots could go to those of us who always get them first. I know so many people who have said in the past that it’s not worth it and are now rushing to get it. I get why the vaccines are just first come first served, but it’s still frustrating...my family has always gotten the flu shot to protect ourselves and our community, and it feels unfair that we might have to wait.
> 
> Booking for the only place we can get it opens next week, so wish me luck!! Hearing stories of flu shot shortages makes me nervous...



Hi Hon
I know what you mean....
I have had to listen to tons of people (for years) tell me how they don't need the Flu shot and it's a conspiracy theory that it works,,,blah blah blah. Well every one of them is out the door to get a shot this year. I am happy they are but like you hope the government ordered enough. You are a great person and take great pride in providing good sound quality care for your family! It will be ok hon don't worry you will get the shot,,I know these days everything can seem a bit overwhelming at times.
Wishing you some  pixie dust!!
Thinking of you
Hugs
Mel


----------



## marchingstar

bababear_50 said:


> Hi Hon
> I know what you mean....
> I have had to listen to tons of people (for years) tell me how they don't need the Flu shot and it's a conspiracy theory that it works,,,blah blah blah. Well every one of them is out the door to get a shot this year. I am happy they are but like you hope the government ordered enough. You are a great person and take great pride in providing good sound quality care for your family! It will be ok hon don't worry you will get the shot,,I know these days everything can seem a bit overwhelming at times.
> Wishing you some  pixie dust!!
> Thinking of you
> Hugs
> Mel



 thanks, Mel. I appreciate your positive spins on things, and your ability to see the good in people.  

I guess the less negative part of my feelings to share is that I hope people continue feeling this urgency to get the flu shot every year from now on. It’s like masks—an easy way for most of us to take care of each other, and to take care of those in our community who can’t get it. We’ll see, I guess!


----------



## bgula

tinkerone said:


> Sorry, just meant denominations.  I purchased 2 X $50.  Wondering if it made a difference if the purchase was 4 X $25 or even the $100.
> But for sure keep a copy of the offer.  I have had to show proof before.



I bought a $100 gc.  I've done a screenshot of the offer just in case.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Offer said for every $100, so I did two $50 as well. Shoppers cashier told me to keep my receipt as they do not appear on there.


----------



## dancin Disney style

bababear_50 said:


> Now for fun......................................
> I think these shots are a lot better than the Flu shot.
> 
> View attachment 530672


I heard those can cure corona virus


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

I saved an offer from last week for FRESH turkey (200 pts / $1). DH went to Superstore yesterday to buy a FROZEN turkey, but there were none left, Thank God! LOL  Now we get to go today with the new flyer out buy a fresh one and get my points LOL


----------



## Mickey&JoshNut

bababear_50 said:


> So my son and I went for the Flu shot today.
> I went to Shoppers.ca online and pre filled the form out.
> They then send you an email with a barcode to use which saved me touching their paper/pen and finding a place to fill it out.
> 
> https://www1.shoppersdrugmart.ca/en/health-and-pharmacy/pharmacy-services/flu-shot
> To save you time, please fill out online screening and consent form before visiting our store to receive your shot.
> 
> 
> The wait time was 45 min,,,but there are so many people getting it I wonder if they will run out.
> Thanks FigmentSpark for the heads up.
> I did call my doctor's office but they don't think they will get it till the end of Oct/Nov and they are not sure how the are going to distribute it yet (appointment or walk in).
> 
> Hugs
> Mel



Mel

Thanks for the heads up....before I filled out the form, I called our local Shoppers and they are doing the flu shots by appointment however they are already out of the supply they were sent.  Pharmacist put my Mom and I on their waiting list for the next shipment.  We have a prescription delivery this week so they are going to include two of the forms with our delivery so we can fill them out and be ready when the next shipment comes in.


----------



## tinkerone

How long did it take to get the email from shoppers?  I just submitted my registration form, not sure if it will come today of later.


----------



## star72232

bababear_50 said:


> Hi Hon
> I know what you mean....
> I have had to listen to tons of people (for years) tell me how they don't need the Flu shot and it's a conspiracy theory that it works,,,blah blah blah. Well every one of them is out the door to get a shot this year. *I am happy they are but like you hope the government ordered enough*. You are a great person and take great pride in providing good sound quality care for your family! It will be ok hon don't worry you will get the shot,,I know these days everything can seem a bit overwhelming at times.
> Wishing you some  pixie dust!!
> Thinking of you
> Hugs
> Mel



Ford said they ordered 5 million doses.

There are 14 million people in Ontario.

I think they should be prioritizing the flu shot right now - seniors, health care workers, high risk individuals, etc.


----------



## bankr63

dancin Disney style said:


> I heard those can cure corona virus


Wait, what?  Self-pickling can cure the 'rona?  A lot more fun than injecting bleach!  And if this one doesn't work, well I guess you won't really care anymore.

I always get the flu shot, but I'm not too worried about waiting a bit.  I work from home now and rarely go out aside from thrice daily dog walks. I mask when indoors public places as well (pretty much just the weekly grocery run).   My risk of catching is moderate (DW is a school teacher) but transmitting is low as we have collapsed our social circle.  I'd rather see the shots going to those who really need them first, and I'll wait until they have had a chance to get theirs.


----------



## scrappinginontario

For those who require a flu shot for sure, I'd recommend going as soon as your location has them in stock.  Ours arrived yesterday and I just received a text (I had signed up for reminders from our store) that they are waiting for more stock to arrive and cannot offer flu shots at this time.


----------



## pigletto

Ironically my flu shot notice came while I was sick with what I suspect was influenza so I couldn’t go. I work with children and I get one every year. I am just a block away from Shoppers so will zip over when they get more.


----------



## Debbie

We got our flu shots today. It wasn't the Shoppers that I would normally go to, but they had lots in stock, apparently. we arrived at noon and were told that there would be ~20 minute wait. It was actually 45 (they were very busy), but in and out in no time once it was our turn. Happy to have that out of the way.


----------



## FigmentSpark

Debbie said:


> We got our flu shots today. It wasn't the Shoppers that I would normally go to, but they had lots in stock, apparently. we arrived at noon and were told that there would be ~20 minute wait. It was actually 45 (they were very busy), but in and out in no time once it was our turn. Happy to have that out of the way.


Did you sign up ahead of time or just do everything when you walked in?


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

My family never gets the flu shot and we never get sick. DH said the one time he got the shot he had the flu three times.  We will definitely get the C19 shot if anything to help eradicate the virus and do our part. I have likely just jinxed my family!


----------



## tinkerone

I called all over today and couldn't find anywhere that had the flu shot in stock.  I even called Costco, who told me to go online and make an appointment but be sure to call the day of the appointment to make sure they have some.  What is the point of making an appointment if your not sure you will have it?  I did look and the earliest that we could get in was next Thursday.  
I was able to get on a waiting list at Loblaws, they said they will call and it should be next week.  We shall see.....


----------



## FigmentSpark

I'm starting to feel a bit panicky about it.  It's TP all over again.


----------



## hdrolfe

My doctor's office sent a memo to us, they will only be giving flu shots to people under 5 or over 65. They said to go to a pharmacy or public health clinic (I don't even know what that means). I had planned to get them for my son and I, we don't usually get them. I did when I was pregnant with him (it was H1N1 season). Given how hard they seem to be to get I am not sure I want to take them from those who really need them, we won't be going out much so hopefully exposure will be limited. I just don't know. Our other shots are all up to date and we will get the COVID one, though perhaps not until it's been out a bit?


----------



## FigmentSpark

I don't think the pharmacists are allowed to give to under 5 year olds and I think there's a special High Dose for over 65, so that's probably why your doctor has decided to limit to those ages.


----------



## dancin Disney style

star72232 said:


> Ford said they ordered 5 million doses.
> 
> There are 14 million people in Ontario.
> 
> I think they should be prioritizing the flu shot right now - seniors, health care workers, high risk individuals, etc.


Those are the doses for the general public.  The ones for healthcare are not included in that.


----------



## isabellea

Every year, we have a big flu vaccination campaign at the hospital where I work (their goal is to vaccinate over 80% of the employees). I usually get it then but last year I didn't due to schedule conflicts and my un-willingness to do some experiments with a sore arm.  This year, I will get it for sure. As for DH who works from home and the kids, I will wait a little to be sure there are not a shortage of shots for the at-risk individuals. I really think pharmacies should start with the at-risk groups before vaccinating the general population.


----------



## mkmommy

bankr63 said:


> Wait, what?  Self-pickling can cure the 'rona?  A lot more fun than injecting bleach!  And if this one doesn't work, well I guess you won't really care anymore.
> 
> I always get the flu shot, but I'm not too worried about waiting a bit.  I work from home now and rarely go out aside from thrice daily dog walks. I mask when indoors public places as well (pretty much just the weekly grocery run).   My risk of catching is moderate (DW is a school teacher) but transmitting is low as we have collapsed our social circle.  I'd rather see the shots going to those who really need them first, and I'll wait until they have had a chance to get theirs.


This is my thinking too. If I don’t go anywhere my risk is low and should not get exposed to the flu.


----------



## ottawamom

hdrolfe said:


> My doctor's office sent a memo to us, they will only be giving flu shots to people under 5 or over 65. They said to go to a pharmacy or public health clinic (I don't even know what that means). I had planned to get them for my son and I, we don't usually get them. I did when I was pregnant with him (it was H1N1 season). Given how hard they seem to be to get I am not sure I want to take them from those who really need them, we won't be going out much so hopefully exposure will be limited. I just don't know. Our other shots are all up to date and we will get the COVID one, though perhaps not until it's been out a bit?


You are a single mom. If that doesn't qualify as someone who needs one I don't know what does. What happens if you get sick? Call Shoppers or Rexall and make that appointment today!


----------



## Debbie

FigmentSpark said:


> Did you sign up ahead of time or just do everything when you walked in?


I had filled out the information forms online and had a registration number (it is good for 7 days), and then we did a walk-in to Shoppers for the shot. There was an elderly lady who walked in and filled out the forms there, while we were waiting.


----------



## Disney Addicted

I'm happy with my shop at Shoppers yesterday.  We've been needing vitamins and other stuff.  I was able to triple dip (of sorts) on the vitamins!  I had the APP offer of Spend $45 get 20X.  (My subtotal was $149.95 - ouch but we needed stuff).  The Centrum had an offer of Spend $30 get 7,500 pts.  Plus the Centrums were on sale.

The Aleve was Buy 2 get 3,000 points (Two bottles of 50 tablets = same as purchasing one bottle of 100 tablets).  I also received another 1,000 for something in-store but I have no idea what.

All those combined with the base and 20X gave me 56,200 points on $149.95 stock-up shop.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Did anyone’s 15,000 points from the gift cards post yet?


----------



## FigmentSpark

I was in Shoppers yesterday and they didn't have any shots left, but they said they are getting certain limited batches each week until the 25th.  After Oct 25th, they can order as many as they need.  So this run (which the pharmacist agreed was like the 2020 TP spring run) is just to be first, but won't be your last chance.  Also, you can just fill out the paper, the online just saves you time.  I asked for the sheets and will bring them in filled.  You can make appointments and they will save a shot for you.


----------



## tinkerone

Wednesday, time to save offers.


----------



## bababear_50

Sooooo hold me back from those mini chocolate bars at No Frills,,,
buy $20.00 worth get 10,000 PC Points. Mmmmmmm and Hershey ones tooooo!

Hugs
Mel


----------



## Disney Addicted

Ohhh... $10 back in points makes it so tempting to get the mini bars.  Thankfully you said No Frills.  That makes it easier for me to resist.  I'd have to drive 20 minutes out of my way to get there.  I don't want them when we all just started the treadmill again.

Kool-aid jammers in this house!  The kids love them and I won't eat (drink) them.


----------



## tinkerone

20X's event this weekend with a $50 spend PLUS if you pay with your PC MC you get an extra 5000 points.  I love this offer and it doesn't come often enough.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

tinkerone said:


> 20X's event this weekend with a $50 spend PLUS if you pay with your PC MC you get an extra 5000 points. I love this offer and it doesn't come often enough.



I am needing a few things again, so my spending will be over 50.00.


----------



## tinkerone

Does anyone have an 800 number for PC?  I set up for two step verification when people were reporting missing miles however I have not been able to get into my account since Monday.  The email with the verification number never shows up.  Not very helpful when your account is locked. 
TIA

ETA-Found one, thanks.


----------



## mort1331

just back from Shoppers for the 20x + 5000 event. Now it happens all the time, so I was looking for it. The 5000 does not show on the bill. So back home and did quick point inquiry, not worried and will let you know how quick they are in replacing. Also supposed to get 1000 per purchase of my wifes pads,,had to put inquiry  in for them too..not too worried.


----------



## mort1331

tinkerone said:


> Does anyone have an 800 number for PC?  I set up for two step verification when people were reporting missing miles however I have not been able to get into my account since Monday.  The email with the verification number never shows up.  Not very helpful when your account is locked.
> TIA
> 
> ETA-Found one, thanks.


1 *866-727-6468*.  try this


----------



## tinkerone

mort1331 said:


> just back from Shoppers for the 20x + 5000 event. Now it happens all the time, so I was looking for it. The 5000 does not show on the bill. So back home and did quick point inquiry, not worried and will let you know how quick they are in replacing. Also supposed to get 1000 per purchase of my wifes pads,,had to put inquiry  in for them too..not too worried.


Just got back as well.  For the 5000 points, I to sent in a missing points request but they normally reply that it will come later, which I have found it always does.  Usually by the due date.  I like to cover my tracks though so that's why I send in the missing points request.  
Also, for some reason this time, while I received the right points, the offers still show in my offers account.  They didn't disappear.  I might just hit the save button for next week and see what happens.  There's some that I use every month but not every week.  
As for points, I'm very pleased.  Spent $51.63 before tax, received 22,500 points and that doesn't include the 5000 that will come for the MC.  So $27.50 off of a $51 spend.  Not bad!


----------



## bababear_50

Just back toooo...lol
I got some extra for my saved offers and a bonus was ....... I was the only one in the store at 8 am.
No 5,000 use PC credit card yet but everything else posted.
It does say this in the fine print
* Earn an extra 5,000 _PC Optimum_ points when you use a _PC Financial_ Mastercard for this purchase. Account must be in good standing. Points to be awarded to your _PC Optimum_ account within 4-6 weeks of eligible transaction.
I'm ok waiting.
Hugs
Mel

Edited to add : they just posted the 5000.
YEAH!!


----------



## tinkerone

mort1331 said:


> just back from Shoppers for the 20x + 5000 event. Now it happens all the time, so I was looking for it. The 5000 does not show on the bill. So back home and did quick point inquiry, not worried and will let you know how quick they are in replacing. Also supposed to get 1000 per purchase of my wifes pads,,had to put inquiry  in for them too..not too worried.


So here's an unexpected surprise.  I just looked into my account and it shows they posted the 5000 points as missing points adjustment.  I have not received an email back yet but they are in my account already.

ETA-I had sent in a missing points request as well.


----------



## mort1331

So my missing 4000 points posted within minutes of me sending, they sent another reply for the 5000 saying they will be there in the allotted time. Not too worried. Whole lot easier then chasing that other guy


----------



## tinkerone

mort1331 said:


> So my missing 4000 points posted within minutes of me sending, *they sent another reply for the 5000 saying they will be there in the allotted time.* Not too worried. Whole lot easier then chasing that other guy


That's the response I expected, its what they usually send, so imagine my surprise when they applied the 5000 points right away.  Maybe someone new got my request.  
They are so quick with responses.  You don't normally have to wait a week to hear back.  I do enjoy this program and it adds up so quickly.


----------



## CanadianKrista

I got 24000 on my stock up for Halloween candy (for my kids) and am also waiting on the 5000.


----------



## bababear_50

Early look at the No Frills Flyer
I have a few things I'd like to pick up tomorrow.

Tetley Herbal Tea $2
2 pk of scotch tape $2
2 L Pop $1
Lean ground Beef 375 tray $2
Mandarins bag $3
Tim Horton soups $2
24 water $1.25

Hugs Mel

https://www.nofrills.ca/print-flyer?query=l5n2h7


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Has anyone received their 15,000 points yet for the dining gift cards?


----------



## mort1331

no but I did just get my 5000 for using MC this weekend


----------



## bababear_50

No 15,000 for the dining cards yet but on the 17th Oct the 5,000 posted for me.

Hugs
Mel


----------



## tinkerone

I also just received the 5000 for using the MC.  They had already given it to me as a points adjustment so opps!  

As for the 15000 for the dining card, I received that at time of purchase however I bought my cards from Loblaws.  Not sure how Shoppers is doing it.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

It is Wednesday....time to save any offers you want to keep for the week!


----------



## bababear_50

Page 3 of 21 
double points on gas at Esso
Oct 23-Oct 25
https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10000/1380095?page=3
Hugs
Mel


----------



## elaine amj

I have been an avid Air Miles collector at Rexall for the past few years. I'm not happy with Air Miles anymore ( especially with no Rexall) and plan to switch back to the Shoppers program which I haven't used in many years. I shop frequently at Real Canadian Superstore so the PC Optimum program is ok with me.

I would like to do a $30-50 shop soon (mostly for and am trying to figure if the 20x the points event at Shoppers this weekend is a good time to do this. Any tips/advice? Especially on stacking bonuses?

I have plenty of experience squeezing the max amount of Air Miles out of Rexall shops but no recent experience with Shoppers.


----------



## mort1331

No real stacking..just straight forward 20x when spend X..depending on what that is...you will still get your points from targeted points..ie. 1000 per milk ..but not 20x that 1000.
That said it still works out to 30% back in piints which is easy to redeem.
Good luck


----------



## hdrolfe

elaine amj said:


> I have been an avid Air Miles collector at Rexall for the past few years. I'm not happy with Air Miles anymore ( especially with no Rexall) and plan to switch back to the Shoppers program which I haven't used in many years. I shop frequently at Real Canadian Superstore so the PC Optimum program is ok with me.
> 
> I would like to do a $30-50 shop soon (mostly for and am trying to figure if the 20x the points event at Shoppers this weekend is a good time to do this. Any tips/advice? Especially on stacking bonuses?
> 
> I have plenty of experience squeezing the max amount of Air Miles out of Rexall shops but no recent experience with Shoppers.



One thing I found with PC that is different from AM, if you are aiming for a 20X the points at say $50, and you want to spend $100, you do it all in one shop, where with AM you would have probably gotten a bonus at $50 and would have done it in two transactions to get two bonuses. 

You may also want to look for items that have bonuses, should they be something you are looking for, and check the app for bonuses there on items you may want. 

I'd suggest with Shoppers to check the flyer and watch for the short weekend sales for the best prices.


----------



## scrappinginontario

Also, it's really important to know what you pay for the same products at other stores.  An example of this is my hair dye.  When it's on sale at other stores, i can price match it at Superstore for $9.98 and sometimes even $8.98.  The regular price for that exact same hair dye at Shoppers is $15.98 so right away I'm paying $6 or $7 more (or $3 more if it goes on sale for $12.98 at Shoppers.)  Regardless, know your prices as you'll want to purchase items that are close to the same price in other stores or you quickly eat up the points you earn by purchasing items at Shoppers.

They have good deals on some items for sure but many are more expensive than other stores which can greatly reduce the 'deal' you're getting in points.


----------



## Disney Addicted

elaine amj said:


> I have been an avid Air Miles collector at Rexall for the past few years. I'm not happy with Air Miles anymore ( especially with no Rexall) and plan to switch back to the Shoppers program which I haven't used in many years. I shop frequently at Real Canadian Superstore so the PC Optimum program is ok with me.
> 
> I would like to do a $30-50 shop soon (mostly for and am trying to figure if the 20x the points event at Shoppers this weekend is a good time to do this. Any tips/advice? Especially on stacking bonuses?
> 
> I have plenty of experience squeezing the max amount of Air Miles out of Rexall shops but no recent experience with Shoppers.



Another thing to remember, do NOT cash out your points at Shoppers if you are expecting to earn!  Whenever the promotion is a "Spend X amount of $ and get X amount of PC Points" at Shoppers, if you redeem points on your purchase (ie, bill came to $99 and you want to redeem $60 so you only pay $33) - you won't get your 20X points.

It's ok to do that at Loblaws, but not at Shoppers.


----------



## bababear_50

I just saw an offer in my account for spend $50 on
Happy Him & Happy Her Gift cards starting tomorrow
get 5,000 points at No Frills.
(it does say 5,000 for every 50$).


*EXCLUSIVE
.



*

5,000 points
,
For every $50 spent on *Happy Him and Her gift cards*
Unfortunately I don't shop at any of those stores and Christmas shopping is all done.
Hugs
Mel


----------



## bababear_50

elaine amj said:


> I have been an avid Air Miles collector at Rexall for the past few years. I'm not happy with Air Miles anymore ( especially with no Rexall) and plan to switch back to the Shoppers program which I haven't used in many years. I shop frequently at Real Canadian Superstore so the PC Optimum program is ok with me.
> 
> I would like to do a $30-50 shop soon (mostly for and am trying to figure if the 20x the points event at Shoppers this weekend is a good time to do this. Any tips/advice? Especially on stacking bonuses?
> 
> I have plenty of experience squeezing the max amount of Air Miles out of Rexall shops but no recent experience with Shoppers.



Hi Hon
I am in the same boat....I seriously would like the Airmiles program to be different but have realized I can't change that.
So I like that when I log into my account that there is quite often a few things I regularly buy that give me extra points,,,example is
$5.28 for a case of 18 coke,,2,000 PC points for every case bought,,I don't drink pop but 2 of my sons do.
I usually have specialty bread (raisin) butter, milk, dish soap and potatoes on a regular basis.
Seriously my phone dings before I even get out the door with an email posting my points.
I like that there are 4 places where I can get points
RCSS
Shoppers
Loblaws
No Frills
If there is a good deal via airmiles I'll still give it a go but
Their offers have all turned to multiples ,,,look at today's flyer ,, a ton of stuff BUT you have to buy 5. (and the prices are hiked to cover the airmiles (2 boxes of oatmeal for $7) No frills has them for 1.88 each.
I've given it an honest no buy anything extra to get points and accumulated close to $600.00 in a few months.(not bad).
Welcome to the Dark side Hon!!!

Hugs
Mel


----------



## tinkerone

bababear_50 said:


> Hi Hon
> I am in the same boat....I seriously would like the Airmiles program to be different but have realized I can't change that.
> So I like that when I log into my account that there is quite often a few things I regularly buy that give me extra points,,,example is
> *$5.28 for a case of 18 coke,,2,000 PC points for every case bought*,,I don't drink pop but 2 of my sons do.
> I usually have specialty bread (raisin) butter, milk, dish soap and potatoes on a regular basis.
> Seriously my phone dings before I even get out the door with an email posting my points.
> I


I love this offer and utilize it to the max!  We drink quite a bit of coke so when I get it I will wait and buy it on a 20x's, spend $50 weekend, and buy 6 to 8 cases.  For us that works out to about two months.  But the points I get on it added to the 20x's, WOW.  
Used the offer last Saturday but for some reason it never went off my offers so I saved it today.  Will use it in a month or so.


----------



## bababear_50

Shoppers Drug Mart Flyer
Bottom of Page 8
https://flyers.smartcanucks.ca/canada/shoppers-drug-mart-on-flyer-october-24-to-29/allOct 24-Oct 30
Get 10.000 PC Points for every 50 spent on Kobo/Gap
gift cards

Bottom of Page 9
Home Hardware Gift card
7,500 PC Points
When you spend $50.

Hugs
Mel


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Can I use GAP gift cards at Old Navy?


----------



## bababear_50

This is what the card looks like in the ad,,, so I think the answer is yes.



Hugs
Mel


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Excellent! I have to buy some activewear for DD for Christmas from ON


----------



## tlcdoula

I placed an order for PC Express this evening, Can I use points to pay for my order and also collect the points from my offers and flyer offers?  I know at Shoppers for the 20X offers you need to spend that amount but I am unsure about collecting the offers on items.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

tlcdoula said:


> I placed an order for PC Express this evening, Can I use points to pay for my order and also collect the points from my offers and flyer offers? I know at Shoppers for the 20X offers you need to spend that amount but I am unsure about collecting the offers on items.


That is the only drawback I do not like for the Optimum points.  You can not use points to pay for your groceries at PC Express.  

I have filled our the survey...and always put that as feed back!!!!  Maybe if enough people do that, they might actually start doing that


----------



## kitntrip

Pumpkin1172 said:


> That is the only drawback I do not like for the Optimum points.  You can not use points to pay for your groceries at PC Express.
> 
> I have filled our the survey...and always put that as feed back!!!!  Maybe if enough people do that, they might actually start doing that


 Your mileage may vary, I've redeemed points doing PC Express.


----------



## bababear_50

I have a personal offer for spend $100.00 via PC online 
get 30,000 PC Points.
*when you spend $100 or more on your first online grocery pickup order. 


I don't do online ordering though.

Hugs Mel*


----------



## tlcdoula

kitntrip said:


> Your mileage may vary, I've redeemed points doing PC Express.


Can't hurt to ask when we call for the pick up... Not the end of the world I just want to start using some of these banked points up..


----------



## Mickey&JoshNut

Pumpkin1172 said:


> That is the only drawback I do not like for the Optimum points.  You can not use points to pay for your groceries at PC Express.
> 
> I have filled our the survey...and always put that as feed back!!!!  Maybe if enough people do that, they might actually start doing that



That's strange that you are not able to use your points towards your PC Express order.  I have been doing it at our local Fortinos since the lockdown began (I have only actually been in the store 3 times since March).  There is a spot on the online order for comments and I just let them know how much of my points I want to redeem and the balance is charged to my PC Mastercard.  They usually confirm the use of my points either when they call to advise my order is ready or when I pick up my order.  Since you don't get charged for your order until you pick it up, you can always advise that you would like to use your PC Points and let them know how much when you pick your groceries up.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

I have a spend threshold offer for superstore: spend $175, earn 35,000 points.  Yikes!


----------



## Debbie

Pumpkin1172 said:


> That is the only drawback I do not like for the Optimum points.  You can not use points to pay for your groceries at PC Express.
> 
> I have filled our the survey...and always put that as feed back!!!!  Maybe if enough people do that, they might actually start doing that


I've used points on a PC Order from No Frills. I made a note in the comment section. They called me to confirm any substitutions etc, and at that point they confirm that I wanted to use points. She actually had me on the phone when she punched it in. Now the spend 100 000 get xpoints....not so good. She told me I had to put a missing points inquiry in. I did that, and they told me I'd have to resubmit after a week. I did that and I _think_ I was finally awarded my points a month later. I won't do that one again.


----------



## damo

Skill testing question ....

If you get gas at the pump at Esso and only have the keychain-sized Optimum card (my husband carries the full sized one), how do you use it?


----------



## tinkerone

damo said:


> Skill testing question ....
> 
> If you get gas at the pump at Esso and only have the keychain-sized Optimum card (my husband carries the full sized one), how do you use it?


You are supposed to be able to key in the phone number linked to the account on the key pad but I've never had it work for me.  I now just pay inside.  Every time I do though I ask them the same question and always get that answer.  
If you find another way to do it that works please let us know.  And who knows, maybe this way works for others.


----------



## kuhltiffany

Download the app!  Makes it so much easier, it's called Speedpass+



tinkerone said:


> You are supposed to be able to key in the phone number linked to the account on the key pad but I've never had it work for me.  I now just pay inside.  Every time I do though I ask them the same question and always get that answer.
> If you find another way to do it that works please let us know.  And who knows, maybe this way works for others.


----------



## kuhltiffany

I used to work there, you can use your points, just let them know when you call in to let them know you have arrived for pick up.



Pumpkin1172 said:


> That is the only drawback I do not like for the Optimum points.  You can not use points to pay for your groceries at PC Express.
> 
> I have filled our the survey...and always put that as feed back!!!!  Maybe if enough people do that, they might actually start doing that


----------



## kuhltiffany

Thank you!!!!  There's a dog friendly Home Hardware right behind us that DH and Ginny seem to frequent several times a week.  Will definitely pick one of those up 



bababear_50 said:


> Shoppers Drug Mart Flyer
> Bottom of Page 8
> https://flyers.smartcanucks.ca/canada/shoppers-drug-mart-on-flyer-october-24-to-29/allOct 24-Oct 30
> Get 10.000 PC Points for every 50 spent on Kobo/Gap
> gift cards
> 
> Bottom of Page 9
> Home Hardware Gift card
> 7,500 PC Points
> When you spend $50.
> 
> Hugs
> Mel


----------



## bababear_50

Quick morning shop
I picked up a little over 21,000 points.
The Shoppers manager said I was wrong and no Gap/Old Navy gift cards with PC Points.
I was hesitant to argue with her during a building line up and a Pandemic so I left.

On the way home I went to a small Shoppers in my old neighbourhood,,very strict precautions here,,they greet you at the door,offer hand sanitizer,ask if you are
1. picking up a prescription,,see person 1
2 getting a flu shot ,,see person 2
3. shopping proceed into store.
in and out in 5 minutes.

They had lots of the Gift Cards and no issue buying them (cashier said the flyer indicates that it will take a couple of weeks to post the Points to my account) . I kept a copy of the flyer page.
So another 20,000 Points.

Hugs
Mel


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

bababear_50 said:


> Quick morning shop
> I picked up a little over 21,000 points.
> The Shoppers manager said I was wrong and no Gap/Old Navy gift cards with PC Points.
> I was hesitant to argue with her during a building line up and a Pandemic so I left.



How could they tell you no points when it's IN THEIR FLYER?


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Our new mattress and box spring arrived today (yay!).  I have $562 left to pay on it, so I am pretty thankful for accumulating PC Points so I can cash those out and use the money towards the balance. It might take a few weeks to get it paid off, but it's essentially free money!  

Right now, all of my PC Points are going towards home improvements instead of WDW gift cards.  I have been putting off replacing things at home in order to save for trips.  I guess now is the time to get this all done as once we are good to go for travel, that will definitely be my saving priority!


----------



## bababear_50

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> How could they tell you no points when it's IN THEIR FLYER?


I know but she couldn't find it in the flyer ,,both manager and cashier and I was getting (the covid jitters) and didn't want to go back to the car to get my phone to prove it to them.
Oh well all's well that ends well.

Hugs
Mel


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Mickey&JoshNut said:


> That's strange that you are not able to use your points towards your PC Express order. I have been doing it at our local Fortinos since the lockdown began (I have only actually been in the store 3 times since March). There is a spot on the online order for comments and I just let them know how much of my points I want to redeem and the balance is charged to my PC Mastercard. They usually confirm the use of my points either when they call to advise my order is ready or when I pick up my order. Since you don't get charged for your order until you pick it up, you can always advise that you would like to use your PC Points and let them know how much when you pick your groceries up.


I will DEFINITELY be trying this the next time it actually do the PC express at stupidstore.  I have always been told, I can't use my points when using express ordering. I will continue to keep asking.  
 Those weeks where we go out of town and do not have time to actually shop for the week...pc express has been a life saver.  I like to use my points...and I will try this the next time


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

I picked up three of the gap gift card. Says in the flyer fine print to expect to see the points post in two to four weeks.


----------



## scrappinginontario

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> I picked up three of the gap gift card. Says in the flyer fine print to expect to see the points post in two to four weeks.


It's recommended you take a screen shot of the offer just in case the points don't show up later.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Yup and I will save the actual flyer


----------



## bababear_50

I am doing a PC Real Canadian Superstore online order for the first time . Tomorrow is the pick up date . I will report back my experience.
$100.00 shop and $30.00 PC points back for my first shop with them.

Hugs
Mel


----------



## bababear_50

Up at the crack of dawn and picked up my PC grocery order. 7 am.
Everything looks good-no subs and everything fresh with a good expiry date(yogurt good till Dec).
I did take advantage and stocked up on some water and heavy can goods.
Everything was packaged well and PC points in my account when I got home--actually 60,000 ,,I'm sure they will realize that they gave me 30,000 too many soon.

I would use the service again.
Hugs
Mel


----------



## bababear_50

Looks like No Frills has some Halloween Candy
with PC Points
spend $20 get 10,000 points

Oct 29-Nov 4th
https://www.nofrills.ca/print-flyer?navid=flyout-L2-Flyer
Real Canadian Superstore
Flyer
buy $50 Foot Locker or WaySpa Gift card get 10,000 PC Points
Page 14
https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10001/1380901?page=14
Loblaws
Oct 29 to Nov 2
Buy $50 WaySpa/Footlocker get 10,000 PC points
Buy a $50 Home Hardware Gift card get 7,500 PC Points
Page #3
https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10000/1380936?page=3


Hugs
Mel


----------



## tinkerone

Wednesday, save those offers.

I see, from My Offers, that bonus redemption is this weekend.  Could be a good start to Christmas shopping.


----------



## Debbie

tinkerone said:


> Wednesday, save those offers.
> 
> I see, from My Offers, that bonus redemption is this weekend.  Could be a good start to Christmas shopping.


Thank for the information! I always miss it, but I like to get the stocking stuffers out of the way-toothbrushes, toothpaste, dental floss, face masks, nail polish, deodorant, Terry's chocolate orange (but they won't have those yet), my face cream, Bio-Freez for DH to put in my stocking, etc. Oh, and I'd forgotten that it is Wednesday and I need to save my offers! Thanks, again!


----------



## Pumpkin1172

I received an interesting personal offer.  5,000 points when yo shop 4 times and spend at least $10 in each transaction, before November 30.  

I should be able to do that.  I am usually in there at least once a week this time of year, shopping for little things, stocking stuffers etc etc.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

For those who buy nail polish for stocking stuffers, I'd like to recommend Sally Hansen's new Good.Kind.Pure line. It's plant-based and the formula is awesome! So far, I have only repainted my nails every 7 days, and that's because I am super picky about chips, wear, etc.  I would ALSO have to recommend Essie's Platinum Grade Top Coat. It's used with the Gel polishes, but it isn't gel formula.  I use it with regular lacquer. Okay, that is my stocking stuffer recommendation for the day LOL


----------



## bababear_50

My shop at Loblaws
This morning I picked up a big beautiful outdoor lantern , and a small set of warm white pinecone lights ,,which I put together for the outdoor table. I just finished collecting all different types pine cones from my forest to fill the lantern with. I stocked up on ice melt and should get 20,000 PC points for my $50.00 purchase. The points didn't post on the receipt but I put in a missing miles report so hopefully they will post.

Hugs
Mel


----------



## bababear_50

Pumpkin1172 said:


> I received an interesting personal offer.  5,000 points when yo shop 4 times and spend at least $10 in each transaction, before November 30.
> 
> I should be able to do that.  I am usually in there at least once a week this time of year, shopping for little things, stocking stuffers etc etc.



This is a perfect personal offer for this time of year.
Fingers crossed that I get one.

Hugs
Mel


----------



## Debbie

bababear_50 said:


> My shop at Loblaws
> This morning I picked up a big beautiful outdoor lantern , and a small set of warm white pinecone lights ,,which I put together for the outdoor table. I just finished collecting all different types pine cones from my forest to fill the lantern with. I stocked up on ice melt and should get 20,000 PC points for my $50.00 purchase. The points didn't post on the receipt but I put in a missing miles report so hopefully they will post.
> 
> Hugs
> Mel


I'd love to see a pic when you are done! We're moving in the spring, so I'm not buying anything new until we do so. But I'd love to see your lantern and table!


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Tomorrow is Oct 30, so the points for the ultimate dining cards should be posting.


----------



## bababear_50

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> Tomorrow is Oct 30, so the points for the ultimate dining cards should be posting.



Mine just posted in my other account
YEAH!!!
Points Adjustment
Fri • Oct 30

+15,000 points

Hugs
Mel


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

@bababear_50 I did a missing points inquiry and when I was done, they posted LOL In fact, they DOUBLE posted!  I got 15,000 twice.


----------



## bababear_50

Debbie said:


> I'd love to see a pic when you are done! We're moving in the spring, so I'm not buying anything new until we do so. But I'd love to see your lantern and table!



Here she is
not super fancy like a store bought one but I made her.
Table below is a heated one I got from Airmiles last year.





Hugs
Mel


----------



## Debbie

bababear_50 said:


> Here she is
> not super fancy like a store bought one but I made her.
> Table below is a heated one I got from Airmiles last year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hugs
> Mel



That's lovely, Mel. It is so nice to have things we make ourselves. And a heated table! Niiiiice!


----------



## bababear_50

I picked up a few Advent calendars at Shoppers this morning and noticed quite a few stocking stuffer items. Advent Calendars were on sale for 9.99 each. I got two Lindt Chocolate and 2 Nestle Travel The World Chocolate.
Now I did agree no stocking stuffers this year BUT my son that lives with me said yesterday that since his two brothers are not coming over for our usual Christmas Brunch that maybe we should do stockings for each other.......I'm like YES!!!!!
I love stocking stuffers!
Hugs
Mel


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Has any of the guys on here or in your lives tried Bulldog mens products? DS wants a new facial moisturizer and that one came to mind.


----------



## bababear_50

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> Has any of the guys on here or in your lives tried Bulldog mens products? DS wants a new facial moisturizer and that one came to mind.



Hey 
I texted youngest son and he says 
Yeah I like Bulldog men's face cleaner.

Hugs
Mel


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

@bababear_50 They are so detailed LOL  Thanks for checking with him.


----------



## Debbie

Argh....I went to Shoppers today. I watched the bill rise to $141 and change. Went to redeem 100 000 points and it wouldn't let me. I forgot that I had locked the account. Sigh. At least I got 20X the points. LOL


----------



## marchingstar

Debbie said:


> Argh....I went to Shoppers today. I watched the bill rise to $141 and change. Went to redeem 100 000 points and it wouldn't let me. I forgot that I had locked the account. Sigh. At least I got 20X the points. LOL



if you're looking for a silver lining...the big black friday redemption event should be coming up, and it sounds like you'll be set to redeem a pile!


----------



## bababear_50

Some good deals on PC Points at Fortinos
look at page 16
Happy Shopping
Hugs
Mel
https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10004/1381915?page=16


----------



## bababear_50

marchingstar said:


> if you're looking for a silver lining...the big black friday redemption event should be coming up, and it sounds like you'll be set to redeem a pile!



 So inquiring minds would like to know what Black Friday Redemption of PC Points is?
Hugs
Mel


----------



## tinkerone

bababear_50 said:


> So inquiring minds would like to know what Black Friday Redemption of PC Points is?
> Hugs
> Mel


I wasn't a big collector last year but if I recall right it was like the redemptions they have now but with more value.  So now if you redeem 100,000 points you get $140 off, with the BF redemption you got $150 off.  The more points you redeemed the better the offer.
Someone else might be able to chime in more.  Plus, there is no guarantee it will be the same this year.

ETA--found this image but it's blurry.


----------



## bababear_50

tinkerone said:


> I wasn't a big collector last year but if I recall right it was like the redemptions they have now but with more value.  So now if you redeem 100,000 points you get $140 off, with the BF redemption you got $150 off.  The more points you redeemed the better the offer.
> Someone else might be able to chime in more.  Plus, there is no guarantee it will be the same this year.
> 
> ETA--found this image but it's blurry.
> 
> View attachment 536578



Thanks Hon
I saw a few things I still need for stocking stuffers last weekend and am going to redeem some points to get them.
I'll wait and see if there's a Black Friday redemption event.

Hugs Mel


----------



## tinkerone

Wednesday, save those offers!


----------



## marchingstar

bababear_50 said:


> So inquiring minds would like to know what Black Friday Redemption of PC Points is?
> Hugs
> Mel



yup, what @tinkerone said! it's the same as any redemption event, but the best return on your points for the year. 

it's a great time to get stocking stuffers or just replenish stuff around the house. I'll buy a bunch of dish soap, toothpaste, vitamins, that kind of stuff 

and of course move the equivalent $$ to a vacation savings account! i usually always have a vacation on the horizon...right now, we have no specific plan for when/where we'll travel, but a dedicated vacation account makes me feel a bit better.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

I am trying to decide what we could buy on our xmas lists using points for the kids on  the black Friday redemption days.  Christmas will be lean this year.  We just don't need to buy much, and we don't want to be out and about much from what we already have to be everyday with work.  And if we don't need to open our wallet that will make it even better


----------



## marchingstar

Pumpkin1172 said:


> I am trying to decide what we could buy on our xmas lists using points for the kids on  the black Friday redemption days.  Christmas will be lean this year.  We just don't need to buy much, and we don't want to be out and about much from what we already have to be everyday with work.  And if we don't need to open our wallet that will make it even better



electronics are the big ones at shoppers! video games, headphones, smart watches, cameras...

i’ve also seen some pretty neat stuff in the seasonal sections, depending what your kiddo likes. lots of craft supplies, decor that looks young and fun. she’s about 10, right? you could put together a “spa day” kit with nail polishes, face masks, nice bath products, that kind of stuff?

edit: i thought i was responding to someone else! pretty sure you don’t have a 10-year-old...but leaving the ideas up in case they inspire anyone


----------



## Disney Addicted

marchingstar said:


> and of course move the equivalent $$ to a vacation savings account! i usually always have a vacation on the horizon...right now, we have no specific plan for when/where we'll travel, but a dedicated vacation account makes me feel a bit better.



Yes, doesn't it?!  I have 3 on the go.  A cancelled cruise, hopefully to be rebooked.  A future vacation in 2024 when my husband turns 57.  The World Cup 2026 if I can get tickets.
I get a happy glow every time I put a bit of money into one of those future trips.


----------



## bababear_50

*ilovetotravel1977*
Hi Hon
It looks like the Bulldog age defense gift pack is on sale this weekend
reg $52.97
on sale for $27.99
see here
https://flyers.smartcanucks.ca/canada/shoppers-drug-mart-on-flyer-november-7-to-122/allAlso Bulldog shave set is on sale
$19.99 each.

Hugs
Mel


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Thanks @bababear_50!


----------



## tinkerone

I have an offer exclusive to Loblaws that may be of interest to some.  

10,000 points
,For every $50 spent on *any combination of OLG Lottery, Pizza Pizza, H&M, American Eagle and Kobo gift cards *


If this is of interest to you you may want to check your offers as well.  It's at the bottom of the page.  I like that it is 'any combination'.


----------



## bababear_50

No frills offer for me buy $50 gift card get 10,000 Points.
for every $50 spent on *any combination of OLG Lottery, Pizza Pizza, H&M, and American Eagle gift cards*

So I was going to buy those Christmas Lottery scratch package tickets for 2 of my sons.



If I buy a 50.00 OLG card can I exchange it for scratch tickets?



Hope that makes sense.
Thanks
Mel


----------



## tinkerone

bababear_50 said:


> No frills offer for me buy $50 gift card get 10,000 Points.
> for every $50 spent on *any combination of OLG Lottery, Pizza Pizza, H&M, and American Eagle gift cards*
> 
> So I was going to buy those Christmas Lottery scratch package tickets for 2 of my sons.
> 
> 
> View attachment 536750
> If I buy a 50.00 OLG card can I exchange it for scratch tickets?
> 
> View attachment 536749
> 
> Hope that makes sense.
> Thanks
> Mel


Yes, as long as you get the card shown above.  There is another gift card that only allows you to purchase 649 and Max but you will only see those two signs on the gc.  With the exchange to scratch tickets, I do this all the time.
I will tell you that a friend of mine bought one and her corner store told her she could not use it for scratch.  She took it to a bigger store and was able to do it.  It's all in the education I guess.  Now, having said that, YMMV.


----------



## scrappinginontario

Just a reminder that there is normally a 24 hour lag between purchasing gift cards at Shoppers, Superstore, etc. between purchasing them and being able to use them.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

marchingstar said:


> i’ve also seen some pretty neat stuff in the seasonal sections, depending what your kiddo likes. lots of craft supplies, decor that looks young and fun. she’s about 10, right? you could put together a “spa day” kit with nail polishes, face masks, nice bath products, that kind of stuff?


 My sons would probably not like spa day stuff...but they do love those gift packs that come in for the holiday season  I can't wait to buy things like that for our GD to use when she comes to visit Grammie!!!! She won't want to  leave Grammie's house because Grammie has all the fun things to do and does them with her


----------



## marchingstar

Pumpkin1172 said:


> My sons would probably not like spa day stuff...but they do love those gift packs that come in for the holiday season  I can't wait to buy things like that for our GD to use when she comes to visit Grammie!!!! She won't want to Grammie's house because Grammie has all the fun things to do and does them with her



I know, it was a total brain fart! I just mixed up screen names. It's been a week...


----------



## tinkerone

I haven't read this article myself but thought some might be interested.  I'll probably read it later as I am curious.  For anyone who is thinking about the new PC bank account you may want to take a peak.  MoneySense is a great source of information.  
https://www.moneysense.ca/save/pc-m...2NHTdR_gU2pOhSFsAk8VbAqD__maKJ3RoDOBVNFwpmjo0


----------



## marchingstar

tinkerone said:


> I haven't read this article myself but thought some might be interested.  I'll probably read it later as I am curious.  For anyone who is thinking about the new PC bank account you may want to take a peak.  MoneySense is a great source of information.
> https://www.moneysense.ca/save/pc-m...2NHTdR_gU2pOhSFsAk8VbAqD__maKJ3RoDOBVNFwpmjo0



thanks for posting 

main drawbacks, from the article:
- no fees on most things (exceptions: cancelling an e-transfer, taking $$ out at non-PC ATMs)
- no personal cheques

i would consider moving my chequing account here. i guess the next step is to compare it with the credit card?


----------



## scrappinginontario

One of the big drawbacks I see with this account compared to Simplii is now you would be restricted to only making deposits, withdrawls, etc at one of their machines.  Right now I can do that without fees at any CIBC machine which there are far more of.

It seems like they're sorry for the changes they made a couple of years ago and are now trying to get those customers back.

Will read the article but at this time not planning on making any changes.


----------



## Silvermist999

Just an FYI, I actually got 20,000 pts for buying $100 in PlayStation GCs at Superstore. I see that this flyer offer is also at Fortino’s and Loblaws this week.


----------



## tinkerone

Wednesday, save those offers!


----------



## bababear_50

Lindt / Ghirardelli / Russell Stover chocolates
spend $20.00 get 6,000 PC points
Rough looking flyer
Nov 14-Nov 19th
https://flyers.smartcanucks.ca/canada/shoppers-drug-mart-on-flyer-november-14-to-19/allI need AA and AAA batteries and it looks like they are also on sale.

Hugs
Mel


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

The Lindt Loophole 2.0! Lol


----------



## scrappinginontario

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> The Lindt Loophole 2.0! Lol


Did they do it again?  Can't exactly remember what happened, just remember I took advantage of it.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Not that I am aware of, but if it works for anyone, please post!
it was spend $20, get  8,000 points (I think). It was supposed to be one per collector number, but we were doing it multiple times.


----------



## scrappinginontario

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> Not that I am aware of, but if it works for anyone, please post!
> it was spend $20, get  8,000 points (I think). It was supposed to be one per collector number, but we were doing it multiple times.


You sparked my memory.  I think it was actually awarding 16,000 points for spending $20!!


----------



## SueBee87

following


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

scrappinginontario said:


> You sparked my memory.  I think it was actually awarding 16,000 points for spending $20!!



yes! Double points it was!!


----------



## dancin Disney style

Is anyone else getting offers that are totally useless...items that you never have/would buy or items that you might buy once a year?   This has been happening to me for maybe a month or more.  I used to earn around 7000-10000 points a week just on my basic grocery items.  Lately, I'm earning 2000 or less a week.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Yup! I just swipe and say "don't send me this"


----------



## tinkerone

I have an offer for Keg or ToysRUs gift cards this week.  Spend $100 get 15,000 points.  Not sure if everyone is going to get it but worth a look if you need either.

I also just hit the 'don't show again' button with offers I don't want, then they send different ones.  This week I have an offer for watermelon.  Wrong time of the year for that and they never have a good price on that product so I will just delete it and wait for something else.  There are some I get over and over, while I don't purchase them every week they are great hold overs for the next week.


----------



## Debbie

I'm fortunate. I just made my grocery list (heading out in a few moments). I have several offers that repeat and I use all the time on my list. I ignore any offers I don't use. Guess I should swipe.  
I just tried to sign up for PC Insiders, but am waiting for an email to confirm my subscription. I was hoping to have that done before I shop. Next time!


----------



## Silvermist999

I noticed I was getting offers that I would never use when I wasn’t shopping at Superstore as regularly.  Once I started shopping there again, my offers started improving.  One week I forgot to save my offers and the following week my offers were practically useless.  

I’m happy with the Toys R Us and Keg gift cards offers this week. Perfect for gift giving!

eta: does anyone who also received the TRU/Keg gift card offer know which store(s) is offering this? I don’t see it mentioned on my offer.


----------



## tinkerone

Silvermist999 said:


> I noticed I was getting offers that I would never use when I wasn’t shopping at Superstore as regularly.  Once I started shopping there again, my offers started improving.  One week I forgot to save my offers and the following week my offers were practically useless.
> 
> I’m happy with the Toys R Us and Keg gift cards offers this week. Perfect for gift giving!
> 
> eta: does anyone who also received the TRU/Keg gift card offer know which store(s) is offering this? I don’t see it mentioned on my offer.


I don't know however when I get these offers I purchase my gc's at Loblaws and my points have always been there immediately.  Now YMMV.  
Also, I did notice that this offer ends on Sunday so something to keep in mind for anyone wanting to use it.


----------



## bababear_50

Rakuten,Kobo / HM / Bass Pro Shop/ Home Hardware
Buy 1 $50 Gift card get 10,000 PC Points..
Nov 14-Nov 20th
Page 7
https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10061/1382991?page=7
Hugs Mel


----------



## dancin Disney style

So I just earned a HUGE 600 points on my weekly groceries.


----------



## juniorbugman

dancin Disney style said:


> So I just earned a HUGE 600 points on my weekly groceries.


I thought that was good then I realized I was on the PC thread not the airmiles one.  I usually never earn points when I shop at Superstore so getting hardly any points is nothing new for me.  Next week I will earn a whopping 4800 as I am going to price match Red Rose tea from Sobeys and finally get to use the offer that I have been saving forever.


----------



## pigletto

It’s 20x the points online today so I ordered a PS5 game for my son off of the Shoppers website. It’s was $64.99 before tax. Between the offer and using our PC money account I’m getting $20 back. Not bad at all.


----------



## momof2gr8kids

pigletto said:


> It’s 20x the points online today so I ordered a PS5 game for my son off of the Shoppers website. It’s was $64.99 before tax. Between the offer and using our PC money account I’m getting $20 back. Not bad at all.


I never pay attention to those online offers.  Need to take a better look.  Never realized all the stuff you can get.


----------



## pigletto

momof2gr8kids said:


> I never pay attention to those online offers.  Need to take a better look.  Never realized all the stuff you can get.


I was surprised at how much they have that you can order online. I think it’s free shipping after $50. It was nice to not have to go in for just one thing,


----------



## bababear_50

pigletto said:


> I was surprised at how much they have that you can order online. I think it’s free shipping after $50. It was nice to not have to go in for just one thing,



Edited
Ok I think I figured out how to do this.
OH MY GOSH!!! This could become an addiction worse than Amazon. Lol


Good morning pigletto
could you share a link where you are able to shop online?
(Is this just for Shoppers Drug Mart ? and do you know if you can pick up at the store?).
Thanks
Hugs
Mel


----------



## scrappinginontario

Has anyone got the shoppers lindor offer yet today?


----------



## Disney Addicted

scrappinginontario said:


> Has anyone got the shoppers lindor offer yet today?



Yes, I went late this morning.  I bought a 300g bag of minor lindor (assorted - $9.99) and 3 candy cane lindor boxes (5 each inside $3.99 each) and received the 6,000 points.  Unfortunately, no glitch this year doubling the points.


----------



## AngelDisney

Disney Addicted said:


> Yes, I went late this morning.  I bought a 300g bag of minor lindor (assorted - $9.99) and 3 candy cane lindor boxes (5 each inside $3.99 each) and received the 6,000 points.  Unfortunately, no glitch this year doubling the points.


Can we double dip the Lindt offer with the 20X offer today? Or we can only the 20X offer since Lindt is a threshold amount offer? TIA!


----------



## Disney Addicted

AngelDisney said:


> Can we double dip the Lindt offer with the 20X offer today? Or we can only the 20X offer since Lindt is a threshold amount offer? TIA!



Ohh, yes!  Geez, I'm sorry I forgot to mention that.  Yes, my order came to $52.50 pre-tax and included just over $20 of Lindt chocolate.  I made sure to double-check with a Manager before I went in line to pay.


----------



## Silvermist999

pigletto said:


> It’s 20x the points online today so I ordered a PS5 game for my son off of the Shoppers website. It’s was $64.99 before tax. Between the offer and using our PC money account I’m getting $20 back. Not bad at all.


Thanks for posting, I had no idea that we could order electronics online at SDM!  Did you get the Spiderman Miles Morales game. The ultimate launch edition I wanted at 89.99 was sold out so I debated getting the launch edition 64.99. By the time I decided to order, it was already sold out.  I will definitely check the next time there is another points offer!


----------



## Mickey&JoshNut

dancin Disney style said:


> Is anyone else getting offers that are totally useless...items that you never have/would buy or items that you might buy once a year?   This has been happening to me for maybe a month or more.  I used to earn around 7000-10000 points a week just on my basic grocery items.  Lately, I'm earning 2000 or less a week.



For the past few weeks, my offers have been for items I purchased the week before or things that I have never purchased before.  I agree, I used to get lots of points with my groceries - now most of my points come from my PC mastercard which I use for everything.


----------



## pigletto

bababear_50 said:


> Edited
> Ok I think I figured out how to do this.
> OH MY GOSH!!! This could become an addiction worse than Amazon. Lol
> 
> 
> Good morning pigletto
> could you share a link where you are able to shop online?
> (Is this just for Shoppers Drug Mart ? and do you know if you can pick up at the store?).
> Thanks
> Hugs
> Mel


Sorry Mel ! I just saw this now. Dh and I decided with the surge in cases we should just get our in store shopping done today. So we were out today picking up some things and having a socially distanced visit with his parents. Our region is only on Orange but it’s just a matter of time, so after today it is only online shopping for us now. There’s quite a few things on the Shoppers site isn’t there ? I think I will be using it often!


----------



## pigletto

Mickey&JoshNut said:


> For the past few weeks, my offers have been for items I purchased the week before or things that I have never purchased before.  I agree, I used to get lots of points with my groceries - now most of my points come from my PC mastercard which I use for everything.


My grocery offers really dried up. I’m getting fewer of them and repeat offers. But I’m doing well with Shoppers promos and the PC money account.


----------



## Debbie

For those who bought the Keg gc at Shoppers, did your receipt show the 15, 000 points for each one? My digital offers showed, but not the points for the two gc. But I think that this is an issue with Shoppers, am I right?


----------



## bababear_50

Debbie said:


> For those who bought the Keg gc at Shoppers, did your receipt show the 15, 000 points for each one? My digital offers showed, but not the points for the two gc. But I think that this is an issue with Shoppers, am I right?



Hi Debbie
I didn't buy them but I do know in the flyer that it says 
"Please allow up to 2-4 weeks to post to your PC account."
I have in the past done a missing points inquiry and they were posted within 2 days.
Hugs
Mel


----------



## Debbie

bababear_50 said:


> Hi Debbie
> I didn't buy them but I do know in the flyer that it says
> "Please allow up to 2-4 weeks to post to your PC account."
> I have in the past done a missing points inquiry and they were posted within 2 days.
> Hugs
> Mel


Thanks, Mel. I know that the last time I was missing points they told me that I needed to wait a week.  So....I'll be patient.


----------



## scrappinginontario

It seems at Shoppers there is a lag in the points when purchasing gift cards whereas stores like Superstore award them immediately upon purchase.


----------



## dancin Disney style

Debbie said:


> For those who bought the Keg gc at Shoppers, did your receipt show the 15, 000 points for each one? My digital offers showed, but not the points for the two gc. But I think that this is an issue with Shoppers, am I right?


Generally speaking those gift card offers are added later.


----------



## FigmentSpark

I just got an email offer to join PC Optimum Insiders.  Looked interesting, including free grocery pick ups and a nice amount of points for a signing bonus, but then I read there's an annual fee of $119.  WHAT?  Why would I pay that?  What is the immense benefit of this program that they are charging me that much?  Or at all?


----------



## Mickey&JoshNut

FigmentSpark said:


> I just got an email offer to join PC Optimum Insiders.  Looked interesting, including free grocery pick ups and a nice amount of points for a signing bonus, but then I read there's an annual fee of $119.  WHAT?  Why would I pay that?  What is the immense benefit of this program that they are charging me that much?  Or at all?



I too got the email today...I don't think the benefits justify the price...I think this is the 3rd or 4th email I have received to join the program.


----------



## scrappinginontario

I buy some Joe clothes but not a lot and not much organic/health foods and don't use the grocery pickup so there is no way i can justify the $119 with my current shopping habits.  I think those that purchase a lot of baby items find it more beneficial also.


----------



## Debbie

I did just join because of the 25000 PC points. I've been using PC Express, so that will help, and I buy a LOT of PC products, so extra points in that way. I'll be watching carefully to see if I get my money's worth over the year. We'll see.


----------



## FigmentSpark

Debbie said:


> I did just join because of the 25000 PC points. I've been using PC Express, so that will help, and I buy a LOT of PC products, so extra points in that way. I'll be watching carefully to see if I get my money's worth over the year. We'll see.


Can you report back once you've had time to do some analysis on it?  I'd be interested in what people are finding.  I also wonder if it makes you change your brands or if it makes you add a thing or two to your cart you might not have bought otherwise.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

For those who purchased the $50 Old Navy/GAP gift cards for 10,000 points, this Friday is three weeks since the end of the offer period.  They said to allow 2-4 weeks to get the points.  We should start to see those being posted to accounts next week, I would think.

I have 30,000 coming to me!


----------



## tinkerone

It's Wednesday and time to save offers!


----------



## bababear_50

Page 17 of 18 Real Canadian Superstore
Ship to home exclusive offer
20,000 PC Points offer

https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10001/1383878?page=17

Loblaws
Nov 19-Nov 25
Page 2 of 16
General Merchandise
15,000 Points
when you spend $50.00
https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10000/1383895?page=2
Hugs
Mel


----------



## bababear_50

I haven't had time to check this out but it was advertised in the No Frills flyer
https://haulerverse.com/
https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10011/1383885?page=9Hugs
Mel


----------



## Mickey&JoshNut

Debbie said:


> I did just join because of the 25000 PC points. I've been using PC Express, so that will help, and I buy a LOT of PC products, so extra points in that way. I'll be watching carefully to see if I get my money's worth over the year. We'll see.



When I saw your post, I thought do we buy a lot of PC products?  And I started thinking of what we do buy and surprisingly there are quite a few PC products we buy...hopefully they will have another offer soon as I deleted the email thinking it wasn't worth the price...oh well...that's what you get for trying to keep your inbox empty.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Well phooey, I got all wrapped up in waiting for Shop the Block to drop for Airmiles that i forgot it was Wednesday so i didn't save my offers ! To rub salt into my wounds all my offers that i didn't use and wanted to save now show as "expired" *


----------



## Disney Addicted

Darn it, neither did I!  Ugh.. I wanted to save a couple of particular offers as well.


----------



## bababear_50

Upcoming Shoppers flyer
https://flyers.smartcanucks.ca/canada/shoppers-drug-mart-on-flyer-november-21-to-26/all
Hugs Mel


----------



## flower_petals

pigletto said:


> It’s 20x the points online today so I ordered a PS5 game for my son off of the Shoppers website. It’s was $64.99 before tax. Between the offer and using our PC money account I’m getting $20 back. Not bad at all.


Do you like the account?  I have been using simpli since the switch, but really thinking of switching back.


----------



## bababear_50

So I talked with a Loblaws rep today and she nicely inquired as to whether my Christmas greenery baskets/pots would count as seasonal products and earn 15,000 PC points for every $50 spend.
She checked into it and said if it doesn't come up on the receipt to call them back with a code she gave me and it will be applied.
Nice lady and great customer service. So I am up 45,000 points YEAH!!!


Hugs Mel


----------



## Disney Addicted

Ohhh nice!!


----------



## Disney Addicted

I have an easy offer for tomorrow on my APP.  10,000 points for every $30 spent at Shoppers.  We need basic items like milk, bread, eggs.  Hopefully there's chocolate and items for stockings on sale.  I have not had a chance to go through the flyers yet.


----------



## scrappinginontario

Disney Addicted said:


> I have an easy offer for tomorrow on my APP.  10,000 points for every $30 spent at Shoppers.  We need basic items like milk, bread, eggs.  Hopefully there's chocolate and items for stockings on sale.  I have not had a chance to go through the flyers yet.


How long is this great offer for?  I seem to get 1 day offers for Fridays at Shoppers but Fridays are the one day they don't have any sales on. 

Hope you have better success than I do!


----------



## Mickey&JoshNut

Debbie said:


> I did just join because of the 25000 PC points. I've been using PC Express, so that will help, and I buy a LOT of PC products, so extra points in that way. I'll be watching carefully to see if I get my money's worth over the year. We'll see.



Debbie...I called PC Insiders and advised that I had deleted my email with the offer for the 25,000 points and the awesome customer service agent accessed my account and was able to process my subscription and gave me my 25,000 points.  I thought that it was worth a call because the worst they could say was no.  The agent advised that PC Insiders get priority pick up times for PC Express and he indicated that some stores also give PC Insiders priority at the pick ups.


----------



## Disney Addicted

scrappinginontario said:


> How long is this great offer for?  I seem to get 1 day offers for Fridays at Shoppers but Fridays are the one day they don't have any sales on.
> 
> Hope you have better success than I do!



It's just a 1 day offer.


----------



## scrappinginontario

Disney Addicted said:


> It's just a 1 day offer.


  Too bad as traditionally Shoppers doesn’t have anything on sale on Fridays so it’s finding items at a good price to purchase.  Hope it works out for you!


----------



## Debbie

Mickey&JoshNut said:


> Debbie...I called PC Insiders and advised that I had deleted my email with the offer for the 25,000 points and the awesome customer service agent accessed my account and was able to process my subscription and gave me my 25,000 points.  I thought that it was worth a call because the worst they could say was no.  The agent advised that PC Insiders get priority pick up times for PC Express and he indicated that some stores also give PC Insiders priority at the pick ups.


I love how proactive you were.  You are right, the worst they could have said was no and you wouldn't be out anything. Good information about the pickup times....I need to make an order for this weekend or next.


----------



## Disney Addicted

scrappinginontario said:


> Too bad as traditionally Shoppers doesn’t have anything on sale on Fridays so it’s finding items at a good price to purchase.  Hope it works out for you!



I ended up deciding not to go.  It's been so busy that I have not had a chance.  I have to leave in 15 minutes for my 2nd shift and still have too much to do when I get back.

That's ok.  I just spent $110 of my Air Miles cash miles at Sobey's and can transfer that into my trip fund.


----------



## Debbie

Disney Addicted said:


> Yes, that is a great idea.  I may be doing that as well.  I thought AMEX would be my 6th partner and I would do Metro as 7th but I'm out now.  With AMEX pulling the stunt of Reserve cards only I'm done.  Actually, I'm done with AMEX as well.  It's been a long time since they have offered significiant bonus miles and they tried to double the yearly card fee.  I just phoned AMEX and told them I will be paying off my AMEX and probably switching to BMO Mastercard.  I only signed up for AMEX for the air miles.  Denying the STB was the last straw for me.


I cut the ties with AMEX last year. The cost of the Reserve card wasn't worth it, and I have the BMO Elite, so I'm covered. I have decided to use my AM on things (yes it works out to more money than if I went to Walmart or Amazon) or use the Cash miles for food because I'm tired of playing the game. That said. I did go to Foodland today, Had a $250 bill and got my freezer filled and 570 AM. So, I guess I'm not done yet.


----------



## bababear_50

Back to Lockdown for me..............................starts Monday..............................................
Yes I panic bought a BIG supply via PC express.
Yes they were on sale and that is my excuse and I'm sticking to it. Lol
Pick up time tomorrow morning.

Hugs
Mel


----------



## Mickey&JoshNut

Debbie said:


> I cut the ties with AMEX last year. The cost of the Reserve card wasn't worth it, and I have the BMO Elite, so I'm covered. I have decided to use my AM on things (yes it works out to more money than if I went to Walmart or Amazon) or use the Cash miles for food because I'm tired of playing the game. That said. I did go to Foodland today, Had a $250 bill and got my freezer filled and 570 AM. So, I guess I'm not done yet.



I currently still have my Platinum AMEX but will be downgrading to just the regular AMEX as I don't feel it is worth the annual fee.  Since Rexall is no longer a AM partner and since we are doing all our groceries through PC Express, I will stick with their points.  So far since August I have earned $310 in free groceries for buying items I would normally buy.  I am keeping a separate bank account and transfering the money that I saved with my PC points as a way to pay for our WDW or DL tickets, if we ever make it back there.


----------



## Mickey&JoshNut

bababear_50 said:


> View attachment 539449
> 
> Back to Lockdown for me..............................starts Monday..............................................
> Yes I panic bought a BIG supply via PC express.
> Yes they were on sale and that is my excuse and I'm sticking to it. Lol
> Pick up time tomorrow morning.
> 
> Hugs
> Mel



I saw the new lockdowns for Toronto and Peel on the news tonight - my guess is that a lot of people will be panic buying this weekend.  I have a feeling Hamilton will not be too far behind in going back to a lockdown.  Sending virtual hugs...stay safe...we will get through this...


----------



## scrappinginontario

Mickey&JoshNut said:


> I saw the new lockdowns for Toronto and Peel on the news tonight - my guess is that a lot of people will be panic buying this weekend.  I have a feeling Hamilton will not be too far behind in going back to a lockdown.  Sending virtual hugs...stay safe...we will get through this...


 What colour is Hamilton currently in?  Durham is on the cusp of going from orange to red.  Fully anticipated it being announced  today but we squeaked by for another day/week.  Hope people change their activities and the numbers come down.  

My heart goes out to healthcare workers who must be exhausted and just want to throttle those who refuse to follow recommendations and rules.


----------



## juniorbugman

bababear_50 said:


> View attachment 539449
> 
> Back to Lockdown for me..............................starts Monday..............................................
> Yes I panic bought a BIG supply via PC express.
> Yes they were on sale and that is my excuse and I'm sticking to it. Lol
> Pick up time tomorrow morning.
> 
> Hugs
> Mel


My nephews girlfriend works for Costco and bought TP yesterday and again because we needed it not to stockpile it.


Mickey&JoshNut said:


> I saw the new lockdowns for Toronto and Peel on the news tonight - my guess is that a lot of people will be panic buying this weekend. I have a feeling Hamilton will not be too far behind in going back to a lockdown. Sending virtual hugs...stay safe...we will get through this...


They had a story on the news about huge lines at a Walmart in Scarborough (East end of Toronto).  The line wrapped around the building.  They say that people weren't stock piling TP but just buying before the lockdown begins.  The reporter said that a lot of the carts were filled with Christmas supplies. People were waiting in line for over 30 minutes.  The store even extended their hours tonight to accommodate the people.    My sister shops at the Metro in that same area and she said she had to line up outside again like you did during the height of the pandemic.   We will get through this.


----------



## Mickey&JoshNut

scrappinginontario said:


> What colour is Hamilton currently in?  Durham is on the cusp of going from orange to red.  Fully anticipated it being announced  today but we squeaked by for another day/week.  Hope people change their activities and the numbers come down.
> 
> My heart goes out to healthcare workers who must be exhausted and just want to throttle those who refuse to follow recommendations and rules.



Hamilton is currently in the red zone...the number of cases and hospitalizations has been increasing at alarming rates for Hamilton, Halton and Niagara.  I had feared that another lockdown may happen and I did a Costco run a few weeks ago and stocked up on essentials like chips and chocolates (I knew it helped us through the last lockdown) and I also picked up another package of TP just in case.  

My heart goes out to the healthcare workers as well.  I think the rise in the numbers is people getting tired of staying home and not seeing their friends.  I too want to see my friends but there are ways to do it safely but there are a lot of people who think "I'm healthy, I won't catch this".


----------



## Mickey&JoshNut

juniorbugman said:


> They had a story on the news about huge lines at a Walmart in Scarborough (East end of Toronto).  The line wrapped around the building.  They say that people weren't stock piling TP but just buying before the lockdown begins.  The reporter said that a lot of the carts were filled with Christmas supplies. People were waiting in line for over 30 minutes.  The store even extended their hours tonight to accommodate the people.    My sister shops at the Metro in that same area and she said she had to line up outside again like you did during the height of the pandemic.   We will get through this.



I'm not surprised that people are panic buying.  I had heard that bookstores were trying to get Doug Ford to declare them an essential service, I didn't hear if they were successful.  

I heard that in Manitoba they are in a lockdown and big box stores that remain open can only sell essential items.  So for example, at Walmart, you can only purchase groceries, cleaning supplies, hardware and pharmacy items - everything else must be blocked off.  They said that during their last lockdown they saw lots of people coming out of the big box stores with definitely non-essential items that they were able to purchase yet another store that only sells that type of product had to remain closed.  I wonder if people thought that maybe Doug Ford would do the same.

Yesterday I had my normal PC Express order and the manager called me in the morning and advised that they were running really behind and for me to wait for her to call me back  - it was about an hour outside my pick up time but that is okay, I am working at home and live just a short distance to the store.

I hope we don't end up back in a lockdown, but I think it is inevitable with the rising case counts and hospitalizations - I am thankful that I have my  work to keep me busy and my eReader to allow me to purchase ebooks and escape reality through reading.


----------



## dancin Disney style

I thought I would share/vent about my PC Express experience of yesterday.  I'm currently in isolation due to an outbreak at work....I worked with 3 people, 2-3 days before they became symptomatic with Covid.  Let me tell you this  isolation business is really hard.  So think about how careful you are when out and about.   Anyway, back  to PC Express.   I ordered my groceries a couple of days ago for pick up Friday  at 1-2pm.  I chose the time as that was my DD's lunch break and it was convenient for her to go at that time.  She arrived at about 1:45pm and calls to say which spot she's parked in.   20 minutes pass and they call from the store to say that they had not even picked the order and to please come back later, they would send an email when it was ready.  Needless to say DD is a little ticked off...but it's okay.  Around 4:30 she asks me if the groceries are ready.....I have no notification so I call the store.  Yes, it's ready.  I ask why they did not notify me.  I get an 'I don't know, sorry'.   About 20 minutes after that I see on the app that it has changed to  ready.  By the time DD gets back there it's probably about 5:15.  She then starts calling and the line is busy for 15 minutes.  She texts me to ask if I know what's happening.  I ask my other DD (the one that works for the company)  she tells me to call the main line and ask for the ASM....at the same time DD(doing the pickup) gets through and is told that they are busy and she will have to wait for them to come out.  By this point I'm getting super heated about the entire situation.   I end up getting the ASM that likes to make excuses and throw his staff under the bus to save his own butt.  I spew out my story and he puts me on hold to check where my groceries are.  Comes back on the line and says they will come out next then gives me a bunch of BS about them being busy but fully on time etc. etc. I proceed to ask him if he thought it would have been better customer service to have offered a dedicated time to come back and then immediately brought my order out....since DD had already sat waiting at 2pm.  All he said was that's not how it works and then says "I'll throw in a gift card for you, how's that?"   I didn't appreciate the sarcastic tone to the last bit.   So I shot back....you can throw in anything you want but I'll be calling Sara Davis, and yes I have her private number.   There was dead silence on the line and then a very quiet...I'm really sorry about all this.

After this call I tell DD (who works for the company) about the call and she is killing herself laughing.   DD then proceeds to email the store manager informing him of the mishandling of the situation and  the how's that comment made to her mother and CC's it to Sara Davis.


----------



## tinkerone

dancin Disney style said:


> I thought I would share/vent about my PC Express experience of yesterday.  I'm currently in isolation due to an outbreak at work....I worked with 3 people, 2-3 days before they became symptomatic with Covid.  Let me tell you this  isolation business is really hard.  So think about how careful you are when out and about.   Anyway, back  to PC Express.   I ordered my groceries a couple of days ago for pick up Friday  at 1-2pm.  I chose the time as that was my DD's lunch break and it was convenient for her to go at that time.  She arrived at about 1:45pm and calls to say which spot she's parked in.   20 minutes pass and they call from the store to say that they had not even picked the order and to please come back later, they would send an email when it was ready.  Needless to say DD is a little ticked off...but it's okay.  Around 4:30 she asks me if the groceries are ready.....I have no notification so I call the store.  Yes, it's ready.  I ask why they did not notify me.  I get an 'I don't know, sorry'.   About 20 minutes after that I see on the app that it has changed to  ready.  By the time DD gets back there it's probably about 5:15.  She then starts calling and the line is busy for 15 minutes.  She texts me to ask if I know what's happening.  I ask my other DD (the one that works for the company)  she tells me to call the main line and ask for the ASM....at the same time DD(doing the pickup) gets through and is told that they are busy and she will have to wait for them to come out.  By this point I'm getting super heated about the entire situation.   I end up getting the ASM that likes to make excuses and throw his staff under the bus to save his own butt.  I spew out my story and he puts me on hold to check where my groceries are.  Comes back on the line and says they will come out next then gives me a bunch of BS about them being busy but fully on time etc. etc. I proceed to ask him if he thought it would have been better customer service to have offered a dedicated time to come back and then immediately brought my order out....since DD had already sat waiting at 2pm.  All he said was that's not how it works and then says "I'll throw in a gift card for you, how's that?"   I didn't appreciate the sarcastic tone to the last bit.   So I shot back....you can throw in anything you want but I'll be calling Sara Davis, and yes I have her private number.   There was dead silence on the line and then a very quiet...I'm really sorry about all this.
> 
> After this call I tell DD (who works for the company) about the call and she is killing herself laughing.   DD then proceeds to email the store manager informing him of the mishandling of the situation and  the how's that comment made to her mother and CC's it to Sara Davis.


Good for you!  I understand they are busy but that whole scenario is unacceptable.  If they don't have the staff to fill the orders don't give out so many time slots.  And I to hate being talked down to, as if a situation is of my making and not the stores.  
If you happen to hear anything back from them let us know, could be interesting.


----------



## dancin Disney style

scrappinginontario said:


> My heart goes out to healthcare workers who must be exhausted and just want to throttle those who refuse to follow recommendations and rules.





Mickey&JoshNut said:


> My heart goes out to the healthcare workers as well.  I think the rise in the numbers is people getting tired of staying home and not seeing their friends.  I too want to see my friends but there are ways to do it safely but there are a lot of people who think "I'm healthy, I won't catch this".



People honestly have no idea what it's like working in healthcare right now.  Everyone is tired, stressed and scared. We all worry...will I be the one that brings it in here.  It is beyond difficult to work all day in full PPE....it is hot, uncomfortable and constantly gets in the way.  I can feel the sweat trickling down my face for hours. I am a migraine sufferer and have headaches/migraines almost on a daily basis from the heat and the pressure of the the goggles on my head.  The skin on our hands is dry, cracked and sore.  And NONE of that is even worth complaining about because our worst fears have come true at the facility I work in.....several of our residents have tested positive and it's spreading.   I have gone along, since returning to work in the summer, thinking that I was well protected wearing my PPE at work. The moment I found out I had an exposure I was terrified.  Terrified that I had somehow been the one to infect a resident, terrified that I had brought it to my family and terrified that I was going to get sick.  Fortunately, I have gone through contract tracing and I have confirmation that I did not start this.  It's going to be very difficult to return to work when this outbreak ends.  This time I've dodged a bullet, I don't have Covid (no symptoms and 2 negative tests in the last week) but what about next time?  

Also, regardless of no symptoms and negative tests I still have to do my 14 days isolation.   I have to stay in one room in my house.  When I need to go to the kitchen or anytime I need to leave my room I have to wear a mask, clean my hands before leaving the room and maintain 2M distance from my family but preferably not be in any room with anyone else. DH has to sleep on the couch in the basement....I feel horrible about that because he's the one going to work. BTW, Public Health does in fact call to make sure you are home.   I went outside to rake leaves when they called the second time and DD had to come out and get me to come to the phone.  I'm rounding the bend though, only a couple more days to go.


----------



## dancin Disney style

tinkerone said:


> Good for you!  I understand they are busy but that whole scenario is unacceptable.  If they don't have the staff to fill the orders don't give out so many time slots.  And I to hate being talked down to, as if a situation is of my making and not the stores.
> If you happen to hear anything back from them let us know, could be interesting.


DD is friendly with that store manager...they used to work together....so I'm sure nothing will come of that.  As to Sara Davis....LOL I'm sure she could care less but she's always a good threat to make as she does come to this store a lot.  This store is their test location so all the top people come there fairly often.  They even hold the annual BoD events there.  

DD does sort of have a few connections with the high mucky mucks though.....she has been invited to a few corp events that she brought her lovely mother along to.   Said lovely mother has very much enjoyed the luxury corporate box at the Rogers Centre.  I've socialized with a couple of the VP's and one of them I run into often while getting groceries.  Guess I made a good impression because he always stops me to talk.  Gosh...she should have CC'd him on that email


----------



## bababear_50

dancin Disney style said:


> People honestly have no idea what it's like working in healthcare right now.  Everyone is tired, stressed and scared. We all worry...will I be the one that brings it in here.  It is beyond difficult to work all day in full PPE....it is hot, uncomfortable and constantly gets in the way.  I can feel the sweat trickling down my face for hours. I am a migraine sufferer and have headaches/migraines almost on a daily basis from the heat and the pressure of the the goggles on my head.  The skin on our hands is dry, cracked and sore.  And NONE of that is even worth complaining about because our worst fears have come true at the facility I work in.....several of our residents have tested positive and it's spreading.   I have gone along, since returning to work in the summer, thinking that I was well protected wearing my PPE at work. The moment I found out I had an exposure I was terrified.  Terrified that I had somehow been the one to infect a resident, terrified that I had brought it to my family and terrified that I was going to get sick.  Fortunately, I have gone through contract tracing and I have confirmation that I did not start this.  It's going to be very difficult to return to work when this outbreak ends.  This time I've dodged a bullet, I don't have Covid (no symptoms and 2 negative tests in the last week) but what about next time?
> 
> Also, regardless of no symptoms and negative tests I still have to do my 14 days isolation.   I have to stay in one room in my house.  When I need to go to the kitchen or anytime I need to leave my room I have to wear a mask, clean my hands before leaving the room and maintain 2M distance from my family but preferably not be in any room with anyone else. DH has to sleep on the couch in the basement....I feel horrible about that because he's the one going to work. BTW, Public Health does in fact call to make sure you are home.   I went outside to rake leaves when they called the second time and DD had to come out and get me to come to the phone.  I'm rounding the bend though, only a couple more days to go.



Just wanted to say that we all appreciate YOU!
And BIG Hugs
Mel

HUGS 
Mel


----------



## scrappinginontario

dancin Disney style said:


> People honestly have no idea what it's like working in healthcare right now.  Everyone is tired, stressed and scared. We all worry...will I be the one that brings it in here.  It is beyond difficult to work all day in full PPE....it is hot, uncomfortable and constantly gets in the way.  I can feel the sweat trickling down my face for hours. I am a migraine sufferer and have headaches/migraines almost on a daily basis from the heat and the pressure of the the goggles on my head.  The skin on our hands is dry, cracked and sore.  And NONE of that is even worth complaining about because our worst fears have come true at the facility I work in.....several of our residents have tested positive and it's spreading.   I have gone along, since returning to work in the summer, thinking that I was well protected wearing my PPE at work. The moment I found out I had an exposure I was terrified.  Terrified that I had somehow been the one to infect a resident, terrified that I had brought it to my family and terrified that I was going to get sick.  Fortunately, I have gone through contract tracing and I have confirmation that I did not start this.  It's going to be very difficult to return to work when this outbreak ends.  This time I've dodged a bullet, I don't have Covid (no symptoms and 2 negative tests in the last week) but what about next time?
> 
> Also, regardless of no symptoms and negative tests I still have to do my 14 days isolation.   I have to stay in one room in my house.  When I need to go to the kitchen or anytime I need to leave my room I have to wear a mask, clean my hands before leaving the room and maintain 2M distance from my family but preferably not be in any room with anyone else. DH has to sleep on the couch in the basement....I feel horrible about that because he's the one going to work. BTW, Public Health does in fact call to make sure you are home.   I went outside to rake leaves when they called the second time and DD had to come out and get me to come to the phone.  I'm rounding the bend though, only a couple more days to go.


I know you don't know me but please know we truly appreciate all you and others are doing.  THANK YOU!!!  Praying for you.


----------



## Debbie

Mickey&JoshNut said:


> I'm not surprised that people are panic buying.  I had heard that bookstores were trying to get Doug Ford to declare them an essential service, I didn't hear if they were successful.


 Since Sam Oosterhof's friends at The Book Depot in Welland have been open the ENTIRE pandemic as they were declared an essential service, there is no reason that any other book store shouldn't have that same designation, right?


dancin Disney style said:


> People honestly have no idea what it's like working in healthcare right now.  Everyone is tired, stressed and scared. We all worry...will I be the one that brings it in here.  It is beyond difficult to work all day in full PPE....it is hot, uncomfortable and constantly gets in the way.  I can feel the sweat trickling down my face for hours. I am a migraine sufferer and have headaches/migraines almost on a daily basis from the heat and the pressure of the the goggles on my head.  The skin on our hands is dry, cracked and sore.  And NONE of that is even worth complaining about because our worst fears have come true at the facility I work in.....several of our residents have tested positive and it's spreading.   I have gone along, since returning to work in the summer, thinking that I was well protected wearing my PPE at work. The moment I found out I had an exposure I was terrified.  Terrified that I had somehow been the one to infect a resident, terrified that I had brought it to my family and terrified that I was going to get sick.  Fortunately, I have gone through contract tracing and I have confirmation that I did not start this.  It's going to be very difficult to return to work when this outbreak ends.  This time I've dodged a bullet, I don't have Covid (no symptoms and 2 negative tests in the last week) but what about next time?
> 
> Also, regardless of no symptoms and negative tests I still have to do my 14 days isolation.   I have to stay in one room in my house.  When I need to go to the kitchen or anytime I need to leave my room I have to wear a mask, clean my hands before leaving the room and maintain 2M distance from my family but preferably not be in any room with anyone else. DH has to sleep on the couch in the basement....I feel horrible about that because he's the one going to work. BTW, Public Health does in fact call to make sure you are home.   I went outside to rake leaves when they called the second time and DD had to come out and get me to come to the phone.  I'm rounding the bend though, only a couple more days to go.


I am so sorry that you are going through this right now. Some people DON'T get it, and I am so angry at people who minimize the pandemic for their own selfish reasons. Sending you love and hugs. Thank you for working with the most vulnerable!


----------



## dancin Disney style

You’re all lovely...thanks!   Sorry I went off on a bit of a rant there.  I kind of hit the wall this morning and posted a bunch of stuff here and on my socials.  I’ve gotten so stir crazy that I’ve even raked leaves in the wind...3 times.  The final straw was reading a FB post this morning from a very long time friend complaining about how her internet provider is terrible and causing delays in her work. She was going to have to drive to the office to submit some stuff.   Like holy he77...that’s a hardship?    I literally can’t wait to hear how hard her life is going to be come Monday when her region goes back into lockdown.


----------



## flower_petals

Just got the word that Shoppers Drug Mart Bonus Points Redemption Event is slated for next weekend, starting Nov 27. Bonus redemption of 250k will be worth $400 at the top tier.
*edit* Thank you to **** for an update on the Redemption breakdown:


*70,000 points = $70 plus a $30 bonus points offer for $100 total points value*
*130,000 points = $130 plus a $70 bonus points offer for $200 total points value*
*250,000 points = $250 plus a $150 bonus points offer for a $400 total points value*
(Copied/Pasted from another site)

Also there is a coupon code for $40 off a $125 spend at wellwise.ca.  We are getting my mom a revitive for Christmas so this helps alot.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

dancin Disney style said:


> I thought I would share/vent about my PC Express experience of yesterday. I'm currently in isolation due to an outbreak at work....I worked with 3 people, 2-3 days before they became symptomatic with Covid. Let me tell you this isolation business is really hard. So think about how careful you are when out and about. Anyway, back to PC Express. I ordered my groceries a couple of days ago for pick up Friday at 1-2pm. I chose the time as that was my DD's lunch break and it was convenient for her to go at that time. She arrived at about 1:45pm and calls to say which spot she's parked in. 20 minutes pass and they call from the store to say that they had not even picked the order and to please come back later, they would send an email when it was ready. Needless to say DD is a little ticked off...but it's okay. Around 4:30 she asks me if the groceries are ready.....I have no notification so I call the store. Yes, it's ready. I ask why they did not notify me. I get an 'I don't know, sorry'. About 20 minutes after that I see on the app that it has changed to ready. By the time DD gets back there it's probably about 5:15. She then starts calling and the line is busy for 15 minutes. She texts me to ask if I know what's happening. I ask my other DD (the one that works for the company) she tells me to call the main line and ask for the ASM....at the same time DD(doing the pickup) gets through and is told that they are busy and she will have to wait for them to come out. By this point I'm getting super heated about the entire situation. I end up getting the ASM that likes to make excuses and throw his staff under the bus to save his own butt. I spew out my story and he puts me on hold to check where my groceries are. Comes back on the line and says they will come out next then gives me a bunch of BS about them being busy but fully on time etc. etc. I proceed to ask him if he thought it would have been better customer service to have offered a dedicated time to come back and then immediately brought my order out....since DD had already sat waiting at 2pm. All he said was that's not how it works and then says "I'll throw in a gift card for you, how's that?" I didn't appreciate the sarcastic tone to the last bit. So I shot back....you can throw in anything you want but I'll be calling Sara Davis, and yes I have her private number. There was dead silence on the line and then a very quiet...I'm really sorry about all this.
> 
> After this call I tell DD (who works for the company) about the call and she is killing herself laughing. DD then proceeds to email the store manager informing him of the mishandling of the situation and the how's that comment made to her mother and CC's it to Sara Davis.



For many of us, the virus is nothing but an inconvenience, but for those who fall into high risk categories...it is down right scary.  For those who work with those who fall into high risk categories like you...it is scary to think that you might have been the one to bring it into a facility.  Thank you for what you do. 

I have the same thoughts...I would NOT want to be the person that has given it to someone who may be high risk.  For me to contract the virus, it will probably not be a big deal, but I don't want to be that person who unknowingly spread it to someone who is.  That has been my biggest fear since this all started. 

Healthcare workers all over are exhausted...and the case numbers are only rising.  I only wish there was a golden ticket that would make all of this disappear.  For now, we can only do what is advised for us to do.

I am going to add...your experience is not unique.  I know that people were stating the same thing was happening at our local Superstore as well on a local fb page.  And when we drive into the parking lot, we see the vehicles lined up ready to get their orders.  And the numbers of vehicles are the most I have ever seen at that store.  Hopefully they can resolve it


----------



## Debbie

Darn! I read my app wrong. Saw the Spend 40, get 20X points (for Thursday) thinking it was today's. . . . . which turns out to be Spend 4*5*, get 20X points. Naturally....I spent $42.44 before tax. I could have bought some gum.


----------



## tinkerone

It's save your offer day!
Don't forget....


----------



## bababear_50

Real Canadian Super Store
Black friday sale
https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10001/1384110
Hugs
Mel


----------



## tinkerone

Just looked at the Shoppers flyer and the redemption that starts Friday is really good if your looking at redeeming points.  It runs from Friday to Wednesday as well.  
70,000 for $100
130,000 for $200
250,000 for $400


----------



## Donald - my hero

tinkerone said:


> Just looked at the Shoppers flyer and the redemption that starts Friday is really good if your looking at redeeming points.  It runs from Friday to Wednesday as well.
> 70,000 for $100
> 130,000 for $200
> 250,000 for $400


*soooo if I have more than the 250K what is the equation?

I have zero idea what to do with all of my points*


----------



## tinkerone

Donald - my hero said:


> *soooo if I have more than the 250K what is the equation?
> 
> I have zero idea what to do with all of my points*


The max you can do is 250,000 which gives you $400 if you want to get the bonus.  You can use up to 500,000 ($500) per transaction but I was told if you did that you would not get the bonus on the 250,000.  You may want to check that with your store, you know how they love to change the rules depending on where you are. 
Each 1,000 points is worth $1 without a bonus offer.
It's a good way to purchase electronics if you need any.  I have purchased Apple AIrPods, Google Nest, Nest doorbell.  They have TV's and phones.  Lots of that stuff.


----------



## Silvermist999

Does the redemption offer work online or only in-store?
And if online, does it start at midnight EST?


----------



## tinkerone

I just redeemed online and it was very easy.  Didn't need to get dressed and fight the crowd.  Got what I wanted and didn't have to run around to find the store that had it.  Got to use the bonus redemption points.  This worked out great and I am now the owner of a Echo Show.
Yeah me!


----------



## tinkerone

Silvermist999 said:


> Does the redemption offer work online or only in-store?
> And if online, does it start at midnight EST?


In case you haven't found your answer yet, yes it does work online.  It's past midnight so not sure about that point but seems moot now.  I found it all to be very easy and would do it again.


----------



## Silvermist999

tinkerone said:


> In case you haven't found your answer yet, yes it does work online.  It's past midnight so not sure about that point but seems moot now.  I found it all to be very easy and would do it again.



The offer actually wasn’t up around midnight. I still placed my order, since it did give me bonus points equivalent to 20x.  Which is ok with me since the item is now sold out.


----------



## Debbie

I'm just wondering about those Keg gift cards that generated 15, 000 for $100 a couple of weeks back. I bought mine at Shoppers. Does anyone know when I should expect my bonus points to be added to my account? Is it too early to do a missing points inquiry?


----------



## tinkerone

Debbie said:


> I'm just wondering about those Keg gift cards that generated 15, 000 for $100 a couple of weeks back. I bought mine at Shoppers. Does anyone know when I should expect my bonus points to be added to my account? Is it too early to do a missing points inquiry?


Try it, all they can say is you need to wait longer, but on the other hand it could be done right away. I'd send in the request.
Today I stopped at Loblaws to purchase more lotto GC's with the offer for this week however they didn't have any in.  That is a first, they always have plenty.  I'll try again early next week.


----------



## scrappinginontario

Debbie said:


> I'm just wondering about those Keg gift cards that generated 15, 000 for $100 a couple of weeks back. I bought mine at Shoppers. Does anyone know when I should expect my bonus points to be added to my account? Is it too early to do a missing points inquiry?


If you took a picture of the offer it normally says in the fine print there when points should be awarded.


----------



## Debbie

scrappinginontario said:


> If you took a picture of the offer it normally says in the fine print there when points should be awarded.


Thanks! I went back to the discussion of this offer in this thread and apparently it is 2-4 weeks.


----------



## peanutgirl

sorry wrong thread


----------



## peanutgirl

Sorry


----------



## bababear_50

Good evening everyone
So I have a question about PC express 
My store and pick up is a Real Canadian Superstore location. 
I was wondering if I can order things in the flyer that are not grocery (food products) for pick up?
Like maybe Anchor Hocking Glass Bakeware ?
Thanks 
Hugs
Mel


----------



## tinkerone

bababear_50 said:


> Good evening everyone
> So I have a question about PC express
> My store and pick up is a Real Canadian Superstore location.
> I was wondering if I can order things in the flyer that are not grocery (food products) for pick up?
> Like maybe Anchor Hocking Glass Bakeware ?
> Thanks
> Hugs
> Mel


Oh, I like the question.  I will give you my thoughts but that is all it is, my thoughts.  I don't know for sure.

If it shows on the website and allows you to put it in your cart then I would think yes.  I'm sure they are happy with any sale.  Let us know though, it is a great question.


----------



## bababear_50

tinkerone said:


> Oh, I like the question.  I will give you my thoughts but that is all it is, my thoughts.  I don't know for sure.
> 
> If it shows on the website and allows you to put it in your cart then I would think yes.  I'm sure they are happy with any sale.  Let us know though, it is a great question.



Ok I already put through a small order for tomorrow pick up ,,, 
but next week I will probably try a bigger order and will try then.
Thanks Hon
Hugs
Mel


----------



## scrappinginontario

bababear_50 said:


> Good evening everyone
> So I have a question about PC express
> My store and pick up is a Real Canadian Superstore location.
> I was wondering if I can order things in the flyer that are not grocery (food products) for pick up?
> Like maybe Anchor Hocking Glass Bakeware ?
> Thanks
> Hugs
> Mel


You definitely can!  Anything that comes up on the PC Express app can be ordered.  When I was using pickup in the spring I ordered computer paper, dry erase markers (for my daughter and I to leave encouraging notes for one another on the mirrors around the house),  toys, baking tins and more.  It was a huge help when I didn’t go into any stores for about 2 1/2 months.


----------



## bababear_50

scrappinginontario said:


> You definitely can!  Anything that comes up on the PC Express app can be ordered.  When I was using pickup in the spring I ordered computer paper, dry erase markers (for my daughter and I to leave encouraging notes for one another on the mirrors around the house),  toys, baking tins and more.  It was a huge help when I didn’t go into any stores for about 2 1/2 months.



Hi Hon
That is great to know.
Thanks for taking the time to respond.
Hugs
Mel


----------



## dancin Disney style

Debbie said:


> Thanks! I went back to the discussion of this offer in this thread and apparently it is 2-4 weeks.


Last time I bought a GC with one of those offers I would say the points came closer to the 4 week mark


----------



## rxbeth

How quickly do you normally hear back about missing points inquiry?

I put an inquiry in on Wednesday. Here was my situation. Had 20x the points if you spend over $75. I needed pull ups so I bought those and enough other things to get to $75. They only had one box left and it had obviously been opened and taped shut. I had to get to an appointment and had no pull ups left so I bought it, thinking the taping back up was just cosmetic. Got it home, not only was it taped shut but both bags had been ripped open. No way am I putting those pull ups on my child when I don't know which ones were tried on and put back in. Drive back to the store and complain that they had accepted that return from someone else in the first place and they refunded me. Had to drive to another shoppers to rebuy a different box of pull ups but when I did the refund, 11,000 points were removed. Ultimately I bought the same thing again a few hours later but obviously didn't get my points back. I'm irritated at this. Haven't heard back.


----------



## tinkerone

rxbeth said:


> How quickly do you normally hear back about missing points inquiry?
> 
> I put an inquiry in on Wednesday. Here was my situation. Had 20x the points if you spend over $75. I needed pull ups so I bought those and enough other things to get to $75. They only had one box left and it had obviously been opened and taped shut. I had to get to an appointment and had no pull ups left so I bought it, thinking the taping back up was just cosmetic. Got it home, not only was it taped shut but both bags had been ripped open. No way am I putting those pull ups on my child when I don't know which ones were tried on and put back in. Drive back to the store and complain that they had accepted that return from someone else in the first place and they refunded me. Had to drive to another shoppers to rebuy a different box of pull ups but when I did the refund, 11,000 points were removed. Ultimately I bought the same thing again a few hours later but obviously didn't get my points back. I'm irritated at this. Haven't heard back.


This is one I haven't run across yet.  When you do get an answer please report back so we will know what to expect going forward.
I would think that this one would go beyond the person sitting at the computer, maybe sent to a manager for authorization.  To me, and probably you, it sounds straight forward but I would bet it's not.  Fingers crossed for you.


----------



## flower_petals

I feel torn. lol  I know it's a big redemption and could maximize the $400 spend, but don't need any big items this year.  I think I'm going to sit this one out.  Sometimes I feel obligated because it's such a great deal.  I'll save them up (they better not cut this deal next year - grrrr) and try for a ps5 after all the hype is gone.  Then put that money away for our 2022 trip.


----------



## bababear_50

Is there any way to check and see if a shoppers has an electronic item before going to the store?
https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10061/1385005?itemId=54382237&page=1Thanks
Mel


----------



## tinkerone

bababear_50 said:


> Is there any way to check and see if a shoppers has an electronic item before going to the store?
> https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10061/1385005?itemId=54382237&page=1Thanks
> Mel


I thought someone on here had shared a way to do that in an earlier post but I can't find it.  You could always phone the stores.  Have you thought about purchasing it online?  Not sure if they have that exact one but here is what I have found...

https://shop.shoppersdrugmart.ca/Sh...rsAndSmartTech/Notebooks&sort=trending&page=0
You can redeem your points with online as well, same deal.

ETA--Sorry, didn't check before sending this.  Looks like they are sold out online.


----------



## bababear_50

tinkerone said:


> I thought someone on here had shared a way to do that in an earlier post but I can't find it.  You could always phone the stores.  Have you thought about purchasing it online?  Not sure if they have that exact one but here is what I have found...
> 
> https://shop.shoppersdrugmart.ca/Sh...rsAndSmartTech/Notebooks&sort=trending&page=0
> You can redeem your points with online as well, same deal.
> 
> ETA--Sorry, didn't check before sending this.  Looks like they are sold out online.



Thanks Hon
Both of the ones they have are out of stock.
Seems my ethernet card is gone and I am going to need to replace my computer ASAP.
I'm trying phone call to see if they can locate one.

Hugs
Mel


----------



## bababear_50

SUCCESS!!!!!!!!!!!! Merry Christmas to ME!!! 
Proud new owner of a very cool Notebook!
Love the redemption offer!!

Hugs
Mel


Hugs
Mel


----------



## marchingstar

i’m sitting this redemption out too. it’s a great deal if there’s something you really want or need. i feel like i would be spending money just to spend it right now, though. i’ll keep saving my pennies and points.

for anyone who is looking for bigger ticket items or to restock their cleaning/hygiene stocks, it really is the best redemption opportunity of the year.


----------



## Debbie

dancin Disney style said:


> Last time I bought a GC with one of those offers I would say the points came closer to the 4 week mark


Thanks. I won't expect them until closer to the middle of December. My biggest problem....by then I will have forgotten. LOL


----------



## Silvermist999

Debbie said:


> I'm just wondering about those Keg gift cards that generated 15, 000 for $100 a couple of weeks back. I bought mine at Shoppers. Does anyone know when I should expect my bonus points to be added to my account? Is it too early to do a missing points inquiry?



I bought Gap gift cards at SDM when they had a similar offer in late October, it’s past the 2-4 weeks and still no points. I did a missing points inquiry and sent them screenshots of my receipt and the flyer offer.


----------



## dancin Disney style

rxbeth said:


> How quickly do you normally hear back about missing points inquiry?
> 
> I put an inquiry in on Wednesday. Here was my situation. Had 20x the points if you spend over $75. I needed pull ups so I bought those and enough other things to get to $75. They only had one box left and it had obviously been opened and taped shut. I had to get to an appointment and had no pull ups left so I bought it, thinking the taping back up was just cosmetic. Got it home, not only was it taped shut but both bags had been ripped open. No way am I putting those pull ups on my child when I don't know which ones were tried on and put back in. Drive back to the store and complain that they had accepted that return from someone else in the first place and they refunded me. Had to drive to another shoppers to rebuy a different box of pull ups but when I did the refund, 11,000 points were removed. Ultimately I bought the same thing again a few hours later but obviously didn't get my points back. I'm irritated at this. Haven't heard back.





rxbeth said:


> How quickly do you normally hear back about missing points inquiry?
> 
> I put an inquiry in on Wednesday. Here was my situation. Had 20x the points if you spend over $75. I needed pull ups so I bought those and enough other things to get to $75. They only had one box left and it had obviously been opened and taped shut. I had to get to an appointment and had no pull ups left so I bought it, thinking the taping back up was just cosmetic. Got it home, not only was it taped shut but both bags had been ripped open. No way am I putting those pull ups on my child when I don't know which ones were tried on and put back in. Drive back to the store and complain that they had accepted that return from someone else in the first place and they refunded me. Had to drive to another shoppers to rebuy a different box of pull ups but when I did the refund, 11,000 points were removed. Ultimately I bought the same thing again a few hours later but obviously didn't get my points back. I'm irritated at this. Haven't heard back.


You are not likely to hear anything back for several days maybe even over a week. Those types of issues go to a different dept.  They don’t move fast.


----------



## hdrolfe

I did a $100 redemption, the only amount I had enough for, but got a few stocking stuffers and some necessities, I spent less than $15 in taxes so it was good! Free stuff.


----------



## rxbeth

Silvermist999 said:


> I bought Gap gift cards at SDM when they had a similar offer in late October, it’s past the 2-4 weeks and still no points. I did a missing points inquiry and sent them screenshots of my receipt and the flyer offer.


 
You can add screenshots when you do a points inquiry? I have not seen that. That would be helpful


----------



## Silvermist999

rxbeth said:


> You can add screenshots when you do a points inquiry? I have not seen that. That would be helpful


I did the missing points inquiry on the App on Thursday.

Then the very next day, Friday morning (very quick response!), I got an email from the customer care team with a case/reference number assigned to me, asking me to email them the screenshots. 

So hopefully I will get my points soon.


----------



## MoreTravels

PC Optimum point offer can be significant sometimes... They are giving back 40,000 points ($40 rebate) for every $100 spent on non-grocery items.

This week, I picked up a Westignhouse 4K UHD 55 inch TV at Loblaw for $279.. you add another merchandise to make it $300... then they give you 120.000 points (ie, $120 rebate)... Wow, a 55-inch TV for $159!!!

They have run out of these TV's in most Loblaws by now but you can still try.


----------



## mort1331

MoreTravels said:


> PC Optimum point offer can be significant sometimes... They are giving back 40,000 points ($40 rebate) for every $100 spent on non-grocery items.
> 
> This week, I picked up a Westignhouse 4K UHD 55 inch TV at Loblaw for $279.. you add another merchandise to make it $300... then they give you 120.000 points (ie, $120 rebate)... Wow, a 55-inch TV for $159!!!
> 
> They have run out of these TV's in most Loblaws by now but you can still try.


plus add in no tax this weekend


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Silvermist999 said:


> I did the missing points inquiry on the App on Thursday.
> 
> Then the very next day, Friday morning (very quick response!), I got an email from the customer care team with a case/reference number assigned to me, asking me to email them the screenshots.
> 
> So hopefully I will get my points soon.



When I they emailed me, they said I already got them back on October 30. I said "no, that was for the ultimate dining gift card offer".  So then I emailed screen shots of the flyer page, that was Friday and still haven't heard back again.  This is the problem with them not just posting right away. Having to chase PC points AND air miles sucks.


----------



## FigmentSpark

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> When I they emailed me, they said I already got them back on October 30. I said "no, that was for the ultimate dining gift card offer".  So then I emailed screen shots of the flyer page, that was Friday and still haven't heard back again.  This is the problem with them not just posting right away. Having to chase PC points AND air miles sucks.


Aeroplan is the same.  I spent a chunk of money last year on their 10x points deals and only ever got recognition for half of them. Then they say wait 60 days, but by then, you’ve forgotten or have other fires to deal with.  Worse, their points deals are on online purchases that you have to do by going in to the retailer site via the Aeroplan site and you can’t have anything in your cart when you do.  So they could argue that you didn’t make your purchase the “right” way.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

I just got off the live chat for my 30,000 points. ugh. So annoying. She tried to tell me the they posted on Oct 30 as it says "Gift card". I said, once again, that was a separate offer with a posting date by October 30. THIS was for different gift cards and said it would post between 2-4 weeks. 

I just wish these bonus points would post right away or at least give a copy of the flyers to your call centre/live chat staff so they know what they are talking about!  Anyways, she gave me the points.


----------



## Silvermist999

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> I just got off the live chat for my 30,000 points. ugh. So annoying. She tried to tell me the they posted on Oct 30 as it says "Gift card". I said, once again, that was a separate offer with a posting date by October 30. THIS was for different gift cards and said it would post between 2-4 weeks.
> 
> I just wish these bonus points would post right away or at least give a copy of the flyers to your call centre/live chat staff so they know what they are talking about!  Anyways, she gave me the points.



I got my points too. Wayyyy too much work for these Shoppers offers on gift cards where they have “2-4 weeks”. I prefer the Superstore offers on gift cards where the points show up right away on my receipt.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

I just got another 30,000 points in my account lol Live chat obviously didn’t cross reference my original case number.


----------



## tinkerone

Wednesday, time to save your offers.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*I just had a new offer pop up in my email,  quickly added it to my list (I find that easier in the store than scrolling thru all of them)
*


----------



## Debbie

tinkerone said:


> Wednesday, time to save your offers.


Thanks for the reminder!


----------



## Donald - my hero

tinkerone said:


> I just redeemed online and it was very easy.  Didn't need to get dressed and fight the crowd.  Got what I wanted and didn't have to run around to find the store that had it.  Got to use the bonus redemption points.  This worked out great and I am now the owner of a Echo Show.
> Yeah me!


*oh I hope you see this soon!! How do you get the bonus points to apply???? The switch is back in stock but it's only letting me use 300 worth? I have 270,000 which should be 400, correct??? Do I need to bring the total OVER THE 400 mark??? The switch is only 399.99

ETA  i figured out out myself,  yes added a game to the bag and POOF it let me use them,  now I just need to decide *


----------



## tinkerone

Donald - my hero said:


> *oh I hope you see this soon!! How do you get the bonus points to apply???? The switch is back in stock but it's only letting me use 300 worth? I have 270,000 which should be 400, correct??? Do I need to bring the total OVER THE 400 mark??? The switch is only 399.99*


Yes, your total has to be over $400.  You use your points near the end of the transaction, just before you put in your pay option. There is a drop down box that gives you the optio to pick how many points you want to use.   I'll stay on and wait to see if you need any help.


----------



## Donald - my hero

tinkerone said:


> Yes, your total has to be over $400.  You use your points near the end of the transaction, just before you put in your pay option. There is a drop down box that gives you the optio to pick how many points you want to use.   I'll stay on and wait to see if you need any help.


*Just waiting to chat with hubby -- don't need his permission to use the points just not sure if it's something i truly *need* *


----------



## marchingstar

The switch is so much fun! I think I’ve hard every generation of nintendo console though, even the WiiU.

the nostalgia factor of the games, especially mario and donkey kong type, makes them especially fun for me through the 2020-hellscape. if you’re looking for a devil on your shoulder saying it’s a great idea, here i am!!


----------



## rxbeth

I have had no communication from shoppers over the points they took away when I had to return open, used product and then drive across town to repurchase the exact same thing.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*I talked myself out of the switch and think I'll pout about it for quite some time! I realized I was using the logic that some do for earning the points ... just because i had more than enough points to get both the unit AND a game doesn't mean it was really a good idea. Sigh, being adulty is so friggin boring at times*


----------



## dancin Disney style

Donald - my hero said:


> *I talked myself out of the switch and think I'll pout about it for quite some time! I realized I was using the logic that some do for earning the points ... just because i had more than enough points to get both the unit AND a game doesn't mean it was really a good idea. Sigh, being adulty is so friggin boring at times*


Everyone needs a splurge every now and then.  If you like games then get it!


----------



## dancin Disney style

rxbeth said:


> I have had no communication from shoppers over the points they took away when I had to return open, used product and then drive across town to repurchase the exact same thing.


The Shoppers dept is slow.  If you still haven't heard from them in a week then submit the inquiry again or try the live chat.


----------



## mort1331

Donald - my hero said:


> *I talked myself out of the switch and think I'll pout about it for quite some time! I realized I was using the logic that some do for earning the points ... just because i had more than enough points to get both the unit AND a game doesn't mean it was really a good idea. Sigh, being adulty is so friggin boring at times*


Ahhh but if you just change adulty a little to adultery its not so boring....KIDDING...


----------



## hdrolfe

Donald - my hero said:


> *I talked myself out of the switch and think I'll pout about it for quite some time! I realized I was using the logic that some do for earning the points ... just because i had more than enough points to get both the unit AND a game doesn't mean it was really a good idea. Sigh, being adulty is so friggin boring at times*



If I had the points I would have gotten it, even though kiddo has said he doesn't really want one now. I do! those are my games, the ones I played growing up (or in my teens/early 20's any way lol, they didn't have games like that until I was older. Vic20 for me when I was his age  ).  If I had the AM I would have gotten that one, but it's been a slow AM year so... next year will be better.


----------



## marchingstar

Donald - my hero said:


> *I talked myself out of the switch and think I'll pout about it for quite some time! I realized I was using the logic that some do for earning the points ... just because i had more than enough points to get both the unit AND a game doesn't mean it was really a good idea. Sigh, being adulty is so friggin boring at times*



i get not rushing into it! pout away...but from your points total, you might be able to buy it next redemption event if you’re still thinking about it? it’ll still be a great deal.


----------



## bababear_50

FYI
Maybe check your accounts

So I just logged into my account and I have three presents...................................  
I clicked on today's present and the offer is spend 15.00 on PC batteries get 7,500 PC Points.

7,500 points
,
When you spend $15 *on PC Batteries*
,
Limit: 1
.
Ends in 2 days


Next present can be opened tomorrow.

2
*Day 2*
Tomorrow
3
*Day 3*
In 2 days



Hugs
Mel


----------



## rxbeth

dancin Disney style said:


> The Shoppers dept is slow.  If you still haven't heard from them in a week then submit the inquiry again or try the live chat.


Where/how do you live chat?


----------



## scrappinginontario

rxbeth said:


> Where/how do you live chat?


If you open the PC app, click 'Account' in the bottom right corner. 

On that page 'Live Chat' is an option


----------



## Disney Addicted

bababear_50 said:


> FYI
> Maybe check your accounts
> 
> So I just logged into my account and I have three presents...................................
> I clicked on today's present and the offer is spend 15.00 on PC batteries get 7,500 PC Points.
> 
> 7,500 points
> ,
> When you spend $15 *on PC Batteries*
> ,
> Limit: 1
> .
> Ends in 2 days
> 
> 
> Next present can be opened tomorrow.
> 
> 2
> *Day 2*
> Tomorrow
> 3
> *Day 3*
> In 2 days
> 
> 
> 
> Hugs
> Mel



Where do you see this Mel?  I opened my APP but I do not see anything related to presents.


----------



## bababear_50

Disney Addicted said:


> Where do you see this Mel?  I opened my APP but I do not see anything related to presents.


Hi Hon
I logged in online to my PC account and it was there at the top of the page where normally my Shoppers offers are.

Hugs
Mel


----------



## scrappinginontario

If you see this, click it.  Your gifts should be behind that.


----------



## tinkerone

scrappinginontario said:


> If you see this, click it.  Your gifts should be behind that.
> 
> View attachment 541916


I have been looking for that but where is it?  I have looked in the app and online.


----------



## Disney Addicted

I definitely do not have it on the APP.  I forget my password and don't feel like trying to hack into my account tonight.    Too tired.  Tomorrow maybe.  Thank you!


----------



## Silvermist999

Disney Addicted said:


> I definitely do not have it on the APP.  I forget my password and don't feel like trying to hack into my account tonight.    Too tired.  Tomorrow maybe.  Thank you!



Hi, I actually got today’s gift offer via email from PC Optimum this morning.
The subject line is “22 days of holiday offers are here! Load today’s now“
Maybe check to see if you got the email too.


----------



## scrappinginontario

Disney Addicted said:


> I definitely do not have it on the APP.  I forget my password and don't feel like trying to hack into my account tonight.    Too tired.  Tomorrow maybe.  Thank you!


I believe It’s a ‘gift’ that is being given to you.  If you’re not signed into your account then I’m guessing you can’t see it.  You probably need to be logged into your account to see it.  At least that is my guess.  

On my app it is the very first thing I see below my points total when I open the app.


----------



## Disney Addicted

Strange.  You would think being signed into my APP is the same thing as being signed into my account.  I mean, after all I couldn't use the offers in my APP if I wasn't signed in to it. 

Got it!  I had to use my computer and sign in at PC Optimum to see the holiday gifts and open them.  Once opened on my desktop, the offers loaded into my APP.  I guess every day I will need to first use my computer to open the presents.  Thanks for the help!


----------



## rxbeth

Since I had no response to my points inquiry, I did the live chat tonight. Very disappointed. The first agent ended the call just as I was explaining what the issue was (as he had asked). Second guy looked into my issue and said because I made my purchase at two different stores, they can't award the points and there is no way to escalate the matter. Even though I had to return the one item because it was unacceptable and they and no more in stock and I had to drive across town. I mean, they originally gave me the points but then they were taken away when I needed to refund. I can't believe they can't fix that when I went and purchased the exact same item again. I also can't believe shoppers would allow someone to return pull ups when they had opened the inner sleeves. 

He tried to direct me to the pcoptimum website to complain but that would just lead to me live chat again. Guess I'll be calling the 1-800 number.


----------



## scrappinginontario

rxbeth said:


> Since I had no response to my points inquiry, I did the live chat tonight. Very disappointed. The first agent ended the call just as I was explaining what the issue was (as he had asked). Second guy looked into my issue and said because I made my purchase at two different stores, they can't award the points and there is no way to escalate the matter. Even though I had to return the one item because it was unacceptable and they and no more in stock and I had to drive across town. I mean, they originally gave me the points but then they were taken away when I needed to refund. I can't believe they can't fix that when I went and purchased the exact same item again. I also can't believe shoppers would allow someone to return pull ups when they had opened the inner sleeves.
> 
> He tried to direct me to the pcoptimum website to complain but that would just lead to me live chat again. Guess I'll be calling the 1-800 number.


 I Can’t remember what else was included in your original order.  Would it have been an option to return the entire order and rebuy at the second store?  Not ideal at all but I have done similar when I was not awarded points so did a full return then repurchased.

Although I agree you earned your points fairly and were definitely inconvenienced by having to return and rebuy the one item at a different location,  they may have you on a technicality that your orders did not technically qualify for the points as it’s was now 2 purchases rather than one.


----------



## tinkerone

Wednesday so time to save any offers you want for next week.


----------



## bababear_50

tinkerone said:


> Wednesday so time to save any offers you want for next week.



Keeping butter and Ginger Ale till next week but hoping for some great new offers.
Fingers crossed.!! Thanks for the reminder.
Hugs Mel


----------



## bababear_50

Early look at Shoppers Flyer
Bit blurry but it looks like a BONUS redemption 6 day event.
https://flyers.smartcanucks.ca/canada/shoppers-drug-mart-on-flyer-december-12-to-17/single/12



Hugs
Mel


----------



## bababear_50

Real Canadian Super store

A few PC points stocking stuffers:

Excel gum & M&M chocolate buy 8$ get 3000 PC Points
Tylenol products --get 5,000 PC Points for every 20$
Scotch tape 2,000 PC Points for every 5$

https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10001/1386958?page=7

Free Echo hands free ALEXA with a $250.00 shop
in store or via PC Express.


Hugs
Mel


----------



## Pumpkin1172

bababear_50 said:


> Early look at Shoppers Flyer
> Bit blurry but it looks like a BONUS redemption 6 day event.


I might try to redeem a few points then this weekend.  We are sponsoring a family for Christmas through one of my workplaces.  I have given a monetary donation, but I looked at the list of remaining items...and one on their wishlist was an xbox controller.  I think I will use some points to pick one up, and cross that off the wish list for that family member.  

We have been extremely fortunate this year, to have worked through all this craziness.  I feel our family needs to do more than we have done in previous years.  I see so many more families struggling this year.


----------



## disneykins

I've never redeemed points at Shoppers before. They have a bonus points deal this weekend so I want to take advantage of that. I get $65 value if i use 50,000 points. So, my question is, do I have to spend over $65, then use my PC mastercard to pay with points and they will only take 50,000 of my points? Confused because I thought they might take the 50,000 points and give me my bonus in the form of 15,000 points.
Thanks,
Tony


----------



## wdwmom3

disneykins said:


> I've never redeemed points at Shoppers before. They have a bonus points deal this weekend so I want to take advantage of that. I get $65 value if i use 50,000 points. So, my question is, do I have to spend over $65, then use my PC mastercard to pay with points and they will only take 50,000 of my points? Confused because I thought they might take the 50,000 points and give me my bonus in the form of 15,000 points.
> Thanks,
> Tony



You will want to spend $65 before taxes (and this doesn’t include gift cards).  Then when you go to pay tell them you want to redeem points.  They should then take 50,000 of your points and then reduce your bill by $65. They will then tell you what’s left to pay and you pay the rest (with say your credit card or debit card etc).


----------



## disneykins

Thanks mom, it worked just like you said. When I tried to use my app it said I couldn't redeem points, only earn them so I had to put the order aside, go out to the car and phone PC to see what the problem was. I was 20th in line before someone told me to cancel the account on the app and download the new app. Then she said try the Mastercard and use that points account number (I didn't know they were different). Went back in, skipped the line (like the manager told me) and the cash wouldn't take the new number. Had to delete that receipt, re-scan all my items and use Mastercard and then it worked.  I apologised profusely to the people lined up (at least 6 that I could see) and they were very good about it. Now I know why I send my wife to do any shopping, lol. Alls well that ends well.


----------



## Debbie

disneykins said:


> Thanks mom, it worked just like you said. When I tried to use my app it said I couldn't redeem points, only earn them so I had to put the order aside, go out to the car and phone PC to see what the problem was. I was 20th in line before someone told me to cancel the account on the app and download the new app. Then she said try the Mastercard and use that points account number (I didn't know they were different). Went back in, skipped the line (like the manager told me) and the cash wouldn't take the new number. Had to delete that receipt, re-scan all my items and use Mastercard and then it worked.  I apologised profusely to the people lined up (at least 6 that I could see) and they were very good about it. Now I know why I send my wife to do any shopping, lol. Alls well that ends well.


I'm glad you got that sorted. I had the "you can only collect, not redeem" happen to me. It turned out that I had locked the card. So I made sure that I unlocked the card prior to my last (redemption) visit to Shoppers.


----------



## scrappinginontario

Debbie said:


> I'm glad you got that sorted. I had the "you can only collect, not redeem" happen to me. It turned out that I had locked the card. So I made sure that I unlocked the card prior to my last (redemption) visit to Shoppers.


I've done this too although I've found it unlocks pretty quickly.  When I was in line earlier this week I remembered i needed to unlock my points.  At the time the cashier had just started to check through my approx 30 items.  By the time I scanned for points and went to pay it was allowing me to redeem points.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

In my email this morning I had an message from PC Optimum with a verification code that I supposedly requested. Right away, I went in and locked my points to earn only. I knew something was fishy. I changed my password too, just in case my account was trying to get hacked.

Anyone else have this happen to them?


----------



## Donald - my hero

*not my points part of the account but the prescription part has locked me out because it wants an answer to a security question.  I thought nothing of it since I was trying to sign in on my new phone but it didn't take the answer. Fine,  tried on my old phone and it wouldn't load.  Next up computer- nope still sitting at answer this question - which i can't because there isn't an answer to the question since it doesn't apply to me! Only option is to call,  haven't tried yet but I did change my password everywhere. *


----------



## mort1331

disneykins said:


> I've never redeemed points at Shoppers before. They have a bonus points deal this weekend so I want to take advantage of that. I get $65 value if i use 50,000 points. So, my question is, do I have to spend over $65, then use my PC mastercard to pay with points and they will only take 50,000 of my points? Confused because I thought they might take the 50,000 points and give me my bonus in the form of 15,000 points.
> Thanks,
> Tony


And just to throw another wrinkle at you...we went this weekend to redeem 50 get 65. But my total went to just over 75. So that triggered a get 25k reward. So had to choose get the 25..or spend 50 and get 15 extra. Pick get the 25. Extra 10 in the pocket to use some other time.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

mort1331 said:


> And just to throw another wrinkle at you...we went this weekend to redeem 50 get 65. But my total went to just over 75. So that triggered a get 25k reward. So had to choose get the 25..or spend 50 and get 15 extra. Pick get the 25. Extra 10 in the pocket to use some other time.



Yup...I ran into the same problem.  I was going to use points to purchase an X-Box controller and the last few stocking stuffers.  I ended up doing 2 separate transactions so that I could redeem this weekend.  I figured it was a good way to use my points this weekend.


----------



## FigmentSpark

Haven't read through everything, so sorry if this has been mentioned.  I was in Shoppers today and, while waiting in the line that snaked through the cosmetics for the post office, I noticed that No 7 has a points bonus.  Not sure if this has been all week or how long it will last.



If you like their products, today might be the day to restock.  Looks like buy 2 (any 2?) and get 12000 points.


----------



## tinkerone

FigmentSpark said:


> Haven't read through everything, so sorry if this has been mentioned.  I was in Shoppers today and, while waiting in the line that snaked through the cosmetics for the post office, I noticed that No 7 has a points bonus.  Not sure if this has been all week or how long it will last.
> 
> View attachment 544069
> 
> If you like their products, today might be the day to restock.  Looks like buy 2 (any 2?) and get 12000 points.


No. 7 is my go to when I can't get Philosophy.  Much cheaper and just about as good.  I'll have to look into this, thanks.


----------



## kuhltiffany

Yes, my account has been hacked twice and they stole points that way.  Good thing you acted quickly!



ilovetotravel1977 said:


> In my email this morning I had an message from PC Optimum with a verification code that I supposedly requested. Right away, I went in and locked my points to earn only. I knew something was fishy. I changed my password too, just in case my account was trying to get hacked.
> 
> Anyone else have this happen to them?


----------



## tinkerone

*Wednesday so it's time to save your offers.  *


----------



## bababear_50

Question re paying for gift cards at Shoppers.
Can I pick up a couple of Gift Cards and pay using my accumulated PC points?

Thanks 
Hugs
Mel


----------



## scrappinginontario

bababear_50 said:


> Question re paying for gift cards at Shoppers.
> Can I pick up a couple of Gift Cards and pay using my accumulated PC points?
> 
> Thanks
> Hugs
> Mel


It works the same as other locations.  You can but only if you also purchase other items (grocery, cosmetics, gifts, etc) for the value of the gift cards you want to purchase.

You cannot make a purchase of gift cards using points only.

E.g. If you want to purchase a $50 gift card you also need to purchase $50 worth of other items in the same transaction.  You will pay $50 plus use 50,000 points.

Technically PC Optimum points cannot be used to purchase gift cards but this is a way to get around the system depending on how you budget your finances behind the scenes.


----------



## bababear_50

scrappinginontario said:


> It works the same as other locations.  You can but only if you also purchase other items (grocery, cosmetics, gifts, etc) for the value of the gift cards you want to purchase.
> 
> You cannot make a purchase of gift cards using points only.
> 
> E.g. If you want to purchase a $50 gift card you also need to purchase $50 worth of other items in the same transaction.  You will pay $50 plus use 50,000 points.
> 
> Technically PC Optimum points cannot be used to purchase gift cards but this is a way to get around the system depending on how you budget your finances behind the scenes.



Thanks Hon
Hugs
Mel


----------



## tinkerone

Everyone as busy as I am?  I'm doing some baking even though it doesn't equate to what I have had to do in past Christmas'.  

*REMINDER*--save your offers.


----------



## Debbie

tinkerone said:


> Everyone as busy as I am?  I'm doing some baking even though it doesn't equate to what I have had to do in past Christmas'.
> 
> *REMINDER*--save your offers.


Thank you! I would definitely have forgotten today!


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Starting January 2, I am back on the PC Points train!  That will give me another 10 months so before our November/December 2021 trip.  I am still going to collect as if the Candlelight Processional will be happening, Cirque du Soleil will be showing, and the Christmas Party will be a go.


----------



## marchingstar

sharing this offer because it might be helpful for others too: a 3-month trial PC optimum insiders account, if you sign up before the new year and use the promo code BOXING2020. 

you do have to add a credit card number...i’m going to set a reminder in my calendar for 2 weeks before the trial ends when i can decide if i’ll save $$ with an annual subscription.

i signed up because i think it’s a good idea to go back to grocery pick ups and minimal exposure again for a bit here...3 months of free pickups will help!


----------



## Debbie

marchingstar said:


> sharing this offer because it might be helpful for others too: a 3-month trial PC optimum insiders account, if you sign up before the new year and use the promo code BOXING2020.
> 
> you do have to add a credit card number...i’m going to set a reminder in my calendar for 2 weeks before the trial ends when i can decide if i’ll save $$ with an annual subscription.
> 
> i signed up because i think it’s a good idea to go back to grocery pick ups and minimal exposure again for a bit here...3 months of free pickups will help!


I just looked at the last month's PC Express points. Aside from the free pickups (savings $9), I've earned about 12 000 PC points strictly from the PC Express. I'm considering that a win


----------



## marchingstar

Debbie said:


> I just looked at the last month's PC Express points. Aside from the free pickups (savings $9), I've earned about 12 000 PC points strictly from the PC Express. I'm considering that a win



that sounds like a great return to me!


----------



## mort1331

Wed morning,,,,rise and shine and save those offers.


----------



## Mickey&JoshNut

Just wondering if anyone that recently signed up for the PC Insiders has received their welcome box?  I can't seem to find a timeline on the website and I joined in November.
Thanks in advance & Happy New Year!!!


----------



## Debbie

Mickey&JoshNut said:


> Just wondering if anyone that recently signed up for the PC Insiders has received their welcome box?  I can't seem to find a timeline on the website and I joined in November.
> Thanks in advance & Happy New Year!!!


I have not, and I did wonder about it last week. I signed up in November as well.


----------



## mort1331

Fyi..shoppers has netflix cards onsale...7500points for every $50. So 15% back


----------



## Disney Addicted

mort1331 said:


> Fyi..shoppers has netflix cards onsale...7500points for every $50. So 15% back



Thank you.  I just checked and we're down to $24 in credit (from gift cards) left on our Netflix account.  I should pick up a couple.


----------



## ky.

mort1331 said:


> Fyi..shoppers has netflix cards onsale...7500points for every $50. So 15% back


 I don’t see that in the flyer. Can you post what page it’s on? Is it different in Quebec?


----------



## mort1331

Yes this was for Ontario, not sure if different for each province.


----------



## mort1331

its wed again...save your offers


----------



## tinkerone

mort1331 said:


> its wed again...save your offers


Thank you, it didn't even cross my mind.  That's retirement for you, lol


----------



## mort1331

tinkerone said:


> Thank you, it didn't even cross my mind.  That's retirement for you, lol


nice enjoy


----------



## Disney Addicted

I had great APP offers si I went to Loblaws instead of Sobeys this morning. Spent $120 and earned 35,800 points ($35.80).


----------



## Silvermist999

Did everyone remember to save their offers? I hope so.
I remembered too lbut it was already past midnight.   I had really good offers on things that I always buy and lost them all....


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

I tried to save a chicken offer, but it wouldn't let me.  I have never had that issue before.  I did already save it one week ago, so not sure if there are new rules around that. Sucks because chicken is on sale this week!


----------



## dancin Disney style

I'm super annoyed.....  ALL my offers this morning are on things that I only buy a couple of times a year.   No produce or meat offers this week.  Considering that half my cart every week is produce I don't understand not getting a single offer for that. I also need to restock my freezer with meat so I might just go and deal with Costco to buy that.

It really feels like they are flipping me the bird....a double bird


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

I got a spend threshold offer...6250 points on a $125 spend. Like, that isn't even 10%!  I used to get 12500 points on something like that. 

TBH, I get 90% of the PC points from Shoppers 20x events anyways, not from Superstore/Loblaws grocery stores.


----------



## tinkerone

Someone just posted this on FB and it looks interesting.  Thought some here might want to see as well.  This is a cut and paste....

Special offer on the optimum app 1500 points when you buy Apple Jacks cereal. No Frills has the Kellogg’s cereal for 1.88. So if I’m reading this correctly that is 38 cents a box. It can be used one one transaction only but it does not say a limit. (Nice item to add to the food bank).


----------



## dancin Disney style

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> I got a spend threshold offer...6250 points on a $125 spend. Like, that isn't even 10%!  I used to get 12500 points on something like that.
> 
> TBH, I get 90% of the PC points from Shoppers 20x events anyways, not from Superstore/Loblaws grocery stores.


I would love a threshold spend offer.  I think I’ve only ever had 1 of those.  
I’m considering a Shoppers trip tomorrow.  I’ve got the $50/20X offer.  I have been keeping a list of things I need from there for a while now.


----------



## scrappinginontario

tinkerone said:


> Someone just posted this on FB and it looks interesting.  Thought some here might want to see as well.  This is a cut and paste....
> 
> Special offer on the optimum app 1500 points when you buy Apple Jacks cereal. No Frills has the Kellogg’s cereal for 1.88. So if I’m reading this correctly that is 38 cents a box. It can be used one one transaction only but it does not say a limit. (Nice item to add to the food bank).


I noticed that too and had just added it to my grocery list.  I like you're idea of buying extra for the food bank as I hadn't thought of that!


----------



## star72232

I had a great threshold spend last week - 18500 for $125 at No Frills.  I do have another one this week, but it's spend $50 on fresh produce, get 5000 points.  I'm trying to only go every 2 weeks, so if I push off my buying until next Tues/Wed, I might have enough room in the fridge for that much!


----------



## Mickey&JoshNut

Debbie said:


> I have not, and I did wonder about it last week. I signed up in November as well.



Debbie...I just got off the phone with PC Insiders.  They confirmed my welcome box has not been issued.  He said that they do not usually have a timeframe for them to be issued (like 6-8 weeks from joining) and that it could be issued any time during your membership.  He did indicate that they usually send an email to let you know it is on its way.  Just thought I'd let you know what I learned.  So far I have saved $15 on pickups and earned $10 in extra PC points.  I also had one friend referral that gave me 20,000 points or $20 so technically I am at $45 since November 19.


----------



## Debbie

Mickey&JoshNut said:


> Debbie...I just got off the phone with PC Insiders.  They confirmed my welcome box has not been issued.  He said that they do not usually have a timeframe for them to be issued (like 6-8 weeks from joining) and that it could be issued any time during your membership.  He did indicate that they usually send an email to let you know it is on its way.  Just thought I'd let you know what I learned.  So far I have saved $15 on pickups and earned $10 in extra PC points.  I also had one friend referral that gave me 20,000 points or $20 so technically I am at $45 since November 19.


Great work getting those PC points! And thank you for the information. By the time it comes, I'll have moved, but that's okay....still the same general delivery post office. LOL


----------



## FLVacationGirl

Had a good shop on SDM online 2 days ago. Spent $178.90 including tax and got 72,385 points. Stocked up on L'Oreal revitalift products and CeraVe moisturizer and got some great bonus points.


----------



## hdrolfe

I've never used SDM online, is it delivery or pick up? And can I get things like Benadryl? I will check it out but I have a 20x the points when you spend $40 or more, and could do that easily, but I prefer not to go in store if I can avoid it.


----------



## FLVacationGirl

hdrolfe said:


> I've never used SDM online, is it delivery or pick up? And can I get things like Benadryl? I will check it out but I have a 20x the points when you spend $40 or more, and could do that easily, but I prefer not to go in store if I can avoid it.



I've just used it online 2x now and it worked great! Definitely a limited selection though.... great for beauty products and electronics. I've been avoiding in store shopping too. I didn't see benadryl listed unfortunately. https://shop.shoppersdrugmart.ca/Sh...oughColdAndFluMedication&sort=trending&page=0


----------



## dancin Disney style

Well I’m not happy  I just bought $120 worth of meat....if I’d had the PC offers that I have every other week I would have earned 24k points.   Why is it that no offers and the meat dept is very well stocked...when I have the offers the stock is crap???


----------



## Debbie

dancin Disney style said:


> Well I’m not happy  I just bought $120 worth of meat....if I’d had the PC offers that I have every other week I would have earned 24k points.   Why is it that no offers and the meat dept is very well stocked...when I have the offers the stock is crap???


I rarely get meat offers. Mine are usually vegetables....and snacks lol You can tell what we buy most often!


----------



## dancin Disney style

Debbie said:


> I rarely get meat offers. Mine are usually vegetables....and snacks lol You can tell what we buy most often!


Normally I will have pork and chicken offers and occasionally beef.  As well I usually have 3-4 produce offers.  This week it’s stupid stuff like no name tortillas and Irish spring body wash which I’ve never bought in my life.  DD and I were just discussing this and she thinks that the offers have dropped (I used to have well over 20 per week...now down to less than 10) due to sales being so high for the past year with no signs of slowing down.


----------



## bababear_50

dancin Disney style said:


> Normally I will have pork and chicken offers and occasionally beef.  As well I usually have 3-4 produce offers.  This week it’s stupid stuff like no name tortillas and Irish spring body wash which I’ve never bought in my life.  DD and I were just discussing this and she thinks that the offers have dropped (I used to have well over 20 per week...now down to less than 10) due to sales being so high for the past year with no signs of slowing down.


Now ... .... Now I need you to get into a VERY positive mood! Tomorrow is going to be a GREAT day!
Ok lets make Mexican tortillas for dinner tonight.
Thinking about you.
Hugs
Mel

Cookie cut those Tortillas


----------



## juniorbugman

dancin Disney style said:


> Normally I will have pork and chicken offers and occasionally beef.  As well I usually have 3-4 produce offers.  This week it’s stupid stuff like no name tortillas and Irish spring body wash which I’ve never bought in my life.  DD and I were just discussing this and she thinks that the offers have dropped (I used to have well over 20 per week...now down to less than 10) due to sales being so high for the past year with no signs of slowing down.


I haven't been shopping much at Superstore and I do remember to save my offers and this week I actually have 14 offers but I used to have over 20.  They do keep sending me some of the same offers of products that I just bought and who needs a lot of powdered milk or large bottles of vitamins.


----------



## dancin Disney style

bababear_50 said:


> Now ... .... Now I need you to get into a VERY positive mood! Tomorrow is going to be a GREAT day!
> Ok lets make Mexican tortillas for dinner tonight.
> Thinking about you.
> Hugs
> Mel
> 
> Cookie cut those TortillasView attachment 550342


LOL....I’m over it.  Gripped and forgot about the whole thing.


----------



## Mickey&JoshNut

dancin Disney style said:


> Normally I will have pork and chicken offers and occasionally beef.  As well I usually have 3-4 produce offers.  This week it’s stupid stuff like no name tortillas and Irish spring body wash which I’ve never bought in my life.  DD and I were just discussing this and she thinks that the offers have dropped (I used to have well over 20 per week...now down to less than 10) due to sales being so high for the past year with no signs of slowing down.



I too have noticed a drop in the number of offers I have been receiving. This week of my 13 offers, 12 are offers for items I purchased last week.  Seriously, now you give me offers.  I only seem to get offers for pork.  I haven't had an offer for chicken or beef for some time.


----------



## dancin Disney style

Mickey&JoshNut said:


> I too have noticed a drop in the number of offers I have been receiving. This week of my 13 offers, 12 are offers for items I purchased last week.  Seriously, now you give me offers.  I only seem to get offers for pork.  I haven't had an offer for chicken or beef for some time.


I wish I had 13 offers...I get 7-8.  I used to have the same situation with getting the offers on all the things I bought the week before.  Then I started getting pretty much the same ones week after week.  This was actually good because most of them were on produce and we eat a lot of veg...on an average week half my cart is produce. I’m willing to bet money that since I bought so much meat this week, next week I will have the meat offers again but probably won’t need any for 3-4 weeks.


----------



## tinkerone

I had a very good shop this morning.  Pre tax was $52.47 and I received 24,781 points.  Been awhile since I have had a shop this decent.


----------



## pigletto

I thought it was just me, but I too have been getting fewer and fewer offers. 8 this week . But I’ve also not been shopping there because I was using gift cards I got airmiles for at Freshco . So I wasn’t sure if it was because of that.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

I am down to 5 offers on my card.  That is because the past year or so, I have been going shopping with the dh and I go through and start packing our groceries, and he scans his card, and pays for them.  The cards are linked to my card    as I am the primary person of the account.  But I have noticed since I don't scan my card very often except for when I run to no frills on my way home to pick up the odd item or do a weekend stop at shoppers my card is not scanned often anymore.  

II just chalked up my sucky offers to me not using my card often enough.  Now I wonder if it would be because they are changing their algorithms?


----------



## mkmommy

I think it is the time of year.

 For both PC points and Air Miles I earn probably 75% of my points Sept to Dec time period, first quarter is always pretty bleak.


----------



## dancin Disney style

Pumpkin1172 said:


> I am down to 5 offers on my card.  That is because the past year or so, I have been going shopping with the dh and I go through and start packing our groceries, and he scans his card, and pays for them.  The cards are linked to my card    as I am the primary person of the account.  But I have noticed since I don't scan my card very often except for when I run to no frills on my way home to pick up the odd item or do a weekend stop at shoppers my card is not scanned often anymore.
> 
> II just chalked up my sucky offers to me not using my card often enough.  Now I wonder if it would be because they are changing their algorithms?


If your cards are linked together then it’s only one account.  So that has nothing to do with which card is scanned.  My DD has asked around at work and everyone is saying the same thing....offers are greatly reduced and the feeling is that it’s Corp being cheap and taking advantage of the high sales this past year.


----------



## mort1331

I am still averaging about 10-12 offes per week, and most that I need. Now if I forget to save, then they drop down to 5 or 6. But then back up the next week I save. And that is not including the ones I saved.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

dancin Disney style said:


> If your cards are linked together then it’s only one account. So that has nothing to do with which card is scanned. My DD has asked around at work and everyone is saying the same thing....offers are greatly reduced and the feeling is that it’s Corp being cheap and taking advantage of the high sales this past year.


Typical big corp     I am soooooooooooooooo tired of everything.  And of course I would rather go shopping at other places, but the dh always points the truck towards our stupid crap-py stupidstore.  It is never stocked properly (hasn't been for months) and it drives me crazy.  When I was a department manager there, if my department looked like it does now when I go shopping, I would have had a strip tore off of me and been written up for poor work execution.  Sad times


----------



## mort1331

Pumpkin1172 said:


> Typical big corp     I am soooooooooooooooo tired of everything.  And of course I would rather go shopping at other places, but the dh always points the truck towards our stupid crap-py stupidstore.  It is never stocked properly (hasn't been for months) and it drives me crazy.  When I was a department manager there, if my department looked like it does now when I go shopping, I would have had a strip tore off of me and been written up for poor work execution.  Sad times


So glad my local one is great for me.


----------



## FigmentSpark

Any chance those getting good offers are the ones with the paid membership?  Those of us who haven't bought the 'upgrade' are losing out on deals?  It might be a ploy to increase the paid Insiders membership.


----------



## juniorbugman

It's Wednesday save your offers


----------



## scrappinginontario

FigmentSpark said:


> Any chance those getting good offers are the ones with the paid membership?  Those of us who haven't bought the 'upgrade' are losing out on deals?  It might be a ploy to increase the paid Insiders membership.


I'm getting about 10-12 offers each week (will count tomorrow) and the majority of those are for things I purchase.  I do not have a paid membership.

Just looking at my app now and my receipt from Superstore last Thurs.

I had 10 offers in total last Thurs.  Used 3.  Of the 7 remaining, 5 are for things I purchase so I feel I'm getting valid offers.


----------



## marchingstar

FigmentSpark said:


> Any chance those getting good offers are the ones with the paid membership?  Those of us who haven't bought the 'upgrade' are losing out on deals?  It might be a ploy to increase the paid Insiders membership.



i have a trial of the paid membership. 

this week i had 8 offers. 3 are things i buy regularly, the rest are either things i buy rarely or don’t buy. 

the benefit i see with the membership is regular points on PC products anytime, but it doesn’t look like it affects targeted weekly offers.


----------



## hdrolfe

I get some nice offers, but I rarely use them, I don't shop anywhere but Shoppers that does this plan. I get only 10 or so offers? Usually for things I bought the week before and don't need again. But I do try and save those I will use. Which is where I have a question. The place I am looking to move has a No Frills. Can I earn points there? Or redeem them? Even if it's just points on the things I get listed that would be nice. Not a big deal, there is also a Metro nearby and that's where I tend to shop when I'm not doing Walmart pick up.


----------



## dancin Disney style

Pumpkin1172 said:


> Typical big corp     I am soooooooooooooooo tired of everything.  And of course I would rather go shopping at other places, but the dh always points the truck towards our stupid crap-py stupidstore.  It is never stocked properly (hasn't been for months) and it drives me crazy.  When I was a department manager there, if my department looked like it does now when I go shopping, I would have had a strip tore off of me and been written up for poor work execution.  Sad times


I often have the same complaint about my store.....I rarely can get everything I need.    DD was a store manager and now is in supply chain.  She tells me every single time I complain that it's not the stores fault.....it's a supply chain problem.  Since changing jobs she has a completely new view on how things work and has often said that she thinks it's a shame that store managers don't know how things trickle down from the manufacturer to the store level.  Having that knowledge would change how they deal with a lot of issues in the store.  

She also recently told me that there are  still ongoing issues with plant closures due to outbreaks all over the place.  There could possibly be meat shortages again and there is still an aluminum problem.


----------



## scrappinginontario

When I went to load this week's points I noticed that their, 'Points Days' promotions start a week from today!  

Last year when it came up I remember using it as a time to stock up our pantry just in case we were 'locked down' for a few weeks but not really believing it would ever happen!   Guess I was wrong about that one!!  

'Points Days' are a great time to stock up on thing as I believe you get extra points when you but certain items or combinations of items in bulk.


----------



## scrappinginontario

Just looked at my new offers as it's Thursday morning.

19 offers.  Includes:

1 I carried over from last week
16/18 other offers are things that I've purchased over the past month
I also have 4 other 'Offers You Might Like' and 3/4 of those are things I would try.

Great offers day today.  Now, to take advantage of them!


----------



## Pumpkin1172

dancin Disney style said:


> She also recently told me that there are still ongoing issues with plant closures due to outbreaks all over the place. There could possibly be meat shortages again and there is still an aluminum problem.


This is good to know!!!!  Thanks for that info


----------



## dancin Disney style

Once again I have 8 offers. No meat(didn't need or want for this week anyway)  and only 1 for produce. I have 4 of the 'you might like' offers which is rare. None I would ever use.....Pop Tarts....really???


----------



## bababear_50

Pop Tarts
Maybe because I never let my sons have Pop Tarts is why now as adults they love them. I personally think Ewww  yuck .. but I guess some people like them.
Right now I am having better luck with picking a few things up that are essential at Rexall.

Hugs
Mel


----------



## tinkerone

I have 19 offers and the majority are ones I use often.  I like the Coke offer as that is what we drink and I save it till I am out and then buy 7 cases at once (7 x 6ish = $42, get back 8000 pts) and I do it on a 20 X's event.  Mind you, with 7 cases I'm good for a few months.  I just save the offer week to week.  
They also seem to want me to try cheez-it crackers because I get a special offer for that a lot.  Maybe they will send it when they are on sale sometime and I will try them then.


----------



## Debbie

I have 14 offers, 4 of which I saved last week. No cosmetics this week, thank heavens. I only have one thing I buy in the cosmetic department every few months. Of my regular offers, all are things I've bought previously and could easily buy again but for the PC chocolate. I've decided I don't like it....it tastes like_ LaMontagne™_, which I definitely dislike. Give me _World's Finest Chocolate_™ any day of the week! Of the special offers, I'm not a blueberry fan (nor fruit in my cereal kind of gal), so that one I will skip, unless I add it to the food bank. 


bababear_50 said:


> Pop Tarts
> Maybe because I never let my sons have Pop Tarts is why now as adults they love them. I personally think Ewww  yuck .. but I guess some people like them.
> Right now I am having better luck with picking a few things up that are essential at Rexall.
> 
> Hugs
> Mel


PopTarts were always one of our special breakfast food treats when we went to Disney. It was basically the only time we had them. I'll give the bites a try-especially if they have the brown sugar-cinnamon. 


tinkerone said:


> I have 19 offers and the majority are ones I use often.  I like the Coke offer as that is what we drink and I save it till I am out and then buy 7 cases at once (7 x 6ish = $42, get back 8000 pts) and I do it on a 20 X's event.  Mind you, with 7 cases I'm good for a few months.  I just save the offer week to week.
> They also seem to want me to try cheez-it crackers because I get a special offer for that a lot.  Maybe they will send it when they are on sale sometime and I will try them then.


Oh, I wish I had Coke. But since I usually buy Coke at Costco, I understand why I don't.  Cat food is one thing that I save week over week until I need it. It's just an automatic thing for me. Another is PC juices. I don't need them every week, but I'll take the 400pts/$2 
I need to start a list for Shoppers for Sunday. I don't need a lot, with moving, I'm trying to *use* my store of food, but there might be a few things.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

We got 11 offers this week.  I see 4 that we will use this weekend for things we usually do.  

I also got the pop tart offer!!!!  I have never bought pop tarts, and never will.  Now that the kids are grown, I don't know if they would even like them.  I already buy sugary cereals and cookies for them to eat    ( which is probably not any better than a pop tart ).  But that is about the extent of the crap-py food that we buy to eat.  We stopped purchasing pop and chips, and will only pick that up now as a small splurge for movie night.  

I was hoping for a  20X the points for a 50.00 shop this weekend.  It's at 75.00 for this weekend.  I guess I will keep my little list for another week at shoppers.  Nothing is really pressing to get so it can wait another week.


----------



## bababear_50

I am putting in an order with PC today.
Last time I got yogurt it expired 3 days after purchase.
How do I tell them I want it to last longer than 3 days?

Thanks 
Hugs
Mel


----------



## dancin Disney style

bababear_50 said:


> I am putting in an order with PC today.
> Last time I got yogurt it expired 3 days after purchase.
> How do I tell them I want it to last longer than 3 days?
> 
> Thanks
> Hugs
> Mel


In the comment box include something like ‘please check expiry dates and pick the longest one possible’ or ‘I don’t want an item that will expiry within X number of days’


----------



## scrappinginontario

bababear_50 said:


> I am putting in an order with PC today.
> Last time I got yogurt it expired 3 days after purchase.
> How do I tell them I want it to last longer than 3 days?
> 
> Thanks
> Hugs
> Mel


You can add notes both to individual items and at the end of your order.  I'd add a note about expiry to the yogurt.

My bananas ask for 'slightly green, no brown  spots' and they're normally very good at honouring that.


----------



## bababear_50

Thanks guys I just added some notes to the order.
Yeah my Bananas expired a few days after purchase also.(made banana bread with them).
I added a note for my fresh mushrooms also, I need them to be fresh for a pasta sauce I'm making.
Hopefully everything will be a tad fresher this time.

Hugs
Mel


----------



## dancin Disney style

bababear_50 said:


> I am putting in an order with PC today.
> Last time I got yogurt it expired 3 days after purchase.
> How do I tell them I want it to last longer than 3 days?
> 
> Thanks
> Hugs
> Mel


BTW....yogurt is good for 7 days after the date.  Actually most dairy is good past the date as long as it's unopened.


----------



## momof2gr8kids

I snagged 83,800 points this week from the 50x points at shoppers and 30,000 bonus spending $200 at no frills.  I shop for my brother in law so I always pick up things from shoppers on sale that are on his list first.  My sister was shopping with me at no frills so I threw a few things of hers into my order to get up to the $200 mark!


----------



## FigmentSpark

dancin Disney style said:


> I often have the same complaint about my store.....I rarely can get everything I need.    DD was a store manager and now is in supply chain.  She tells me every single time I complain that it's not the stores fault.....it's a supply chain problem.  Since changing jobs she has a completely new view on how things work and has often said that she thinks it's a shame that store managers don't know how things trickle down from the manufacturer to the store level.  Having that knowledge would change how they deal with a lot of issues in the store.
> 
> She also recently told me that there are  still ongoing issues with plant closures due to outbreaks all over the place.  There could possibly be meat shortages again and there is still an aluminum problem.


Interesting.  I have been trying to get Classico Afredo sauce for a few weeks, now.  I thought it was just my local Fortinos, but Walmart doesn't have any either.  I'm now wondering (since all the brands on the shelves are red sauces only) if maybe they are having a supply issue in the plants that make the white sauces?  It could be as simple as 'more people buy red sauce, so concentrate on that'.  

I can and do make my own red sauces, but I have a mental block on the alfredos, so I like buying those.


----------



## dancin Disney style

FigmentSpark said:


> Interesting.  I have been trying to get Classico Afredo sauce for a few weeks, now.  I thought it was just my local Fortinos, but Walmart doesn't have any either.  I'm now wondering (since all the brands on the shelves are red sauces only) if maybe they are having a supply issue in the plants that make the white sauces?  It could be as simple as 'more people buy red sauce, so concentrate on that'.
> 
> I can and do make my own red sauces, but I have a mental block on the alfredos, so I like buying those.


Funny...I don’t buy much in the way of pasta sauce  but I just bought a Classico Alfredo last week on impulse.   When I was unpacking my groceries I looked at the jar and thought why did I buy that.  

It could be made in a plant experiencing an outbreak but it could also be that it’s not a big seller in the stores you checked and they are stocking less or not stocking it at all.


----------



## FigmentSpark

There are big empty shelving spaces for it in my Fortinos, so something's going on.  Anyway, it's not the end of the world, since I don't use it very often.  But it is indicative of how things have changed.

Another item I haven't seen all year is Fruitopia in cans.  I've talked to the pop reps in the store and they said it had to do with a decision to focus on the primary brands and ensure they are always on the shelf, so maybe there's more canned Pepsi being produced instead, for example.


----------



## dancin Disney style

FigmentSpark said:


> There are big empty shelving spaces for it in my Fortinos, so something's going on.  Anyway, it's not the end of the world, since I don't use it very often.  But it is indicative of how things have changed.
> 
> Another item I haven't seen all year is Fruitopia in cans.  I've talked to the pop reps in the store and they said it had to do with a decision to focus on the primary brands and ensure they are always on the shelf, so maybe there's more canned Pepsi being produced instead, for example.


There has been an aluminum shortage since the spring.  With people staying home the demand on canned beverages has sky rocketed. So all the drink companies had to drop off production on their lesser brands.  A lot of what was dropped was the diet versions but it also affected alcohol.  Part of my DD’s job includes beverages and she’s still dealing with this.


----------



## Mickey&JoshNut

FigmentSpark said:


> Interesting.  I have been trying to get Classico Afredo sauce for a few weeks, now.  I thought it was just my local Fortinos, but Walmart doesn't have any either.  I'm now wondering (since all the brands on the shelves are red sauces only) if maybe they are having a supply issue in the plants that make the white sauces?  It could be as simple as 'more people buy red sauce, so concentrate on that'.
> 
> I can and do make my own red sauces, but I have a mental block on the alfredos, so I like buying those.



Our local newspaper looked into the lack of Alfredo sauce and the manufacturer of Classico advised it was due to the pandemic and due to restrictions at the plant, they concentrated on the "red" sauces.  They did advise that they would resume manufacturing Alfredo sauce in May 2021.


----------



## FigmentSpark

Mickey&JoshNut said:


> Our local newspaper looked into the lack of Alfredo sauce and the manufacturer of Classico advised it was due to the pandemic and due to restrictions at the plant, they concentrated on the "red" sauces.  They did advise that they would resume manufacturing Alfredo sauce in May 2021.


Oh, thanks.  Makes sense, but I'm sad about it.  Back to trying my own recipe.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Mickey&JoshNut said:


> Our local newspaper looked into the lack of Alfredo sauce and the manufacturer of Classico advised it was due to the pandemic and due to restrictions at the plant, they concentrated on the "red" sauces. They did advise that they would resume manufacturing Alfredo sauce in May 2021.


Seeing this  makes me glad that I had grabbed a pack of the jars at costco awhile back.  The hubby and I rarely eat pasta anymore, but when I do make it for the boys to have as a side for their meal, one son like a red sauce, the other likes alfredo     - side note...no wonder I feel like I'm going bonkers some days...whipping up three of four different items for everyone to eat.  

But now I also will be more patient when I see an item I am wanting and its not at the store.  This week it was green onions!!!!!  How the heck does superstore NOT have green onions!!!!  I like them in my salads and in one soup I had planned to make.  So I picked up some shallots instead.  I'll give those a try for a week or so!


----------



## FigmentSpark

Pumpkin1172 said:


> Seeing this  makes me glad that I had grabbed a pack of the jars at costco awhile back.  The hubby and I rarely eat pasta anymore, but when I do make it for the boys to have as a side for their meal, one son like a red sauce, the other likes alfredo     - side note...no wonder I feel like I'm going bonkers some days...whipping up three of four different items for everyone to eat.
> 
> But now I also will be more patient when I see an item I am wanting and its not at the store.  This week it was green onions!!!!!  How the heck does superstore NOT have green onions!!!!  I like them in my salads and in one soup I had planned to make.  So I picked up some shallots instead.  I'll give those a try for a week or so!


We aren't green onions fans, but once in awhile there's a recipe that calls for them. Can you tell me, what's the difference between green onions and shallots?  I thought they were the same thing (naive me!)


----------



## tinkerone

_*Wednesday, time to save your offers.*_


----------



## bababear_50

WOW some good points offers here
https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10001/1392400?selectorHref=/flyers&page=3
Hugs
Mel


----------



## bababear_50

ESSO Points
Get 30 points for every Litre of gas
Jan 28th to Jan 31st
https://www.nofrills.ca/print-flyer?query=Mississauga, ON L5N 2H7, Canada
Hugs Mel


----------



## momof2gr8kids

FigmentSpark said:


> Oh, thanks.  Makes sense, but I'm sad about it.  Back to trying my own recipe.


Use Herb and Garlic Cream Cheese.  Yummy!  Cook up your meat, or veggies, then add in a pack of cream cheese, melt it in, add some cream or milk to make it the constituency you want.


----------



## FigmentSpark

momof2gr8kids said:


> Use Herb and Garlic Cream Cheese.  Yummy!  Cook up your meat, or veggies, then add in a pack of cream cheese, melt it in, add some cream or milk to make it the constituency you want.


Sounds yummy, but my DS is "cream cheese" adverse, lol.


----------



## dancin Disney style

FigmentSpark said:


> Sounds yummy, but my DS is "cream cheese" adverse, lol.


Don’t tell him


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Yet another redemption weekend to tease me into "buying" a Nintendo Switch 

And then use some Airmiles to get a game or two?
*


----------



## juniorbugman

Donald - my hero said:


> Yet another redemption weekend to tease me into "buying" a Nintendo Switch


I say go for it.


----------



## bababear_50

Donald - my hero said:


> *Yet another redemption weekend to tease me into "buying" a Nintendo Switch
> View attachment 552942
> And then use some Airmiles to get a game or two?
> View attachment 552945*


Wait wait wait we have to ask the Airmiles gatekeeper first !
 Lol
Hugs Mel


----------



## hdrolfe

bababear_50 said:


> Wait wait wait we have to ask the Airmiles gatekeeper first !
> Lol
> Hugs Mel



I think it's a great use of PC points and airmiles, I'd certainly do it if I had enough


----------



## bababear_50

Donald - my hero said:


> *Yet another redemption weekend to tease me into "buying" a Nintendo Switch
> View attachment 552942
> And then use some Airmiles to get a game or two?
> View attachment 552945*



 by the Airmiles gatekeeper,, Go For It!!!!
Hugs Mel


----------



## kuhltiffany

@FigmentSpark we seem to have similar family "musts". Mourning the canned Fruitopia (we've "pivoted" to the frozen concentrate), and switched to the Newman's Own Alfredo (when we can find it). It's a staple in our house, with leftover turkey/chicken and peas or fake crab/shrimp on pasta...


----------



## kuhltiffany

If you can find Ring Fit, it's lots of fun!



Donald - my hero said:


> *Yet another redemption weekend to tease me into "buying" a Nintendo Switch
> View attachment 552942
> And then use some Airmiles to get a game or two?
> View attachment 552945*


----------



## marchingstar

kuhltiffany said:


> If you can find Ring Fit, it's lots of fun!



i think it’s *much* easier to find than it was earlier in the pandemic. and it’s definitely a fun one, if you’re looking for a game that adds some activity. 

i love the classic nintendo games, so my vote would be luigis mansion. super cute and fun


----------



## bababear_50

I haven't played any Sega , Nintendo games in over 20 years. I just called my youngest son and he is going to let me try his Nintendo switch.
Now I am not going to become addicted to this thing and start refusing to do housework am I?

Hugs Me


----------



## Donald - my hero

*I'm not sure if anyone else got the email invite to try the PC Health app out  or not BUT if you didn't it's in Google play store (sorry don't use any apple products in this house). It's an extremely painless way to rack up some points while getting some daily health tips.  You do a short assessment survey and then it suggests the first segment to work thru.  Each program lets you earn points,  I'm currently working thru 3 weeks of mental health and if I remember to log in each day I earn 35 points! 

PC HEALTH APP *


----------



## tinkerone

Donald - my hero said:


> *I'm not sure if anyone else got the email invite to try the PC Health app out  or not BUT if you didn't it's in Google play store (sorry don't use any apple products in this house). It's an extremely painless way to rack up some points while getting some daily health tips.  You do a short assessment survey and then it suggests the first segment to work thru.  Each program lets you earn points,  I'm currently working thru 3 weeks of mental health and if I remember to log in each day I earn 35 points! View attachment 553547
> 
> PC HEALTH APP*


Remembering to log in each day has been my issue.  It should be so easy but I keep forgetting.  If I had not just seen your post I would have missed today as well.  Thanks for the reminder.


----------



## Donald - my hero

tinkerone said:


> Remembering to log in each day has been my issue.  It should be so easy but I keep forgetting.  If I had not just seen your post I would have missed today as well.  Thanks for the reminder.


*I finally found the notification setting buried deep within the bowels of either my phone or the app itself so that i now pops up to remind me -- I have almost everything shut off because i can't stand my phone yelling at me -- even if it's set to silent or just pop up notifications or vibrate whatever. The only things i want to see when i glance at my phone is if i have a text or FB message waiting to be read, an alarm to let me know I'm almost going to miss something dreadfully unimportant and ONE.SINGLE.INSTAGRAM account that alerts me to specials at the most amazing doughnut shop in town that are usually only valid for one day. *


----------



## Debbie

Donald - my hero said:


> *I'm not sure if anyone else got the email invite to try the PC Health app out  or not BUT if you didn't it's in Google play store (sorry don't use any apple products in this house). It's an extremely painless way to rack up some points while getting some daily health tips.  You do a short assessment survey and then it suggests the first segment to work thru.  Each program lets you earn points,  I'm currently working thru 3 weeks of mental health and if I remember to log in each day I earn 35 points! View attachment 553547
> 
> PC HEALTH APP*


I did but ignored it. Following your example, I've downloaded it and done my first breathing exercise. Thanks for the nudge.


----------



## scrappinginontario

I downloaded the app today.  Many of the 'Program Activities' have a lock on them, even Day 1.  Are others experiencing this?  How do I unlock Day 1 Program Activities?


----------



## Pumpkin1172

FigmentSpark said:


> We aren't green onions fans, but once in awhile there's a recipe that calls for them. Can you tell me, what's the difference between green onions and shallots? I thought they were the same thing (naive me!)


I find shallots to be sweeter than green onion.  That is is probably the only difference.  They are like a mild red onion flavor.   I haven't used them much, but since I have used then for the last few weeks, I am enjoying cooking with them.  It is a nice change.  We are LOVING them in scrambled eggs with peppers and mushrooms!!!  I am definitely not a Bobby Flay or Wolfgang Puck chief, but we have not starved, and have not sent anyone to the hospital because of food poisoning yet


----------



## Donald - my hero

scrappinginontario said:


> I downloaded the app today.  Many of the 'Program Activities' have a lock on them, even Day 1.  Are others experiencing this?  How do I unlock Day 1 Program Activities?


*I just went thru my email and it looks like it took a few days for everything to get started. I got the original invite on Dec 29th, looks like it took me until mid January because i seem to remember reading the reviews and deciding against it at first before i actually got around to downloading the app. It was at least 2 days after that before i got the email telling me to build my health profile -- take some survey type thing (now this could be due to my limited amount of daily mental energy NOT them! I can only focus for so long right now before i get exhausted. One of the rarely talked about symptoms of depression  ) and then i picked which program i wanted to start on. I'm currently on day 6 of 7 for the first week but missed doing the first 2 days  All of the other programmes are locked for me as well so i guess you can only work thru one at a time.*


----------



## scrappinginontario

Donald - my hero said:


> *I just went thru my email and it looks like it took a few days for everything to get started. I got the original invite on Dec 29th, looks like it took me until mid January because i seem to remember reading the reviews and deciding against it at first before i actually got around to downloading the app. It was at least 2 days after that before i got the email telling me to build my health profile -- take some survey type thing (now this could be due to my limited amount of daily mental energy NOT them! I can only focus for so long right now before i get exhausted. One of the rarely talked about symptoms of depression  ) and then i picked which program i wanted to start on. I'm currently on day 6 of 7 for the first week but missed doing the first 2 days  All of the other programmes are locked for me as well so i guess you can only work thru one at a time.*


Thanks!  That was very helpful!


----------



## mort1331

Donald - my hero said:


> *I'm not sure if anyone else got the email invite to try the PC Health app out  or not BUT if you didn't it's in Google play store (sorry don't use any apple products in this house). It's an extremely painless way to rack up some points while getting some daily health tips.  You do a short assessment survey and then it suggests the first segment to work thru.  Each program lets you earn points,  I'm currently working thru 3 weeks of mental health and if I remember to log in each day I earn 35 points! View attachment 553547
> 
> PC HEALTH APP *


Thats great...but just to remind all...its 1000poinys for $1. So 35 is 3.5cents.
Not sure what health questions are asked or how much detail. But please keep that in mind for your 2 cents.....or 3.5 cents.


----------



## Donald - my hero

mort1331 said:


> Thats great...but just to remind all...its 1000poinys for $1. So 35 is 3.5cents.
> Not sure what health questions are asked or how much detail. But please keep that in mind for your 2 cents.....or 3.5 cents.


*the questions are incredibly basic, not doing much other than age, gender, height,  weight,  the typical COVID-19 stress questions. That's only once, the first time.  Really nothing overly personal. 
Then,  you pick which program you want to start with and it breaks it down into days,  tells you what to do  doesn't monitor if you do or don't and then you hit yup i did and boom 35 points 

No info going anywhere really and take zero time! I'll take a  screenshot tomorrow  *


----------



## Donald - my hero

*ok I took a ton of screenshots this morning so everyone can see that there's nothing personal at all being shared,  read the info then hit the button and poof points earned.  Easy peasy 
*


----------



## mort1331

its Wed....you know what that means.,,,, I got my new appliances yesterday....hehe...
and save your offers.


----------



## Donald - my hero

mort1331 said:


> its Wed....you know what that means.,,,, I got my new appliances yesterday....hehe...
> and save your offers.


*what appliances did you get? We're waiting for a fridge (not sure make,  model or anything yet  still deciding), deep freezer,  dryer,  washer (again still deciding) and dehumidifier  ! It's part of the ontario hydro program that ended sometime in 2019 but good old COVID-19 even affected THIS. Our in house inspection kept getting postponed from mid summer 2019,  to early February 2020 then March then ... had to wait for reopening that allowed for that! We heard back about 3 weeks ago we were getting all those appliances (except the washer we figured why not replace both of the laundry machines,  same age)  since they're all at least 25 years old and our house is completely electric heated. The rebate goes to the brick but they're very low in stock so we wait,  and wait and wait.  Taking the extra time to decide on the fridge (the one they'd pay for wouldn't fit in the current space so we'll pay the difference). 
Crowd sourcing here,  opinions on fridge and/ or washer.  Only 3 musts stainless steel fridge and top load washer biggest one though is they must be energy star rated. Ready, set,  GO*


----------



## FigmentSpark

Side question about stainless steel.  Anyone know how to get them clean?  I wiped down my stainless garbage can and its all streaked.  It only gets worse everytime I do it.  Should I be using a special stainless cleaning product?


----------



## tinkerone

FigmentSpark said:


> Side question about stainless steel.  Anyone know how to get them clean?  I wiped down my stainless garbage can and its all streaked.  It only gets worse everytime I do it.  Should I be using a special stainless cleaning product?


I can't give you an answer for this because I never did find one.  When we moved in to this house we purchased stainless steel for fridge and stove.  They always showed prints, could never make them look clean.  Also, and I can't exactly blame stainless steel itself, when I had a big get together someone who was trying to help clean up took one of the sink scratch pads to the fridge to try and clean a spot.  Even though it was a soft scratch pad, not a SOS type, it scratched the fridge up badly.  A big circular pile of scratches.  
That was the only time we ever switched out appliances before the old one died.  That fridge and stove left my house in less than three years and I was never so happy.


----------



## mort1331

Donald - my hero said:


> *what appliances did you get? We're waiting for a fridge (not sure make,  model or anything yet  still deciding), deep freezer,  dryer,  washer (again still deciding) and dehumidifier  ! It's part of the ontario hydro program that ended sometime in 2019 but good old COVID-19 even affected THIS. Our in house inspection kept getting postponed from mid summer 2019,  to early February 2020 then March then ... had to wait for reopening that allowed for that! We heard back about 3 weeks ago we were getting all those appliances (except the washer we figured why not replace both of the laundry machines,  same age)  since they're all at least 25 years old and our house is completely electric heated. The rebate goes to the brick but they're very low in stock so we wait,  and wait and wait.  Taking the extra time to decide on the fridge (the one they'd pay for wouldn't fit in the current space so we'll pay the difference).
> Crowd sourcing here,  opinions on fridge and/ or washer.  Only 3 musts stainless steel fridge and top load washer biggest one though is they must be energy star rated. Ready, set,  GO*


So fridge, stove, dishwasher,,all SS. all LG from Goemans. Cant speak enough about the level of customer service we had with them,,,great and priced great as well. Only the DW was energy star. We were able to buy on Black Friday knowing that we did not need them till now with the kitchen renos.
All appliances are wayyyyyyy backordered due to covid and plants not producing as much, and the shipping containers they come in are slow as well. Apparently GE is more behind then the others.
But every sales person we talked to warned us as well.



FigmentSpark said:


> Side question about stainless steel.  Anyone know how to get them clean?  I wiped down my stainless garbage can and its all streaked.  It only gets worse everytime I do it.  Should I be using a special stainless cleaning product?


The new SS are smudgeproof, so hope I dont have to find out.


tinkerone said:


> I can't give you an answer for this because I never did find one.  When we moved in to this house we purchased stainless steel for fridge and stove.  They always showed prints, could never make them look clean.  Also, and I can't exactly blame stainless steel itself, when I had a big get together someone who was trying to help clean up took one of the sink scratch pads to the fridge to try and clean a spot.  Even though it was a soft scratch pad, not a SOS type, it scratched the fridge up badly.  A big circular pile of scratches.
> That was the only time we ever switched out appliances before the old one died.  That fridge and stove left my house in less than three years and I was never so happy.


As above...hope your happy now.
Side note,,,,
We were looking at the new black SS they look very sharp. But a great rep warned us and showed us a floor model. If you get a scratch in it,,,there is no repair, it shows SS under it. So the black mat is just like a top coat. SOOO glad to find that out and not make that mistake.


----------



## dancin Disney style

I have all stainless appliances....you do have to clean them with stainless cleaner.  There are wipes or liquid....I prefer the wipes.  You can wipe them down in any direction to remove dirt but at the end you have to wipe in long sweeping passes WITH the grain.  This last part should not be done with a super wet wipe/cloth.   You need to buy a good quality cleaner, the cheap ones leave streaks no matter what you do and they also can build up on the appliance.   I use Weiman....it's sold everywhere.

You can also try soda water and a microfibre cloth.  For certain types of stainless this will work.  Put it in a spray bottle.

As to the smudgeproof.....LOL.....they still get finger marks on them.    It's something you get used to though.


----------



## scrappinginontario

I just checked my offers today and have 20 which is higher than normal.  13 of them are for products I buy on a regular basis at Superstore or Shoppers.

Did others receive additional offers too or is it still pretty hit and miss?


----------



## Debbie

dancin Disney style said:


> I have all stainless appliances....you do have to clean them with stainless cleaner.  There are wipes or liquid....I prefer the wipes.  You can wipe them down in any direction to remove dirt but at the end you have to wipe in long sweeping passes WITH the grain.  This last part should not be done with a super wet wipe/cloth.   You need to buy a good quality cleaner, the cheap ones leave streaks no matter what you do and they also can build up on the appliance.   I use Weiman....it's sold everywhere.
> 
> You can also try soda water and a microfibre cloth.  For certain types of stainless this will work.  Put it in a spray bottle.
> 
> As to the smudgeproof.....LOL.....they still get finger marks on them.    It's something you get used to though.


Thank you. We'll have stainless in the new home....that and a gas stove. Lots of learning for this 67yo. LOL


----------



## Nahanni

dancin Disney style said:


> As to the smudgeproof.....LOL.....they still get finger marks on them.    It's something you get used to though.


We have a Samsung french door model (their lowest price one) that is pretty smudge proof and wipes off with moist cloth. It's also magnetic (something we found we missed on previous SS fridge), unfortunately one of our clip magnets scratched the surface  It's a 33-in with a tight footprint that easily handles once-a-week COVID groceries with plenty of space in the freezer drawer so we've been happy with it.

FWIW, our previous Whirlpool Gold lasted less than 18 months, one service call under warranty, one out of warranty and third was to the curb. Awful customer service experience for us on that one.


----------



## bababear_50

Posted in the wrong place 
sorry guys.
Hugs Mel


----------



## Nahanni

Anyone know if offers are stackable? I'm looking at 3 overlapping ones (but would otherwise skip the pop and chips). 
Bucket of wings and wedges + 2L Pepsi + bag of Ruffles = 3500 points
$15 worth of Pepsi/Lays products = 5000 points
Ready-to-go meals (1600 points / $8 spent) = 3200 points


----------



## Nahanni

scrappinginontario said:


> I just checked my offers today and have 20 which is higher than normal.  13 of them are for products I buy on a regular basis at Superstore or Shoppers.
> 
> Did others receive additional offers too or is it still pretty hit and miss?


I have 12 offers, 4 of which I saved from last week. Of the 8 new ones this week, 5 are typical purchases and 3 are ones I have not purchased from Loblaws .


----------



## dancin Disney style

scrappinginontario said:


> I just checked my offers today and have 20 which is higher than normal.  13 of them are for products I buy on a regular basis at Superstore or Shoppers.
> 
> Did others receive additional offers too or is it still pretty hit and miss?


I’ve got 21 total but 6 are actually instore offers so I don’t count those.  3 are Shoppers and 1 of those is also instore. The other 2 I get week after week after week and don’t use.   So if the 12 remaining offers 4 were saved from last week....so once again 8 offers and half are stupid stuff I either never buy it it’s maybe once a year.


----------



## dancin Disney style

Nahanni said:


> We have a Samsung french door model (their lowest price one) that is pretty smudge proof and wipes off with moist cloth. It's also magnetic (something we found we missed on previous SS fridge), unfortunately one of our clip magnets scratched the surface  It's a 33-in with a tight footprint that easily handles once-a-week COVID groceries with plenty of space in the freezer drawer so we've been happy with it.
> 
> FWIW, our previous Whirlpool Gold lasted less than 18 months, one service call under warranty, one out of warranty and third was to the curb. Awful customer service experience for us on that one.


You’re not supposed to put magnets on stainless.   They will stick but often leave scratches.  Don’t use tape or a post it either.


----------



## hdrolfe

dancin Disney style said:


> You’re not supposed to put magnets on stainless.   They will stick but often leave scratches.  Don’t use tape or a post it either.



You can't put things on a stainless fridge? That is a bit sad. I'm sure it looks cleaner and stuff but my fridge has art work, calendars, pictures, grocery lists, meal plans... I'd be lost without it!


----------



## dancin Disney style

hdrolfe said:


> You can't put things on a stainless fridge? That is a bit sad. I'm sure it looks cleaner and stuff but my fridge has art work, calendars, pictures, grocery lists, meal plans... I'd be lost without it!


Not on the front.  I use the side. 
If you don’t mind scratches you can use the front.  
And certain types of stainless, magnets don’t stick to anyway.


----------



## mort1331

Our dvc magnets are on now..we dont move them..if they scratch..well then i have antiqued my fridge...hehe


----------



## marchingstar

a little while ago, we were talking about adding comments when you order online. 

just thought i’d mention, today i learned that if you leave a comment on an item once, the next time you add the same item to another order, the comment goes with it. 

so if you order the same milk regularly, and leave a comment that says “latest possible expiry, please”, that comment will show up every time you add the same milk to your order. 

seems smart and handy to me!


----------



## FigmentSpark

marchingstar said:


> a little while ago, we were talking about adding comments when you order online.
> 
> just thought i’d mention, today i learned that if you leave a comment on an item once, the next time you add the same item to another order, the comment goes with it.
> 
> so if you order the same milk regularly, and leave a comment that says “latest possible expiry, please”, that comment will show up every time you add the same milk to your order.
> 
> seems smart and handy to me!


They’ve had that for awhile.  It also means you have to watch your comments and make sure they are accurate for this order.  

But I like the feature because then I also know that was the item I ordered last time and, like you said, my comments are usually the same anyway.


----------



## Mickey&JoshNut

marchingstar said:


> a little while ago, we were talking about adding comments when you order online.
> 
> just thought i’d mention, today i learned that if you leave a comment on an item once, the next time you add the same item to another order, the comment goes with it.
> 
> so if you order the same milk regularly, and leave a comment that says “latest possible expiry, please”, that comment will show up every time you add the same milk to your order.
> 
> seems smart and handy to me!



I like that option as well.  I am not sure if all the PC Express sites are the same, (I shop at Fortinos) but I like being able to select "Most Purchased" under My Shop so I can just go there and add the items we regularly purchase very quickly.  It sure cuts down on the time to "shop".  One thing I have noticed since the pandemic started and we have been doing online groceries, is how much money I used to spend on stuff we "impulse" bought when doing our grocery shopping.  Now I plan our meals for the week and shop for just those items.


----------



## marchingstar

FigmentSpark said:


> They’ve had that for awhile.  It also means you have to watch your comments and make sure they are accurate for this order.
> 
> But I like the feature because then I also know that was the item I ordered last time and, like you said, my comments are usually the same anyway.



i think it’s just new to me  i was just sharing in case it was new for anyone else too. 

and that makes sense! most of my comments are things that would apply generally for my orders (like not wanting plain yogurt subbed with something sweetened. i mostly use yogurt for savory things, so vanilla just won’t cut it). 



Mickey&JoshNut said:


> I like that option as well.  I am not sure if all the PC Express sites are the same, (I shop at Fortinos) but I like being able to select "Most Purchased" under My Shop so I can just go there and add the items we regularly purchase very quickly.  It sure cuts down on the time to "shop".  One thing I have noticed since the pandemic started and we have been doing online groceries, is how much money I used to spend on stuff we "impulse" bought when doing our grocery shopping.  Now I plan our meals for the week and shop for just those items.



yeah i like that most purchased section too. the first time i ordered, i had to do some serious sleuthing to find the weird snacks my kid likes. but now, they’re just waiting under most purchased! 

my orders are definitely cheaper when i shop online too. i miss wandering the aisles and picking up weird things. my bank account is definitely glad though


----------



## Iralyn

A PC Express vent....after having good luck for a while, I've had mess ups in my last three orders.

First was a minor annoyance....wrong flavour but still something we'd use.

Then last week they substituted my naturally imperfect peppers (pack of 8 for 4.97) for two packs (4 peppers each) of regular peppers for 4.97 each.  When I arrived, I said that I just wanted one 4 pack.  We may not use 8 peppers before they start to go bad but with the imperfect pack, I am okay with the potential waste.  Anyway, over the phone she said okay, she'd take care of it.  But instead they gave us and charged us for the two packages.

This time they gave us, without any notification of a substitution so I'm assuming it was a careless mistake, medium ground beef instead of lean ground beef.....aaargh.  I double checked to make sure it was not my error and it wasn't.  I know they are busy and everyone makes mistakes but it is just extra frustrating as I don't want to go back to the store and deal with customer service right now when the whole point of using PC Express for me is to avoid going into the store.

It's funny because back in the spring I had a bunch of non-local friends who were complaining about grocery orders that would be messed up and shorted items and I had only had positive experiences (yes, sometimes they were out of a particular item but no big deal).

I currently have the free trial of PC Optimum Insiders so at least I'm not paying the fee for pick up.


----------



## FigmentSpark

dancin Disney style said:


> I have all stainless appliances....you do have to clean them with stainless cleaner.  There are wipes or liquid....I prefer the wipes.  You can wipe them down in any direction to remove dirt but at the end you have to wipe in long sweeping passes WITH the grain.  This last part should not be done with a super wet wipe/cloth.   You need to buy a good quality cleaner, the cheap ones leave streaks no matter what you do and they also can build up on the appliance.   I use Weiman....it's sold everywhere.
> 
> You can also try soda water and a microfibre cloth.  For certain types of stainless this will work.  Put it in a spray bottle.
> 
> As to the smudgeproof.....LOL.....they still get finger marks on them.    It's something you get used to though.


Thanks for the recommendation of Weiman Stainless steel cleaner.  It worked like a charm.  I was so happy with the results, I bought the one for cleaning glass stove tops, too.


----------



## Mickey&JoshNut

Iralyn said:


> A PC Express vent....after having good luck for a while, I've had mess ups in my last three orders.
> 
> First was a minor annoyance....wrong flavour but still something we'd use.
> 
> Then last week they substituted my naturally imperfect peppers (pack of 8 for 4.97) for two packs (4 peppers each) of regular peppers for 4.97 each.  When I arrived, I said that I just wanted one 4 pack.  We may not use 8 peppers before they start to go bad but with the imperfect pack, I am okay with the potential waste.  Anyway, over the phone she said okay, she'd take care of it.  But instead they gave us and charged us for the two packages.
> 
> This time they gave us, without any notification of a substitution so I'm assuming it was a careless mistake, medium ground beef instead of lean ground beef.....aaargh.  I double checked to make sure it was not my error and it wasn't.  I know they are busy and everyone makes mistakes but it is just extra frustrating as I don't want to go back to the store and deal with customer service right now when the whole point of using PC Express for me is to avoid going into the store.
> 
> It's funny because back in the spring I had a bunch of non-local friends who were complaining about grocery orders that would be messed up and shorted items and I had only had positive experiences (yes, sometimes they were out of a particular item but no big deal).
> 
> I currently have the free trial of PC Optimum Insiders so at least I'm not paying the fee for pick up.



Yikes...I usually check no substitutions except for ones we will accept, like different kinds of pizza, bread or buns.  I haven't had many issues (thank goodness) but there were times when items I wanted (like alfredo sauce and cans of coke) were just not available for a few weeks - not the stores fault.  I would take issue with the substitution of the peppers and the fact that they charged you for both packages.  I thought if they chose the substitution that you only paid the price of the item you ordered, not what was substituted if it had a higher price?  I remember from one of my first PC Express orders that I requested boneless skinless chicken breasts, the picture showed 2 chicken breasts in the package, so I requested 2 (meaning 4 chicken breasts), I received 2 club packs of chicken breasts - good thing we had room in our freezer.


----------



## marchingstar

Iralyn said:


> A PC Express vent....after having good luck for a while, I've had mess ups in my last three orders.
> 
> First was a minor annoyance....wrong flavour but still something we'd use.
> 
> Then last week they substituted my naturally imperfect peppers (pack of 8 for 4.97) for two packs (4 peppers each) of regular peppers for 4.97 each.  When I arrived, I said that I just wanted one 4 pack.  We may not use 8 peppers before they start to go bad but with the imperfect pack, I am okay with the potential waste.  Anyway, over the phone she said okay, she'd take care of it.  But instead they gave us and charged us for the two packages.
> 
> This time they gave us, without any notification of a substitution so I'm assuming it was a careless mistake, medium ground beef instead of lean ground beef.....aaargh.  I double checked to make sure it was not my error and it wasn't.  I know they are busy and everyone makes mistakes but it is just extra frustrating as I don't want to go back to the store and deal with customer service right now when the whole point of using PC Express for me is to avoid going into the store.
> 
> It's funny because back in the spring I had a bunch of non-local friends who were complaining about grocery orders that would be messed up and shorted items and I had only had positive experiences (yes, sometimes they were out of a particular item but no big deal).
> 
> I currently have the free trial of PC Optimum Insiders so at least I'm not paying the fee for pick up.



i had my first hiccups with the program this week too. i got a badly dented can and instead of the kind of apples i requested, i got a mix of other kinds that were badly damaged (and i was charged for the more expensive ones i wanted). 

i sent a quick message and within a day, i had a credit on my account for the equivalent $$. 

i am definitely less picky when i’m picking up vs. going shopping myself. for me, i might not complain about regular vs. lean ground beef. but that’s my personal threshold. someone else might not mind a dented can, for example!

anyways, there’s no harm in providing the feedback.


----------



## tinkerone

Wednesday.  If you have any offers you want saved this is the time to do it.


----------



## Donald - my hero

tinkerone said:


> Wednesday.  If you have any offers you want saved this is the time to do it.


*That would require getting more than 6 offers this week  I've never had much luck with this but it does seem that if i forget to save offers that I will use the next week i get very few that are not related to anything I ever buy. Since i might buy a total of 12 different things it should be easy for them to figure out what won't end up in my cart.*


----------



## tinkerone

Donald - my hero said:


> *That would require getting more than 6 offers this week  I've never had much luck with this but it does seem that if i forget to save offers that I will use the next week i get very few that are not related to anything I ever buy. Since i might buy a total of 12 different things it should be easy for them to figure out what won't end up in my cart.*


That's really a loss on their end.  They seem to get it right with some but not so much with others.  I always get a lot of offers, usually more than 15 while others, such as yourself, don't get many.  Even the ones they send that I have never bought there, seem to be ones that I would use.  I have only hit the 'don't show again' button two times in the year and a half I have been using PC.  
Fingers crossed it gets better for you.


----------



## scrappinginontario

I wanted to share something new I learned last week.  

When I was leaving Superstore with a cart full of groceries, the lady at the PC booth asked me if I had spent $200 on my groceries.  I confirmed that I had and she said that if she scanned my card I would earn an additional 2000 PC points.  (I know it's not a lot but anything is better than nothing.)  She also mentioned that each time I spend that amount, if I stop by on my way out of the store and they scan my card that 2000 points will be earned.  Since I'm shopping less frequently and for 2 families now (us plus my parents) I'm more likely to hit the $200 mark.  I spent just over $200 this week, stopped at the booth on my way out so that my card could be scanned and sure enough the next day 2000 points showed up on my card.  (The week before my shop was larger and it appears that week I may have earned 2990 pts).  

Anyway, if you tend to have larger purchases at Superstore and a PC Financial booth, it might be worth stopping by the next time you're leaving the store and having your PC MC scanned.  I'm not sure if it makes a difference if you're a PC MC holder or not.


----------



## damo

Donald - my hero said:


> *That would require getting more than 6 offers this week  I've never had much luck with this but it does seem that if i forget to save offers that I will use the next week i get very few that are not related to anything I ever buy. Since i might buy a total of 12 different things it should be easy for them to figure out what won't end up in my cart.*



I have only been getting six as well.


----------



## Nahanni

damo said:


> I have only been getting six as well.


This week got 18 new ones, 10 were for cleaning and personal care products which we rarely buy from Loblaws.


----------



## Debbie

I got my saved 4 and 11 new ones. Plus a Shoppers Life Brand and PC Blue Menu offers. Three of the regular offers I probably wouldn't use (Oral B, Rizopia, and Cepacol), but at least they didn't give me the Revlon one this week (I clicked don't show again). Unfortunately, I'm not shopping this week, or next, so hopefully after the 25th, the offers will be good.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

It's Wednesday...time to save your offers


----------



## damo

Pumpkin1172 said:


> It's Wednesday...time to save your offers



All six of them!!!!  Hahahhaa...not.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

I was browsing this weeks Shopper's flyer and seen a 20X event this weekend.  Well I downloaded my offers....my 20X bonus is to spend 80.00 get 20X the points   Nope.  I won't be doing that one.  

I also seen the flyer that the brand of skin care I use (La Roche-Posay is the only one I have found that does't irritate the eczema on my face) has points attached to it.  I am needing one of the items, but not much else.  I will wait to see if I get a weekday offer.  I had a one day one for Wednesday, and I forgot to run there to take advantage of it, and am now kicking myself for forgetting.  

Side note:  If anyone else has trouble with eczema on their face, give La Roche-Posay product line a try.  It is super gentle, but yet effective.  It is NOT expensive.  The moisturizer I use is 25.00 and I get the same amount in the tube as many of the other lines that are advertised by Loreal, Oil of Olay, Neutrogena etc etc etc etc and many of them charge 40+ for their big tubs and make it look like more...but if you actually look at the amount of product in each one, it is the same amount.  I was shocked.  Just my two cent review of products I have been trying to use for the past 2 years since I have been struggling with mild eczema on my face.


----------



## mort1331

Pumpkin1172 said:


> I was browsing this weeks Shopper's flyer and seen a 20X event this weekend.  Well I downloaded my offers....my 20X bonus is to spend 80.00 get 20X the points   Nope.  I won't be doing that one.
> 
> I also seen the flyer that the brand of skin care I use (La Roche-Posay is the only one I have found that does't irritate the eczema on my face) has points attached to it.  I am needing one of the items, but not much else.  I will wait to see if I get a weekday offer.  I had a one day one for Wednesday, and I forgot to run there to take advantage of it, and am now kicking myself for forgetting.
> 
> Side note:  If anyone else has trouble with eczema on their face, give La Roche-Posay product line a try.  It is super gentle, but yet effective.  It is NOT expensive.  The moisturizer I use is 25.00 and I get the same amount in the tube as many of the other lines that are advertised by Loreal, Oil of Olay, Neutrogena etc etc etc etc and many of them charge 40+ for their big tubs and make it look like more...but if you actually look at the amount of product in each one, it is the same amount.  I was shocked.  Just my two cent review of products I have been trying to use for the past 2 years since I have been struggling with mild eczema on my face.


We usually look for the lower point spend too, but end up spending way over. So price it out, you might reach that 80. If the skin care doesnt expire or has a long expiry, buy multiples since you know you will be using it. Then you still get the points, which is like a discount since it is cash back. Throw in some cookies and good to go. Just a thought.


----------



## Donald - my hero

FigmentSpark said:


> Thanks for the recommendation of Weiman Stainless steel cleaner.  It worked like a charm.  I was so happy with the results, I bought the one for cleaning glass stove tops, too.


*YUP, that's the only brand of appliance cleaners I use, they work well and don't scratch. I have a container of the stainless steal wipes and find that one is plenty for the front of the oven where the dials are, the microwave & the new toaster oven. As for the glass top I use the paste on big spills or something really sticky and then before bed every single night i use the spray bottle to give it a quick once over, wipe it off with that day's dishtowel and toss it down the stairs on my way to bed. I also found that it is GREAT for cleaning the oven door window BTW

So this for sticky mess or burnt on crud*



*And this for day to day and oven window cleaner
*


----------



## mort1331

Not that I do the cleaning,,,but this is what we use on everything in this house and outside.
Its magic, doesnt scratch,,easy to use.
We have a friend that is the importer for Ontario, if you have been to the EX in the past you would have seen her doing the demos.


----------



## person

momof2gr8kids said:


> I snagged 83,800 points this week from the 50x points at shoppers and 30,000 bonus spending $200 at no frills.  I shop for my brother in law so I always pick up things from shoppers on sale that are on his list first.  My sister was shopping with me at no frills so I threw a few things of hers into my order to get up to the $200 mark!


We sometimes get points with PC but actually pay with another card...the way we often do it, anyhow...


----------



## Pumpkin1172

I  looked at my offers for this week....and I seen a personal offer of a spend threshold of 150.00 get 15,000 points.  I was OF COURSE I could get it this week after I had a done a big haul shop last week and we wouldn't be spending much this week.  

BUT

The youngest kiddo has his birthday over the weekend, and he didn't want to go out for supper and opted for Mom to make one of his favorite dinners.  I was able to hit that nice little bonus for the weekend.  So between cake and his requested meal, along with regular groceries, I was able to hit that mark.  Otherwise I would not have hit that one.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Well, I haven't been doing very well at saving my points these days.  I just turned 44 this month and I'm telling yas I'm feeling it LOL  I have been on a spending spree for beauty items.  I would never pay some of these crazy prices for make-up etc out of pocket so I thought I would treat myself.  I had a huge wave of guilt as these points should technically be going towards MVMCP tickets (if it happens).  I think in the back of my mind I know we likely won't get to WDW in early December so I don't feel concerned about not collecting gift cards.  I don't think the travel restrictions will be lifted until 2022.


----------



## person

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> Well, I haven't been doing very well at saving my points these days.  I just turned 44 this month and I'm telling yas I'm feeling it LOL  I have been on a spending spree for beauty items.  I would never pay some of these crazy prices for make-up etc out of pocket so I thought I would treat myself.  I had a huge wave of guilt as these points should technically be going towards MVMCP tickets (if it happens).  I think in the back of my mind I know we likely won't get to WDW in early December so I don't feel concerned about not collecting gift cards.  I don't think the travel restrictions will be lifted until 2022.


Hi; and then there are Air Miles.....


----------



## Donald - my hero

person said:


> Hi; and then there are Air Miles.....


*yup,  and most of us work both programs. Sure some of us lean harder to one or the other. I'm very loyal to my airmiles as you can tell by the threads I maintain. I still collect PC points but they don't have the same pull since we don't shop at many of the stores. We don't play the shell with points/ miles swapped for gift cards or cash towards other purchases because it makes no sense with our banking system. We treat all of our reward points/ miles as free and use them on things we'd never buy or to upgrade to a more expensive version. *


----------



## person

Donald - my hero said:


> *yup,  and most of us work both programs. Sure some of us lean harder to one or the other. I'm very loyal to my airmiles as you can tell by the threads I maintain. I still collect PC points but they don't have the same pull since we don't shop at many of the stores. We don't play the shell with points/ miles swapped for gift cards or cash towards other purchases because it makes no sense with our banking system. We treat all of our reward points/ miles as free and use them on things we'd never buy or to upgrade to a more expensive version. *


I guess we are half and half, as regards PC points and Air Miles...


----------



## person

Pumpkin1172: The arithmetic can indeed sometimes seem a bit daunting, but it's surprising sometimes how quickly the total can mount up.


----------



## mort1331

I have almost written off AM, like 90%PC and 10%AM. The declining stores, declining ability to get AM has really turned for our family. I dont even try anymore. 
But give me a 20x event almost every week at Shoppers and we are getting 30%back as we check out and that is cash, no worring about how the AM math works...Bring it on.


----------



## scrappinginontario

Donald - my hero said:


> *yup,  and most of us work both programs. Sure some of us lean harder to one or the other. I'm very loyal to my airmiles as you can tell by the threads I maintain. I still collect PC points but they don't have the same pull since we don't shop at many of the stores. We don't play the shell with points/ miles swapped for gift cards or cash towards other purchases because it makes no sense with our banking system. We treat all of our reward points/ miles as free and use them on things we'd never buy or to upgrade to a more expensive version. *



You're right that so much depends on where you shop.  I don't tend to go to AM stores very often but frequent the PC stores....well, as much as I 'frequent' any store right now!  

Something I have noticed lately is that Canadian Tire seems to be working with more stores than I was aware of.  I've earned Triangle points at Canadian Tire, Sportcheck and today at Party City.  I even noticed a Party City section with signage set up in my Canadian Tire when I was waiting to check out.


----------



## juniorbugman

I work the AirMiles program way more than the PC Optimum as Sobeys is my main store and I rarely shop at Superstore or No Frills.  I have just started back with Rexall points and can redeem $40 if I want on my next shop.


----------



## bababear_50

juniorbugman said:


> I work the AirMiles program way more than the PC Optimum as Sobeys is my main store and I rarely shop at Superstore or No Frills.  I have just started back with Rexall points and can redeem $40 if I want on my next shop.



I'm with you on the Rexall BeWell Points.
It has been very easy for me to rack up a few BeWell Points and I plan to save them for next Christmas.

The limiting of items even though they are advertised and then staff shouting at myself and my son have stopped us collecting PC points.
Who knows maybe when Covid is over we might try going there again.

Real Canadian Supercenter shop yesterday
4 items not available
1. stuffed chicken breasts
2. Herb & Garlic cream cheese 
3. Cavendish potato wedges
4. Thick cut Villiaggio bread

No subs available & no phone call just an email 1 hour before pick up.
The thing is the 4 items helped even out the cost of the other prices of food.
Not a good shop.

Hugs
Mel


----------



## hdrolfe

I haven't been early any points really, AM or PC. I have been enjoying walmart pick up, and it's funny because I would never go grocery shopping there in person, but the pick up is so easy to organize. I know I can buy giftcards at Shell and get airmiles, but that requires going in to the store to do so isn't happening. Once covid is over perhaps I will return to shopping in stores.


----------



## scrappinginontario

bababear_50 said:


> I'm with you on the Rexall BeWell Points.
> It has been very easy for me to rack up a few BeWell Points and I plan to save them for next Christmas.
> 
> The limiting of items even though they are advertised and then staff shouting at myself and my son have stopped us collecting PC points.
> Who knows maybe when Covid is over we might try going there again.
> 
> Real Canadian Supercenter shop yesterday
> 4 items not available
> 1. stuffed chicken breasts
> 2. Herb & Garlic cream cheese
> 3. Cavendish potato wedges
> 4. Thick cut Villiaggio bread
> 
> No subs available & no phone call just an email 1 hour before pick up.
> The thing is the 4 items helped even out the cost of the other prices of food.
> Not a good shop.
> 
> Hugs
> Mel


It's always so disappointing when they're out of what you want when do do a pick-up order!  It's part of the reason I started shopping again.  I now try to go at 7am and find the store isn't very busy and those who are there tend to be 'rule followers' yet at the same time I understand shopping in person is not an option to all.


----------



## bababear_50

scrappinginontario said:


> It's always so disappointing when they're out of what you want when do do a pick-up order!  It's part of the reason I started shopping again.  I now try to go at 7am and find the store isn't very busy and those who are there tend to be 'rule followers' yet at the same time I understand shopping in person is not an option to all.



Yeah 
A 7 am shop to Sobeys/Metro once in awhile. (When I do this there is never more than 1 or 2 other people in the store.)
We will continue to get a online order once in awhile.

Hugs Mel


----------



## person

mort1331 said:


> I have almost written off AM, like 90%PC and 10%AM. The declining stores, declining ability to get AM has really turned for our family. I dont even try anymore.
> But give me a 20x event almost every week at Shoppers and we are getting 30%back as we check out and that is cash, no worring about how the AM math works...Bring it on.


Our gas stn does Air Miles and it's kind of instinctive to go there anyway...


----------



## Mickey&JoshNut

mort1331 said:


> I have almost written off AM, like 90%PC and 10%AM. The declining stores, declining ability to get AM has really turned for our family. I dont even try anymore.
> But give me a 20x event almost every week at Shoppers and we are getting 30%back as we check out and that is cash, no worring about how the AM math works...Bring it on.



This is us as well...the only place I collect AM now is Shell and that is not very often as I am now working at home and will be for the foreseeable future.   I too like that I can redeem however much I want in my points towards my groceries.  Since the start of the pandemic and we started using PC Express, I would transfer the $ amount of the points I redeemed into a separate bank account...the balance is at almost $600.


----------



## tinkerone

Wednesday, save your offers day!


----------



## Debbie

Donald - my hero said:


> *yup,  and most of us work both programs. Sure some of us lean harder to one or the other. I'm very loyal to my airmiles as you can tell by the threads I maintain. I still collect PC points but they don't have the same pull since we don't shop at many of the stores. We don't play the shell with points/ miles swapped for gift cards or cash towards other purchases because it makes no sense with our banking system. We treat all of our reward points/ miles as free and use them on things we'd never buy or to upgrade to a more expensive version. *


I agree with your with respect to how to spend the points. I don't mind spending a few extra points for rewards I wouldn't normally by (although if there is a huge discrepancy, I hesitate) and have picked up experiences (zoo, safari, tickets) with them. 


bababear_50 said:


> I'm with you on the Rexall BeWell Points.
> It has been very easy for me to rack up a few BeWell Points and I plan to save them for next Christmas.
> 
> The limiting of items even though they are advertised and then staff shouting at myself and my son have stopped us collecting PC points.
> Who knows maybe when Covid is over we might try going there again.
> 
> Real Canadian Supercenter shop yesterday
> 4 items not available
> 1. stuffed chicken breasts
> 2. Herb & Garlic cream cheese
> 3. Cavendish potato wedges
> 4. Thick cut Villiaggio bread
> 
> No subs available & no phone call just an email 1 hour before pick up.
> The thing is the 4 items helped even out the cost of the other prices of food.
> Not a good shop.
> 
> Hugs
> Mel


We don't have a Rexall close, so I don't even bother with that program. I'm sorry you had the issues with PC Express pick up. I find that I get better service from one store over the other that I use. They are in different directions into the city, so I get great service one way and just okay the other.


tinkerone said:


> Wednesday, save your offers day!


Ugh! I had brought this up to read yesterday, and got waylaid with the unpacking from the move, and forgot to read and remember. I just checked. I had 9 offers-one makeup that I'll never use-and all of the offers that which I use regularly. Sadly, my desperately needed cat food is not on the list.  
Personally, I use PC, AM, and a cashback credit card. PC is usually for food, with the AM for everything else. Both have a few automatic payments on them, so every month, I collect a few AM. Not enough to be Onyx though.


----------



## Minniemoo15

I love collecting PC - I find I rack them up so much faster and more naturally than AM.  I do almost all my grocery shopping at Atlantic Superstore , get my gas at their gas bar, and have prescriptions at Shoppers. I get optimum points on the full price of my prescriptions even though my co-pay is quite low which is a huge bonus. When my kids were little I used to get a ton of points for diapers, formula, baby food, etc.

I usually cash them in every December for Disney gift cards that we use on our March trip. I guess the one upside of not traveling this year is that I’ll have double the giftcards for next year !


----------



## ElCray

Curious about people's experiences with store limits at Shoppers...

I always watch for when a certain "Item" we use a lot of goes on sale. Then when we are running low, I use my weekend "spend" offer to stock up. I've done this a dozen times. This week my spend offer was $60 and the Item was on sale so away I went.

Today I put 6 of the Items in my cart along with a few other things that brought me to $60. A staff member saw me and said (firmly) there is a 4-Item limit. I said, "Oh, don't worry, there is no limit in the flyer." (There was a limit one time  a few months ago, so I specifically double-checked and there was no flyer limit.)

He said, "No, we have a limit of 4 for this Item." He said the fine print in the flyer it says stores can impose limits, and they had a store limit. But there were no limits posted in the store at all, on any rack where the item appeared.

I told him I'd go to another Shoppers where there were no limits. (I didn't want to buy anything else and I wanted to hit the $60 threshold.) I ended up leaving the cart behind. I went to another store where I bought 7 Items.

I won't be returning to the first Shoppers I went to again, mostly because it was so awkward. He was polite and I was polite but it still felt like a negative experience.

Has anyone had an experience like this, with no limits in the flyer or posted in the store but then verbally informed they exist? (I know there are general limits to purchasing at many stores, and when  buying huge bulk orders you need special permission.)

And I know that they have the right to limit quantities. All good there. It would just be nice to know they've done that through a sign or something, rather than after all the shopping is done.

Not a huge deal in the grand scheme of things, but was really curious if others have any thoughts.


----------



## dancin Disney style

Generally, any store has the right to limit quantities or refuse service.  I don’t know specific to Shoppers if they have any policies on that.   In my experience with them if it’s an item that’s in the flyer with a limit they will still sell you more but at a higher price....the register automatically does it.
Call the store you were at and ask for a manager.  Then simply ask if they have a policy on this sort of thing.   If they say no then tell you story so they can correct their staff. If they say yes, then consider yourself lucky to have made the purchase elsewhere.


----------



## ElCray

dancin Disney style said:


> Generally, any store has the right to limit quantities or refuse service.  I don’t know specific to Shoppers if they have any policies on that.   In my experience with them if it’s an item that’s in the flyer with a limit they will still sell you more but at a higher price....the register automatically does it.
> Call the store you were at and ask for a manager.  Then simply ask if they have a policy on this sort of thing.   If they say no then tell you story so they can correct their staff. If they say yes, then consider yourself lucky to have made the purchase elsewhere.


Thanks for the suggestion!

Yes have had the same experience with the limits in the flyer. More than happy to comply. It's just nicer when you can plan. 

I was thinking of sending customer feedback in that if they have limits on particular items in their stores, it would be great if they could post them. Maybe they want to retain the flexibility though to just decide as they go. That might be the bottom line.


----------



## bababear_50

ElCray said:


> Curious about people's experiences with store limits at Shoppers...
> 
> I always watch for when a certain "Item" we use a lot of goes on sale. Then when we are running low, I use my weekend "spend" offer to stock up. I've done this a dozen times. This week my spend offer was $60 and the Item was on sale so away I went.
> 
> Today I put 6 of the Items in my cart along with a few other things that brought me to $60. A staff member saw me and said (firmly) there is a 4-Item limit. I said, "Oh, don't worry, there is no limit in the flyer." (There was a limit ONCE so I specifically double-checked.)
> 
> He said, "No, we have a limit of 4 for this Item." He said the fine print in the flyer it says stores can impose limits, and they had a store limit. But there were no limits posted in the store at all, on any rack where the item appeared.
> 
> I told him I'd go to another Shoppers where there were no limits. (I didn't want to buy anything else and I wanted to hit the $60 threshold.) I ended up leaving the cart behind. I went to another store where I bought 7 Items.
> 
> I won't be returning to the first Shoppers I went to again, mostly because it was so awkward. He was polite and I was polite but it still felt like a negative experience.
> 
> Has anyone had an experience like this, with no limits in the flyer or posted in the store but then verbally informed they exist? (I know there are general limits to purchasing at many stores, and when  buying huge bulk orders you need special permission.)
> 
> And I know that they have the right to limit quantities. All good there. It would just be nice to know they've done that through a sign or something, rather than after all the shopping is done.
> 
> Not a huge deal in the grand scheme of things, but was really curious if others have any thoughts.



Same thing happened to me and I was humiliated in front of other customers,,, then the same thing happened to my son.
We stopped going to Shoppers Drug Mart about 6-8 weeks ago.
I especially found this upsetting to happen as I'm already hyper focused on my list and meeting a certain $ amount and then getting in and out of the store quickly and safely. All just too stressful during Covid 19.
I am back at my Rexall and ok with their program as their people and service is wonderful.

JMHO  no Points are worth that kind of stress.

PS
I did send an email to PC Points
I'll post if I hear from them.


An example of this is
in this flyer it says toilet paper
$4.99
Limit 4
after limit $5.99
rest of week $5.99
Then the store says No You Can Only Buy 1 or 2 PKG of TP.
https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10061/1396399?selectorHref=/flyers&page=2&itemId=57126447Look at the fine print * All their stuff says we reserve the right to limit quantities and yes they are getting people to think they can atleast get the offer when they then get the customer at the store and tell them No! False advertising and embarrassing. 

Hugs
Mel


----------



## ElCray

bababear_50 said:


> Same thing happened to me and I was humiliated in front of other customers,,, then the same thing happened to my son.
> We stopped going to Shoppers Drug Mart about 6-8 weeks ago.
> I especially found this upsetting to happen as I'm already hyper focused on my list and meeting a certain $ amount and then getting in and out of the store quickly and safely. All just too stressful during Covid 19.
> I am back at my Rexall and ok with their program as their people and service is wonderful.
> 
> JMHO  no Points are worth that kind of stress.
> 
> PS
> I did send an email to PC Points
> I'll post if I hear from them.
> 
> 
> An example of this is
> in this flyer it says toilet paper
> $4.99
> Limit 4
> after limit $5.99
> rest of week $5.99
> Then the store says No You Can Only Buy 1 or 2 PKG of TP.
> https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10061/1396399?selectorHref=/flyers&page=2&itemId=57126447Look at the fine print * All their stuff says we reserve the right to limit quantities and yes they are getting people to think they can atleast get the offer when they then get the customer at the store and tell them No! False advertising and embarrassing.
> 
> Hugs
> Mel


Yes exactly re embarrassing...

In my case it wasn't even an offer where there was a limit in the flyer. It was just a regular sale item buried in the flyer - and was that price for the whole week, not a COVID-affected item, etc. No sign up in the store to flag a limit.

Just mentioned verbally when the employee saw 6 items in my cart. Like what if I hadn't run into him? It felt arbitrary.  Maybe that's how they want it to be... completely at their discretion, and the posted price in the flyer acts as bait for the customer. Feels like there is a better, more transparent way to advertise. Sorry for your experience, Mel.

Maybe it's time to reconsider going back to Rexall...


----------



## bababear_50

ElCray said:


> Yes exactly.
> 
> In my case it wasn't even an offer where there was a limit in the flyer. It was just a regular sale item buried in the flyer - and was that price for the whole week, not a COVID-affected item where there is or has been a shortage, etc. No sign up in the store to flag a limit.
> 
> Just mentioned verbally when the employee saw 6 items in my cart. Like what if I hadn't run into him? It felt arbitrary.  Maybe that's how they want it to be... completely at their discretion, and the posted price in the flyer acts as bait for the customer. Feels like there is a better, more transparent way to advertise. Sorry for your experience, Mel.
> 
> Maybe it's time to reconsider going back to Rexall...



I have to tell you the reason I never reported it right away is it was the pharmacist /owner and a cashier who laughed and shouted at me ,,,I figured if this is the way you treat customers I want nothing to do with you.
Same here no sign up in the store.
I am so sorry you had a bad experience too Hon ,,no one needs this especially trying to navigate shopping during these already stressful times.
At least with Rexall if it says I can buy 4 Purex bottles of laundry soap at $3.99 with a limit of 4 I know I can buy what they say.

Best wishes on your future shops.
Hugs
Mel


----------



## tinkerone

Shoppers is running an online contest.  Link below.

New & So You | Shoppers Drug Mart®


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

The only thing I don't like now about the 20x events is the amount you have to spend varies. It always used to be on $50. I can do that. When they throw me a $75, that is way too hard unless I need to buy make up or skin care, which isn't very often.  And the minute I actually do a $75 offer, then I keep getting those and no $50 offers. Ugh.


----------



## marchingstar

home from a great grocery pickup this week. i never get spend threshold offers for superstore, but this week i had spend 250$, get 25,000 points. plus the flyer is spend 300$ get 30,000. 

we usually get laundry soap, etc. at costco, but i added them all to my cart this week. keeps me from having to go in a store, so i’ll take it as a win. i drove away with 330$ of groceries and almost  65,000 points!


----------



## TammyLynn33

Ha ha I did Walmart grocery pickup at 8 this am. I ordered Teddy Graham’s for the boys and animal cookies for me . And they subbed more teddy Grahams for my animal cookies and my day was ruined before I got out of bed lol 
Our no frills here grocery pickup you have to go in to the store to pick up at the end of the cash lanes prob the most congested part of the store .. I don’t get that .. 
I can’t wait to go back to just feeling safe enough to go grab groceries at any time.


----------



## scrappinginontario

I was preparing to save offers for next week and noticed an update that they've made to the app that I really like.  In the past when I had used an offer it disappeared.  Now they've updated it to be a lighter colour with an 'Earned!' badge in the corner.  I think this will be very helpful as I can easily see which offers I had for the week and if they earned points.


----------



## Frozen2014

*scrappinginontario, *thanks for pointing out.  Never noticed that before but I see thee Earned labels too.


----------



## scrappinginontario

Frozen2014 said:


> *scrappinginontario, *thanks for pointing out.  Never noticed that before but I see thee Earned labels too.


I think it may just have happened overnight as there was an update pushed out last night.


----------



## tinkerone

scrappinginontario said:


> I think it may just have happened overnight as there was an update pushed out last night.


I just noticed the Moderator.  Did that just happen or have I just not been paying attention?  
I'll have to behave a little more either way, lol.


----------



## Silvermist999

I guess the update auto logged me out of the app.  Now I can’t log back in. It says unknown error. I even reset my password just in case. Anyone else?


----------



## scrappinginontario

tinkerone said:


> I just noticed the Moderator.  Did that just happen or have I just not been paying attention?
> I'll have to behave a little more either way, lol.


LOL! A little over a week ago.  They approached me a couple of weeks earlier but I took time to think it over.  I'm only a moderator on the Theme Parks Attractions and Strategies board.

It's all good! I'm here for the PC Optimum chatter too.


----------



## tinkerone

Silvermist999 said:


> I guess the update auto logged me out of the app.  Now I can’t log back in. It says unknown error. I even reset my password just in case. Anyone else?


People on FB are saying they are having a hard time.  There have been some that got in on the second and third try so be patient.

ETA- I just tried and got the error message as well.  It must have to do with the update they just did.


----------



## Silvermist999

tinkerone said:


> People on FB are saying they are having a hard time.  There have been some that got in on the second and third try so be patient.
> 
> ETA- I just tried and got the error message as well.  It must have to do with the update they just did.



 Thanks for checking.  I think I won’t try again till tomorrow, just wanted to save my offers.


----------



## tinkerone

Hard to believe but it's Wednesday again.  Time to save any offers you want for next week.


----------



## juniorbugman

So I did my first shop at Superstore in a couple of months and none of my loaded offers posted so I sent in the missing points email.   I can see that they are loaded and my in store offers posted but not my loaded offers.


----------



## ElCray

I don't follow this thread as closely as the Air Miles one, so this may have been reported... We received a letter in the mail today saying that the PC World Elite Mastercard now has a $15,000 minimum spend. If we do not request and qualify for the World Elite card by March 31, we'll be issued the standard, no fee, PC Financial Mastercard as of April 1.


----------



## scrappinginontario

ElCray said:


> I don't follow this thread as closely as the Air Miles one, so this may have been reported... We received a letter in the mail today saying that the PC World Elite Mastercard now has a $15,000 minimum spend. If we do not request and qualify for the World Elite card by March 31, we'll be issued the standard, no fee, PC Financial Mastercard as of April 1.


Wow!  I wonder if that's because of all the extras that are included in the PC Financial Elite MC?  I haven't been to the mailbox in a couple of days.  This is a good reason to go for a walk!


----------



## Mickey&JoshNut

ElCray said:


> I don't follow this thread as closely as the Air Miles one, so this may have been reported... We received a letter in the mail today saying that the PC World Elite Mastercard now has a $15,000 minimum spend. If we do not request and qualify for the World Elite card by March 31, we'll be issued the standard, no fee, PC Financial Mastercard as of April 1.



Guess I better watch the mail.  I currently have the PC World Elite Mastercard and have heard nothing.


----------



## ElCray

scrappinginontario said:


> Wow!  I wonder if that's because of all the extras that are included in the PC Financial Elite MC?  I haven't been to the mailbox in a couple of days.  This is a good reason to go for a walk!


They say, "Mastercard has added a new minimum annual spend requirement of $15,000 for World Elite credit cards that we have applied to your account." Because we didn't meet that spend, they are downgrading the card.


----------



## scrappinginontario

ElCray said:


> They say, "Mastercard has added a new minimum annual spend requirement of $15,000 for World Elite credit cards that we have applied to your account." Because we didn't meet that spend, they are downgrading the card.


I met that as MC is about the only cc I use and I put absolutely everything I can on it.  Points, points, points!  Will be interesting to see if everyone gets that letter?


----------



## Debbie

ElCray said:


> They say, "Mastercard has added a new minimum annual spend requirement of $15,000 for World Elite credit cards that we have applied to your account." Because we didn't meet that spend, they are downgrading the card.


Yikes! I just checked and we've spent just $9300 on the PCMC. I won't be happy if I can't keep my World Elite.


----------



## ElCray

[QUOTE="Debbie, post: 
Yikes! I just checked and we've spent just $9300 on the PCMC. I won't be happy if I can't keep my World Elite. 
[/QUOTE]
There is a thread on reddit (r/personalfinancecanada) with a discussion that started 6 days ago with lots of confirmations of the downgrade. People calling in, etc. Apparently the minimum $15,000 spend is a new policy by Mastercard for all no-fee World Elite cards. (The Rogers World Elite card has the same minimum spend now too.)


----------



## Mickey&JoshNut

scrappinginontario said:


> I met that as MC is about the only cc I use and I put absolutely everything I can on it.  Points, points, points!  Will be interesting to see if everyone gets that letter?



I too use my MC for everything to get the points...just added up the amount spent in the past 12 months...looks like I will be able to keep my World Elite.


----------



## scrappinginontario

For those who have the PC app, there is an easy way to see how much you charged to your MC in the past year.

If you open the app and select 'Insights' at the bottom, it will tell you how much you spent on each category in the past month.  If you scroll to the very bottom of that screen it will give you the amount you spent from Feb 2020 - Mar 2021.  

If you put everything on your card, you may be shocked by the number you see!!  I know I was the first time I saw it as I had no idea how much I pass through my MC but I pay it weekly so don't pay interest, just earn hundreds of dollars a year in points.  That works!


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Well if it's for the no-fee cards, why not just spend the extra $100 to keep your card?


----------



## mort1331

HMM,,seeing as we put everything on this card, I dont think there is an issue with hitting that mark,,,like in 3 months....ouchhh...gotta look at our spending.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Ran to Shopper's late last night, and picked up the  couple items I needed.  I had a person offer of spend 60 get 20,000 points.  I added an extra bottle of moisturizer ( as I'm almost out) to hit the spend threshold.  Got 21,155 points.  I'll take that.

Brings my total of points collected to just over 150.00 for the year so far   But now I am stocked up on my skin care for a couple of months again.  I probably won't have another shop at Shoppers again until April.


----------



## juniorbugman

I got my missing points but in the thinking about that I forgot to save my offers.   Well I had saved one and the other ones weren't that important but I had been saving them for quite a while.


----------



## scrappinginontario

juniorbugman said:


> I got my missing points but in the thinking about that I forgot to save my offers.   Well I had saved one and the other ones weren't that important but I had been saving them for quite a while.


I'm glad they give us the option now to save the same offers week after week after week.  I often wait for an item to go on sale and then stock up when I have an offer + sale price.  Works well with things I buy in bulk like hair dye, toothpaste and deodorant.


----------



## juniorbugman

scrappinginontario said:


> I'm glad they give us the option now to save the same offers week after week after week. I often wait for an item to go on sale and then stock up when I have an offer + sale price. Works well with things I buy in bulk like hair dye, toothpaste and deodorant.


Yup I do that with Red Rose Tea and cokes.   I used the cokes and pc soda yesterday but then forgot to save my offers for baggies and kitchen prep items.  I am sure they will show up again as the other ones have.


----------



## pigletto

ElCray said:


> I don't follow this thread as closely as the Air Miles one, so this may have been reported... We received a letter in the mail today saying that the PC World Elite Mastercard now has a $15,000 minimum spend. If we do not request and qualify for the World Elite card by March 31, we'll be issued the standard, no fee, PC Financial Mastercard as of April 1.


Whoa. We just got the Westjet World Elite a little while ago. There’s pretty much zero chance of us charging 15,000 to it. We charge most things to other cards with way better rates of return, which right now happens to be a no fee Amazon card.  The World Elites  already charge $119 a year for the primary card and now with the minimum spend.. I’ll just stick with no fee cash back cards. I can’t be bothered.


----------



## mort1331

pigletto said:


> Whoa. We just got the Westjet World Elite a little while ago. There’s pretty much zero chance of us charging 15,000 to it. We charge most things to other cards with way better rates of return, which right now happens to be a no fee Amazon card.  The World Elites  already charge $119 a year for the primary card and now with the minimum spend.. I’ll just stick with no fee cash back cards. I can’t be bothered.


Pc world elite has no annual fee..but now has min spend


----------



## pigletto

mort1331 said:


> Pc world elite has no annual fee..but now has min spend


Ahhh that makes sense, I misunderstood and thought all the WE cards were implementing a minimum spend.


----------



## tinkerone

First time ever, I only received 8 personal offers this week.  Four of them are ones I saved from last week.  It was bound to be my turn to get less offers at some point.
There's always next week.


----------



## peanutgirl

Can you have more than one credit card attached to your optimum account. If my husband and I each have a credit card and want to collect points on one account can we?  Thanks for any help


----------



## juniorbugman

So if anybody lives in Durham region and just loves Beaver Tails they have a mobile location set up in the parking lot of the Real Canadian Superstore at Harwood & Hwy 2 every Friday, Saturday and Sunday in March.  I will be going sometime this month for my regular beaver tail.
Hours of operation:
Friday & Sunday: 12pm - 8pm
Saturday: 12pm - 9pm


----------



## mort1331

peanutgirl said:


> Can you have more than one credit card attached to your optimum account. If my husband and I each have a credit card and want to collect points on one account can we?  Thanks for any help


Yes...my wife and I both have the pcmc and collect to one account. Adds up fast.


----------



## peanutgirl

mort1331 said:


> Yes...my wife and I both have the pcmc and collect to one account. Adds up fast.


Thanks


----------



## tinkerone

And just like that, it's Wednesday once again.  
Save those offers!


----------



## bgula

First time ever I can't save an offer I've saved for weeks now.  Chatted and called, but no one can help on this matter.  There is no limit to the number of times you can save an offer, but I can't save it this week.  Bummer.


----------



## Sue M

pigletto said:


> Whoa. We just got the Westjet World Elite a little while ago. There’s pretty much zero chance of us charging 15,000 to it. We charge most things to other cards with way better rates of return, which right now happens to be a no fee Amazon card.  The World Elites  already charge $119 a year for the primary card and now with the minimum spend.. I’ll just stick with no fee cash back cards. I can’t be bothered.


We have the Alaska World Elite. Free luggage is worth it alone!  Fortunately we had it before the high minimum spend. But if you can use it to pay the property taxes that would take care of the spend?


----------



## KandyM

Hi all,
I'm fairly green when it comes to collecting Pc points but I did manage to cash in a bunch and turn them into a $100 Disney Gift Card before our last trip.  That cleaned out my account but it's starting to grow back up a little.  I don't think I know how to maximize my points though and would love to learn and tricks and tips.  Is there any particular post or page number in this thread that you all would recommend I look at?    Kinda cheating on just reading through the whole 156 pages.


----------



## scrappinginontario

Personally I gain the most points using my PC World Elite MC.  I filter everything I can through that - groceries, take-out, bills, spending, charitable donations.  That is by far the fastest way I earn points.

Many here find the bonus points days at Shoppers to work well also but personally I find Shoppers prices pretty steep and this method doesn't work very well for me due to what I buy.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

KandyM said:


> Hi all,
> I'm fairly green when it comes to collecting Pc points but I did manage to cash in a bunch and turn them into a $100 Disney Gift Card before our last trip. That cleaned out my account but it's starting to grow back up a little. I don't think I know how to maximize my points though and would love to learn and tricks and tips. Is there any particular post or page number in this thread that you all would recommend I look at?  Kinda cheating on just reading through the whole 156 pages.


 to our little group!!!!

I know for me, I get the bulk of my points from shopping at Shopper's - on the weekends when they have their spend x amount get 20X the points.   That being said, I still need to watch the prices of items that I am picking up at shoppers.  At times their prices can be quite a bit more than at Superstore or No Frills.  I keep a running list of items that I am needing, and will purchase those on a weekend special.  I tend to buy most of my toiletries, and for sure my skincare and makeup from Shopper's.  

My goal for this year is 800.00 in points.  We will see how this works out.


----------



## scrappinginontario

Just looked at this week's offers and will say they are well matched to our shopping.  I shop at Superstore approx 1-2 times/week right now and what I'm seeing are all things I've purchased in the past 2 months.

One thing that has been missing last week and again this week are the Saturday and Sunday Shoppers offers.  Normally I would see things like Lays chips for $0.99 or eggs for $1.29 but the past 2 weeks these have been missing.  Has anyone else noticed this or, had these offers?

I was getting into a nice routine of walking to Shoppers on the weekend to take advantage of these incentives but now they're gone.


----------



## hdrolfe

scrappinginontario said:


> Just looked at this week's offers and will say they are well matched to our shopping.  I shop at Superstore approx 1-2 times/week right now and what I'm seeing are all things I've purchased in the past 2 months.
> 
> One thing that has been missing last week and again this week are the Saturday and Sunday Shoppers offers.  Normally I would see things like Lays chips for $0.99 or eggs for $1.29 but the past 2 weeks these have been missing.  Has anyone else noticed this or, had these offers?
> 
> I was getting into a nice routine of walking to Shoppers on the weekend to take advantage of these incentives but now they're gone.



I have an offer for Lay's and Butter at low prices. Eggs here are $3+ a dozen now, regular price, so I think the days of really low prices on those are gone. The price jumped the past couple weeks, one day they were $2.29 a dozen and the next $3.


----------



## scrappinginontario

hdrolfe said:


> I have an offer for Lay's and Butter at low prices. Eggs here are $3+ a dozen now, regular price, so I think the days of really low prices on those are gone. The price jumped the past couple weeks, one day they were $2.29 a dozen and the next $3.


Thanks!  It gives me hope that they'll come back here too!

I'm pretty sure that your price for eggs is more accurate than mine!


----------



## hdrolfe

scrappinginontario said:


> Thanks!  It gives me hope that they'll come back here too!
> 
> I'm pretty sure that your price for eggs is more accurate than mine!



It is an annoying increase though, eggs were so cheap and keep going up, as with everything I suppose. But they were a nice cheap protein source. Oh well...


----------



## tinkerone

scrappinginontario said:


> One thing that has been missing last week and again this week are the Saturday and Sunday Shoppers offers.  Normally I would see things like Lays chips for $0.99 or eggs for $1.29 but the past 2 weeks these have been missing.  Has anyone else noticed this or, had these offers?
> 
> I was getting into a nice routine of walking to Shoppers on the weekend to take advantage of these incentives but now they're gone.


I seldom get those offers and certainly not in the last six months.  This week I received the Lays one and one for bread.  
Looks like they are still out there so maybe next week.  Fingers crossed.


----------



## KandyM

Pumpkin1172 said:


> to our little group!!!!
> 
> I know for me, I get the bulk of my points from shopping at Shopper's - on the weekends when they have their spend x amount get 20X the points.   That being said, I still need to watch the prices of items that I am picking up at shoppers.  At times their prices can be quite a bit more than at Superstore or No Frills.  I keep a running list of items that I am needing, and will purchase those on a weekend special.  I tend to buy most of my toiletries, and for sure my skincare and makeup from Shopper's.
> 
> My goal for this year is 800.00 in points.  We will see how this works out.


 
So those 20X days are the best ones for shoppers and I should wait and shop on those.  Do they have them often?
I noticed that they also sometimes run a redemption bonus, or did I mix that up with some other program?


----------



## Pumpkin1172

KandyM said:


> So those 20X days are the best ones for shoppers and I should wait and shop on those. Do they have them often?
> I noticed that they also sometimes run a redemption bonus, or did I mix that up with some other program?



They usually happen on weekends.  Some weekends the spend threshold is more than other weekends.   They also have bonus redemption weekends once a month as well.  You essentially get to use less points for the same amount you might "spend" on other times you redeem points.  Others here have waited for a redemption weekend to purchase bigger items that they have had their eye on.  It helps with saving money


----------



## Donald - my hero

KandyM said:


> Hi all,
> I'm fairly green when it comes to collecting Pc points but I did manage to cash in a bunch and turn them into a $100 Disney Gift Card before our last trip.  That cleaned out my account but it's starting to grow back up a little.  I don't think I know how to maximize my points though and would love to learn and tricks and tips.  Is there any particular post or page number in this thread that you all would recommend I look at?    Kinda cheating on just reading through the whole 156 pages.





KandyM said:


> So those 20X days are the best ones for shoppers and I should wait and shop on those.  Do they have them often?
> I noticed that they also sometimes run a redemption bonus, or did I mix that up with some other program?


*I'm by no means anything other than a casual collector of PC Optimum points, I'm well versed in everything Airmiles related BUT i can let you know what I've learned from this group and hope it helps you out. We don't shop at many of the stores or get gas at locations that give these points so they're both hard to collect AND use.*

*For me the most points I earn are from my targeted offers, since i don't shop very often they do tend to be almost exclusively items that I DO (other than a ridiculous amount of makeup??!!) so when a sale comes up I load up on those. I have limited diet and blueberries are a main component so when they go on sale I buy a ton of bags of frozen and get points for both frozen fruit AND blueberries. If products are available at both Zehrs & Shoppers I'll buy them at Shoppers since they offer points/dollar spent but the grocery stores don't. You're correct that Shoppers offers 20X offers and IF you are planning on spending over the threshold then that's your best bet. "Redemption" events tend to happen about once a month and while they used to be only on weekends they now run the entire week. This is the BEST time to use your points since they are "worth" more. You need to be super careful with Shoppers and their flyers though, they don't always coincide with the offers, for example, the flyer might change on Saturday but the 20X offer starts on Friday meaning you will get extra points but not necessarily the best price on items. 

There's no real need to read through the entire thread, i would suggest you go weekly starting Wednesdays since that's when previews of flyers are available and people will start talking about the best offers they've seen. That will also give you the reminder to save your offers -- you can "save" offers you don't think you'll use and they'll be available to use starting Thursday. Read the terms on each offer MOST are good at any of the stores but if not it will clearly state that. 

Good luck and if you have any questions go ahead and ask, this is a great community, they even put up with people like me who are not overly active *


----------



## bababear_50

Edited to add:
I found my answer---- I  called and they have around 15-20 people.

I have a weird/different question please,,,,,
but how many people do you think a single Shoppers Pharmacy employs,, average size store?
(I'd like to buy a $5 thank-you coffee Gift Card for each employee as a thank-you.)
20-25?????


Thanks
Hugs
Mel


----------



## kuhltiffany

I'm trying to figure out my rate of return for using my PC Elite Mastercard. (Not great with math). We used to have credit cards that gave us travel rewards that were 2% then downgraded to 1.5%, so I'm trying to see if using the PC Card has greater rewards.  

I recently bought a new fridge and stove and paid with it. Cost $3652.14. When I look on my Optimum App, it shows 43,660 points for that transaction. 

(I also got Air Miles too, bought from Canadian Appliance Source)


----------



## tinkerone

kuhltiffany said:


> I'm trying to figure out my rate of return for using my PC Elite Mastercard. (Not great with math). We used to have credit cards that gave us travel rewards that were 2% then downgraded to 1.5%, so I'm trying to see if using the PC Card has greater rewards.
> 
> I recently bought a new fridge and stove and paid with it. Cost $3652.14. When I look on my Optimum App, it shows 43,660 points for that transaction.
> 
> (I also got Air Miles too, bought from Canadian Appliance Source)


3652.14 x 1.2% = $43.82.   43,660 = $43.66. 
So your getting close to 1.2% I believe.  There may be other factors?

ETA- had you used the BMO MC World Elite you would have received 365 AM's which equates to about $38.42 so your ahead with the PC MC.


----------



## tinkerone

Wednesday, so save any offers you want kept.


----------



## MoreTravels

PC Point Redemption Event at Loblaws this week!

March 18-24

Redeem 70,000 points and get back 7,000 points (10% back in points)
Redeem 150,000 points and get back 22,500 points (15% back in points)
Redeem 250,000 points and get back 50,000 points (20% back in points)

Provigo in Quebec
Loblaws, Zehrs, YIG and Valu-mart in Ontario.

Dominion/Alantatic Superstore in the East-Will update later
Loblaws City Market/YIG in the West-Will update later


----------



## tinkerone

For those who buy Lotto, I had an offer in my PC account for 5000 points for ever $25 spent on OLG GC's.  I just went to Loblaws and purchased $100 and the 20,000 points are in my account.  I have several birthdays coming up so these will do nicely for one of them.


----------



## mort1331

tinkerone said:


> For those who buy Lotto, I had an offer in my PC account for 5000 points for ever $25 spent on OLG GC's.  I just went to Loblaws and purchased $100 and the 20,000 points are in my account.  I have several birthdays coming up so these will do nicely for one of them.


Nice..need to.check.tomorrow..need to buy work lotto sat and thats $200


----------



## tinkerone

Wednesday, save your offers.


----------



## mort1331

tinkerone said:


> Wednesday, save your offers.


Wow your up early for this...lol


----------



## tinkerone

mort1331 said:


> Wow your up early for this...lol


Up at 5 AM to get ready to go to son's house. Watch the grandson (4) until it's time to put him on the bus for school.  I'm usually ready for bed at 6:30 PM on Wednesdays and Thursdays


----------



## Pumpkin1172

I just checked my offers to see if I had received an offer to use for a week day purchase.  I found a 20X the points if I spend 50.00!!!  That is on promo I can do easily.  A new tube of mascara, some lip chap and easter candy!!!  

I had planned to do a shop this weekend, but with working on Saturday ( and after that shift I just wanted to get home...it was exceptionally busy) and I wasn't feeling well yesterday, so I stayed home and didn't want to go anywhere.   

So, I will hit shopper's on my way home from work and pick up what I need!!!  I was upset that I had missed out on the weekend, but was an even better offer


----------



## tinkerone

The weeks are just flying by.......Wednesday, save your offers!


----------



## juniorbugman

Arrgh yesterday I went to the Superstore and I wasn't sure if I was going to buy one of my offers so I didn't save it when I saw this reminder and yup you guessed it I forgot to save my offers when I got back from the store and now my offer for Red Rose Tea is gone.  Hopefully they will give it to me again.


----------



## Debbie

juniorbugman said:


> Arrgh yesterday I went to the Superstore and I wasn't sure if I was going to buy one of my offers so I didn't save it when I saw this reminder and yup you guessed it I forgot to save my offers when I got back from the store and now my offer for Red Rose Tea is gone.  Hopefully they will give it to me again.


In my experience, if you've bought it before, it returns within a week or three. Good luck!


----------



## hdrolfe

I went to Shoppers this morning, it wasn't as quiet as I was hoping it would be, but I got some points, and Claritin... and kleenex  allergy season! They had no easter creme eggs and I'm super sad  I never did get one this year. Oh well... probably for the best. I was able to use my 20x the points and got a decent number of points I think. They actually had a few bare spots, I guess some of the things on sale were out of stock.


----------



## tinkerone

hdrolfe said:


> I went to Shoppers this morning, it wasn't as quiet as I was hoping it would be, but I got some points, and Claritin... and kleenex  allergy season! They had no easter creme eggs and I'm super sad  I never did get one this year. Oh well... probably for the best. I was able to use my 20x the points and got a decent number of points I think. They actually had a few bare spots, I guess some of the things on sale were out of stock.


My spend was for $90 and there was nothing I needed that would add up to that so I passed this week.  Hoping for better next week.  Fingers crossed.


----------



## tinkerone

Did my first Shoppers shop in six weeks or so.  Spent $62.72 before tax and received 30930 in points.  Not a bad morning.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

tinkerone said:


> Did my first Shoppers shop in six weeks or so. Spent $62.72 before tax and received 30930 in points. Not a bad morning.


I would say that's not a bad morning


----------



## scrappinginontario

With the long weekend our days can be a little off.  

It's Wednesday, time to save those offers!!


----------



## hdrolfe

scrappinginontario said:


> With the long weekend our days can be a little off.
> 
> It's Wednesday, time to save those offers!!



I kept thinking it was Thursday, but I have to work Thursday and have Wednesday off, it's all very confusing lol. But I'm glad it's Wednesday!


----------



## tinkerone

Wednesday, save any offers you want kept.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

I noticed that Superstore now has outdoor furniture that you can order in.  I have been thinking about using all my points to buy some new furniture for our deck...but I sure wish I could sit and test drive the furniture first.  After working at Pier 1...i know that some of that furniture can look pretty, but is the most uncomfortable item to sit on.  I might have to go check out their return policy about it if you order it in and then don't like it.  

Lately it seems like the points are burning a hole in my pocket and I should spend them on something other than cashing in for a trip that is sooooooooooo far off right now.


----------



## mort1331

Pumpkin1172 said:


> I noticed that Superstore now has outdoor furniture that you can order in.  I have been thinking about using all my points to buy some new furniture for our deck...but I sure wish I could sit and test drive the furniture first.  After working at Pier 1...i know that some of that furniture can look pretty, but is the most uncomfortable item to sit on.  I might have to go check out their return policy about it if you order it in and then don't like it.
> 
> Lately it seems like the points are burning a hole in my pocket and I should spend them on something other than cashing in for a trip that is sooooooooooo far off right now.


So our experience with SS anything,,outside of food,,,is it of the lower range. The furniture I have seen in the past instore and tried out, I would not waste money on. Might be ok for a season,,but why waste.
Keep saving or use it on the food and lower your bill. Or dream about having upgrades on the trip we will all be having soon...Hang in there.


----------



## tinkerone

The boards have been very quiet over the last few days so I'm happy to post, it's Wednesday, save your offers.  
Have a great day everyone.


----------



## dancin Disney style

tinkerone said:


> The boards have been very quiet over the last few days so I'm happy to post, it's Wednesday, save your offers.
> Have a great day everyone.


Just like my dinner table....very quiet.  No one wants to hear my work stories, DH doesn't have any and the girls don't leave the house.  Leaves basically nothing to talk about.


----------



## scrappinginontario

dancin Disney style said:


> Just like my dinner table....very quiet.  No one wants to hear my work stories, DH doesn't have any and the girls don't leave the house.  Leaves basically nothing to talk about.


You're so right!  Sadly these are strange, strange times we're living in.  I've started looking up 'Would you rather' options online to see if we can find something new to talk about.  It's interesting what I'm learning about the little person I thought I knew so well.


----------



## Silvermist999

dancin Disney style said:


> Just like my dinner table....very quiet.  No one wants to hear my work stories, DH doesn't have any and the girls don't leave the house.  Leaves basically nothing to talk about.



ALL four of us are home together every.single.day.  I get up earliest to make/eat breakfast with the kids before work/virtual school starts. We don’t talk much at all in the morning, lol but we do make an effort to eat lunch and dinner together before they disappear back into their rooms. It‘s usually me asking questions to get the conversation going....it is tough.


----------



## Nahanni

Any "Insiders members" have tips to getting good value from the $120 subscription fee? I just cancelled after a free one month trial subscription because I wasn't able to earn $10 from 10% back on PC products (bacon, chicken strips, cheese, butter, canola oil, strawberries are some of the items we purchased), didn't use online ordering (started an order but abandoned as it was too cumbersome) and don't think we received any extra offers. 
(Related to that what makes you feel like you're at Disney thread, this felt like a DDP analysis.)


----------



## dancin Disney style

Silvermist999 said:


> ALL four of us are home together every.single.day.  I get up earliest to make/eat breakfast with the kids before work/virtual school starts. We don’t talk much at all in the morning, lol but we do make an effort to eat lunch and dinner together before they disappear back into their rooms. It‘s usually me asking questions to get the conversation going....it is tough.


We are all now spending pretty much every minute outside of dinner all in separate rooms.  Everyone is on everyone else’s nerves.  I don’t even have a last nerve anymore.


----------



## hdrolfe

dancin Disney style said:


> We are all now spending pretty much every minute outside of dinner all in separate rooms.  Everyone is on everyone else’s nerves.  I don’t even have a last nerve anymore.



It's just me and kiddo but I get that... we have dinner together every night and he usually comes to watch something with me on TV (and bounces around while watching, heaven forbid he sit still for 10 minutes!). Any way  we'll get through it!!


----------



## scrappinginontario

Nahanni said:


> Any "Insiders members" have tips to getting good value from the $120 subscription fee? I just cancelled after a free one month trial subscription because I wasn't able to earn $10 from 10% back on PC products (bacon, chicken strips, cheese, butter, canola oil, strawberries are some of the items we purchased), didn't use online ordering (started an order but abandoned as it was too cumbersome) and don't think we received any extra offers.
> (Related to that what makes you feel like you're at Disney thread, this felt like a DDP analysis.)


It seems most beneficial for those who purchase PC products, baby items, organic/health foods, Joe clothing and/or use the online ordering.

I have looked into it many times but it's just not worth the cost for our family in spite of purchasing some PC products and Joe clothing.  I'm just not sure it's a program that is cost effective for all.  I know it doesn't work for our family based on what we purchase, services we use.  I have run the numbers many times and it's not a good fit for us.


----------



## marchingstar

scrappinginontario said:


> It seems most beneficial for those who purchase PC products, baby items, organic/health foods, Joe clothing and/or use the online ordering.
> 
> I have looked into it many times but it's just not worth the cost for our family in spite of purchasing some PC products and Joe clothing.  I'm just not sure it's a program that is cost effective for all.  I know it doesn't work for our family based on what we purchase, services we use.  I have run the numbers many times and it's not a good fit for us.



just to update this, there’s no benefit to people buying baby stuff anymore.


----------



## Mickey&JoshNut

Nahanni said:


> Any "Insiders members" have tips to getting good value from the $120 subscription fee? I just cancelled after a free one month trial subscription because I wasn't able to earn $10 from 10% back on PC products (bacon, chicken strips, cheese, butter, canola oil, strawberries are some of the items we purchased), didn't use online ordering (started an order but abandoned as it was too cumbersome) and don't think we received any extra offers.
> (Related to that what makes you feel like you're at Disney thread, this felt like a DDP analysis.)



I know everyone's experience is different, but here is my experience since becoming an "Insider" last November.  I took advantage of the 25,000 PC point promotion when I signed up for my membership ($25), we regularly buy PC products and so far have earned 28,000 pts ($28), I use PC Express so now I don't have to worry about what day I am placing my order as I no longer pay a fee and also get preferred time slot availability (savings $46) and one of my friend's used my referral code, which with the promotion earned me $25,000 pts ($25).  So since November, for my $120 fee, I have already saved/earned $124, and my membership doesn't expire until November.  For us, because we regularly purchase PC products and use PC Express on a regular basis (I love grocery shopping while in my PJs and the fact I can add/subtract from the order until midnight the night before), the membership works for us.


----------



## scrappinginontario

It's been interesting watching my offers over the past few weeks.  We normally receive 14-20 offers, most of which we've purchased before.

2 weeks ago we couldn't leave the house due to Covid so I didn't use any of my offers that week and didn't remember (kinda a lot going on and not high priority) to save any of them.  (Family and friends dropped groceries on our porch for us. ❤)  The next week we were down to only 8 offers.

Last week we could leave the house again and I went grocery shopping.  I used a couple of my offers and made sure to save at least 1 yesterday.

Today we have 14 offers again, all of which we normally purchase.

My experience is, using/saving them seems to make a huge difference in the number of offers we receive the following week.

And as an update, still not receiving any Shoppers weekend specials.  Bummed as I often used those but they just stopped showing up about 6 weeks ago.


----------



## hdrolfe

I don't have a Shoppers weekend special this week, I was hoping for something but I guess I'll have to wait and go another time.


----------



## Nahanni

Mickey&JoshNut said:


> I know everyone's experience is different, but here is my experience since becoming an "Insider" last November.  I took advantage of the 25,000 PC point promotion when I signed up for my membership ($25), we regularly buy PC products and so far have earned 28,000 pts ($28), I use PC Express so now I don't have to worry about what day I am placing my order as I no longer pay a fee and also get preferred time slot availability (savings $46) and one of my friend's used my referral code, which with the promotion earned me $25,000 pts ($25).  So since November, for my $120 fee, I have already saved/earned $124, and my membership doesn't expire until November.  For us, because we regularly purchase PC products and use PC Express on a regular basis (I love grocery shopping while in my PJs and the fact I can add/subtract from the order until midnight the night before), the membership works for us.


Thanks for sharing your experience. I did the trial thinking no fee PC Express would be the benefit to make it worthwhile (and sounds like that holds true for you) and reduce the need to shop in-store. Unfortunately, I found it frustrating to find the products I wanted online and abandoned my cart after a few items so I'm still shopping in-person.


----------



## Nahanni

scrappinginontario said:


> It's been interesting watching my offers over the past few weeks.  We normally receive 14-20 offers, most of which we've purchased before.
> 
> 2 weeks ago we couldn't leave the house due to Covid so I didn't use any of my offers that week and didn't remember (kinda a lot going on and not high priority) to save any of them.  (Family and friends dropped groceries on our porch for us. ❤)  The next week we were down to only 8 offers.
> 
> Last week we could leave the house again and I went grocery shopping.  I used a couple of my offers and made sure to save at least 1 yesterday.
> 
> Today we have 14 offers again, all of which we normally purchase.
> 
> My experience is, using/saving them seems to make a huge difference in the number of offers we receive the following week.
> 
> And as an update, still not receiving any Shoppers weekend specials.  Bummed as I often used those but they just stopped showing up about 6 weeks ago.


I've noticed that too. Forgot to save offers last night and only have 7 today (6 are for items we have purchased before).


----------



## dancin Disney style

Nothing has changed with my offers for months. Week after week I only have 7-8.  Most of them stuff I either never buy or buy only 2-3 times a year.  We eat a diabetic diet so it is predominately meat and veg.  Second to that is fruit.  I used to get several offers for veg and about every second week there would 1-2 for meat. Currently I have 1 offer for peppers and the rest are for crackers, pre made guacamole (gross...I would never), make up and similar things.     I’m beyond sick and tired of this crap.  Last week the only points I got were from an instore offer on the yogurt that I take to work.  So I earned 1000 whole points and had to buy 2 of them to even get that.  Now I’ve got yogurt taking up space in my fridge for the next 2 weeks.  

Oh ya...last week I also had an offer for some dishwasher tabs, which I might have gotten, but they are new and don’t exist in the store yet.  I normally buy those at Costco but at the moment I can’t spare the time to go.  It was one of the offers you can’t save which really sucks because it was 1000/$3.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

dancin Disney style said:


> othing has changed with my offers for months. Week after week I only have 7-8. Most of them stuff I either never buy or buy only 2-3 times a year. We eat a diabetic diet so it is predominately meat and veg. Second to that is fruit. I used to get several offers for veg and about every second week there would 1-2 for meat. Currently I have 1 offer for peppers and the rest are for crackers, pre made guacamole (gross...I would never), make up and similar things. I’m beyond sick and tired of this crap. Last week the only points I got were from an instore offer on the yogurt that I take to work. So I earned 1000 whole points and had to buy 2 of them to even get that. Now I’ve got yogurt taking up space in my fridge for the next 2 weeks.
> 
> Oh ya...last week I also had an offer for some dishwasher tabs, which I might have gotten, but they are new and don’t exist in the store yet. I normally buy those at Costco but at the moment I can’t spare the time to go. It was one of the offers you can’t save which really sucks because it was 1000/$3.



Our offers have not been great either for weeks.  We buy the same things every week.  Mostly fruits/veggies and extras.  I don't buy meat at Superstore as we are super lucky have a little butcher shop that sells meat from local growers.  But my offers sound like yours.  

I have just been keeping my list going to shopper's...and when I have enough, I go on a bonus weekend or if they have an item I want with extra points attached to it.  

It is a slow collecting year for me.  I'll just keep plugging away at it.  I have plans for the conversion to money.  I had seriously thought about a new patio set...but decided to repaint what we have now and keep it for another year...or wait for an en of season sale     It's discouraging, when our lives are pretty boring without much new on the horizon for many of us.


----------



## scrappinginontario

dancin Disney style said:


> Nothing has changed with my offers for months. Week after week I only have 7-8.  Most of them stuff I either never buy or buy only 2-3 times a year.  We eat a diabetic diet so it is predominately meat and veg.  Second to that is fruit.  I used to get several offers for veg and about every second week there would 1-2 for meat. Currently I have 1 offer for peppers and the rest are for crackers, pre made guacamole (gross...I would never), make up and similar things.     I’m beyond sick and tired of this crap.  Last week the only points I got were from an instore offer on the yogurt that I take to work.  So I earned 1000 whole points and had to buy 2 of them to even get that.  Now I’ve got yogurt taking up space in my fridge for the next 2 weeks.
> 
> Oh ya...last week I also had an offer for some dishwasher tabs, which I might have gotten, but they are new and don’t exist in the store yet.  I normally buy those at Costco but at the moment I can’t spare the time to go.  It was one of the offers you can’t save which really sucks because it was 1000/$3.





Pumpkin1172 said:


> Our offers have not been great either for weeks.  We buy the same things every week.  Mostly fruits/veggies and extras.  I don't buy meat at Superstore as we are super lucky have a little butcher shop that sells meat from local growers.  But my offers sound like yours.
> 
> I have just been keeping my list going to shopper's...and when I have enough, I go on a bonus weekend or if they have an item I want with extra points attached to it.
> 
> It is a slow collecting year for me.  I'll just keep plugging away at it.  I have plans for the conversion to money.  I had seriously thought about a new patio set...but decided to repaint what we have now and keep it for another year...or wait for an en of season sale     It's discouraging, when our lives are pretty boring without much new on the horizon for many of us.


Sorry you've both had rough offers.  That's disappointing for sure!


----------



## hdrolfe

I got a 20X on $50 spend that showed up this morning. Wasn't there yesterday when I checked. The rest of my offers are fine, but I don't shop there a lot so expect that.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

scrappinginontario said:


> Sorry you've both had rough offers. That's disappointing for sure!


I use what I can at Superstore.  I can't change it...so I use the offers coming to me.  I get the bulk of my points from shoppers mostly.  

I think of Dory singing " Just keep collecting, just keep collecting, just keep collecting, collecting collecting "


----------



## Spotthecat

When was the last time anyone saw a milk offer? I miss those...


----------



## scrappinginontario

Spotthecat said:


> When was the last time anyone saw a milk offer? I miss those...


 I miss those too!  I haven't had one in months.  Thought maybe it was just me as I no longer go there to buy milk since I don't receive an offer.


----------



## tinkerone

Wednesday.  If you have any offers to save now, would be the time.


----------



## TammyLynn33

Where are my experts at ? Lol

I went to shoppers this am and did the $50 spend and my points showed on my receipt but a couple of hours later aren’t on my app? 
do I worry ? 
thanks


----------



## tinkerone

TammyLynn33 said:


> Where are my experts at ? Lol
> 
> I went to shoppers this am and did the $50 spend and my points showed on my receipt but a couple of hours later aren’t on my app?
> do I worry ?
> thanks


Interesting, never had this happen.  It's usually so quick.  When you go into your account and click on your shoppers drug mart transactions does your receipt show up there?  If so, and you hit the expand icon does it show points there?  

I had an issue Friday.  I had a personal offer to buy $50 in Uber gift cards, get 7500 points.  Since we do Uber eats on Saturdays I purchased $150 but no points showed.  Loblaws told me I had to contact PC points so I did.  I had my points posted in 24 hours but I hate chasing points.


----------



## Debbie

It's Wednesday! Time to rollover and save those offers.


----------



## Silvermist999

tinkerone said:


> Interesting, never had this happen.  It's usually so quick.  When you go into your account and click on your shoppers drug mart transactions does your receipt show up there?  If so, and you hit the expand icon does it show points there?
> 
> I had an issue Friday.  I had a personal offer to buy $50 in Uber gift cards, get 7500 points.  Since we do Uber eats on Saturdays I purchased $150 but no points showed.  Loblaws told me I had to contact PC points so I did.  I had my points posted in 24 hours but I hate chasing points.



I had that same personal offer too which included Pizza Pizza and Gap Inc. I could have easily racked up points. But my store wouldn’t let me buy the gift cards, they have the gift card displays marked off as non-essential.  So ridiculous.


----------



## Iralyn

Silvermist999 said:


> I had that same personal offer too which included Pizza Pizza and Gap Inc. I could have easily racked up points. But my store wouldn’t let me buy the gift cards, they have the gift card displays marked off as non-essential.  So ridiculous.



This is too late for you this time but Shoppers Drug Mart will let you buy anything in the store (at least around here), including gift cards.  Walmart had wrap over their gift cards.


----------



## elaine amj

I am still fairly new to optimizing PC Optimum points. I just got an offer to spend $60 at Shoppers tomorrow to earn 20,000 points. Is that a good offer? Or should I wait?

I usually have trouble hitting $50-60 at Shoppers but think I can manage it in the next 1-2 months as I need a few higher priced things.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

I am pleasantly surprised to see that our No Frills now has express order pick up!!!  I knew that other stores in the bigger centers have that option, but I never thought out little store would ever get it.  I prefer to buy my fresh produce there than at Superstore!!!  AND it's super close to my house to boot.  No running across the city to go to Superstore.  

I might have to try and  place a small order to see how well it goes!  

Hoping to do a shop this weekend at Shoppers.  I have a few items on our list again.  All those points add up


----------



## scrappinginontario

elaine amj said:


> I am still fairly new to optimizing PC Optimum points. I just got an offer to spend $60 at Shoppers tomorrow to earn 20,000 points. Is that a good offer? Or should I wait?
> 
> I usually have trouble hitting $50-60 at Shoppers but think I can manage it in the next 1-2 months as I need a few higher priced things.


If you spend $60 you are getting $20 worth of points but every item you're buying you're paying full price for.

Personally I don't like the Shoppers offers that fall on a Friday because Fridays are between flyers at Shoppers (one ends Thurs, next one doesn't start until Saturday) so for me, spending $60 at Shoppers paying full price for every item greatly reduces the value as Shoppers for me is more expensive than other stores i can go to.


----------



## Debbie

Pumpkin1172 said:


> I am pleasantly surprised to see that our No Frills now has express order pick up!!!  I knew that other stores in the bigger centers have that option, but I never thought out little store would ever get it.  I prefer to buy my fresh produce there than at Superstore!!!  AND it's super close to my house to boot.  No running across the city to go to Superstore.
> 
> I might have to try and  place a small order to see how well it goes!
> 
> Hoping to do a shop this weekend at Shoppers.  I have a few items on our list again.  All those points add up


Good luck! I have done pick ups from a couple of No Frills. My favourite is the smallest of the bunch. They ALWAYS call me prior to pickup to go over my order. This allows me to confirm/reject substitutions and even add at the last minute. The pickers are great at reading my notes, too-yellow, not green, bananas, peppers without 'wrinkles' etc. This week, I couldn't find what I was looking for and added that to the substitutions box, and got exactly what I wanted.  It's  little further for me to travel, but well worth it.


----------



## Silvermist999

Iralyn said:


> This is too late for you this time but Shoppers Drug Mart will let you buy anything in the store (at least around here), including gift cards.  Walmart had wrap over their gift cards.



I didn’t even think to use the offer at Shoppers, only at RCSS. Will keep this in mind next time! Thx!


----------



## elaine amj

scrappinginontario said:


> If you spend $60 you are getting $20 worth of points but every item you're buying you're paying full price for.
> 
> Personally I don't like the Shoppers offers that fall on a Friday because Fridays are between flyers at Shoppers (one ends Thurs, next one doesn't start until Saturday) so for me, spending $60 at Shoppers paying full price for every item greatly reduces the value as Shoppers for me is more expensive than other stores i can go to.



Thanks! That was helpful


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

scrappinginontario said:


> Personally I don't like the Shoppers offers that fall on a Friday because Fridays are between flyers at Shoppers (one ends Thurs, next one doesn't start until Saturday) so for me, spending $60 at Shoppers paying full price for every item greatly reduces the value as Shoppers for me is more expensive than other stores i can go to.



That is why I only shop at SDM on Saturday/Sundays with the new flyers. I spent $60 today and earned over 21,000 points.  I gotta get back into the game!


----------



## juniorbugman

Okay it is Wednesday-  time to save those offers.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

I cashed out $50 in points last weekend, still have another $80 in my account and hopefully I will earn another $20 this weekend.  With Disney doing a Halloween thing and most likely a Christmas thing, and Cirque rumours swirling, I need to get back to business!


----------



## mort1331

So not sure who else got it,,,but checking my points tonight and my offers before I saved, It was showing me my offers for next week. They all said coming soon. Lets me plan a little bit.


----------



## scrappinginontario

mort1331 said:


> So not sure who else got it,,,but checking my points tonight and my offers before I saved, It was showing me my offers for next week. They all said coming soon. Lets me plan a little bit.


I noticed the same thing on ast week when I checked mate Wed evening.  You’re right @mort1331 that it’s great for planning.  It also helped me know which offers to save.


----------



## mort1331

its wed,,,dont forget


----------



## Spotthecat

It's Friday, I forgot, nuts.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Going hunting over my lunch break for some flowers.  I'm going to use some of my points and buy a few flowers for a couple of pots for summer in the back yard.  I am needing just a couple of pots of flowers to enjoy in my backyard this summer.


----------



## Nahanni

mort1331 said:


> So not sure who else got it,,,but checking my points tonight and my offers before I saved, It was showing me my offers for next week. They all said coming soon. Lets me plan a little bit.





scrappinginontario said:


> I noticed the same thing on ast week when I checked mate Wed evening.  You’re right @mort1331 that it’s great for planning.  It also helped me know which offers to save.


I intended to do it this week as I had more than 4 offers I wanted to carry over (hoping to see if one would show in this weeks batch). Of course, I forgot to get back to the app to save


----------



## ElCray

Weird thing happened today.

I had a "spend $75, get 20x offer" in my digital offers.

Got all the things on my list and ended up at $76.64 before tax. Went to pay. Got caught up in the conversation and forgot to check I was over $75 pre-tax.

Checked in the car and my total was $74.64 before tax. One item was $2 cheaper than posted on the shelf. But I got the 20x on the receipt! Then I looked in the app and the points showed up there too!

Strangely, my 20x offer is still showing as valid in the app too.

Isn't that weird? Has that happened to anyone else? I feel so lucky it turned out the way it did. My skills are a bit dull after all this time.


----------



## marchingstar

ElCray said:


> Weird thing happened today.
> 
> I had a "spend $75, get 20x offer" in my digital offers.
> 
> Got all the things on my list and ended up at $76.64 before tax. Went to pay. Got caught up in the conversation and forgot to check I was over $75 pre-tax.
> 
> Checked in the car and my total was $74.64 before tax. One item was $2 cheaper than posted on the shelf. But I got the 20x on the receipt! Then I looked in the app and the points showed up there too!
> 
> Strangely, my 20x offer is still showing as valid in the app too.
> 
> Isn't that weird? Has that happened to anyone else? I feel so lucky it turned out the way it did. My skills are a bit dull after all this time.



was there a flyer offer? like a spend 50$/earn 20x the points?


----------



## ElCray

marchingstar said:


> was there a flyer offer? like a spend 50$/earn 20x the points?


I went back and looked, and no! It just references the digital offer! And the line by my points was something like, "Digital Offer 20x".


----------



## marchingstar

ElCray said:


> I went back and looked, and no! It just references the digital offer! And the line by my points was something like, "Digital Offer 20x".



hmm maybe you just got super lucky! time to buy a lotto ticket


----------



## tinkerone

Wednesday, time to save any offers you want for next week.


----------



## TammyLynn33

I had a 4500 points for $30 Netflix gift card. I bought $120 and paid until the end of the year netting 18,000 .. not like Netflix ever goes on sale so I’m happy with this one


----------



## hdrolfe

TammyLynn33 said:


> I had a 4500 points for $30 Netflix gift card. I bought $120 and paid until the end of the year netting 18,000 .. not like Netflix ever goes on sale so I’m happy with this one



Is that a personal offer? because it sounds like something I'd be interested in doing


----------



## TammyLynn33

hdrolfe said:


> Is that a personal offer? because it sounds like something I'd be interested in doing



it was on my app all it says is “ loblaws exclusive “ ? How do I tell if it’s a personal offer ? Sorry still learning PC


----------



## mort1331

hdrolfe said:


> Is that a personal offer? because it sounds like something I'd be interested in doing


Not personal,,i have too, but expires wed


----------



## tinkerone

And just like that, it's Wednesday again!  Save your offers.


----------



## Silvermist999

hdrolfe said:


> Is that a personal offer? because it sounds like something I'd be interested in doing



Definitely not personal. I got the Netflix offer too. Mine says “Real Canadian Superstore exclusive”. But I think that’s only because I shop there the most.


----------



## hdrolfe

Silvermist999 said:


> Definitely not personal. I got the Netflix offer too. Mine says “Real Canadian Superstore exclusive”. But I think that’s only because I shop there the most.



I'm sad I didn't see it anywhere. Oh well... I do want to pay off some Netflix soon since it looks like they will be adding GST/HST starting in July. Not sure how that would impact if you used a gift card.


----------



## hdrolfe

I loaded my offers and my weekend one is spend $100 get 20,000 which I don't think is a very good deal so won't be doing that.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Cashed out $80 in points at Superstore today and earned another 20,000 at SDM.

I have $370 in my WDW fund right now, which will be for Christmas / After hours tickets. I think I still need another $330 to be safe based on the cost of the Halloween after hours pricing.  Or I will use it for Cirque tickets, which should be around the price point and then use the Air Miles Personal Shopper for the Christmas event tickets.


----------



## FigmentSpark

I just redeemed 40000 points at Shoppers for $50.  Was that good?  It's my first time redeeming.


----------



## scrappinginontario

FigmentSpark said:


> I just redeemed 40000 points at Shoppers for $50.  Was that good?  It's my first time redeeming.


It means you used $40 worth of points for $50 worth of merchandise.


----------



## AngelDisney

FigmentSpark said:


> I just redeemed 40000 points at Shoppers for $50.  Was that good?  It's my first time redeeming.


I thought it’s redemption weekend! You can redeem $65 with 50000 points. I just did that online. Maybe you can redeem at a lower level. It seems to be a good deal. I thought 50000 points were the minimum.


----------



## FigmentSpark

scrappinginontario said:


> It means you used $40 worth of points for $50 worth of merchandise.


yes


----------



## FigmentSpark

AngelDisney said:


> I thought it’s redemption weekend! You can redeem $65 with 50000 points. I just did that online. Maybe you can redeem at a lower level. It seems to be a good deal. I thought 50000 points were the minimum.


That's what I was suspecting.  So I didn't get a good deal, then.


----------



## marchingstar

FigmentSpark said:


> That's what I was suspecting.  So I didn't get a good deal, then.



historically, the best possible deal comes once per year as part of the black friday deals.

for these redemption weekends, which come around about once every month-6 weeks, the best possible deal is redeeming 200,000 points for 300$ off. but…that depends on you needing 300$ worth of stuff! 

the standard rate is 10,000 points for 10$ off, so personally, i would say anything more than that is a good deal. you basically got 120% value for your points. to me, that’s a win.


----------



## FigmentSpark

marchingstar said:


> historically, the best possible deal comes once per year as part of the black friday deals.
> 
> for these redemption weekends, which come around about once every month-6 weeks, the best possible deal is redeeming 200,000 points for 300$ off. but…that depends on you needing 300$ worth of stuff!
> 
> the standard rate is 10,000 points for 10$ off, so personally, i would say anything more than that is a good deal. you basically got 120% value for your points. to me, that’s a win.


Oh, okay, thanks.


----------



## mort1331

So I missed it today,,,hoping I can get tomorrow. SDM had wings on for 10.99, digital 6000pc points for each one, which is good, but then also for me for monday is 25000 for $75 spend. So if they have them in stock, purchase 7 boxes for $77+hst, get back 67000points. They were all out today, lots of people taking advantage of it. Need to see if they get stock back in monday.


----------



## tinkerone

mort1331 said:


> So I missed it today,,,hoping I can get tomorrow. SDM had wings on for 10.99, digital 6000pc points for each one, which is good, but then also for me for monday is 25000 for $75 spend. So if they have them in stock, purchase 7 boxes for $77+hst, get back 67000points. They were all out today, lots of people taking advantage of it. Need to see if they get stock back in monday.


That would be an amazing take.  Good luck, hope they are in stock!


----------



## scrappinginontario

FigmentSpark said:


> That's what I was suspecting.  So I didn't get a good deal, then.


Personally I think every time I use my points it's a good deal!  I didn't pay anything for the points in the first place so I'd see it as a $50 win and be happy if it were me.


----------



## jtdl

Ok, I’ve been off the boards for a couple years and back again since we are planning another trip.  First time I have heard about using Optimum points for a WDW trip?  What’s the deal?


----------



## damo

jtdl said:


> Ok, I’ve been off the boards for a couple years and back again since we are planning another trip.  First time I have heard about using Optimum points for a WDW trip?  What’s the deal?



When you cash out using points on your groceries (or other) you also buy a Disney gift card for that amount (using cash).  Basically, you are then getting your gift cards for nothing.


----------



## scrappinginontario

jtdl said:


> Ok, I’ve been off the boards for a couple years and back again since we are planning another trip.  First time I have heard about using Optimum points for a WDW trip?  What’s the deal?





damo said:


> When you cash out using points on your groceries (or other) you also buy a Disney gift card for that amount (using cash).  Basically, you are then getting your gift cards for nothing.


Whenever my groceries are worth $50 or more, I toss in a $50 Disney GC and use $50 worth of points. 

The gift cards can be used to pay off your trip or taken with you and used at Disney.  Just be prepared for the dollar difference as the GCs purchased here are in CDN $.


----------



## tinkerone

Wednesday, save your offers.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Well, it's Thursday and I forgot again!


----------



## marchingstar

i have a nice long list of things i need from shoppers, since this week is bonus redemption week. 

except, the offer ended yesterday! ugh. 

at least i realized before i went to the store. i can salvage the situation and go tomorrow for a 20x the points offer.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

marchingstar said:


> i have a nice long list of things i need from shoppers, since this week is bonus redemption week.
> 
> except, the offer ended yesterday! ugh.



Been there, done that.  I was meaning to go in as well, but didn't get in.  
I have a couple things to pick up, so I'll get those again since I got a 20X the points on a 50.00 offer.


----------



## marchingstar

Pumpkin1172 said:


> Been there, done that.  I was meaning to go in as well, but didn't get in.
> I have a couple things to pick up, so I'll get those again since I got a 20X the points on a 50.00 offer.



yup, it happens to us all! the good thing with PC points is there’s always another offer around the corner


----------



## juniorbugman

marchingstar said:


> yup, it happens to us all! the good thing with PC points is there’s always another offer around the corner


I forgot to save mine a couple of weeks ago and I am waiting and waiting for them to give it to me again but so far they haven't.  Don't they know that I want to earn points for my Red Rose Tea?


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Woohoo! I got my fav offer!

For every $8 spent on hot or chilled ready-to-go meals get 1600 points

I usually get the $15 9-piece fried chicken and large taters and buy an extra piece of chicken to hit $16 (3200 pts)

I'm a loser LOL


----------



## Silvermist999

juniorbugman said:


> I forgot to save mine a couple of weeks ago and I am waiting and waiting for them to give it to me again but so far they haven't.  Don't they know that I want to earn points for my Red Rose Tea?


Have you tried buying it again over a few weeks , that might help trigger the points offer again.  That worked for me when I forgot to save my Tassimo offer. Now that’s the first offer I save, lol.


----------



## flower_petals

7500 points on Uber eats and Netflex cards at Shoppers this week.  I have allergies - a 30pk of Aerius is on for 24.99 plus 2000 points and grab the coupon on the Aerius webpage for $3.


----------



## damo

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> Woohoo! I got my fav offer!
> 
> For every $8 spent on hot or chilled ready-to-go meals get 1600 points
> 
> I usually get the $15 9-piece fried chicken and large taters and buy an extra piece of chicken to hit $16 (3200 pts)
> 
> I'm a loser LOL



Their scalloped potatoes are really good.


----------



## marchingstar

this week at superstore (at least superstore in the west!), there’s a great offer: 25,000 points for every 100$ spent on home, electronics, health, pharmacy, cosmetics, baby, clothing, and gardening products. 

it’s not quite as good as the 20x the points events at shoppers, but it’s a decent return! especially for anyone still picking up gardening gear


----------



## tinkerone

It's Wednesday, save any offers you want for next week!


----------



## bababear_50

In the News

*Loblaw expands PC Optimum at Esso stations, points redeemable on gas, car washes*



https://www.msn.com/en-ca/news/cana...on-gas-car-washes/ar-AAL912o?ocid=hplocalnews
Hugs
Mel


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

This isn't points related, but I just wanted to note that the new PC Yuzu Cheesecake that has been plastered all over advertising lives up to its hype...It's delish!


----------



## flower_petals

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> This isn't points related, but I just wanted to note that the new PC Yuzu Cheesecake that has been plastered all over advertising lives up to its hype...It's delish!
> 
> View attachment 583635


We've tried the chicken bites with the Yuzu sauce and both kids loved it.  It's a really great sauce.


----------



## ottawamom

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> This isn't points related, but I just wanted to note that the new PC Yuzu Cheesecake that has been plastered all over advertising lives up to its hype...It's delish!
> 
> View attachment 583635


I really want to try that cheesecake. Looking for an excuse to go and get one. Cheesecake is one of my gateway foods to new lifestyle (diet) destruction.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

When I bought it they had an offer of 3500 pts and cake was $6.99 so a pretty good deal.


----------



## tinkerone

That time of the week again, *save your offers*!  Do it now so you don't forget.


----------



## peanutgirl

I have the pc MasterCard attached to my optimum but my husband just got his own MasterCard. I cannot figure out how to attach his card to my optimum number. Any help would be appreciated. Thanks


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

I did it on Monday so I wouldn't forget LOL


----------



## Debbie

peanutgirl said:


> I have the pc MasterCard attached to my optimum but my husband just got his own MasterCard. I cannot figure out how to attach his card to my optimum number. Any help would be appreciated. Thanks


It took me ages to figure it out.  Sign into the pcoptimum page or app. At the top right (page) or bottom right (app) there is a choice for your account. From there, there is a drop down menu to add cards. It's how you can lock your cards as well.  HTH


----------



## ottawamom

Here is is @Debbie, it was just on page 2


----------



## scrappinginontario

Wednesday (even though it feels like a Friday).  Time to save those offers!


----------



## Debbie

ottawamom said:


> Here is is @Debbie, it was just on page 2


Thanks! I looked (but apparently OVERlooked  ) It doesn't feel like Wednesday, does it?


----------



## mrs.explorer1977

We managed to get almost 50k in points this weekend between our Superstore order and the 20x offer at Shoppers. We’ve almost got another $80 to put towards our cruise now!


----------



## Pumpkin1172

mrs.explorer1977 said:


> We managed to get almost 50k in points this weekend between our Superstore order and the 20x offer at Shoppers. We’ve almost got another $80 to put towards our cruise now!


I love when it works like that!!!!  That is a great points haul!!!!!!


----------



## mort1331

its Wed,,,,,you all know what to do.

I thought it was thurs and while having coffee realized, its only wed. so grab your cup of choice and save your offers.


----------



## Debbie

Done! Thank you for the reminder!


----------



## Spotthecat

I always agonize...do groceries today, or save the offers and do them tomorrow?


----------



## Debbie

Spotthecat said:


> I always agonize...do groceries today, or save the offers and do them tomorrow?


I get that! Today, I looked at mine before I popped into the store to pick up my _FlashFood _order. I did a 5 minute shop to pick up a couple of DD requests but saved the offers for next week. I'll likely do a bigger _PC Express_ shop next week, so they will come in handy then.


----------



## bababear_50

Some half decent deals at Loblaws starting tomorrow
I plan to stock up on Scotties Tissues and Cashmere TP.
Kraft Peanut Butter or Peanut Butter Hazelnut spread $3.99 each.

https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10000/1416222
Hugs
Mel


----------



## Pumpkin1172

I have some decent offers that actually match what I am needing in the house this week!!!  I should be able to have a good points haul this weekend.  

It looks like Shopper's is spend 50.00 get 20X the points (at least that is what is on my app)  and I have a small list of things to get there again. 

It will be a good points weekend for our household.


----------



## bababear_50

Well I tried 
Third time promoted offer from Loblaws member pricing not available at the store.
Waste of time and gas to do this anymore.
Oh well 

Hugs
Mel


----------



## FLVacationGirl

mrs.explorer1977 said:


> We managed to get almost 50k in points this weekend between our Superstore order and the 20x offer at Shoppers. We’ve almost got another $80 to put towards our cruise now!



I just decided to start ramping up my PC points to help out with cruise costs too. Have $230 worth at the moment. Was thinking of cashing out points for groceries and then putting grocery money towards cruise costs. Is that the same way you are making the points work or is there a better way? (The cruise was gifted but there will be airfare for 4, tips, excursions, etc that would be nice to offset.)


----------



## marchingstar

FLVacationGirl said:


> I just decided to start ramping up my PC points to help out with cruise costs too. Have $230 worth at the moment. Was thinking of cashing out points for groceries and then putting grocery money towards cruise costs. Is that the same way you are making the points work or is there a better way? (The cruise was gifted but there will be airfare for 4, tips, excursions, etc that would be nice to offset.)



this is the way that lots of us use our points  redeem them, then transfer the equivalent $$ to a dedicated bank account, take the amount out in cash, or put it on a travel related gift card, like disney gift cards. 

there are some times of the year when 230,000 points could be worth more than 230$. 

at shoppers drug mart: roughly every 4-6 weeks, there are bonus redemption days. on these days, you could redeem 200,000 points for 300$ off. for me, 300$ is a lot to spend at the drug store, so i have to go in with a clear plan and a list of things to restock (vitamins, razors, family planning, diapers, extra bottles of shampoo, etc…). 

at superstore: much more rarely, but occasionally, the flyer will have a bonus like earn 20% back in points when you redeem a certain amount. again, you usually have to spend a fair number of points, but the value works out to better than the standard ones. 

finally, sometimes in the app, you might see some targeted rewards where you can earn back a portion of the points you redeem at a specific store. 

those are the ways i maximize my points. sometimes i just feel like redeeming a bit at the grocery store at the standard 10,000=10$ off rate, and i think that’s still a good system. it’s money i would spend anyways, so i think of it as a free bonus. but i try to keep a few points in my account so if a bonus event pops up, i’m ready.


----------



## hdrolfe

I am hoping to get kiddo a chromebook for September when school starts up and use points to get it. With a bonus redemption if I can. But I don't know if I'll be able to find one in person or if I can order it or what... I just want to save some money on it


----------



## mort1331

hdrolfe said:


> I am hoping to get kiddo a chromebook for September when school starts up and use points to get it. With a bonus redemption if I can. But I don't know if I'll be able to find one in person or if I can order it or what... I just want to save some money on it


wait till they have the bonus redemption, 200 gets you 300 and then do it online.


----------



## Debbie

aaaannd it's Wednesday....time to roll over those offers!


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

I just remembered it's Wednesday and saved my offers. Talk about cutting it close!


----------



## Pumpkin1172

I don't know if this is a personal offer or a general offer 
But this is a Superstore offer.  

Spend 150.00 get 15,000 points.  

We typically try to only spend 75/weekly at Superstore.  So it won't work for me...but for those who spend more...this is a good weekend for you at Superstore if you have a bigger shop to complete.


----------



## hdrolfe

I see it's a bonus redemption this weekend. I have 175K points and was hoping to get the last 25,000 this weekend so I could redeem for a chromebook at the next bonus redemption. Might have to shop twice I guess? I think my spend $60 get 20K points plus maybe another bonus offer from my list will get me there. Or I wait until the next one, there should be another one in August I think? I hope...

Oh, I see spend $60 on Netflix GC and get 6000 points, which would work. Along with spending $60 on other stuff, I know I won't get the points for the bonus on buying a giftcard. Then I can get $300 off the chromebook they have in the flyer so it would be $99.99 plus tax. Much better. Nice.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

hdrolfe said:


> I see it's a bonus redemption this weekend. I have 175K points and was hoping to get the last 25,000 this weekend so I could redeem for a chromebook at the next bonus redemption. Might have to shop twice I guess? I think my spend $60 get 20K points plus maybe another bonus offer from my list will get me there. Or I wait until the next one, there should be another one in August I think? I hope...


That was exactly how we bought our son's chrome book last year.  As well as a switch a few years ago.  It definitely helps to offset the cost.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Cashed in more points today. Vacation Fund is up to $1,851!  Now that I have officially decided to NOT buy WDW Xmas after hours tickets (for a couple of reasons), that money will go to a Spring vacation (hopefully a cruise).


----------



## TammyLynn33

I haven’t been racking up a ton of pc points lately bc my offers are boring and a lot of crap food.. 
I managed to get the 20k for $60 yesterday when I stocked up on cold meds for the family .. who knew no name vics vapour rub is $10.99? And children’s cold Advil and adult Tylenol cold and sinus ,, didn’t take long


----------



## hdrolfe

I didn't get to shoppers on the weekend but I went today and had a 20X the points, so got the 200K which got me $300 off on the chromebook, so it was only $151 with taxes out of pocket. Not bad! Hopefully shipping isn't too long. Everything I bought for the points we needed, well except maybe the extra bag of chips  Now to build them back up I guess. In time for Christmas shopping.


----------



## Nahanni

hdrolfe said:


> I didn't get to shoppers on the weekend but I went today and had a 20X the points, so got the 200K which got me $300 off on the chromebook, so it was only $151 with taxes out of pocket. Not bad! Hopefully shipping isn't too long. Everything I bought for the points we needed, well except maybe the extra bag of chips  Now to build them back up I guess. In time for Christmas shopping.


Nice way to get a new device!  Are you waiting on shipping because you purchased online (I thought it had to be from a store and my locations rarely have stock)?  If so, how do to pay with points (I only see credit options when I put items in my bag)?


----------



## hdrolfe

Nahanni said:


> Nice way to get a new device!  Are you waiting on shipping because you purchased online (I thought it had to be from a store and my locations rarely have stock)?  If so, how do to pay with points (I only see credit options when I put items in my bag)?



Yes! I purchased online and was able to use points. You have to go kind of far along the process to get to where you can apply the points. Make sure you are logged in to your PC points account.


----------



## Spotthecat

Wait, you can shop for electronics online through shoppers.ca???


----------



## hdrolfe

Spotthecat said:


> Wait, you can shop for electronics online through shoppers.ca???



You can shop for a lot of stuff through their online shop. And apply your points! Or earn them. They have all the video game consoles, chromebook, tablets, cameras, smart watches, phones. 

shop.shoppersdrugmart.ca

My chromebook actually shipped today, but it's Canada Post so will be a few days I'm sure. Still, pretty quick on the shipping!


----------



## Pumpkin1172

hdrolfe said:


> You can shop for a lot of stuff through their online shop. And apply your points! Or earn them. They have all the video game consoles, chromebook, tablets, cameras, smart watches, phones.


I will have to go check them out online.  I would really like a new fitbit or smart watch to track more of my activity...and I have more than enough points.  Thank you for the heads up to check them out!!!!


----------



## Nahanni

hdrolfe said:


> Yes! I purchased online and was able to use points. You have to go kind of far along the process to get to where you can apply the points. Make sure you are logged in to your PC points account.


Thanks, found it...way into the checkout process.


----------



## tinkerone

It's Wednesday, time to save any offers you want to keep for next week.


----------



## hdrolfe

Apparently my Chromebook is available for pickup somewhere. I'm not clear on why they didn't deliver it to me since I'm home, all day everyday, but it's apparently CanadaPost, and I honestly hate when things get shipped with them because I have nothing but problems. In any case, now I have to find time to go somewhere to get it, and deal with that. At least it was fairly quick.


----------



## tinkerone

hdrolfe said:


> Apparently my Chromebook is available for pickup somewhere. I'm not clear on why they didn't deliver it to me since I'm home, all day everyday, but it's apparently CanadaPost, and I honestly hate when things get shipped with them because I have nothing but problems. In any case, now I have to find time to go somewhere to get it, and deal with that. At least it was fairly quick.


I have to agree, Canada Post is the WORST!  If I can avoid having them for shipping I will go out of my way to do so.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

hdrolfe said:


> Apparently my Chromebook is available for pickup somewhere. I'm not clear on why they didn't deliver it to me since I'm home, all day everyday, but it's apparently CanadaPost, and I honestly hate when things get shipped with them because I have nothing but problems. In any case, now I have to find time to go somewhere to get it, and deal with that. At least it was fairly quick.


Canada post and me DO NOT have a good relationship.  Never have.  When I send things through the mail....things always get lost.  I gave up sending cards and other things.  I will send everything purolator just for that reason.


----------



## scrappinginontario

My experience since Covid is Canada Post says my package has been delivered but it's only a notice and I need to go pick it up from a local Shopper's Drug Mart.  The first time I panicked that someone had lifted my package.


----------



## mort1331

Its wed
.save offer day


----------



## Pumpkin1172

opps....I forgotted     I guess I should check to see if I have any good offers for this weekend.


----------



## bababear_50

Early morning quick trip to Real Canadian Super store.
10x $3.98 (PC member price) Scotties 6 pack tissues. (they were in stock).
stocking up for the Fall season.
Hugs
Mel


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Be sure to check your personal offers for the week ( Mon - Wed/Thurs ) .  I have a personal offer of spend 40.00 get 20X the points.  Someone else might have a couple of items to get but it doesn't add up to 50.00 or higher.  

Think I'll recheck the flyer and see if there is anything else that is on sale that we need/use.  I have one item on my list...but might see something on sale that I could stock up on.


----------



## mort1331

its wed,,,save your offers.


----------



## bababear_50

Next weeks flyer
Hugs Mel

https://flyers.smartcanucks.ca/canada/shoppers-drug-mart-on-flyer-august-7-to-12/all


----------



## Donald - my hero

mort1331 said:


> its wed,,,save your offers.


*Here's hoping i do more than just "like" this post this week and actually save the danged ones I want. HOWEVER, because i neglected to save any offers I only got 7 this week, not sure i want any of them but if saving some triggers more then ok, I guess i'll save one of my 3 makeup offers *


----------



## tinkerone

I used an offer today.  The one where you get 40% back when you use your points.  It seemed like a pretty good one.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Just a little reminder to check your personal offers.  I have another Shopper's spend 40.00 get 20X the points again!!!  It really isn't hard to spend 40 at shopper's.  

This time I don't have anything to get, as I did it last week and picked up one item I needed, and stocked up on a couple of sale items.  Might have some items needed again if it happens again next week.


----------



## mort1331

Pumpkin1172 said:


> Just a little reminder to check your personal offers.  I have another Shopper's spend 40.00 get 20X the points again!!!  It really isn't hard to spend 40 at shopper's.
> 
> This time I don't have anything to get, as I did it last week and picked up one item I needed, and stocked up on a couple of sale items.  Might have some items needed again if it happens again next week.


Our problem isnt the spend 40,,,its to stop spending more.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

mort1331 said:


> Our problem isnt the spend 40,,,its to stop spending more.


Your very right  It is never hard to hit 40, 50 or even 75


----------



## mort1331

Its that day again


----------



## Debbie

mort1331 said:


> Its that day again


Thanks. Went in and did that, but found that I had totally missed a (not saveable) buy $6 worth of chips/crackers and get 2500 points. I may have to run to Shoppers to get that done now.


----------



## mort1331

Well now didnt I just follow my own posting...nope. was waiting till i did my shopping to save. Then got all caught up in things with my daughters and totally forgot to save my offers. Oh well next week.


----------



## Debbie

mort1331 said:


> Well now didnt I just follow my own posting...nope. was waiting till i did my shopping to save. Then got all caught up in things with my daughters and totally forgot to save my offers. Oh well next week.


Been there. Done that.   I find with PC, the regular offers usually show up again within a couple of weeks. Hopefully, you got some new offers that are good!


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Well...I have set a goal for myself.  I have a plan in the back of my mind, so I'm hoping to make it come to life!

So far this year this year we collected over 600.00 in points.  My goal is to collect another 500 - 600 in points before Dec 31.  I am thinking if I keep watching sale items, and personal offers, I should be able to hit this goal.

I'll keep updating to see if I can do it!!!!


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Really crossing my fingers....and I don't know why I didn't think of it sooner    but I am hoping that the GC for Montana's, Harvey's etc etc etc is advertised with points.  I want to wrap that to dh's 50th birthday surprise.  If not...he'll still get one...but it would be nice to get points for it!!!!


----------



## wdwmom3

Anyone else’s optimum points acting funny? 

First this weekend I used 100,000 of my points to redeem online at shoppers during the bonus redemption event.  On the app my transaction is showing, says I redeemed 100,000 points and earned 1,000 points on my purchase.  The 1,000 points was added to my total, but the 100,000 was never deducted.  It’s still in my balance of points. 

Then I did a pc express pick up today for my groceries.  The app is showing zero points for the purchase (even though I should earned around 1,000).


----------



## Debbie

wdwmom3 said:


> Anyone else’s optimum points acting funny?
> 
> First this weekend I used 100,000 of my points to redeem online at shoppers during the bonus redemption event.  On the app my transaction is showing, says I redeemed 100,000 points and earned 1,000 points on my purchase.  The 1,000 points was added to my total, but the 100,000 was never deducted.  It’s still in my balance of points.
> 
> Then I did a pc express pick up today for my groceries.  The app is showing zero points for the purchase (even though I should earned around 1,000).


I know that the last time I redeemed points, they stayed on the app for a couple of days.  But they eventually took off the 100 000


----------



## Mickey&JoshNut

I wasn't able to redeem any points today for my PC Express order because the system was down (this was at 10:30 this morning).


----------



## hdrolfe

It's Wed, save your offers! 

It is Wed right? I think it is... this week has been a blur!


----------



## mort1331

Yup 





hdrolfe said:


> It's Wed, save your offers!
> 
> It is Wed right? I think it is... this week has been a blur!


Yup it is,,jusy waiting on the steaks to finish,,2 beers in,,,prob forget like last week


----------



## mort1331

Andddd,,,,what did i predict,,,,neighbours came over,,,was distracted,,now this am looking at this,,,yup no save...oh well,,life goes on.
Good luck to all those that are more organized then me.


----------



## Debbie

mort1331 said:


> Andddd,,,,what did i predict,,,,neighbours came over,,,was distracted,,now this am looking at this,,,yup no save...oh well,,life goes on.
> Good luck to all those that are more organized then me.


Ah, mort. Fingers crossed that the PC gods gift you a whack load of offers that you can use.....and next week, if you aren't headed to the store on Wednesday, save them early  Personally, I added it to my Microsoft "Things to Do" app for every Wednesday.


----------



## hdrolfe

I got spend $40 get 20X the points, Seems like a good-ish offer. I will have to see if I make it there this weekend.


----------



## tinkerone

Wednesday, time to save those offers.
If you do it now you won't forget


----------



## Debbie

tinkerone said:


> Wednesday, time to save those offers.
> If you do it now you won't forget


Done....well, kind of. I saved 2 and then got "_You can't save more than 4 message_". Last time I taught <> to my grade ones, 2<4. I'll try again later in the day...or forget. LOL


----------



## juniorbugman

I have an alarm set on my phone for 8pm on Wednesdays to remember to save my offers as I do the same thing - oh yes I must save my offers and I forget to go back and do it.


Debbie said:


> Done....well, kind of. I saved 2 and then got "_You can't save more than 4 message_". Last time I taught <> to my grade ones, 2<4. I'll try again later in the day...or forget. LOL


I had that last week and I had only save 3 offers so I lost out on an offer I had sort of wanted to save.  Now I save the important offers first so if any glitches those ones are at least saved.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

I need a 20X the points weekend.  I am almost out of one product...or else I might have to purchase through AM shops from Sephora.  Come on points weekend!!!!  This momma has a goal for points accumulated for this year!!!


----------



## marchingstar

tinkerone said:


> Wednesday, time to save those offers.
> If you do it now you won't forget



thanks for the reminder 

i have 1000 points for every 5$ spent on toys, and these reminders are going to help me get that reward to christmas shopping, where it will really pay off!


----------



## tinkerone

Wednesday, save your offers.


----------



## tinkerone

No Frills Aisles of Glory is starting again September 2.  At least that is what I heard.


----------



## pigletto

tinkerone said:


> No Frills Aisles of Glory is starting again September 2.  At least that is what I heard.


Oooo I love this one !


----------



## juniorbugman

tinkerone said:


> No Frills Aisles of Glory is starting again September 2.  At least that is what I heard.


That was so fun and I got quite good at it.  I must go and find the "cheat" codes again.


----------



## tinkerone

https://aislesofglory.nofrills.ca/?utm_campaign=P8_09022021_aisles-of-glory-game-FB%2FIG&utm_medium=1PCC_ps&utm_source=facebook&utm_term=na&utm_content=na_Paid Social_aisles-of-glory-game-FB%2FIG_na_na&fbclid=IwAR2EeAeAW6fC-Ji6ALPqRG58EFMupEYYGcp92u4xZWyi2oQ7hBSAuPcQaQM


----------



## tinkerone

juniorbugman said:


> That was so fun and I got quite good at it.  I must go and find the "cheat" codes again.


I don't know what this is but if it's anything good please share!


----------



## juniorbugman

tinkerone said:


> I don't know what this is but if it's anything good please share!


Last year people posted the daily bonus code word and I found the website but this year you get bonus codes from the bottom of your No Frills receipt so 1 per person.    Sad.


----------



## marchingstar

how is everyone doing with the aisles of glory game?

i made it to 49,900 my first try today. the most annoying score!


----------



## juniorbugman

marchingstar said:


> how is everyone doing with the aisles of glory game?
> 
> i made it to 49,900 my first try today. the most annoying score!


Congratulations on that great score.  Wow just wow.    The most I have gotten to is 22,900.    I have collected 2 of the 4 tokens or whatever they are called.
I didn't play on the weekend as I was away and didn't want to use up all my mobile data.


----------



## tinkerone

juniorbugman said:


> Congratulations on that great score.  Wow just wow.    The most I have gotten to is 22,900.    I have collected 2 of the 4 tokens or whatever they are called.
> I didn't play on the weekend as I was away and didn't want to use up all my mobile data.


What are the tokens?  Maybe I'm missing something.
I have played and never received more than 500 pc points, which I'm okay with.  None have posted to my account yet.


----------



## juniorbugman

tinkerone said:


> What are the tokens?  Maybe I'm missing something.
> I have played and never received more than 500 pc points, which I'm okay with.  None have posted to my account yet.


They are the 4 pieces of the flyer that have been scattered through out the store and you have to retrieve them.   They show at the beginning of the game.   I didn't even know they existed until I got through the aisle and collected one.  Now I have 2 and have 2 more to get.


----------



## marchingstar

juniorbugman said:


> They are the 4 pieces of the flyer that have been scattered through out the store and you have to retrieve them.   They show at the beginning of the game.   I didn't even know they existed until I got through the aisle and collected one.  Now I have 2 and have 2 more to get.



yikes, didn’t mean to brag in my post! here’s my suggestion to get more points:

every time you start the game on a new day, make sure you start on the highest available level. so if you have the flyer pieces from level 1 and 2, start on level 3 next time. 

then eventually you’ll have the final level open, and in it you can get those tokens to do the bonus game like last year. points are much easier to get that way.


----------



## juniorbugman

marchingstar said:


> yikes, didn’t mean to brag in my post! here’s my suggestion to get more points:
> 
> every time you start the game on a new day, make sure you start on the highest available level. so if you have the flyer pieces from level 1 and 2, start on level 3 next time.
> 
> then eventually you’ll have the final level open, and in it you can get those tokens to do the bonus game like last year. points are much easier to get that way.


No go ahead and brag as it gives me incentive.  Funny enough I have pieces 1 & 4 and need 2 & 3.   I didn't realize that you collected pieces until I got one and then I just picked a level and worked on that one.   It is fun to play.


----------



## Debbie

My biggest problem...I can't find my physical Optimum card/number....I have a few and they are all attached to my PCMC.


----------



## tinkerone

Wednesday, save any offers you want for next week.


----------



## tlcdoula

In the flyer starting Saturday there is a points offer on razors spend $50 get 10,000 points.   If I have a 20x offer will I also get those points on top of 10,000.  

I also got a 20x offer for tomorrow on $75 with a bonus 5,000 points.  I haven’t seen that one before.


----------



## mort1331

tlcdoula said:


> In the flyer starting Saturday there is a points offer on razors spend $50 get 10,000 points.   If I have a 20x offer will I also get those points on top of 10,000.
> 
> I also got a 20x offer for tomorrow on $75 with a bonus 5,000 points.  I haven’t seen that one before.


yes as long as you meet the spend threshold,,,you dont get 20x 10000,,just 20x base,,,which is like 30% great deal,,,razors have no expiry date.


----------



## marchingstar

for anyone who was using pickup service at superstore earlier this year, check your email: i got a code for 20,000 points with a 100$ pickup order.


----------



## tinkerone

Don't forget to save any offers you want for next week.


----------



## juniorbugman

Aisles of Glory has ended for this year.  I went to play just now and it just opened the No Frills page so I googled it and it ended September 16th.   It was fun while it lasted.   I was getting quite good at it and I think my best score was around 43,000.


----------



## bababear_50

Hi guys
I need help with a No Frills order...
So if I do an online order for pick up and the price on the screen is coming up $6.00 each but the member price is $2.97 how do I get that price to charge on the screen?

Thanks 
Hugs
Mel


----------



## pigletto

bababear_50 said:


> Hi guys
> I need help with a No Frills order...
> So if I do an online order for pick up and the price on the screen is coming up $6.00 each but the member price is $2.97 how do I get that price to charge on the screen?
> 
> Thanks
> Hugs
> Mel


Is this for the Royale tissue? I tried to get some yesterday but my store is out . 
I think it would adjust when you check out with your optimum number but I’m not certain.


----------



## bababear_50

pigletto said:


> Is this for the Royale tissue? I tried to get some yesterday but my store is out .
> I think it would adjust when you check out with your optimum number but I’m not certain.


Yeah I get all the way to the end of check out ,,,, but no discount,,, I think I'll drag the son with me to pick some up if available ,,,,, that store is just so busy on the weekends.
Thanks 
Mel


----------



## ElCray

Hi just wondering if anyone has cracked the code on how to do the best points redemption?

Yesterday I cashed in 200,000 points for a $300 value.

The $300 is before taxes, rather than including taxes.

If you have coupons, they are applied AFTER the points cash-out.

I figure there is some optimal way to make this work in conjunction with a 20x offer as well but haven't figured it out lol.


----------



## marchingstar

ElCray said:


> Hi just wondering if anyone has cracked the code on how to do the best points redemption?
> 
> Yesterday I cashed in 200,000 points for a $300 value.
> 
> The $300 is before taxes, rather than including taxes.
> 
> If you have coupons, they are applied AFTER the points cash-out.
> 
> I figure there is some optimal way to make this work in conjunction with a 20x offer as well but haven't figured it out lol.



i think the only offer better than this is once a year, for black friday, there’s a redemption event at shoppers. 

there is no way to stack the redemption and 20x offers, because you only get points on the actual dollar value spent. 

so to the best of my knowledge, you already got a great deal.


----------



## bababear_50

Flu shots coming soon
Pre register

https://www1.shoppersdrugmart.ca/en/health-and-pharmacy/pharmacy-services/flu-shot


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Today is Wednesday...time to save your offers


----------



## tlcdoula

Superstore has some points offers that I want to take advantage of to stock up but I also want to start using some of my saved points.  Because it is a spend $25 get 10,000 etc can I use points to pay for my order?  or am I better to just earn points this shop and use points later on?


----------



## bababear_50

I headed out to Loblaws tonight to stock up on,
:Cashmere TP  ($3.33 16 pk)
:Scotties Facial Tissues ($3.33 a 6 Pk.)
: Palmolive antibacterial Dish Soap ($1.49 882 ml.)

There was a good supply of all three
I had a special offer 1500 points for every $6 spent on Cashmere TP
It was nice to pick up points for stuff I can stockpile and regularly use.

I think I have enough to last till the Springtime.

Hugs
Mel


----------



## scrappinginontario

I’m pretty sure it’s just if you earn points, not redeem.

I was pleasantly surprised today when I went in to 
stock up on some staples (butter $2.98 plus a few other sale items) and i earned 10000 points.  I didn’t realize there was the points award.


----------



## Debbie

Popped into Shoppers to pick up some Olay and green tea. Grabbed a milk and cream that we needed. Spent 61.70 and got 24100 PC points. I knew I'd get a couple of thousand for the Olay (got 7000) but wasn't aware that there was a 20x points as well. Needless to say, I was delighted when I read my receipt!


----------



## pigletto

I think I have asked this before but I can’t remember the answer. If I make an online pick up order today and set the pick up date as Thursday after the new flyer starts , do I get today’s prices or Thursdays ?

I think it would be Thursday because that’s the day I’m checking out , but I want to be sure. I saw a sneak peek of the flyer that starts Thursday and I need a lot of those things so I want those prices.


----------



## Debbie

I'm pretty sure it is Thursday's prices. Which flyer did you get a peek at?  I need to order this week, too.


----------



## marchingstar

It’s definitely the prices the day you pick up!


----------



## pigletto

Thank you both ! It’s the Nofrills flyer on Smart Canucks that starts this upcoming Thursday . If you go to their site , then select “forums” and the then “Flyers” people post pictures of the upcoming flyers if they get an early copy.


----------



## marchingstar

pigletto said:


> Thank you both ! It’s the Nofrills flyer on Smart Canucks that starts this upcoming Thursday . If you go to their site , then select “forums” and the then “Flyers” people post pictures of the upcoming flyers if they get an early copy.



okay my only caveat is that it’s definitely the pickup day prices at superstore. 

but i feel like it’s gotta be the same at no frills.


----------



## mkmommy

There is a flash sale on frozen turkeys today and tomorrow  I got 8000 points for 7 KG turkey


----------



## scrappinginontario

mkmommy said:


> There is a flash sale on frozen turkeys today and tomorrow  I got 8000 points for 7 KG turkey


May I ask which store and what brand of turkeys?

Thanks!


----------



## mkmommy

scrappinginontario said:


> May I ask which store and what brand of turkeys?
> 
> Thanks!


I have Zehrs as my home store and it is in my app, but I actually got them at a Value Mart.

There were PC brand turkeys and also Butterball


----------



## tinkerone

Wednesday, save your offers!
I'm off to pick up my turkey today as well.  The points back are to good to pass up.


----------



## scrappinginontario

This will be a small audience as it's based on where you live but, a friend's family owns *Alliston Creamery* and their butter is delicious!  It's sold under the brand, 'Golden Dawn'.  My friend is a baker and she loves their butter for making croissants and more!


----------



## Nahanni

scrappinginontario said:


> This will be a small audience as it's based on where you live but, a friend's family owns *Alliston Creamery* and their butter is delicious!  It's sold under the brand, 'Golden Dawn'.  My friend is a baker and she loves their butter for making croissants and more!


You'd like the article I posted in the butter thread.


----------



## scrappinginontario

Nahanni said:


> You'd like the article I posted in the butter thread.


thanks!  Just realized I posted my comment above in the wrong thread.  Oh well...butter and PC are close enough together!  Off to read the article you posted.


----------



## flower_petals

20x at shoppers plus an additional 5000 if you have a PC financial card to pay


----------



## scrappinginontario

Just a FYI (not trying to start a debate) but advising that Superstore is no longer sanitizing carts.  There are normally supplies available to clean them yourself if you wish.

Wanted to mention it as I wasn’t aware until last week when I saw them bring carts in from outside and immediately put them away.  It may have been happening fir a while and I just may not have been aware.


----------



## tinkerone

scrappinginontario said:


> Just a FYI (not trying to start a debate) but advising that Superstore is no longer sanitizing carts.  There are normally supplies available to clean them yourself if you wish.
> 
> Wanted to mention it as I wasn’t aware until last week when I saw them bring carts in from outside and immediately put them away.  It may have been happening fir a while and I just may not have been aware.


I think a lot of stores are going that way.  Our Walmart for sure, Loblaws and I have the feeling Costco is not as diligent as they have been in the past.  I see the sprayer sitting on the ground by the carts but no one ever seems to move it.  
I started carrying my own Clorox wipes when I go out.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

scrappinginontario said:


> Just a FYI (not trying to start a debate) but advising that Superstore is no longer sanitizing carts. There are normally supplies available to clean them yourself if you wish.
> 
> Wanted to mention it as I wasn’t aware until last week when I saw them bring carts in from outside and immediately put them away. It may have been happening fir a while and I just may not have been aware.


It has been that way for months.  I have been carrying my own wipes to wipe down cart handles.  
The only store that I know if our neck of the woods that still sprays down carts is Homesense - and that's because I work there and whoever had door duty, it still part of their job while greeting and counting customers.


----------



## scrappinginontario

Pumpkin1172 said:


> It has been that way for months.  I have been carrying my own wipes to wipe down cart handles.
> The only store that I know if our neck of the woods that still sprays down carts is Homesense - and that's because I work there and whoever had door duty, it still part of their job while greeting and counting customers.


Our local Superstore was still sanitizing carts at least in to early September so it's a fairly recent change here.


----------



## juniorbugman

As far as I know my Sobeys still sanitizes the buggys.


----------



## tinkerone

Wednesday, save your offers.


----------



## bababear_50

Early peek at the upcoming flyer
https://flyers.smartcanucks.ca/canada/shoppers-drug-mart-on-flyer-october-16-to-22/all
I'll be happy if I can stock up on my Purex Laundry soap.

Hugs Mel


----------



## tinkerone

Wednesday, save your offers.


----------



## bababear_50

bababear_50 said:


> Early peek at the upcoming flyer
> https://flyers.smartcanucks.ca/canada/shoppers-drug-mart-on-flyer-october-16-to-22/all
> I'll be happy if I can stock up on my Purex Laundry soap.
> 
> Hugs Mel



So quoting myself because it looks like it's cheaper to buy it at Sobeys in the larger container and get some Airmiles in the process.
Oh well I am sure my son will find something at Shoppers.

Hugs
Me;


----------



## Spotthecat

I hate Thursdays. It's when I realise that I forgot to save my offers...


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Spotthecat said:


> I hate Thursdays. It's when I realise that I forgot to save my offers...


I feel your pain.  

OR

When you miss a personal offer for during the week for 20X the points on a 50 dollar purchase - especially if the spend threshold on the previous weekend was higher ( being $75) and you missed it, AND still need that one beauty product because now you can't squeeze a single thing out of the tube anymore because you were waiting to buy if with points attached


----------



## marchingstar

Pumpkin1172 said:


> I feel your pain.
> 
> OR
> 
> When you miss a personal offer for during the week for 20X the points on a 50 dollar purchase - especially if the spend threshold on the previous weekend was higher ( being $75) and you missed it, AND still need that one beauty product because now you can't squeeze a single thing out of the tube anymore because you were waiting to buy if with points attached



Let me tell you about the time this happened to me, but with dish soap


----------



## mort1331

Spotthecat said:


> I hate Thursdays. It's when I realise that I forgot to save my offers...


right there with you,,,,I was looking at my offers yesterday, thinking if I was going shopping,,,never did and did not save..ah well


----------



## juniorbugman

I have set a reminder alarm on my phone to go off on Wednesday nights around 8pm so that gives me time during the day to shop and if not I still have time to save my offers.   It has saved my bacon a few times lately.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Well, I was hoping for a personal offer to use during the week, but it's only for a redemption bonus.  I'm a little disappointed.  

I was also disappointed that I did have an offer over the weekend, but it was only good for Saturday.  I hope that this was a once and done thing. and not just a certain day over the weekend as well.  Some days I just can't fit everything into one day.  Guess we will wait and see.


----------



## tinkerone

It's Wednesday, any offers you want remember to save.


----------



## mort1331

Been getting some great 20x events past week. In one week both $40spend and $50 spend, Great that Shoppers near us is stocking more groceries and items we use. I will take 30% back since we are now paying 30% more for gas,,,gulg glug


----------



## tinkerone

It's Wednesday.  Save your offers.


----------



## buyerbrad

Used 200000 Points to get a $379.00 Nintendo Switch at Shoppers for $79.


----------



## mort1331

buyerbrad said:


> Used 200000 Points to get a $379.00 Nintendo Switch at Shoppers for $79.


Nice xmas gift


----------



## Donald - my hero

*I've searched every-which way from here to Sunday and I can't seem to find an answer so I'm hoping someone might be able to help me out. We're up to $500 in PC points and using the shell game to swap for gift cards doesn't work with either our mindset or banking methods because we simply don't buy that much from ANY of the stores (I just know how to work reward plans to the max!) We need/want a new tv and/or sound system, anyone ever seen anything other than the junky little soundbar I've seen at our Shoppers (if it's full price is less than $100 i doubt it will sound decent!)? They have RCA tvs at our Zehrs that all have terrible reviews.*


----------



## hdrolfe

Donald - my hero said:


> *I've searched every-which way from here to Sunday and I can't seem to find an answer so I'm hoping someone might be able to help me out. We're up to $500 in PC points and using the shell game to swap for gift cards doesn't work with either our mindset or banking methods because we simply don't buy that much from ANY of the stores (I just know how to work reward plans to the max!) We need/want a new tv and/or sound system, anyone ever seen anything other than the junky little soundbar I've seen at our Shoppers (if it's full price is less than $100 i doubt it will sound decent!)? They have RCA tvs at our Zehrs that all have terrible reviews.*



Have you checked online? You can redeem points online as well, sometimes better stock than what's in the store. That's how I got my son's chromebook.


----------



## bababear_50

I did this when buying my laptop.

Hugs
Mel


----------



## Donald - my hero

*yup, first thing i did was look online -- no sound system other than headphones and smaller bluetooth speakers. No TVs either --- yes there are lots of bizzarre things 
available but they are thru the Marketplace and you can only EARN points *


----------



## Disney Addicted

I don't know the quality, or remember the make, but my local Loblaws has 65" TVs in the store.  Maybe yours does as well.


----------



## Donald - my hero

Disney Addicted said:


> I don't know the quality, or remember the make, but my local Loblaws has 65" TVs in the store.  Maybe yours does as well.


*we don't have any Loblaws within a decent driving distance which is why I was asking if anyone had noticed. I'm not against taking a drive if i know they carry electronics but wanted to know if it will be worth my time or not.*


----------



## scrappinginontario

I just googled Loblaws Canada Electronics and when I narrow the search down to 'Televisions' there isn't really anything there.

I'm not sure about other locations but I know all of our local Superstores and Loblaws stores stopped carrying televisions a few years ago.  Not sure if other locations do but ours don't carry them any longer.

@Donald - my hero, if you're not in a rush to purchase a tv, is it an option to slowly pick up Best Buy gift cards and tuck them away?  E.g. each time you spend $50 at Superstore or Shoppers, pick up a $50 Best Buy gift card and pick up a TV that way?  It takes more time but might be an option if you want better selection and quality.

Just a thought.


----------



## mort1331

Its wed save your offers


----------



## mort1331

Donald,,,If your not in a rush,,,black friday shopping is coming soon,,,Superstore tends to have lots of tvs and soundbars available then,,Yes you dont get the extra that you do when shopping at shoppers extra redemtion weekends,,but you have a nice bank of points right now that should get you a decent tv and sound bar.


----------



## mort1331

Our superstore is adding more electronics all the time.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*awesome @mort1331 I know that's a reasonable drive for me.  I'm waiting for black Friday since that's when they also tend to have no- tax days as well meaning my redemption will be free! I'll be watching the flyers as they slowly pop up*


----------



## scrappinginontario

mort1331 said:


> Our superstore is adding more electronics all the time.


I hope ours brings back some of the larger items.  We have smaller electronics but not the larger one.  Your post gives me hope!


----------



## Pumpkin1172

scrappinginontario said:


> if you're not in a rush to purchase a tv, is it an option to slowly pick up Best Buy gift cards and tuck them away? E.g. each time you spend $50 at Superstore or Shoppers, pick up a $50 Best Buy gift card and pick up a TV that way? It takes more time but might be an option if you want better selection and quality.


@Donald - my hero if you looking for more "quality" products, I would do the swap exchange as noted above.  That way you get the quality you want - even if you do the bigger visa/mastercard gc's to purchase (you would have to swallow the 4.95 fee associated with the card), then you could take it anywhere - Costco, London Drugs, Best Buy to get the quality your looking for at the price you want too.  Also...keep in mind that tv's tend to go on a good sale for a " boxing week" sale   We scored a great deal last year on a tv (Costco) for a boxing week sale.


----------



## Disney Addicted

Donald - my hero said:


> *we don't have any Loblaws within a decent driving distance which is why I was asking if anyone had noticed. I'm not against taking a drive if i know they carry electronics but wanted to know if it will be worth my time or not.*



Ah, I did not realize you don't have a Loblaws close by.  I see others have mentioned the Superstores which I totally forgot about.  The closest one to me is not so close and out of my way that I rarely go there and forgot about them.

I agree that playing the shell game with Best Buy gift cards might be your best bet for a good quality TV.  I'm sure I read that that you said that method doesn't fit within the way you budget however.  I just don't think any of the TVs Loblaws or Superstores carry will be that great.


----------



## bababear_50

Coupon for those shopping this week

https://smartcanucks.ca/
Until Friday, November the 12th, Shoppers Drug Mart Canada has the single boxes of Royale Facial tissue advertised for 99 cents. With a printable coupon that is still currently available, you can get a box for free this week! 

Click here to print your coupon for $1 off the purchase of any Royale product. 

Hugs Mel


----------



## scrappinginontario

I had a good reminder this week to always check prices at Shoppers.  I was picking up some diapers for my nephew's son and noticed they were going to be on sale at Shoppers on Saturday so I went in and used points to purchase them.  The box seemed small so when I went to the car I pulled up the PC app to compare the same item at Superstore.

Zoinks!!!  $25.98 bought me 66 diapers at Shoppers and $27.98 would buy me 124 identical diapers at Superstore!!!

I walked back into the store and returned the ones to Shoppers.  It was the first time I tried to return something purchased with points and they couldn't put points back on my card so refunded my MC for the purchase price of the diapers.  Bonus as I now earned points for the purchase of the diapers at Superstore and for just $2 more the box has double the diapers!!


----------



## Debbie

Just a reminder (thank you _Microsoft *To Do*_ _*app*_) that today is Wednesday....time to save those offers.


----------



## tinkerone

Wednesday, save your offers before you forget.


----------



## bababear_50

Shoppers Drug Mart Black Friday 
 article in the news

https://www.msn.com/en-ca/money/top...-deals/ar-AAQSuYj?ocid=mailsignout&li=AAggNb9
Happy bargain shopping
Hugs
Mel


----------



## Pumpkin1172

bababear_50 said:


> Shoppers Drug Mart Black Friday
> article in the news


I was just thinking about this - this morning while I was putting on my makeup.  I was wondering if there was something I could buy a bigger xmas gift and take advantage of this.  

Since we have decided to forgo disney on our trip to Florida, I have LOTS of points to use up.


----------



## tinkerone

Wednesday, time to save offers.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*big redemption event at shopper's and no- tax at Superstore (makes those electronics truly free!!)*


----------



## wdwmom3

Donald - my hero said:


> *big redemption event at shopper's and no- tax at Superstore (makes those electronics truly free!!)*



Is there another bonus redemption event?


----------



## Donald - my hero

wdwmom3 said:


> Is there another bonus redemption event?


*YES! And it's the biggest one of the year, I think someone connected to SmartCanucks delivers flyers so occasionally they have super-early leaks I'm sure it will apply to the entire country but this is the Ontario flyer's link

Shopper's Black Friday Flyer ONTARIO

*


----------



## scrappinginontario

Can someone please remind me how we check to see what stock is in each Shoppers location re: electronics?  I thought someone here might have shared that in the past but I'm not sure.

I've bought Air Pods Pro for my DD from Costco but this is a better deal if I can find them locally.

Also, do you know if the tax is added before or after the points are applied?  thanks!


----------



## pigletto

Donald - my hero said:


> *YES! And it's the biggest one of the year, I think someone connected to SmartCanucks delivers flyers so occasionally they have super-early leaks I'm sure it will apply to the entire country but this is the Ontario flyer's link
> 
> Shopper's Black Friday Flyer ONTARIO
> 
> View attachment 625488*


Wohoooo ! I have enough for a $200 redemption and I plan to use it all for stocking stuffers


----------



## wdwmom3

scrappinginontario said:


> Can someone please remind me how we check to see what stock is in each Shoppers location re: electronics?  I thought someone here might have shared that in the past but I'm not sure.
> 
> I've bought Air Pods Pro for my DD from Costco but this is a better deal if I can find them locally.
> 
> Also, do you know if the tax is added before or after the points are applied?  thanks!



You can actually buy them from shoppers online.  You get the same bonus redemption.


----------



## bababear_50

Hi guys 
could you have a look at this flyer
Buy 2 get 5,000 points
Great Canadian Superstore 
Nov 25-Nov 28
I need 2 hanging baskets and two pots,,,do you thinkl I will get 10,000 points?
Page 8 of 15
https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10001/1436603?page=8&sourceID=10&position=6

Thanks 
Hugs
Mel


----------



## bababear_50

Happy Redeeming those Points everyone!


Hugs
Mel


----------



## scrappinginontario

bababear_50 said:


> Hi guys
> could you have a look at this flyer
> Buy 2 get 5,000 points
> Great Canadian Superstore
> Nov 25-Nov 28
> I need 2 hanging baskets and two pots,,,do you thinkl I will get 10,000 points?
> Page 8 of 15
> https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10001/1436603?page=8&sourceID=10&position=6
> 
> Thanks
> Hugs
> Mel


Maybe?  It's hard to tell.  To be safe I'd do it in 2 different transactions.  1 transaction for the hanging planters and 1 transaction for the pots.  It's just not clear if it's a 'one and done' offer but it doesn't appear to be that way.


----------



## bababear_50

scrappinginontario said:


> Maybe?  It's hard to tell.  To be safe I'd do it in 2 different transactions.  1 transaction for the hanging planters and 1 transaction for the pots.  It's just not clear if it's a 'one and done' offer but it doesn't appear to be that way.


Thanks 
I may give it a try tomorrow,,, Holiday planters have been so expensive in my neighborhood this year. 2 for $60 is half decent.
Thanks for responding.
Hugs
Mel


----------



## bababear_50

Excellent PC service today.
I bought some planters (Christmas ones) and the flyer said get 5,000 PC Points (Real Canadian Superstore).
The receipt said none ,,,I emailed PC when I got home and in 10 minutes they were in my account !!! WOW.

Hugs
Mel


----------



## scrappinginontario

bababear_50 said:


> Excellent PC service today.
> I bought some planters (Christmas ones) and the flyer said get 5,000 PC Points (Real Canadian Superstore).
> The receipt said none ,,,I emailed PC when I got home and in 10 minutes they were in my account !!! WOW.
> 
> Hugs
> Mel


So happy for you!  Sometimes the larger point corrections take longer for them to do.  So glad they were quickly able to realize their error and add the points to your account!


----------



## scrappinginontario

wdwmom3 said:


> You can actually buy them from shoppers online.  You get the same bonus redemption.


Do you or anyone else know when Shoppers Online starts to honour their Black Friday prices?  Could it possibly be at midnight tonight?  

I tried looking at our local stores and only 1 store has 1 item that I want in a 20km radius so I'm going to try online first.


----------



## scrappinginontario

Anyone else waiting for Shoppers Online?  20 mins waiting for a connection and counting.  LOL - all my Disney waits have taught me to hang in there.

Update:  Ended up waiting just short of 30 mins but when I could get in and log in the sale prices were not displayed so looks like they must start later.  Too bad.  I'll try again in the morning.

Update 2:  Doh!  User error!  Forgot that it wasn't a sale price that I would see but rather when I checked out I would be able to apply my PC points.  Was able to redeem 130,000 points and saved $200 on my purchase!  I'll take it! 

Thanks for the suggestion @wdwmom3 to purchase from Shoppers Online.  Now I don't need to rush to the store in the morning and try to pick up the 1 pair of earpods they might have in stock.


----------



## damo

Can someone explain exactly how I go about redemption if I am purchasing at Shoppers?  Please and pretty please!  I have a ton of points.  Let's say I want to stock up on allergy meds, do I have to figure out the math and purchase the right amount including the amount I will get back?


----------



## tinkerone

damo said:


> Can someone explain exactly how I go about redemption if I am purchasing at Shoppers?  Please and pretty please!  I have a ton of points.  Let's say I want to stock up on allergy meds, do I have to figure out the math and purchase the right amount including the amount I will get back?


If you are talking about the bonus redemption than all you need to do is make sure your purchase amount is at or above points you are redeeming* before* tax.  
So lets say you are purchasing $100 in allergy meds.  You just make sure the amount is at least $100 and then you can tell the cashier that you wish to redeem 70,000 points which will give you $100 off your purchase (because for this weekend you get the bonus).  
If your purchase is $99.95 and you want to redeem 70,000 points for the $100 off then make sure you throw in a pack of gum or some small thing to get you over the $100 mark.
So, yes, you need to figure out the math to make sure you have the right spend amount but that is all you need to do.  It's rather easy.  I made an online purchase this morning and I didn't even have to leave my home.  If you wanted you could always see if the purchase is avaliable that way as well.  
If this isn't clear and you have more questions, I'm here for a bit and I'll keep watch.


----------



## damo

tinkerone said:


> If you are talking about the bonus redemption than all you need to do is make sure your purchase amount is at or above points you are redeeming* before* tax.
> So lets say you are purchasing $100 in allergy meds.  You just make sure the amount is at least $100 and then you can tell the cashier that you wish to redeem 70,000 points which will give you $100 off your purchase (because for this weekend you get the bonus).
> If your purchase is $99.95 and you want to redeem 70,000 points for the $100 off then make sure you throw in a pack of gum or some small thing to get you over the $100 mark.
> So, yes, you need to figure out the math to make sure you have the right spend amount but that is all you need to do.  It's rather easy.  I made an online purchase this morning and I didn't even have to leave my home.  If you wanted you could always see if the purchase is avaliable that way as well.
> If this isn't clear and you have more questions, I'm here for a bit and I'll keep watch.



Perfectly clear.  Thank you!


----------



## OttawaDisGirl

I just spent my points at the spend your points event!  $400! I was able to do my family's stockings and a few cookies/treats! Huzzah.  I guess there's no point to this post, but I was excited.


----------



## wdwmom3

OttawaDisGirl said:


> I just spent my points at the spend your points event!  $400! I was able to do my family's stockings and a few cookies/treats! Huzzah.  I guess there's no point to this post, but I was excited.



I just did the same .  I only had enough for $200 though.


----------



## mommasita

I want to thank you all. I was hymming  and hawing all day. Hmmm. What should I do, I have 80,000 points. I don’t really neeeeed anything
The only thing I would have liked was the new La Belle perfume set, advertised  at 115$.
As I’m sitting there (probably sighing) , husband tells me I’m crazy if don’t get it. Oh really now.over none left. 

I saw your great posts, and got it online. , I paid 5$ plus taxes. 22$. I’m actually excited! we don’t do gifts or Xmas, so it’s just a little me to me Thing

So thank you to everyone for mentioning online, I have never done it.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

mommasita said:


> I want to thank you all. I was hymming and hawing all day. Hmmm. What should I do, I have 80,000 points. I don’t really neeeeed anything
> The only thing I would have liked was the new La Belle perfume set, advertised at 115$.
> As I’m sitting there (probably sighing) , husband tells me I’m crazy if don’t get it. Oh really now.over none left.
> 
> I saw your great posts, and got it online. , I paid 5$ plus taxes. 22$. I’m actually excited! we don’t do gifts or Xmas, so it’s just a little me to me Thing
> 
> So thank you to everyone for mentioning online, I have never done it.


This makes heart so happy to hear your story!!!!  To Be able to use the points for something as a treat for yourself!!!


----------



## mommasita

Pumpkin1172 said:


> This makes heart so happy to hear your story!!!!  To Be able to use the points for something as a treat for yourself!!!


So sweet of you 
Thank you


----------



## Donald - my hero

*I had $520 worth of points sitting around gathering dust while i waited for what has happened on Black Friday for the last 5 years and did NOT pop up this year - No-Tax at Zehrs because that makes the rewards truly free. Superstore however DOES have that right now and not only that but  I've been wanting an air fryer since i started my elimination diet and OMG they had one I'd never consider paying for on sale but only in stock in 2 stores. Got up to head out early yesterday morning but turned around after 3 blocks, roads were too slippery so off i went today, drove for an hour wandered around for a bit and headed back to the car with my brand new Instant Pot Vortex Plus 6 quart Air fryer and a mattress pad, almost $200 worth of stuff that I'm thrilled to get for free (needed to pay $4.97!)

I stopped at a Sobey's on my way home to complete an airmiles offer and fill up at Shell to get those miles as well, so a very good morning!!*


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Donald - my hero said:


> I had $520 worth of points sitting around gathering dust while i waited for what has happened on Black Friday for the last 5 years and did NOT pop up this year - No-Tax at Zehrs because that makes the rewards truly free. Superstore however DOES have that right now and not only that but I've been wanting an air fryer since i started my elimination diet and OMG they had one I'd never consider paying for on sale but only in stock in 2 stores. Got up to head out early yesterday morning but turned around after 3 blocks, roads were too slippery so off i went today, drove for an hour wandered around for a bit and headed back to the car with my brand new Instant Pot Vortex Plus 6 quart Air fryer and a mattress pad, almost $200 worth of stuff that I'm thrilled to get for free (needed to pay $4.97!)
> 
> I stopped at a Sobey's on my way home to complete an airmiles offer and fill up at Shell to get those miles as well, so a very good morning!!


Soooooo AWESOME!!!!!!  

FYI...I love my airfryer, and I use ours for at least 4-6 of our meals I cook/week.  Yes, I am that person that has seriously considered purchasing another one to cut down on the cook time.  Enjoy that Air fryer!


----------



## mommasita

Donald - my hero said:


> *I had $520 worth of points sitting around gathering dust while i waited for what has happened on Black Friday for the last 5 years and did NOT pop up this year - No-Tax at Zehrs because that makes the rewards truly free. Superstore however DOES have that right now and not only that but  I've been wanting an air fryer since i started my elimination diet and OMG they had one I'd never consider paying for on sale but only in stock in 2 stores. Got up to head out early yesterday morning but turned around after 3 blocks, roads were too slippery so off i went today, drove for an hour wandered around for a bit and headed back to the car with my brand new Instant Pot Vortex Plus 6 quart Air fryer and a mattress pad, almost $200 worth of stuff that I'm thrilled to get for free (needed to pay $4.97!)
> 
> I stopped at a Sobey's on my way home to complete an airmiles offer and fill up at Shell to get those miles as well, so a very good morning!!*



Wow, that’s great!  4.97 for all that 

Roads have not been pleasant here either. I’m glad you turned around and waited.

I hope you enjoy everything


----------



## Nahanni

Donald - my hero said:


> *I had $520 worth of points sitting around gathering dust while i waited for what has happened on Black Friday for the last 5 years and did NOT pop up this year - No-Tax at Zehrs because that makes the rewards truly free. Superstore however DOES have that right now and not only that but  I've been wanting an air fryer since i started my elimination diet and OMG they had one I'd never consider paying for on sale but only in stock in 2 stores. Got up to head out early yesterday morning but turned around after 3 blocks, roads were too slippery so off i went today, drove for an hour wandered around for a bit and headed back to the car with my brand new Instant Pot Vortex Plus 6 quart Air fryer and a mattress pad, almost $200 worth of stuff that I'm thrilled to get for free (needed to pay $4.97!)
> 
> I stopped at a Sobey's on my way home to complete an airmiles offer and fill up at Shell to get those miles as well, so a very good morning!!*



Great deal! Any idea if it only works with frozen foods? I usually hand cut potato wedges at home to go with Shake and Bake chicken thighs or pan fried chicken/pork cutlets.

I redeemed 250k points for a Kobo Libra and cover (for a Christmas present), and stocked up on $140 worth of personal care items (because I didn't want to do the 130k redemption and pay $60+tax out of pocket).


----------



## Nahanni

Did anyone get a Loblaws exclusive offer for Oikos yogurt ($1.99 up to 4 packs) and able to use it at checkout? I went to use at cashier on the weekend but the purchase rang through at regular price so I ended up returning it at the service desk (didn't have my phone on me to show offer). I tried again today at self serve and it was still full price so I showed the attendant and she said it must be the wrong product  (uh, I don't think so but whatever) so we cancelled it.


----------



## Donald - my hero

Nahanni said:


> Great deal! Any idea if it only works with frozen foods? I usually hand cut potato wedges at home to go with Shake and Bake chicken thighs or pan fried chicken/pork cutlets.
> 
> I redeemed 250k points for a Kobo Libra and cover (for a Christmas present), and stocked up on $140 worth of personal care items (because I didn't want to do the 130k redemption and pay $60+tax out of pocket).


*I bought it strictly for using with fresh foods,  I'm allergic to sulphites AKA anything that's processed so I need to prepare everything from scratch and the thing I miss the most is French fries!!!!!!*


----------



## tinkerone

Nahanni said:


> Great deal! Any idea if it only works with frozen foods? I usually hand cut potato wedges at home to go with Shake and Bake chicken thighs or pan fried chicken/pork cutlets.
> 
> I redeemed 250k points for a Kobo Libra and cover (for a Christmas present), and stocked up on $140 worth of personal care items (because I didn't want to do the 130k redemption and pay $60+tax out of pocket).


They work great with home cut fries.  Here is a quick video someone posted on Youtube.  

Instant Vortex Air Fryer Review | 6 Quarts | Air Fry French Fries - YouTube 

I have an Instant Pot and the AirFryer lid for it.  Make all kinds of stuff.  It is a very useful tool in our house.


----------



## tinkerone

Okay, so it's Wednesday.  We all know the drill


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Donald - my hero said:


> I bought it strictly for using with fresh foods, I'm allergic to sulphites AKA anything that's processed so I need to prepare everything from scratch and the thing I miss the most is French fries!!!!!!


Good thing that air fryer  you recently scored makes AMAZING fries!!!!!!  We have them at least once a week!!!!!  Just remember to soak them first in cold water - even if it's only 10 minutes, give another quick rinse, then dry them with tea towels.  It sounds more labor intensive than it actually is     Works great with sweet potatoes too - if you can eat those.  sweet potatoes you don't even need to soak.  Just toss with a little oil and seasonings of your choice, and into the air fryer.


----------



## Donald - my hero

Pumpkin1172 said:


> Good thing that air fryer  you recently scored makes AMAZING fries!!!!!!  We have them at least once a week!!!!!  Just remember to soak them first in cold water - even if it's only 10 minutes, give another quick rinse, then dry them with tea towels.  It sounds more labor intensive than it actually is     Works great with sweet potatoes too - if you can eat those.  sweet potatoes you don't even need to soak.  Just toss with a little oil and seasonings of your choice, and into the air fryer.


*I actually picked up a pack of pre-cut sweet tater fries on my way out of the store, now I just need to get the thing washed out! I snagged a fancy-pants oil sprayer & a new grinder for my pink Himalayan salt from Amazon Cyber Monday sales so I'm ready to go, just need to find the energy (that section of the store was cleaned out  )*


----------



## Donald - my hero

*urgh ... take the time to read labels carefully gang! Used some of my very precious afternoon energy (something that's rarely talked about is the finite amount of energy depression leaves you with) to wash out my fryer and cook my sweet tater fries.  Yeah it's not close to any meal time but,  FRIES! Opened the container and thought something is wrong with these,  took another glance at the label what- the- what ? Crinkle cut SQUASH?!?! Gross,  just   luckily it's a safe food for me but not what I've been wanting to eat.  Tossed them in the oven to roast and then they'll become soup instead.   *


----------



## mommasita

Donald - my hero said:


> *urgh ... take the time to read labels carefully gang! Used some of my very precious afternoon energy (something that's rarely talked about is the finite amount of energy depression leaves you with) to wash out my fryer and cook my sweet tater fries.  Yeah it's not close to any meal time but,  FRIES! Opened the container and thought something is wrong with these,  took another glance at the label what- the- what ? Crinkle cut SQUASH?!?! Gross,  just  luckily it's a safe food for me but not what I've been wanting to eat. Tossed them in the oven to roast and then they'll become soup instead. *



aww gawd, that does sound gross.
So dissapointed for you, ugh. When you are feeling like something. Well, hopefully tomorrow 

I understand the energy/depression. A lot of times I’d be more than happy to stay in my sweats on my sofa. Either through sheer exhaustion, or I just am down and can’t be bothered, basically don’t want to see anyone.

Sensing you gentle hugs


----------



## Debbie

Donald - my hero said:


> *urgh ... take the time to read labels carefully gang! Used some of my very precious afternoon energy (something that's rarely talked about is the finite amount of energy depression leaves you with) to wash out my fryer and cook my sweet tater fries.  Yeah it's not close to any meal time but,  FRIES! Opened the container and thought something is wrong with these,  took another glance at the label what- the- what ? Crinkle cut SQUASH?!?! Gross,  just  luckily it's a safe food for me but not what I've been wanting to eat. Tossed them in the oven to roast and then they'll become soup instead. *


That is definitely something that I would do.   I hate when my mouth is ready for A and I get Z  The soup will be delicious....not fries, but delicious just the same.


----------



## bgula

I can't remember where to find the current offer that's out for 5000pts for 30L fillups at Esso/Mobil.  I thought I got an email, but can't find it and google search is not helping.
Edit:  Never mind, I found the email I was looking for.


----------



## tinkerone

Wednesday, save offer day  I'm going to take my own advice and do it now while I remember.  Almost forgot last week.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*I can't seem to find a clear answer to a basic question and I'm hoping someone can help me. If I'm redeeming points will I still earn points? I only buy items that I have offers for,  other than 2 high end organic products that are never included everything else is. So can I BOTH earn points AND redeem them on the same products  *


----------



## tinkerone

Donald - my hero said:


> *I can't seem to find a clear answer to a basic question and I'm hoping someone can help me. If I'm redeeming points will I still earn points? I only buy items that I have offers for,  other than 2 high end organic products that are never included everything else is. So can I BOTH earn points AND redeem them on the same products *


You will get the points for the personal offers but not for a 20X offer.  At least that has been my experience.


----------



## tinkerone

This is your friendly Wednesday morning reminder.  Save your offers.


----------



## tinkerone

Time to save your offers.  
I didn't even get a chance to see what my offers were from last week, I have been so busy.  It will be a nice to take a look, lol.


----------



## Debbie

Thank you!


----------



## bababear_50

Thanks tinkerone
I just realized I forgot to check-out with our order ,,,went back into account and was able to get one of the last 3 pick up times for 24th Dec, PHEW!
Hugs
Mel


----------



## Donald - my hero

*I finally got around to using my new Air fryer (huhm .. think i need to give it a name?) yesterday to try a brand new recipe because who doesn't need to add extra stress to this time of year?  
SO ... here we go, a safe-for-me Coconut Chocolate Cheesecake!!! Took days to create a recipe from various ones but dang, it is SOOOOOO good!

Can't have any commercially prepared cookies AND wheat is out so no graham crust -- toasted coconut, cocoa & butter

Used my trusty Max the Mighty Mixer to make the filling, again most ingredients aren't safe for me BUT i stumbled across sweetened condensed coconut milk to make up for no eggs and the cream cheese from Organic Meadows has no added gums & gunk I can't eat


Popped it in the air fryer and crossed my fingers, no idea what I would be getting out an hour later, liked the thought of not needing to fight with a water bath


Here's what we ended up with tonight
*


----------



## Debbie

According to my Microsoft Things to Do app, it is Wednesday...I need Holland America Line's elevator mats to keep track these days....and time to save your offers.


----------



## tinkerone

Debbie said:


> According to my Microsoft Things to Do app, it is Wednesday...I need Holland America Line's elevator mats to keep track these days....and time to save your offers.





Debbie said:


> According to my Microsoft Things to Do app, it is Wednesday...I need Holland America Line's elevator mats to keep track these days....and time to save your offers.


Thanks for the reminder.  With everything that is going on I totally forgot what day it is.  I would have skipped right over this.  
Now to decide what to save.....


----------



## pigletto

Debbie said:


> According to my Microsoft Things to Do app, it is Wednesday...I need Holland America Line's elevator mats to keep track these days....and time to save your offers.


HaHa I forgot about those. I kind of laughed at them at the start of our 12 night UK cruise in 2018. By the middle of the cruise I knew exactly why they were there and loved them.


----------



## scrappinginontario

I just received an email from PC Optiumum summarizing points earned, spent, etc.  I've often tried to keep track of this information myself so it was neat for them to do it for me.

Wow!!  That was a lot of free stuff!  Excited to earn and redeem more in 2022!


----------



## Debbie

I got mine as well. I was amazed at the number of points I've racked up, and the amount of points redeemed! Of course that just means that I spent a _lot_ on my credit card this year.


----------



## scrappinginontario

Debbie said:


> I got mine as well. I was amazed at the number of points I've racked up, and the amount of points redeemed! Of course that just means that I spent a _lot_ on my credit card this year.


LOL, I hear you!  I've taken to putting everything possible on my PC MC and then pay it off every few days.  Works out well as I don't pay any interest charges yet was also able to earn over $730 of free money this year.  I'll take it!!!


----------



## Pumpkin1172

We did very well this year too!  I was quite impressed.  I will have enough points/gc to purchase our 1 day at Disney and some of our food and souvenirs.  I call that a win.  Now crossing my fingers DH love HS.  We will be checking out all the Galaxy World /Star Wars things!!!!!  I can't wait!!!!


----------



## tinkerone

Well, it happened.  I forgot to save offers yesterday.  I really didn't have anything of value left to save so that's good.  When I just went in to see what new offers they gave me, I was pleasantly surprised they are all good ones I can use.  I have one for spend $200 in points get $300 off so this must be a bonus weekend if anyone was waiting for one. 
Here's to great 2022 offers.


----------



## Debbie

tinkerone said:


> Well, it happened.  I forgot to save offers yesterday.  I really didn't have anything of value left to save so that's good.  When I just went in to see what new offers they gave me, I was pleasantly surprised they are all good ones I can use.  I have one for spend $200 in points get $300 off so this must be a bonus weekend if anyone was waiting for one.
> Here's to great 2022 offers.


And I never thought about it because I saved mine on Monday when I determined that I wasn't going to go shopping this week. 
Interesting PC Express story. I've had one order on my account from October 30. When I picked up the order there was a glitch and I had to pay inside the store. No problem. EXCEPT that same order has been labelled as "processing" on my account since then. Last night, I got notice that I had had $183 put on my PCMC from PC Express. It turns out that they were "getting my order ready" Uh...I picked it up on October 30 at 6:05 pm. I called and they are "looking into it". I asked that the missing 20 000 PC points (a birthday offer) from that order be given, but I know what the odds of THAT happening is since I argued about those points in November. I'm actually in the process of making a PC Express order for Saturday, and there'd better only be ONE there to pick up!


----------



## AngelDisney

Me forgot to save too! Thought I might go for a shop yesterday evening.


----------



## marchingstar

I hadn’t seen the email so I just went through and found mine. I love the breakdown!

I have a dedicated savings account where I transfer the $$ I save. If I compare the numbers, the email is actually wrong! I think it might be calculating the number of points I’ve redeemed at the standard 10,000=$10 off, but I usually use points during bonus events so my actual savings are higher. In any case, I saved about $1200, which is a good return. 

Just for fun, I’ll set my goal for next year to earn a million points. I earned 850,000 this year, and I think a bit more is possible with rising food costs.


----------



## kuhltiffany

Depends on the store. In Loblaws you can redeem and receive on the same thing. I “bought” a tv on Black Friday for $399, with taxes and fees it was around $475. I redeemed $400 of points and got back @115,000 in bonus points. So they paid me for it!



Donald - my hero said:


> *I can't seem to find a clear answer to a basic question and I'm hoping someone can help me. If I'm redeeming points will I still earn points? I only buy items that I have offers for,  other than 2 high end organic products that are never included everything else is. So can I BOTH earn points AND redeem them on the same products *


----------



## kuhltiffany

Definitely a good year. We put everything on it for our renovation, so not likely to be repeated though


----------



## scrappinginontario

kuhltiffany said:


> View attachment 636653
> 
> Definitely a good year. We put everything on it for our renovation, so not likely to be repeated though


Way to go!!!  That's an amazing haul!!


----------



## Debbie

kuhltiffany said:


> View attachment 636653
> 
> Definitely a good year. We put everything on it for our renovation, so not likely to be repeated though


That's phenomenal! That buys a lot of chips and salsa!


----------



## Pumpkin1172

It's Wednesday...time to save any offers you might have!!!!

I was hoping to have a personal offer as I am needing a couple of things again, but the offer was spend 40 get 10,000 points.  Not a great offer.  I will wait until the weekend, and hopefully it will be a 20,000 points for 50.00.


----------



## Debbie

Does anyone else pine for the days when MILK was a regular offer?


----------



## tinkerone

Pumpkin1172 said:


> It's Wednesday...time to save any offers you might have!!!!
> 
> I was hoping to have a personal offer as I am needing a couple of things again, but the offer was spend 40 get 10,000 points.  Not a great offer.  I will wait until the weekend, and hopefully it will be a 20,000 points for 50.00.


Thank you!  This would have been another week I would have forgotten and there were two offers I wanted saved.  
I'm glad someone is on the ball.


----------



## star72232

Debbie said:


> Does anyone else pine for the days when MILK was a regular offer?



 I remember those days!


----------



## tinkerone

Wednesday, save your offers.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Just went into the app to see what offers we have this week - as I am needing one item that is pricey and was hoping that I would have a good offer when purchasing that.  It looks like Points Days are coming next week.  

Just wanted to point that out to anyone who has a goal they want to achieve for the year,   It might help you reach your goal a little easier!

I also have an offer at Superstore of spend 200.00 get 20,000 points.  Hopefully this is an offer for everyone, and others might be able to take advantage of it.  We typically don't spend 200.00 there, so it is wasted on us.  But I hope others can use it!


----------



## youngdeb12

Pumpkin1172 said:


> Just went into the app to see what offers we have this week - as I am needing one item that is pricey and was hoping that I would have a good offer when purchasing that.  It looks like Points Days are coming next week.
> 
> Just wanted to point that out to anyone who has a goal they want to achieve for the year,   It might help you reach your goal a little easier!
> 
> I also have an offer at Superstore of spend 200.00 get 20,000 points.  Hopefully this is an offer for everyone, and others might be able to take advantage of it.  We typically don't spend 200.00 there, so it is wasted on us.  But I hope others can use it!



I rarely get the spend threshold offers for Superstore :'(.  I will get multiple 20X points at Shoppers though during the week which is much better IMO if you need a bunch of stuff there.  No offer for me this week.  Looking forward to points week though!


----------



## alohamom

Can anyone explain to me what "Points Days" is? 
I am a casual PC Optimum collector and really only get points at Shoppers Drug Mart.


----------



## mommasita

Did anyone download the Pc health App ? I’ve been doing it daily for a bit over a month I guess. You add health to your journey, and every day you click you did it (I lie, never do it), and it gives 20pts each.


----------



## Donald - my hero

mommasita said:


> Did anyone download the Pc health App ? I’ve been doing it daily for a bit over a month I guess. You add health to your journey, and every day you click you did it (I lie, never do it), and it gives 20pts each.


*and certain ones are double this month so I've been getting 40. Oh and you can do the activities repeatedly, it doesn't seem to care *


----------



## mommasita

alohamom said:


> Can anyone explain to me what "Points Days" is?
> I am a casual PC Optimum collector and really only get points at Shoppers Drug Mart.



I’m not really sure, but I found this. Hope it helps https://secure.pcinsiders.ca/insidersproject/en/read/article/5-ways-to-prep-for-points-days


----------



## alohamom

mommasita said:


> I’m not really sure, but I found this. Hope it helps https://secure.pcinsiders.ca/insidersproject/en/read/article/5-ways-to-prep-for-points-days



Thank you!


----------



## tinkerone

Save your offers day!


----------



## scrappinginontario

Seeing something new today that I haven't experienced before.

When I open my app, all of last week's offers are 'faded' and say 'Expired' but, there are no new offers there, nor are the offers I held over for the week available.  I closed and reopened the app - no change.

Is anyone else experiencing this?  I can tell part of the app knows it's Thursday as the title at the top discusses 'Points Days' but, no offers to be had!  Weird!!  I was hoping to hop out this evening to pick some things up as we leave (  ) to visit °o° tomorrow.


----------



## bgula

I can't load any offers today either.  They seem to be having problems with their website.

Edit:  Just checked again and the website is working now


----------



## scrappinginontario

bgula said:


> I can't load any offers today either.  They seem to be having problems with their website.
> 
> Edit:  Just checked again and the website is working now


Mine is working now too.


----------



## mommasita

Hi guys
i bought the  100$ Keg gift card, no points, I saw in the ad it could take 3 weeks, but don’t remember that before. I’ve done this reward. I put  in an Inquiry and requested them. I’m still waiting on my 16000 from my Pepsi purchase last night.

I just wondered if anyone had any similar experiences?


----------



## Silvermist999

mommasita said:


> Hi guys
> i bought the  100$ Keg gift card, no points, I saw in the ad it could take 3 weeks, but don’t remember that before. I’ve done this reward. I put  in an Inquiry and requested them. I’m still waiting on my 16000 from my Pepsi purchase last night.
> 
> I just wondered if anyone had any similar experiences?




I didn’t get the Keg, but under the same offer, I got the Apple and PlayStation store gift cards.  The points showed on my receipt and my balance was updated on the App.  It also shows I redeemed the offer, didn’t realize it was one time use only since it’s not a targeted offer, I was hoping to get more gift cards.


----------



## youngdeb12

mommasita said:


> Hi guys
> i bought the  100$ Keg gift card, no points, I saw in the ad it could take 3 weeks, but don’t remember that before. I’ve done this reward. I put  in an Inquiry and requested them. I’m still waiting on my 16000 from my Pepsi purchase last night.
> 
> I just wondered if anyone had any similar experiences?



I've had the points be delayed before, and I believe it was on the Keg cards as well.  I also read that it could take up to 3 weeks, so I would wait that long before I really worried about it.  A points inquiry likely won't do anything until the 3 weeks has passed anyway.  I plan to buy an Apple GC tomorrow when I go so I will update with my experience.


----------



## mommasita

Thank you both. I was honestly thinking of going for another gift card  tomorrow, I’m just concerned I do not get either of the bonus points . I did buy them last year or the year before, and believe it was immediately given. Thank you though, and will wait for your update  back @youngdeb12


----------



## tinkerone

mommasita said:


> Hi guys
> i bought the  100$ Keg gift card, no points, I saw in the ad it could take 3 weeks, but don’t remember that before. I’ve done this reward. I put  in an Inquiry and requested them. I’m still waiting on my 16000 from my Pepsi purchase last night.
> 
> I just wondered if anyone had any similar experiences?


If you buy the GC from Shoppers it takes a few weeks.  For some reason, if you purchase from Loblaws they are added right away.  Not sure about the other stores.
This has always been my experience, which is why I dislike purchasing the cards from Shoppers.


----------



## mommasita

tinkerone said:


> If you buy the GC from Shoppers it takes a few weeks.  For some reason, if you purchase from Loblaws they are added right away.  Not sure about the other stores.
> This has always been my experience, which is why I dislike purchasing the cards from Shoppers.



oh ok, ty, I’m pretty sure it was Loblaws the last time. And yep, Shoppers now. So although I have submitted it, before I read the 3 week thing, I’ll be patient.


----------



## 4orm

I bought a few doordash cards and got my points right away. Supposedly the terms of service are different between Loblaws and Shoppers. Loblaws is immediate but Shoppers can take a couple weeks. Why they didn't merge their systems when they merged the program, I'll never know.


----------



## bababear_50

Just posting in case others have Gift Card issues.
I purchased many gift cards for my family for Christmas at Shoppers Drug Mart.
I did save all the receipts and stapled them onto the cards.
It seems some of them have 0 balance on them. My son went to use the gas card I bought him yesterday and the card is empty (should have $50) on it.
1-800-746-7737 ,,,,, He is going to try and call Shoppers.

Hugs
Mel


----------



## juniorbugman

bababear_50 said:


> Just posting in case others have Gift Card issues.
> I purchased many gift cards for my family for Christmas at Shoppers Drug Mart.
> I did save all the receipts and stapled them onto the cards.
> It seems some of them have 0 balance on them. My son went to use the gas card I bought him yesterday and the card is empty (should have $50) on it.
> 1-800-746-7737 ,,,,, He is going to try and call Shoppers.
> 
> Hugs
> Mel


They had a big story on CTV news about gift cards from Shoppers.   Seems this has been happening to a lot of people lately.


----------



## bababear_50

juniorbugman said:


> They had a big story on CTV news about gift cards from Shoppers.   Seems this has been happening to a lot of people lately.


Thanks Hon
Yeah after reading the article I may be making my own homemade coupons and paperclipping money (cash) to them next year.

Hugs
Mel


----------



## juniorbugman

bababear_50 said:


> Thanks Hon
> Yeah after reading the article I may be making my own homemade coupons and paperclipping money (cash) to them next year.
> 
> Hugs
> Mel


Or they have said to buy gift cards from the source.  So if you want a Chapters gift card buy from Chapters, Shell buy from Shell etc.


----------



## youngdeb12

mommasita said:


> Thank you both. I was honestly thinking of going for another gift card  tomorrow, I’m just concerned I do not get either of the bonus points . I did buy them last year or the year before, and believe it was immediately given. Thank you though, and will wait for your update  back @youngdeb12



Sounds like we've figured out that Shoppers is the source of the issue.  I bought $100 GC to Apple today and got the 15,000 points on the receipt.  My points days haul was 94,500 and it was all stuff that I would normally buy anyway.  I've got over 200,000 points now waiting to be redeemed for Disney GCs!


----------



## 4orm

I didn't know we could still get gcs with points! Is that only certain stores?


----------



## mommasita

4orm said:


> I didn't know we could still get gcs with points! Is that only certain stores?


I’m getting points from buying the gift card. It’s in the special this week or for A few days at least


----------



## mommasita

mommasita said:


> I’m getting points from buying the gift card. It’s in the special this week or for A few days at least


Oops sorry, quoting myself because I just re-read and realized you meant the poster above. Sorry


----------



## 4orm

mommasita said:


> I’m getting points from buying the gift card. It’s in the special this week or for A few days at least



Oh I thought youngdeb12 was talking about redeeming for Disney gift cards. 
I topped up my PCO with some doordashcards yesterday. Great deal!


----------



## tinkerone

4orm said:


> I didn't know we could still get gcs with points! Is that only certain stores?


You can't.  I think what she meant was using the 'pay for what you buy and slip in a GC for the amount spent'.  You can justify that as 'I paid for what I would have bought and got the GC free'.  It's just in our minds but it works out well.  I still have a GC that I didn't pay for.


----------



## youngdeb12

tinkerone said:


> You can't.  I think what she meant was using the 'pay for what you buy and slip in a GC for the amount spent'.  You can justify that as 'I paid for what I would have bought and got the GC free'.  It's just in our minds but it works out well.  I still have a GC that I didn't pay for.



Thanks!  I should have been more specific.  As long as you spend as much on groceries as you are redeeming for the gift card, you are "getting it for free".  The Superstore I go to used to let you redeem points for gift cards at the self checkout but they've closed that loophole.  You can now only redeem points for as much as you spend in groceries.


----------



## bababear_50

New No Frills Flyer Feb 3 - Feb 9th
Good deal on PC points
"No Frills Ontario has an amazing PC Optimum offer starting this Thursday! From February the 3rd until the 9th, get 10,000 PC Optimum points for every $20 spent on Home, Entertainment, and Healthy & Beauty products."
https://smartcanucks.ca/Hugs Mel

https://forum.smartcanucks.ca/445754-no-frills-gta-feb-3-9-a-canada/


----------



## Debbie

This is your reminder. Today is Wednesday, and time to save those offers!


----------



## scrappinginontario

bababear_50 said:


> Just posting in case others have Gift Card issues.
> I purchased many gift cards for my family for Christmas at Shoppers Drug Mart.
> I did save all the receipts and stapled them onto the cards.
> It seems some of them have 0 balance on them. My son went to use the gas card I bought him yesterday and the card is empty (should have $50) on it.
> 1-800-746-7737 ,,,,, He is going to try and call Shoppers.
> 
> Hugs
> Mel





juniorbugman said:


> They had a big story on CTV news about gift cards from Shoppers.   Seems this has been happening to a lot of people lately.


Interesting.  We’re at Disney now and brought the GC we purchased with points that we have been saving for 2 years.  We had 19 saved up and only one so far had a zero balance.  I will be more careful in the future to see they’re activated but really it’s been a great way to travel!! Our own little ‘free dining’  plan!


----------



## mort1331

scrappinginontario said:


> Interesting.  We’re at Disney now and brought the GC we purchased with points that we have been saving for 2 years.  We had 19 saved up and only one so far had a zero balance.  I will be more careful in the future to see they’re activated but really it’s been a great way to travel!! Our own little ‘free dining’  plan!
> View attachment 643994


Wow good haul..sorry to hear that one was blank...did you know you can go on disney gift card site and combine them to a max of 1000.


----------



## hdrolfe

mort1331 said:


> Wow good haul..sorry to hear that one was blank...did you know you can go on disney gift card site and combine them to a max of 1000.



That's what I do! I keep the one I am using and a blank one on the site, and the blank one in my safe in the room. If I lose the one with money on it I can easily transfer it all over (hopefully before someone uses it).


----------



## youngdeb12

hdrolfe said:


> That's what I do! I keep the one I am using and a blank one on the site, and the blank one in my safe in the room. If I lose the one with money on it I can easily transfer it all over (hopefully before someone uses it).



We do the same!  I also add them to the Disney Gift Card site right away just to make sure that they were activated correctly.


----------



## scrappinginontario

mort1331 said:


> Wow good haul..sorry to hear that one was blank...did you know you can go on disney gift card site and combine them to a max of 1000.


Yes thank you.  I haven’t tried but was aware it was an option.

For me it was the fun of the surprise as I had no idea how many we had  collected, I just kept tucking them away.  It’s been zero challenge having multiples as I keep them in a ziplock and pull out as needed.  I have a sharpie in the front pocket of my backpack so update the front of the card with the new balance each time we use it.

It’s been great and we would do this again for sure!


----------



## disneyfreak89

Sorry of this has already been answered but nothing came up when I searched.

Do you get regular PC points when purchasing gift cards at Loblaws/Shoppers?


----------



## youngdeb12

disneyfreak89 said:


> Sorry of this has already been answered but nothing came up when I searched.
> 
> Do you get regular PC points when purchasing gift cards at Loblaws/Shoppers?



No.  You don't get PC points for purchasing GCs unless there's a specific promotion going on (usually things like Apple, Netflix, Keg, Kobo, Xbox, etc).  For example, for Points days you could get 15,000 points for purchasing $100 worth of various GCs.  Normal purchases of GCs don't earn points.


----------



## mommasita

Oh boy you guys. So, I purchased Pepsi last week, it was on the point special days. 8000 for every 20$. I earned 16,000. I never got them, send in an inquiry, received an email this morning they were added to my account. NO
After work I spent 20 minutes waiting on the chat, then the agent told me the e-mail was fraudulent . I am like no, it’s too specific, I checked the sender, I have a case #. I just called, waited on hold, nope, it was a REAL email. They now deposited my 16000 points. 
I also made a complaint, I never do that, but seriously, she told me delete it, it’s fraudulent, don’t click, we apologize, etc. False info. 
I will just patiently wait out the rest of my 3 weeks for my 15,000 for my gift card now, I must have a name there,


----------



## youngdeb12

mommasita said:


> Oh boy you guys. So, I purchased Pepsi last week, it was on the point special days. 8000 for every 20$. I earned 16,000. I never got them, send in an inquiry, received an email this morning they were added to my account. NO
> After work I spent 20 minutes waiting on the chat, then the agent told me the e-mail was fraudulent . I am like no, it’s too specific, I checked the sender, I have a case #. I just called, waited on hold, nope, it was a REAL email. They now deposited my 16000 points.
> I also made a complaint, I never do that, but seriously, she told me delete it, it’s fraudulent, don’t click, we apologize, etc. False info.
> I will just patiently wait out the rest of my 3 weeks for my 15,000 for my gift card now, I must have a name there,



Wow!  They used to be so much better to deal with about missing points.  They would usually respond within a day or two and you would have your points.  I bet your 15,000 will show up right on the 3 week mark


----------



## disneyfreak89

youngdeb12 said:


> No.  You don't get PC points for purchasing GCs unless there's a specific promotion going on (usually things like Apple, Netflix, Keg, Kobo, Xbox, etc).  For example, for Points days you could get 15,000 points for purchasing $100 worth of various GCs.  Normal purchases of GCs don't earn points.



Ok thanks!


----------



## Debbie

It's Wednesday. Time to save those offers!


----------



## mommasita

So I got my 15,000 for my Keg card. All up to date


----------



## mort1331

mommasita said:


> So I got my 15,000 for my Keg card. All up to date


so when are we going to dinner////


----------



## tinkerone

Wednesday, save your offers!


----------



## mort1331

started collecting disney \gc again for trip to Aulani,, its a trip we need at this time,,,july cant come soon enough,,,thankfully have a wack of pcpoints to convert each grocery trip.


----------



## tlcdoula

mort1331 said:


> started collecting disney \gc again for trip to Aulani,, its a trip we need at this time,,,july cant come soon enough,,,thankfully have a wack of pcpoints to convert each grocery trip.


I have started to save up my points again too... We have our first grandbaby coming in a couple of months and will be heading down in December with them.  I was able to save convert a good chunk of points for our past November trip and hope to do the same for this one...


----------



## marchingstar

I had a good shop at Superstore today. I got an emailed code for 20,000 bonus points on a 100$+ grocery pickup, and an app offer for 20,000 with a 200$+ shop. They stacked, so my 210$ grocery pickup netted 45,000 points. 

Over 20% return is pretty good for Superstore!


----------



## tlcdoula

marchingstar said:


> I had a good shop at Superstore today. I got an emailed code for 20,000 bonus points on a 100$+ grocery pickup, and an app offer for 20,000 with a 200$+ shop. They stacked, so my 210$ grocery pickup netted 45,000 points.
> 
> Over 20% return is pretty good for Superstore!


That is awesome... I have those as well and was wondering if they would stack!!!   I better get my order together


----------



## Anthony777

I've skimmed parts of this thread, but haven't found what I'm looking for (sorry if I missed it)--here's my question:

We're mainly shop at Superstore in BC (Shoppers rarely) and do fairly well in working the Optimum points program.  We're planning driving down to Disneyland later this year, and wondering if there's any advantages to specific ways of redeeming PC points related to this trip, besides just saving on our groceries so we have more $$ to spend on the trip?  We already have all our park tickets and most of our accommodations booked, btw.

And, does anyone have ideas about how common Disney gift cards are in Superstore and/or Shoppers here in BC?  Thanks!


----------



## youngdeb12

Anthony777 said:


> I've skimmed parts of this thread, but haven't found what I'm looking for (sorry if I missed it)--here's my question:
> 
> We're mainly shop at Superstore in BC (Shoppers rarely) and do fairly well in working the Optimum points program.  We're planning driving down to Disneyland later this year, and wondering if there's any advantages to specific ways of redeeming PC points related to this trip, besides just saving on our groceries so we have more $$ to spend on the trip?  We already have all our park tickets and most of our accommodations booked, btw.
> 
> And, does anyone have ideas about how common Disney gift cards are in Superstore and/or Shoppers here in BC?  Thanks!



We've always done the "buy a Disney GC for the amount of groceries you're purchasing and then redeem the same value of points" trick to get our Disney GCs for free.  I am in BC as well and have no issues finding them at Shoppers or Superstore.  I don't usually redeem my points at Shoppers this way as I usually don't spend as much there, but I definitely take advantage when I get a 20X points offer for Shoppers because it is by far the fastest way to accumulate points, especially if they have a half decent grocery section.  Our Superstore used to only have the $50 value ones but now it seems as though they've switched over to the variable value, loadable GCs.


----------



## Anthony777

youngdeb12 said:


> We've always done the "buy a Disney GC for the amount of groceries you're purchasing and then redeem the same value of points" trick to get our Disney GCs for free.  I am in BC as well and have no issues finding them at Shoppers or Superstore.  I don't usually redeem my points at Shoppers this way as I usually don't spend as much there, but I definitely take advantage when I get a 20X points offer for Shoppers because it is by far the fastest way to accumulate points, especially if they have a half decent grocery section.  Our Superstore used to only have the $50 value ones but now it seems as though they've switched over to the variable value, loadable GCs.



OK, so if I'm following your trick (not sure--extra brain fog on Friday), you get your groceries and figure out how many points you'd earn on that shopping trip, and then add a GC of same points value, and use that amount of points to pay for the purchase?

While I'm asking, I understand that Disney gift cards purchased in Canada are in CDN$--if one has both USD and CDN$ Disney gift cards, can they still be combined?


----------



## youngdeb12

Anthony777 said:


> OK, so if I'm following your trick (not sure--extra brain fog on Friday), you get your groceries and figure out how many points you'd earn on that shopping trip, and then add a GC of same points value, and use that amount of points to pay for the purchase?
> 
> While I'm asking, I understand that Disney gift cards purchased in Canada are in CDN$--if one has both USD and CDN$ Disney gift cards, can they still be combined?



So say I purchase $100 in groceries. I have 100,000 points I can redeem to cover said groceries. I also add a $100 GC to my purchase. That way I am essentially getting the GC for free instead of the groceries.

You used to be able to combine CAD and USD GCs on the Disney gift card site but that ended a few years ago.  When you use the CAD GC in the US, it is converted at the previous day’s FX rate.


----------



## Anthony777

youngdeb12 said:


> So say I purchase $100 in groceries. I have 100,000 points I can redeem to cover said groceries. I also add a $100 GC to my purchase. That way I am essentially getting the GC for free instead of the groceries.
> 
> You used to be able to combine CAD and USD GCs on the Disney gift card site but that ended a few years ago.  When you use the CAD GC in the US, it is converted at the previous day’s FX rate.



OK--makes sense---thanks for making it clear for me. 

On the combining cards, it looks like you can still combine DGC of the same currency at least (from Disney gift card site):




> Can I transfer funds between Disney Gift Cards and if so, how?
> 
> 
> Most Disney Gift Cards allow funds to be transferred to another Disney Gift Card by logging into DisneyGiftCard.com and visiting My Cards. You will need the 16-digit account number, and 4- or 8-digit EAN (or Security Code) from each Disney Gift Card to add to My Cards. Select the card you wish to transfer the other cards' funds to, select 'Transfer Funds to This Card' and follow the on-screen prompts.
> 
> Note that only full balance transfers can be processed up until $1,000. The maximum value for a Disney Gift Card is $1,000. Partial balance transfers are not available. Depending on where the cards were originally purchased and activated, some cards may not be eligible for transferring funds.


----------



## youngdeb12

Anthony777 said:


> OK--makes sense---thanks for making it clear for me.
> 
> On the combining cards, it looks like you can still combine DGC of the same currency at least (from Disney gift card site):



yep - same currency to same currency is still fine!


----------



## momof2gr8kids

tlcdoula said:


> I have started to save up my points again too... We have our first grandbaby coming in a couple of months and will be heading down in December with them.  I was able to save convert a good chunk of points for our past November trip and hope to do the same for this one...



We have 4 grandkids now and have been saving for a bit to take the first 3.  Covid delayed that and the oopsie #3 put it on hold too! lol Between AM Cash and Optimum Points we get about $250/month in GCs.  I'm still shopping for my brother in law and that helps boost my Optimum points.  I check the shoppers fliers first and get what I need that's on sale there during their bonus points days.  It really adds up fast!


----------



## tlcdoula

I had PC insider before but ended up canceling.   How do you accumulate extra points with it?


----------



## youngdeb12

tlcdoula said:


> I had PC insider before but ended up canceling.   How do you accumulate extra points with it?



You get 10% back in points on PC products & Joe Fresh and sometimes bonus offers in the app. I had it before they changed a bunch of the benefits. I’m not sure if I would make back the $119 fee without using the grocery pick up a lot. Those fees are $0 with PC insiders and they weren’t charging them a lot during the beginning of the pandemic. That’s mostly why I canceled.


----------



## Debbie

I do have PC Insider, and use PC Express all the time at No Frills. I became a member November 2020. In the past 15 months, this is what I have earned 

Because I have a PCMC, that adds points as well. The past 45 days, I have earned almost 100 000 PC points. Using both really helps earn points quickly. Tonight, I got an extra 20 000 points today for spending $100. I get that offer fairly regularly.


----------



## marchingstar

Just checked my PC Insiders report. I’ve had it for one year, earned 150,000 points and saved 100$ on grocery pickups. The program has good value for us!


----------



## tinkerone

It's that time of the week again.  Save your offers.


----------



## tinkerone

Another week flies by.  Wednesday, save your offers.


----------



## mort1331

tinkerone said:


> Another week flies by.  Wednesday, save your offers.


thanks for keeping us on point tink


----------



## mort1331

New dashboard,,,wow,,not much difference


----------



## tlcdoula

Has anyone noticed points going missing today?  I had a transaction of 5000 says redeemed at checkout.  I went on the chat and she said they have had a lot of calls regarding the same issue and a specialist is looking into it.


----------



## juniorbugman

tlcdoula said:


> Has anyone noticed points going missing today?  I had a transaction of 5000 says redeemed at checkout.  I went on the chat and she said they have had a lot of calls regarding the same issue and a specialist is looking into it.


Nope I just checked my account and I don't have any withdrawals.


----------



## Debbie

tlcdoula said:


> Has anyone noticed points going missing today?  I had a transaction of 5000 says redeemed at checkout.  I went on the chat and she said they have had a lot of calls regarding the same issue and a specialist is looking into it.


Yes. They told me that I was awarded 5000pts twice from Shoppers when I should only have had it once......they're taking the points back.


----------



## tlcdoula

Debbie said:


> Yes. They told me that I was awarded 5000pts twice from Shoppers when I should only have had it once......they're taking the points back.


I guess that is better than someone hacking our accounts.. but I would like to know when we received the extra 5000 points.


----------



## Debbie

tlcdoula said:


> I guess that is better than someone hacking our accounts.. but I would like to know when we received the extra 5000 points.


I had a points adjustment of 5000 points on January 25 and again on February 4. Apparently, I was only to get one. I have no idea what the points adjustment was for on either transaction. Probably one of those Shoppers deals that NEVER show on the receipts.


----------



## mort1331

wow just looked at my offers,,,almost always get each offer equalling 20%, like 200 for every $1 or 600 for every $3 and almost every week we had offers for cookies,,,thats the wife,,,well they just dropped the cookies to 300 for every $2 ,,50% drop? but all other offers still the same,,,,gotta break it to the wife,,,no cookies anymore.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

mort1331 said:


> wow just looked at my offers,,,almost always get each offer equalling 20%, like 200 for every $1 or 600 for every $3 and almost every week we had offers for cookies,,,thats the wife,,,well they just dropped the cookies to 300 for every $2 ,,50% drop? but all other offers still the same,,,,gotta break it to the wife,,,no cookies anymore.


When I would focus more on collecting AM and not points...the system would increase the offers to lure me back.  I also notice that if I use too many weekend spend 50 get 20X the offers...they increase it my spending threshold, then if I hold off for a couple of weeks...it goes back down again lol.  

It's like they are always watching


----------



## tlcdoula

Debbie said:


> I had a points adjustment of 5000 points on January 25 and again on February 4. Apparently, I was only to get one. I have no idea what the points adjustment was for on either transaction. Probably one of those Shoppers deals that NEVER show on the receipts.


I just got a reply from them saying they retrieved the 5000 points because they were incorrectly awarded.  Wish they would give you more information than that.


----------



## tinkerone

Save your offers day.
I had a good shop yesterday.  Spent $51 before tax and received 23,765 in points.


----------



## Debbie

Thanks for the reminder.


----------



## mort1331

nothing good for us to save this week,,,rolling the dice and seeing what comes with a refresh


----------



## scrappinginontario

mort1331 said:


> nothing good for us to save this week,,,rolling the dice and seeing what comes with a refresh


Totally your call but my experience has been if I don’t save anything I get less offers.

Has anyone else experienced this?


----------



## mort1331

scrappinginontario said:


> Totally your call but my experience has been if I don’t save anything I get less offers.
> 
> Has anyone else experienced this?


I have done this before,,,most times because i forget,,,lol,,,and its hit and miss if its less same or more.


----------



## tinkerone

mort1331 said:


> nothing good for us to save this week,,,rolling the dice and seeing what comes with a refresh


I used my Coke offer on Tuesday, spend $10 get 2000 points, and I received everything I should have.  The offer, however, still showed in My Offers so I saved it for future use.  I love when that happens and it's an offer I will reuse.


----------



## youngdeb12

scrappinginontario said:


> Totally your call but my experience has been if I don’t save anything I get less offers.
> 
> Has anyone else experienced this?



I find the less I use the offers, the less offers I receive.  I compare my app to a friend's, who doesn't use it regularly, and I definitely get more offers and offers that are better suited to me.  I make sure to click the "don't show this offer again" button on offers that I will rarely use or aren't a good value.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

youngdeb12 said:


> I make sure to click the "don't show this offer again" button on offers that I will rarely use or aren't a good value.


I will have to try this.  I have done it for one or two things when I seen them and I'm like " what the heck - I would never buy that!" .  Thanks for that reminder!!!!


----------



## Debbie

Was anyone able to see their offers today? Whether I sign in independently, or follow the link on my email, I get an error page.


----------



## scrappinginontario

I've had no trouble.  Can see my offers.

My PC Optimum app was really acting up so I had to delete and reinstall it.


----------



## Debbie

scrappinginontario said:


> I've had no trouble.  Can see my offers.
> 
> My PC Optimum app was really acting up so I had to delete and reinstall it.


Thanks. I was on the computer and still can't access my offers. Everything else is there though. I did check my app, and my offers are there. 

An interesting thing happened. Last week, Wonder Bread was an offer. I bought the bread, and it was acknowledged in the Earned part of the dashboard. BUT, they didn't remove the offer, so I saved it again for this week, not expecting that to work. It did.   I only have 7 offers, though.


----------



## tinkerone

Debbie said:


> Thanks. I was on the computer and still can't access my offers. Everything else is there though. I did check my app, and my offers are there.
> 
> An interesting thing happened. Last week, Wonder Bread was an offer. I bought the bread, and it was acknowledged in the Earned part of the dashboard. BUT, they didn't remove the offer, so I saved it again for this week, not expecting that to work. It did.   I only have 7 offers, though.


Exactly what happened with my coke offer.  Didn't disappear so I saved it.  Win Win.


----------



## bgula

They are working on it.  Apparently the app works, but not by computer.  Need to save my offers by tomorrow as I'm away next week, so hopefully it will be working again soon.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*I have added a weekly alarm to  my phone to go off at 10:30 Wednesday NIGHT. I've found that the offers for the next week tend to be there, sort of greyed out saying they start "tomorrow" while the current ones are still able to be saved. This is letting me know which ones to save and which ones are already going to be there. Since I don't buy very many things from the PC family of stores the same 15-ish or so cycle through regularly for me but a couple i use every shopping trip!*


----------



## momof2gr8kids

Donald - my hero said:


> *I have added a weekly alarm to  my phone to go off at 10:30 Wednesday NIGHT. I've found that the offers for the next week tend to be there, sort of greyed out saying they start "tomorrow" while the current ones are still able to be saved. This is letting me know which ones to save and which ones are already going to be there. Since I don't buy very many things from the PC family of stores the same 15-ish or so cycle through regularly for me but a couple i use every shopping trip!*


A 10:30 pm alarm would jolt me out of sleep!  I can't stay awake that late!! lmao.
I find the 20x points at Shoppers is where I get most of my points.  I'll shop there first as long as it's the price as somewhere else.  Usually milk, eggs, bacon, cheese, cream and a lot of our staple items are the best price there so it's easy to get up to the  $50 or $60 spend I need.  Even better when I need to pick up those things for my brother in law!


----------



## Debbie

Reminding you that it's Wednesday and time to roll over those offers that you want for next week.


----------



## tinkerone

Wednesday, don't forget to save any offers you want kept.


----------



## mort1331

Wednesday, don't forget to save any offers you want kept.


----------



## tinkerone

mort1331 said:


> Wednesday, don't forget to save any offers you want kept.


Thank you!  I lose track of days now that we don't have our grandson through the week.  I would have totally forgotten.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

I have $264 in points right now and should definitely punch well over $300 by the weekend.  I love it when stuff I really need is timed with an additional offer.

I still can't believe I managed to cash in enough points back in 2020-21 to pay for our entire resort stay with gift cards ($1700 US!)  Now I am just throwing that money into savings and will use it for ticket upgrades, Xmas Party / AH event, gift card for food, souvenirs, etc

It makes the trip costs so much easier to swallow LOL


----------



## Pumpkin1172

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> I still can't believe I managed to cash in enough points back in 2020-21 to pay for our entire resort stay with gift cards ($1700 US!) Now I am just throwing that money into savings and will use it for ticket upgrades, Xmas Party / AH event, gift card for food, souvenirs, etc


 Way to go!!!!  That is awesome!!!!  It definitely makes it easier to swallow and won't mid paying extra for Genie+ and LL.


----------



## mort1331

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> I have $264 in points right now and should definitely punch well over $300 by the weekend.  I love it when stuff I really need is timed with an additional offer.
> 
> I still can't believe I managed to cash in enough points back in 2020-21 to pay for our entire resort stay with gift cards ($1700 US!)  Now I am just throwing that money into savings and will use it for ticket upgrades, Xmas Party / AH event, gift card for food, souvenirs, etc
> 
> It makes the trip costs so much easier to swallow LOL


We are using part of ours for the extra tax on the rooms in Hawaii,, and some of the charges to the room,,,love having that payed for already.


----------



## tinkerone

Save your offers.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

I'm sure this has been discussed in this thread, but does anyone here have the PC Mastercard?  With BMO removing the flight discount in July, I was thinking of switching cards, and I do collect a lot of PC points, so why not this one, especially with 10% in points.


----------



## scrappinginontario

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> I'm sure this has been discussed in this thread, but does anyone here have the PC Mastercard?  With BMO removing the flight discount in July, I was thinking of switching cards, and I do collect a lot of PC points, so why not this one, especially with 10% in points.


What do you mean by ‘BMO removing the flight discount?’  With this being a PC thread, many of us are not familiar with what other cc’s offer.

I just need to understand more.  Do you have a BMO MC and are considering switching to PC MC?

I have a PC MC and will say I put EVERYTHING on it.  (lol last week one sale was $0.16 after discounts and yes, put that on my MC).  On average, our family of 2 people earn $700+ each year.  That’s a lot!!

Also, PC Elite MC includes travel insurance which is an added saving.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

scrappinginontario said:


> What do you mean by ‘BMO removing the flight discount?’  With this being a PC thread, many of us are not familiar with what other cc’s offer.
> 
> I just need to understand more.  Do you have a BMO MC and are considering switching to PC MC?
> 
> I have a PC MC and will say I put EVERYTHING on it.  (lol last week one sale was $0.16 after discounts and yes, put that on my MC).  On average, our family of 2 people earn $700+ each year.  That’s a lot!!
> 
> Also, PC Elite MC includes travel insurance which is an added saving.



BMO Air Miles World Elite Mastercard has 15% off in miles for flights. They are removing the 15% in July and making it one-time 25% discount per year. Horrible.

Yes, I noted that I am thinking of switching cards.

I currently put everything on my BMO MC as well.

I would get getting the PC Elite MC, it says there isn't an annual fee?  How can this card not have a fee?


----------



## scrappinginontario

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> BMO Air Miles World Elite Mastercard has 15% off in miles for flights. They are removing the 15% in July and making it one-time 25% discount per year. Horrible.
> 
> Yes, I noted that I am thinking of switching cards.
> 
> I currently put everything on my BMO MC as well.
> 
> I would get getting the PC Elite MC, it says there isn't an annual fee?  How can this card not have a fee?


Thanks.  I wasn’t sure which way you were considering switching.

You’re correct. No fees for PC Elite MC  but AMAZING benefits!!!


----------



## tinkerone

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> I'm sure this has been discussed in this thread, but does anyone here have the PC Mastercard?  With BMO removing the flight discount in July, I was thinking of switching cards, and I do collect a lot of PC points, so why not this one, especially with 10% in points.


I have both and since I get a good discount on my BMO MC I will keep it.  I use my PC MC mostly at Shoppers.  Every once in a while they will have an offer that stacks with the 20Xs deal.  Use your PC MC and get 5000 extra points.  It's a great deal.  
If I was only going to keep one, and didn't see the benefit of the BMO MC, the PC MC would be my choice.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

I am not sure if any of you are on the tickertocker app, but I have been following a lady who is a couponer and finds awesome deals between coupons and pc points.  Sometimes she has some great finds - other times not so much. 

She is " @livingonaloonie "  if you are on there and want to follow her

She had a great find this week on cracker barrel cheese - at Superstore.  They had an instore promo of 7,500 points for every 15 dollars spent on cheese then she price matched a walfart price plus had coupons ( that where at the entrance of the store) for buy 2 save 3.00.  She ended up paying 21.00 for 30.00 worth of cheese and got 15,000 points back.  

I think I'm going to go do that deal - and I will grate and freeze some of it.  Cheese is one thing we eat alot of in our house.  

I wanted to share this one with anyone here, as this is a good one to get a good return of points.


----------



## mort1331

We have the PC Elite black card,,,and as others,,we put everything on it. The only time I dont is if some of our take outs give 10-20% off with cash,,,well that is always better then the card. But everything that makes sense goes on the card. We are between 800-1200 a year back in points,,,little less now since kids are not in daycare,,,and we could put daycare on there as well.
Currently collecting to have GCs for Hawaii and pay room tax and a few drinks with them.
This is why I am almost non existent with AM,,,that and there never seems anything with AM in my area anymore.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

@mort1331 plus I would save $130 or whatever the BMO card’s annual fee is since PC ones are no-fee.


----------



## mort1331

Good Morning,,,ITS WEDNESDAY....you know what to do....have a great day.


----------



## mort1331

Late in the day for a reminder,,,hope you all save


----------



## tinkerone

mort1331 said:


> Late in the day for a reminder,,,hope you all save


I did not heed your warning last week, forgot and lost 3 offers I had wanted to save.  Thanks for the reminder now, I didn't even realize it was Wednesday.  
Good thing someone is watching out for us.


----------



## flower_petals

Shopper's has 7500 pts on every $50 Netflix or Uber eats cards until Friday.  I will be grabbing a few of each and add them to my accts.


----------



## tinkerone

flower_petals said:


> Shopper's has 7500 pts on every $50 Netflix or Uber eats cards until Friday.  I will be grabbing a few of each and add them to my accts.View attachment 663895


Thanks for the reminder.  That helped with my AM offer of spend $750 on my MC.  $150 down, $600 to go.


----------



## bgula

I have an Esso offer of 1000 pts for $20, plus one for 2000 pts for $20.  If I do this offer, do I get both?


----------



## mort1331

flower_petals said:


> Shopper's has 7500 pts on every $50 Netflix or Uber eats cards until Friday.  I will be grabbing a few of each and add them to my accts.View attachment 663895


of course they do,,,,I just bought $60 one because ours was expiring monday. Oh well,,,will still buy and stock up. Thanks


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

bgula said:


> I have an Esso offer of 1000 pts for $20, plus one for 2000 pts for $20.  If I do this offer, do I get both?


I have never received an ESSO offer through the program. Interesting.


----------



## mort1331

Now I have to chase points from purchase of netflix cards. Submitted over the weekend with all numbers right. Recieved an email today saying we dont see any purchase that maybe the pc opt card wasnt entered. Its attached to my MC and the number show up on the reciept. 
UGHHH
for the most part PC  points work great for us,,,but thse minor hic cups are a PIA


----------



## tinkerone

mort1331 said:


> Now I have to chase points from purchase of netflix cards. Submitted over the weekend with all numbers right. Recieved an email today saying we dont see any purchase that maybe the pc opt card wasnt entered. Its attached to my MC and the number show up on the reciept.
> UGHHH
> for the most part PC  points work great for us,,,but thse minor hic cups are a PIThe


Points for GC's at Shoppers, for some stupid reason, takes a few weeks to show up.  I bought 3 of the Netflex on the weekend and the points didn't show as well.  I wouldn't worry about it for a bit.  I will post back when my points do show just in case there is an issue with you still not getting them.  
I have, as I always do with Shoppers, kept the flyer and the purchase reciept just incase.


----------



## mort1331

Good Morning all,,,Had my coffee already,,,its |Wed,,,,save those offers.


----------



## tinkerone

mort1331 said:


> Good Morning all,,,Had my coffee already,,,its |Wed,,,,save those offers.


Because I didn't heed your warning last week, I have nothing good to save, lol.
Thanks for the reminder.  I'll never put it off again.


----------



## hdrolfe

mort1331 said:


> Good Morning all,,,Had my coffee already,,,its |Wed,,,,save those offers.



I thought it was Tuesday so thanks


----------



## FigmentSpark

I just got this email.  Not sure if it's targeted or for everyone:


----------



## tlcdoula

Has anyone shopped at superstore this week and got the 25,000 points for spending $100 on "Home, electronics, toys, baby, cosmetics, health and beauty, Joe fresh apparel, lawn & garden and pharmacy"?  If so what have you purchased?

I find it harder to be sure of my points at superstore because there is always a line and it is so busy.  I am thinking I could stock up on hand soap, deodorant etc,.  I wonder if Dish soap would be included but am thinking know.  I do have a special offer for dawn dish soap but I assume that will not count.


----------



## youngdeb12

tlcdoula said:


> Has anyone shopped at superstore this week and got the 25,000 points for spending $100 on "Home, electronics, toys, baby, cosmetics, health and beauty, Joe fresh apparel, lawn & garden and pharmacy"?  If so what have you purchased?
> 
> I find it harder to be sure of my points at superstore because there is always a line and it is so busy.  I am thinking I could stock up on hand soap, deodorant etc,.  I wonder if Dish soap would be included but am thinking know.  I do have a special offer for dawn dish soap but I assume that will not count.



I haven't done it this time around, but I have done it in the past.  I usually stock up on pharmacy stuff that we go through a lot of, any toothpaste, hand soap, hand cream, birthday presents for any kids coming up...that kind of thing.  I don't think dish soap qualifies.


----------



## tinkerone

It's Wednesday (I think   ) so it's time to save offers.


----------



## ky.

I have a shoppers offer for 20,000 points when I spend $60 or more "on almost anything in store - not valid on any portion of your purchase paid for with PC optimum points"

I currently have $20 worth of points saved up and the item I want to buy is $74.99. If I use my points it comes down to $54.99 and I'm under the $60 threshold. So my question is, if I spend another $5.01 to bring my total back to over $60 do I get the 20,000 points? Or since I used points for part of my purchase does that void the offer?

I've never used my points before so Im not sure how it works. 

TIA


----------



## mort1331

ky. said:


> I have a shoppers offer for 20,000 points when I spend $60 or more "on almost anything in store - not valid on any portion of your purchase paid for with PC optimum points"
> 
> I currently have $20 worth of points saved up and the item I want to buy is $74.99. If I use my points it comes down to $54.99 and I'm under the $60 threshold. So my question is, if I spend another $5.01 to bring my total back to over $60 do I get the 20,000 points? Or since I used points for part of my purchase does that void the offer?
> 
> I've never used my points before so Im not sure how it works.
> 
> TIA


you are correct,,,as long as you are paying more than 60 not including taxes


----------



## mort1331

tinkerone said:


> Points for GC's at Shoppers, for some stupid reason, takes a few weeks to show up.  I bought 3 of the Netflex on the weekend and the points didn't show as well.  I wouldn't worry about it for a bit.  I will post back when my points do show just in case there is an issue with you still not getting them.
> I have, as I always do with Shoppers, kept the flyer and the purchase reciept just incase.


So I submitted a points inquiry,,,came back with we dont see a purchased made that day....read your statement, thought I would leave it for a bit and see.
This morning look at my balance and its up 30k, notice there was a "point adjustment" and that is the only explanation. I know they are my missing points, but after a week strange.
I will take it.


----------



## tinkerone

mort1331 said:


> So I submitted a points inquiry,,,came back with we dont see a purchased made that day....read your statement, thought I would leave it for a bit and see.
> This morning look at my balance and its up 30k, notice there was a "point adjustment" and that is the only explanation. I know they are my missing points, but after a week strange.
> I will take it.


Mine came in last night as well.  Listed as Points adjustment.  They were not there yesterday at noon so it might have posted late evening.  Just glad they came and I didn't have to follow up.  Shoppers GC points are the worst!


----------



## mort1331

tinkerone said:


> Mine came in last night as well.  Listed as Points adjustment.  They were not there yesterday at noon so it might have posted late evening.  Just glad they came and I didn't have to follow up.  Shoppers GC points are the worst!


They are for GC,,,but their bonus points come right away,,,and are great compared to AM or others,,,just watch the prices of what you buy,,,but 30% back is great


----------



## tinkerone

It's that time of the week again.  Save any offers you want to keep.


----------



## youngdeb12

I have been getting bonus points emails regularly for PC Express pick up.  Not sure if anyone else has been.  I'm getting an offer for 15-25K points on a $100 grocery pick up at least every other week.  My points balance has been growing!


----------



## tlcdoula

youngdeb12 said:


> I have been getting bonus points emails regularly for PC Express pick up.  Not sure if anyone else has been.  I'm getting an offer for 15-25K points on a $100 grocery pick up at least every other week.  My points balance has been growing!


I have too.  I had an email and one on my app that I was able to stack and use for our grocery order.  I got 50,000 points for our $250 grocery order


----------



## tinkerone

Wednesday so if there is anything you want to save, now would be the time to do it.


----------



## Debbie

youngdeb12 said:


> I have been getting bonus points emails regularly for PC Express pick up.  Not sure if anyone else has been.  I'm getting an offer for 15-25K points on a $100 grocery pick up at least every other week.  My points balance has been growing!


Yes! I've done very well spending the $100 and getting 20000 points. I think I get the offer every 2-4 weeks. Once they got it working properly last fall, I've been loving the codes!

We just got back from a visit to Cairo and needed groceries. I had a code and picked up groceries the day after we got home (jetlag be gone!). Then I used those points to pick up a couple of needed things at Shoppers the following day. PC Express for the win!


----------



## juniorbugman

Wednesday is almost over but don't forget to save your offers.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Forgot to save a couple of offers.  But I got a few good new ones!!!


----------



## mort1331

Shame shame on me,,,so busy and forgot,,havent even looked at offers today


----------



## youngdeb12

I have another threshold spend for Superstore!  That's two weeks in a row now and I rarely ever get them.  Also have a 25K bonus points offer for PC express so going to try and stack them!


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Of course I get an offer of 9,000 points for every 30.00 in the garden department.  I had used my points to purchase my bedding plants.  Little did they know I still need my tomato plants and a few other filler plants yet  so I guess the rest of my plants will be from Superstore.


----------



## tlcdoula

Pumpkin1172 said:


> Of course I get an offer of 9,000 points for every 30.00 in the garden department.  I had used my points to purchase my bedding plants.  Little did they know I still need my tomato plants and a few other filler plants yet  so I guess the rest of my plants will be from Superstore.


I am going to get our hanging baskets this weekend.  Perfect timing..


----------



## TammyLynn33

Did anyone get the app offer for Netflix ? I got one and purchased ‘
$120 worth but I think I only got credited for one card $60 worth.  And now I can’t see the offer it just says you earned…
Anyone still have this showing ? 
Thanks guys


----------



## youngdeb12

TammyLynn33 said:


> Did anyone get the app offer for Netflix ? I got one and purchased ‘
> $120 worth but I think I only got credited for one card $60 worth.  And now I can’t see the offer it just says you earned…
> Anyone still have this showing ?
> Thanks guys



I'm still showing the offer in my app:

6000 points for every $60 spent on Netflix Gift Cards
Start Date: May 26, 2022
End Date: June 1, 2022

Good for: Netflix gift cards purchased in-store only

Offer terms:  Offer valid in-store only.  Subject to availability; selection may vary by store.  We reserve the right to limit quantities.  See gift card for details, terms & conditions.  Offer applies to every $60 spent on Netflix gift cards in a single transaction.  Cannot be combined with any other gift card offers.  Not valid on prior purchases.  PC Optimum points cannot be redeemed toward the purchase of gift cards.  www.giftofchoice.ca


----------



## tlcdoula

TammyLynn33 said:


> Did anyone get the app offer for Netflix ? I got one and purchased ‘
> $120 worth but I think I only got credited for one card $60 worth.  And now I can’t see the offer it just says you earned…
> Anyone still have this showing ?
> Thanks guys


----------



## TammyLynn33

tlcdoula said:


> View attachment 672228


Thank you. I bought two  $60 and only hit 6000 points. I def paid $120 I hope they both scanned and I have the receipt .


----------



## bababear_50

Sometimes I miss being part of the gang. 
I collect mostly Be Well Points at Rexall.
I will have to have a look at the Netflix and plant deals on my PC account though.
Thanks for the heads up.
Hugs
Mel


----------



## youngdeb12

If anyone got a threshold spend for Superstore this week, my gift card purchase for some reason counted towards it. Doubled up on a PC express email offer for 25K points on $150 and 22.5K threshold spend on $225 in store or online. Another 6K on the Netflix GC and I pulled in 57600 points this weekend on $250 total, $60 of which was a GC.


----------



## bababear_50

"There is a 6 day bonus redemption coming up at Shoppers Drug Mart Canada, and that will start Friday. On the weekend there will be a loadable 20x the points offer that you will find in your app, for those of you who would prefer to spend and build up your points."
See flyer here
https://smartcanucks.ca/

Soft Soap Body Wash $2.99
PC Spring Water $2.29
Kraft Peanut Butter $4.99
Tostitos or Ruffles 2/$6
Christie Cookies or Crackers 2/$4
PC or No Name Facial Tissue 6pk $4.99
Royale Tiger Towels $6.99 (up another $1 from the $5.99 we usually see!)
No Name Butter $4.29
Dozen Eggs $2.99
"There is a gift card offer this week as well, and for every $50 that you spend on OLG, McD0nalds, KOHO, or Sony gift cards you will get 7500 PC Optimum points. You will see the points in your accounts in two to four weeks, so be sure to keep your receipts until then."


----------



## tinkerone

It's that time of the week again.  Save your offers.  Don't forget like I do,


----------



## tinkerone

Shoppers has Lotto Gift Cards, spend $50 get 7500 points, starting *Saturday*.  I know some like this offer and posting just in case it gets missed.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Well, between a shopper's shop, a grocery shop and garden center shop - I have recouped all the points I spent to buy my bedding plants!!!  I will call that a win.


----------



## tinkerone

It's that time of the week again.  Save any offers you want to keep for next week.


----------



## mort1331

A helpful tip for offers in the PC app - if it’s something you don’t often buy or isn’t useful to you, you can open the offer and select “don’t show again” and you will start getting more offers based on what you actually buy.

Posted by youngdeb12 on the AM thread,,,never knew...thanks youngdeb12


----------



## Pumpkin1172

So we are now 6 months into the year.  Is anyone else " quirky" like me and set a goal of points collected?

I am right on track to get to my 800.00 goal for the year!  I am hoping to surpass it, but if I can get 800.00 this year, I will be PUMPED!!!!  I did just spend 80,000 on bedding plants, but I did make that back up in the past 2 weeks with shops.  

Now to go save my offers.  I seen I have a goldfish offer - this momma loves to sit in the evenings with a little snack bowl of them  They are my guilty pleasure and help to curb my carb and salt cravings!


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

@Pumpkin1172 I love goldfish crackers too! The Trio bag, to be precise LOL


----------



## Pumpkin1172

@ilovetotravel1977   I'm partial to the extreme cheddar ones   And I won't purchase if they are not on sale either.   So I stock up when I find them on sale AND in stock


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Pumpkin1172 said:


> @ilovetotravel1977   I'm partial to the extreme cheddar ones   And I won't purchase if they are not on sale either.   So I stock up when I find them on sale AND in stock


Sobeys had them on for $1.99 this week


----------



## mort1331

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> Sobeys had them on for $1.99 this week


price match at SS and get the pcpoints


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

mort1331 said:


> price match at SS and get the pcpoints


I don't really do that for groceries. Not worth the extra gas these days LOL


----------



## Pumpkin1172

I'm going to have to download that " flipp" app and start price matching on our weekly Stupidstore shop.


----------



## bfamily5

hello PC point gurus! Now that Sobey's/ Lawtons is dropping airmiles - I'm making the switch! Just transferred prescriptions to Shoppers and I'm upping my Superstore game - Any tips, hacks, etc are most welcome!


----------



## Debbie

Use your card for everything! I do PC Express and get offers of spend $100 get (this wee 15000) points. I also buy PC products over the name brand for _most_ of my shopping, if possible. And I have a PC Mastercard which adds points as well.  Good luck!


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

I think I am going to keep my BMO World Elite AM card ($120 fee) and add a PC World Elite MC (free).  That way I still benefit from the 25% off one flight per year AND I get to make up for the lack of AM at Sobeys/Lawtons with more PC Optimum points. Both cards also have travel insurance.


----------



## Debbie

I often struggle with choosing the 'right' credit card. I have PC World Elite, the BMO World Elite, and the RBC WestJet card. I've been using the WJ card for travel costs and using the companion fare, so I don't want to get rid of it. We use the PC card for groceries. Gas has been the BMO for Shell AM, so if the Airmiles dry up, it will be the BMO World Elite that goes.  We are over 65 so no travel insurance benefits from any card. Oh, and I have a Home Trust Visa for international travel.


----------



## youngdeb12

Make sure you use your card every time you shop.  Download the app and make sure you're eliminating points offers that don't work for you, or you won't get the ones you want.  They will send you an offer for that one random box of who knows what that you bought once and then expect you to keep buying it.  Save offers on Wednesday that you haven't used and want to carry forward to the next week (max of 4, I believe).  You won't get points on prescriptions, but take advantage of the 20X points offers/events at Shoppers Drug Mart.  Ours has a pretty decent grocery section, so getting your perishables (milk, cheese, butter, bacon) can sometimes help and are a great return on points.


----------



## bababear_50

My tip
watch for Gift card deal for things you normally buy 
This week they have Uber and Netflix


----------



## bababear_50

Pumpkin1172
Don't forget to take the empty pots back

They add up
Hugs Mel


----------



## Silvermist999

Sign up for email/texts at shoppersdrugmart.ca to get 10,000 pts when you spend $40.  It actually works even if you have multiple email accounts!  Then each Tuesday look out for a points offer by text or email.  I usually only use the spend $30 or $40 and get 10,000 pts.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

bababear_50 said:


> Pumpkin1172
> Don't forget to take the empty pots back


Yup!!!  I did!  The containers that they are taking back to recycle were the bigger ones as pictured.   So not the little hot packs of 6.  It was a great way to recycle them for sure!  I was lucky, the cashier told me when I was purchasing my tomato plants in those containers that they were doing that.  So I kept them and just returned them on the weekend.  



bababear_50 said:


> watch for Gift card deal for things you normally buy
> This week they have Uber and Netflix


I am going to pick up a couple and put onto our account.  Good catch...I almost forgot about that one.


----------



## bababear_50

Just sharing
No Frills Ontario: 10,000 PC Optimum Points For Every $50 Spent On Baby Items June 16th – 22nd​
Beginning Thursday, June the 16th, get 10,000 PC Optimum points for every $50 spent on baby items at No Frills Ontario! The offer applies to baby diapers, wipes, formula, food, needs, or accessories, and this is an in-store offer that will automatically apply. You will not find it in your app.
There are a couple of types of diapers advertised in this flyer as well. Pampers Club Pack Plus diapers will be priced at $29.99 in the upcoming week, and Huggies Club Pack Plus diapers are advertised for $34.99. You are able to price match a lower price if you are able to find one from the list of stores that your local No Frills will price match. Don’t forget to use any coupons that you may have, and take advantage of any personal PC Optimum offers that you may have for baby items. Finally, check your cash back apps for any offers on baby items that you might be able to purchase for this offer.

https://smartcanucks.ca/no-frills-o...-every-50-spent-on-baby-items-june-16th-22nd/


----------



## tinkerone

Wednesday!  Time to save any offers you want kept.


----------



## bababear_50

No Frills Flyer
some good offers for the upcoming week
https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10011/1466247?sourceID=10&position=7

also available at Real Canadian Superstore.
page 22 of 22
https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10001/1466272?page=22&sourceID=10&position=1


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Is there a separate app for No Frills optimum offers?


----------



## Pumpkin1172

I also see on the stuidstore flyer, that the " Happy Him" and " Happy Active" 100.00 gift cards give you 10,000 points!!!  That will work perfectly for our gift for dh!


----------



## Debbie

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> Is there a separate app for No Frills optimum offers?


No. The No Frills deals show up on the PC Optimum app the same as Shoppers does.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Debbie said:


> No. The No Frills deals show up on the PC Optimum app the same as Shoppers does.


I have never shopped there before, so maybe that is why I don't get offers from there.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

If I buy WDW gift cards from Shoppers and use my PC Mastercard, would I earn points for it?  Would I get the 45pts/$1 for it being SDM, or would it fall under the 10pts/$1 for everything else?

I know with the BMO AM mastercard for Sobeys, I earn miles regardless if it was a gift card or not because it just shows up as "Sobeys" on my bill.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> Is there a separate app for No Frills optimum offers?


Your personal offers will work at both stupidstore and No Frills.


----------



## bababear_50

Real Canadian Superstore
Good PC member price on Royal Facial Tissue 6 pack
on sale $5.99 but member price is $3.99
I stocked up.

Oh and potatoes are a good price at $2.50 a bag.

Hugs Mel


----------



## tinkerone

A wee bit late in the day however it is Wednesday so save any offers you want kept for next week.


----------



## Debbie

Just clicked on my Microsoft TO DO app.....save your PC optimum offers.


----------



## mort1331

saved my offers for next week,,,there was one for strawberries,,,uhmm they are now in season and fresh,,,just picked 2 flats for pie and jam,,,wont be needing that one...they are big and plentiful this year,,,get on out if you have not been yet.


----------



## Silvermist999

Anyone know what the Shoppers Drug Mart Text offer is for today? Mine always comes very late, thanks!


----------



## Debbie

Silvermist999 said:


> Anyone know what the Shoppers Drug Mart Text offer is for today? Mine always comes very late, thanks!


20 000 points when you spend $60 or more in store. hth


----------



## Silvermist999

Debbie said:


> 20 000 points when you spend $60 or more in store. hth


Thank you! Looks like I will be skipping this one...


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

*start rant* lol

I've been slightly annoyed with the program recently.  I have made multiple online purchases on JoeFresh.ca and had earned 70,000 points total.  Typically, the points are awarded once the order has shipped. Well, I have been chasing these points since the end of May. I had gone through the live chat, twitter, joe fresh team, and then finally live chat again. I just got them today.  If this keeps happening, it will be air miles all over again.  One of the reasons I really like the Optimum program was because the points post pretty well right away.  

*end rant* lol


----------



## youngdeb12

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> *start rant* lol
> 
> I've been slightly annoyed with the program recently.  I have made multiple online purchases on JoeFresh.ca and had earned 70,000 points total.  Typically, the points are awarded once the order has shipped. Well, I have been chasing these points since the end of May. I had gone through the live chat, twitter, joe fresh team, and then finally live chat again. I just got them today.  If this keeps happening, it will be air miles all over again.  One of the reasons I really like the Optimum program was because the points post pretty well right away.
> 
> *end rant* lol



There was a period of time when I had continuous issues with points posting from Shoppers but haven't had any issues lately.  I personally haven't ordered online from Joe Fresh so don't have any personal experience.  Hopefully this is the last of the issues for you!


----------



## scrappinginontario

Sadly the large claims ( in your case $70) they take a lot longer to resolve.  I hope they award your points soon.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

scrappinginontario said:


> Sadly the large claims ( in your case $70) they take a lot longer to resolve.  I hope they award your points soon.


No, they were all smaller ones that accumulated to $70 worth.  They awarded them to me finally today.


----------



## marchingstar

I had a great Superstore shop this week. I stacked the flyer offer (spend 300$, get 30,000 points) with an emailed offer (spend 100$ on a pickup order, get 20,000 points). Add in the insiders bonus, and I earned about 70,000 points on a 315$ shop.


----------



## mort1331

Since its nice and early thought i would remind you all to save offers today...nothing else to do while waiting in line at passport office again ...lol..cant do anything but laugh.


----------



## scrappinginontario

mort1331 said:


> Since its nice and early thought i would remind you all to save offers today...nothing else to do while waiting in line at passport office again ...lol..cant do anything but laugh.


Hope it all goes well!  A friend was at an office last week and we’re told people start lining up there at 1AM each day!! 

This is crazy!  Hope you get yours renewed and that things settle soon.

Thanks for the reminder to save our offers.  Our family has been on lockdown due to Covid since late last week so haven’t used any of our current offers.


----------



## Hamptonite

Would be nice if SDM added some Apple Watches to their store.


----------



## brandyleeann

Hi everyone,

I have to admit I am a bit sad to be joining this board as I am an AVID Air Miles collector.  That said, most of my miles come through shopping at Safeway/Sobey's and I am not sure how much longer they will offer them in Alberta.  

So, I am filling up with Air Miles while I can to hopefully get 4x 7 day WDW passes for future use.  We do currently have a trip planned to DL and I was planning to purchase gift cards for meals etc while on site and wanted to see if:

1) Can you purchase gift cards with PC points?  
2) Do you earn PC points on the purchase of gift cards?  I see that they are excluded from the bonus point email thing that was just emailed to me, but was not sure on regular point earning.  

Thanks!!!


----------



## scrappinginontario

You can purchase GC with points but you need to be creative.

You cannot go in and purchase a $50 GC using just $50 worth of points.  

You can purchase $50 worth of groceries, add a $50 GC and pay using $50 + 50,000 points. I did this yesterday.

I pay for everything using my PC WORLD Elite MC and yes, earn points that way including g when I purchase GC.

Hope this helps.  I know others will have more suggestions too.

Welcome to PC Optimum points!! Doing all you can they add up quickly!! We are a family of 2 and average $700+/year in points!  I haven’t found any other program that can touch  that!!


----------



## Hamptonite

scrappinginontario said:


> You can purchase GC with points but you need to be creative.
> 
> You cannot go in and purchase a $50 GC using just $50 worth of points.
> 
> You can purchase $50 worth of groceries, add a $50 GC and pay using $50 + 50,000 points. I did this yesterday.
> 
> I pay for everything using my PC WORLD Elite MC and yes, earn points that way including g when I purchase GC.
> 
> Hope this helps.  I know others will have more suggestions too.
> 
> Welcome to PC Optimum points!! Doing all you can they add up quickly!! We are a family of 2 and average $700+/year in points!  I haven’t found any other program that can touch  that!!


I’ve got the PC World elite MC as well. We take frequent advantage of 20X the points at SDM as well.  Sitting at 750$ of points so far for the year.  We usually use the redemption at SDM 300$ for 200 PC Points at Xmas.


----------



## mort1331

brandyleeann said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I have to admit I am a bit sad to be joining this board as I am an AVID Air Miles collector.  That said, most of my miles come through shopping at Safeway/Sobey's and I am not sure how much longer they will offer them in Alberta.
> 
> So, I am filling up with Air Miles while I can to hopefully get 4x 7 day WDW passes for future use.  We do currently have a trip planned to DL and I was planning to purchase gift cards for meals etc while on site and wanted to see if:
> 
> 1) Can you purchase gift cards with PC points?
> 2) Do you earn PC points on the purchase of gift cards?  I see that they are excluded from the bonus point email thing that was just emailed to me, but was not sure on regular point earning.
> 
> Thanks!!!


Welcome to the dark side,,,,lol,,,,no I think a lot of us were in the same boat for a while until AM dried up.
The pcpoints do and can add up very quick. But like all programs dont overspend just to get points. 
IE, when shoppers has 20x the points we go in and stock up on femine products, tooth brush and paste and makeup,,,as long as they are not marked up,,,most times they are on sale as well so double whammy.


----------



## Hamptonite

Yeah it almost feels like a game racking up these points.  Buying staples like coffee, eggs, milk, pet food, etc on sale at least once a month for 20X the points. 

Just bought 100$ of stuff (above + advil and aleve - all on sale) and got back 35$ in points at SDM 20X.  And then will get more from using the MC.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Honestly, it's amazing how fast the points can add up!  Especially if your watching what's on sale and get in on the 20X the points, you can rack up the points.


----------



## tinkerone

Had a good shop at Shoppers today.  Spent $41.54 before tax and got back 18,651 in points.  That's about a 45% return.


----------



## Debbie

It's Wednesday....time to roll over those offers that you want to keep for next week!


----------



## brandyleeann

Hi again everyone and thanks for the warm welcome to the "dark side" 

I am hoping to confirm my understanding of a few things:

1) Earning Points
I just signed up for the PC Money card so, that means 10 points/$1 when I use debit on any transaction (not just at Superstore, Shoppers, etc...).  

In addition to the 10 points/$1, there are stackable base points at Shopper's only at 15 points/$1.  

You can earn additional points through regular promotions and the personalized offers sent through the App?  

There are no base points at Superstore or Esso?  

Unless specified, there are no points earned on the purchase of gift cards.

2) Using Points
These are done in increments of 10,000 points = $10 unless there is a spend your points promotion.  You cannot use these points on the purchase of gift cards.  

Is this all correct?  Am I missing anything?  

Thanks so much 

Brandy


----------



## Pumpkin1172

I am seriously thinking about getting a PC mastercard just to bump up my points.  I am not one have a gazillion cc, as having too much credit is just as bad as too  much debt.  With finding AM harder to collect, I am wanting another points based program to focus on and reap the rewards.  I already collect about $600.00 a year in points.

Is it really worth getting a PC card?


----------



## Pumpkin1172

brandyleeann said:


> 2) Using Points
> These are done in increments of 10,000 points = $10 unless there is a spend your points promotion. You cannot use these points on the purchase of gift cards.



 to the dark side lol

All the info is correct.  

"Technically" you can't use the points to purchase gift cards.  What many of us do is make a big purchase - making sure the $ amount of merchandise is greater than the amount of the gift card you want to purchase. then use the points to purchase the merchandise.  I hope that makes sense.  I will do two transactions one with the merchandise and use my points to pay for them - the second one is strictly for the GC.   I don't want them to know that I'm turning their " points" into gc.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

@brandyleeann You earn base points at ESSO.  For example, I bought $10 gas and earned 140 points.


----------



## scrappinginontario

Pumpkin1172 said:


> I am seriously thinking about getting a PC mastercard just to bump up my points.  I am not one have a gazillion cc, as having too much credit is just as bad as too  much debt.  With finding AM harder to collect, I am wanting another points based program to focus on and reap the rewards.  I already collect about $600.00 a year in points.
> 
> Is it really worth getting a PC card?


Just a recommendation that if you do get a MC to get the World Elite.  It is free but offers more points than the regular MC plus, includes travel insurance too.  That in itself is another savings and provides peace of mind for those quick 'hop across the border' trips (if you make those) as you're even covered for occasional day trips, not just longer trips paid for with the MC.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

scrappinginontario said:


> Just a recommendation that if you do get a MC to get the World Elite. It is free but offers more points than the regular MC plus, includes travel insurance too. That in itself is another savings and provides peace of mind for those quick 'hop across the border' trips (if you make those) as you're even covered for occasional day trips, not just longer trips paid for with the MC.


Thanks for that info!  I might have to talk to dh about opening up a new one get more points. 

Unfortunately we are not able to hop across the boarder   so that doesn't help me.


----------



## tinkerone

One of my offers this week was for a free dozen eggs.  I scooped those right up!


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

I earned 26,000+ points today, mostly at SDM! Account is over 200,000 ($200) right now.  Time to start redeeming again!


----------



## scrappinginontario

Since nobody has posted it yet…*time to save those offers!*


----------



## tinkerone

Another free offer for me this week.  Free frozen PC fruit, 400-600 G.  Looks like there are several types to pick from.
I will be on this.
Also received the offer of 2000 points for $20 in gas.


----------



## Debbie

The only good offers I got this week are the ones I saved. I have a lot that need to be a "do not show this offer again" click.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

It's hump day and time to save those offers again!


----------



## bababear_50

Esso Gas Deal
Aug 4th -Aug 7th


----------



## tinkerone

I received another free item this week.  Free is good!

*FREE!
,
PC Refrigerated Juice (1.75L, 2.63L)
,
Limit: 1*


----------



## scrappinginontario

tinkerone said:


> I received another free item this week.  Free is good!
> 
> *FREE!
> ,
> PC Refrigerated Juice (1.75L, 2.63L)
> ,
> Limit: 1*


Is there a minimum spend yo get this ‘free’ item?  Just curious as I shop at Superstore 2-3 times a week and have yet to receive any offers for free items.

Glad others are receiving these though!


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Urgh,  I forgot to save my offers this week, came up to see the new grandbaby for a week and I forgot it was Wednesday already.  I ended up with a whopping 5 offers today, what the heck?!! When I save 4 it seems that I get at least 10 new ones,  not today though.  

Oh well,  getting to finally be Mimi and Gramps is worth more than some pc points!*


----------



## scrappinginontario

Donald - my hero said:


> *Urgh,  I forgot to save my offers this week, came up to see the new grandbaby for a week and I forgot it was Wednesday already.  I ended up with a whopping 5 offers today, what the heck?!! When I save 4 it seems that I get at least 10 new ones,  not today though.
> 
> Oh well,  getting to finally be Mimi and Gramps is worth more than some pc points!*


Congratulations!! No better reason to forget!


----------



## tinkerone

scrappinginontario said:


> Is there a minimum spend yo get this ‘free’ item?  Just curious as I shop at Superstore 2-3 times a week and have yet to receive any offers for free items.
> 
> Glad others are receiving these though!


No minimum spend.  I used the one last week for free frozen fruit and also purchased a hersey bar (for smores) at the same time.  Rang up as $1.27 for both items.  Cashier thought there was something wrong and I had to explain.  
I never used to get free items however lately I've received several.  Keep them coming!


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Donald - my hero said:


> Oh well, getting to finally be Mimi and Gramps is worth more than some pc points!


Definitely!!!!  There are no words to describe that very first time seeing/holding that first grandbaby.  It sure is fun being the Grammie/Mimi though


----------



## Pumpkin1172

tinkerone said:


> I received another free item this week. Free is good!


That is awesome!!!!!!!!  I had to double check and see if there was something for me...alas, there was not lol.


----------



## youngdeb12

Donald - my hero said:


> *Urgh,  I forgot to save my offers this week, came up to see the new grandbaby for a week and I forgot it was Wednesday already.  I ended up with a whopping 5 offers today, what the heck?!! When I save 4 it seems that I get at least 10 new ones,  not today though.
> 
> Oh well,  getting to finally be Mimi and Gramps is worth more than some pc points!*


 Congratulations!


----------



## tinkerone

Had a GREAT text offer today, others may have gotten it as well.  Spend $30, get 10,000 points.  
And yet there is not a thing I need.


----------



## Aliciahere

I have an exclusive offer for a $50 gc to gap/old navy for 10,000 points. With back to school we always stop at old navy so that’s a great deal. 

I was also able to use my Tuesday $30 for 10,000 points for a few little things.


----------



## Aliciahere

Also wanted to share a “stacking” trick I’ve been doing. I hadn’t seen it listed here. 

Our CAA (AMA), let’s you buy gc and you get 5% back in CAA dollars that can be use to purchase more gc (or go towards your annual membership, or go towards a bunch of other things). 

They have Shoppers, PC, Sobeys, and Safeway gc. 

I try to go every month and pickup a few to use towards my standard purchases.

I’m in Alberta so not sure if this is happening in other provinces.


----------



## mort1331

wed  save offer day


----------



## Pumpkin1172

I'll have to look into this.  Great tip


----------



## tinkerone

I have another freebie this week.  *PC Bathroom Tissue 12 Double Rolls.  *
Not sure why I keep getting these, 3 weeks in a row now, but hope they keep them coming.


----------



## Days In the Sun

tinkerone said:


> I have another freebie this week.  *PC Bathroom Tissue 12 Double Rolls.  *
> Not sure why I keep getting these, 3 weeks in a row now, but hope they keep them coming.


My husband gets these as well, he is the only one in our family that used his card at Independent and his offers say Independent on them.  I think he is up to about 6-7 now, eggs, buns, frozen fruit, juice, tp, can't remember earlier ones atm.


----------



## scrappinginontario

tinkerone said:


> I have another freebie this week.  *PC Bathroom Tissue 12 Double Rolls.  *
> Not sure why I keep getting these, 3 weeks in a row now, but hope they keep them coming.


That’s great!! Have never had a free offer.

I wonder if it has anything to do with the province you live in?

I live in Ontario.


----------



## tinkerone

scrappinginontario said:


> That’s great!! Have never had a free offer.
> 
> I wonder if it has anything to do with the province you live in?
> 
> I live in Ontario.


I'm Ontario as well.  My son never gets any offers and he shops at Loblaws a ton where as I seldom shop there.  I'm wondering if it's to get me to try PC products as I think all the freebies have been PC products.  Either way, I'll take it.


----------



## ottawamom

We got an offer for a free bag on PC chocolate chip cookies. I'll take it and make some ice cream sandwiches with those. Off to redeem tomorrow.


----------



## youngdeb12

I've never gotten an offer for a free item before either and I'm in BC.  The offers have definitely been changing though.  I got an offer to redeem 250,000 points and get 50,000 back at Superstore.  I have over 500,000 points that I've been needing to redeem but I keep getting spend threshold offers so I have been waiting until those dry up for a bit to start redeeming.


----------



## tinkerone

Wednesday, save any offers you want kept.  Do it before you forget like I have been known to do, lol.


----------



## tinkerone

And what am I getting FREE this week you ask?

FREE!
,
*Tide Laundry Detergent (1.09L)*
,
Limit: 1


----------



## iceprincesskcl

tinkerone said:


> And what am I getting FREE this week you ask?
> 
> FREE!
> ,
> *Tide Laundry Detergent (1.09L)*
> ,
> Limit: 1


I got the same thing!!!! Which comes in handy as we are travelling for 17 days!!!


----------



## tinkerone

Wednesday, time to save any offers you want for next week.


----------



## tinkerone

Another Free offer today.  

FREE!
,
*PC or Blue Menu frozen entrees (2/2.7kg)*
,
Limit: 1

don't know how or why I keep getting them but YIPPEE!


----------



## tinkerone

tinkerone said:


> Another Free offer today.
> 
> FREE!
> ,
> *PC or Blue Menu frozen entrees (2/2.7kg)*
> ,
> Limit: 1
> 
> don't know how or why I keep getting them but YIPPEE!


I stopped at Loblaws today to pick up a few items and this freebie.  I was expecting the small frozen dinner however, to my surprise, it is a Club Pack size.  That think is HUGE.  we'll be eating it for a week.


----------



## marchingstar

I’m not positive it’ll work and I’ll report back tomorrow, but I think I just put through a Superstore pickup with a 50% points return! Stacking an emailed coupon code, the insider plus joe fresh benefits, and the flyer deal.


----------



## marchingstar

marchingstar said:


> I’m not positive it’ll work and I’ll report back tomorrow, but I think I just put through a Superstore pickup with a 50% points return! Stacking an emailed coupon code, the insider plus joe fresh benefits, and the flyer deal.


It worked!

I spent 250$, earned 125,000 points. I bought almost exclusively Joe Fresh stuff (back to school shopping). My offers all stacked just fine and I hope someone else can take advantage of a similar points return. 

Reporting back with how I stacked things in my pickup order 
1. I used the flyer offer of earn 25,000 points for every  100$ spent on home, clothes, etc.
2. I used an email code for spend XX$, earn Y0,000 points (I get these often, I think because I regularly use the grocery pickup service. Worth checking for!)
3. I had an app offer for 20,000 points with a 200$ spend at superstore. 
4. Extra bonus for buying PC/Joe Fresh products.


----------



## mort1331

Its wed save day


----------



## Pumpkin1172

marchingstar said:


> I spent 250$, earned 125,000 points. I bought almost exclusively Joe Fresh stuff (back to school shopping). My offers all stacked just fine and I hope someone else can take advantage of a similar points return.


I miss back to school shopping.  When my kids were young, I would get so many things from Superstore for back to school it was crazy.  I wish there would have been promos like this back then

Great score on the points


----------



## mort1331

Pumpkin1172 said:


> I miss back to school shopping.  When my kids were young, I would get so many things from Superstore for back to school it was crazy.  I wish there would have been promos like this back then
> 
> Great score on the points


You can always take my girls


----------



## Pumpkin1172

mort1331 said:


> You can always take my girls


3 more years and I'm sure that I'll be picking up a couple things for the granddaughter.  But I do miss the excitement of the little ones getting all their things for school.  High school kids don't need much.  But now that everyone is graduated and living in an adult world...I do miss some of the things.  My bank account *doesn't* miss the back to school shopping


----------



## momof2gr8kids

Pumpkin1172 said:


> 3 more years and I'm sure that I'll be picking up a couple things for the granddaughter.  But I do miss the excitement of the little ones getting all their things for school.  High school kids don't need much.  But now that everyone is graduated and living in an adult world...I do miss some of the things.  My bank account *doesn't* miss the back to school shopping


Not only the back to school shopping but the fees for sports and activities that always start in Fall. Then you get a breather for a week or two then boom... Christmas! LMAO.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

momof2gr8kids said:


> Not only the back to school shopping but the fees for sports and activities that always start in Fall. Then you get a breather for a week or two then boom... Christmas! LMAO.


Yup! I just registered DD14 for Basketball ($300) and Soccer ($650). Then we have our Disney trip, then Christmas.  I already have my Christmas budget money allocated in my spreadsheet for Nov/Dec, so I feel good about that.

I don't bother going crazy with BTS clothes shopping as they can still wear their summer clothes for the month of September. I have already bought her new socks, white sneakers, jean shorts, and a really cool Jurassic Park t-shirt from Bluenotes. During September, we will start to shop for pants.


----------



## bababear_50

Pumpkin1172 said:


> 3 more years and I'm sure that I'll be picking up a couple things for the granddaughter.  But I do miss the excitement of the little ones getting all their things for school.  High school kids don't need much.  But now that everyone is graduated and living in an adult world...I do miss some of the things.  My bank account *doesn't* miss the back to school shopping


Hi Hon
I just have to say .........................................................................
Start a R.E.S.P. (Registered Educational Savings Plan) NOW!!
I only have one granddaughter  and she is going to start University next week.
I asked her for the invoice to send into the bank to access her R.E.S.P
and YEP over $16,000.00 for the first year!
First year students have to live on campus.
It's a 5 year program.
Her program does have a number of work related co=ops so that should help with the costs.

Hugs Hon


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

@bababear_50 Ever since DS26 was a baby, I have used our Child Tax Credits / Baby Bonus for RESPs.  When DD14 was born, I rolled her CTC into her RESP. When DS went off to Uni, I just moved the amount I was putting in his over into DD's RESP. I am hopeful that hers will be $50,000. If she stays home for Uni, she "should" be okay.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

bababear_50 said:


> Start a R.E.S.P. (Registered Educational Savings Plan) NOW!!
> I only have one granddaughter  and she is going to start University next week.
> I asked her for the invoice to send into the bank to access her R.E.S.P
> and YEP over $16,000.00 for the first year!
> First year students have to live on campus.
> It's a 5 year program.
> Her program does have a number of work related co=ops so that should help with the costs.


Actually have done that for the granddaughter.  We started it just after she was born.  Instead of always buying her toys for xmas - we buy her something small and put lump sums into it for Xmas and her birthday or whenever Grammie has an extra 50.00 when I get the urge to splurge and pick out some clothes and things.


----------



## Debbie

It's Wednesday-time to save those offers!


----------



## tinkerone

The Aisles of Glory game is up, free points!

https://aislesofglory.nofrills.ca/?...Wns36KliyW9KVw6aLmTyg3JaIJpNmVg5-dUR3dVzccDVg


----------



## Pumpkin1172

tinkerone said:


> The Aisles of Glory game is up, free points!


Hopefully I remember to play more than once or twice!!!!


----------



## tinkerone

Wednesday, save any important offers.  
Have a great week!


----------



## tinkerone

It's Wednesday once again, save your offers.
I believe this weekend is another bonus points event if anyone has been waiting.


----------



## tinkerone

Time to save any offers you want to roll over to the next week.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Did anyone see the commercial on tv where it says you can now redeem your optimum points at Esso?  If you are needing to redeem because funds are tight...this is great!!!!


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Does anyone else have an offer at SDM for 5000 pts / buy anything in the store?  Started tomorrow and runs until the 28th. It can be combined with other offers as well.


----------



## scrappinginontario

Yes I do!  Tomorrow is the beginning of their, ‘More Points, More Offers, More Savings’ promotion.

I will earn a bonus 5000 points with any purchase in the store. Great offer!  Guess they’re hoping to get people who don’t normLly go to Shoppers, to make a trip there.


----------



## tinkerone

scrappinginontario said:


> Yes I do!  Tomorrow is the beginning of their, ‘More Points, More Offers, More Savings’ promotion.
> 
> I will earn a bonus 5000 points with any purchase in the store. Great offer!  Guess they’re hoping to get people who don’t normLly go to Shoppers, to make a trip there.
> 
> View attachment 704028





ilovetotravel1977 said:


> Does anyone else have an offer at SDM for 5000 pts / buy anything in the store?  Started tomorrow and runs until the 28th. It can be combined with other offers as well.


Some people on the FB PC page had that offer and have been able to use it on any purchase.  One person bought a .49 item and got the 5000 points.  Sadly, I don't have that offer.   Make sure to use it and enjoy!


----------



## scrappinginontario

tinkerone said:


> Some people on the FB PC page had that offer and have been able to use it on any purchase.  One person bought a .49 item and got the 5000 points.  Sadly, I don't have that offer.   Make sure to use it and enjoy!


Awe, I'm sorry you don't have it.  I truly thought it was one to everyone or I wouldn't have said anything.  I didn't ever receive the 'free' offers and was disappointed each time someone said they received one.

Hope you have other offers this weekend with the new promotion that work well for you!


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Big no for me on the shoppers offer - mine is spend $150 get 50,000 and looking at my account the last time i bought anything there was a jar of salsa! How on earth do they determine these offers?!*


----------



## youngdeb12

I had the 5000 point offer last week!


----------



## tinkerone

scrappinginontario said:


> Awe, I'm sorry you don't have it.  I truly thought it was one to everyone or I wouldn't have said anything.  I didn't ever receive the 'free' offers and was disappointed each time someone said they received one.
> 
> Hope you have other offers this weekend with the new promotion that work well for you!


I can't whine, I had 'free' offers for four or five weeks in a row.  It was great.  
And never stop posting, it's always good to hear what offers are out there.  I know that some people received that offer last week so who knows, maybe more will go out next week.  
But again, I can't complain.  I've been rewarded plenty.  Enjoy the offer.


----------



## tlcdoula

With the Points days at Superstore are we able to redeem points on our purchase and still receive the points.  I am pretty sure I have done this in the past but wanted to make sure beforehand.


----------



## youngdeb12

tlcdoula said:


> With the Points days at Superstore are we able to redeem points on our purchase and still receive the points.  I am pretty sure I have done this in the past but wanted to make sure beforehand.


I wouldn't risk it on anything that has a spend threshold.  I've missed out on points previously and I've noticed a lot of the offers now say that points are awarded after PC Optimum redemptions are deducted.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

.


----------



## tinkerone

That time of the week again.  Save your offers.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

I am in desperate need of one item from my skin care routine ( I only use 3 products daily) and I missed getting it on the weekend.  I ran out this morning .  Of course it's the expensive one.  Holding off until the weekend to get the max points I can collect.  Come on points god...give me a good offer .  I know I missed out on the great points last weekend, but I hope I get my regular 20X with a decent dollar amount attached to it.  

I did watch on Tic Tok " coupon cutie" I think her name is...she made an awesome haul and received 37,000 points on a 52.00 purchase .  I thought that was probably the best shop I had seen yet.


----------



## flower_petals

I don't know if anyone of you use facebook, but there is a group I'm in called Discounts and Savings Canada where the owner post deals and stuff.  But when it's magic hour at Shoppers, they show you step by step on how to get max pts for a small spend using coupons and stuff.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

It's Wednesday.  Time to save those offers!!!!


----------



## mort1331

So 1st big win for pcpoints.
Now I have always tried to do 20x at shoppers and been pretty good at getting them along with normal sales on ladies products,,shampoo and other stuff. Things that wont go bad,,so stock up. Well this weekend had 20x with min $90 which is high,,but when you buy lots of ladies stuff,,for 2 greek ladies and 3 greek ladies hair,,,it comes quick.
But it was also a bonus redemtion weekend  50/65, 100/140, 200/300. But you cant combine the 2, because if you redeem, it lowers your $Total so then you dont get the 20x.
Then I learned of an instore promo on the Betty Crocker cake mix,,,each one is 2.49 but comes with 2000points attached,,.  Wheels spinning buy 28 mixes,,56000 points back,,,redeem 50000 points get 65000. Add in the hair and other ladies things,, along with some milk and eggs. I am getting the mixes free ( all but a couple going to food bank,,they need some treats too) and then I still get over my $90 threshold and collect 20X as well.
Although the guy behind me asked me if it was a bad week in the house with cake mix and ladies products, one helping the other.
Whats a dad to do.
Good luck all.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

mort1331 said:


> Although the guy behind me asked me if it was a bad week in the house with cake mix and ladies products, one helping the other.
> Whats a dad to do.


You are a freaking HERO 

I have been VERY vocal to my ds about how they need to help out their partner with doing little things like this!!!!!


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Given the price increases at Disney that dropped today, it's going to be even more important for me to collect as many points as I can before we head out. 

Our ds's are paying for their own tickets into the parks - but we will pay for food.  And because this is their first time going to Disney - I want them to get to do all they want to do - since this will probably be the only time they will go - unless they go once they are older with a significant other. 



flower_petals said:


> I don't know if anyone of you use facebook, but there is a group I'm in called Discounts and Savings Canada where the owner post deals and stuff. But when it's magic hour at Shoppers, they show you step by step on how to get max pts for a small spend using coupons and stuff.


I did go into the group!!!  They have posted lots of great deals!  

Hopefully with the couple of ticker tocker people I follow I'll be able to snag more points to convert to Disney GC.  

I just want my boys and maybe our dd is she decides she wants to come along too...to have a great trip we have always dreamed of having.  I won't be bringing them back so, I want to make the best of it.  

Come on PC points!!!!!!!


----------



## tinkerone

Wednesday again, save your offers!


----------



## tinkerone

Does anyone know, if I use the $65 for $50 offer, will I collect the personal offer PC points?  What about the instore offer points?  I know 20Xs will not work but wondering about these other 2 offers.

ETA-Got my answer.  Yes, they will count.  So I spent $72.08.  Redeemed $50 in points and received $65 value.  Paid $7.08 out of pocket.  Received 16,000 in points.
Love when they pay me to take my stuff away.


----------



## TammyLynn33

A anyone else finding their threshold offers are getting bigger and higher. Tomorrow I have spend $80 get 20,000 points which I’ve never seen .. usually I get spend $60 or even $75 ..


----------



## juniorbugman

I was disappointed this week that even though I received 10 offers this week that 9 of them were for PC products which I never buy.  I did swing 4 offers from last week and I used them this week.   Let's see what they give me next week.   I have to spend $150 at No Frills to earn 15,000 points but I have no spend offer for Shoppers.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*I think i have you all beat --- my threshold spend is product specific and I've never bought anything remotely related. I *only* need to spend $250 on ostomy supplies (online at that) and I'll get 2,000 points*


----------



## bababear_50

Just when I had myself convinced those chocolate chip cookies were going up in price too much!
Loblaw freezes prices on all No Name products until Jan. 31​https://www.msn.com/en-ca/money/top...pc=U591&cvid=a2c6c944e36842f8be610508187ed4ea


----------



## mort1331

Its wed time,,,save those meager offers we are getting lately.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

bababear_50 said:


> Just when I had myself convinced those chocolate chip cookies were going up in price too much!


This actually extremely ticked me off.  After 2+ years of them making RECORD - *RECORD profits*, wage freezing for the little employees, not wanting to hand out extra wage incentives as virus haszard pay, but yet seeing the big guys get extra large bonuses.....they are ONLY doing a price freeze on no-name products.  Not Blue menu or president's choice items.  No name products!!!!!  That's it!!!!! Also, let's not forget that if you are in the self check-out you have to ask someone for a bag.  God forbid you get an extra bag for free - While Galen Weston is doing his Scrooge McDuck dive into his money vault.  

I'm sorry, they could do better.  It was extremely tone-deaf and is infuriating.  

Rant over.


----------



## scrappinginontario

The other challenge I have is that the product I purchase consistently (no-name coffee pods) recently increased in price by about 18% so 'freezing' it at the higher price isn't doing me any favours at all since the price is already higher.

I purchase their no-name coffee pods that have been $29.99 for years and suddenly jumped to $34.99.  Freezing those at $5 more isn't a savings at all as while the price is 'frozen' there's probably little to no chance they're going to go on sale.

Has anyone else found their regular no-name products that you purchase jumped in price prior to this freeze?

I agree - this announcement didn't win any brownie...or chocolate chip cookie points with me!!


----------



## Silvermist999

So I went to my local Superstore this morning and there was not a single Disney gift card on any of their displays.  I wasn’t happy.

Has anyone seen Disney gift cards recently at their Loblaws/Superstore/No Frills/Fortinos stores here in Ontario? I wonder if they won’t be carrying them anymore, there’s no way they all sold out.  I was hoping to start converting my points into gift cards for our trip


----------



## scrappinginontario

Silvermist999 said:


> So I went to my local Superstore this morning and there was not a single Disney gift card on any of their displays.  I wasn’t happy.
> 
> Has anyone seen Disney gift cards recently at their Loblaws/Superstore/No Frills/Fortinos stores here in Ontario? I wonder if they won’t be carrying them anymore, there’s no way they all sold out.  I was hoping to start converting my points into gift cards for our trip



I bought them at our Superstore on Sunday.  There are 4 gift card locations in our store and only 1 had them.  They were on the 'spinner' style gift card display near the Mobile kiosk if that helps at all.

One change our SS has made is that they no longer appear to sell the $50 gift cards but now carry the 'add any amount between $25 - $500.'  I wasn't sure I'd like this but in some ways it's better as I add one to my shopping cart, wait until I see how much my groceries are and then add the gc for that amount and pay for it using points.  In the past month have purchased a $100 and a $60 gc.


----------



## Silvermist999

scrappinginontario said:


> I bought them at our Superstore on Sunday.  There are 4 gift card locations in our store and only 1 had them.  They were on the 'spinner' style gift card display near the Mobile kiosk if that helps at all.
> 
> One change our SS has made is that they no longer appear to sell the $50 gift cards but now carry the 'add any amount between $25 - $500.'  I wasn't sure I'd like this but in some ways it's better as I add one to my shopping cart, wait until I see how much my groceries are and then add the gc for that amount and pay for it using points.  In the past month have purchased a $100 and a $60 gc.


I‘ve never noticed a spinner display at my store, there are only 3 displays plus the gift card racks at the checkouts. Usually I see stacks of Disney gift cards at all 3 main displays, I don’t think too many people buy them.  Hope it’s just a supply issue and they get restocked, I don’t want to buy groceries elsewhere, this was so convenient.


----------



## dancin Disney style

bababear_50 said:


> Just when I had myself convinced those chocolate chip cookies were going up in price too much!
> Loblaw freezes prices on all No Name products until Jan. 31​https://www.msn.com/en-ca/money/top...pc=U591&cvid=a2c6c944e36842f8be610508187ed4ea


LOL.....the kid that works corporate and I just had a lengthy convo this morning about this very thing.   There has been a ton of really funny articles etc. this week basically poking fun at the big guy....one called him a bespectacled oligarch.   I mentioned that the prices went up right before the freeze and the fact that my store has removed the cleaning station at the door.  She said (joking) that they can't afford to pay for wipes and sanitizer anymore due to the freeze.  

I guess she will have to start flying commercial for her future business trips also due to the freeze.......she has been flying on the bespectacled ones jet.  Yes, he has one.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

I'm upset at myself.  I seen yesterday that my offer at shopper's was get 20X on a 50.00 purchase.  I only had 1 thing on my list for there.  I was busy, with working all weekend at the second job, with a mountain of tasks to get done yet yesterday so I didn't scout out more things to get there.  

Fast-forward to this morning....I went to use my moistuizer....and of course I get the "fart squirt" that signals it's running out     Geeze...with the one item I was needing I probably only needed to spend another 10.00 to get to my 50.00 purchase   Ugh,.    Maybe I'll get a weekly one for this week yet for a lower $ threshold.


----------



## Silvermist999

Pumpkin1172 said:


> I'm upset at myself.  I seen yesterday that my offer at shopper's was get 20X on a 50.00 purchase.  I only had 1 thing on my list for there.  I was busy, with working all weekend at the second job, with a mountain of tasks to get done yet yesterday so I didn't scout out more things to get there.
> 
> Fast-forward to this morning....I went to use my moistuizer....and of course I get the "fart squirt" that signals it's running out     Geeze...with the one item I was needing I probably only needed to spend another 10.00 to get to my 50.00 purchase   Ugh,.    Maybe I'll get a weekly one for this week yet for a lower $ threshold.


Is your product available online?  Check to see if you got any offers you can use on the app.  I got an offer on my app for 25,000 pts for my first online purchase of $50 or more.  I’ve ordered online before but somehow today it still gave me the 25,000 pts when I placed my order today. I kept my order as close to $50 before tax!


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Silvermist999 said:


> Is your product available online? Check to see if you got any offers you can use on the app. I got an offer on my app for 25,000 pts for my first online purchase of $50 or more. I’ve ordered online before but somehow today it still gave me the 25,000 pts when I placed my order today. I kept my order as close to $50 before tax!


Good idea.  I'm sure it is.  It is just the La Roche Posay moisturizer.  I love that product line.  I have never thought about doing online ordering from them for makeup....but I might now


----------



## Pumpkin1172

It's that time of the week again to save those offers!!!!!!!


----------



## AngelDisney

Silvermist999 said:


> Is your product available online?  Check to see if you got any offers you can use on the app.  I got an offer on my app for 25,000 pts for my first online purchase of $50 or more.  I’ve ordered online before but somehow today it still gave me the 25,000 pts when I placed my order today. I kept my order as close to $50 before tax!


Thanks for sharing your experience! I thought the offer wouldn’t work initially as well because I had made many online purchases in the past. Thanks to you I just made a purchase and got the bonus points.


----------



## Silvermist999

AngelDisney said:


> Thanks for sharing your experience! I thought the offer wouldn’t work initially as well because I had made many online purchases in the past. Thanks to you I just made a purchase and got the bonus points.


Glad to hear it worked for you too! 

I ordered Tuesday and got my order on Wednesday morning, so fast!


----------



## mkmommy

For the Shoppers redemption events they have this week can you order things on line on the shoppers web site and get the bonus points or only in store?


----------



## mort1331

wed morning,,,dont forget


----------



## mort1331

aughhh,,,never fails,,remind everyone else and dont follow your own advice....
did shopping on wed,,,and then did not save my offers,,,,had a good one for the wife with her face cream,,,but not need yet and was going to save it.....of course did not get it today...
bang my head,,,oh well.   hope everyone else was on the ball


----------



## juniorbugman

mort1331 said:


> aughhh,,,never fails,,remind everyone else and dont follow your own advice....
> did shopping on wed,,,and then did not save my offers,,,,had a good one for the wife with her face cream,,,but not need yet and was going to save it.....of course did not get it today...
> bang my head,,,oh well.   hope everyone else was on the ball


Do what I do and set an alarm on your phone for after 10pm then you can see your upcoming offers and decide what offers to save.


----------



## Silvermist999

never mind...


----------



## momof2gr8kids

Have to get stuff from shoppers for my sister and my brother in law and it's 20X the points this weekend.  Perfect, I love racking up my points with other people's $$$$. LOL


----------



## Debbie

mort1331 said:


> aughhh,,,never fails,,remind everyone else and dont follow your own advice....
> did shopping on wed,,,and then did not save my offers,,,,had a good one for the wife with her face cream,,,but not need yet and was going to save it.....of course did not get it today...
> bang my head,,,oh well.   hope everyone else was on the ball


One positive is that the offers often come 'round again in a few weeks. Fingers crossed your offer does, too.


----------



## mort1331

good day all,,,now dont do like me last week,,,,save your offers now....cheers


----------



## Pumpkin1172

I officially hit 700.00 collected for the year over the weekend. 

After discussions with the kids - I am pricing out different times for one last Orlando Family vacation.  This 700.00 will be for our 1 maybe 2 Disney days     HS for sure for one day - then DD and I might go to Epcot while dh and the boys head to KKSC.  DD doesn't want to go there.  Since I have already been to KKSC, I think it would be a good way to spend a mother daughter day would be eating/drinking our way around Epcot!

Edited - it should be KSC - Kennedy Space Center


----------



## mort1331

Pumpkin1172 said:


> I officially hit 700.00 collected for the year over the weekend.
> 
> After discussions with the kids - I am pricing out different times for one last Orlando Family vacation.  This 700.00 will be for our 1 maybe 2 Disney days     HS for sure for one day - then DD and I might go to Epcot while dh and the boys head to KKSC.  DD doesn't want to go there.  Since I have already been to KKSC, I think it would be a good way to spend a mother daughter day would be eating/drinking our way around Epcot!


Kksc?


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Opps...should be KSC - Kennedy Space Center lol.


----------



## bababear_50

Christmas Pots for back yard tomorrow at Loblaws Ont.
https://flyers.smartcanucks.ca/uploads/pages/205665/loblaws-on-flyer-november-17-to-23-1.jpg

Hugs Mel


----------



## Silvermist999

Anyone else placing a beauty order or any order at shoppersdrugmart.ca and having issues checking out?  It lets me add to cart but then I can’t check out. Been trying for the last 1/2 hour and I need to get some work done. But I also want to take advantage of the get 50,000 points for $150, lol.

ETA: It finally works, I was able to check out, after logging out and back into my account multiple times both on the pc and iPad.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

It's Wednesday....time to save any offers you want to keep!!!!


----------



## bababear_50

bababear_50 said:


> Christmas Pots for back yard tomorrow at Loblaws Ont.
> https://flyers.smartcanucks.ca/uploads/pages/205665/loblaws-on-flyer-november-17-to-23-1.jpg
> 
> Hugs Mel


So made my way to Loblaws,,,, no PC points on *Seasonal* if it's floral.
Oh well.

Hugs Mel


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Went to zehrs to grab my free bag of birthday cookies (even though I can't eat them!) my quick wander thru the Joe fresh clothing section turned up all these goodies.  I'll be hitting up a shopper's somewhere tomorrow to take advantage of the other birthday offer that popped up.  Yep, it's my birthday and I'm turning 60, how on earth did that happen?!!
*
**


----------



## juniorbugman

Happy Birthday.  If your birthday is today November 22nd then you share the same birthday as my Mom who turned 90 today.  How did that happen?   You can start to tell people you are plenti9 and then you don't have to age.


----------



## Donald - my hero

juniorbugman said:


> Happy Birthday.  If your birthday is today November 22nd then you share the same birthday as my Mom who turned 90 today.  How did that happen?   You can start to tell people you are plenti9 and then you don't have to age.


*Nope, not till the 23rd and I don't care about the numbers, never have, just shocked that I'm 60 and a grandmother?! *


----------



## tinkerone

Donald - my hero said:


> *Went to zehrs to grab my free bag of birthday cookies (even though I can't eat them!) my quick wander thru the Joe fresh clothing section turned up all these goodies.  I'll be hitting up a shopper's somewhere tomorrow to take advantage of the other birthday offer that popped up.  Yep, it's my birthday and I'm turning 60, how on earth did that happen?!!
> View attachment 720729*
> *View attachment 720730*


HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU!


----------



## alohamom

Happiest of happy birthdays to you @Donald - my hero


----------



## Debbie

Happy Birthday, Jacqueline!


----------



## Debbie

Just a reminder, it's Wednesday and time to save those offers.


----------



## Debbie

My reminder came through.....it's Wednesday and time to save those offers!


----------



## mort1331

Good morning,,,its wed calling


----------



## Pumpkin1172

I am crossing my fingers for another low threshold spend this week again!

I have been splitting up all the " needed items" and adding little stocking stuffer items to make the threshold.  I have been lucky enough to have had 50 & 60.00 thresholds the past couple of weeks...with me barely squeaking over the limit to get the points.  I have one more " needed" item to restock, then I won't have my list for a bit again.  It always seems everything empties as the same time

After this weekend, I will have another 100.00 in points.  I have been averaging almost 25,000 points/weekend the last 3 weeks


----------



## tinkerone

I just checked my PC account and found that I had a 'use 50,000 points, get 20,000 points' offer.  Took DH over to Shoppers with me and made a purchase of $65.56, which included tax, and only paid the $15.56.  Then I received 20,120 back in points.  He could not believe they actually paid me to take the stuff out of the store.  
If anyone is looking for a fairly good offer, check your PC account and see if you have this offer.  If not, I believe this weekend is a bonus event.


----------



## scrappinginontario

Please help me understand this offer.  Does it mean I can purchase $65 worth of items and only use $50 worth of points?  Not quite as good as @tinkerone’s offer but still good.

Basically $65 of stuff free?


----------



## Debbie

tinkerone said:


> I just checked my PC account and found that I had a 'use 50,000 points, get 20,000 points' offer.  Took DH over to Shoppers with me and made a purchase of $65.56, which included tax, and only paid the $15.56.  Then I received 20,120 back in points.  He could not believe they actually paid me to take the stuff out of the store.
> If anyone is looking for a fairly good offer, check your PC account and see if you have this offer.  If not, I believe this weekend is a bonus event.


I missed that one, but got a spend $75 get 20 000 points. I realized that when I did my stocking stuffer run with the big Redemption weekend, I missed a few items, so I'll probably pop in tomorrow and get those things out of the way. 

@scrappinginontario I'd have preferred your offer.  Free is *always* good!


----------



## tinkerone

scrappinginontario said:


> Please help me understand this offer.  Does it mean I can purchase $65 worth of items and only use $50 worth of points?  Not quite as good as @tinkerone’s offer but still good.
> 
> Basically $65 of stuff free?
> 
> View attachment 724187


Yes.  Redeem 50,000 points and get $65 worth of product.  Can't be gift cards and needs to be before taxes.  You will find this offer every month or two.


----------



## scrappinginontario

Debbie said:


> I missed that one, but got a spend $75 get 20 000 points. I realized that when I did my stocking stuffer run with the big Redemption weekend, I missed a few items, so I'll probably pop in tomorrow and get those things out of the way.
> 
> @scrappinginontario I'd have preferred your offer.  Free is *always* good!





tinkerone said:


> Yes.  Redeem 50,000 points and get $65 worth of product.  Can't be gift cards and needs to be before taxes.  You will find this offer every month or two.


Thanks so much!!


----------



## tinkerone

Wednesday, time to save any offers you want kept.


----------



## pigletto

I saved my PC points for the last four or five months and did a big shop at NoFrills with them yesterday. Its a nice boost to the food budget at an expensive time of year and allows me to buy all the treats we like to have in the house at Christmas. 
I used $140 in points. I think this year I’ll save them all year until December and use them for the Christmas shop and stocking the pantry for the new year.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

I am not going to cash mine out for a long time.  It's another way of savings money for a vacation. If I cash out the points and put the money into my savings account, sometimes I get tempted to go shopping LOL  We have another trip during March Break to Mexico, and that will be it for at least another year, maybe two.


----------



## mort1331

pigletto said:


> I saved my PC points for the last four or five months and did a big shop at NoFrills with them yesterday. Its a nice boost to the food budget at an expensive time of year and allows me to buy all the treats we like to have in the house at Christmas.
> I used $140 in points. I think this year I’ll save them all year until December and use them for the Christmas shop and stocking the pantry for the new year.





ilovetotravel1977 said:


> I am not going to cash mine out for a long time.  It's another way of savings money for a vacation. If I cash out the points and put the money into my savings account, sometimes I get tempted to go shopping LOL  We have another trip during March Break to Mexico, and that will be it for at least another year, maybe two.


We have just over 500 in points,,,will be getting disney GC with them for our trip in March. Hoping to hit the 1000 b4 then. MC is quickest way to rack them up,,that and Shoppers 20x events. I was hoping for a 20X event this weekend,,,but doesnt look like it.


----------



## scrappinginontario

mort1331 said:


> We have just over 500 in points,,,will be getting disney GC with them for our trip in March. Hoping to hit the 1000 b4 then. MC is quickest way to rack them up,,that and Shoppers 20x events. I was hoping for a 20X event this weekend,,,but doesnt look like it.


This is what I did too.  When we went in January we had $950 in Disney GC that I had purchased with points over the previous 2 years.  Sadly they were worth around $37 or $38 each but still were SO helpful.


----------



## tinkerone

scrappinginontario said:


> This is what I did too.  When we went in January we had $950 in Disney GC that I had purchased with points over the previous 2 years.  Sadly they were worth around $37 or $38 each but still were SO helpful.


The exchange is why I don't often purchase them outright with cash but I will with points.  At that point, I look at it as free money and $37 free US dollars are better than no free US dollars.  
Great job on what you accumulated.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

tinkerone said:


> The exchange is why I don't often purchase them outright with cash but I will with points.  At that point, I look at it as free money and $37 free US dollars are better than no free US dollars.
> Great job on what you accumulated.



I agree!  I never bought one with money out of pocket, but always with "points".


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

And don't forget to purchase them with whichever credit card you use to earn more points!


----------



## scrappinginontario

tinkerone said:


> The exchange is why I don't often purchase them outright with cash but I will with points.  At that point, I look at it as free money and $37 free US dollars are better than no free US dollars.
> Great job on what you accumulated.


Thanks!  Also avoids the additional service fee my cc charges if I use that for purchases at WDW.  Every little bit helps!

I convinced myself our GCs were the 2022 version of 'Free Dining!'


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Apparently I earned 1,147,707 points this year, which is $1,147...or 742 apples LOL  

I'm in the top 10% of earners for 2022.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Did my SDM shop today. Offer was spend $100 / 25,000 pts. Earned 28,000 pts.

I am hoping SDM will have a mid-week offer of spend $30 or $50.  I still need to get the candy/chocolates for stockings.


----------



## Debbie

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> Apparently I earned 1,147,707 points this year, which is $1,147...or 742 apples LOL
> 
> I'm in the top 10% of earners for 2022.
> 
> View attachment 725652


I think you are in the top 1%, since I made top 10% with only 393 apples. Congratulations!


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Honestly, I think it only happened because I shop at joefresh.ca and earn points there, plus the SDM events.   I still don't think my totals were that high. So weird.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

I got the into the top 20% as well     I'll take it!!!!  All the more money for gc for Disney in spring!!!  It will definitely help offset the price of tickets - and hopefully pay for part of a few meals, snack or souvenirs!

Edited to add... DH jokes about how much I spend on beautify products, but I still look the same


----------



## marchingstar

509 apples for me!


Pumpkin1172 said:


> I got the into the top 20% as well     I'll take it!!!!  All the more money for gc for Disney in spring!!!  It will definitely help offset the price of tickets - and hopefully pay for part of a few meals, snack or souvenirs!
> 
> Edited to add... DH jokes about how much I spend on beautify products, but I still look the same


If you’re okay with continuing the joke, tell him to imagine how you’d look if you spend nothing


----------



## tinkerone

It's that time of the week to save any offers you might want kept.  Do it now, before you forget as I often do.


----------

